# SSR Lovers and Owners Part 3



## BirdsOfPreyDave

We've filled another thread, SSR Lovers and Owners!  Let's continue the conversation about this wonderful resort here.

This thread is a continuation of the SSR Lovers and Owners Part 2 thread, which ran from May 2010 through July 2014.  As with the original SSR Lovers and Owners thread started by mamaprincess in 2007, the purpose of this SSR Loves and Owners (Part 3) thread is to:

Ask questions about SSR,

Share your pictures of SSR,

Reminisce about your SSR vacation experiences,

Meet your SSR neighbors,

Share SSR updates,

Stop in for an SSR fix when you're home sick, or

Just kick back, relax and enjoy some good conversation SSR style!
Also see this other great thread with SSR photos, The Beauty of Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

*SSR FAQs*

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort is the largest DVC resort with a lot to offer.  The resort's size and large array of services and amenities lead to many questions for members and guests who are planning their first visit.  Some of the same questions come up frequently, and the intent of this FAQ is to put answers to those questions in one convenient post.

1. Where can I find a map of SSR?
2. What's the Carriage House?
3a. What is transportation like at SSR?
3b. I understand the Tree House Villas have to change buses to get to the theme parks.  How does this work?
4. The resort is so large and spread out.  What section would be best for my family?
5a. What are the dining and bar options at SSR?
5b. Where can I fill my refillable mug?
6. SSR has 5 different pools.  What does each offer?
7a. What buildings are the Grand Villas in?
7b. What's the layout of each building?
8. Can I walk to Downtown Disney?
9. Will I like the Tree House Villas?
10. Where are the BBQ Grills?
11. Where can I find a gallery of photographs from SSR?
12. Are there booking categories at SSR?

*1.  Where can I find a map of SSR?*
Disney's map of the resort:



A version created by BirdsOfPreyDave:



*2. What's the Carriage House?*




The Carriage House is at the center of the resort, and is the location of the front desk, Resort Airline Check-In, Disney's Magical Express bus stop, Artist's Palette Quick-Service Restaurant and Grocery Store, the Turf Club sit-down restaurant and lounge, and the Spa.  The first floor of the Carriage House is also home to the Lake Buena Vista Golf Course locker rooms and Pro Shop.

The High Rock Spring Pool, the resort's main themed pool, is immediately adjacent to the Carriage House.  Located nearby are the arcade, Community Hall, laundry facility, and the fire pit where marshmallows are roasted every night.​
*3a. What is transportation like at SSR?*
SSR has a bad reputation with some because of a perception that transportation is an issue.  In reality, though, transportation really isn't bad at SSR.  It's true that the resort is not within walking distance of a major theme park like some DVC properties, and it doesn't have the benefit of being on the monorail loop.  But that doesn't necessarily mean that transportation is an issue.

*Bus Transportation*




SSR does not share buses with other resorts.  Buses to/from SSR will stop only at Saratoga Springs.  There are five internal stops on the theme park bus route, corresponding with the five sections of the main resort.

All theme park buses follow the same route.  Theme Park -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park -> Springs -> Theme Park






The Downtown Disney bus does not follow this same route.  It starts at the Springs, then stops at the other four internal bus stops before departing the resort to head to Downtown Disney.  This allows you to use the Downtown Disney bus as transportation back to your villa if you're at the High Rock Spring Pool or Carriage House and are staying in one of the sections that's not close to this area of the resort.  The Downtown Disney bus route is DTD -> Springs -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park -> DTD.

Also see FAQ 3b, which discusses bus transportation for the Tree House Villas.​*Boat Transportation*




SSR has two boat docks.  One is on the SSR side of the resort, the other is in the Tree House Villa section.  The boats connect these two main sections of the resort, and also provide transportation to Downtown Disney.





Saratoga Springs is served by the Blue Flag boats.  Look for a blue pennant on the bow of the boat to distinguish a boat going to Saratoga Springs and the Tree House Villas.

The boat route is Downtown Disney -> SSR Carriage House -> SSR Tree Houses -> SSR Carriage House -> Downtown Disney.  Because the boat stops at the Carriage House on both the inbound and outbound leg of its journey, it allows guests in the THV to travel to and from the main resort without needing to go via Downtown Disney.

Saratoga Springs boats only stop at one dock at Downtown Disney, which is the West Side dock near Cirque du Soleil.  _(Note: This is a relatively new change.  The SSR boats used to dock near Paradisio 37.)_  If you want, you can change boats to a Water Taxi (red flag) to get to the Marketplace or Pleasure Island docks.

(If you're looking to transfer to another resort via the boats, _Port Orleans boats (yellow flag) board at the Marketplace dock.  Boats to Old Key West (green flag) board at the West Side dock._)​*Walking*
Walking to Downtown Disney
SSR has a walking path that leads directly to the Downtown Disney Marketplace.  The closest section to this path is Congress Park.  Buildings at the Southern part of the Paddock are also relatively close to this path.

If you are in the THV or Grandstand sections of the resort, there are also paths you can take to get to the Downtown Disney West Side.  These paths connect to the Downtown Disney parking lot near the Cirque du Soleil building.  You can also get to this same path from the Carriage House by crossing the golf cart bridge.  Note, though, that sections of this route aren't official walking paths.  They're cart paths used by cast members and golfers.  They are not lighted at night, and you may encounter signs that read "cast members only" on some bridges.​Walking to the Carriage House
There are paths and sidewalks connecting each section of the resort to the Carriage House and High Rock Springs pool.  For sections like Carousel and Congress Park, this can be quite a hike.​*Driving*
SSR is a dream if you have a car.  The resort is laid out similar to the campus of a large condominium complex instead of like a traditional hotel.  Rather than a single parking lot and building entrance and villas off a long hallway, there are multiple buildings, each with their own parking lot.  These lots are spacious, and finding a space is seldom an issue.  You'll be able to park very close to your villa.​
*3b. I understand the Tree House Villas have to change buses to get to the theme parks.  How does this work?*
The Tree House Villas section has a dedicated bus that loops between two stops in the THV section, and the main resort.  There is not direct bus service from the THV to any park or to Downtown Disney.  It is necessary to transfer to a second bus on the SSR side of the resort.






The streets within the THV section are very narrow, and Disney probably made the decision not to provide direct bus service to the 4 theme park destinations plus Downtown Disney to limit the amount of bus traffic in this area.  Transportation is one of the most frequent complaints you'll hear about the THV.  If you have strollers or wheelchairs in your party, this need to change buses can be particularly frustrating.

In the early morning when parks are just opening, the THV bus will only stop at the two THV stops and the Springs.  Later in the day -- around mid-morning -- the bus will also stop at the Grandstand.

An alternative to changing buses is to walk from the THV to the Grandstand, and catch a bus there.  There is a path that connects the South Loop of the THV directly to the Grandstand.  The walk to the bus stop takes 10-15 minutes, and is just under 1/2 mile.  Walking to the Grandstand is a good strategy in the early morning.  First, it avoids the need to wait for two buses.  Second, it puts you at the first bus stop in the resort instead of the last.  (This can be a determining factor in whether you'll be seated or standing on the bus to your theme park if you're travelling during a "rush hour" near a park opening.)

Another alternative to the bus is the boat.  The boat can be taken to and from the Carriage House, as well as to Downtown Disney.​
*4. The resort is so large and spread out.  What section would be best for my family?*
The main part of the resort consists of five sections: The Springs, The Carousel, The Paddock, The Grandstand, and Congress Park.  Each one of these sections is unique, and has it owns pros and cons.  The section that best suits any particular family is purely subjective.  However, the following list of pros and cons for each section is provided as a tool in choosing.  Remember, there are no dedicated booking categories for the different sections of SSR, so a request to be in a particular section is not guaranteed.

_(The Tree House Villas area is a separate section of the resort that contains all the Tree Houses.  As a Tree House is a specific booking category, that section of the resort is not included in this comparison.)_

*The Springs*

Relatively small section of the resort with 3 buildings
*Pro:* Closest section to the Carriage House
Artist's Palette
Quick Service Restaurant for meals and snacks
Store for groceries, snacks, and souvenirs
Drink refill station with sodas and hot beverages
Open late

Turf Club Restaurant and Lounge
Front Desk

*Pro:* Closest section to High Rock Spring pool
Main pool / Lifeguard protected
Daily pool activities
Large water slide and smaller kiddie water slide
Location of Arcade and Community Hall
Full service bar and drink refill station _(sodas only)_
Fire pit for nightly marshmallow roasting
Close to tennis and shuffleboard courts
Laundry facility

*Con:* No quiet pool for this section.
*Pro:* Closest section to golf course and Pro Shop
Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* Two buildings are very close to bus stop, one is pretty close.
*Con:* Bus stop used as transfer point for Tree House Villa guests and is also the stop for those heading to/from the Carriage House and High Rock Spring pool.  This means there's higher-than-normal traffic at this stop.
*Con:* Last stop on theme park route.  During crowded times of year, buses may be standing-room-only or completely full when they arrive at this stop.  _(This usually only happens during peak transportation hours near park openings.)_

Boat
*Pro:* Very close to the boat dock, which is behind the Carriage House


*Con:* This section was the second to be refurbished.  The rooms were refurbished in late 2012, so rooms in other sections have been refurbished more recently.
Views:
Small Lake w/ Fountains


*The Grandstand*

Fairly large section with 4 buildings
Buildings are clustered around a cul-de-sac, so the section is not too spread out

*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the carriage house
*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the High Rock Spring Pool
*Pro:* Not too far from Golf Course and Pro Shop
*Pro:* Quiet pool
*Pro:* Kid's splash area
*Pro:* Full-service bar at the pool
*Pro:* Drink refill station _(Sodas only)_
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with grills and tables
*Pro:* Laundry facility

Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* First stop on the theme park route
First ones onto the empty buses during morning "rush hour"
First ones off the bus at night when you're tired and want to get back to your room and go to bed

*Pro* or *Con:* The bus stop is very close to 1 building, pretty close to another, and moderately close to the other 2.  _(You need to cross the parking lot to get to the bus stop from the two farthest buildings.)_

Boat
*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the boat dock.  _(Walk behind the Carriage House instead of through it.)_

Driving
*Con:* If driving, making the left turn out of the resort's main entrance can sometimes be challenging.


*Pro:* Last section to be refurbished, so rooms are the most-recently refurbished at the resort.  _(Performed in mid-to-late 2013)_
Views:
Golf Course
Wooded Areas
Quiet Pool
Small lake w/ fountain


*Carousel*

Smallest section of the resort with only two buildings
*Con:* Some say it feels remote and separated from the rest of the resort
*Pro:* Very quiet

*Con:* Long walk to Carriage House
*Con:* Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool
*Con:* No quiet pool
*Con:* No laundry facility
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with Grills and Tables
Transportation:
Bus
*Con:* Bus stop is actually across the street in the Paddock Section.  Getting to it requires crossing a street.
*Con:* Moderately far from both buildings

Driving
*Pro:* Closest section to the resort's main entrance for easy in and out if you have a car


*Pro:* Rooms refurbished in mid-2013.
Views:
Small lake w/ fountain


*The Paddock*

Largest section of the resort.  The Paddock's 5 buildings are laid out in a line, and stretch practically from one side of the resort to the other.
*Con:* Be careful with requests because of the Paddock's size.  When requesting to be in the Paddock thinking you'll be close to the Paddock Pool, you may find yourself closer to Carousel or Congress Park

*Pro* or *Con:* Potentially Long walk to Carriage House. _(Two Paddock buildings are very close to the bridge, and the Carriage House is not a long walk.  Other buildings are farther from the bridge and involve a longer walk.)_
*Pro* or *Con:* Potentially Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool _(for buildings not close to the bridge)_
*Pro:* Paddock Pool
*Pro:* Lifeguard protected
*Pro:* Daily activities
*Pro:* Water Slide
*Pro:* Kid's splash zone with small water slides
*Pro:* Paddock Pool Grill
Quick service restaurant
Hot and Cold drink refill station
Limited bottled alcohol

*Pro:*Laundry facility

Transportation:
Bus
Paddock buildings are actually served by three different bus stops
Paddock
Carousel
Congress Park

*Pro:* Each building is very close to fairly close to one of these stops
*Con:* Getting to the Congress Park bus stop from the Southern-most Paddock building(s) requires crossing a street

Driving
The Northern buildings in the Paddock are very close to the main gate for quick in and out.
Southern buildings are close to the back gate.


*Con:* Rooms refurbished in late 2012/early 2013.  Several other sections have been refurbished more recently.
*Con:* The Reedy Creek Fire Department has a fire house directly across from the Paddock.  You will occassionally hear sirens as the emergency vehicles depart.
Views:
Lake w/ fountain
Bridge


*Congress Park*

Fairly large section of the resort with 4 buildings
Buildings are clustered pretty tightly, so the section isn't too spread out

*Con:* Long walk to Carriage House
*Con:* Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool
*Pro:* Quiet pool
*Pro:* Playground
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with grills and tables
*Pro:* Laundry facility

*Pro:* Short walk to Downtown Disney Marketplace
Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* All four buildings are fairly close to the bus stop

Driving
Very close to the back gate


*Con:* First section to be refurbished (mid 2012), which means rooms in all other sections have been refurbished more recently.
Views:
Downtown Disney
Quiet Pool
Wooded Area


​*5a. What are the dining and bar options at SSR?*
*In the Carriage House*
Artist's Palette (Quick Service Restaurant and Grocery Store)
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=462

The Turf Club (Sit-Down Restaurant)
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=460

The Turf Club Bar
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=463​*At the High Rock Spring Pool*
On the Rocks Pool Bar
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=461​*At the Paddock Pool*
Paddock Grill (Quick-Service Restaurant)​*At the Grandstand Pool*
The Backstretch Pool Bar​*Note: SSR has the advantage of being right next to Downtown Disney.  The abundance of restaurants and clubs at Downtown Disney is a short walk, boat ride, or bus trip away.*​
*5b. Where can I fill my refillable mug?*
There are drink refill stations in the following locations:

The Artist's Palette
Soft drinks
Iced Tea
Coffee
Hot tea
Hot chocolate

On the Rocks Pool Bar at the High Rock Spring Pool
Soft drinks

The Paddock Grill at the Paddock Pool
Soft drinks
Iced Tea
Coffee
Hot tea
Hot chocolate

The Backstretch Pool Bar at the Grandstand Pool
Soft drinks


*6. SSR has 5 different pools.  What does each offer?*
*High Rock Spring Pool*
_Located at the Carriage House, and closest to the Springs Section_

Lifeguard protected
Pool parties, games, and other activities throughout the day
Water slide
Kiddie slide
Two hot tubs
Small water play area for kids.  _(Has a statue of Donald Duck with a few sprinklers around it.  Also a waterfall you can stand under.)_
Zero entry pool
Hydraulic Lift
Full-service bar with drink refill station at pool
Artist's Palette QS Restaurant nearby, which also has a drink refill station
Laundry Room
Arcade
Community Hall
Fire Pit nearby _(Marshmallow roasting in the evening)_

*Paddock Pool*
_Located in the Paddock Section_

Lifeguard protected
Pool parties, games, and other activities throughout the day
Water slide
One hot tub
Water play area for kids that includes several small water slides.  _(Parents like the fact that this kid's area is fenced in.  It makes it easier to keep eyes on children while they're playing.)_
Zero entry pool
Hydraulic Lift
QS restaurant with drink refill station at pool (not a full service bar, but they do have some bottled alcoholic drinks available)
Laundry Room

*Grandstand Pool*
_Located in the Grandstand Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub
Water play area for kids themed on a race track.  _(Includes a "starting gate" that sprays water and several horse heads that can be used like water cannons.)_
Full service bar at the pool with drink refill station.  _(Limited pre-made food offerings like sandwiches and salads.)_
Laundry Room
Community BBQ area

*Congress Park Pool*
_Located in the Congress Park Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub
Playground
Laundry Room
Community BBQ area

*THV Pool*
_Located in the South loop of the Tree House Villa Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub

*7a. What buildings are the Grand Villas in?*
Every building is identical at SSR.  There are Grand Villas in each.​
*7b. What's the layout of each building?*
Every building is identical at SSR and uses the layout, as shown below.  _(Floor diagrams courtsey of DISboards user DMUNSIL)_

















Each building has 24 studios, 24 one-bedrooms, 20 dedicated two-bedrooms, and 2 grand villas.  _(All studios and one-bedrooms at SSR are lock-offs, and capable of being combined into a two-bedroom lock-off.)_

Buildings at SSR are 4 floors and are numbered in pairs.  (For example, two side-by-side buildings* will both start with the same first digit for their 4-digit room number.)  The first building in the pair will have 1-4 as the second digit of the room number, representing floors 1-4.  In the second building of the pair, floor numbers 1-4 are represented by the second digit 5-8 in the room number.

Odd-numbered rooms will face the front of the building (usually the side of the building with the best view), whereas even-numbered rooms will face one of the two sides of the building.  Even-numbered rooms may, therefore, have a view that could include the parking lot off to one side.  (The exact orientation of the building has an effect on this, and it is not necessarily the case that every single even numbered room can see the parking lot from the balcony.)  There are no rooms that face the back of the building, so no balconies directly face the parking lot.

_*Of course there has to be an exception to every rule, right?  The pair of buildings starting with the number 4 is split.  One building is in the Springs, the other is in the Paddock._​
*8. Can I walk to Downtown Disney?*
SSR has a walking path that leads directly to the Downtown Disney Marketplace.  The closest section to this path is Congress Park.  Buildings at the Southern part of the Paddock are also relatively close to this path.

If you are in the THV or Grandstand sections of the resort, there are also paths you can take to get to the Downtown Disney West Side.  These paths connect to the Downtown Disney parking lot near the Cirque du Soleil building.  Note, though, that sections of this route aren't official walking paths.  They're cart paths used by cast members and golfers.  They are not lighted at night.​
*9. Will I like the Tree House Villas?*




The Tree House Villas at SSR sleep 9 people.  This is, for most families, equatable to the two-bedroom capacity of 8 people.  So which is the better fit for your family, the THV or the two-bedroom?

This is a very subjective question.  Here are some pros and cons, though, to assist in making the choice:

*2-bedroom villa
Pro:* King sized bed in master bedroom
*Pro:* 2 queen-sized beds in 2nd bedroom of dedicated units
*Pro:* Larger rooms
*Pro:* Bus stops have direct service to theme parks
*Pro:* No steps/ramps
*Pro:* If you're in the Springs or Grandstand section, you'll be closer to the Carriage House and access to shops, restaurants, bars, and the front desk.  You're also closest to the High Rock Spring Pool.
*Pro:* If you're in the Paddock, you'll be close to the QS restaurant and Paddock Pool.
*Pro:* If you're in the Congress Park section, you're really close to the Downtown Disney Marketplace
*Con:* Cooking out requires use of a community BBQ/Picnic enclosure at either the Congress Park or Grandstand pool or the "Carousel" in the Carousel section (utensils must be checked out from the community hall)
*Con:* Very small balcony when compared to the deck on the THV
*Pro:* Access to both bathrooms directly from the living room.  (THV master bathroom can only be accessed by walking through the master bedroom.)
*Pro:* If in a lock-off, extra dining table, chairs and efficiency kitchen in the 2nd bedroom.
*Con:* No closet in the 2nd bedroom of dedicated units.
*Con:* There are no luggage carts for self service use at the buildings.  Although you can use an elevator to get to your floor, you still need to carry luggage and groceries in from the parking lot individually unless you want to tip bell services to do it for you.  (This is particularly fun when you have a 400 lb Owners Locker.)
*Pro:* A two-bedroom unit will be less points than a THV.

*THV
Pro:* Unique concept
*Pro:* Very relaxing / peaceful atmosphere
*Pro:* Great for BBQing.  Your own grill and a giant deck.  Each THV also has a set of BBQ utensils.
*Con:* There is no canopy over the deck, nor is there an umbrella on the table.  In the hot sun of July and August, the deck is practically unusable.
*Con:* Master bedroom has a queen sized bed.
*Con:* There's a set of steps (or a long wheelchair ramp) that all luggage and groceries need to be carried up and down.  You can call bell services to do this for you if youre willing to tip them.
*Con:* Bus to a bus.  There's no direct service from the THV to theme parks.  You need to either walk, bus, or boat to another section of the SSR resort to catch theme park buses
*Con:* Villas are secluded in a wooded wetland.  What might be considered as relaxing and peaceful to some, may be considered spooky and isolated to others
*Con:* Wooded wetlands have bugs and critters.  _(This was never an issue for us, but others have commented that bugs were an issue.  Frankly, I've encountered bugs in all sections of the resort.  It's on the water.  There are going to be bugs.)_
*Pro:* There are more bedrooms.  If you are traveling with a group that isn't all part of the same immediate family, there are more options for splitting up families.
*Con:* The THV is only slightly larger than a 2-bedroom (1074 sq ft versus 1070 sq ft), but the square footage is divided up into more rooms.  Each room, therefore, is much smaller.  There's not a lot of room in the bedrooms to set up the playpen/crib.  If you've got long enough arms you can pretty much reach all four walls of the 2nd and 3rd bedrooms from the bed if you tried.
*Con:* One of the bedrooms has a bunk bed.  If this bedroom is to be used by adults (especially a couple), they're not going to be comfortable.  The member web site indicates the bunk beds are for individuals 5' 10" and under, and 300 lbs or less.
*Pro:* One of the bedrooms has a bunk bed.  Kids think this is the coolest thing ever!
*Pro:* Living room has a sleeper chair.  THV can officially sleep one more person than a 2-bedroom.
*Pro:* If you're in the south loop, you're reasonably close for walking to Downtown Disney West End (although not as close as Congress Park is to the Marketplace)
*Con:* The THV pool is very small, and theming was an afterthought.
*Pro:* I've never seen the THV pool crowded, and have often been the only one there.
*Pro:* The THV pool is under a canopy of trees.  In the sweltering heat of July and August when other pools feel like a hot bath tub, the THV pool is a little cooler.
*Pro:* One extra TV in the THV.  Each of the three bedrooms has one.
*Pro:* More bureau and closet space for putting away clothes in bedrooms.  (All 3 bedrooms have a bureau, and the 2nd bedroom has a closet.)
*Pro:* Cathedral ceilings throughout.
*Con:* Because of the cathedral ceiling, the ceiling fan in the master bedroom is so high up you can't reach it.  There's no way to change the speed, and they're set so slow they barely even move the air.
*Con:* If you have more than one vehicle, youre only supposed to park one of them in the THV section.  Additional vehicles are to be parked in the Grandstand section.
*Con:* The streets through the THV section of the resort are narrow.  Disney uses full-sized buses for the shuttle to the main section of the resort.  If you have a very large vehicle, you wont want to park it at the THV.  _(We didnt have any problem with our mini-van, but Ive seen some of those monster vehicles yall have!)_
*Con:* There are sidewalks leading to the doors of the individual THV, but there are not sidewalks along the main street.  Because of the narrow streets (and especially because of the buses), you need to be mindful of traffic when youre walking to/from the bus stop, boat dock, or pool.
*Pro:* Some of the THV have rooms that literally look out directly at the water.  You can lie in your bed and watch the boats.  _(Note: The 3 bedrooms face in three different directions, so each bedroom has a completely different view.)_
*Con:* A THV will use more points than a two-bedroom.
*Pro: It's more cool!  Come on, admit it.  You've always wanted to stay in one of Disney's tree houses.* ​
*10. Where are the BBQ Grills?*
Community BBQ grills and picnic tables are located in the Grandstand and Congress Park sections of the resort, near the pools in those sections.  The "Carousel" gazebo in the Carousel section is also a BBQ area with grills and tables.

BBQ areas are first-come/first-serve.  They cannot be reserved.

Grilling utensils can be checked out at the Community Hall.

Each Tree House Villa also has its own BBQ grill.  These are also charcoal.  Note that they are at the bottom of the steps and there is not a lot of light near them.  If you plan to BBQ after dark while staying in a THV, you may want to consider packing a flashlight.  There is not enough light around the grills to see if meats are done.

Match-Lite Charcoal can be purchased at Artist's Palette.  Don't forget to pack your matches or lighter, though.  They're tough to find on property.​
*11. Where can I find a gallery of photographs from SSR?*

Check out this thread, here on the DISboards: The Beauty of Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa

*12. Are there Booking Categories at SSR?*

Some DVC resorts have booking categories such as "standard view," "preferred garden/water view," or "theme park view."  Through 2016, there are no booking categories for SSR.  Any location preferences are treated strictly as requests, and are not guaranteed.  However, beginning in 2017, this will change and the resort will be split into "Standard" and "Preferred" booking categories.  Villas in the preferred category require a higher number of points than those in the standard category.
​*Preferred*

All Villas in Congress Park
All Villas in the Springs
*Standard*

All Villas in the Grandstand
All Villas in the Paddock
All Villas in Carousel
All Tree House Villas


----------



## Cinderella1122

I'm glad I found this thread! I booked a stay at SSR for Dec 2nd - 6th. It was the only resort with availability. I waitlisted my favorite/home resort AKV. Instead of waiting and dwelling to see if my waitlist comes through, I am going to start researching SSR with the hopes that I will be convinced to cancel my waitlist.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Your pictures are beautiful, your information valuable.

Just mentioning, I will be enjoying SSR this weekend!

Bobbi


----------



## ree1064

I have owned here for a few years, but have never stayed here until this coming September 25-29. 
It is a mom-daughter weekend. 
I would like a studio close to all. I plan on faxing a request earlier that week. 
Please help me with what I should include. 
Thanks. 
Rina


----------



## mamaprincess

Thanks so much BirdsofPreyDave!


----------



## mouseaider

We've owned a small contract (55 points) at SSR for a couple of years but have never stayed there...... until our next trip in just 75 days.      We are only there for three nights before a cruise and then we get to go to our other home, BWV for six nights.

We've requested a stay in the Grandstand section based on your info. We like being the first one on....first one off the busses. 

Thanks for putting all this great info up for our viewing pleasure!


----------



## castle1

Thank you so much BirdsofPreyDave!!  This is great information for us, since we will be staying for the first time at SSR this December....can't wait


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Bump


----------



## bobbiwoz

We just finished a very nice SSR studio stay.  The one thing that would have helped is an internal bus.  We were in Congress Park, and the pool was closed.  We could get to the mail pool, but we would have to walk back!  Well, we could go to a park, and then ride back to SSR, but that's unacceptable in a wet bathing suit, I think.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

bobbiwoz said:


> We just finished a very nice SSR studio stay.  The one thing that would have helped is an internal bus.  We were in Congress Park, and the pool was closed.  We could get to the mail pool, but we would have to walk back!  Well, we could go to a park, and then ride back to SSR, but that's unacceptable in a wet bathing suit, I think.


To get to the Springs from any section of the resort, hop on any park bus.  The Springs is the last stop for these buses.

To get back to any section of the resort from the Springs, get on the Downtown Disney bus.  The Springs is the first stop for this bus.

Park Bus Route: Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park -> Springs

Downtown Disney Bus Route: Springs -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park


----------



## bobbiwoz

So does Downtown Disney bus go to DTD AFTER Congress Park?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

bobbiwoz said:


> So does Downtown Disney bus go to DTD AFTER Congress Park?


Yes, it goes from the Congress Park stop right out the back gate, and then into DTD.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you, now we know we would not have had to GO to DTD.  

Thank you!


----------



## bnk1120

Although I own only at VWL, I am a HUGE SSR fan! Happy to have added a day to my trip and to be at SSR for a night in only 5 days!


----------



## Cee

Yay!  I love SSR and can't wait to be back in my beloved Congress Park in Oct. Food & Wine Festival, here we come!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## I Run Long

Fantastic BirdsofPreyDave!  We'll be there next month in a 1 bedroom for our very first stay at SSR.  At first I was hesitant booking there (SSR was always my last choice of DVC) but after reading through all the previous SSR threads I am SO excited to be staying there.


----------



## sjw211

Does anywhere (other than bars/restaurants) have ice/ice maker available?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

sjw211 said:


> Does anywhere (other than bars/restaurants) have ice/ice maker available?


Yes, there's an ice machine on the first floor of every building.  It's in the vending area near the trash room.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

91 days until our next trip.  I'm so excited to be going back again for F&W and MNSSHP.





_SSR Cast Member pumpkin carving contest in the Carriage House
Halloween 2009_





_A little fall color for our room courtesy of the Disney Florist
Halloween 2011_





_Our MNSSHP Haul!
Halloween 2011_



We've not stayed at Grand Floridian, yet, so I felt obligated to create a wishlist to see if anything comes through for this trip.  _(Shhhhhh.  Don't tell anyone, though.  I'm secretly hoping it doesn't come through, because I'm really looking forward to another SSR stay.)_


----------



## sjw211

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Yes, there's an ice machine on the first floor of every building.  It's in the vending area near the trash room.


Thanks for that! 
Is there any more general bus route information available?  For example, if I want to go to any park, is it any bus I can take?  If so, what route does it take (to give me an idea of time).  What about getting to other resorts for meals?


----------



## ohionola

We are checking in tomorrow and I was hoping someone could help me with what to expect. We are arriving very early (before 10 AM) so I assume our room won't be ready. We plan on leaving and heading to the parks. Will the bell hop empty our bags and put them somewhere or will we just empty our car when we get back? We have several items that we don't really want sitting in a hot car all day.


----------



## Happy99

any room updates on SSR? I stayed there last summer and the room really needed some sprucing. The bedrooms and bathrooms were fine but the living area looked beat up and our Dishwasher didn't even work which wasn't a big deal. It still had the old bedspread 

So any room updated photos? If they have been updated? 

thanks


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Happy99 said:


> any room updates on SSR? I stayed there last summer and the room really needed some sprucing. The bedrooms and bathrooms were fine but the living area looked beat up and our Dishwasher didn't even work which wasn't a big deal. It still had the old bedspread
> 
> So any room updated photos? If they have been updated?
> 
> thanks


What section did you stay in?  SSR just finished a complete refurb last year.  Maybe you were in a section that hadn't been done yet.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ohionola said:


> We are checking in tomorrow and I was hoping someone could help me with what to expect. We are arriving very early (before 10 AM) so I assume our room won't be ready. We plan on leaving and heading to the parks. Will the bell hop empty our bags and put them somewhere or will we just empty our car when we get back? We have several items that we don't really want sitting in a hot car all day.


Bell Services has a luggage room.  They'll store anything you don't want to leave in your car.

When you arrive, they'll ask you which is more important to you, getting your requests, or getting into another room sooner.  If they don't, you can also ask if this is an option.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

sjw211 said:


> Thanks for that!
> Is there any more general bus route information available?  For example, if I want to go to any park, is it any bus I can take?  If so, what route does it take (to give me an idea of time).  What about getting to other resorts for meals?


The buses have the name of the park they're going to on electronic signs on the front and side of the bus.  Wait at the bus stop until you see the park you're looking for.

There are no resort-to-resort buses at Disney.  You need to take a bus to a park or Downtown Disney, and then transfer to another bus, monorail, or boat from there.


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

Only 40 days to go until returning back home to SSR!!  I'm leaving DH and DD home this time and my best friend is joining me for a mom's get away.  This will be my friend's first time staying at SSR and we're staying in a studio.  My family has always rented a car in the past but my friend used Magical Express when she went with her family in Feb. (they stayed at POP) and everything went well so we're going to use Magical Express and save some money.  We're adding on the quick service dining plan and are planning on a few meals at Downtown Disney so I have decided that I would like to request Congress Park for that reason and because of the quiet pool and the rocking chairs overlooking DTD, a perfect area for a relaxing mom's get away.  I am also thinking we could walk to DTD to get a bus to the other resorts for dining too. 

I'm planning on calling Members Services this week to make my requests and was wondering if I can include in the request, "No parking lot view" or if there would be a better way to word this? I know there aren't many studios in CP that have this view but it seems we have gotten parking lot views a number of times at SSR in different sections of the resort, Carousel, Paddocks and Congress Park, probably because we usually check in early and I'm always willing to take an available room and get in right away vs waiting for a certain view.  A few other times we have gotten views of the beautiful grounds which I love.  This time I'm not checking in early, we land at MCO at 6:10pm so no need to settle for whatever room is available early.  I have a major exam that I am studying for for work and I love to sit out on the balcony at SSR so I would really like a quiet room away from parking lot and bus noise so that I can sit out on the balcony and study during some of our down time.

This is how I was thinking of wording my request:
Upper floor (not being on the first floor is more important to me than being in CP, I prefer a balcony over a patio since we once had a very long snake visit us on our patio at SSR )
Congress Park
Non-parking lot view

What do you SSR experts think?  Is this good or would there be a better way to word this when I call Member Services?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Cheryl N. WI said:


> Only 40 days to go until returning back home to SSR!!  I'm leaving DH and DD home this time and my best friend is joining me for a mom's get away.  This will be my friend's first time staying at SSR and we're staying in a studio.  My family has always rented a car in the past but my friend used Magical Express when she went with her family in Feb. (they stayed at POP) and everything went well so we're going to use Magical Express and save some money.  We're adding on the quick service dining plan and are planning on a few meals at Downtown Disney so I have decided that I would like to request Congress Park for that reason and because of the quiet pool and the rocking chairs overlooking DTD, a perfect area for a relaxing mom's get away.  I am also thinking we could walk to DTD to get a bus to the other resorts for dining too.
> 
> I'm planning on calling Members Services this week to make my requests and was wondering if I can include in the request, "No parking lot view" or if there would be a better way to word this? I know there aren't many studios in CP that have this view but it seems we have gotten parking lot views a number of times at SSR in different sections of the resort, Carousel, Paddocks and Congress Park, probably because we usually check in early and I'm always willing to take an available room and get in right away vs waiting for a certain view.  A few other times we have gotten views of the beautiful grounds which I love.  This time I'm not checking in early, we land at MCO at 6:10pm so no need to settle for whatever room is available early.  I have a major exam that I am studying for for work and I love to sit out on the balcony at SSR so I would really like a quiet room away from parking lot and bus noise so that I can sit out on the balcony and study during some of our down time.
> 
> This is how I was thinking of wording my request:
> Upper floor (not being on the first floor is more important to me than being in CP, I prefer a balcony over a patio since we once had a very long snake visit us on our patio at SSR )
> Congress Park
> Non-parking lot view
> 
> What do you SSR experts think?  Is this good or would there be a better way to word this when I call Member Services?


You might try asking for an even-numbered room. That would guarantee that your room faces the front of the building.


----------



## Happy99

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> What section did you stay in?  SSR just finished a complete refurb last year.  Maybe you were in a section that hadn't been done yet.



we were in the Springs section and were there mid August 2013 
are there any photos of the refurbed rooms?


----------



## Happy99

Realistically what is the walk from congress park to Downtown Disney. The same question with walk from congress park to restaurants on property. I am sure it is here somewhere however I cannot find it in a search and cannot look through 200+ pages of info. I didn't see the answer on the first page info listed 

If we request congress park - what should we request for a view of DD? other than simply requesting a DD view should something else be added to the request in addition to. If we decide to request a different area what should we request for the best chance to get a nicer view? 

Thank you for any guidance on the above


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Where can I find pictures of SSR GV's?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Happy99 said:


> we were in the Springs section and were there mid August 2013
> are there any photos of the refurbed rooms?


Check this out.  http://allears.net/acc/g_ss_refurb.htm


----------



## Happy99

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Check this out.  http://allears.net/acc/g_ss_refurb.htm



Thanks, I thought they were getting rid of the bedspreads in all the hotels including DVC. is this not the case at SSR?


----------



## lynrip

Last year we rented points and for five of the nights we could only get SSR.  We were initially disappointed as it was not one of the resorts we would have chosen.

One year on and we have just passed ROFR on our first DVC purchase at SSR.





BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> _A little fall color for our room courtesy of the Disney Florist
> Halloween 2011_



What a lovely view from your room.  Can I please ask what room number/block it was?


----------



## figment13x

i'll be staying at SSR starting this sunday. we would like to be close to the main pool, if the springs are not available does anyone have any recommendations for a second choice of where to request our room? 
hope this wasn't already mentioned somewhere and i'm just missing it..  first post!

thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> _A little fall color for our room courtesy of the Disney Florist
> Halloween 2011_





lynrip said:


> What a lovely view from your room.  Can I please ask what room number/block it was?


That was room 5823, in the Paddock Section.


----------



## lynrip

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> That was room 5823, in the Paddock Section.




Thank you.


----------



## sjw211

Every time I call to try to give some room preferences I'm just told to call back in a few days.  We're arriving on the 9th August..
International call too.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

sjw211 said:


> Every time I call to try to give some room preferences I'm just told to call back in a few days.  We're arriving on the 9th August..
> International call too.


Are you calling DVC Member Services or the resort?  I've never had a problem getting Member Services to add my preferences to the reservation.  Another option would be the "contact us" link on the member web site, and send them the preferences via email.


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> You might try asking for an even-numbered room. That would guarantee that your room faces the front of the building.



Thanks Dave!  Less than 40 days now, really getting excited to be going back to SSR and having my good friend with me!


----------



## sjw211

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Are you calling DVC Member Services or the resort?  I've never had a problem getting Member Services to add my preferences to the reservation.  Another option would be the "contact us" link on the member web site, and send them the preferences via email.


I'm calling the resort - I'm not a DVC member.


----------



## "Got Disney"

so have been a DVC member for 10 years...SSR is my Home......we stayed there for the first time 3 weeks ago....and we really liked it.  We only stayed 3 days before our cruise than 2 days after and we were not doing the parks.  We were going to do the water park but it was raining so decided against it  

We loved the peaceful ness of the grounds and the pools were nice.....we stayed in the Springs and it was the perfect place..close to the pools...check in....food.....and the boat over to DTD.......

we usually stay at BCV because we love to walk in and out of Epcot...but since we all decided not to go to the parks we wanted to try SSR.

We only got a Studio when we normally get a one or 2 bedroom.....it was perfectly fine for the 4 of us.....boys are 20 and 17.....the pull out bed was comfortable....and big enough for 2.  

the room was clean and on the stay after the cruise they gave us a hadicapped room and it was a bigger studio...so if you are doing a studio ask for that one.....they are always ready to enter the guy told me so you don't have to wait 

All in all it was a great stay and won't hesitate again to stay there.  I also liked it because it was so much less crowded because it is so much bigger than the other DVC resorts we have stayed at.....

my only complaint is that the elevators need to be cleaned...they are dirty......as if they have not been cleaned in a long time....

by the way the grounds are beautiful  and all the staff were very polite


----------



## "Got Disney"




----------



## "Got Disney"




----------



## "Got Disney"




----------



## Countryrunner262

We leave in 30 days for our Anniversary weekend getaway and first time staying at SSR. Getting excited!!


----------



## TXN4Disney

We are staying at SSR 9/21-9/26 and was curious about how the traffic in the DTD area was affecting the SSR busses if at all.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

TXN4Disney said:


> We are staying at SSR 9/21-9/26 and was curious about how the traffic in the DTD area was affecting the SSR busses if at all.


The only SSR bus that goes past DTD is the actual DTD/Typhoon Lagoon bus.  The others have always had routes that avoid going past the DTD parking lots and the traffic associated with that area.


----------



## Happy99

sjw211 said:


> Every time I call to try to give some room preferences I'm just told to call back in a few days.  We're arriving on the 9th August..
> International call too.



the hotel doesn't see your reservation until 5 days prior to arrival. If you are calling the hotel you have to wait until them. Also remember that you do not call the hotel directly even though they answer that way. You are reaching a call center. It is best if you add the request through whomever you made the reservation through. If that was Disney directly you should call reservations and have them add it to your room reservation, this you can do now before the reservation downloads to the hotel


----------



## Happy99

I had asked a question about the bedspreads a few posts ago and didn't get a response. I just saw this video on you tube that was taken in March 2014 and it shows that they no longer have the bedspreads. I think the rooms look so much nicer this way https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-eCGRfgQmA


----------



## XMom

Can anyone tell me if there is a water view at the Springs if we have a studio? A water view is my most important request. How should I go about asking for it? It's just Hubby & I and we will be using Disney transportation and would like to be within close walking distance to quick service food. Is The Springs the right area to ask for? TIA!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Happy99 said:


> I had asked a question about the bedspreads a few posts ago and didn't get a response. I just saw this video on you tube that was taken in March 2014 and it shows that they no longer have the bedspreads. I think the rooms look so much nicer this way https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-eCGRfgQmA


I'm trying to remember back to May, and I'm almost certain that our room didn't have a bedspread.  I believe SSR has moved to triple sheeting instead of using the bedspreads, but I haven't had a chance to go through our photos to be sure.  (Isn't it funny how the mind plays tricks on you?)

I know that all DVC resorts are moving to that, if not already there.

The part that upset me most is that SSR recently went through a refurbishment, during which all bedspreads were replaced with a new design.  Hasn't been much more than a year, and they've already discarded them.  I'm all for triple-sheeting (yes, I'm in the germophobe crowd), but I do wish the purchase of those bedspreads had been better coordinated with the pending change in policy.

At the very least, they could have used some of those bedspreads to make the narrow throw that goes over the foot of the bed.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

XMom said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a water view at the Springs if we have a studio? A water view is my most important request. How should I go about asking for it? It's just Hubby & I and we will be using Disney transportation and would like to be within close walking distance to quick service food. Is The Springs the right area to ask for? TIA!


The Springs is the closest section to walk to QS dining at Artist's Palette.  The Paddock section also has the Paddock Grill, but this closes when the pool closes.  Artist's Palette stays open much later.

Yes, there are water views from most villas in the Springs.  (Grandstand and Carousel are the only two sections that don't have some type of water view available.)

Not every room in these buildings does have a water view, though.  So be sure to specify that on your reservation as important to you.





This was our view from a studio in the Springs.  Room number would have been 3247 or 3347.  (Can't remember what floor we were on.)  The building on the other side of the water is in the Paddock.

These are all pictures of buildings in the Springs, so you can see there are lots of water-view options:





Shot from the Paddock side of the bridge.  Springs Building 4101-4436 can be seen across the lake on the far side of the bridge.





Springs Building 3501-3836 shot from the bridge.





Springs Building 3101-3436 shot from the Paddocks side of the lake.  _(The balcony shot was taken from a room on the far left of this side of the building.  The actual balcony is blocked by the trees.)_


----------



## XMom

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The Springs is the closest section to walk to QS dining at Artist's Palette.  The Paddock section also has the Paddock Grill, but this closes when the pool closes.  Artist's Palette stays open much later.  Yes, there are water views from most villas in the Springs.  (Grandstand and Carousel are the only two sections that don't have some type of water view available.)  Not every room in these buildings does have a water view, though.  So be sure to specify that on your reservation as important to you.  This was our view from a studio in the Springs.  Room number would have been 3247 or 3347.  (Can't remember what floor we were on.)  The building on the other side of the water is in the Paddock.  These are all pictures of buildings in the Springs, so you can see there are lots of water-view options:  Shot from the Paddock side of the bridge.  Springs Building 4101-4436 can be seen across the lake on the far side of the bridge.  Springs Building 3501-3836 shot from the bridge.  Springs Building 3101-3436 shot from the Paddocks side of the lake.  (The balcony shot was taken from a room on the far left of this side of the building.  The actual balcony is blocked by the trees.)



Thank you so much! It looks like a beautiful place to stay.


----------



## lovin'fl

We will be at SSR (requested Congress Park) next week.  Anyone know if the bridge from CP to Marketplace is open yet?  TIA!


----------



## BudgieMama

Oooh, just realised we were into a new thread... we're now 12 days away from our very first trip, and I'm so looking forward to our stay at SSR!


----------



## ncgator

I have in offer in ROFR for SSR, so hopefully I will be a proud owner soon.  While I have never been to the resort, I have passed by it on the boat from Port Orleans many times and thought it looked very nice, and I enjoy many of the restaurants in DTD so being able to walk there was a deciding factor.  Plus, I have always wanted to stay at a Treehouse so I will now finally get the chance!


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

Beautiful pictures Dave!  Can't wait to stay there...


----------



## chmurf

Hi all

we're currently booked (cash) at OKW for October 2015.
we're considering moving to SSR (same price) partly for the close proximity of DTD (or should I say Disney Springs)

With all the construction going on, on the other side of the lake, what do you think ?

I've already done the OKW vs. SSR vs. other DVCs.
The only thing that could swing my vote (in one direction or the other) is the access to DTD (walking) and the actual level of construction still going on at that time.
I know none of you have a crystal ball, but maybe some SSR owners have inside knowledge or insight about DTD/DS in relation to SSR.

what is there to expect on that front in one year from now ? Basically DTD is the main appeal, for me, to choose SSR over OKW. So highly disrupted operations around the Marketplace area and bridge from SSR to DTD would be a deal breaker.

(if I change my booking, I may have to do it before Ocotber 2014 in order to retain the deal on OKW/SSR, that's why I ask now, even if it's a longshot)

thanks.


----------



## sjw211

We're hopefully staying in the Paddock - arrive on Saturday... 
A few days we may like breakfast before we head out.
The Dining Plan mentions The Paddock Grill.  Is that the I symbol from the map on page 1?  I can't see it mentioned here - http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/disneydining.cfm
Where is this place - and any idea of the menu?
Unless, of course, I've been blind and can't see it...
I believe there is a hot drink station in the Paddock area.  Can you only put coffee in your resort mug - no other - and is that allowed on the buses?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

sjw211 said:


> We're hopefully staying in the Paddock - arrive on Saturday...
> A few days we may like breakfast before we head out.
> The Dining Plan mentions The Paddock Grill.  Is that the I symbol from the map on page 1?  I can't see it mentioned here - http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/disneydining.cfm
> Where is this place - and any idea of the menu?
> Unless, of course, I've been blind and can't see it...
> I believe there is a hot drink station in the Paddock area.  Can you only put coffee in your resort mug - no other - and is that allowed on the buses?


The Paddock Grill is at the Paddock pool.  Yes, under the "I" on the map in post #2.  You can find the menu here.

The Paddock has both hot and cold drinks, and you can fill your mug with anything at the refill station: sodas, iced teas, hot tea, coffee, hot chocolate.  

Yes, you can carry mugs on the bus, but you're not supposed to eat or drink while on it.


----------



## XMom

sjw211 said:


> We're hopefully staying in the Paddock - arrive on Saturday...  A few days we may like breakfast before we head out. The Dining Plan mentions The Paddock Grill.  Is that the I symbol from the map on page 1?  I can't see it mentioned here - http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/disneydining.cfm Where is this place - and any idea of the menu? Unless, of course, I've been blind and can't see it... I believe there is a hot drink station in the Paddock area.  Can you only put coffee in your resort mug - no other - and is that allowed on the buses?



I believe it is at the Paddock Pool and only open certain hours.


----------



## sjw211

Thanks.  Can I put a coffee into another (disposable) cup (are there any there?).  To save carrying the resort mugs around all day.  Is the coffee good?


----------



## chmurf

sjw211 said:


> Is the coffee good?




Since we're both from Europe, let me tell you that, as far as Europeans are concerned, US coffee is appalingly awful ... (probably americans think the same about our coffee  )

you won't get "good coffee" (by our standards) in WDW. Tastes like it's been brewed together with a dirty pair of socks.

You'll manage to drink it, I don't promise you'll enjoy it, but one thing's for sure, it will wake you up ... quick ... 

If you want good coffee, let me suggest getting a press pot from Kona Café.


----------



## sjw211

Thanks.


----------



## lovin'fl

Coffee- My DD (who loves her Starbucks frappes) plans to walk over to DtD for some Ghiradelli's coffee drinks....SIL told me that's what her boys do every morning (we are new to SSR) though I see they open late.  Earl of Sandwich has breakfast and coffees and opens at 8:30am.


----------



## sjw211

8:30 is probably too late.
How do the drink stations actually work?  Round the clock?  What about the coffee there at, sat, 07:30?  Available?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

sjw211 said:


> 8:30 is probably too late.
> How do the drink stations actually work?  Round the clock?  What about the coffee there at, sat, 07:30?  Available?


The drink stations are only open when the accompanying restaurant/bar is open.

How it works? For sodas, you have to scan the mug in the dispensor (it has a RFID chip in it), which activates the machine for approximately one mug of beverage.  There's then a short waiting period of a few minutes before the mug will be enabled again.  Coffee, tea (hot & cold), and hot chocolate dispensors have not yet been fitted with the RFID chip reader.

To your earlier question, they probably will not give you disposable cups to use in lieu of the refillable mug.  If you want to avoid carrying around the mug all day, you'll probably have to provide the disposable cups yourself, and then transfer the drinks from the mug into that cup.  (It doesn't hurt to ask, but I would think getting a cup would be the exception instead of the rule.)


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

lovin'fl said:


> Coffee- My DD (who loves her Starbucks frappes) plans to walk over to DtD for some Ghiradelli's coffee drinks....SIL told me that's what her boys do every morning (we are new to SSR) though I see they open late.  Earl of Sandwich has breakfast and coffees and opens at 8:30am.


The Starbucks is now open by World of Disney.


----------



## sjw211

Thanks again Dave.
So the drink station is a part of the Paddock Grill.  That appears to open around 07:30 which is fine.


----------



## lovin'fl

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> The Starbucks is now open by World of Disney.



Oooh...my DDs will love that.  They have Starbucks gift cards to use.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hidadsoup

Can I get the Baked Brie from the Turf Club to go? Is it good?


----------



## CheapRunnerMike

chmurf said:


> you won't get "good coffee" (by our standards) in WDW. Tastes like it's been brewed together with a dirty pair of socks.



So true!  The best you can do is Starbucks or, like you mentioned, the press at Kona Café.  Resort coffee serves one purpose only...quick caffeine boost.

One other coffee option (if you like Starbucks) is Starbucks Via instant coffee...it is surprisingly good and better than most in-room coffee maker offerings while travelling.


----------



## Lilysmom

Hi! My family and I are currently booked to stay at POFQ for a surprise last minute trip. Last night I checked into renting points for our stay at SSR through a disboards member and it was only a couple of $100 more so I think that's what we would prefer to do. We're a family of 7 (5 kids ages 1,3,7,10 & 11.) we usually stay in a villa because of our family size. The only concern I have is we'd need to wait list one night of our stay right now. I've never had to deal with wait listing before. What are the odds that it comes through? We'd be wait listing 9/26 if day of the week matters. (Stay would be 9/20-9/27.) we've never stayed here before but the resort looks beautiful so I'd be excited to try it out!


----------



## culli

Lilysmom said:


> Hi! My family and I are currently booked to stay at POFQ for a surprise last minute trip. Last night I checked into renting points for our stay at SSR through a disboards member and it was only a couple of $100 more so I think that's what we would prefer to do. We're a family of 7 (5 kids ages 1,3,7,10 & 11.) we usually stay in a villa because of our family size. The only concern I have is we'd need to wait list one night of our stay right now. I've never had to deal with wait listing before. What are the odds that it comes through? We'd be wait listing 9/26 if day of the week matters. (Stay would be 9/20-9/27.) we've never stayed here before but the resort looks beautiful so I'd be excited to try it out!



That is a tough call with the dates coming up so soon.  One strategy many use, including myself, is to use cash for the missing night and WL.  It is expensive backup but better than being left without a night.  At the 30 dayish mark people might cancel to avoid pts going into holding so there is hope.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Lilysmom said:


> Hi! My family and I are currently booked to stay at POFQ for a surprise last minute trip. Last night I checked into renting points for our stay at SSR through a disboards member and it was only a couple of $100 more so I think that's what we would prefer to do. We're a family of 7 (5 kids ages 1,3,7,10 & 11.) we usually stay in a villa because of our family size. The only concern I have is we'd need to wait list one night of our stay right now. I've never had to deal with wait listing before. What are the odds that it comes through? We'd be wait listing 9/26 if day of the week matters. (Stay would be 9/20-9/27.) we've never stayed here before but the resort looks beautiful so I'd be excited to try it out!


What size villa are you looking for?  If anything other than a Grand Villa, I'd say your chances fall somewhere along the spectrum of a slim-to-fair-to-marginal chance of it coming through.  There is a chance, but it would be something of a long shot this close to the trip.  There are a few things that work in your favor.  SSR is a very large resort, and there is a lot of churn.  We're also coming up on the 30-day point, so anyone who's sitting on a reservation but is unsure if they're really travelling or not will make their decision to cancel or not in the next few weeks.  Also, while SSR is my personal favorite resort and there are many, many of us who absolutely love it and seek it out, unfortunately, there are many in DVC who look at it as a "fallback" location.  Rest assured that there are a lot of people holding reservations at SSR who have a waitlist in to move to another resort.  If their waitlists come through, it may open a slot for you to get in.

Some things that work against you, though, are that your trip is during the Epcot Food and Wine Festival, which is very popular with DVC members.  (At least it's not the half-marathon weekend, so that's good.)  There's also a Mickey's Not-So-Scary-Halloween Party on the 26th, which is also a draw for DVC members.

I just re-checked availability for that night, and there are no 2-bedrooms or tree house villas available at SSR.  OKW also doesn't have a 2-bedroom.  So this is a night that's currently in high demand.

Once you're within 30 days of check-in, the chances of a wait list drop.  (Wait lists often come through as part of a daisy-chain effect.  Someone who has a reservation for the room you want may be waiting to see if their wait list comes through for another room.  If they get theirs, you get yours.  Shortly before the 30-day point, there is a flurry of wait list activity as people try to make final changes to their reservations before there are penalties for changing/canceling reservations.  When you're within 30 days of check-in, though, there are different rules on how the points associated with a reservation can be used.  If a wait listed room uses a different number of points than the reservation the member currently has, those points could go into holding.  That's something most members want to avoid, so many wait lists cancel at 30 days out.  That means the amount of churn slows down, and the chance of a wait list coming through goes down.)

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## twinboyz98

Planning on staying here on our next trip in May 2015.  We have stayed here once and LOVED it! 

Questions:

We stayed in Congress Park across from DTD last time and we loved it because of the walk there.  Will the bridge to DTD be open by then?  Should we request to stay in the Springs instead?  

Let me know where you like to stay and why?  should we request a different area.

FYI-- we are two adults that love the pool(both quiet pools and main pool).  We head to the parks only a couple of days.  The rest of the week we spend by the pool.  The food court would be needed, but proximity to a quiet pool and DTD are preferred.


TIA


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

*The new bridge is open!*

Pictures and reports on facebook, today, that guests have been using the new bridge between SSR and DTD.  The new boat dock for the Marketplace is also open and in use.


----------



## mjillard

CheapRunnerMike said:


> So true!  The best you can do is Starbucks or, like you mentioned, the press at Kona Café.  Resort coffee serves one purpose only...quick caffeine boost.  One other coffee option (if you like Starbucks) is Starbucks Via instant coffee...it is surprisingly good and better than most in-room coffee maker offerings while travelling.


I love via. One of my friends has it in her owners locker!


----------



## ree1064

The new Disney Springs Marketplace boat dock and walkway to Saratoga Springs is now open to guests.


----------



## ebusinessguru

ree1064 said:


> The new Disney Springs Marketplace boat dock and walkway to Saratoga Springs is now open to guests.


 wow! That's great! Just in time  I'm there on Monday for my first solo trip. Should be good being able to hop over to downtown Disney easily.


----------



## Lilysmom

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> What size villa are you looking for?  If anything other than a Grand Villa, I'd say your chances fall somewhere along the spectrum of a slim-to-fair-to-marginal chance of it coming through.  There is a chance, but it would be something of a long shot this close to the trip.  There are a few things that work in your favor.  SSR is a very large resort, and there is a lot of churn.  We're also coming up on the 30-day point, so anyone who's sitting on a reservation but is unsure if they're really travelling or not will make their decision to cancel or not in the next few weeks.  Also, while SSR is my personal favorite resort and there are many, many of us who absolutely love it and seek it out, unfortunately, there are many in DVC who look at it as a "fallback" location.  Rest assured that there are a lot of people holding reservations at SSR who have a waitlist in to move to another resort.  If their waitlists come through, it may open a slot for you to get in.
> 
> Some things that work against you, though, are that your trip is during the Epcot Food and Wine Festival, which is very popular with DVC members.  (At least it's not the half-marathon weekend, so that's good.)  There's also a Mickey's Not-So-Scary-Halloween Party on the 26th, which is also a draw for DVC members.
> 
> I just re-checked availability for that night, and there are no 2-bedrooms or tree house villas available at SSR.  OKW also doesn't have a 2-bedroom.  So this is a night that's currently in high demand.
> 
> Once you're within 30 days of check-in, the chances of a wait list drop.  (Wait lists often come through as part of a daisy-chain effect.  Someone who has a reservation for the room you want may be waiting to see if their wait list comes through for another room.  If they get theirs, you get yours.  Shortly before the 30-day point, there is a flurry of wait list activity as people try to make final changes to their reservations before there are penalties for changing/canceling reservations.  When you're within 30 days of check-in, though, there are different rules on how the points associated with a reservation can be used.  If a wait listed room uses a different number of points than the reservation the member currently has, those points could go into holding.  That's something most members want to avoid, so many wait lists cancel at 30 days out.  That means the amount of churn slows down, and the chance of a wait list coming through goes down.)
> 
> Good luck, whatever you decide.




Thanks for your insight. I'm actually holding a reservation at SSR for 9/19-9/25 (2bdrm.) if the wait list comes through we'll stay there the 25/26. If not we'll move over to POFQ for those two nights. Can't wait to try out SSR. In 23 trips we've never stayed there so I'm looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## BudgieMama

ebusinessguru said:


> wow! That's great! Just in time  I'm there on Monday for my first solo trip. Should be good being able to hop over to downtown Disney easily.



We arrive on Monday for our first ever trip, so this is good news. Does anyone know roughly how long it takes to walk using the bridge?


----------



## I Run Long

We're checking in tomorrow after 5 days at POR. We'll have 9 nights at a 1 bedroom and am sooo looking forward to it. Have lots of laundry to catch up on. Really looking forward to having the space too. Requested Paddock area and close to pool. We'll see what we get.


----------



## bigAWL

BudgieMama said:


> We arrive on Monday for our first ever trip, so this is good news. Does anyone know roughly how long it takes to walk using the bridge?



Are you hoping to stay at the Congress Park section?  My guess is that it's about a 5 minute walk from the closest building in Congress Park to the edge of the Marketplace.  Please report back with your experience.

I'm requesting Congress Park for my New Years trip, since we want to be closest to DTD (aka Disney Springs).


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I Run Long said:


> We're checking in tomorrow after 5 days at POR. We'll have 9 nights at a 1 bedroom and am sooo looking forward to it. Have lots of laundry to catch up on. Really looking forward to having the space too. Requested Paddock area and close to pool. We'll see what we get.


hello! Have the best best best best time! I hope you get the Paddock! Let us know!


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> *The new bridge is open!*
> 
> Pictures and reports on facebook, today, that guests have been using the new bridge between SSR and DTD.  The new boat dock for the Marketplace is also open and in use.



 I'll be at SSR in 2 1/2 weeks!!  We plan on walking over to DTD a few times to eat and to catch buses to a few of the other resorts.  We are using Magical Express and this will be my first time at WDW without a car.


----------



## ebusinessguru

bigAWL said:


> Are you hoping to stay at the Congress Park section?  My guess is that it's about a 5 minute walk from the closest building in Congress Park to the edge of the Marketplace.  Please report back with your experience.  I'm requesting Congress Park for my New Years trip, since we want to be closest to DTD (aka Disney Springs).


 I've arrived and just did the walk! If you're in the section closest to downtown Disney ... It's about a 5-10 min walk. That bridge looks really new


----------



## bigAWL

ebusinessguru said:


> I've arrived and just did the walk! If you're in the section closest to downtown Disney ... It's about a 5-10 min walk. That bridge looks really new



Super.  Thanks for the report.


----------



## I Run Long

Checked in today. Asked for Paddock and close to pool and got Springs section close to the pool. Love our room and it's a beautiful resort. Just wondering how far the walk to downtown from here is or where the boat dock. Have a bit of exploring to do.


----------



## KJSJpipe

Probably a 30ish minute walk going to the Market Place from the new bridge near Congress Park. The boat is through the gift shop and out the back, there is a hallway in the back right corner. There is also a walkway near there through the golf course that puts you at the back of L'Cirque all the way at the end of DTD.  That might be a 5-10 minute walk, but it's then a long walk to the Market Place if you are headed there.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I Run Long said:


> Checked in today. Asked for Paddock and close to pool and got Springs section close to the pool. Love our room and it's a beautiful resort. Just wondering how far the walk to downtown from here is or where the boat dock. Have a bit of exploring to do.


Downtown Disney: cross the street toward the pool, turn left, and then walk up the sidewalk until you get to the Congress Park bus stop.  Walk through the bus stop, through the pool area, until you get to the water.  Turn left and follow the water to the bridge.

The boats: Cross the street toward the pool.  Turn left.  Walk to the end of the building and turn right.  Pass the DVC Preview Center, and continue walking until you get around to the back of the building.  You'll see the dock.

Alternate route to the boat: Enter the Carriage House and turn left.  Walk past Artist's Palette and keep going until you get to the Turf Club.  Walk out the back door near Turf Club and down the steps.  You'll see the boat dock.


----------



## I Run Long

Thanks very much!  Our building is right across the street from the DVC centre so we are nice & close to the boat. Quick question. Is there a way to walk to Old Key West from here?  We have a breakfast at Olivia's on our departure day.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I Run Long said:


> Thanks very much!  Our building is right across the street from the DVC centre so we are nice & close to the boat. Quick question. Is there a way to walk to Old Key West from here?  We have a breakfast at Olivia's on our departure day.


During daylight hours, you can cross the bridge behind the Golf Pro Shop, and then turn right.  That path will take you to OKW.  Know up front, though, that this isn't an official walking path.  It's meant to be a cart path for golfers and cast members.  It's not lighted at night.  I can't remember if there are signs on this path similar to those on the cart paths at Grandstand that indicate the path isn't for walking or jogging.  I do know that people walk along here all the time, though, to get to the Downtown Disney Westside.


----------



## I Run Long

Thanks everyone. I'll put my husband on it. He's retired Canadian army and loves his early morning recees as he calls it. He can do his "route march" and come back with a map/briefing.


----------



## I Run Long

Thinking of having a pedicure here with my DD16 to ease those tired feet. Anyone ever been to the spa here for that?  Just wondering how it was.


----------



## winnie77

I have been twice and I got Swedish massages.  It's expensive but it's disney so what do you expect.  But besides that,  it was very enjoyable and relaxing.  And if I have money and time on my next visit I would do it again.   I always feel very relaxed when I leave.  Have never gotten my nails done there so can't speak of that but the massages are good


----------



## I Run Long

Thanks winnie77 we both went yesterday and boy do my feet feel better. Going today for manicures. We just can't help ourselves.


----------



## susan137

My family of 4 will be staying at SSR for three nights at the beginning of Oct. We would like to be in the Paddock section near or hopefully facing the Paddock pool. I will be calling member services this morning to add a room request. What is the best way to word it? Paddocks close to the pool? Or should I be asking for a certain building number? Just trying to have the best shot at getting our request, so any advice would be appreciated.

Susan


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

susan137 said:


> My family of 4 will be staying at SSR for three nights at the beginning of Oct. We would like to be in the Paddock section near or hopefully facing the Paddock pool. I will be calling member services this morning to add a room request. What is the best way to word it? Paddocks close to the pool? Or should I be asking for a certain building number? Just trying to have the best shot at getting our request, so any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Susan


If you want to actually overlook the pool, you should specify ask for that.  "Paddock section with a balcony that looks out on the pool."  There are two buildings near the pool, but only a handful in each that actually have a balcony that looks out on the pool.

Ask again when you get to the desk for check-in, to make sure Member Services didn't enter that as a more-generic request for Paddock near the pool.


----------



## Countryrunner262

twinboyz98 said:


> Planning on staying here on our next trip in May 2015.  We have stayed here once and LOVED it!   Questions:  We stayed in Congress Park across from DTD last time and we loved it because of the walk there.  Will the bridge to DTD be open by then?  Should we request to stay in the Springs instead?  Let me know where you like to stay and why?  should we request a different area.  FYI-- we are two adults that love the pool(both quiet pools and main pool).  We head to the parks only a couple of days.  The rest of the week we spend by the pool.  The food court would be needed, but proximity to a quiet pool and DTD are preferred.  TIA



We are here now and are staying in the Grandstand building. We like it because it's the first bus stop on for the resort and the first bus stop off coming back from the parks.  It is right at a mile walk to DTD from our building.  We Requested a building closer to the pool. It's a quiet pool which we enjoy. It's also a close walk to the carriage house.


----------



## Countryrunner262

BudgieMama said:


> We arrive on Monday for our first ever trip, so this is good news. Does anyone know roughly how long it takes to walk using the bridge?



Depends which section. We are at the Grandstand and it's right at a mile walk. At a leisurely pace last night, it took us 25 minutes.


----------



## eporter66

We will be at SSR this October, and requested the Paddock area.  We have stayed their previously and really like it a lot.  Seems centrally located b/t main building, DTD etc.  We dont mind walking, actually we always get out early for walks, love a good morning stroll to get things going.

I thought about booking the Grandstand area this time, but our DD10 loves the Paddock area pool.  I love our October vacation, it is my last bit of relaxation before 3-4 months of long hours at work.  I dont really get a break until February so I really need to soak in the fun, sun, and leisure time!  SSR is so relaxing - we just love the resort and glad to call it our home.


----------



## BudgieMama

We came back from our first WDW visit last week, staying at SSR! What a resort! 

We were pixie-dusted on arrival, and upgraded from our studio to a one bedroom villa! We stayed in The Paddock, which was beautiful! Perfect to be so close to not one but two lovely pools, two choices of food, and everything...

Those of you who own DVC at SSR, I am very very jealous! I would love to be back there every year!  Thank you to everyone who helped with my questions in the run up! It all went really well!


----------



## ree1064

How lucky to be upgraded. 
I will be there in 3 weeks......
Please send some upgrading pixie dust my way!!!
I own there and it is my first time staying there!!


----------



## MK4ever

Just returning home from our first stay at SSR. Stayed in 8000 Grandstand building. Close to everything. Loved the resort.


----------



## vietkaz

We are leaving in the morning for 7 days at SSR! This is our first time at SSR having stayed at POFQ and Cornado before.  I have not put in a room preference (totally forgot) and am wondering if it's to late to do so now? We like being close to the drink machines and bus stop though we are driving this time but not sure if we will drive to the parks or not.  I was thinking any place but Congress.  Thought mostly about Grandstand thoughts? Our kids are 6 and 11 we will have one or two pool days so don't mind walking to the cool pool. 

Jill


----------



## MK4ever

I requested Grandstand by the pool and the building we got was perfect. Close to Grandstand and Spring bus stops, close to main building, pool and food court, close to boat launch and right by Grandstand pool (which was very nice, although no slide). The drink station was open at the Grandstand pool, but the snack bar was always closed.


----------



## disneybass

Just booked our first stay at SSR for November. What section do we need to request to have the best bus service to the parks? TIA


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

disneybass said:


> Just booked our first stay at SSR for November. What section do we need to request to have the best bus service to the parks? TIA


Check out the FAQ in my signature.  There's a map of the bus route.

To be the first on/first off, you'd want to request Grandstand.  The only stop we've ever had an issue at, though, is the Springs.  It's the last stop on the route, and during really crowded times (close to park opening), it's standing-room-only on the buses by the time they get there.

My favorite section is the Paddock.  It's in the middle of the resort (3rd of 5 bus stops), has its own theme pool and QS restaurant, and is still an easy walk to the Carriage House.


----------



## disneybass

Thanks Dave. Man, that resort is spread out more than OKW


----------



## scottashackleton

My wife and I go to SSR in 6 days for an 11-day 1 year anniversary trip! We cannot wait. It will be our 3rd stay at SSR and our first in the Paddock section (hopefully). Everything about this resort is great and it's a nice alternative to the busier (it seems to us) Epcot/MK resorts (although our favorite resort is probably BWV). Sometimes a change of pace is nice


----------



## yaksack

Subscribing


----------



## ARmom30

I have a client visiting WDW for their 1st trip in November, staying in a 2 Bedroom Villa at SSR.  Are there any room requests I should make for them? I'm thinking something close to transportation might be the best?  I'm not very familiar with this resort at all. TIA!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ARmom30 said:


> I have a client visiting WDW for their 1st trip in November, staying in a 2 Bedroom Villa at SSR.  Are there any room requests I should make for them? I'm thinking something close to transportation might be the best?  I'm not very familiar with this resort at all. TIA!


Check out the FAQs in post #2.  There's a link to it in my signature.


----------



## ARmom30

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Check out the FAQs in post #2.  There's a link to it in my signature.



I just saw your response to a similar question above.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jaysmom4285

bump


----------



## DisneyGal24

For those of you that have stayed in the Grandstand section, what are your thoughts on this area? How was the walk to Carriage House?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DisneyGal24 said:


> For those of you that have stayed in the Grandstand section, what are your thoughts on this area? How was the walk to Carriage House?


 we love this section in fact it's our favourite. The pool is lovely and the distance to the carriage house short. I am disabled and what I like is it approaches the carriage house from the back which is a less steeper slope than the one from The Springs at the front  A very quiet zone also with good parking and first bus pick up!


----------



## Mickeycrazie

Can anyone tell me about the hairdryers? I need a powerful one. 

Also how much coffee do they give you. Should I bring some & filters?

Thanks.


----------



## Andrew015

Mickeycrazie said:


> Can anyone tell me about the hairdryers? I need a powerful one.
> 
> Also how much coffee do they give you. Should I bring some & filters?
> 
> Thanks.



My wife still packs her own hairdryer, despite the resort-provided ones being more than adequate for most people.    She has a very thick head of hair, so prefers to use her professional grade / industrial strength model that could double as a leaf blower.    I think it's overkill, but who can reason with a woman when it comes to personal care / beauty products?


----------



## TBLaube

We have stayed in Grandstand a few times and Congress Park once. With the family, Grandstand was perfect. The walk wasn't bad to the main area, we loved the pool there, and the first bus stop was awesome!


----------



## Mickeycrazie

Thanks Andrew015. Can't argue with beauty.

Still need to know about coffee. May bring some just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Andrew015

Mickeycrazie said:


> Thanks Andrew015. Can't argue with beauty.



I've tried and lost that battle.   If it weren't for the leaf-blower style hair dryer, we probably wouldn't need any checked luggage.    



Mickeycrazie said:


> Still need to know about coffee. May bring some just to be on the safe side.



We're not coffee drinkers, so I can't help you there.   If you run out, you should be able to make a call to Mousekeeping for a restock.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

As with all DVC resorts, it you're a regular coffee drinker, you'll want to bring some of your own.  The small amount of coffee that's in the room at check-in won't last very long.


----------



## TBLaube

I would definitely bring some coffee and filters. In the room they give one packet of regular and one of decaf and it doesn't even make a full pot.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I wanted more coffee as I accidentally ripped my packet. They said there was a charge so I declined and filled my resort mug instead getting more at Walmart the following day


----------



## DisneyGal24

How likely is it I will get a requested section? I know there is no guarantee on requests. Just curious to hear the experiences of others with requests at SSR. Thanks!


----------



## bigAWL

DisneyGal24 said:


> How likely is it I will get a requested section? I know there is no guarantee on requests. Just curious to hear the experiences of others with requests at SSR. Thanks!



For my only stay at SSR, I got my requested Springs section.  But it was not a very busy time of year (early Dec).  I've requested Congress Park for my upcoming Jan stay.  I'll be happy to report back afterward.


----------



## BuzzPrincessMom

Hello,
Mom - Sis and I are staying in a Studio for our visit 12/5-8.

We are not DVC owners - and made our ressie via WDW.

What can we expect from mousekeeping?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

BuzzPrincessMom said:


> Hello,
> Mom - Sis and I are staying in a Studio for our visit 12/5-8.
> 
> We are not DVC owners - and made our ressie via WDW.
> 
> What can we expect from mousekeeping?


You'll get full daily housekeeping.


----------



## DeeCee735

Just wondering how the transportation works with this DVC resort.
I am a DVC member, but never stayed at SSR. This January I will be doing so with a Marriott owner who traded in for a one bedroom in SSR. 

Neither of us know much about it. Can you please let me know if and where there are buses picking up at the Resort and where is the best location to request our room to be in?

TIA


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DeeCee735 said:


> Just wondering how the transportation works with this DVC resort.
> I am a DVC member, but never stayed at SSR. This January I will be doing so with a Marriott owner who traded in for a one bedroom in SSR.
> 
> Neither of us know much about it. Can you please let me know if and where there are buses picking up at the Resort and where is the best location to request our room to be in?
> 
> TIA


Check out the link to the FAQ in my signature.  (It's actually post #2 in this thread.)  There's a description of the bus service with a map of the routes, and also pro/con for each section to help you pick the location that best suits your travel party.


----------



## DeeCee735

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Check out the link to the FAQ in my signature.  (It's actually post #2 in this thread.)  There's a description of the bus service with a map of the routes, and also pro/con for each section to help you pick the location that best suits your travel party.



Thanks!


----------



## stargaze98

Our stay at SSR starts Nov 11. So excited for our first trip. What kind of views should I expect and request if requesting to stay in the springs section for a studio? 
TIA


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

stargaze98 said:


> Our stay at SSR starts Nov 11. So excited for our first trip. What kind of views should I expect and request if requesting to stay in the springs section for a studio? TIA


  there is either the car park, carriage house or a nice lake with a fountain. Try and get the lake! But it is a nice block to have anyway close to everything enjoy!


----------



## stargaze98

Thank you! Definitely don't want to look at cars


----------



## Cee

Andrew015 said:


> My wife still packs her own hairdryer, despite the resort-provided ones being more than adequate for most people.    She has a very thick head of hair, so prefers to use her professional grade / industrial strength model that could double as a leaf blower.    I think it's overkill, but who can reason with a woman when it comes to personal care / beauty products?



"...that could double as a leaf blower."  LOL

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

*Please Note:* There is currently road construction going on at SSR.  They appear to be repaving all the crosswalks.  Broadway, the main street that runs through the center of the resort, is one way traffic between the road to the Carriage House and Congress Park.  There are detours in place if you are heading for any of the Springs buildings from the resort main entrance.  You essentially need to circle around the resort in the same pattern the buses travel and come back toward the Springs buildings from the direction of Congress Park.

Bus routes are not impacted, and remain the same at this time.

I asked the bellman taking us to our room when we checked in, and he said the construction is supposed to last until around Thanksgiving.  If you have a car and normally request the Springs, this should definitely be a consideration.


----------



## stargaze98

Do you think the road construction has any impact on noise level to rooms in the springs area or any other areas? 

Also does anyone know if there is a real knife in the studios? Thinking of cutting apples etc. Also does the coffee maker take cone or basket filters? TIA!


----------



## micheleq

Thanks for the construction update BirdsofPreyDave

I'm getting excited for our Thanksgiving trip to SSR!  It's our first trip as DVC owners (VGF) but we've stayed at SSR before when our girls were 3 and 18 months old, now they are 9 & 7.

I've requested a ground floor room (we have a 2BR LO and my MIL will be fresh off back surgery) in Congress Park.  I forgot to add lake view if possible.  I'll call have to call back to member services for that.  We'll have my FILs van, so no transportation worries this trip as we'll drive to the parks.

Any other tips?  We've stayed in Grandstand before, so this time I thought proximity to DTD would be nice as we are having Thanksgiving dinner at Raglan Road.  And the view of DTD at night.  

TIA!


----------



## tiggerfied

Thanks BirdofPreyDave for all of the great information!  We're are staying at SSR beginning Nov. 15 and I have a couple of questions:  Does anyone happen to know if some one bedroom villas have more square footage than others? If so, do you know where they are in the building map?  Do all one bedroom villas have balcony?
We are hoping to stay in the Springs.  Are there buildings that are quieter than others (or should I request quiet)?
Thanks!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

stargaze98 said:


> Do you think the road construction has any impact on noise level to rooms in the springs area or any other areas?


They are digging up sections of the street, so I'm guessing there will occasionally be jack hammers in use, but we haven't heard anything while at the pool.  With the exception of the lane closures and the ugly orange cones everywhere, it's been pretty low key. 



stargaze98 said:


> Also does anyone know if there is a real knife in the studios? Thinking of cutting apples etc. Also does the coffee maker take cone or basket filters? TIA!


There is not a knife in the studios.  Although, when I went to open a bottle of wine the other night with the corkscrew, I saw that a former guest had apparently been inventive to use the tiny knife on that to cut some type of cheese or something.  Eww.  (Our set of knives is one of the most-used items in our owner's locker.)



tiggerfied said:


> Thanks BirdofPreyDave for all of the great information!  We're are staying at SSR beginning Nov. 15 and I have a couple of questions:  Does anyone happen to know if some one bedroom villas have more square footage than others? If so, do you know where they are in the building map?  Do all one bedroom villas have balcony?
> We are hoping to stay in the Springs.  Are there buildings that are quieter than others (or should I request quiet)?
> Thanks!!


All of the buildings are identical, and the rooms of the same type are all the same size.  There are maps of the resort and a diagram of room locations within each building on the FAQ in my signature.  (Post #2 of this thread.)

1st floor rooms will have a patio.  All other rooms will have a balcony.  Every villa will have some type of patio/balcony.

Some of the rooms in Paddock and Grandstand look out over the pool, and these can be noisy until the pool closes.  There is a fire house behind the Paddock, and every once in a while you may hear a siren.  Other than that, I can't think of any really loud areas.  (Construction on the street at the Springs?  Possibly.)  Most of the noise we seem to hear at SSR is excited kids in the hall going to or coming from a park.  And that would be in every building.


----------



## bartleyosu

[QUOTE="Got Disney";51978315]so have been a DVC member for 10 years...SSR is my Home......we stayed there for the first time 3 weeks ago....and we really liked it.  We only stayed 3 days before our cruise than 2 days after and we were not doing the parks.  We were going to do the water park but it was raining so decided against it  

We loved the peaceful ness of the grounds and the pools were nice.....we stayed in the Springs and it was the perfect place..close to the pools...check in....food.....and the boat over to DTD.......

we usually stay at BCV because we love to walk in and out of Epcot...but since we all decided not to go to the parks we wanted to try SSR.

We only got a Studio when we normally get a one or 2 bedroom.....it was perfectly fine for the 4 of us.....boys are 20 and 17.....the pull out bed was comfortable....and big enough for 2.  

the room was clean and on the stay after the cruise they gave us a hadicapped room and it was a bigger studio...so if you are doing a studio ask for that one.....they are always ready to enter the guy told me so you don't have to wait 

All in all it was a great stay and won't hesitate again to stay there.  I also liked it because it was so much less crowded because it is so much bigger than the other DVC resorts we have stayed at.....

my only complaint is that the elevators need to be cleaned...they are dirty......as if they have not been cleaned in a long time....

by the way the grounds are beautiful  and all the staff were very polite [/QUOTE]

Was the shower one of those open to rest of bathroom?  We got one of them in POP and it was worse for my dad then regular as floor became slippery and he is not in wc, just uses walker and need bars to hold on to and get up


----------



## stargaze98

Birdsofpreydave thank you for all your responses!


----------



## tiggerx3

Does anyone know if the coffee maker takes cone or basket filters? We're a Maxwell house family, so we'll be bstocking our own coffee.  

So excited for our trip...we check in at SSR on Saturday!


----------



## ajasmom

They are the basket flat bottom mr coffee filters for 10-12 cups


----------



## stargaze98

I have a question... I'm renting points for my upcoming stay at SSR. The owner said I could tell her the room preference location when we signed the documents. At the time I wanted the springs area. I have decided I would rather stay in grandstand. I did my online check in and requested grandstand. Is that enough? Should I call or fax the resort or this member services I have read about?
TIA


----------



## ryanl81

I would take the time to call the resort about a week before you arrive just to reaffirm your request.

They are very helpful.


----------



## Anal Annie

Did I hear there is a new bridge / way to walk to DTD?  My cousin is staying at SSR over T-giving and usually requests the Paddock section bcuz they like that pool.  But she was thinking of asking for Congress Park next time to be able to walk to DTD.  She was wondering if there is a particular building that would be best.  From looking at the old map I have I was thinking building 1501-1836 might which is sort of in the middle would be good - close to the pool there & bus plus decent to walk?  But where exactly is this new way to DTD?  Is Congress Park still the best section for that?  Also, would an even # room get her a view of DTD?  THANKS for any info I can pass on to her!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Anal Annie said:


> Did I hear there is a new bridge / way to walk to DTD?  My cousin is staying at SSR over T-giving and usually requests the Paddock section bcuz they like that pool.  But she was thinking of asking for Congress Park next time to be able to walk to DTD.  She was wondering if there is a particular building that would be best.  From looking at the old map I have I was thinking building 1501-1836 might which is sort of in the middle would be good - close to the pool there & bus plus decent to walk?  But where exactly is this new way to DTD?  Is Congress Park still the best section for that?  Also, would an even # room get her a view of DTD?  THANKS for any info I can pass on to her!!


The new bridge is still along the same path that was used before.  It connects just a little closer than walking all the way up to the street.  Congress Park buildings are still the closest.


----------



## Anal Annie

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The new bridge is still along the same path that was used before.  It connects just a little closer than walking all the way up to the street.  Congress Park buildings are still the closest.



Thanks, Dave.  Kind of where I thought it might be.


----------



## Blondie1973

I used the bridge several times this weekend. It was pretty nice. It helped that we stayed in Congress Park as well 

Construction at Saratoga Springs is a mess in terms of the major road. And it didn't help that there were extra Wine and Dine busses/traffic. Although for the most part, the CM did a great job keeping it moving and I only know of 1 minor scrape involving a bus and the construction wall. opps.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

I exchanged in for May and I was wondering what kind of 1 bedrooms RCIers are usually assigned. We stayed at BLT last year and on the reservation it said Lake View, but this reservation only says Downtown Disney Area. Any ideas?

This has been a very helpful thread and I am excited for our first SSR stay!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

2goofykiddos said:


> I exchanged in for May and I was wondering what kind of 1 bedrooms RCIers are usually assigned. We stayed at BLT last year and on the reservation it said Lake View, but this reservation only says Downtown Disney Area. Any ideas?
> 
> This has been a very helpful thread and I am excited for our first SSR stay!


Some DVC resorts charge a different number of points for different views, which was the case when you stayed at BLT.  At SSR, though, all one bedroom units are the same booking category.

To request a specific section of the resort or a specific view, you can contact DVC Member Services (there should be contact information on your exchange documentation).  Or you can do it during your online check-in.  Please note that requests are not guaranteed.


----------



## tea pot

Hello 

I just booked a 2 night stay for Jan
We haven't been back in years
our last was a wonderful family trip 
in the tree houses
Our first stay and was in Congress park
and several after that.
We like the easy access to DTD 

Do you have any recent pictures of the new doc
and walkway over to DTD
and any new tips about the resort.
It will be just Hubby and I this time

Thanks for your help.
 I just scanned the info on your first page 
and Wow What a great Job!


----------



## tea pot

Hi guys 
Back again

Great info on the first page 
So I guess the simple question is

*Where does the Bridge Start *from at SSR
Is it close to the street like the walkway was
in the past?
Or is it more in the center of Congress Park

thanks again


----------



## KJSJpipe

Near where the path was. When you stand on the side walk you can see it from there. Probably only about 1-2 minutes closer then the original path.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

tea pot said:


> Hi guys
> Back again
> 
> Great info on the first page
> So I guess the simple question is
> 
> *Where does the Bridge Start *from at SSR
> Is it close to the street like the walkway was
> in the past?
> Or is it more in the center of Congress Park
> 
> thanks again





KJSJpipe said:


> Near where the path was. When you stand on the side walk you can see it from there. Probably only about 1-2 minutes closer then the original path.



Yeah, it's not much more than 40 or 50 yards closer.  You still have to walk down the path a ways past the last building in Congress Park.


----------



## 3 Hobbits 2 Disney

BirdsofPrey Dave- thanks for being SSR's champion and one stop shop for all things SSR. We love our home, and can't wait to be home on Dec 22,
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tea pot

KJSJpipe said:


> Near where the path was. When you stand on the side walk you can see it from there. Probably only about 1-2 minutes closer then the original path.





BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Yeah, it's not much more than 40 or 50 yards closer.  You still have to walk down the path a ways past the last building in Congress Park.



Got It   Thanks guys

*Happy Thanksgiving *


----------



## MOdisneymom

We stayed at SSR in a studio room for 1 week over Halloween and LOVED this resort.  The grounds were beautiful and it was very peaceful and relaxing.  The parking lots were full of cars, but we were never crowded by people anywhere we went at the resort.  It's also not near as big as people make it out to be.  We stayed in the Grandstand and walked to the Springs pool area many times, paddock pool area and boat dock area. My DD 5 and DD 10 were fine walking places after spending a day in the parks.  They both loved all the pools at the resort and had a great time.  I would recommend this resort to anyone thinking about staying here.


----------



## yarlenna

I am somewhat handicapped and use a walker. How can I get around at this resort?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

yarlenna said:


> I am somewhat handicapped and use a walker. How can I get around at this resort?


  Hi. I am the same and rent or bring my scooter. Makes all the difference. Also I make a request for The Grandstand as the slope up to the carriage house is not as steep as the other side from The Springs. It's also first on the bus route and has a lovely pool. When you check in get bell hop to take you to room in a golf cart. I hope that helps. Oh also book an accessible room!


----------



## yarlenna

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. I am the same and rent or bring my scooter. Makes all the difference. Also I make a request for The Grandstand as the slope up to the carriage house is not as steep as the other side from The Springs. It's also first on the bus route and has a lovely pool. When you check in get bell hop to take you to room in a golf cart. I hope that helps. Oh also book an accessible room!



Thanks for your advice


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Great advice from Paula.  I'd add a few other suggestions...

Whichever section of the resort you choose, request a room close to both the bus stop and the elevator.  The buildings are large, and a room near the end of the halls can be a bit of a walk.  In the same light, there are some buildings in each section that are close to the bus stops and some that aren't.  That should help you when getting around within your section of the resort.  (In the Grandstand, there's a compromise to consider.  The building that's closest to the Carriage House is farthest from the bus stop.  You'd have to weigh the options to decide which one you'd be going to most often.)

For traveling between sections of the resort, you can rely on the buses if the walk is too far.  Any theme park bus will get you to the Springs section, which is a short walk from the Carriage House and main pool.  To get back to your section of the resort from the Springs, take the Downtown Disney bus.

When you arrive at the Springs bus stop, you'll essentially be at ground level.  The Carriage House is up a hill.  The entrance is on the 2nd floor.  While the slope of this path is ADA compliant, it's still a bit of a climb.  There are also stairs from the pool up to the Carriage House as a second option.  If both of these options are too much for you, head around to the left of the pool and toward the large green wall near the hot tub.  There is an elevator through the set of doors in this area.  (If going down, go in through the door to the Senses Spa.)

Another thing to keep in mind if the walking gets to be too much, all DVC resorts have a supply of wheelchairs that they'll lend out for the length of your stay.  These are first-come/first-serve, but they'll usually have one.  Not many people seem to know about them.  There's no charge, but you do need to leave a security deposit.  You can use it at the resort, or also take it on the bus to use at the parks.


----------



## yarlenna

so much great advice! This vacation is our first as members. So excited.


----------



## Tracy2014

Quick question- do the tree houses at SSR usually require the 11 month booking window?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Tracy2014 said:


> Quick question- do the tree houses at SSR usually require the 11 month booking window?


They're still popular, but not what they once were.  Some of that is due to the change to the point charts a while back, making them more expensive to stay in than a two bedroom.  You should be able to get one in the 7-month window.


----------



## Tracy2014

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> They're still popular, but not what they once were.  Some of that is due to the change to the point charts a while back, making them more expensive to stay in than a two bedroom.  You should be able to get one in the 7-month window.



Thank you!!


----------



## Desnik

Just booked our spring break vacation at SSR! It's one of our home resorts and we haven't stayed here in a long time. We are really looking foward to going back home 

Does the resort do anything for Easter? Our dates are March 31st - April 6th.

If anyone has been during this time of year, what's the weather like? Should I plan some pool time?

TIA


----------



## ONdisney

Does anyone have pictures of the treehouse couch and chair pulled out?  I am trying to picture how much room there is with everything pulled out.  Thanks.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Not a heck of a lot...



P8060001 (4).jpg by Dave and Paul Vacation Photos, on Flickr


----------



## ONdisney

You are right, not much room.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Great advice from Paula.  I'd add a few other suggestions...  Whichever section of the resort you choose, request a room close to both the bus stop and the elevator.  The buildings are large, and a room near the end of the halls can be a bit of a walk.  In the same light, there are some buildings in each section that are close to the bus stops and some that aren't.  That should help you when getting around within your section of the resort.  (In the Grandstand, there's a compromise to consider.  The building that's closest to the Carriage House is farthest from the bus stop.  You'd have to weigh the options to decide which one you'd be going to most often.)  For traveling between sections of the resort, you can rely on the buses if the walk is too far.  Any theme park bus will get you to the Springs section, which is a short walk from the Carriage House and main pool.  To get back to your section of the resort from the Springs, take the Downtown Disney bus.  When you arrive at the Springs bus stop, you'll essentially be at ground level.  The Carriage House is up a hill.  The entrance is on the 2nd floor.  While the slope of this path is ADA compliant, it's still a bit of a climb.  There are also stairs from the pool up to the Carriage House as a second option.  If both of these options are too much for you, head around to the left of the pool and toward the large green wall near the hot tub.  There is an elevator through the set of doors in this area.  (If going down, go in through the door to the Senses Spa.)  Another thing to keep in mind if the walking gets to be too much, all DVC resorts have a supply of wheelchairs that they'll lend out for the length of your stay.  These are first-come/first-serve, but they'll usually have one.  Not many people seem to know about them.  There's no charge, but you do need to leave a security deposit.  You can use it at the resort, or also take it on the bus to use at the parks.


  great info I forgot about the spa elevator! I use that a lot when we don't get our request for The Grandstand and end up at the springs instead for example which also being near the carriage house has its advantage but we ended up going to The Paddocks bus stop as the wait was too much with a scooter. Full buses with no room!


----------



## yarlenna

We just had our 4 day vacation at SSR. .It was wonderful. The room was comfortable and quiet. Yes, it was a walk to everywhere. I will stay there  again.


----------



## bartleyosu

We are renting points from Dave's for a stay. Can we go to top of the world? You used to be able to I understand with your key to the world card. Anyone tried with magic band?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

yarlenna said:


> We just had our 4 day vacation at SSR. .It was wonderful. The room was comfortable and quiet. Yes, it was a walk to everywhere. I will stay there  again.


  glad you enjoyed it! Come back soon


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

bartleyosu said:


> We are renting points from Dave's for a stay. Can we go to top of the world? You used to be able to I understand with your key to the world card. Anyone tried with magic band?


  i believe you have to show your DVC membership card for top of the world lounge so unless you are a dvc member I don't think you can access the lounge. I haven't tried with a MB. You might be able to use it if you are staying at Bay Lake but guests coming in are restricted I understood to just dvc members. Hope this helps.


----------



## dvcdream4fld

Ok.  We are new dvc owners as of September, but our first official trip is the second week in January and we are staying at our home resort SSR.   We decided on SSR without ever visiting SSR.  It just made sense.  I know everyone says proximity is better, but I think every disney resort is close and I personally think that have just a little separation and larger quieter resort will help with those long days in the park.   Not to mention because we are so close to disney springs, SSR will have the best options for restaurants, shopping and entertainment without going to the parks.   Any advice from the SSR veterans?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dvcdream4fld said:


> Ok.  We are new dvc owners as of September, but our first official trip is the second week in January and we are staying at our home resort SSR.   We decided on SSR without ever visiting SSR.  It just made sense.  I know everyone says proximity is better, but I think every disney resort is close and I personally think that have just a little separation and larger quieter resort will help with those long days in the park.   Not to mention because we are so close to disney springs, SSR will have the best options for restaurants, shopping and entertainment without going to the parks.   Any advice from the SSR veterans?


  Hi and welcome! We love SSR. Are you a party of 2 adults or are you travelling with kids? You can put in a request for a block which might be an idea. If you want to walk across the new great bridge and into Disney Springs then Congress Park is perfect. But this is a little further from the carriage house where the reception, foods are etc. If you want to be near the carriage house then The Springs is good but not so great for buses. For us The Grandstand or The Paddock is perfect. But I am disabled. The Grandstand and Paddock both have nice pools. The Grandstand is first on bus route and not far from carriage house. I hope this helps. It's a lovely resort.


----------



## dvcdream4fld

I think I will try grandstand based on your suggestion.  Any recommendations for restaurants at SSR or disney springs?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dvcdream4fld said:


> I think I will try grandstand based on your suggestion.  Any recommendations for restaurants at SSR or disney springs?


  The Grandstand is a good choice  We like Rain Forest cafe, Raglan Road, Earl of Sandwich. Also the new Italian Portifinos looked nice but we didn't try it. We didn't care for T rex. The surf and turf ok but we found better elsewhere at cheaper price. For a quick lunchtime bite The Earl of Sandwich a must!


----------



## mevelandry

Good morning! 

DH and I are going to stay at SSR (studio)for 1 night after a cruise and I am just started getting to know the resort. A few more info:

-DH and I. No kids.

-No car... So we need to be close to the Lobby/main building/restaurants

-We'll have a reservation at a Disney Hotel the next day and don't want to take a cab, we'll walk... so we need to be close to Downtown Disney as well. 

-We love pools (the pool with rocks looks awesome! In which section is it?)

-We are not visiting parks during our stay so we don't need to be close to bus stops

-We like to walk... 

Based on those informations, what would you recommend? 

So far, I've been looking at maps and The Springs and Congress Park seems to be the best sections for us.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

mevelandry said:


> Good morning!
> 
> DH and I are going to stay at SSR (studio)for 1 night after a cruise and I am just started getting to know the resort. A few more info:
> 
> -DH and I. No kids.
> 
> -No car... So we need to be close to the Lobby/main building/restaurants
> 
> -We'll have a reservation at a Disney Hotel the next day and don't want to take a cab, we'll walk... so we need to be close to Downtown Disney as well.
> 
> -We love pools (the pool with rocks looks awesome! In which section is it?)
> 
> -We are not visiting parks during our stay so we don't need to be close to bus stops
> 
> -We like to walk...
> 
> Based on those informations, what would you recommend?
> 
> So far, I've been looking at maps and The Springs and Congress Park seems to be the best sections for us.


I'd agree that Springs or Congress Park would be good options for you.


----------



## mevelandry

Thank you!! I'll see if I can add this to my requests.


----------



## DisneyLover0610

Hello!

DH and I are headed to SSR for the first time in the beginning of March for a long weekend.  It's also our first visit as DVC Members 
We typically stay in the EPCOT area, and purchased at VGF.  For this quick trip we wanted to see someplace different, and would like to spend some time at DTD (yes, we know it's a mess). 
Just to make sure I make the correct requests, I would want Congress Park for the closest walking vicinity, right?  Is this via the new walking path they've created? And that spills out near the buses correct?
Another question what is the a average time from MCO to SSR via ME? We fly in for dinner time on a Saturday and I'd like to make an ADR.
Lastly, we're taking this trip to put together our pregnancy announcement!  We were engaged with Cinderella watching in Toon Town, took our honeymoon in disney, and have taken countless trips together most recently purchasing DVC a few months ago.  Any ideas???
Thank you so much for your help


----------



## dsnydaddy

Officially an owner now!  Just received notice that our purchase closed escrow on Dec 30th.  Now, just waiting for our member number so that we can make our first reservation.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dsnydaddy said:


> Officially an owner now!  Just received notice that our purchase closed escrow on Dec 30th.  Now, just waiting for our member number so that we can make our first reservation.


  welcome home


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DisneyLover0610 said:


> Hello!






DisneyLover0610 said:


> DH and I are headed to SSR for the first time in the beginning of March for a long weekend.  It's also our first visit as DVC Members
> We typically stay in the EPCOT area, and purchased at VGF.  For this quick trip we wanted to see someplace different, and would like to spend some time at DTD (yes, we know it's a mess).
> Just to make sure I make the correct requests, I would want Congress Park for the closest walking vicinity, right?  Is this via the new walking path they've created? And that spills out near the buses correct?


Correct, Congress Park is the section closest to the Downtown Disney Marketplace.  The path isn't new, but they've built a new bridge.  It brings you into the Marketplace right by the fountain between the design-your-own T-Shirt place and the Christmas Store.  So, yes, near the bus stop.


DisneyLover0610 said:


> Another question what is the a average time from MCO to SSR via ME? We fly in for dinner time on a Saturday and I'd like to make an ADR.


SSR typically shares DME buses with Old Key West and the Port Orleans resorts.  There doesn't appear to be much rhyme or reason as to the drop-off order, but I've never seen SSR as the first stop.  It may be based on the number of people onboard for each resort.  Sometimes we've gone to Port Orleans first, followed by OKW and then SSR.  Sometimes, they'll do OKW and SSR first.

We're typically at the resort within an hour or so of touching down.


DisneyLover0610 said:


> Lastly, we're taking this trip to put together our pregnancy announcement!  We were engaged with Cinderella watching in Toon Town, took our honeymoon in disney, and have taken countless trips together most recently purchasing DVC a few months ago.  Any ideas???


There's a Pack 'n Play in each room.  Maybe set it up in the room and caption the photo "checking things out for our next trip."  

Photo pointing to the expectant mothers sentence on a sign like this with the caption, "Guess I'm not riding this."


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

dsnydaddy said:


> Officially an owner now!  Just received notice that our purchase closed escrow on Dec 30th.  Now, just waiting for our member number so that we can make our first reservation.



Congratulations Steve   Welcome Home!!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

dsnydaddy said:


> Officially an owner now!  Just received notice that our purchase closed escrow on Dec 30th.  Now, just waiting for our member number so that we can make our first reservation.


----------



## DisneyLover0610

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Correct, Congress Park is the section closest to the Downtown Disney Marketplace.  The path isn't new, but they've built a new bridge.  It brings you into the Marketplace right by the fountain between the design-your-own T-Shirt place and the Christmas Store.  So, yes, near the bus stop. SSR typically shares DME buses with Old Key West and the Port Orleans resorts.  There doesn't appear to be much rhyme or reason as to the drop-off order, but I've never seen SSR as the first stop.  It may be based on the number of people onboard for each resort.  Sometimes we've gone to Port Orleans first, followed by OKW and then SSR.  Sometimes, they'll do OKW and SSR first.  We're typically at the resort within an hour or so of touching down. There's a Pack 'n Play in each room.  Maybe set it up in the room and caption the photo "checking things out for our next trip."  Photo pointing to the expectant mothers sentence on a sign like this with the caption, "Guess I'm not riding this."


Thank you so much! We're excited to check out SSR for the first time!
Love your ideas for our announcement! Definitely nothing I thought of yet, but I'm adding them to my idea list! Thanks!


----------



## MsMagical

Hi Fellow SSR Owners!

We are heading "home" in early February and I can't recall from our last stay at SSR about 6 years ago (probably because I NEVER would have used it back then...) if there is a fitness center onsite and what kind of equipment is available. I'm not a big fan of running outside (no one wants to witness that) but especially in Florida because I have this annoying little fear of snakes... trying to minimize my opportunities of encountering them...   Anyway...does anyone know if there is a center and, if so, what kind of equipment is available (ex.: weights, treadmill, stair stepper, etc.)?

Thanks!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MsMagical said:


> Hi Fellow SSR Owners!
> 
> We are heading "home" in early February and I can't recall from our last stay at SSR about 6 years ago (probably because I NEVER would have used it back then...) if there is a fitness center onsite and what kind of equipment is available. I'm not a big fan of running outside (no one wants to witness that) but especially in Florida because I have this annoying little fear of snakes... trying to minimize my opportunities of encountering them...   Anyway...does anyone know if there is a center and, if so, what kind of equipment is available (ex.: weights, treadmill, stair stepper, etc.)?
> 
> Thanks!!


There is an exercise room that's part of the Senses Spa (at the Carriage House).  It's very well equipped -- treadmills, steppers, ellipticals, bikes, universal, weight stations, free weights.  It's one of the better exercise rooms at WDW.


----------



## MsMagical

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There is an exercise room that's part of the Senses Spa (at the Carriage House).  It's very well equipped -- treadmills, steppers, ellipticals, bikes, universal, weight stations, free weights.  It's one of the better exercise rooms at WDW.



Thank you! That is exactly the information I needed to know!


----------



## MaestroTK

Great Thread!  Thank you all for the info.  Heading to SSR in August!  Looking forward to our first stay here!


----------



## DisneyfromDeland

We just stayed at Saratoga for the first time and we absolutely loved it!  What a great resort!


----------



## Cinderella1122

DisneyfromDeland said:


> We just stayed at Saratoga for the first time and we absolutely loved it!  What a great resort!



I agree. We stayed at SSR the beginning of last month and loved it. We are returning for our second stay on Tuesday. 4 more days to go!


----------



## TheDisneyFour

Until this last trip January, boy do I feel dumb. I always looked to book other resorts first. We loved SSR so much! I will not make that mistake again. I'm so glad we bought here instead of the more expensive resorts that were on sale at the time. 

Love SSR!


----------



## Dawn68PA

We are arriving Sunday for our first stay here.  We visited and loved it so we bought here.  So excited to really delve into this resort and all it has to offer!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Dawn68PA said:


> We are arriving Sunday for our first stay here.  We visited and loved it so we bought here.  So excited to really delve into this resort and all it has to offer!


  have a lovely time! Did you make any requests? We love our home resort as well. Enjoy your first stay.


----------



## Dawn68PA

I have never made a request and always have an awesome room.  I'm afraid to make one as I'll break the streak! LOL

I'm currently perusing the board for a list of items in a studio room....thought I had it but don't...making a shopping list 

It's cool.  The usually reserved BF finally started getting excited after seeing pics on this board!


----------



## simbasmom2

Hi! We are going to book a stay over New Years. SSR is our home resort as of August 14 and we haven't stayed here yet. We were just at OKW, GF and BWV this past New Years. Can anybody tell me about the festivities at DTD? I understand they don't have fireworks anymore, but did they have dance paties, DJs, etc? Anything going on at SSR? I saw GF dropped balloons at midnight. Thanks!


----------



## buteraa

Hi everyone!  We are going to SSR for the first time at the end of February for a week.  We really wanted to try this resort because we are looking to relax a bit and enjoy our surroundings.  We booked a studio and I requested a high floor close to the walkway to DTD.  My question is, does SSR have studios with a DTD view and if so, can it be requested?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sir William

buteraa said:


> ....My question is, does SSR have studios with a DTD view and if so, can it be requested?  Thanks for your help!



Yes, they do.  I was in a studio on the ground floor and had a great view of the hot air balloon in DTD.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

buteraa said:


> Hi everyone!  We are going to SSR for the first time at the end of February for a week.  We really wanted to try this resort because we are looking to relax a bit and enjoy our surroundings.  We booked a studio and I requested a high floor close to the walkway to DTD.  My question is, does SSR have studios with a DTD view and if so, can it be requested?  Thanks for your help!


Yes, they do.  And you'll want to request exactly that.  Some of the buildings in Congress Park, especially the ones closest to the DTD path, have a view of the woods rather than DTD.


----------



## disneydork3

We've stayed in (and loved) the Grandstand section three times.  This time we are going to spending most of our time off property (using the Lynx bus for Sea World, Discovery Cove, Aquatica and Busch Gardens) so busing isn't as important as if we were in the WDW parks every day.  Which section would you suggest we request this time?  We could walk to DTD if we were in Congress Park but we'd probably want to eat at AP first.  We love the Grandstand for the close proximity to the Springs.  Just not sure which section is the best choice for our needs this time around...any insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## Chrisvee

Although I just bought at BWV last year, I love SSR. I  plan to visit 2 times per year with BWV in the fall during F&W and then SSR in the spring. My next trip is April and reading this thread is making me wish it was tomorrow!

During my last SSR visit, the path to DTD was closed due to bridge construction. So I became familiar with the path through the golf course.   I stayed in Grandstand and loved it due to the pool, relative proximity to main reception area, and bus service.

I want to try every section so I think next time it will be the Paddock or Congress Park.


----------



## perdidobay

Hi all, this is our third stay at SS, but the other stays were one nighters just the two of us. This next trip will be 5 nights, with our grandkids, ages 2 and 4. We plan to do the parks in the mornings and come back to SS mid afternoon for swimming and naps. I have requested Congress Park, and near pool. We will be eating a few dinners at DS aka DTD. So we want to be near the walkway. We will be eating breakfast in our villa, so don't feel the need to be near the main building, but how far of a walk is it to get to a pool with kiddie features if we decide to take the wee ones there? Any other suggestions re kids activities at the resort? Thanks so much for your expertise!


----------



## Mamaspoon

We will be arriving on March 15 and I just did online check-in. We wanted to request Springs or Grandstand, but Springs wasn't an option to select, so I'm guessing that it is already booked up. There was also no place to request a water/lake view. Which number should we call to put in those requests?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

perdidobay said:


> Hi all, this is our third stay at SS, but the other stays were one nighters just the two of us. This next trip will be 5 nights, with our grandkids, ages 2 and 4. We plan to do the parks in the mornings and come back to SS mid afternoon for swimming and naps. I have requested Congress Park, and near pool. We will be eating a few dinners at DS aka DTD. So we want to be near the walkway. We will be eating breakfast in our villa, so don't feel the need to be near the main building, but how far of a walk is it to get to a pool with kiddie features if we decide to take the wee ones there? Any other suggestions re kids activities at the resort? Thanks so much for your expertise!


There's a playground in Congress Park near the pool.  






The Paddock pool has a water feature play area.  It's about a 10 minute walk from Congress Park.





At the High Rock Spring Pool (the main pool near the Carriage House), there's a small Donald Duck water play feature.  There's also a slide for small kids in the pool.  This pool is also about a 10 minute walk from Congress Park.





The Grandstand pool also has a water play feature.  This section is on the opposite side of the Carriage House from Congress Park, so it would be about a 20 minute walk.





Remember that you can also use the buses to get around the resort if you don't want to walk.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Mamaspoon said:


> We will be arriving on March 15 and I just did online check-in. We wanted to request Springs or Grandstand, but Springs wasn't an option to select, so I'm guessing that it is already booked up. There was also no place to request a water/lake view. Which number should we call to put in those requests?


Actually, it doesn't mean the Springs section isn't available.  For some reason, the online check-in location options are inconsistent.  Choose the option for "Near Carriage House."  You can also call DVC Member Services to have them put your request on the reservation.  They'd be able to specifically put the Springs on the request.


----------



## Mamaspoon

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Actually, it doesn't mean the Springs section isn't available.  For some reason, the online check-in location options are inconsistent.  Choose the option for "Near Carriage House."  You can also call DVC Member Services to have them put your request on the reservation.  They'd be able to specifically put the Springs on the request.



Thank you, Dave! I'll go do that now.


----------



## perdidobay

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There's a playground in Congress Park near the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Paddock pool has a water feature play area.  It's about a 10 minute walk from Congress Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the High Rock Spring Pool (the main pool near the Carriage House), there's a small Donald Duck water play feature.  There's also a slide for small kids in the pool.  This pool is also about a 10 minute walk from Congress Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grandstand pool also has a water play feature.  This section is on the opposite side of the Carriage House from Congress Park, so it would be about a 20 minute walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that you can also use the buses to get around the resort if you don't want to walk.


Thanks so much Dave, the photos and knowing the walking time is so useful. We are really looking forward to spending a really good amount of time taking in all that SSR has to offer, it is so beautiful and relaxing there. Makes me want to buy more points!


----------



## Spencerfamilynj

Planning to be there for Thanksgiving 2015.  I think the Turf Club serves a "traditional" Thanksgiving (we're flying in that day).  Do they offer it and if so, anyone able to give their thoughts on it?  We may or may not go to a park that day.


----------



## dsnydaddy

So, we've booked our first stay at our new home.  Now I'm wondering what building(s) to request.  Here's my data:

My wife and I (53 and 49) our two children (14 and 11) and my mother (74)
We will be staying mid-October just before a cruise.
Mostly planning on hanging out at the resort.  We will be doing MNSSHP one night but that will be the only park day.  We will hop over to DTD a few times over the course of our stay.

While my mom is a very energetic 74, I don't want her to have to walk too far for things.  I'm thinking that requesting "The Springs" might be the best. 

Any dissenting opinions?


----------



## DrewT

Which bus stop at Saratoga Springs is closest to the walkway to downtown disney?

Thanks


----------



## Dawn68PA

The Springs.  It's right across the street to the main building and the walkway is out back.


----------



## erk711

We are staying in a treehouse villa as our very first DVC visit since becoming members! I've read lots of wonderful information, thanks to everyone for sharing your time. My question is in regards to to what basic amenities we can find in DVC suites. Do I need to stop at the store for things like dishwashing or hand soap, coffee, filters, etc. I wonder if some of this is included (like it would be in a hotel suite) and if we are longer than a 4 day stay, which we are, does mousekeeping replenish these things. TIA! Liz


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DrewT said:


> Which bus stop at Saratoga Springs is closest to the walkway to downtown disney?
> 
> Thanks


There are several, actually.  The "official" path connects the Congress Park section of SSR to the Marketplace at Downtown Disney.  This is the location of the new bridge.  However, if you're in the Springs or Grandstand, you'll be very close to a second path that leads to the parking lot right behind the Cirque du Soleil building in Downtown Disney's West Side.  The path is behind the Carriage House near the golf course pro shop.

Congress Park has the added benefit of a Downtown Disney view from some of the buildings.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

erk711 said:


> We are staying in a treehouse villa as our very first DVC visit since becoming members! I've read lots of wonderful information, thanks to everyone for sharing your time. My question is in regards to to what basic amenities we can find in DVC suites. Do I need to stop at the store for things like dishwashing or hand soap, coffee, filters, etc. I wonder if some of this is included (like it would be in a hotel suite) and if we are longer than a 4 day stay, which we are, does mousekeeping replenish these things. TIA! Liz


All DVC resorts are the same in this regard.  The room will have one set of soap, shampoo, and conditioner in each bathroom.  (Some resorts may also have lotion.)  They'll replace these only on days when you have maid service.  There will also be a small bottle of dish washing soap and a sponge in the kitchen or studio kitchenette.

The coffee maker will have a set-up for a single pot of coffee.  After that, you're on your own.

Paper towels, toilet paper, and extra trash bags are provided.  The maids will give you more of these if you ask.  They'll also replenish on service days.

In one bedrooms and larger, there will be a single packet of detergent for the dish washer.  The maids will give you more of this if you ask.  There will also be a single box of laundry soap, but they will not replenish this.  You only get it on check-in day.


----------



## erk711

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> All DVC resorts are the same in this regard.  The room will have one set of soap, shampoo, and conditioner in each bathroom.  (Some resorts may also have lotion.)  They'll replace these only on days when you have maid service.  There will also be a small bottle of dish washing soap and a sponge in the kitchen or studio kitchenette.
> 
> The coffee maker will have a set-up for a single pot of coffee.  After that, you're on your own.
> 
> Paper towels, toilet paper, and extra trash bags are provided.  The maids will give you more of these if you ask.  They'll also replenish on service days.
> 
> In one bedrooms and larger, there will be a single packet of detergent for the dish washer.  The maids will give you more of this if you ask.  There will also be a single box of laundry soap, but they will not replenish this.  You only get it on check-in day.



That's excellent info! Just a question on the coffee maker, is it a full size or 'hotel' size. Are they all the same filter type, perhaps I can bring our own.
Thanks Dave!!


----------



## Nanajo1

The coffee maker uses the flat bottom basket Mr Coffee type of filter. We bring our own coffee and filters.


----------



## vallerii

How's the bussing crowds/ wait times like lately.  We're possibly doing a last minute sometime in May and I'm wondering if we'll have long or crowded waits (e.g. standing room only in the am or pm, etc... or 45 minute waits for a bus during the day)


----------



## wannabee

Hello-- Thanks for a great thread. I have a couple of questions for the experts. I have a 2 bedroom villa booked directly thru Disney in July. Do I have to request a dedicated or is that what I have booked? Also after checkout, is there anywhere to take a shower before our evening flight??

Thanks for your help


----------



## yaksack

Subscribing


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

wannabee said:


> Hello-- Thanks for a great thread. I have a couple of questions for the experts. I have a 2 bedroom villa booked directly thru Disney in July. Do I have to request a dedicated or is that what I have booked? Also after checkout, is there anywhere to take a shower before our evening flight??
> 
> Thanks for your help


At all DVC resorts, Dedicated and Lock-Off are different booking categories, not requests.  If your reservation doesn't indicate one way or the other, it means you have a dedicated two bedroom.


----------



## wannabee

Thanks for the answer on the 2 bedroom.... Do you know about availability of a shower after checkout ????


----------



## Aytons4him

Wow! These pictures were all SOO beautiful!! Our first stay ever on Disney property was just in Febuary and we booked SSR cash through Disney and had an amazing time! We LOVED the resort! So much so that we came home and researched DVC and resale. Currently waiting for ROFR for this resort. Hoping we get it! Would love to go back and am inspired to try and take better pictures from all of your amazing ones. 
Blessings!


----------



## Disbug

wannabee said:


> ...Also after checkout, is there anywhere to take a shower before our evening flight??
> 
> Thanks for your help


I believe you can take a shower in the fitness center's locker rooms. Your Magic Bands should work until the end of your check-out day.


----------



## perdidobay

Thanks birdsofpreydave for your helpful posts and replies to my questions, we had a great trip - and loved our location in SSR. So nice to stroll to DTD, loved the peace and quiet at our resort, and the grandkids loved the high rock springs
pool.


----------



## famgel

Following


----------



## MSUmom

For the washing machine, I put some Tide pods in a sandwich bag and in another sandwich bag I put dryer sheets.  I do not usually use the pods but they travel well and are not a problem with airlines.   I probably wash more when I am there than at home.   I throw a load in before we leave for the day and put them in the dryer when we are back for lunch or mid-day break.


----------



## erk711

Does the resort, including the THVs, have free wifi?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

erk711 said:


> Does the resort, including the THVs, have free wifi?


Yep


----------



## eporter66

I've been thinking about WDW and SSR a lot lately.  It is our home resort, and we love it!  We have stayed at SSR on numerous occasions and we always have a great trip.  Since we have made a number of trips to WDW over the years, we do spend a lot of time at the resort, swimming, walking, relaxing, so the resort is important to us.  SSR is a beautiful layout, where we can run, walk, and relax and enjoy our surroundings.  As much as we liked the theme of AKV's - we felt the resort was fairly limited in terms of the grounds.  I like being close to DTD as well.  This past trip we rented bikes at VWL and rode on the bike trails over to Fort Wilderness, and loved it over there!
Not sure what are plans are for this year, but enjoyed seeing everyones pictures and discussion, I need an SSR fix after this long, brutal winter.


----------



## mom23guys2

We just rented a two bedroom at SSR in June from Orbitz, if you are paying cash do you get daily maid service like you do when you book a regular room?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

mom23guys2 said:


> We just rented a two bedroom at SSR in June from Orbitz, if you are paying cash do you get daily maid service like you do when you book a regular room?


Yes


----------



## Fastpassminus

So I didn't see this addressed here and I was wondering if someone could show or describe to me where the nature path between SSR and OKW is. I would love to walk over to OKW on our last morning for breakfast at Olivia's. 

Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

It's the same cart path


Fastpassminus said:


> So I didn't see this addressed here and I was wondering if someone could show or describe to me where the nature path between SSR and OKW is. I would love to walk over to OKW on our last morning for breakfast at Olivia's.
> 
> Thanks!


It's the same cart path people use to get to the West Side of Downtown Disney.  Go around to the back of the Carriage House near the golf course Pro Shop.  Cross the bridge and turn right toward OKW instead of left toward DTD.

Note that there are parts of this path that aren't lighted.  You don't want to use it at night.


----------



## yaksack

We are driving down in August, so we will have our van.  We would like to go food shopping, rather than use the delivery service.  What is the closest supermarket?


----------



## Nanajo1

MSUmom said:


> For the washing machine, I put some Tide pods in a sandwich bag and in another sandwich bag I put dryer sheets.  I do not usually use the pods but they travel well and are not a problem with airlines.   I probably wash more when I am there than at home.   I throw a load in before we leave for the day and put them in the dryer when we are back for lunch or mid-day break.


I also bring dye magnet sheets so I don't worry about sorting as much.


----------



## MarkF0wle

yaksack said:


> We are driving down in August, so we will have our van.  We would like to go food shopping, rather than use the delivery service.  What is the closest supermarket?



There is a Walmart just south of the DTD entrance on the 535 or a Publix at the bottom of the road where the 535 joins the 192. Those are the 2 I am aware of.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

yaksack said:


> We are driving down in August, so we will have our van.  We would like to go food shopping, rather than use the delivery service.  What is the closest supermarket?


 The "closest" supermarket is Goodings in the Crossroads Shopping Center.  It's _very_ expensive, though.  I'm also not a big fan of their selection.  There's also a Winn-Dixie that isn't too far away, on 435 (turn left at the Crossroads and it's about a mile up).  We'll go there if we just need a few things.  If we're getting anything substantial, though, we'll do the extra drive to a Publix.  Our usual one is the one in Celebration at the Water Tower Shops.

We used to do the Wal-Mart Super Center, but OMG, it's always so hectic in there!  Once we visited the Celebration Publix, we've never gone back.


----------



## pirate

Just rented points for a stay in October. This will be our first time staying at SSR, and we're pretty excited! Just wondering what tips, secrets or advice everyone who has stayed here could give us. We are staying for 4 days prior
to our Disney cruise. We won't be going to the parks except for one night for MNSSHP. We are planning on several trips to DTD, so wondering what section would be best, if we can get it? What can you tell me about the food
and pools?
Thanks for any and all information!


----------



## pucknasty

First time staying in a Disney Resort. One BR in the Grandstand during Star Wars Weekend. Prayers needed. LOL


----------



## MAGICFOR2

We love staying at SSR!  Here now.  Take time to read the activity guide.  Fun pool games for kids.  If you have a lot of stuff to carry the bell desk will give you a ride back to your room.  Anyone coming this weekend?  We may have left over waters.


----------



## bwvBound

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The "closest" supermarket is Goodings in the Crossroads Shopping Center.  It's _very_ expensive, though.  I'm also not a big fan of their selection.


Goodings? Ewwwwwww!  A supermarket of the underworld -- very depressing, dirty, insufficient lighting, wilted and spoiled produce, etc.  Ugh.


----------



## bridgetmsw

pucknasty said:


> First time staying in a Disney Resort. One BR in the Grandstand during Star Wars Weekend. Prayers needed. LOL


same here. well, we stayed at a resort but first time at ssr.


----------



## Calissto31

Hey All,

Haven't been on the boards as much as I used to be but looking forward to checking into SSR this Friday for the weekend. Hope to run into some members


----------



## KLEONARD

SSR Wildlife


----------



## Nanajo1

Rarest picture. Thanks.


----------



## acurry417

How does the pullout out bed compare to the bed at BLT?  I'm considering a switch from BLT to SSR and since once adult needs to sleep on the pullout I want to make sure it's comfy.  Well, as comfortable as a pullout can be


----------



## MarkF0wle

acurry417 said:


> How does the pullout out bed compare to the bed at BLT?  I'm considering a switch from BLT to SSR and since once adult needs to sleep on the pullout I want to make sure it's comfy.  Well, as comfortable as a pullout can be



I just spent 17 nights on the pull out, I didn't have any trouble sleeping. It's certainly firm, but not uncomfortably so. I have never stayed at BLT so I can't make the comparison for you.


----------



## moreisgood

I know the walkway to DTD was being replaced with a bridge.  Is it now completed?  Where exactly are the end points of the bridge in Congress Park and DTD?


----------



## MarkF0wle

moreisgood said:


> I know the walkway to DTD was being replaced with a bridge.  Is it now completed?  Where exactly are the end points of the bridge in Congress Park and DTD?



The bridge is now complete. It joins SSR at the corner of Congress Park closest to the secondary entrance where the walkway would have been. It enters into DTD at the bus stop at the marketplace. If you pull up SSR on Google Maps the bridge can be seen on the map.


----------



## MadHookUp

Question about transportation. I thought I found the answer in this thread months back, but can't seem to find it now. We are planning a trip to Disney in December of this year. We are hopefully going to stay in the Grandstand section. I thought I remember reading that while its nice being the first to board the bus at the Grandstand, you will need to drive around the entire resort before the bus departs to your theme park. I was curious how much time is added from the time the bus picks you up from the Grandstand, and the actual time it leave the resort. I thought I read somewhere that it was 15 minutes.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I think 15 minutes is a good estimate of the time it takes to get from Grandstand to the end of the resort.


----------



## Meldev

Considering Renting Points to stay here first week of December.  We hope to be near a feature pool - is there a category we should request, such as Springs and if so, what are odds of getting that category?  We'd be renting a 2 bedroom and hoping for ground floor, but no big deal either way on floor.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MadHookUp said:


> Question about transportation. I thought I found the answer in this thread months back, but can't seem to find it now. We are planning a trip to Disney in December of this year. We are hopefully going to stay in the Grandstand section. I thought I remember reading that while its nice being the first to board the bus at the Grandstand, you will need to drive around the entire resort before the bus departs to your theme park. I was curious how much time is added from the time the bus picks you up from the Grandstand, and the actual time it leave the resort. I thought I read somewhere that it was 15 minutes.


15 minutes is pretty close, give or take.  In any case, you'll spend the same amount of time total because the buses take the same route when you're coming back from the park.  So if you're the first stop (Grandstand), you ride through the whole resort in the morning.  If you're the last stop (Springs), you ride through the whole resort at night.  Either way, you're going to see every stop for the full round trip.


----------



## MarkF0wle

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> 15 minutes is pretty close, give or take.  In any case, you'll spend the same amount of time total because the buses take the same route when you're coming back from the park.  So if you're the first stop (Grandstand), you ride through the whole resort in the morning.  If you're the last stop (Springs), you ride through the whole resort at night.  Either way, you're going to see every stop for the full round trip.



This is perfectly true, you'll be spending that time some point of the day. The major benefit to being at Grandstand is being picked up first you're practically guaranteed a seat, whereas close to 9am most mornings at the Springs you will be standing more often than not. Personally, I am able to stomach the extra 15 minutes in the morning when I am hyped but after a long day walking in the parks it's nice to jump off the bus at the first stop. 15 minutes definitely feel longer at the end of the day.


----------



## canadiandisneynut

This thread is so long and I am an SSR newbie! Is there a link in here does anyone know that would show room views? I used one last year to request our room at BLT and wonder if there is an equivalent thread for SSR. We will have a 1 bedroom and will probably request Paddock. Has anyone stayed there and can share their thoughts on room request?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Anyone know of the walkway to DTD from SSR is back open? I know it was closed awhile back due to construction.


----------



## ffwillie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Anyone know of the walkway to DTD from SSR is back open? I know it was closed awhile back due to construction.



We were there at the beginning of March and it was open.


----------



## ffwillie

canadiandisneynut said:


> Is there a link in here does anyone know that would show room views?  We will have a 1 bedroom and will probably request Paddock. Has anyone stayed there and can share their thoughts on room request?



I have never stayed at SSR only walked through it, so I don't have any first hand experience with it. We just closed yesterday on our purchase but hope to go in a few months. I am including several links that will show you the resort and rooms.

http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorized/saratoga-springs-1-bedroom-disney-vacation-club-review/

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/Resorts/saratoga.htm

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/saratoga-springs/maps-a-photos-53844


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

We stayed at SSR in mid May and again it was another wonderful stay!  We have stayed DVC for approximately 13 trips and SSR still seems to have some of the cleanest rooms and nicest facilities.  We also feel it is the most relaxing of all resorts.  We love it and are looking forward to future stays there.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

canadiandisneynut said:


> This thread is so long and I am an SSR newbie! Is there a link in here does anyone know that would show room views? I used one last year to request our room at BLT and wonder if there is an equivalent thread for SSR. We will have a 1 bedroom and will probably request Paddock. Has anyone stayed there and can share their thoughts on room request?


I'm not aware of a thread like there is for BLT.  You can check out the RoomFinder on DVCNews.com.  It has a list of rooms.  Some of them have descriptions of the specific view, and few have photos.


----------



## iforry

A very generous friend has given me her unused points and we will be staying at SSR in September.  I've researched and figured out which area of the resort I think we'd like to stay in.  Now how do I put in the request?


----------



## leshunlenese

So excited! We got our member number in the mail and we are officially owners at SSR. Planing to take my 1st trip with my points for my 30th birthday next may, if i can get off work! finger crossed!


----------



## GAN

iforry said:


> A very generous friend has given me her unused points and we will be staying at SSR in September.  I've researched and figured out which area of the resort I think we'd like to stay in.  Now how do I put in the request?



You will have to have your friend make the reservation( if not already done) and add any room requests for you -only the member can contact DVC. Also, requests are not guarantees -although they do their best to accommodate.


----------



## MinnieTink

Good morning! We are excited to be planning another trip and we are hoping to go back to SSR. We stayed in a 2br last time with 8 people. This time we have 5. 

Question: What is the occupancy for a 1br? Depending on what website I look at it is either 4 or 5? (all over 3 y/o)


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DVC will now allow you to book 5 people in one-bedrooms.  However, there are only beds, linens, and towels for 4 at SSR.  If you add the 5th person, you need to plan on a sleeping bag or inflatable mattress, plus the linens.  You can either bring some extra towels with you, or purchase a towel pack from housekeeping.


----------



## CdnKayDee

Returning to SSR Aug 1 . We made a room request fo r Congress Park and of course a lake view of DTD. We are in a studio family of four with DS 7 and DD 4. This will be are third time at SSR and what we are looking for in our request is a view of DTD of course. What do you think of the request any thoughts welcome one thing I am thinking is to add not ground floor and what is your fav spot and what you like about it.


----------



## leshunlenese

Hello! I am a new owner at Saratoga! as of this month. our first stay here will not be until may for my 30th but I am grateful for the information I have learned here. Thank you


----------



## melissafox18

We are new owners and SSR is going to be our first DVC stay. First, THANK YOU for the wealth of info! DH and I are staying in a studio the week after Labor Day. A DVC friend of mine said they liked the Paddock but now I'm second guessing that choice for Congress Park since we will have access to a car and only using buses to and from MK. Pool is not super important, and we'll be dining out in the parks as we're out and about. We do have plans to visit DTD 1-2 times. Does Congress Park make the most sense? I'm just nervous about getting on an early enough bus to make our MK ressies!


----------



## MarkF0wle

melissafox18 said:


> We are new owners and SSR is going to be our first DVC stay. First, THANK YOU for the wealth of info! DH and I are staying in a studio the week after Labor Day. A DVC friend of mine said they liked the Paddock but now I'm second guessing that choice for Congress Park since we will have access to a car and only using buses to and from MK. Pool is not super important, and we'll be dining out in the parks as we're out and about. We do have plans to visit DTD 1-2 times. Does Congress Park make the most sense? I'm just nervous about getting on an early enough bus to make our MK ressies!



I think Congress does make the most sense as the bridge to walk to DTD is at Congress Park. You will be the 4th of the 5 bus stops but if you're only travelling to MK on the buses & doing so early for reservations you'll find a seat easily. We've had plenty of early seating times that has meant we needed to be at MK at or before 7 & the buses have always got us there promptly. So I would not worry for that.

Congress PArk has the least elaborately themed pool but it was pleasant & if that's not a huge factor for you then it'll do just fine for you.


----------



## melissafox18

MarkF0wle said:


> I think Congress does make the most sense as the bridge to walk to DTD is at Congress Park. You will be the 4th of the 5 bus stops but if you're only travelling to MK on the buses & doing so early for reservations you'll find a seat easily. We've had plenty of early seating times that has meant we needed to be at MK at or before 7 & the buses have always got us there promptly. So I would not worry for that.
> 
> Congress PArk has the least elaborately themed pool but it was pleasant & if that's not a huge factor for you then it'll do just fine for you.


Thanks! That's kind of what we were thinking. Pool experience is not super important. We're doing more water parks than theme parks this time around (after not doing them for almost 10 years). Worst case scenario, we can always drive ourselves or walk to one of the first bus stops for those 2 days in MK.

Thanks again!


----------



## MarkF0wle

melissafox18 said:


> Thanks! That's kind of what we were thinking. Pool experience is not super important. We're doing more water parks than theme parks this time around (after not doing them for almost 10 years). Worst case scenario, we can always drive ourselves or walk to one of the first bus stops for those 2 days in MK.
> 
> Thanks again!



You'll be fine on the buses, they start running about 6am & anytime between then & about 7:30am you'll likely be the only, or one of a very select few, people on the bus. From say 8:30am onwards it becomes packed & probably standing room only by your stop.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We are staying at SSR for the first time in Sept. I noticed the spa has heated loungers. Are these a complimentary amenity or a pay per use? Any photos of the spa posted?


----------



## Wildtree with Stacey

Hi thanks so much to Dave and everyone else for posting all the great info.

So we are waiting on rofr currently.

I have three girls 5 years and younger. Which means we have a double stroller. We tend to do the parks open to close everyday or until everyone is too tired. One question I have is what should I request in our reservation to be close to a bus stop and the carriage house ?  Thinking the grandstand would be better since we can get on the bus easily especially since we have the double stroller. But also want to be near the carriage house so not sure where we should request to stay and what building number and what to put in the request. Any suggestions


----------



## yankeepenny

Thank you so much to the OP and everyone who posted. We are about to sign papers buying into SSR. I rented here once, and fell in resort love. My husband is reading through the material I give him, but this thread is an added bonus. I look forward to being a part of this DVC family.


----------



## yankeepenny

We just got off the phone and purchased here at SSR. So excited.


----------



## yaksack

How far of a walk is it to DOwntown Disney from the main building?


----------



## GAN

yaksack said:


> How far of a walk is it to DOwntown Disney from the main building?



10 minutes at the most....


----------



## TSNCS

We just got back from a trip at SSR. We were in Congress Park. The new walkway makes it so much easier to access DTD. A straight shot to the shops instead of walking all the way around.


----------



## Cee

We will be there in Dec. and again in Feb.  Woohoo!


----------



## LorrieAnn5

I will be staying at SSR for the first time this month.  We will be in a one-bedroom-villa.  I was planning on packing pancake mix (just add water), then I got to thinking I'll need syrup, now I'm wondering if I need to pack cooking spray too???  We are flying so every item packed is another item that gets left home.  Will there be a frying pan or sufficient pan to make pancakes in? And a spatula? And if the pans are non-stick coated, do you think that really works or I need to pack cooking spray?


----------



## yaksack

How neat and clean was the room?   The read in another forum the at SSR wasn't doing thier job.


----------



## famgel

LorrieAnn5 said:


> I will be staying at SSR for the first time this month.  We will be in a one-bedroom-villa.  I was planning on packing pancake mix (just add water), then I got to thinking I'll need syrup, now I'm wondering if I need to pack cooking spray too???  We are flying so every item packed is another item that gets left home.  Will there be a frying pan or sufficient pan to make pancakes in? And a spatula? And if the pans are non-stick coated, do you think that really works or I need to pack cooking spray?


Why don't u just order from garden grocer? So much easier, gets delivered to your resort and they hold for you


----------



## LorrieAnn5

famgel said:


> Why don't u just order from garden grocer? So much easier, gets delivered to your resort and they hold for you


Mostly because i don't want to add $40 to my vacation budget (i think that's the minimum amount to order)
I don't expect us to be eating or cooking in the villa all that often.


----------



## LorrieAnn5

I just looked up Garden Grocer....If my packing doesn't go as well as planned then maybe we will be forced to make an order, or Amazon Prime because I need diapers too!

Another Question: Is there an unlimited supply of dishwasher detergent (and dish soap)?  *I know they only supply one box of laundry detergent*  I stayed in a BWV villa before, but it was on cash so I'm not sure how this stay on points will be without getting Mousekeeping.  
We are staying Sunday to Sunday so do we get "Trash & Towels" on Wednesday?


----------



## ColinBlair

On the room requests, is there a difference between "Near Walkway to Downtown Disney Area" and "Congress Park"?


----------



## famgel

LorrieAnn5 said:


> I just looked up Garden Grocer....If my packing doesn't go as well as planned then maybe we will be forced to make an order, or Amazon Prime because I need diapers too!
> 
> Another Question: Is there an unlimited supply of dishwasher detergent (and dish soap)?  *I know they only supply one box of laundry detergent*  I stayed in a BWV villa before, but it was on cash so I'm not sure how this stay on points will be without getting Mousekeeping.
> We are staying Sunday to Sunday so do we get "Trash & Towels" on Wednesday?


I usually bring a couple of the pods clothes detergent, but buy or pack paper plates, buy water and/or drinks, and snacks. Normally don't go thru a small bottle of dish soap. If you need more just leave note on trash day they'll replenish. The amount of money you'll save by having breakfast and snacks in villa should qualify an order thru gArden grocer. I'd be careful to weigh luggage you don't want to get stuck with n extra charge!


----------



## BeerMe

This is a great thread!  Lots of good information.  Even though we have stayed almost everyplace on Disney we have never stayed at a DVC property.  With 8 of us going in December and different travel arrangements, we decided to book a SSR 2BR Villa through Disney rather than renting points or staying offsite.  I'm retired military and got a 40% discount which was huge.  ME is a big reason too.  No need for rental cars either.

We own some contracts through RCI and we use condos a lot when we visit Disney, so I'm familiar with timeshares.  I get great deals and the last 6 trips we have made are all between 5 - 12 weeks.  That's why we never bought DVC - it just never worked financially.  We researched it many times and it just never worked for us.  We are more Moderate resort visitors anyway and stay at Ft Wilderness and Shades of Green on occasion.  

Be that as it may.  Since we booked as a hotel stay, will we get daily housekeeping service?  Are there dedicated units for those types of stays already set aside?  If so, I can find out where we will be located.  I have requested not getting a lockout, but I don't imagine that can be guaranteed.  Is there anything else I need to know or should ask?

We are going again in June 2016 for 2 weeks with 7 other family members and are staying at Shades and at Silver Lake on that trip, and then for two months over F&W 2016 at offsite condos.  Maybe if I like DVC enough this trip we'll look into that too.

Thanks again for this thread


----------



## famgel

BeerMe said:


> This is a great thread!  Lots of good information.  Even though we have stayed almost everyplace on Disney we have never stayed at a DVC property.  With 8 of us going in December and different travel arrangements, we decided to book a SSR 2BR Villa through Disney rather than renting points or staying offsite.  I'm retired military and got a 40% discount which was huge.  ME is a big reason too.  No need for rental cars either.
> 
> We own some contracts through RCI and we use condos a lot when we visit Disney, so I'm familiar with timeshares.  I get great deals and the last 6 trips we have made are all between 5 - 12 weeks.  That's why we never bought DVC - it just never worked financially.  We researched it many times and it just never worked for us.  We are more Moderate resort visitors anyway and stay at Ft Wilderness and Shades of Green on occasion.
> 
> Be that as it may.  Since we booked as a hotel stay, will we get daily housekeeping service?  Are there dedicated units for those types of stays already set aside?  If so, I can find out where we will be located.  I have requested not getting a lockout, but I don't imagine that can be guaranteed.  Is there anything else I need to know or should ask?
> 
> We are going again in June 2016 for 2 weeks with 7 other family members and are staying at Shades and at Silver Lake on that trip, and then for two months over F&W 2016 at offsite condos.  Maybe if I like DVC enough this trip we'll look into that too.
> 
> Thanks again for this thread


Here's a link that should answer all your questions. Because you reserved with cash, yes you will get daily housekeeping. We own DVC and our home resort is SSR. We like the Grandstand section, 8501-8836 building, directly across the st from main pool, restaurants, and lobby. Also first pick up on bus and first on way home. In addition you have your own quiet pool and small drink/food counter.
http://allears.net/acc/faq_ss.htm
Map of resort
http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/Saratoga.htm


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

BeerMe said:


> Since we booked as a hotel stay, will we get daily housekeeping service?


  Yes, you will.  



BeerMe said:


> Are there dedicated units for those types of stays already set aside?


  No.  All rooms are used interchangeably for DVC point, RCI exchange, and cash reservations.  You'll have access to any room in any section with your reservation.



BeerMe said:


> I have requested not getting a lockout, but I don't imagine that can be guaranteed.


Dedicated two-bedroom and lock-off two-bedroom villas are separate booking categories.  If your reservation doesn't specifically say, it's probably a dedicated. 



BeerMe said:


> Is there anything else I need to know or should ask?


Check out the FAQs in post #2.  When you do online check-in, you'll be able to make some preferences for where your room is located.  Check out the FAQ on the pros and cons of each section.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ColinBlair said:


> On the room requests, is there a difference between "Near Walkway to Downtown Disney Area" and "Congress Park"?


"Near walkway to Downtown Disney" could conceptually include the Southern-most buildings in the Paddocks, depending on how far the cast member assigning the room wants to stretch things.

If combined with the "Congress Park" preference, it could also mean you want one of the buildings within Congress Park that's closest to Downtown Disney.  (Note, the building closest to the path is back in the trees and may not have an actual view of DTD.

If you call member services to have requests manually added to the reservation instead of limiting yourself to the options available in the online check-in tool, you can make it much more clear exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## yaksack

We are at SSR The Springs now.  I have read some complaints about the rooms being dirty.  I have only one. There was coffee splashed on the side of the refrigerator.  Other than that nice.


----------



## ineedavacation33

We will be going next month, and I am torn on which section to request.  I'd like an easy walk to DTD, and thought Congress Park would be a good location.  But I am also concerned about being too far away from the High Rock Springs pool and the Paddock pool.  I feel like everything seems like a bigger distance on the map.  I also wasn't sure how the walk to DTD has changed due to construction.  I am not concerned about construction noise, as we will spend most of the time at the parks, or a few hours here and there doing pool/resort activities.  Any thoughts are appreciated.

*if this is not the correct thread to post this question, please let me know and I will change my post.

Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ineedavacation33 said:


> We will be going next month, and I am torn on which section to request.  I'd like an easy walk to DTD, and thought Congress Park would be a good location.  But I am also concerned about being too far away from the High Rock Springs pool and the Paddock pool.  I feel like everything seems like a bigger distance on the map.  I also wasn't sure how the walk to DTD has changed due to construction.  I am not concerned about construction noise, as we will spend most of the time at the parks, or a few hours here and there doing pool/resort activities.  Any thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> *if this is not the correct thread to post this question, please let me know and I will change my post.
> 
> Thanks!


The Congress Park pool is actually a nice relaxing place to hang out for a swim.  If you're looking for the fun & activities of one of the bigger pools, though, the walk really isn't that bad to either.  It's only about a 10 minute walk.  You also have the option to hop on any theme park bus to get to the High Rock Spring pool from Congress Park.  Take the Downtown Disney bus to get back.  (Use the opposite buses if going to the Paddock Pool.)

Currently no construction concerns to using the path between SSR and DTD.


----------



## yaksack

We chose the Springs because it is close to the main pool and restaurant.


----------



## Fall1

We are staying at SSR in 3 weeks. Can anyone share experience you've had on the DTD boat transportation. 

Is that the best way to get there?  Thanks!!


----------



## KalamityJane

I am having a hard time figuring out which pool to pick - we are doing a resort only stay so whatever is the most fun pool for kids will be the best. I'm thinking Paddock or The Springs section. I've got youngish kids who won't want to walk far to the pool.

Leaning towards Springs for easier access to DTD, and closer to the community hall. Is the main pool where they do the movies? Also, it totally looks gorgeous at SSR from the pictures, and I'm super excited! 

One last question - anyone know if there is wired internet (NOT wifi) in the rooms? DH needs to do some work (he's in software) and needs wired internet access.


----------



## famgel

Fall1 said:


> We are staying at SSR in 3 weeks. Can anyone share experience you've had on the DTD boat transportation.
> 
> Is that the best way to get there?  Thanks!!


Yes the boat is the best way here's a link http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportation/downtown-disney-water-taxi.htm


Fall1 said:


> We are staying at SSR in 3 weeks. Can anyone share experience you've had on the DTD boat transportation.
> 
> Is that the best way to get there?  Thanks!!


http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportation/downtown-disney-water-taxi.htm


----------



## famgel

KalamityJane said:


> I am having a hard time figuring out which pool to pick - we are doing a resort only stay so whatever is the most fun pool for kids will be the best. I'm thinking Paddock or The Springs section. I've got youngish kids who won't want to walk far to the pool.
> 
> Leaning towards Springs for easier access to DTD, and closer to the community hall. Is the main pool where they do the movies? Also, it totally looks gorgeous at SSR from the pictures, and I'm super excited!
> 
> One last question - anyone know if there is wired internet (NOT wifi) in the rooms? DH needs to do some work (he's in software) and needs wired internet access.


----------



## famgel

We always stay in Grandstand, first section 8501-8836 you not only have your own pool, hot tub, and sprinkler area, also food and drink bar and its across street from the main hub also easy access to bus stop
http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf


----------



## jlsmith376

KalamityJane said:


> I am having a hard time figuring out which pool to pick - we are doing a resort only stay so whatever is the most fun pool for kids will be the best. I'm thinking Paddock or The Springs section. I've got youngish kids who won't want to walk far to the pool.
> 
> Leaning towards Springs for easier access to DTD, and closer to the community hall. Is the main pool where they do the movies? Also, it totally looks gorgeous at SSR from the pictures, and I'm super excited!
> 
> One last question - anyone know if there is wired internet (NOT wifi) in the rooms? DH needs to do some work (he's in software) and needs wired internet access.




SSR is gorgeous!  We are owners there but have stayed at many of the other DVC resorts and it's still our favorite.  My kids are about the same age as yours and they enjoy both High Rock Springs and Paddock pools the most but Paddock would have a slight edge. That is because for the youngest kids the children's splash area at Paddock has better features and my oldest thinks the water slide is a bit more exciting, but you really can't go wrong with either one.  We usually alternate between the two pools.  We like to stay in the Springs or Congress sections due to their proximity to the Carriage House and Downtown Disney.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## sarah4770

KalamityJane said:


> I am having a hard time figuring out which pool to pick - we are doing a resort only stay so whatever is the most fun pool for kids will be the best. I'm thinking Paddock or The Springs section. I've got youngish kids who won't want to walk far to the pool.
> 
> Leaning towards Springs for easier access to DTD, and closer to the community hall. Is the main pool where they do the movies? Also, it totally looks gorgeous at SSR from the pictures, and I'm super excited!
> 
> One last question - anyone know if there is wired internet (NOT wifi) in the rooms? DH needs to do some work (he's in software) and needs wired internet access.



  There used to be a cable in the closet and an internet port near the table.  I am not sure if that has changed.  Best to call the resort directly.
The main pool is where the movies are shown.


----------



## sarah4770

famgel said:


> We always stay in Grandstand, first section 8501-8836 you not only have your own pool, hot tub, and sprinkler area, also food and drink bar and its across street from the main hub also easy access to bus stop
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf


How do you get that section.  I always request grandstand, but they always put me in the 9100-9800 section.  Do you call MS to put it on your reservation?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

KalamityJane said:


> I am having a hard time figuring out which pool to pick - we are doing a resort only stay so whatever is the most fun pool for kids will be the best. I'm thinking Paddock or The Springs section. I've got youngish kids who won't want to walk far to the pool.


The rooms in the Springs section actually sit between the High Rock Spring (main) pool and the Paddock pool.  If you're plan is to hang out at the resort, this location would probably be your best bet.  You could choose to cross the street to one pool on one day, and cross the bridge to the other pool on another.  

The walk to the DTD boat is also close from the Springs.  Walking to DTD itself isn't bad, but of course, it isn't nearly as close as walking there from Congress Park.



KalamityJane said:


> Leaning towards Springs for easier access to DTD, and closer to the community hall. Is the main pool where they do the movies? Also, it totally looks gorgeous at SSR from the pictures, and I'm super excited!



Yes, the movies are at the High Rock Spring pool.  During the day, both the High Rock Spring and Paddock pool have activities.

It is a gorgeous resort.  My favorite, in fact.  Be sure to post some pictures for us when you get home!



KalamityJane said:


> One last question - anyone know if there is wired internet (NOT wifi) in the rooms? DH needs to do some work (he's in software) and needs wired internet access.



No, sorry.  Disney removed all the hard-wired internet connections from all WDW resorts when they installed the WiFi a few years ago.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

sarah4770 said:


> How do you get that section.  I always request grandstand, but they always put me in the 9100-9800 section.  Do you call MS to put it on your reservation?


There are several ways to make a room request.  

My recommendation is to call Member Services and ask them to add the request to your reservation.  This is the most flexible method.  You can give them a prioritized list of desires.  (Ours, for example, is usually Paddock section, near the pool, high floor, non-HA room.)

If you do online check-in, you can make two selections from a limited list of options.

You can also ask the cast member checking you in at the front desk.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Fall1 said:


> We are staying at SSR in 3 weeks. Can anyone share experience you've had on the DTD boat transportation.
> 
> Is that the best way to get there?  Thanks!!


At the main resort, the boat dock is behind the Carriage House.  The quickest way to get there depends on where you're walking from.

From the Grandstand, don't walk into the Carriage House.  Walk off on the path to the right, which leads behind the Carriage House to the Golf Course Pro Shop.  The boat dock is a little farther on beyond the pro shop.

From the Springs, Carousel, and Paddock buildings near the Carousel, you can either walk around the building to the left and past the DVC Previous Center, or you can walk through the Carriage House.  There's a set of stairs near the Turf Club that leads right down to the dock.

From Congress Park or the Paddock buildings near Congress Park, turn to walk past the DVC Preview Center and continue around to the right behind the Carriage House.

In the Tree Houses, there's a boat dock in the second loop.

The boat ride is a nice relaxing way to get to DTD.  Note that the boats stop at the Carriage House both on their way to the Tree Houses and from the Tree Houses, so if the boat is on the way to the Tree Houses, you have the option to wait at the dock for them to come back, or tag along for the ride.


----------



## MarkF0wle

Fall1 said:


> We are staying at SSR in 3 weeks. Can anyone share experience you've had on the DTD boat transportation.
> 
> Is that the best way to get there?  Thanks!!



The boat is the most relaxing way to get there but it wasn't my favoured way of visiting. The SSR boat dock is at Cirque du Soleil & the majority of stuff I enjoy is at the marketplace on the opposite side. My favoured way to experience DTD was the walk across the new bridge connecting the resort to DTD. Staying in Grandstand it meant the walk was longer to the bridge than to the boat but gave the ability to walk into the marketplace to do what we wanted to do, walk through DTD all the way to Cirque & grab a boat back to SSR. A nice loop without backtracking that would work equally well in reverse.

Either way if you in the DTD marketplace it would be just as quick to walk back to SSR than it would to walk to the boat dock, wait for & then ride the boat. I love SSR for the ability to walk to DTD. :-D


----------



## dawne98

*We're going for one night with friends and we have a 2 BR booked we are also going to MVMCP...*
* how are the buses getting to MK and back and what should we request for the best in using the bus? *
*Also if we have two cars do each of us get a pass for our cars if we're going to drive to the park?*


----------



## MadHookUp

Question about SSR and Disney Magic Express. I know there are many variables that will effect the time is takes for you to get from your airport to the resort. I also read that hotels are grouped together for DME, and where the hotel is located in the path for that group will also impact that time it takes to get to the resort.

I was curious if anyone knows where Saratoga stands within its group? Is it the first drop off, 2nd, etc? Also if anyone has any personal experience as to what time they arrived at SSR after their plane landed. My flight lands on a Monday at 2pm. I was hoping to take the DME to the resort, check in, and immediately travel to DHS. I am planning my day around a 5pm arrival time at DHS. I am not sure how realistic that is.


----------



## MarkF0wle

MadHookUp said:


> Question about SSR and Disney Magic Express. I know there are many variables that will effect the time is takes for you to get from your airport to the resort. I also read that hotels are grouped together for DME, and where the hotel is located in the path for that group will also impact that time it takes to get to the resort.
> 
> I was curious if anyone knows where Saratoga stands within its group? Is it the first drop off, 2nd, etc? Also if anyone has any personal experience as to what time they arrived at SSR after their plane landed. My flight lands on a Monday at 2pm. I was hoping to take the DME to the resort, check in, and immediately travel to DHS. I am planning my day around a 5pm arrival time at DHS. I am not sure how realistic that is.



In the 2 times I have been to SSR using DME, if I recall correctly we were 2nd drop off. Both times we dropped off at OKW first then SSR before the bus was heading to POR, seems like a strange route but that's as I remember it.


----------



## KalamityJane

We just got back early Friday morning. Oh my goodness, you all, it is amazing at SSR! We totally fell in love with the resort! It was a resort only stay and we lounged around at the pool (kids adored the games and slides) and the easy access to Downtown Disney. It was perfect for the type of relaxing vacation we were going for.


----------



## ajasmom

KalamityJane said:


> We just got back early Friday morning. Oh my goodness, you all, it is amazing at SSR! We totally fell in love with the resort! It was a resort only stay and we lounged around at the pool (kids adored the games and slides) and the easy access to Downtown Disney. It was perfect for the type of relaxing vacation we were going for.



Shhhhhh we try to keep all that you said a secret so we can enjoy our "home" when're we want.     Seriously though glad you had a wonderful experience. We love it at SSR


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

KalamityJane said:


> We just got back early Friday morning. Oh my goodness, you all, it is amazing at SSR! We totally fell in love with the resort! It was a resort only stay and we lounged around at the pool (kids adored the games and slides) and the easy access to Downtown Disney. It was perfect for the type of relaxing vacation we were going for.


 LOL, now you can join the rest of us in shaking our heads whenever we see a thread that starts out with something along the lines of _"I'm so disappointed.  The only thing available for our trip is SSR."_  Poor SSR has a bad rep for some reason.  I'm with ajasmom, though.  All the more room for those of us who love it!


----------



## dsnydaddy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> LOL, now you can join the rest of us in shaking our heads whenever we see a thread that starts out with something along the lines of _"I'm so disappointed.  The only thing available for our trip is SSR."_  Poor SSR has a bad rep for some reason.  I'm with ajasmom, though.  All the more room for those of us who love it!



Headed there for first time at the end of the month. I always thought that it was a very nicely appointed and I am glad that those in the know think so as well.


----------



## Cee

I agree with the PP who posted about the DTD(oops, DS!) view when staying in Congress Park.  Requesting CP does not guarantee a DS view.  I found this out the hard way.  Stayed in CP and had a view of shrubs and walkways but not the water looking at DS.  Make sure to specifically ask for that.  Enjoy!


----------



## moreisgood

Cee said:


> I agree with the PP who posted about the DTD(oops, DS!) view when staying in Congress Park.  Requesting CP does not guarantee a DS view.  I found this out the hard way.  Stayed in CP and had a view of shrubs and walkways but not the water looking at DS.  Make sure to specifically ask for that.  Enjoy!



And requesting a DS view doesn't guarantee it either.  Last month, we did get Congress Park, but we were looking at some grass and the parking lot.   But, when you get that DS view, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Catira

Hi hoping someone can help with a room request for upcoming trip. We always ask for grandstand area but this trip would like to be close to DTD walkway. Reading previous posts seems congress park is what we need to request. Any room numbers I can include for a 1 bedroom with water view and DTD? Thank you


----------



## snowhyte

Super excited to be staying at SSR this weekend!! Haven't been there since October 2013. Waaaaay too long to be away from one of my favorite resorts! I don't care at all about view as long as we are in Congress Park


----------



## ckb_nc

First time as new DVC owners - truly enjoyed SSR vibe. We fell in love with Port Orleans Riverside and SSR has the same vibe - laid back and not so sugar rushed.


----------



## MissKip

Does anyone know which nights they show movies by the pool at SSR? Is it specific days?


----------



## jules13

Hi Guys sorry if this has been asked before I did try to read the thread but it huge!!!! anyway my question is, we are staying in June i'm guessing check out is around 11 but our flight home isn't till 7 so is there anywhere we can freshen up maybe shower before we leave about 5 o'clock


----------



## Carli's Mommy

Hello all!  We just recently became members.  Visited a couple years ago with friends that were members and we stayed in a treehouse.  This will be our first time staying in a 2 bedroom villa vs a treehouse.  Based on what I've read, I think we are going to request the Grandstand.  Do you have any recommendation if we should request a certain view within the Grandstand?  Any suggestions?


----------



## Joben

I have a few questions for the vets. DW and I are staying here for the Princess run. My first suggestion was to stay at the Springs. But after reading through here and hearing everyone talk about the views of DS from Congress Park, I'm wondering if that isn't the place we should go. Looking for some input. here are some of our qualifiers.

We are flying in for the first time so Disney transportation is our only means. Normally we drive so it is never even on our radar.
We want to walk to DS probably more than a couple of times. Boating will also probably happen, just because we love boating around Disney.
We have fallen in love with OKW and love the quiet pools and relaxed style there, and would like to find something like that at SSR, however not having a car we feel we should be within fairly easy walking distance to the Carriage House. (Also I can see myself leaving the room to go to the Carriage House and forgetting something and having to walk back, hence my concern.)
One thing I loved about OKW was walking for a nightcap to the Gurgling suitcase. What is SSR's best bar for the nightcap meet up?
Is there a way to request a view of DS in CP when you check in? If not I might feel safer with the closer proximity to the Carriage House from the Springs. 
I think ideal building for The Springs would be 3101-3436/ ideal building for Congress Park 2101-2436. If I remember correctly you can't request certain buildings, but the CM's always tried to make us happy at OKW during check in and we almost always got the building we planned for.
Are there elevators in all the buildings? I'm assuming the best views of DS is from the upper floors. We always tried for ground floors at OKW because they don't have many elevators, and stairs after the parks are the worst.
One of our biggest concerns is getting to the Carriage House, the morning of the race, in time. I'm thinking Congress park might be a nice little warm up in the morning. It really doesn't look that far, is Google earth making it look shorter than it is really
Wow this really makes me look like I am quite picky, but really I just love to research and plan my vacation. Not only do I have places picked out to eat, I know what I will most likely be ordering from the menu. I appreciate any feedback and look forward to seeing if SSR can compete with OKW for a place in my heart.


----------



## pinklotusflower

we stayed at Congress park in a one bed on the third floor and had a reasonable view of DS our room was at the end of the building which is set at an angle. It was a short walk from DS and similar distance to carriage house, where we ate at the counter service a few times. We enjoyed the quiet pool which is at CP which was very relaxing. As for a night cap DS is really close and we tended to have a stroll there on an evening and enjoy the live music.


----------



## dallastxcpa

jules13 said:


> Hi Guys sorry if this has been asked before I did try to read the thread but it huge!!!! anyway my question is, we are staying in June i'm guessing check out is around 11 but our flight home isn't till 7 so is there anywhere we can freshen up maybe shower before we leave about 5 o'clock


 
There is a facility to the side of the main pool area (kinda of behind the slide) that has restrooms and showers where you can change and freshen up.  I have used it in the past.


----------



## MadHookUp

My family is debating the Tables in Wonderland card. I read that it gets a 20% discount at The Artist's Palette. I was curious if anyone knows if that is just the restaurant, or do I get a discount on their mini grocery store as well?


----------



## jules13

dallastxcpa said:


> There is a facility to the side of the main pool area (kinda of behind the slide) that has restrooms and showers where you can change and freshen up.  I have used it in the past.



thanks for that is it the building under the spa?


----------



## dallastxcpa

jules13 said:


> thanks for that is it the building under the spa?



Yes, just past the slide and hot tub.


----------



## KLEONARD

Congress Park first week of October.


----------



## quandrea

Booked in a family suite at art of animation. Just came upon a two bedroom at SSR for same time. It would cost $1681 more for the week. Worth it or not?  We are dvc and I'm dreading going with out my king bed, kitchen and washer/dryer.


----------



## dallastxcpa

We will be there next week and I was wondering if the new refillable mug design was available at SSR?


----------



## Kay7979

We're trading in via RCI in May, so I've read all the helpful material on this thread and I'm still not sure which section to request. 

It will be just the two of us. We are 55 and 60 and we only plan one park day. Maybe one water park day, too. The rest of the week will be spent relaxing, shopping, and visiting the other resorts and having dinner there or at Disney Springs. So, we won't be on tight schedules to catch busses. 

It would be nice to be near a place to refill mugs or get a snack, but we'll be in a one bedroom so we'll be making breakfasts and a few other meals. We won't be walking frequently to the main restaurant. Being able to walk to Disney Springs would be nice, but we can always catch the bus since sometimes I have leg/hip issues with walking too much. 

Sometimes I think Congress Park would be best, sometimes Paddock, sometimes the Springs. Have ruled out Grandstand and Carousel as having no great advantages in our circumstances. 

Ideas? Recommendations?


----------



## Joben

pinklotusflower said:


> we stayed at Congress park in a one bed on the third floor and had a reasonable view of DS our room was at the end of the building which is set at an angle. It was a short walk from DS and similar distance to carriage house, where we ate at the counter service a few times. We enjoyed the quiet pool which is at CP which was very relaxing. As for a night cap DS is really close and we tended to have a stroll there on an evening and enjoy the live music.



Thanks, I think this settles it for us. we would much rather prefer a short walk to both DS and CH. We will probably be popping over to DS for any food or beverage need, rather than walking to the CH, thank for the advice on that. I'm excited to be staying here and hope we get a room with a view of DS. I'm glad we were unable to rent points at our usual "home", OKW, and had an excuse to stretch ourselves.


----------



## KEVD

Approximately how much time does it take to get to Disney Springs (we're not staying at THV)...
1. By boat
2. Walking


----------



## famgel

KEVD said:


> Approximately how much time does it take to get to Disney Springs (we're not staying at THV)...
> 1. By boat
> 2. Walking


If you are in Congress Park it's an easy walk otherwise u can pick up buss or boat here's 2 links should help
http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...9427/news-76839/2677-ssr-to-dtd-walkway-opens


----------



## KEVD

famgel said:


> If you are in Congress Park it's an easy walk otherwise u can pick up buss or boat


 
Thanks! I read that the boat drops you at the Cirq d Soile area of DTD and to get to the Marketplace you'll need to walk from there or get a connecting boat. If we need to get to T-Rex for an ADR, how much time should we allot ourselves from the boat landing at SSR?
And approx how long is the bus ride from SSR to the Marletplace?


----------



## famgel

KEVD said:


> Thanks! I read that the boat drops you at the Cirq d Soile area of DTD and to get to the Marketplace you'll need to walk from there or get a connecting boat. If we need to get to T-Rex for an ADR, how much time should we allot ourselves from the boat landing at SSR?
> And approx how long is the bus ride from SSR to the Marletplace?


I would stick with the boat ride is about 10 mins walk from one end to another in Downtown 15-20 mins. Bus would be just back up if boats were down.


----------



## LenInMaine

New SSR owner question.... Waiting on closing, and #. Hoping to have everything all said and done by mid Dec. Which I will be immediately try to book a 1br for the third week of April '16.  Has anyone had a hard time booking a 1br at 4 months out?


----------



## dallastxcpa

LenInMaine said:


> New SSR owner question.... Waiting on closing, and #. Hoping to have everything all said and done by mid Dec. Which I will be immediately try to book a 1br for the third week of April '16.  Has anyone had a hard time booking a 1br at 4 months out?


 I think it depends on what part of April you are looking at.  Easter is March 27th and many schools are on spring break in early April.


----------



## LenInMaine

dallastxcpa said:


> I think it depends on what part of April you are looking at.  Easter is March 27th and many schools are on spring break in early April.


We will be going April 17-23. It's spring break for us, but always seems to be later than everyone else.


----------



## mamaboogie

Hiya - I'm going to SSR for the first time in August 2016. I'm loving this thread for all the hints and info. I love the tips on the pros and cons for staying in each area. I'm thinking about requesting Congress Park for the convenience of walking to Disney Springs - I don't really mind being further away from the main part of the resort. This has probably been covered before - how busy are the park buses from Congress Park? I know it differs at different times of the day but I wanted to get a general feel for it. Thank you!


----------



## pinklotusflower

most of the time it was ok, we had a couple of times in the morning where the MK bus was standing room only when we got on at Congress Park.


----------



## mamaboogie

pinklotusflower said:


> most of the time it was ok, we had a couple of times in the morning where the MK bus was standing room only when we got on at Congress Park.


Thank you!


----------



## dogdoctor

My wife and I, and our 2 kids (8 & 5) are heading to Disney for the first time in January since, well, we were kids. We're going with 2 close friends who are real Disney regulars. We booked a 6 night Treehouse Villa stay. I'm attending a conference so we have a rental car booked. I'm nervous and excited to be staying in the treehouses - love the bedrooms, seclusion and uniqueness, but worried about the distances to things on the resort - not that pools will be all that warm in January. The perk is that we'll have the car to get around and get to the parks as well (I'm not a fan of being tied to bus routes and stops). Can you use it to get around the resort if needed too? Any tips for staying in the Treehouses? We did request a villa closer to the pool/boat dock/resort.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

dogdoctor said:


> My wife and I, and our 2 kids (8 & 5) are heading to Disney for the first time in January since, well, we were kids. We're going with 2 close friends who are real Disney regulars. We booked a 6 night Treehouse Villa stay. I'm attending a conference so we have a rental car booked. I'm nervous and excited to be staying in the treehouses - love the bedrooms, seclusion and uniqueness, but worried about the distances to things on the resort - not that pools will be all that warm in January. The perk is that we'll have the car to get around and get to the parks as well (I'm not a fan of being tied to bus routes and stops). Can you use it to get around the resort if needed too? Any tips for staying in the Treehouses? We did request a villa closer to the pool/boat dock/resort.


The tree houses are set apart, but they're still convenient to the rest of the resort.  It's about a 10-15 minute walk to the Grandstand section, and another 5-10 minutes to the Carriage House.  The internal tree house bus or the boat will take you to the Springs.  The bus stop is right next to the Carriage House.  From this stop, you could use other internal buses to get to other sections, if desired.  The Springs bus stop and the Carriage House are somewhat centrally located within the resort.  Once you're there, it's really not a long walk to anywhere else in the resort.  For example, if you were to take the tree house bus to the Springs, you wouldn't necessarily have to wait for a bus to the Paddock to get to the Paddock pool.  The pool is a short walk from the Springs bus stop.  We've done the THV both with and without a car.  Yes, it was more convenient with the car.  IMHO, not a big deal to use Disney transportation, either.


----------



## quandrea

Does anyone,know what Christmas crafts are available at community hall right now?


----------



## mamaboogie

Which area of the resort or building do you prefer stay in?


----------



## kddlm

Do all of the Studios at SSR have queen bed and double sleeper sofa or are there any available that have 2 double beds like OKW?  Hoping for 2 double!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

kddlm said:


> Do all of the Studios at SSR have queen bed and double sleeper sofa or are there any available that have 2 double beds like OKW?  Hoping for 2 double!


OKW is the only resort that has the two-bed studio configuration.  All SSR studios have a queen bed and double-size pullout.


----------



## marsh0013

I've been meaning to stop by this thread to give the perspective of someone who had to "settle" and stay at SSR:

We recently stayed at SSR Oct 25-Nov 1 through an RCI exchange.  We own BWV, but we also have some traders in RCI that we like to use for Disney since we don't have a lot of our own DVC points (only 100).

Originally, I was really disappointed that RCI has only been getting access to SSR, but we "sucked it up" and took it.  I stayed once at SSR before in a studio for 3 nights on a last minute trip, but this time it was me and my fiance in a 1-bedroom.  We had put in a request to be in Congress Park, but we got there late (4:30pm) on a Sunday, and they were unable to meet our request.  They gave us a room in the Paddock in the closest section to Congress Park and told us they could move us on Monday to Congress Park with DTD view.  We didn't want to move since we had 2 more stops on this trip after SSR.  We had also requested high floor, but were given a first floor room.

We were pleasantly surprised with the location of the room.  Our view, while not the Downtown Disney view we requested (and obviously not available in Paddock), was of a nice pond.  We also found first floor to be convenient to not have to use stairs or the elevator.  We were very close to the Congress Park bus stop, literally the end of the building closest to Congress Park, and the walk to Downtown was short too.  We had requested Congress Park not only with the hope of getting our requested DTD view, but also for the short walk.  So it worked out great.  We also walked to the Carriage House a bunch of times, or got off the bus at Grandstand, walked to Carriage House to grab food, then walked back to the room.  Nothing was too far of a walking distance.  

We are used to staying at BWV, and have loved the convenience of walking to the 2 parks from there.  Staying at SSR, we did not go in and out of Epcot like we normally do for F&W, or run over to Studios just to get a drink at Tune In, but the easy access to the buses to other resorts at DTD was extremely convenient for dinners.  When we moved to POR and then POFQ, we missed that ease of transportation immensely.  Even though they have the boat (or bus) to DTD, we prefer the ability to walk.  We went in thinking we would miss the ability to walk to the parks, and yes, we did, but we picked up the ease to walk to DTD so that really helped make up for it.

We have another search in RCI for an upcoming trip in May or June, and we are looking forward to staying at SSR again, as I'm sure that's what will match.  Now just to get that match so I can start planning dining reservations!


----------



## TheSpooph

First time renter of DVC points and I'm trying to understand how to do the building requests. Sounds like only the owner can talk to MS. Although I know the owners through friends, I'm trying to avoid pestering them if possible. That leads me to my question:

Does it matter when I put in my room request? I would rather wait until the 60 day check in to do my request. But if it makes a difference, I would have the owner put the request in now. Thoughts? Advice?

Thanks!!


----------



## Sean91

Booked a one bedroom villa in SSR for 14 nights in May, so excited! Is there enough space in a one bedroom for three adults? Me, my partner and his brother. Obviously myself and the partner in the room.


----------



## marsh0013

Sean91 said:


> Booked a one bedroom villa in SSR for 14 nights in May, so excited! Is there enough space in a one bedroom for three adults? Me, my partner and his brother. Obviously myself and the partner in the room.



We think so.  We've done 4 adults in a 1-bedroom at BWV, and it's about the same size.  But I was the only female, and I'm very low maintenance. 

Just make sure you figure out bathroom time, who showers when, etc, since there is just the 1 bathroom.   The bathroom is split and has a separate sink area by the jacuzzi tub, too, so that's extra space for getting ready.

I think with 3 adults you'll be just fine.  Just make sure the 3rd person knows they're sleeping on a pull out couch.


----------



## Sean91

Tha


marsh0013 said:


> We think so.  We've done 4 adults in a 1-bedroom at BWV, and it's about the same size.  But I was the only female, and I'm very low maintenance.
> 
> Just make sure you figure out bathroom time, who showers when, etc, since there is just the 1 bathroom.   The bathroom is split and has a separate sink area by the jacuzzi tub, too, so that's extra space for getting ready.
> 
> I think with 3 adults you'll be just fine.  Just make sure the 3rd person knows they're sleeping on a pull out couch.



Thanks! We should be fine then  he is aware that he is on the sleeper haha, they have done family holidays in the villas for years so I guess he knows what to expect. Thanks again, cannot wait!! SSR looks gorgeous


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

TheSpooph said:


> First time renter of DVC points and I'm trying to understand how to do the building requests. Sounds like only the owner can talk to MS. Although I know the owners through friends, I'm trying to avoid pestering them if possible. That leads me to my question:
> 
> Does it matter when I put in my room request? I would rather wait until the 60 day check in to do my request. But if it makes a difference, I would have the owner put the request in now. Thoughts? Advice?
> 
> Thanks!!


This will depend on the nature of what you want to request.  The list on the online check-in form is very limited, and you can only select two options.  If you have the member call member services, you can be more specific about what you want.

Here's the list of choices from online check-in:


Carousel Section
Ground Floor
Grandstand Section
Lower Floor
Near Elevator
Near Transportation
Congress Park
Near Walkway to Disney Springs
Fairway View
Upper Floor
Near Carriage House
Near Pool
Near Paddock

You'll notice that several of these aren't very specific.  For example, "Near Carriage House" could apply to both the Springs section and the Grandstand.  "Near Paddock" could apply to buildings in the Paddock, Congress Park, or Carousel.

The preferences I gave Member Services for our recent stay were:
1. Paddock Section
2. Near the pool
3. Upper floor
4. Not an accessible room

We were lucky enough to get the perfect room for these choices, and it was even ready when we arrived.  (That doesn't happen every time, but it sure is nice when it comes together.)


----------



## TheSpooph

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> This will depend on the nature of what you want to request.  The list on the online check-in form is very limited, and you can only select two options.  If you have the member call member services, you can be more specific about what you want.
> 
> Here's the list of choices from online check-in:
> 
> 
> Carousel Section
> Ground Floor
> Grandstand Section
> Lower Floor
> Near Elevator
> Near Transportation
> Congress Park
> Near Walkway to Disney Springs
> Fairway View
> Upper Floor
> Near Carriage House
> Near Pool
> Near Paddock
> 
> You'll notice that several of these aren't very specific.  For example, "Near Carriage House" could apply to both the Springs section and the Grandstand.  "Near Paddock" could apply to buildings in the Paddock, Congress Park, or Carousel.
> 
> The preferences I gave Member Services for our recent stay were:
> 1. Paddock Section
> 2. Near the pool
> 3. Upper floor
> 4. Not an accessible room
> 
> We were lucky enough to get the perfect room for these choices, and it was even ready when we arrived.  (That doesn't happen every time, but it sure is nice when it comes together.)



Thank you! That really helps when deciding what to do!! I'll figure out my request and send it along.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> This will depend on the nature of what you want to request.  The list on the online check-in form is very limited, and you can only select two options.  If you have the member call member services, you can be more specific about what you want.
> 
> Here's the list of choices from online check-in:
> 
> 
> Carousel Section
> Ground Floor
> Grandstand Section
> Lower Floor
> Near Elevator
> Near Transportation
> Congress Park
> Near Walkway to Disney Springs
> Fairway View
> Upper Floor
> Near Carriage House
> Near Pool
> Near Paddock
> 
> You'll notice that several of these aren't very specific.  For example, "Near Carriage House" could apply to both the Springs section and the Grandstand.  "Near Paddock" could apply to buildings in the Paddock, Congress Park, or Carousel.
> 
> The preferences I gave Member Services for our recent stay were:
> 1. Paddock Section
> 2. Near the pool
> 3. Upper floor
> 4. Not an accessible room
> 
> We were lucky enough to get the perfect room for these choices, and it was even ready when we arrived.  (That doesn't happen every time, but it sure is nice when it comes together.)



Quick question..
We are staying at SSR for the 1st time at the end of jan.. 
Is it to late an call to add these requests? 
and are these reasonable request? 

1. Close to carriage house
2. Grandstand section preferred 
3. Upper floor 
4. Not an accessible room 

(The grand stand section we really want the one of the two bulding closest to the carriage house. 
Should i say that on the request?)


----------



## hayesdvc

I am looking for opinions. 

I am in the process of closing resale at SSR.  Based on the number of points needed for a room type, I am trying to determine why it would not be best for me to get either two Studios rather than just one 2 Bed Room unit ?  My party would include 5 adults, a 4 year old, and an infant.


----------



## sticker231

hayesdvc said:


> I am looking for opinions.
> 
> I am in the process of closing resale at SSR.  Based on the number of points needed for a room type, I am trying to determine why it would not be best for me to get two Studios rather than one 2 BR ?  My party would include 5 adults, a 4 year old, and an infant.


You would be really crammed in a one bedroom with that many people and I don't think five adults, a child, and an infant would be allowed.


----------



## hayesdvc

sticker231 said:


> You would be really crammed in a one bedroom with that many people and I don't think five adults, a child, and an infant would be allowed.



I was trying to compare either getting one, two bedroom unit or two, Studios.

Thanks


----------



## sticker231

hayesdvc said:


> I was trying to compare either getting one, two bedroom unit or two, Studios.
> 
> Thanks


We just stayed in a one bedroom. Two adults and three kids(14,13,12). One was on the sofa(closed) and the other two had air mattresses on the floor.  It was manageable and there was room to maneuver. 
This was our first stay, we closed the end of October and were able to sneak in a quick Christmas trip. Can't help with other size rooms. Only one bedrooms were available and we did a split stay of BWV and SSR.


----------



## RachelTori

hayesdvc said:


> I am looking for opinions.
> 
> I am in the process of closing resale at SSR.  Based on the number of points needed for a room type, I am trying to determine why it would not be best for me to get either two Studios rather than just one 2 Bed Room unit ?  My party would include 5 adults, a 4 year old, and an infant.



The 2 bedroom will give you more room.  You'll have the living room and a full kitchen - the studios are only bedrooms with small kitchenettes.


----------



## hayesdvc

RachelTori said:


> The 2 bedroom will give you more room.  You'll have the living room and a full kitchen - the studios are only bedrooms with small kitchenettes.




In your opinion, is it worth about 50% more in points than getting two Studios ?


----------



## RachelTori

hayesdvc said:


> In your opinion, is it worth about 50% more in points than getting two Studios ?



In my opinion, yes!  You'll also have a washer/dryer in a 1- or 2-bedroom unit!    If you can spare the points, I think your family will be happier in the 2-bedroom rather than 2 studios!  But again, that's just my opinion!


----------



## hayesdvc

I know getting the two lockoff rooms (studio and 1BR) are a few more points per day than a 2BR, however, when you need to sleep up to 8, which is better IYO and why?


----------



## Miffy

I just booked SSR last night for a stay 10 days from now. I switched from AKL because they sent me an email saying there'd be refurb going on during our stay, and I really didn't want to get there and find out that the noise was bothering me. It seemed easier just to rebook somewhere else, and SSR looks great . . . but . . . I've never stayed at SSR before, so I have a couple of questions, since I'd like to know what to request at check-in. TIA for your help!

1) We're staying in a studio (just me and DH) and we'd ideally like a room that's quiet, and it'd be great if there was a pretty view. Is there any special section or floor or area we should request? I realize that it'd just be a request, but I'd like to request it!

2) We don't mind walking a bit--in fact, the grounds look really beautiful and walking would be fine--so it's okay if a quiet section would also be farther away from the restaurants, for example. But I don't want to be far away from laundry facilities, since for sure we'll do the laundry at least once and maybe twice while we're there.

3) And a non-check-in-related question: Is it relatively easy to get the boat to Port Orleans? Just curious, since I thought it might be nice to visit while we're at SSR.

BTW, we're booked through WDW, the same way we'd book a regular resort hotel room through them.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jhondy210

Miffy said:


> I just booked SSR last night for a stay 10 days from now. I switched from AKL because they sent me an email saying there'd be refurb going on during our stay, and I really didn't want to get there and find out that the noise was bothering me. It seemed easier just to rebook somewhere else, and SSR looks great . . . but . . . I've never stayed at SSR before, so I have a couple of questions, since I'd like to know what to request at check-in. TIA for your help!
> 
> 1) We're staying in a studio (just me and DH) and we'd ideally like a room that's quiet, and it'd be great if there was a pretty view. Is there any special section or floor or area we should request? I realize that it'd just be a request, but I'd like to request it!
> 
> 2) We don't mind walking a bit--in fact, the grounds look really beautiful and walking would be fine--so it's okay if a quiet section would also be farther away from the restaurants, for example. But I don't want to be far away from laundry facilities, since for sure we'll do the laundry at least once and maybe twice while we're there.
> 
> 3) And a non-check-in-related question: Is it relatively easy to get the boat to Port Orleans? Just curious, since I thought it might be nice to visit while we're at SSR.
> 
> BTW, we're booked through WDW, the same way we'd book a regular resort hotel room through them.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I don't really have much for answers for you but I just wanted to say my husband and I will also be at SSR in 10 days! I'm super excited. I requested to be in Congress Park because it is closest to the walk to Downtown Disney. I would think it would be easy to catch the boat from Downtown Disney to Port Orleans as the walk isn't bad to get there.

I've heard Grandstand is a nice place to stay and it is the first bus pick-up. I think the quietest place to stay is Carousel but that is the area farthest from everything.  Springs would be closest to laundry, I believe, but it likely would be the loudest as that is the main area. I've been to Saratoga a few times several years ago and I never found the resort to be loud.


----------



## RachelTori

Miffy said:


> I just booked SSR last night for a stay 10 days from now. I switched from AKL because they sent me an email saying there'd be refurb going on during our stay, and I really didn't want to get there and find out that the noise was bothering me. It seemed easier just to rebook somewhere else, and SSR looks great . . . but . . . I've never stayed at SSR before, so I have a couple of questions, since I'd like to know what to request at check-in. TIA for your help!
> 
> 1) We're staying in a studio (just me and DH) and we'd ideally like a room that's quiet, and it'd be great if there was a pretty view. Is there any special section or floor or area we should request? I realize that it'd just be a request, but I'd like to request it!
> 
> 2) We don't mind walking a bit--in fact, the grounds look really beautiful and walking would be fine--so it's okay if a quiet section would also be farther away from the restaurants, for example. But I don't want to be far away from laundry facilities, since for sure we'll do the laundry at least once and maybe twice while we're there.
> 
> 3) And a non-check-in-related question: Is it relatively easy to get the boat to Port Orleans? Just curious, since I thought it might be nice to visit while we're at SSR.
> 
> BTW, we're booked through WDW, the same way we'd book a regular resort hotel room through them.
> 
> Thanks so much!



SSR is our home resort!  The best studio we have ever had - so quiet we sometimes wondered if anyone else was staying at the resort! - was Grandstand room #9501.  It was a first floor, corner room by the golf course and treehouse villas.  Any rooms around that area should be peaceful!  (Request the 9500 building?  Room numbers run from 9501-9836.)

Guest Laundry is by the Grandstand pool -- pretty convenient for you!

To get to Port Orleans, you would take the boat from SSR to Disney Springs; change boats for the one that goes to French Quarter and Riverside. That ride is beautiful!  Enjoy!

Good luck!


----------



## Miffy

Jhondy210: Thank you! I still can't decide what, if anything, to request. I just want to have quiet and a nice view--preferably a water view, I guess, although the grounds are beautiful.

RachelTori Thank you! I'm going crazy trying to decide what to request and started having that WDW information overload that's so easy to fall into.

I've read too much and found a couple of reviews from guests who ended up with a room right across from beeping backing-up trucks or views of parking lots, I guess. Which I definitely don't want.

I'm leaning toward Congress Park, because I believe there are good water views there. I read somewhere that 2501-2836 (I think that's right) has excellent water views. And I like the proximity to DS because then we could catch a resort bus to AKL, which has better food choices for vegan me. That's one thing about SSR I'm a little concerned about. Other than the vegan bakery at DS there are very few vegan food choices at the SSR and DS restaurants, and we're not going to have a car.

Thanks again, and any further guidance would be quite welcome!


----------



## jules13

Quick question about room requests, we are staying in june (not DVC Members) and really want to stay in the springs, we're planning  to do on-line check in but also want to ring just before hand (really really want the springs) is the correct number for non members 1-407-827-1100 and how long before our stay would you recommend we ring


----------



## Jhondy210

I'm going to be at SSR tomorrow!!! I can't wait. I'm so excited to show this resort to my husband!


----------



## pinklotusflower

have a lovely time, we really enjoyed out time there last year.


----------



## SuperRob

I own at SSR, but I've never stayed there. That might change, because my family is considering doing huge trip with our extended family, likely around the 50th Anniversary.

Ignoring how many points I have (we're in the process of adding-on), how difficult would you think it would be to get six studios all in close proximity, all for the same week? I know the resort is large, but I don't know if that's even a feasible thing to hope for, much less expect.


----------



## MarkF0wle

SuperRob said:


> I own at SSR, but I've never stayed there. That might change, because my family is considering doing huge trip with our extended family, likely around the 50th Anniversary.
> 
> Ignoring how many points I have (we're in the process of adding-on), how difficult would you think it would be to get six studios all in close proximity, all for the same week? I know the resort is large, but I don't know if that's even a feasible thing to hope for, much less expect.



 I can't speak for SSR directly. But maybe 4 years ago we stayed at CSR spread over 3 rooms, admittedly we booked them together & the cast member at booking linked the 3 separate reservations. We did nothing special other than to request them adjoining on our booking, we did OLCI as usual - we arrived to be given 3 consecutive rooms.

So, my assumptions is that it will be something they at least consider. You might forgo your chances of a prime spot but I am sure they will work with you if they can.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

SuperRob said:


> I own at SSR, but I've never stayed there. That might change, because my family is considering doing huge trip with our extended family, likely around the 50th Anniversary.
> 
> Ignoring how many points I have (we're in the process of adding-on), how difficult would you think it would be to get six studios all in close proximity, all for the same week? I know the resort is large, but I don't know if that's even a feasible thing to hope for, much less expect.


Each building has 24 studios in it, so there's at least some possibility that they could get you all in the same building.  Even so, you probably won't be on the same floor.  The 1st floor has 7 studios, the 2nd has 6.  Other floors have less.  There probably aren't good chances that every studio on a floor would be open on the same day.


----------



## SuperRob

Thanks, everyone! Trying to do what I can to make a trip with 16 people a little less expensive for my generous Dad.


----------



## dizzyinwdw

Hi all-
I've seen conflicting reports of SSR 1 BR occupancy---do these sleep 4 or 5?  We are currently 2 adults and 2 children but my mother may join us for part of the trip. We are planning to book through WDW (cash ressie) since we are not DVC (yet ).  TIA!


----------



## ajasmom

dizzyinwdw said:


> Hi all-
> I've seen conflicting reports of SSR 1 BR occupancy---do these sleep 4 or 5?  We are currently 2 adults and 2 children but my mother may join us for part of the trip. We are planning to book through WDW (cash ressie) since we are not DVC (yet ).  TIA!


It is my understanding that the occupancy is 4 if paying cash thru Disney.  If it is a DVC reservation they will allow 5 but you must provide towels sheets blankets pillow and of course the bed (air mattress) for the 5th person. It does make the room very very tight when the mattress is out in the middle of the floor


----------



## KilroyWasHere

Would somebody be able to recommend some room #'s with good water/fountain/Disney Springs views?


----------



## Toniann966

dizzyinwdw said:


> Hi all-
> I've seen conflicting reports of SSR 1 BR occupancy---do these sleep 4 or 5?  We are currently 2 adults and 2 children but my mother may join us for part of the trip. We are planning to book through WDW (cash ressie) since we are not DVC (yet ).  TIA!


This actually came up in my visit last April. My sister in law was given the room from a dvc member who paid cash for the room. I had my room on points. She was only given 4 bands and we were given 5. When she asked why, the reason was cash reservations only allow 4 per room.


----------



## hayesdvc

I cannot locate the thread again on the various SSR transportation types, suggestions, times, etc.  Can someone please post it for me?  Thanks


----------



## Miffy

We're at SSR--our first stay--and it won't be our last. Love it here! We have a beautiful water-view room, the grounds are gorgeous, and the bus transportation has been aces. We usually stay at WL, but didn't want to deal with the construction.

Thanks to everyone on this thread! So helpful.

To a PP who asked about water views: We requested this at check-in, and they were able to accommodate us. There are many, many water-view rooms on the property.


----------



## KilroyWasHere

Miffy said:


> We're at SSR--our first stay--and it won't be our last. Love it here! We have a beautiful water-view room, the grounds are gorgeous, and the bus transportation has been aces. We usually stay at WL, but didn't want to deal with the construction.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this thread! So helpful.
> 
> To a PP who asked about water views: We requested this at check-in, and they were able to accommodate us. There are many, many water-view rooms on the property.



Would you be able to let me know what section/room range you are in?  I currently have a request in for a Disney Springs water view but my wife thinks I should change it to request The Springs section.  We love Downtown Disney and I thought the location I requested would be best since we could take a 10 minute walk to get to our favorite places.  The downside is the walk to the main pool & Artist's Palette will also be 10 minutes.


----------



## Miffy

KilroyWasHere said:


> Would you be able to let me know what section/room range you are in?  I currently have a request in for a Disney Springs water view but my wife thinks I should change it to request The Springs section.  We love Downtown Disney and I thought the location I requested would be best since we could take a 10 minute walk to get to our favorite places.  The downside is the walk to the main pool & Artist's Palette will also be 10 minutes.



We're in the Paddock section. Our water view is of one of the lakes here, not the river. Congress Park is the closest to Disney Springs, BTW. We've walked to DS several times, and it's about 20 minutes from here. Takes about 10 minutes to get to the Artist's Palette. The distances haven't bothered us at all, and in fact the walking here is quite pleasant. But that's us. You might not want to walk. If you don't, you can just take a bus. Very easy.

The Paddock has its own large pool, btw, as well as a splash pool, QS restaurant (limited selection), and laundry. HTH!


----------



## twirly123

We are staying for the first time in SSR for 15 nights at the beginning of April.  We land late from the UK so will probably get a taxi from the airport.  Once checked in at Carriage House, do you have to walk with all your luggage to your studio or are there carts to transport you / your luggage?  Many thanks


----------



## Miffy

twirly123 said:


> We are staying for the first time in SSR for 15 nights at the beginning of April.  We land late from the UK so will probably get a taxi from the airport.  Once checked in at Carriage House, do you have to walk with all your luggage to your studio or are there carts to transport you / your luggage?  Many thanks



They transport you and your luggage to your room when you check in (and I assume, when you check out, although we haven't checked out yet!).


----------



## MarkF0wle

twirly123 said:


> We are staying for the first time in SSR for 15 nights at the beginning of April.  We land late from the UK so will probably get a taxi from the airport.  Once checked in at Carriage House, do you have to walk with all your luggage to your studio or are there carts to transport you / your luggage?  Many thanks



If you are going to be getting a taxi & taking your luggage yourself, provided that bell services are there they will put you & your luggage in a golf cart or van & take you to your room - you usually tip $1 a bag, I think. But you do need to approach bell services & request that, usually at check they will point you in their direction, it isn't automatic & you can walk your cases yourself if you wish to do so.

I have no idea what time bell services operate, it may be 24/7 I am not sure. But if they are not there when you arrive I would assume you would have to carry your luggage yourself.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

twirly123 said:


> We are staying for the first time in SSR for 15 nights at the beginning of April.  We land late from the UK so will probably get a taxi from the airport.  Once checked in at Carriage House, do you have to walk with all your luggage to your studio or are there carts to transport you / your luggage?  Many thanks


When you arrive in the taxi, bell services will unload your luggage for you and hold it while you check in.  When you're ready, they'll take you to your room in a golf cart or van.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

hayesdvc said:


> I cannot locate the thread again on the various SSR transportation types, suggestions, times, etc.  Can someone please post it for me?  Thanks


It's post #2 of this thread.  Click the link at the bottom of the page to go to page 1.


----------



## hayesdvc

For veterans staying at Congress Park, who walks to Disney Springs and takes advantage of the buses there for transportation more than the SSR buses ?


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc said:


> For veterans staying at Congress Park, who walks to Disney Springs and takes advantage of the buses there for transportation more than the SSR buses ?


Any thoughts?


----------



## Mousewerks

Yes, you can do that.   Disney Springs is essentially a park (at least for the Disney Transportation system) so you can catch a bus there to any other resort


----------



## jnthree

This is such a helpful thread!  We will be staying at SSR this April for the first time, meeting up with my sister and her family.  My sister is an RCI owner and I was able to rent points so we could be in the same resort.

We are trying to pick our room request and I've read page 1 of this thread, as well as other SSR reviews, and I still have a question: is there still an issue with the Springs section being able to get on the buses to the parks, since they're the last stop?  The reviews and threads I saw complaining of this seemed a bit old so I was hoping maybe Disney transport has worked out the kinks?

We've thought about our priorities and would like to be near a feature pool and a QS restaurant, so Springs or Paddock fit the bill-- but my sister is worried about getting assigned a far Paddock room while I am worried about the buses being too full in the mornings!


----------



## KilroyWasHere

jnthree said:


> This is such a helpful thread!  We will be staying at SSR this April for the first time, meeting up with my sister and her family.  My sister is an RCI owner and I was able to rent points so we could be in the same resort.
> 
> We are trying to pick our room request and I've read page 1 of this thread, as well as other SSR reviews, and I still have a question: is there still an issue with the Springs section being able to get on the buses to the parks, since they're the last stop?  The reviews and threads I saw complaining of this seemed a bit old so I was hoping maybe Disney transport has worked out the kinks?
> 
> We've thought about our priorities and would like to be near a feature pool and a QS restaurant, so Springs or Paddock fit the bill-- but my sister is worried about getting assigned a far Paddock room while I am worried about the buses being too full in the mornings!




You can always take the 5 minute walk to the Paddock bus stop (or Congress Park depending on where in The Springs you are located) if you are concerned about being the last stop.


----------



## theyoungs07

If your April trip is far from Easter, I would think you'll be fine.  I was in the Springs in early/mid December and they buses were not very full on the way to the parks...but timing will obviously affect this.  The buses home were packed and Springs is the last stop which means we had a few rides that were almost an hour long!  If I were you (and now that I know better) I'd stay in Springs and walk to the Paddock bus stop as well as exit at the Paddock bus stop.


----------



## jnthree

Oh, thanks!  I didn't think about just walking to another stop, that's a great idea.

We are going mid-April during our school's vacation week-- the crowd calendars say levels are 5-6 during our week.

I don't suppose there's a Disney bus tracking app... we have these for the buses in our city and it's great, since they're almost never on schedule.


----------



## Nicoal13

Just wanted to stop and say we just had a great stay at SSR last week. We were in the Paddock, right next to the pool and bus stop. We only waited 15 minutes for a bus once the entire week. Otherwise it was 5-10 minutes. Great location, easy to walk to the pool and bus stop. Room was very clean. Usual scuff marks on some of the doors and walls, but that is normal.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

hayesdvc said:


> For veterans staying at Congress Park, who walks to Disney Springs and takes advantage of the buses there for transportation more than the SSR buses ?


The Disney Springs buses don't go to the same destinations.  The buses at SSR are going to theme parks, water parks, and Disney Springs.  The buses at Disney Springs are heading to other resorts.  (There are no buses to the parks from Disney Springs because they don't want people to use the free parking lots to go other places.)  You can certainly walk to Disney Springs if you have a dining reservation at another resort you're heading to.  If you're heading to a park, though, you'll want to use the SSR buses.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

jnthree said:


> Oh, thanks!  I didn't think about just walking to another stop, that's a great idea.
> 
> We are going mid-April during our school's vacation week-- the crowd calendars say levels are 5-6 during our week.
> 
> I don't suppose there's a Disney bus tracking app... we have these for the buses in our city and it's great, since they're almost never on schedule.





jnthree said:


> Oh, thanks!  I didn't think about just walking to another stop, that's a great idea.
> 
> We are going mid-April during our school's vacation week-- the crowd calendars say levels are 5-6 during our week.
> 
> I don't suppose there's a Disney bus tracking app... we have these for the buses in our city and it's great, since they're almost never on schedule.


This can still be an issue for the Springs stop.  Usually only during peak times of the day, though, around park opening times.  It's frankly one of the reasons I avoid the Springs section.  You're correct that walking to another stop would solve the issue if you saw the Springs bus stop is just busting with people.  The Paddock stop isn't a long walk, as it's just on the other side of the bridge.

Disney has hinted about buses being added to the MyDisneyExperience app, but no time frame has been given.  SSR bus stops do not have the wait time monitors that Animal Kingdom Lodge, Grand Floridian, and Contemporary have.  (At least they don't have them, yet.)


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Have you taken a close look at the 2017 points chart for SSR, yet?  Beginning in 2017, the resort will have booking categories that include two views, "Standard" and "Preferred."  For nights beginning 1/1/2017, it will cost more points if you want to stay in the Springs or Congress Park sections.

Even though bookings are now open for some January dates, the online booking tool has not yet been updated.  The following message appears on the booking tool:



> "Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa will introduce a Preferred category for 2017, which will include all vacation homes in Congress Park and The Springs. If you're making reservations with a check-in date in 2016 and check-out date of January 2, 2017 or later, and you would like to reserve Congress Park or The Springs, please contact Member Services directly to book your reservation. You may continue to book online if you have no location preference or if you do not wish to stay in Congress Park or The Springs."




I've just added the following to the FAQ page...


*12. Are there Booking Categories at SSR?*

Some DVC resorts have booking categories such as "standard view," "preferred garden/water view," or "theme park view."  Through 2016, there are no booking categories for SSR.  Any location preferences are treated strictly as requests, and are not guaranteed.  However, beginning in 2017, this will change and the resort will be split into "Standard" and "Preferred" booking categories.  Villas in the preferred category require a higher number of points than those in the standard category.
​*Preferred*

All Villas in Congress Park
All Villas in the Springs
*Standard*

All Villas in the Grandstand
All Villas in the Paddock
All Villas in Carousel
All Tree House Villas


----------



## Choppygirl

I wonder if there will be a price difference for cash bookings. On the uk site 2017 prices are out but not for deluxe villas yet.

On another note, we stayed at SSR in August 2014 and loved it. We were thinking of splashing out and staying at Yacht Club in 2017 but not sure it is worth the extra expense. The whole trip from the uk for SSR would cost approx $10,000 whereas YC would be about $13,000 which is a big difference. Anyhow, my question is about the Turf Club - are you allowed to sit outside on the terrace with just drinks or do you need to have a full meal from the restaurant?


----------



## hayesdvc

Are there any Studios beside each other at SSR?  If available, I assume there would be no connecting door and there would be no guarantee in getting them together.


----------



## msjprincess

hayesdvc said:


> Are there any Studios beside each other at SSR?  If available, I assume there would be no connecting door and there would be no guarantee in getting them together.


No, there is a building layout on page 1.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

hayesdvc said:


> Are there any Studios beside each other at SSR?  If available, I assume there would be no connecting door and there would be no guarantee in getting them together.


There are no side-by-side studios at SSR, sorry.  The only DVC resort that features connecting studios is the Polynesian.  The best you could hope for at SSR would be to be on the same floor.


----------



## hayesdvc

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There are no side-by-side studios at SSR, sorry.  The only DVC resort that features connecting studios is the Polynesian.  The best you could hope for at SSR would be to be on the same floor.



Thanks for the answer and ALL the SSR info here.  I can see the light at the end of the resale tunnel.  I hope to have points in my account by the end of the month to make my initial reservation at SSR.


----------



## jnthree

I forgot to add one more transit question... we will have a car with us.  It looks like from what I've read that taking the bus to MK is the way to go.  But is there a reason to prefer car over Disney Transport for getting any of the other parks from SSR?


----------



## cbtengwife

Checking into SSR in 2 1/2 weeks.  When I did online check in, I requested Congress Park, Upper Floor.  We are in a studio and would like to have Disney Springs view.  Should I make this request before we check in?  If so, who do I call? The resort or DVC?  Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

cbtengwife said:


> Checking into SSR in 2 1/2 weeks.  When I did online check in, I requested Congress Park, Upper Floor.  We are in a studio and would like to have Disney Springs view.  Should I make this request before we check in?  If so, who do I call? The resort or DVC?  Thanks in advance for any tips.


Call DVC Member Services and ask them to add requests to your reservation.  Not sure if they'll be able to make the change after you've already done online check-in, but it's worth asking.  The only other option would be to do it with the front desk when you arrive.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

jnthree said:


> I forgot to add one more transit question... we will have a car with us.  It looks like from what I've read that taking the bus to MK is the way to go.  But is there a reason to prefer car over Disney Transport for getting any of the other parks from SSR?


It's really a matter of personal preference.  We've done many vacations using just Disney Transportation, any never had any major problems.  For the past 3-4 years, though, we have been paying for a rental car.  We tend to do a lot of dining reservations at other resorts, and it's easier to do that with a car.  It's also nice to be able to run out for groceries or other things if needed.

For parks, it's a mixed bag for us as to whether we drive or bus.  If I know I'll be having drinks, like at a F&W Festival wine pairing meal, I'll take the bus.  If we're going to park hop from one park to another, we'll usually take the bus.  Otherwise, I just prefer to drive to Epcot, Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.  For Magic Kingdom, though, we'll usually take the bus just to avoid the TTC.


----------



## hayesdvc

I am closing on my initial SSR contract soon.  I purchased this as my home resort based on all the videos, pictures, and information provided by this thread.  I will be in traveling to Orlando this weekend (non Disney related )  I will have time to go "visit" my home.  Will I have any issues getting past the guard house just look around?


----------



## LenInMaine

We're new members and SSR is our home resort. It took forever to buy via Resale, but was worth the savings. We'll Be booking our April stay tonight. I was shocked not only to see so much available at SSR, but almost every other resort. I guess we just have good dates? Anyway, being our first time as DVC, and first time at SSR, any suggestions of must do's as members, and specifically must do's at SSR? We're a family of 6, with 4 children, ranging 2-8. I'd love your suggestions!


----------



## jnthree

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> It's really a matter of personal preference.  We've done many vacations using just Disney Transportation, any never had any major problems.  For the past 3-4 years, though, we have been paying for a rental car.  We tend to do a lot of dining reservations at other resorts, and it's easier to do that with a car.  It's also nice to be able to run out for groceries or other things if needed.
> 
> For parks, it's a mixed bag for us as to whether we drive or bus.  If I know I'll be having drinks, like at a F&W Festival wine pairing meal, I'll take the bus.  If we're going to park hop from one park to another, we'll usually take the bus.  Otherwise, I just prefer to drive to Epcot, Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.  For Magic Kingdom, though, we'll usually take the bus just to avoid the TTC.



Thanks, this is so helpful!  We are combining our trip with a visit to relatives in FL, and so need a car for that portion of the trip.  We'll probably keep the car the whole time since there doesn't appear to be any cost savings for renting the car a shorter vs longer period of time.

On our last trip to WDW we stayed at POR.  I remember the bus to MK was pretty good, but getting AK (& coming home) seemed to take FOREVER. (We didn't do Epcot or DHS- short trip, and DD was very into princesses and animals at that age.)


----------



## ArielSRL

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> As with all DVC resorts, it you're a regular coffee drinker, you'll want to bring some of your own.  The small amount of coffee that's in the room at check-in won't last very long.


What type would we need to bring? Is it the 4 cup pre-filled filters? 

Also, just verifying, the refillable mug stations are only available if the grill/court/bar is currently open?


----------



## DVC4US

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Have you taken a close look at the 2017 points chart for SSR, yet?  Beginning in 2017, the resort will have booking categories that include two views, "Standard" and "Preferred."  For nights beginning 1/1/2017, it will cost more points if you want to stay in the Springs or Congress Park sections.
> 
> Even though bookings are now open for some January dates, the online booking tool has not yet been updated.  The following message appears on the booking



I wish they would do this more like BWV and OKW where it is just a booking category and doesn't cost more points. We always request Congress Park when we stay at SSR but might have to re-think that if points increase.


----------



## ArielSRL

Staying at SSR 6/4-6/11! We just got booked here on Thursday (hence the incorrect signature and ticker) because it's the only time we've seen availability for our dates since August (and availability is already gone as of this AM)! Not sure why it's been so difficult, but we are paying cash and we booked at the spring discount rate. We are booked in a 1 bedroom; my mom, my dad, my two boys (2 and 4.5yrs), and myself (hubby has to work). We stayed here in 2012 in a studio, in the Congress Park section (didn't make any requests as we were unfamiliar and it was a last minute trip). This time, I'd prefer bldg 6 or 7 of the Springs section, but would probably be ok with the Paddock or even Grandstand section. We'll have our own car (and my dad has a handicap placard so we do get to park close to the parks) so we plan to drive most places except maybe rope drop MK visits. We have midday breaks planned most days, as well. We won't be at the resort too much, but it will be nice to be staying at such a beautiful one. My mom loves this resort. She really likes the close parking, too!

Anyway, thanks for all the info. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions before we make the trip! 112 days to go!


----------



## hayesdvc

I know somewhere in the SSR Lovers threads there is a link(s) to show me opinions of the pluses and minuses for each section. I can't find it. Help? Thanks


----------



## LorrieAnn5

hayesdvc said:


> I know somewhere in the SSR Lovers threads there is a link(s) to show me opinions of the pluses and minuses for each section. I can't find it. Help? Thanks


Page 1, Post #2, in the section marked "4."


----------



## Atchley

Nicoal13 said:


> Just wanted to stop and say we just had a great stay at SSR last week. We were in the Paddock, right next to the pool and bus stop. We only waited 15 minutes for a bus once the entire week. Otherwise it was 5-10 minutes. Great location, easy to walk to the pool and bus stop. Room was very clean. Usual scuff marks on some of the doors and walls, but that is normal.


How far of a walk would it be to get to Disney Springs from where you stayed? And if you don't mind, could you tell me what building you were in? Thanks!


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite

We are here now and bus service is horrible. Routinely waiting at least 30 minutes for a bus to get to parks. Magic Kingdom and Epcot are the worst.  If you are in the Springs forget about getting on. Luckily we get on at Carousel stop. Took us almost 1.5 hours to get to MK yestarday.  We have currently been standing here for a HS bus since 8 and it's 830.


----------



## theyoungs07

ArielSRL said:


> What type would we need to bring? Is it the 4 cup pre-filled filters?
> 
> Also, just verifying, the refillable mug stations are only available if the grill/court/bar is currently open?


The studio we stayed at had pre-filled filter pouches in the room.   It was a standard 10-cup coffee maker, not a 4-cup


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ArielSRL said:


> Also, just verifying, the refillable mug stations are only available if the grill/court/bar is currently open?


Correct.

There are four places to fill mugs at the resort.  The Artist's Palette in the Carriage House has the latest hours.  This station has both sodas, teas, and hot drinks.

The Paddock Grill is the second location.  It also has both cold and hot drinks.  The Paddock Grill is open early for breakfast, and stays open until the pool closes.

The two locations with the most limited hours are the bars.  Sodas only at each of these locations.  One is at the Grandstand Pool, and one at the High Rock Spring pool.


----------



## ArielSRL

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Correct.
> 
> There are four places to fill mugs at the resort.  The Artist's Palette in the Carriage House has the latest hours.  This station has both sodas, teas, and hot drinks.
> 
> The Paddock Grill is the second location.  It also has both cold and hot drinks.  The Paddock Grill is open early for breakfast, and stays open until the pool closes.
> 
> The two locations with the most limited hours are the bars.  Sodas only at each of these locations.  One is at the Grandstand Pool, and one at the High Rock Spring pool.


Thank you so much. Where can I find out the hours for each? Is it seasonal? Will we need to wait til we arrive to find out that info?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ArielSRL said:


> Thank you so much. Where can I find out the hours for each? Is it seasonal? Will we need to wait til we arrive to find out that info?


The Disney World web site now shows hours for each location.  From a quick glance, it looks like the hours are consistent from now until the last month of published hours (August).

Artist's Palette:  7:00 am - 11:00 pm
Paddock Grill: 7:30 am - 8:00 pm
On the Rocks (bar at the High Rock Spring (main) pool): 11:00 am - 9:00 pm
Backstretch Pool Bar (at the Grandstand pool): 12:00 pm - 6:00 pm


----------



## ArielSRL

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The Disney World web site now shows hours for each location.  From a quick glance, it looks like the hours are consistent from now until the last month of published hours (August).
> 
> Artist's Palette:  7:00 am - 11:00 pm
> Paddock Grill: 7:30 am - 8:00 pm
> On the Rocks (bar at the High Rock Spring (main) pool): 11:00 am - 9:00 pm
> Backstretch Pool Bar (at the Grandstand pool): 12:00 pm - 6:00 pm


Thanks again!! We are almost to double digits. Got our tax refund money today, so buying tickets! Yah! 107 days!!


----------



## bbn1122

Just booked our first stay at SSR.  A 2 bedroom villa.  We are not sure if we will being going to the parks.  We are looking forward to being close to DS/DTD.  We will be heading to VB after our stay.

Are the buses to the parks really as bad as I just read on a recent thread? We are planning on rent a car only to get to VB.

The resort looks beautiful. Can not wait till August.


----------



## MarkF0wle

bbn1122 said:


> Just booked our first stay at SSR.  A 2 bedroom villa.  We are not sure if we will being going to the parks.  We are looking forward to being close to DS/DTD.  We will be heading to VB after our stay.
> 
> Are the buses to the parks really as bad as I just read on a recent thread? We are planning on rent a car only to get to VB.
> 
> The resort looks beautiful. Can not wait till August.



I've stayed at SSR a few times now & never had a problem with the buses apart from the isolated occasion where our timing saw us getting to a stop just as a bus was pulling away. Even still, we probably never waited more than 20 minutes. We rent a car to do offsite things & we leave it parked at the resort in favour of the buses as that is how convenient we find them.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

bbn1122 said:


> Just booked our first stay at SSR.  A 2 bedroom villa.  We are not sure if we will being going to the parks.  We are looking forward to being close to DS/DTD.  We will be heading to VB after our stay.
> 
> Are the buses to the parks really as bad as I just read on a recent thread? We are planning on rent a car only to get to VB.
> 
> The resort looks beautiful. Can not wait till August.


I've not found the buses at SSR to be any better or worse than those at any other DVC property.  The majority of the time, there won't be any issues.  That's not to say, though, that there won't be the occasional hiccup.  If you weren't planning on renting a car for your stay, you'll be fine.


----------



## hayesdvc

DW and I spent several hours last week looking around SSR; from the different areas, pools, walked to DS, restaurants.

We were in Orlando on non WDW plans but were able to "squeeze" this into our plans.

We are hoping to close our first initial SSR resale contract this week and purchased with this thread's recommendations and purchased site unseen (you tube excluded).

We have stayed at all the monorail resorts and thought about purchasing one of those.  We have toured the Boardwalk area in our precious visits.

We are so happy we made SSR our home.

Question:  Is there already a thread about the boat transportation?  What I am needing to know how to get around the World from SSR using the boat transportation?  I know this will include changing boats.


----------



## ArielSRL

Does SSR have the screens at the bus stops that tell you when the buses are coming or when they'll get to the parks?


----------



## LorrieAnn5

ArielSRL said:


> Does SSR have the screens at the bus stops that tell you when the buses are coming or when they'll get to the parks?


In August 2015 they did not have tv screens but they did have a College Program CM at grandstand and springs bus stops in the mornings.


----------



## ArielSRL

LorrieAnn5 said:


> In August 2015 they did not have tv screens but they did have a College Program CM at grandstand and springs bus stops in the mornings.


Thank you!


----------



## Minniesgal

Mousewerks said:


> Yes, you can do that.   Disney Springs is essentially a park (at least for the Disney Transportation system) so you can catch a bus there to any other resort



Just to be clear DS does not have any park buses but this is a great way of taking a bus to another resort for dinner when staying at SSR.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

hayesdvc said:


> Question:  Is there already a thread about the boat transportation?  What I am needing to know how to get around the World from SSR using the boat transportation?  I know this will include changing boats.


There's only a limited amount of the world you can reach by boat from SSR.  The blue flag boats run between the SSR Carriage House, Tree House Villas, and the Disney Springs West Side dock.  At Disney Springs, you can catch a red-flagged boat, which Disney calls the "Water Taxi."  These boats make a circle of the three docks at Disney Springs: the Marketplace, The Landing, and the West Side.  You can also connect to separate boats that service the Old Key West (Green Flag boats) or Port Orleans resorts (Yellow Flag boats).  The Old Key West and SSR boats load at the Disney Springs West Side dock.  Port Orleans loads at the Marketplace.

The waterways around Disney Springs do not connect to those at Magic Kingdom, Epcot, or Hollywood Studios.  It's not possible to catch a boat from SSR or Disney Springs to those destinations.


----------



## Tink415

Our flight is arriving at midnight and we'll be taking magical express to SSR. How will we get to our villa, does bell services give a golf cart ride or do people generally walk to their room? This is our first trip to SSR without a rental car. I don't want to be walking to our villa with luggage at 1am; depending on other people's experience I may rethink a rental car!  Thank you!


----------



## hayesdvc

Is the boat transporation


BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There's only a limited amount of the world you can reach by boat from SSR.  The blue flag boats run between the SSR Carriage House, Tree House Villas, and the Disney Springs West Side dock.  At Disney Springs, you can catch a red-flagged boat, which Disney calls the "Water Taxi."  These boats make a circle of the three docks at Disney Springs: the Marketplace, The Landing, and the West Side.  You can also connect to separate boats that service the Old Key West (Green Flag boats) or Port Orleans resorts (Yellow Flag boats).  The Old Key West and SSR boats load at the Disney Springs West Side dock.  Port Orleans loads at the Marketplace.
> 
> The waterways around Disney Springs do not connect to those at Magic Kingdom, Epcot, or Hollywood Studios.  It's not possible to catch a boat from SSR or Disney Springs to those destinations.




So when I see the dock at the Marketplace (connects with the pedestrian bridge from SSR to DS) which shows SSR (I think OKW down the other side), the boat does not come directly from SSR but comes from the West side ?


----------



## LtRazor

I'm excited.  First time to SSR and I've lucked up and gotten 2 weeks back to back through RCI.   I have 3 girls (11, 4, 1), any suggestions on best place to stay (near a kids pool and/or splash pad), suggestions, tips, etc..


----------



## girli565

Our first stay as new owners is coming up in April for Star Wars The Dark Side race weekend. I can now do online check in and was wondering what requests I should put in. We will have a car but we typically wont use it other than to get to the early race mornings. We always take the buses to the parks and Disney Springs. We'd like to be close to the main areas (The Springs, right?). But it's not an option on online check in. Can I call member services and put in that request? We love the pool and splash area for my toddler but don't think there will be time for that this trip since we have all the race activities and Dapper Day at MK, so pool proximity isn't a worry.


----------



## DVC4US

Tink415 said:


> Our flight is arriving at midnight and we'll be taking magical express to SSR. How will we get to our villa, does bell services give a golf cart ride or do people generally walk to their room? This is our first trip to SSR without a rental car. I don't want to be walking to our villa with luggage at 1am; depending on other people's experience I may rethink a rental car!  Thank you!



Yes, bell services has golf carts and they will take you and your luggage to your room.


----------



## Tink415

DVC4US said:


> Yes, bell services has golf carts and they will take you and your luggage to your room.



Thank you!


----------



## hayesdvc

How long does it take to walk from Grandstand to DS?   What Grandstand buildings/rooms are closer?  Where on the West side does the trail come out, at the very end close to Cirque ?

We love DS and trying to determine if extra points for CP will be worth it in 2017.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

hayesdvc said:


> How long does it take to walk from Grandstand to DS?   What Grandstand buildings/rooms are closer?  Where on the West side does the trail come out, at the very end close to Cirque ?
> 
> We love DS and trying to determine if extra points for CP will be worth it in 2017.


The path from this side of the resort leads into the extreme Northwestern end of the DS parking lot on the far side of Cirque.  There are bridges across the river at the Tree House Villas and behind the Carriage House.  The closest building in the Grandstand would be 8501-8836.  You should note that the path is partly a service road for housekeeping's golf carts and partly the Lake Buena Vista Golf Course's cart path.  No one will stop you, but it isn't an official walking path to DS like the one from Congress Park.  There are parts of it that aren't lighted, so it's really only usable during the daylight hours.

The walk from the Grandstand pool to Cirque & House of Blues is 0.6 miles.  You can compare that to Congress Park.  The walk from the Congress Park pool to the fountain at the entrance of the Disney Springs Marketplace is 0.26 miles.  Keep in mind, though, that the new Premium Booking Category for SSR includes both the Congress Park and Springs sections.  You're not guaranteed to be in a Congress Park building.  If you're in the Springs, that adds an additional 0.3 miles walk to Disney Springs.


----------



## hayesdvc

In your opinion, if you were not going to stay at CP (or drive to CP) which section is the easiest to get to DS (group will include a 5 year old and infant)?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

hayesdvc said:


> In your opinion, if you were not going to stay at CP (or drive to CP) which section is the easiest to get to DS (group will include a 5 year old and infant)?


If you want to avoid the premium level points, the Southern-most buildings in the Paddock would be the closest walk.  Also see the map I posted above regarding the Grandstand.

Of course, if you don't mind dealing with the strollers, the bus is convenient from any section of the resort.  There's also the option of the boat from behind the Carriage House or the Tree Houses, which is a wonderfully-relaxing trip across the lake.


----------



## hayesdvc

Does anyone go to MK by going to DS, take a bus to VGF, then monorail on in ?  Would this ever save time by avoiding both the bus and driving which avoids the TTC ?


----------



## hayesdvc

In reading the various threads about AKL, it seems the comparison to same type room of many properties are that the rooms there are nicer, bigger, more amenities, etc.  For those who have stayed at AKL, if all that is true, why does the point chart comparison between SSR and AKL not agree?  Location ?


----------



## DVC4US

hayesdvc said:


> Does anyone go to MK by going to DS, take a bus to VGF, then monorail on in ?  Would this ever save time by avoiding both the bus and driving which avoids the TTC ?



Not sure this would save much time.  First you would have to walk to DS, wait for the bus to GF (which is probably shared with another resort so you might have an extra stop), walk up to the monorail station, wait for the monorail, and then finally get to MK.

Not sure why so many people complain about the buses at SSR - yes there are several stops but other resorts like OKW have multiple stops too.  When staying at BWV you make an additional stop at Swan/Dolphin and sometimes Yacht & Beach Club.  

I have stayed at all the DVC resorts except for Poly and VGF and the buses at every resort have been frustrating at times.


----------



## sachilles

Just got back from our trip. We stayed at SSR for the first time. We've stayed at POR, CBR and ASM. It's now my favorite.
I think we had exceptional bus "luck". Maybe it's because we rubbed the Buddha's belly at Yak and Yeti.
Aside from our first trip in(we had a split stay) so we went from a park to SSR, we didn't know which stop was for the desk area. I "knew" it was the last one, but I thought there was only 4, whoops.
We really didn't have wait for any buses. We might have sprinted once or twice. Our park of choice always seemed to be the first bus.
The food court was to my taste. The pools were nice. We were ground floor along a fairway of the golf course.
It was comfortable, well kept just as you'd expect. The theme is nice, but not exotic to me as I live near Saratoga NY. While I liked the them at POR and CBR a little more, I think the layout of SSR suited us better.
Location is everything, so I'd say we ended up with a decent location within the complex as it was walking distance from the carriage house(a request I asked for).
I'd like to spend more time there in the future. 
Unfortunately, we didn't have time to hit Disney Springs, but it's proximity is a selling point for a future stay.


----------



## Minniesgal

hayesdvc said:


> Does anyone go to MK by going to DS, take a bus to VGF, then monorail on in ?  Would this ever save time by avoiding both the bus and driving which avoids the TTC ?



I can't see how a two step journey with a walk could ever be quicker than just taking the MK bus from your resort.

Also the DS resort buses don't start until something like 10am so it would only work on a later start.

What we do do is walk to Ds and take a resort bus for evening resort dining.


----------



## DizDaD7

Hello all, new to this thread, Recent (2011) DVC owner @ SSR, but have yet to stay....As of now we will be having our 1st stay here in November, and can't wait to actually stay at our home resort....Also can't wait to eat at our hidden gem (Turf Club) which we discovered 3 yrs. ago..

Right now It's noted as a request to be near carriage house, but am thinking about CP too, before the price changes/points changes...


----------



## Bobb_o

I've read that it's a 15 minute walk from the Treehouse Villas to the closes park bus stop (I think Grandstand?) but is that from the south loop that's closest or from the middle of the 60 treehouses? I'm in early planning for a possible big (~6) adult trip in 2017 and the treehouses are just so cheap! My big concern is I'm a be at the parks at least 30 min before they open kind of person so the travel aspect kind of worries me.


----------



## DVC4US

DizDaD7 said:


> Hello all, new to this thread, Recent (2011) DVC owner @ SSR, but have yet to stay....As of now we will be having our 1st stay here in November, and can't wait to actually stay at our home resort....Also can't wait to eat at our hidden gem (Turf Club) which we discovered 3 yrs. ago..
> 
> Right now It's noted as a request to be near carriage house, but am thinking about CP too, before the price changes/points changes...



We  used to request the Springs when we first started staying at SSR but changed to CP several years ago.  We are all adults and we love the quite pool at CP and the proximity to DS.  We will be staying at SSR in June and have requested CP.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Bobb_o said:


> I've read that it's a 15 minute walk from the Treehouse Villas to the closes park bus stop (I think Grandstand?) but is that from the south loop that's closest or from the middle of the 60 treehouses? I'm in early planning for a possible big (~6) adult trip in 2017 and the treehouses are just so cheap! My big concern is I'm a be at the parks at least 30 min before they open kind of person so the travel aspect kind of worries me.


The South loop is the closest to the path to the Grandstand, but the THV complex really isn't that big.  You could still make it to the Grandstand bus in about 15 minutes with a normal walking pace even if placed further to the North.


----------



## DizDaD7

DVC4US said:


> We  used to request the Springs when we first started staying at SSR but changed to CP several years ago.  We are all adults and we love the quite pool at CP and the proximity to DS.  We will be staying at SSR in June and have requested CP.



Thanks....I think I might give that a whirl....As long as I'm not in Carousel, I think anywhere should be fine.


----------



## Kristina685

Hello All!! 

 We will be staying at SSR for a week in October! This is our first time renting DVC points and staying here. I could not be more excited!  This thread has been a huge help! I wanted to know, since I'm renting DVC points, can I still do online check in to request Congress?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Kristina685 said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> We will be staying at SSR for a week in October! This is our first time renting DVC points and staying here. I could not be more excited!  This thread has been a huge help! I wanted to know, since I'm renting DVC points, can I still do online check in to request Congress?


Yes.  You can link the DVC reservation to your MyDisneyExperience account and do online check-in when you're within 60 days of arrival.


----------



## EasternShoreGal

We are long time owners at SSR (we also own points at BCV) having planned many trips to the world but have only stayed at SSR once.  It was one of our least favorite trips but in all fairness we didn't get any of our room requests and it was a monsoon the entire 4 nights we stayed, which definitely influenced our feelings.

We decided to make a last minute trip in April which I booked a couple of days ago and SSR was our option for a studio.  Because it is just hubby and I this time we decided to give it a try.  Quote frankly with our daughter now in college our trips will be changing a bit and with the upgrades to DS we thought it might be likely we would stay here again.  My biggest concern is our room request.  I am most concerned about being off the ground floor.  And no, on our first trip to SSR we did not even get this request honored.  What we have found is that both times we have arrived at the world in the evening our requests haven't been honored.  I can't believe that is a coincidence.  I have a real fear staying on the ground floor as I was robbed from first floor apartments twice when I was younger.  And of course we won't be arriving until 6 or 7 in the evening.  Any advice on how to best manage our requests?  I know this is particularly tough at Saratoga Springs because I would guess a third of the rooms are on the ground floor.

Also, we love the idea of being close to the walkway to DS but would like a nice pool area.  We will have a car.  Any specific advice?


----------



## DVC4US

EasternShoreGal said:


> We are long time owners at SSR (we also own points at BCV) having planned many trips to the world but have only stayed at SSR once.  It was one of our least favorite trips but in all fairness we didn't get any of our room requests and it was a monsoon the entire 4 nights we stayed, which definitely influenced our feelings.
> 
> We decided to make a last minute trip in April which I booked a couple of days ago and SSR was our option for a studio.  Because it is just hubby and I this time we decided to give it a try.  Quote frankly with our daughter now in college our trips will be changing a bit and with the upgrades to DS we thought it might be likely we would stay here again.  My biggest concern is our room request.  I am most concerned about being off the ground floor.  And no, on our first trip to SSR we did not even get this request honored.  What we have found is that both times we have arrived at the world in the evening our requests haven't been honored.  I can't believe that is a coincidence.  I have a real fear staying on the ground floor as I was robbed from first floor apartments twice when I was younger.  And of course we won't be arriving until 6 or 7 in the evening.  Any advice on how to best manage our requests?  I know this is particularly tough at Saratoga Springs because I would guess a third of the rooms are on the ground floor.
> 
> Also, we love the idea of being close to the walkway to DS but would like a nice pool area.  We will have a car.  Any specific advice?



Congress Park(CP) is the section that is close to the walkway for DS and it has a quite pool - which means no bar, slide, play area, or music playing.(Which we love - just bring our own drinks! Lol) We love this section and always request it and an upper floor. 

I would call member services and put these request on your reservation. As far as the fear of the ground floor my best suggestion would be to explain this the MS and ask if it can be noted on your reservation. When you check in at the resort if you are on the ground floor then I would ask to speak to the front desk supervisor and explain the issue to them and hopefully they can help.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

EasternShoreGal said:


> We are long time owners at SSR (we also own points at BCV) having planned many trips to the world but have only stayed at SSR once.  It was one of our least favorite trips but in all fairness we didn't get any of our room requests and it was a monsoon the entire 4 nights we stayed, which definitely influenced our feelings.
> 
> We decided to make a last minute trip in April which I booked a couple of days ago and SSR was our option for a studio.  Because it is just hubby and I this time we decided to give it a try.  Quote frankly with our daughter now in college our trips will be changing a bit and with the upgrades to DS we thought it might be likely we would stay here again.  My biggest concern is our room request.  I am most concerned about being off the ground floor.  And no, on our first trip to SSR we did not even get this request honored.  What we have found is that both times we have arrived at the world in the evening our requests haven't been honored.  I can't believe that is a coincidence.  I have a real fear staying on the ground floor as I was robbed from first floor apartments twice when I was younger.  And of course we won't be arriving until 6 or 7 in the evening.  Any advice on how to best manage our requests?  I know this is particularly tough at Saratoga Springs because I would guess a third of the rooms are on the ground floor.
> 
> Also, we love the idea of being close to the walkway to DS but would like a nice pool area.  We will have a car.  Any specific advice?


Call Member Services and add "high floor" as your first request.  Ask again when you check in.  You'll be able to tell if you got your request by the 2nd digit of the 4-digit room number.  If it's a 1 or a 5, you're on the ground floor.  2,3,4,6,7,8 are higher floors.  (Buildings at SSR are numbered in pairs.  The 1st digit identifies which pair of buildings, the 2nd digit indicates the floor (1-4 for the first building and 5-8 for the second), and the 3rd & 4th digit identify the specific room on that floor.)


----------



## Kristina685

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Yes.  You can link the DVC reservation to your MyDisneyExperience account and do online check-in when you're within 60 days of arrival.



Thank you! Just linked it up and am looking forward to 60 days out when I can check in!


----------



## MamaBelle4

I am hoping this hasn't been answered a million times, I read much of the thread and much of the links and information. But there is just so much on this thread, I'm trying to take it all in for our first stay. 

My question is this: is there any "firework view" section of SSR, or is it not positioned right? 

Looking forward to our first DVC (renting points) stay in January!


----------



## ArielSRL

Where is the bus stop at MK for SSR? Fairly close or further away? I can't remember reading about that in the informational post.


----------



## DVC4US

MamaBelle4 said:


> I am hoping this hasn't been answered a million times, I read much of the thread and much of the links and information. But there is just so much on this thread, I'm trying to take it all in for our first stay.
> 
> My question is this: is there any "firework view" section of SSR, or is it not positioned right?
> 
> Looking forward to our first DVC (renting points) stay in January!



No fireworks can be seen from SSR.  The closest thing SSR is located too is Disney Springs and there are no fireworks there.


----------



## DVC4US

ArielSRL said:


> Where is the bus stop at MK for SSR? Fairly close or further away? I can't remember reading about that in the informational post.



i can't remember the number but I was just there in Feb and it was located at the very end of the first row of bus stops, so not too far away.


----------



## ArielSRL

DVC4US said:


> i can't remember the number but I was just there in Feb and it was located at the very end of the first row of bus stops, so not too far away.


Great, thanks!


----------



## DVC4US

ArielSRL said:


> Great, thanks!



You are very welcome!!  Enjoy your trip - we arrive on June 10th.  Can't wait!!


----------



## MamaBelle4

DVC4US said:


> No fireworks can be seen from SSR.  The closest thing SSR is located too is Disney Springs and there are no fireworks there.


Thanks! Just trying to decide where to stay. Debating between grandstand and paddock areas (I know requests aren't guaranteed). The idea of being first on/off busses is appealing with four young children, but having a life guarded pool is as well. Since we are going down in January, there's no guarantee that the weather will be warm enough to spend much time at a pool.


----------



## ArielSRL

Does anyone know offhand how many people can go in a 1 bedroom at SSR. Can you do 4 over the age of 3 and 2 under 3 (or just 1)?


----------



## LorrieAnn5

ArielSRL said:


> Does anyone know offhand how many people can go in a 1 bedroom at SSR. Can you do 4 over the age of 3 and 2 under 3 (or just 1)?


Holds up to 4 people plus one infant. Any additional infants need to be counted as "people" so in this case you have one too many.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ArielSRL said:


> Where is the bus stop at MK for SSR? Fairly close or further away? I can't remember reading about that in the informational post.


The theme park buses stop at each of the sections in the main resort.  The Springs, Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, and Congress Park all have bus stops that are serviced by buses to Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Animal Kingdom/Blizzard Beach, Hollywood Studios, and Disney Springs/Typhoon Lagoon.

The Tree House Villas have an internal bus that takes guests from/to the bus stop at the Springs where they can transfer to park buses.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MamaBelle4 said:


> I am hoping this hasn't been answered a million times, I read much of the thread and much of the links and information. But there is just so much on this thread, I'm trying to take it all in for our first stay.
> 
> My question is this: is there any "firework view" section of SSR, or is it not positioned right?
> 
> Looking forward to our first DVC (renting points) stay in January!


As others have said, SSR is far enough away from the parks that there really isn't a good fireworks viewing section.  However, there are a few rooms that can catch a far-off glimpse of the fireworks above the trees.  The green arrow on this map of the resort shows the direction of Epcot, and the purple arrow shows the direction of Magic Kingdom.  You'll see that there are _some_ buildings that face in these general directions, and rooms on the higher floors might be able to see the tops of some of the higher fireworks.  I know we saw them from our room in the Paddock.  Very very tiny, and very very far away.


----------



## ArielSRL

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The theme park buses stop at each of the sections in the main resort.  The Springs, Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, and Congress Park all have bus stops that are serviced by buses to Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Animal Kingdom/Blizzard Beach, Hollywood Studios, and Disney Springs/Typhoon Lagoon.
> 
> The Tree House Villas have an internal bus that takes guests from/to the bus stop at the Springs where they can transfer to park buses.


Thank you but I actually meant at the Magic Kingdom where does the SSR bus drop off and pick up. I wondered if it was one of the closer rows or further away ones.


----------



## ArielSRL

LorrieAnn5 said:


> Holds up to 4 people plus one infant. Any additional infants need to be counted as "people" so in this case you have one too many.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## MrsJobba1

Hi we own at Ssr and have stayed many times, we love the peaceful relaxing feeling of the resort. However since our last visit there (2011)  I've developed health problems including inflammatory arthritis . I was wondering if anyone could help answer some questions-
1 we will be booking a studio ( preferred ) for our 2017 visit  from what I remember the shower is above the bath - do all bathrooms have grab rails as I find climbing into a tub difficult
2 or alternatively is there any disabled studios available that have walk in showers?
3 we won't have a car so rely on wdw transportation - in the past we've always requested springs section could grandstand also be an option ( thinking it's near boat docks)

If any one has any advice or photos of disabled studio ( if they exist) ) I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## LorrieAnn5

ArielSRL said:


> Thank you but I actually meant at the Magic Kingdom where does the SSR bus drop off and pick up. I wondered if it was one of the closer rows or further away ones.


SSR pucks up on bus loop  A at MK. That is the closer of the 2 loops.  In my recollection of August 2015 it was towards the end of that loop,  but even so,  being at the end it was far closer than the B loop.  Just be aware that you may not get dropped off in the same place where you will be picked up.


----------



## Nanajo1

MrsJobba1 said:


> Hi we own at Ssr and have stayed many times, we love the peaceful relaxing feeling of the resort. However since our last visit there (2011)  I've developed health problems including inflammatory arthritis . I was wondering if anyone could help answer some questions-
> 1 we will be booking a studio ( preferred ) for our 2017 visit  from what I remember the shower is above the bath - do all bathrooms have grab rails as I find climbing into a tub difficult
> 2 or alternatively is there any disabled studios available that have walk in showers?
> 3 we won't have a car so rely on wdw transportation - in the past we've always requested springs section could grandstand also be an option ( thinking it's near boat docks)
> 
> If any one has any advice or photos of disabled studio ( if they exist) ) I would really appreciate any help.


When you book tell MS you need a handicapp accessible studio.


----------



## Nanajo1

Nanajo1 said:


> When you book tell MS you need a handicapp accessible studio.


You should be connected to special services to determine what your needs are. Is a tub with grab bars enough or do you need a roll in shower. Ask for a shower chair if you need one. Have a great trip.


----------



## EasternShoreGal

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Call Member Services and add "high floor" as your first request.  Ask again when you check in.  You'll be able to tell if you got your request by the 2nd digit of the 4-digit room number.  If it's a 1 or a 5, you're on the ground floor.  2,3,4,6,7,8 are higher floors.  (Buildings at SSR are numbered in pairs.  The 1st digit identifies which pair of buildings, the 2nd digit indicates the floor (1-4 for the first building and 5-8 for the second), and the 3rd & 4th digit identify the specific room on that floor.)


Thanks for the info on the room number particularly.  I always request high floor and I actually do it using the member services contact form to email them.  I find that way nothing gets lost in translation.  There have only been a few times when my request wasn't met for at least a room off the ground floor and both times it was when we arrived late.  My suspicion is that others arriving earlier don't like their assigned ground floor rooms and have it switched when they arrive, leaving those who haven't arrived yet with what's left-which was a handicapped room one time and we were left with putting our toiletries on the floor as there was no vanity, just a sink in the bathroom.  I know we have certainly been on the other end of that and had a ground floor room switched to a higher floor upon arrival.  Since I know we will be arriving late I am trying to minimize the chances of that happening.  are we better using the online checkin?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ArielSRL said:


> Thank you but I actually meant at the Magic Kingdom where does the SSR bus drop off and pick up. I wondered if it was one of the closer rows or further away ones.





LorrieAnn5 said:


> SSR pucks up on bus loop  A at MK. That is the closer of the 2 loops.  In my recollection of August 2015 it was towards the end of that loop,  but even so,  being at the end it was far closer than the B loop.  Just be aware that you may not get dropped off in the same place where you will be picked up.


Oh, I see.  Sorry.

The bus stop assignments at the parks change from time to time, but my recollection is the same as Lorrie Ann's.  When we were there at Christmas, the bus stop for SSR was on the row closest to the path to the Contemporary, but either the last or next-to-last one from the end.

This only applies to when you're heading back to the resort, though.  When you're arriving at the Magic Kingdom, they can drop you off at virtually any spot in the bus depot.  The buses don't run a set route, so the bus coming from SSR probably won't be heading back to SSR when it leaves the Magic Kingdom.  The dispatcher gives the driver an assignment when he arrives for the resort that needs the next bus.  So the stop you arrive at usually isn't the same stop you'll go to later that night to get home.


----------



## ArielSRL

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Oh, I see.  Sorry.
> 
> The bus stop assignments at the parks change from time to time, but my recollection is the same as Lorrie Ann's.  When we were there at Christmas, the bus stop for SSR was on the row closest to the path to the Contemporary, but either the last or next-to-last one from the end.
> 
> This only applies to when you're heading back to the resort, though.  When you're arriving at the Magic Kingdom, they can drop you off at virtually any spot in the bus depot.  The buses don't run a set route, so the bus coming from SSR probably won't be heading back to SSR when it leaves the Magic Kingdom.  The dispatcher gives the driver an assignment when he arrives for the resort that needs the next bus.  So the stop you arrive at usually isn't the same stop you'll go to later that night to get home.


Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## MrsJobba1

Nanajo1 said:


> You should be connected to special services to determine what your needs are. Is a tub with grab bars enough or do you need a roll in shower. Ask for a shower chair if you need one. Have a great trip.




Thank you for the information.   Does anyone know how many handicapped studios there are at SSR?    What about location is springs the best do you think?


----------



## jaysmom4285

MamaBelle4 said:


> I am hoping this hasn't been answered a million times, I read much of the thread and much of the links and information. But there is just so much on this thread, I'm trying to take it all in for our first stay.
> 
> My question is this: is there any "firework view" section of SSR, or is it not positioned right?
> 
> Looking forward to our first DVC (renting points) stay in January!




We were in room 8830 in the Grandstand section (fourth floor, facing the parking lot).  From our balcony, we could see the higher fireworks from Illuminations to the left and most of Wishes to the right.


----------



## js

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There's only a limited amount of the world you can reach by boat from SSR.  The blue flag boats run between the SSR Carriage House, Tree House Villas, and the Disney Springs West Side dock.  At Disney Springs, you can catch a red-flagged boat, which Disney calls the "Water Taxi."  These boats make a circle of the three docks at Disney Springs: the Marketplace, The Landing, and the West Side.  You can also connect to separate boats that service the Old Key West (Green Flag boats) or Port Orleans resorts (Yellow Flag boats).  The Old Key West and SSR boats load at the Disney Springs West Side dock.  Port Orleans loads at the Marketplace.
> 
> The waterways around Disney Springs do not connect to those at Magic Kingdom, Epcot, or Hollywood Studios.  It's not possible to catch a boat from SSR or Disney Springs to those destinations.



Hi. I just booked Treehouse Villas for December 26-January 1. SOO excited!
We will have a car but I have been over Easter and Christmas so know traffic is a horror. Would you still suggest taking the bus?
I have never stayed in the Treehouses. I'm guessing they are very remote since I have never seen them LOL
Is it correct that you say there is a boat from Treehouses to DTD?
Would the bus stop in the Treehouses always be very full since it would be a last stop? Would you suggest we walk to another stop?
We are a family of 5 but older children/twenties and 18.

Birdsofprey, what did you do on NYE?
I'm looking for suggestions from those that stayed over Disney during NYE at SSR or at DTD? My 18 year old won't be able to get into the bars so we will need to out outside in
DTD or at SSR.  What have you done during NYE?

Is there a treehouse I would want to request over another?  Is there a dedicated Treehouse thread?

Thanks so much!


----------



## LorrieAnn5

js said:


> Hi. I just booked Treehouse Villas for December 26-January 1. SOO excited!
> We will have a car but I have been over Easter and Christmas so know traffic is a horror. Would you still suggest taking the bus?
> I have never stayed in the Treehouses. I'm guessing they are very remote since I have never seen them LOL
> Is it correct that you say there is a boat from Treehouses to DTD?
> Would the bus stop in the Treehouses always be very full since it would be a last stop? Would you suggest we walk to another stop?
> We are a family of 5 but older children/twenties and 18.
> 
> Birdsofprey, what did you do on NYE?
> I'm looking for suggestions from those that stayed over Disney during NYE at SSR or at DTD? My 18 year old won't be able to get into the bars so we will need to out outside in
> DTD or at SSR.  What have you done during NYE?
> 
> Is there a treehouse I would want to request over another?  Is there a dedicated Treehouse thread?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Look at the maps on page 1 of this thread.  They will help you understand the bus stops and layout of where the Tree houses are.  
You might want to consider driving from Tree Houses to a bus stop to get to the parks.  The bus stop at Tree Houses will only bring you to the Springs bus stop (main resort pool, Artist's Palette and front desk).  You can transfer there to get on the park buses.  When you get on a park bus at The Springs you will go directly to the park.  When you come home from the park you will go to 4 other bus stops before you get to the Springs.  Then you will have to get on the Tree House bus to get back over there.


----------



## js

LorrieAnn5 said:


> Look at the maps on page 1 of this thread.  They will help you understand the bus stops and layout of where the Tree houses are.
> You might want to consider driving from Tree Houses to a bus stop to get to the parks.  The bus stop at Tree Houses will only bring you to the Springs bus stop (main resort pool, Artist's Palette and front desk).  You can transfer there to get on the park buses.  When you get on a park bus at The Springs you will go directly to the park.  When you come home from the park you will go to 4 other bus stops before you get to the Springs.  Then you will have to get on the Tree House bus to get back over there.



Thanks so much! The THVs are a little more complicated than I thought but I guess its better than a two bedroom. I really dont want to have to be driving to bus stops gggrrrr. The youngest in our group is 18 and we are all healthy so hopefully we will be okay with the walking.


----------



## DVC4US

js said:


> Hi. I just booked Treehouse Villas for December 26-January 1. SOO excited!
> We will have a car but I have been over Easter and Christmas so know traffic is a horror. Would you still suggest taking the bus?
> I have never stayed in the Treehouses. I'm guessing they are very remote since I have never seen them LOL
> Is it correct that you say there is a boat from Treehouses to DTD?
> Would the bus stop in the Treehouses always be very full since it would be a last stop? Would you suggest we walk to another stop?
> We are a family of 5 but older children/twenties and 18.
> 
> Birdsofprey, what did you do on NYE?
> I'm looking for suggestions from those that stayed over Disney during NYE at SSR or at DTD? My 18 year old won't be able to get into the bars so we will need to out outside in
> DTD or at SSR.  What have you done during NYE?
> 
> Is there a treehouse I would want to request over another?  Is there a dedicated Treehouse thread?
> 
> Thanks so much!



We stayed in the THV last July.  I think we were in unit 7043 or 7048 and we walked up to the Carriage House and to DS several times.  It is a bit of a walk but definitely doable.

We have been at Disney several times over NYE with a teenager.  We usually like to go to Epcot - it's a great place for the adults to drink and they have DJs at different locations around World Showcase.  My then 18yo daughter loved the DJ in Italy the last time we were there.  Plus the NYE fireworks are awesome!  HS usually has a DJ with a great dance party too, but not sure of their fireworks.

As far as I know, DS doesn't usually have anything special for NYE anymore but there could be a couple of bands or DJs there too.  Also, I don't think any of the bars are 21 and over just to get in.  She wouldn't be able to drink but she could be there with you guys.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nanajo1 said:


> You should be connected to special services to determine what your needs are. Is a tub with grab bars enough or do you need a roll in shower. Ask for a shower chair if you need one. Have a great trip.



Booking accessible rooms is now available online or handled by MS.  No need for special services.


----------



## iheartdisney44

I'm gonna start this by saying that I am super annoyed with the "preferred" vs "standard" designation for SSR! Of course this is because I usually request Congress Park! We love staying at SSR for the sole reason of walking to DS. Having said that, our next trip is January 2017 and with 3 2BR's booked, I couldn't afford the extra points to do Preferred. I am looking to you SSR experts to help me decide what my 2nd best should be! Should I try for south Paddock? I've been reading that people really like the Grandstand and I'd like to understand why! I know there is a path from the Grandstand but I'm not sure where that is and it seems like a loooong walk. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## jaysmom4285

I"m not a DVC owner, but we're stayed at SSR a few times. We prefer the Grandstand building that's closest to the Carriage House  and also right beside a pool.  It's a very short walk down to the boat dock - there's a path behind the Carriage House that goes by the golf clubhouse.  You can see on a map of SSR how close the boat dock is.   The boats come along every 15-20 minutes, and it's a nice ride across the water to Disney Springs.  Another advantage to the Grandstand is that it's the first bus pickup point, so you're practically guaranteed a seat on a busy morning.  And it's the first drop off point upon your return from the parks.


----------



## ArielSRL

Can someone tell me where the elevators are located? It kind of looks like there are two walkways up to the backs of the buildings...one on left and one on right (unless there is also a center one I am missing). Are the elevators in the middle, closer to left walkway, or closer to right walkway from the back of the buildings? TIA

ETA Never mind! I found it on the first page!


----------



## js

DVC4US said:


> We stayed in the THV last July.  I think we were in unit 7043 or 7048 and we walked up to the Carriage House and to DS several times.  It is a bit of a walk but definitely doable.
> 
> We have been at Disney several times over NYE with a teenager.  We usually like to go to Epcot - it's a great place for the adults to drink and they have DJs at different locations around World Showcase.  My then 18yo daughter loved the DJ in Italy the last time we were there.  Plus the NYE fireworks are awesome!  HS usually has a DJ with a great dance party too, but not sure of their fireworks.
> 
> As far as I know, DS doesn't usually have anything special for NYE anymore but there could be a couple of bands or DJs there too.  Also, I don't think any of the bars are 21 and over just to get in.  She wouldn't be able to drink but she could be there with you guys.



Thank you very much for this information! I will talk to my dh this weekend. I like the information you gave me about Epcot for NYE. It sounds like a great place
to spend NYE.  Did you have to go early in the morning and stay all day/night? Did it close for capacity?
Thank you.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ArielSRL said:


> Can someone tell me where the elevators are located? It kind of looks like there are two walkways up to the backs of the buildings...one on left and one on right (unless there is also a center one I am missing). Are the elevators in the middle, closer to left walkway, or closer to right walkway from the back of the buildings? TIA
> 
> ETA Never mind! I found it on the first page!


The elevators are in the center of the buildings, directly under the signs that read (The Springs, The Paddock, etc.)  If you look at the building maps in FAQ 7b, post #2 of this thread, you'll see the two purple boxes that represent the elevators.  If you look at photos of the buildings, you notice each has a tower or turret in the middle that sticks up higher than the rest of the roof.  There are several different designs.  These are actually the elevator shafts.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

iheartdisney44 said:


> I'm gonna start this by saying that I am super annoyed with the "preferred" vs "standard" designation for SSR! Of course this is because I usually request Congress Park! We love staying at SSR for the sole reason of walking to DS. Having said that, our next trip is January 2017 and with 3 2BR's booked, I couldn't afford the extra points to do Preferred. I am looking to you SSR experts to help me decide what my 2nd best should be! Should I try for south Paddock? I've been reading that people really like the Grandstand and I'd like to understand why! I know there is a path from the Grandstand but I'm not sure where that is and it seems like a loooong walk. Any help is appreciated!


You're not the only one who's disappointed in the way this was implemented.  I expect we'll see additional changes in 2018 once they've listened to a year of complaining.

As you mention, your two closest "standard" alternatives to Congress Park for Disney Springs access will be the Southern buildings in the Paddock or the buildings closest to the Carriage House in the Grandstand.

There's a crosswalk that leads from the Southern-most building in the Paddock to the Congress Park bus stop.  (In fact, that's the bus stop we used when staying in that building.)  From there, it isn't too much farther to Disney Springs than some of the Congress Park buildings.

From the Grandstand, you can walk to either the boat or the golf course cart path that crosses the water behind the Carriage House.  During daylight hours, this path will lead you to the Disney Springs parking lot near Cirque du Soleil.  After dark, though, there are parts of this path that aren't lighted.  You'd want to rely on transportation instead of walking at night.  While this isn't officially a walking path, I've never heard a report of someone being stopped from using it.  Check back a page or two in this thread, I posted a Google Earth photo of the two walking paths and their distances.


----------



## ArielSRL

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The elevators are in the center of the buildings, directly under the signs that read (The Springs, The Paddock, etc.)  If you look at the building maps in FAQ 7b, post #2 of this thread, you'll see the two purple boxes that represent the elevators.  If you look at photos of the buildings, you notice each has a tower or turret in the middle that sticks up higher than the rest of the room.  There are several different designs.  These are actually the elevator shafts.


Yes, thank you! I found it after I posted that question, so I edited the post to say that I found it. Sorry if you didn't see that. But that is interesting to know about the "turrets". I always wonder about that kind of stuff/design.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

js said:


> Hi. I just booked Treehouse Villas for December 26-January 1. SOO excited!
> We will have a car but I have been over Easter and Christmas so know traffic is a horror. Would you still suggest taking the bus?
> I have never stayed in the Treehouses. I'm guessing they are very remote since I have never seen them LOL
> Is it correct that you say there is a boat from Treehouses to DTD?
> Would the bus stop in the Treehouses always be very full since it would be a last stop? Would you suggest we walk to another stop?
> We are a family of 5 but older children/twenties and 18.
> 
> Birdsofprey, what did you do on NYE?
> I'm looking for suggestions from those that stayed over Disney during NYE at SSR or at DTD? My 18 year old won't be able to get into the bars so we will need to out outside in
> DTD or at SSR.  What have you done during NYE?
> 
> Is there a treehouse I would want to request over another?  Is there a dedicated Treehouse thread?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Tree House buses are never crowded, but that's because they only make an internal loop of the resort.  You need to change buses to get to theme parks, water parks, or Disney Springs.  The transfer stop is at the Springs, and this stop can be crowded at times.  When we weren't driving, we usually opted to walk to the Grandstand stop and catch the bus there.  It's not that far of a walk, and, because Grandstand is the first stop, we usually got seats.

Yes, there is a boat from the Tree Houses.  It stops at the Carriage House, and then goes to Disney Springs.  On the way back, it also stops at the Carriage House before heading to the Tree Houses.  That means you can use it as transportation to/from the Tree Houses for either destination.

We've done Christmas at Disney twice, but left before New Years Eve both times.  I was able to get away with "choosing Mickey over Mommy" as she put it, but only for part of the holiday.  I had to reserve part of the Christmas break to visit them, too.  Some year, I'll talk them into joining us and won't have to hurry home.  I understand Epcot is the place to be, but you need to get there early in the day.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ArielSRL said:


> Yes, thank you! I found it after I posted that question, so I edited the post to say that I found it. Sorry if you didn't see that. But that is interesting to know about the "turrets". I always wonder about that kind of stuff/design.


LOL, I noticed that after I posted.  That's ok, because I noticed the turret thing for the first time, too, while looking through my photos to see if I had one that showed the elevators.  I knew each building had a tower, but it never clicked that it was the elevator shaft.


----------



## iheartdisney44

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I posted a Google Earth photo of the two walking paths and their distances.


That is so very helpful! I had missed that post. I am new to this DIS site and am learning so much about my beloved SSR from you! Thanks for the help.


----------



## DVC4US

js said:


> Thank you very much for this information! I will talk to my dh this weekend. I like the information you gave me about Epcot for NYE. It sounds like a great place
> to spend NYE.  Did you have to go early in the morning and stay all day/night? Did it close for capacity?
> Thank you.



We were there for NYE in 2014 - Although it was packed Epcot did not close due to capacity. We entered the park around 4pm, and had a dining reservation at 6:30pm. They usually hand out hats and horns at some point during the night, I think it was around 6pm. It is very crowded and not really a great night to walk around very much. After dinner we grabbed a table in the Italy pavilion to listen to the DJ and it was easy to make drink runs. They will show Illuminations at 9:30pm and then the NYE fireworks close to mid-night.  We just waited until close to time for the NYE fireworks and then moved into the walkway to watch them. 

The NYE fireworks are basically Illuminations with the Holiday tag, but then they welcome in the New Year based on when the countries celebrated New Years. They start with China and Japan and then make their way west and finally end the evening with the US, Mexico, and Canada. These are some of my favorite fireworks.


----------



## KEVD

First time stay at SSR coming up in April.  We will have a car.
Google Maps gives me three options for directions from SSR to DHS, which one of these would folks suggest:

S Apopka to 4W to 192
Vacation Center Way, left onto Epcot Ctr Drive to 4W to 192
Vacation Center Way, left onto Epcot Ctr Drive to World Drive, U-turn at Griffin Rd


----------



## DizDaD7

KEVD said:


> First time stay at SSR coming up in April.  We will have a car.
> Google Maps gives me three options for directions from SSR to DHS, which one of these would folks suggest:
> 
> S Apopka to 4W to 192
> Vacation Center Way, left onto Epcot Ctr Drive to 4W to 192
> Vacation Center Way, left onto Epcot Ctr Drive to World Drive, U-turn at Griffin Rd


I'd say Vacation Center Way, to Bonnet Creek Pkwy, to Buena Vista Drive & then turn into Studio Drive N'.


----------



## DizDaD7

Even when I drive to WDW (3x's so far), I usually just leave my car parked where it is for the length of stay... I actually rather let Disney do the driving...


----------



## culli

We have been to SSR a few times and have not found a great place to play ball, soccer etc.  There are a couple nice places at BWV for instance.  Anyone have a nice green park like spot at SSR to throw the ball around? 

For the size of it, I was surprised I couldn't find a real nice place.


----------



## KEVD

Hi... the info on this thread is excellent. In the description of the different sections it lists one of the cons of staying in The Grandstand is that, if you have a car, it can be challenging to make a left turn out of the main entrance. For anyone who has had the experience, do you consider this to be a big issue?  Typically, we'd be leaving the resort about two hours prior to rope drop.


----------



## DVC4US

KEVD said:


> First time stay at SSR coming up in April.  We will have a car.
> Google Maps gives me three options for directions from SSR to DHS, which one of these would folks suggest:
> 
> S Apopka to 4W to 192
> Vacation Center Way, left onto Epcot Ctr Drive to 4W to 192
> Vacation Center Way, left onto Epcot Ctr Drive to World Drive, U-turn at Griffin Rd


None of these - they are horrible!!  Never ever get onto I-4 unless you absolutely have too.



DizDaD7 said:


> I'd say Vacation Center Way, to Bonnet Creek Pkwy, to Buena Vista Drive & then turn into Studio Drive N'.



^^^^ This!!  And just in case, it is Left on Disney Vacation Club Way(not Vacation Center Way), Left on Bonnet Creek Pkwy, Right on Buena Vista Drive, and Left on Studio Drive.  Studio Drive is the 3rd or 4th light after turning onto Buena Vista Drive.  The light might also say Epcot Resorts Blvd and there is a gas station on the right hand corner.

When I do google maps - 1960 Broadway to Disney's Hollywood Studios(351 S Studio Dr) - the above route is the one it gives me.

Personally, I just take the bus.


----------



## DizDaD7

DVC4US said:


> None of these - they are horrible!!  Never ever get onto I-4 unless you absolutely have too.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ This!!  And just in case, it is Left on *Disney Vacation Club Way*(not Vacation Center Way), Left on Bonnet Creek Pkwy, Right on Buena Vista Drive, and Left on Studio Drive.  Studio Drive is the 3rd or 4th light after turning onto Buena Vista Drive.  The light might also say Epcot Resorts Blvd and there is a gas station on the right hand corner.
> 
> When I do google maps - 1960 Broadway to Disney's Hollywood Studios(351 S Studio Dr) - the above route is the one it gives me.
> 
> Personally, I just take the bus.



Ooops My bad..LoL..Thanks.


----------



## DVC4US

DizDaD7 said:


> Ooops My bad..LoL..Thanks.



No worries!  I had to check it on the map. LOL


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

culli said:


> We have been to SSR a few times and have not found a great place to play ball, soccer etc.  There are a couple nice places at BWV for instance.  Anyone have a nice green park like spot at SSR to throw the ball around?
> 
> For the size of it, I was surprised I couldn't find a real nice place.


There's nothing as large as a soccer field, but there are a few smaller fields where you could possibly toss a ball around.  There's one near the Grandstand bus stop.  Another one next to the basketball court.  There's also a field across from the Congress Park bus stop.  I can't attest to whether any of these would be suitable for playing on, though.  I seem to recall the St Augustine grass Disney uses isn't the easiest to walk on, especially if the ground is soggy.


----------



## culli

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There's nothing as large as a soccer field, but there are a few smaller fields where you could possibly toss a ball around.  There's one near the Grandstand bus stop.  Another one next to the basketball court.  There's also a field across from the Congress Park bus stop.  I can't attest to whether any of these would be suitable for playing on, though.  I seem to recall the St Augustine grass Disney uses isn't the easiest to walk on, especially if the ground is soggy.



Thanks leaving later tonight.  Yes the grass isn't the best but not a big deal.  Just hope one of those locations will work.  We found an alright spot last time (forgot the location ) but they had either utility items or other obsticals in the way.  Just shocked they don't have some sort of park setting especially with such a huge open resort.


----------



## yellowfish78

I'm thinking of staying here for two nights prior our cruise, with one day at MK in the middle. The pools look fun for the kids (7/2), but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger because we won't have a car. :-/ What's the average travel time to MK? Would a Paddock/Pool Area request be sufficient for a mid-resort bus stop, plus close enough to the Carriage House as a back up stop? 
I'ts between here and AoA - which I've stayed at before and I really think that my 7 year old would enjoy these pools more than AoA this time.


----------



## bartleyosu

June 10- 17 Cannot wait!


----------



## DVC4US

bartleyosu said:


> June 10- 17 Cannot wait!



We will be there June 10 - 18!!!!


----------



## bartleyosu

DVC4US said:


> We will be there June 10 - 18!!!!


----------



## sticker231

yellowfish78 said:


> I'm thinking of staying here for two nights prior our cruise, with one day at MK in the middle. The pools look fun for the kids (7/2), but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger because we won't have a car. :-/ What's the average travel time to MK? Would a Paddock/Pool Area request be sufficient for a mid-resort bus stop, plus close enough to the Carriage House as a back up stop?
> I'ts between here and AoA - which I've stayed at before and I really think that my 7 year old would enjoy these pools more than AoA this time.


20 minutes from congress park to MK. The pools are awesome


----------



## twirly123

We are heading to SS on Friday for 15 nights for the first time.  We are travelling 2 adults and i child (7 years old) will arrive about 11pm.  Will the sofa be made into a bed for our arrival or should i call and request this before we arrive?  We are travelling from the UK so will be hoping to get to bed ASAP after we arrive!

Many thanks


----------



## jaysmom4285

When we've stayed  at any DVC property, the sofabed isn't made up as a bed.  The bedding is  in the closet, and you will probably have to make it up yourself.  I'm not sure if you can request this or not - it never hurts to ask.


----------



## jaysmom4285

yellowfish78 said:


> I'm thinking of staying here for two nights prior our cruise, with one day at MK in the middle. The pools look fun for the kids (7/2), but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger because we won't have a car. :-/ What's the average travel time to MK? Would a Paddock/Pool Area request be sufficient for a mid-resort bus stop, plus close enough to the Carriage House as a back up stop?
> I'ts between here and AoA - which I've stayed at before and I really think that my 7 year old would enjoy these pools more than AoA this time.



One possibility might be the Grandstand section building that's closest to the Carriage House . It has the advantage of being the first pick-up and drop-off bus stop for the resort, so you're  virtually assured a seat in the morning during busy times.  It is also right next to a nice pool with a splash area for the kids, which could be fun for them.  The pool itself is smaller than the main pool, but it has the advantage of being less crowded, too.   It's also a very short walk to the Carriage House and to the main pool which is right beside the Carriage House.


----------



## YoSteph

yellowfish78 said:


> I'm thinking of staying here for two nights prior our cruise, with one day at MK in the middle. The pools look fun for the kids (7/2), but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger because we won't have a car. :-/ What's the average travel time to MK? Would a Paddock/Pool Area request be sufficient for a mid-resort bus stop, plus close enough to the Carriage House as a back up stop?
> I'ts between here and AoA - which I've stayed at before and I really think that my 7 year old would enjoy these pools more than AoA this time.


We did a split between SSR and AoA in February and strongly preferred SSR (so much so that we purchased a resale contract). Disliked having to walk 4 buildings to get pool towels from the front desk. 

Grandstand close to bus stop will place you at a great pool that's also convenient to Carriage House.

(Direct) bus to MK was about 20-25 min, so not too bad.


----------



## twirly123

jaysmom4285 said:


> When we've stayed  at any DVC property, the sofabed isn't made up as a bed.  The bedding is  in the closet, and you will probably have to make it up yourself.  I'm not sure if you can request this or not - it never hurts to ask.


Thanks Jaysmom.  We are not DVC members, but staying on a cash basis so i wondered if we may get the bed made up.  I will call and ask though as you suggest - thanks


----------



## js

Hi.
Our family of four (dd-22 and ds-18) will be in Treehouse Villas between Christmas and New Years.
I understand the THVs are far removed from the rest of the resort (I also looked at the map).
I booked the THVs thinking my mom or my dd's friend would be going but now I think it will just be us, which will be great since son will be away in college
and dd in law school so it will be wonderful to connect just the four of us.  I'm wondering if I should move us to a 2 bedroom, standard view since
now the two bedroom preferred views are already sold out. We can walk, no problem and I am planning on us being at DTD most evenings with 2-3 days
in the parks. Should I just keep THVs so the kids have their own rooms?
The only time we have stayed at SSR are in GVs so not sure what to do.
Thank you so much!


----------



## jaysmom4285

I've stayed at SSR a few times but never at the THV.  Just given the ages of your children, I'm thinking that they would very much value having their own separate bedrooms.  If it were my family (and I have a son and daughter who are a little older) I would keep the THV for the privacy and space factor.  As you probably know, there's a bus that will take you from the THV to an SSR bus stop, where you would get a bus for the parks. Just allow a little extra time for that additional transportation leg.


----------



## js

jaysmom4285 said:


> I've stayed at SSR a few times but never at the THV.  Just given the ages of your children, I'm thinking that they would very much value having their own separate bedrooms.  If it were my family (and I have a son and daughter who are a little older) I would keep the THV for the privacy and space factor.  As you probably know, there's a bus that will take you from the THV to an SSR bus stop, where you would get a bus for the parks. Just allow a little extra time for that additional transportation leg.



Thanks so much! I was going to ask my dh and kids but figured the dis would have much better explanations for their answers, just as you did! 

Thanks so much! I appreciate your help.


----------



## ChgoMusicGirl

Hi everyone! We're staying at SSR for the first time in June in a studio. I have a question about laundry.... it looks like there are pay machines by the carriage house or the main pool, but in other DVC resorts, there is usually free laundry for those of us in studios. Is there free laundry available or only pay?  THANK YOU!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ChgoMusicGirl said:


> Hi everyone! We're staying at SSR for the first time in June in a studio. I have a question about laundry.... it looks like there are pay machines by the carriage house or the main pool, but in other DVC resorts, there is usually free laundry for those of us in studios. Is there free laundry available or only pay?  THANK YOU!


All laundry machines at SSR are free.

The laundry room actually isn't in the Carriage House.  It's in a separate building on the pool level.  It's next to the Community Hall.

There are additional laundry rooms by the Congress Park, Paddock, and Grandstand pools.


----------



## ChgoMusicGirl

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> All laundry machines at SSR are free.
> 
> The laundry room actually isn't in the Carriage House.  It's in a separate building on the pool level.  It's next to the Community Hall.
> 
> There are additional laundry rooms by the Congress Park, Paddock, and Grandstand pools.



Thank you so much!


----------



## rarebit1974

Hi!  I recently stayed at SSR this past March but am lucky enough to be going back the end of May.  I've only ever stayed at DVC studios but am staying at a SSR 1 bedroom this time around with a friend.  I saw that there is a full bathroom connected to the bedroom at SSR. Is there a separate full bathroom as well?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Granny

rarebit1974 said:


> Hi!  I recently stayed at SSR this past March but am lucky enough to be going back the end of May.  I've only ever stayed at DVC studios but am staying at a SSR 1 bedroom this time around with a friend.  I saw that there is a full bathroom connected to the bedroom at SSR. Is there a separate full bathroom as well?  Thanks for your help!


No, SSR has only one full bathroom in a 1BR.


----------



## LorrieAnn5

Above PP is correct.  Connected to the Master Bedroom is  a jetted-spa-tub (with "window" overlooking the bed) and a sink/counter and closet.  Going back towards the kitchen is the main bathroom which includes a stand-up shower, pedestal sink and a toilet closed off with another door.


----------



## bartleyosu

I am really torn between Congress to be close to DS, but far from CH.  Or Springs and close to everything, but bus problems.  Last time we in Paddocks that was not close to anything.


----------



## alisonslp

bartleyosu said:


> I am really torn between Congress to be close to DS, but far from CH.  Or Springs and close to everything, but bus problems.  Last time we in Paddocks that was not close to anything.


We were just there and Congress park really isn't "that far" from the carriage house. A few minutes walk. And Congress has such a beautiful, quiet pool - at least when we were there. We were in Springs but when we go again, we will book congress


----------



## alisonslp

js said:


> Hi.
> Our family of four (dd-22 and ds-18) will be in Treehouse Villas between Christmas and New Years.
> I understand the THVs are far removed from the rest of the resort (I also looked at the map).
> I booked the THVs thinking my mom or my dd's friend would be going but now I think it will just be us, which will be great since son will be away in college
> and dd in law school so it will be wonderful to connect just the four of us.  I'm wondering if I should move us to a 2 bedroom, standard view since
> now the two bedroom preferred views are already sold out. We can walk, no problem and I am planning on us being at DTD most evenings with 2-3 days
> in the parks. Should I just keep THVs so the kids have their own rooms?
> The only time we have stayed at SSR are in GVs so not sure what to do.
> Thank you so much!


I personally don't think adult children would be all that comfortable in the bunk beds of that third bedroom. My teen children said they were small and awkward. If you have the option, I would switch to a 2 bdrm villa that allows you to be closer to other amenities.


----------



## js

alisonslp said:


> I personally don't think adult children would be all that comfortable in the bunk beds of that third bedroom. My teen children said they were small and awkward. If you have the option, I would switch to a 2 bdrm villa that allows you to be closer to other amenities.



Thank you. Ill ask my dd-22 if she rather sleep on a lower bunk bed or share a room with her brother-18. My dd is 5'3". My ds is 6'4" so he will get the secknd bedroom. I think my dd will say bunk but I will give her/them an option. Thanks.


----------



## KEVD

Hello. We have an 8:05a BOG res at MK. Hoping to be at the ropes by 7:30a. What time does the earliest bus leave from SSR?  We use The Springs stop.


----------



## DVC4US

js said:


> Thank you. Ill ask my dd-22 if she rather sleep on a lower bunk bed or share a room with her brother-18. My dd is 5'3". My ds is 6'4" so he will get the secknd bedroom. I think my dd will say bunk but I will give her/them an option. Thanks.



My DD(20) and I slept on the bunk beds last summer.  I am 5'4" and she is 5'8" and we both were fine and the bed was actually very comfortable.  I think your DD will be fine.


----------



## DVC4US

KEVD said:


> Hello. We have an 8:05a BOG res at MK. Hoping to be at the ropes by 7:30a. What time does the earliest bus leave from SSR?  We use The Springs stop.



Buses start running from resorts to parks at 6:30am - the first bus will probably hit the Springs stop about 6:35am or 6:40am.


----------



## PetePanMan

Curious about bike rentals to explore resort.  Anyone done this?  Cost to rent?


----------



## alisonslp

PetePanMan said:


> Curious about bike rentals to explore resort.  Anyone done this?  Cost to rent?


I have not rented but we see a lot of people on both the regular and surrey bikes throughout the resort.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

PetePanMan said:


> Curious about bike rentals to explore resort.  Anyone done this?  Cost to rent?


Bikes are about $7 an hour, or $19 for the day.  Surreys are about $15 for 30 minutes for the 2-seater, or $19 for the 4-seater.  There's a discount for DVC members.

You cannot take them into Disney Springs or out of the resort, but there is a full circle path through the resort.


----------



## MamaBelle4

I read this and I know I did, but I can't find it. 
The 2BR villas have laundry facilities in the room, right?


----------



## ArielSRL

MamaBelle4 said:


> I read this and I know I did, but I can't find it.
> The 2BR villas have laundry facilities in the room, right?


Yes. If you are weird like me, you can google the room layout and it will show you exactly where it is!


----------



## DVC4US

MamaBelle4 said:


> I read this and I know I did, but I can't find it.
> The 2BR villas have laundry facilities in the room, right?



Yes, all 1,2 & 3 bedrooms have a washer/dryer in the rooms.  Mostly they are stack-able units and you will be given 1 box of laundry detergent.


----------



## penguin29

We are staying in a studio at SSR this coming November!  We requested Congress Park, upper floor, with a view of Disney Springs.  What percentage of the Congress Park buildings overlook parking?  That is my biggest concern (first world problems) regarding our stay - no parking lot views PLEASE! Are there any buildings/areas where you do not stand a chance of parking lot view?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## DVC4US

penguin29 said:


> We are staying in a studio at SSR this coming November!  We requested Congress Park, upper floor, with a view of Disney Springs.  What percentage of the Congress Park buildings overlook parking?  That is my biggest concern (first world problems) regarding our stay - no parking lot views PLEASE! Are there any buildings/areas where you do not stand a chance of parking lot view?  Thank you for your help!



I don't think any of the rooms actually have a full-on view of the parking lot.  The 2 corners of each building and maybe the room next to that will have a partial view of the parking lot.  So maybe 16-30 rooms.  The far side of the end buildings probably don't have a parking lot view.

Dave or someone else might have a better answer.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

penguin29 said:


> We are staying in a studio at SSR this coming November!  We requested Congress Park, upper floor, with a view of Disney Springs.  What percentage of the Congress Park buildings overlook parking?  That is my biggest concern (first world problems) regarding our stay - no parking lot views PLEASE! Are there any buildings/areas where you do not stand a chance of parking lot view?  Thank you for your help!


If you take a look at the layout of the buildings, you'll notice that the buildings at Saratoga Springs are all shaped like the letter "U".  The bottom of the "U" is where the parking lot and elevators are.  The odd-numbered rooms are on the inside of the "U" and usually face the feature or best view.  The even-numbered rooms face out to the side.  Depending on the orientation of the building, these rooms usually don't look out directly at the parking lot, but it will be visible if you look to the side while on the balcony.  There are some rooms, though, that look directly at the parking lot.






In Congress Park, the buildings are laid out in a way that minimizes the number of rooms angled toward the parking lots.  You can see where I've highlighted the few locations that do.






The odds of getting a parking lot would depend on the type of room you have reserved.  Here's the math:

Grand Villas:  Total of 8 in Congress Park.  0 in the highlighted area.  0% chance of parking lot view.

Dedicated Two-Bedroom:  Total of 80 in Congress Park.  4 in the highlighted area.  5% chance of parking lot view.

Lock-Off Two Bedroom:  Total of 96 in Congress Park.  12 in the highlighted area.  12.5% chance of parking lot view.

Studio:  Total of 96 in Congress Park.  12 in the highlighted area.  12.5% chance of parking lot view.

Now, you asked specifically to be on the top floor.  If they're able to meet that request, the odds change.

Dedicated Two-Bedroom:  20 total on the 4th floors in Congress Park.  1 in the highlighted area.  5% chance of a parking lot view.

Lock-Off Two-Bedroom:  16 total on the 4th floors in Congress Park.  3 in the highlighted area.  19% chance of a parking lot view.

Studio:  16 total on the 4th floors in Congress Park.  3 in the highlighted area.  19% chance of a parking lot view.


----------



## DVC4US

Thanks Dave - I figured you would have a better explanation and maybe a picture.


----------



## autkidd

Just booked a 2BR Villa for Sept 10-18th yesterday. I've stayed at POP, CBR, and POR and am looking forward to trying somewhere new.

Just have a few questions:

Last year at CBR, we really enjoyed having the first bus stop. It looks like busses are similar between SSR and CBR. When putting in our requests for area, what would be the best place to be the first pick up spot?

Has anyone done the Sunrise 9 at Lake Buena Vista? Was looking at that and curious about doing it. Is it easy to get a round of 9 in less than 2 hours?

Is the Turf Club prime rib really that good? We never looked at eating there but I have heard some great reviews about their prime rib and that is something I love.


----------



## jaysmom4285

The Grandstand area is the first bus pickup point.  We've stayed at SSR a few times and always ask for the Grandstand.  It's nice being the first pickup, since you're virtually guaranteed a seat on busy mornings, and it's also good to be the first dropped off at night when you're tired and just want to get to your room.  The Grandstand is right next to the Carriage House where the restaurants are, so it's very handy for that, and it has its own very nice pool area.


----------



## Princess KP

Was thinking of ordering some drinks and snacks from Amazon. Has anyone had experience with this? Do I have to let the resort know to expect a delivery?

TIA.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jaysmom4285 said:


> The Grandstand area is the first bus pickup point.  We've stayed at SSR a few times and always ask for the Grandstand.  It's nice being the first pickup, since you're virtually guaranteed a seat on busy mornings, and it's also good to be the first dropped off at night when you're tired and just want to get to your room.  The Grandstand is right next to the Carriage House where the restaurants are, so it's very handy for that, and it has i's own very nice pool area.



Couldn't agree more with every point! We love these block also. What's even better is the point changes it is now less points!


----------



## Firepath

autkidd said:


> Has anyone done the Sunrise 9 at Lake Buena Vista? Was looking at that and curious about doing it. Is it easy to get a round of 9 in less than 2 hours?
> Is the Turf Club prime rib really that good? We never looked at eating there but I have heard some great reviews about their prime rib and that is something I love.



My DH did the Sunrise 9 last November and is scheduled to do it again next week. He really enjoyed it. He wasn't thrilled with the rental clubs - said they sorely needed new grips, but obviously he liked it enough to repeat. We also like the prime rib at Turf Club. It is one of our favorite places to eat and we rarely stay at SSR so have to make a special trip.


----------



## DizDaD7

autkidd said:


> Just booked a 2BR Villa for Sept 10-18th yesterday. I've stayed at POP, CBR, and POR and am looking forward to trying somewhere new.
> 
> Just have a few questions:
> 
> Last year at CBR, we really enjoyed having the first bus stop. It looks like busses are similar between SSR and CBR. *When putting in our requests for area, what would be the best place to be the first pick up spot?*
> 
> Has anyone done the Sunrise 9 at Lake Buena Vista? Was looking at that and curious about doing it. *Is it easy to get a round of 9 in less than 2 hours?*
> 
> *Is the Turf Club prime rib really that good?* We never looked at eating there but I have heard some great reviews about their prime rib and that is something I love.



*1) Grandstand*

*2) Not so sure about Sunrise 9, but I did play 18 holes twice..Once on our honeymoon. (Me and the DW) played in roughly 3 1/2 hrs. Only I played.*
*The last time was 3 years ago..I was 1st one off. Played as a single & finished in around 3 hours....So I'd say for sure in under 2 hours..*

*3) It's more than just good.... It's a true hidden gem, this place.*


----------



## Nanajo1

Turf club was very good. Weather permitting ask for outside seating.


----------



## js

We are staying in THVs between Christmas and New Years and never thought to make an A DR for Turf Club. We are a family of four that likes good good, including dd-22 and ds-18. Maybe Ill give it a try? I dont think I ever hear any negative reviews. 

Thank you.


----------



## alisonslp

Nanajo1 said:


> Turf club was very good. Weather permitting ask for outside seating.


What is the general attire for the Turf Club?


----------



## DizDaD7

js said:


> We are staying in THVs between Christmas and New Years and never thought to make an A DR for Turf Club. We are a family of four that likes good good, including dd-22 and ds-18. Maybe Ill give it a try? I dont think I ever hear any negative reviews.
> Thank you.



I've never eaten there with the place even being 1/2 filled up...Not so sure you'll need ADR's


alisonslp said:


> What is the general attire for the Turf Club?



Just general casual....Not fancy at all....But just very good food.


----------



## Ndusmama

So I have had dvc for 12 years now. I live on the west coast and always go to DL. I actually own SSR because DL dvc wasn't built. I have only been to WDW once (1/31/2016) and stayed at POR because someone else paid for whole trip. With the way DL is turning out I am sad and really don't want to ruin my childhood memories but continuing to go to Star Wars/marvel land.  WDW seems to still have Mickey. I am planning a trip in a couple years for a decent amount (I'm thinking 10 days actually in parks and 2 days travel) of time. I was thinking of splitting my trip into two resorts around monorail loops/walking distances to parks. I found the 30-60 minute bus wait and route times to be insane and I really don't want the hassle of renting a car. So anyone have suggestions or thoughts? I'm not sure how many people would be going. I do know me and my two daughters 8 and 4 at trip time)


----------



## Sean91

So happy I found this thread! Checking in next week and couldn't be more excited!


----------



## DizDaD7

Ndusmama said:


> So I have had dvc for 12 years now. I live on the west coast and always go to DL. I actually own SSR because DL dvc wasn't built. I have only been to WDW once (1/31/2016) and stayed at POR because someone else paid for whole trip. With the way DL is turning out I am sad and really don't want to ruin my childhood memories but continuing to go to Star Wars/marvel land.  WDW seems to still have Mickey. I am planning a trip in a couple years for a decent amount (I'm thinking 10 days actually in parks and 2 days travel) of time. I was thinking of splitting my trip into two resorts around monorail loops/walking distances to parks. I found the 30-60 minute bus wait and route times to be insane and I really don't want the hassle of renting a car. So anyone have suggestions or thoughts? I'm not sure how many people would be going. I do know me and my two daughters 8 and 4 at trip time)



Just curious, where did you stay when you had to wait 30-60 mins for buses???? The only time out of 12 that we've waited 20 mins. from any resort was a couple times at best..... One time coming back from F! we waited 4ever for a bus to POR....there had to be at least 500 people in front of us, so after about 1/2 hr or so we switched lines to the POFQ and waited a few more mins. 

Also the route times are really not so bad either....From AKL to MK ( furthest away ) is only 20 mins.....  SSR to MK or AK is about 15 - 17 mins..
Buses are actually not bad at all. I enjoy the ride to be honest....Monrail would be nice, and we've also done the walk from BWV to HS & to Epcot ( which is nice )


----------



## ArielSRL

Princess KP said:


> Was thinking of ordering some drinks and snacks from Amazon. Has anyone had experience with this? Do I have to let the resort know to expect a delivery?
> 
> TIA.


We will be doing a prime pantry order. Everything I've read says it's fine. There's a thread about shipping to a resort. I don't have the link but I'm sure you could do a search.


----------



## Ndusmama

DizDaD7 said:


> Just curious, where did you stay when you had to wait 30-60 mins for buses???? The only time out of 12 that we've waited 20 mins. from any resort was a couple times at best..... One time coming back from F! we waited 4ever for a bus to POR....there had to be at least 500 people in front of us, so after about 1/2 hr or so we switched lines to the POFQ and waited a few more mins.
> 
> Also the route times are really not so bad either....From AKL to MK ( furthest away ) is only 20 mins.....  SSR to MK or AK is about 15 - 17 mins..
> Buses are actually not bad at all. I enjoy the ride to be honest....Monrail would be nice, and we've also done the walk from BWV to HS & to Epcot ( which is nice )



POR is where we stayed and we were closest to main building so first stop in morning but at night we were last stop. Not a fun trip when you have a toddler that really hates all modes of transportation. After second day we ended up just getting off at night at POFQ and walking the mile to our room every night.  That was relaxing actually.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

HI all, booked a last minute trip to the World in November and right now the only resort available for my full stay in SSR.  We have never stayed her before.  Only there for a few days after our cruise.   Plan on being in the parks most of the time...  We booked a studio.  What area do you suggest that I request.  Basically hoping to be close to the carriage house and a bus stop.  The Springs or Grandstands?


----------



## pinklotusflower

If you want to be near carriage house I would request the Springs area, the pool is nice there as well


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> HI all, booked a last minute trip to the World in November and right now the only resort available for my full stay in SSR.  We have never stayed her before.  Only there for a few days after our cruise.   Plan on being in the parks most of the time...  We booked a studio.  What area do you suggest that I request.  Basically hoping to be close to the carriage house and a bus stop.  The Springs or Grandstands?


Check out post #2 in this thread.  There is a FAQ on the pros and cons for each section of SSR.


----------



## DaisyNY

DizDaD7 said:


> I've never eaten there with the place even being 1/2 filled up...Not so sure you'll need ADR's



I agree...we were able to walk in and get a table very easily our last two visits, casual park attire and great food. We will probably dine here again when we visit in 10 days!


----------



## DVC4US

ArielSRL said:


> We will be doing a prime pantry order. Everything I've read says it's fine. There's a thread about shipping to a resort. I don't have the link but I'm sure you could do a search.



There is another option for grocery delivery now and I think it is run by DVC owners. They name is Dizzy Dolphin and they get great reviews. Amazon might be cheaper but I would suggest looking into this company.


----------



## ArielSRL

DVC4US said:


> There is another option for grocery delivery now and I think it is run by DVC owners. They name is Dizzy Dolphin and they get great reviews. Amazon might be cheaper but I would suggest looking into this company.


We are actually getting a grocery order, too. I'm not sure where we are getting it from but my mom and I both have coupons so we are going to figure out the best place within the next few weeks. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ArielSRL

A couple questions: I see 1 box of laundry soap but no fabric softener?

Also is there single serve flavored creamers for coffee at the refillable mug station(s)? Is coffee at all refillable stations (say Paddock Grill) or just near Artist Palette?

TIA


----------



## LorrieAnn5

ArielSRL said:


> A couple questions: I see 1 box of laundry soap but no fabric softener?
> 
> TIA


Correct,  1 box of laundry detergent.  No fabric softener, no static cling dryer sheets


----------



## ArielSRL

LorrieAnn5 said:


> Correct,  1 box of laundry detergent.  No fabric softener, no static cling dryer sheets


Thank you!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

So glad I found this thread! I'm a soon to be new SSR owner! Great info! Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ArielSRL said:


> Also is there single serve flavored creamers for coffee at the refillable mug station(s)? Is coffee at all refillable stations (say Paddock Grill) or just near Artist Palette?


Coffee at Artist's Palette and Paddock Grill mug stations, but not at Grandstand.

All I remember at the coffee stations is regular creamer, although I think there were cartons of flavored creamer for sale in the store.


----------



## ArielSRL

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Coffee at Artist's Palette and Paddock Grill mug stations, but not at Grandstand.
> 
> All I remember at the coffee stations is regular creamer, although I think there were cartons of flavored creamer for sale in the store.


Thank you!


----------



## ejgonz2

How long is the walk from Grandstand to the western end of DS taking that "back" way?


----------



## Firepath

Since you mentioned coffee, when we checked out last Saturday, May 7 and were waiting for the ME at 6am, a CM directed us to the lobby for coffee. Since Artists Palette wasn't open yet they had a Keurig set up with a few choices of coffee and tea, and small liquid creamers. On our way out I thanked the CM again and he told us this was a recent addition. I hope they continue as it truly made my morning bearable and may have been the first free thing of value that I've ever received from Disney.


----------



## ArielSRL

Firepath said:


> Since you mentioned coffee, when we checked out last Saturday, May 7 and were waiting for the ME at 6am, a CM directed us to the lobby for coffee. Since Artists Palette wasn't open yet they had a Keurig set up with a few choices of coffee and tea, and small liquid creamers. On our way out I thanked the CM again and he told us this was a recent addition. I hope they continue as it truly made my morning bearable and may have been the first free thing of value that I've ever received from Disney.


Thanks for the info! Since you were just there, did they have the screens at the bus stop to tell you when a bus was coming?


----------



## Firepath

ArielSRL said:


> Thanks for the info! Since you were just there, did they have the screens at the bus stop to tell you when a bus was coming?


We stayed in Congress Park. The screen was up but not working the week we were there. The screen at the Springs stop was working the two times we were there. I didn't notice at the other stops. It did seem to be quite accurate from what I could tell.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ejgonz2 said:


> How long is the walk from Grandstand to the western end of DS taking that "back" way?


Check out post number 448 on page 23, earlier in this thread.  There's a map of the various routes to Disney Springs.  The back way is about .6 miles.


----------



## ArielSRL

Firepath said:


> We stayed in Congress Park. The screen was up but not working the week we were there. The screen at the Springs stop was working the two times we were there. I didn't notice at the other stops. It did seem to be quite accurate from what I could tell.


Great! Thanks!


----------



## bartleyosu

autkidd said:


> Just booked a 2BR Villa for Sept 10-18th yesterday. I've stayed at POP, CBR, and POR and am looking forward to trying somewhere new.
> 
> Just have a few questions:
> 
> Last year at CBR, we really enjoyed having the first bus stop. It looks like busses are similar between SSR and CBR. When putting in our requests for area, what would be the best place to be the first pick up spot?
> 
> Has anyone done the Sunrise 9 at Lake Buena Vista? Was looking at that and curious about doing it. Is it easy to get a round of 9 in less than 2 hours?
> 
> Is the Turf Club prime rib really that good? We never looked at eating there but I have heard some great reviews about their prime rib and that is something I love.



My husband did it and really liked but he says it could easily take 2 hours.  He really liked it!  They will pickup you up at resort, you just need to call bell services night before.


----------



## TwingleMum

Booked a 2BR for July. Very excited to be staying here. I have a son who is ASD and loves to swim. Sometimes he doesn't want to go to the parks he just wants to swim. That's fine by me Would the Grand stand area or the Springs be better. He can get 'cranky' walking back to the room from the bus if he is a little tired. So a main pool and close to bus is a priority. DVC recommended the Springs but I'm concerned if its the last stop (he isn't very coordinated and probably couldn't stand on the bus without following over.) TIA


----------



## MinnieTink

My DD is at SSR now with her friends. Do they sell cases of bottled water at the resort?


----------



## ArielSRL

TwingleMum said:


> Booked a 2BR for July. Very excited to be staying here. I have a son who is ASD and loves to swim. Sometimes he doesn't want to go to the parks he just wants to swim. That's fine by me Would the Grand stand area or the Springs be better. He can get 'cranky' walking back to the room from the bus if he is a little tired. So a main pool and close to bus is a priority. DVC recommended the Springs but I'm concerned if its the last stop (he isn't very coordinated and probably couldn't stand on the bus without following over.) TIA


I'd probably recommend the Grandstand for what you are looking for. We requested the Springs and will drive to most parks but will probably walk over to the Paddock bus stop when we do ride the buses, just so we aren't the last stop.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Unless they have changed the route, Grandstand is the first stop coming  and going.  The pool is a nice manageable  pool with a splash area, and a pool bar for mom!  No slide, but a pretty short walk to Springs


----------



## larissawbb

MinnieTink said:


> My DD is at SSR now with her friends. Do they sell cases of bottled water at the resort?


They didn't have them there last fall, just individual bottles.


----------



## dec2901

How long is the walk from the Paddock pool to the bridge to DS?  Thank you!


----------



## Lisa P.

Roughly 300 feet from the Paddock pool to the closest end of the bridge, and roughly a third of a mile to walk from Paddock pool to check-in lobby.


----------



## kam0202

Thank you for this thread and all of the helpful, very DETAILED information. Appreciate the time and effort you put to making sure we were informed!


----------



## ArielSRL

We are checking in to SSR on Saturday! Wahoo!


----------



## DVC4US

ArielSRL said:


> We are checking in to SSR on Saturday! Wahoo!



Have a great trip!  I get there on Thursday - maybe we will run into each other.  I'll look for your family!


----------



## markmcalear

Do the THVs have air conditioning or just the ceiling fans?


----------



## DVC4US

markmcalear said:


> Do the THVs have air conditioning or just the ceiling fans?



They have air conditioning


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

markmcalear said:


> Do the THVs have air conditioning or just the ceiling fans?


They were completely rebuilt before being opened as timeshares.  They're extremely nice inside, with all the amenities of any other DVC villa.


----------



## bartleyosu

Just got back from 1 Bedroom in The springs.  It was awesome location. 4425 room


----------



## DizDaD7

bartleyosu said:


> Just got back from 1 Bedroom in The springs.  It was awesome location. 4425 room


very Shagadelic...


----------



## ArielSRL

bartleyosu said:


> Just got back from 1 Bedroom in The springs.  It was awesome location. 4425 room


My number 1 requested room! We got 3425 - a couple buildings over - a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Hello, 
I'm so excited to be coming 'home' to SSR next year. We have booked a split stay at our two dvc resorts 5 nights at BWV and 6 nights at SSR ( both in a studio) .

I don't think we've been to SSR since 2009 and then we stayed in a 1 bedroom .

Does anyone have any pictures of a studio at SSR? 

When booking I told the cm that for medical reasons I needed grab rails in the bathroom . They said that wasn't a problem. 

I booked preferred and requested springs due to some mobility issues. 

I'm so excited to be visiting SSR.


----------



## Matt T

I'm sure it has been asked a million times here, but whenever I try to perform a search, I get a million different results.

We (family of 4 with 2 boys 12 and 7) are staying at SSR in October. I've seen some posts that say that transportation is horrible, and some that say it is way better than it used to be. 

So here it goes... Should I rent a car or not? Why or why not? I'm leaning towards no, but this is our kids first trip ever to Disney and I don't want to have the frustration of poor transportation, if it is still a problem.

Thanks!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MrsJobba1 said:


> Hello,
> I'm so excited to be coming 'home' to SSR next year. We have booked a split stay at our two dvc resorts 5 nights at BWV and 6 nights at SSR ( both in a studio) .
> 
> I don't think we've been to SSR since 2009 and then we stayed in a 1 bedroom .
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures of a studio at SSR?
> 
> When booking I told the cm that for medical reasons I needed grab rails in the bathroom . They said that wasn't a problem.
> 
> I booked preferred and requested springs due to some mobility issues.
> 
> I'm so excited to be visiting SSR.



Congrats and welcome home! The Springs is very nice. Did the cm actually book you an accessible room? If so what kind I would check. There are several kinds. For example I need a roll in shower and grab rails. Some just have grab rails but still have a shower over the tub.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Matt T said:


> I'm sure it has been asked a million times here, but whenever I try to perform a search, I get a million different results.
> 
> We (family of 4 with 2 boys 12 and 7) are staying at SSR in October. I've seen some posts that say that transportation is horrible, and some that say it is way better than it used to be.
> 
> So here it goes... Should I rent a car or not? Why or why not? I'm leaning towards no, but this is our kids first trip ever to Disney and I don't want to have the frustration of poor transportation, if it is still a problem.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi. It really depends in which block you are in and time of year. October you should be fine. I generally find the bus stops at The Grandstand and The Paddock are better. The Springs picks up last and the bus can be full. Have you requested an area? We do rent a car but often use the bus this time of year. If we are at the springs though it can be an issue as I have a wheelchair but I assume you don't have that issue. Trying to load a scooter/wheelchair on a full bus. Forget it! So we go to another bus stop or drive.


----------



## jaysmom4285

I think it's important to keep in mind that no Disney resort controls its own bus service.  Buses are dispatched from a central location, so differences in bus service aren't consistently specific to any one resort.  Sometime three MK buses will come in a row, and sometimes you won't see one for 45 minutes, but the resort has nothing to do with that.   As far as SSR goes, we've stayed there a few times and never had any substantial problem with bus service.  For my money, the Grandstand is the best location for bus service.  It's the first pickup point for the resort, so you've virtually assured a seat on a busy morning because the bus arrives empty.  And it's also the first drop off point, so you'll get to your room sooner at the end of a tiring day.  It also has a very nice pool area and is a very short stroll to the Carriage House.


----------



## funatdisney

Matt T said:


> I'm sure it has been asked a million times here, but whenever I try to perform a search, I get a million different results.
> 
> We (family of 4 with 2 boys 12 and 7) are staying at SSR in October. I've seen some posts that say that transportation is horrible, and some that say it is way better than it used to be.
> 
> So here it goes... Should I rent a car or not? Why or why not? I'm leaning towards no, but this is our kids first trip ever to Disney and I don't want to have the frustration of poor transportation, if it is still a problem.
> 
> Thanks!



We went to SSR last month (split stay - 4 nights at a studio, The Springs, then onto a Treehouse for 7 nights) We found having a car made for an easier vacation, but we did ride the buses, too. Especially while staying at the Treehouses (I meant the rental car.)

We never used to rent a car, but had to last year (DD was playing a volleyball tourney at the convention center). We found renting a car was so much easier for some activities, the buses for others. For instance, we had a dining reservation at the California Grill. Driving there made sense for that reservation (we dressed up and taking a bus just wouldn't do). When gong to MK, we always take the bus. Parking just added another step when just taking a bus dropped us right in front of MK.
Keep in mind, onsite guests get free parking at all the parks. This was useful for making those early entry days.

Anyway, my two cents.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Matt T said:


> I'm sure it has been asked a million times here, but whenever I try to perform a search, I get a million different results.
> 
> We (family of 4 with 2 boys 12 and 7) are staying at SSR in October. I've seen some posts that say that transportation is horrible, and some that say it is way better than it used to be.
> 
> So here it goes... Should I rent a car or not? Why or why not? I'm leaning towards no, but this is our kids first trip ever to Disney and I don't want to have the frustration of poor transportation, if it is still a problem.
> 
> Thanks!



IMO transportation is still exactly the same.  You can run into problems but mostly it's pretty good.  What is helping a LOT is that they have added display monitors to most of the resort locations (not certain if SSR has receive them yet though) so now you at least know when to expect the arrival.  Just that alone reduces the stress.  Of course, nothing at the parks yet and I'm doubtful that's on the plan but it would be nice. 

So, cars add a convenience but we don't consider them a necessity.  Because of off site plans we will still often have a rental but it's parked more than it's used when we're just going around WDW.


----------



## pinklotusflower

We stayed last year at SSR and our hire car spent most of the time parked up, it was so much easier using the buses. This year we're not bothering with a hire car and instead will use UBER for the few trips off site and for reservations to resorts which saves two bus trips.


----------



## funatdisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> IMO transportation is still exactly the same.  You can run into problems but mostly it's pretty good.  What is helping a LOT is that they have added display monitors to most of the resort locations (not certain if SSR has receive them yet though) so now you at least know when to expect the arrival.  Just that alone reduces the stress.  Of course, nothing at the parks yet and I'm doubtful that's on the plan but it would be nice.
> 
> So, cars add a convenience but we don't consider them a necessity.  Because of off site plans we will still often have a rental but it's parked more than it's used when we're just going around WDW.



There were monitors there last month, but at The Springs bus stop. They were quite helpful and friendly. Careful on the display monitors. They were not accurate all of the time. You could rely on them if there was a monitor there to check and verify the arrivals times. Of course, it may be different in the fall. We were there during the week before the 4th of July.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

funatdisney said:


> There were monitors there last month, but at the The Springs bus stop. They were quite helpful and friendly. Careful on the display monitors. They were not accurate all of the time.



I believe you mean CM's since they were friendly?  Did they have tv monitors showing expected bus arrival times mounted somewhere at the stop?


----------



## funatdisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I believe you mean CM's since they were friendly?  Did they have tv monitors showing expected bus arrival times mounted somewhere at the stop?



There was a TV monitor at the back of the bus stop with the each of the parks icon with the time of arrival under each. (At least that is what I remember.) I don't know if they were at every bus stop. I think so....

Not sure about the monitors. There was a different one every day. I got the impression there were not CM's.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

funatdisney said:


> There was a TV monitor at the back of the bus stop with the each of the parks icon with the time of arrival under each. (At least that is what I remember.) I don't know if they were at every bus stop. I think so....
> 
> Not sure about the monitors. There was a different one every day. I got the impression there were not CM's.



Thanks!


----------



## Douglas Clark

We just returned from a weekend at SSR-Grandstand section. We were in the building next to the Grandstand pool. It was a very reasonable walk to the Main pool and Carriage house. When/if we stay again, I'd be sure to request either Grandstand or Springs to be close to the action.. the other sections are quite a way out and being first on/off the buses is a big plus.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Congrats and welcome home! The Springs is very nice. Did the cm actually book you an accessible room? If so what kind I would check. There are several kinds. For example I need a roll in shower and grab rails. Some just have grab rails but still have a shower over the tub.


Thank you I'll phone dvc & double check.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MrsJobba1 said:


> Thank you I'll phone dvc & double check.



Yes I would they failed to do that to me once! If you type in the reference number to MDE it should tell you what type of room it is.


----------



## Gondingl

What are some tips, tricks and hints to make the most out of an upcoming SSR stay? As a newbie to this resort, anything I should know about? TIA!


----------



## bbn1122

We are so excited for our first stay at SSR!  We will be arriving on 7/28 next Thursday.
We are staying in a 2 bedroom.  My sons ar 16,18 and 22 , so proximity to DSA will be great!  Walking around no problem.  My husband is a gym rat, so he excites to have a decent gym.
Our first nights dinner is at Raglan Road.

I am excited to try all the QS offerings at DS, Wolf's sausage, the new burger place and we have never been to the Earl of Sandwich.

DS's new Town Center shopping area looks like a bank breaker.

I will be sure to report back about our stay.

Thank you to everyone, especially this thread for providing such great info on SSR.


----------



## Sorrel

I am slowly but surely reading through this thread, and want to say thank you for all of the info and photos. My partner and I are staying for 15 nights from 28th September, and are really excited as it is our first time at SSR. We did visit it last trip to walk through the resort and get a feel for it and decided it is somewhere we would like to try. The grounds seem full of green areas and water, and hopefully a bit of Florida wildlife as that is something we love to see.

We would really prefer to stay at Congress Park as we are on the DP, and intend to spend quite a few evenings at DS. I know it is early, but we are just trying to get our heads around where to request. Out of the 4 buildings in that area it looks like the middle 2 overlook the pool - is that right? We would really NOT want to do that. Could we request just the outer buildings? We would ideally prefer a DS view, and we have learned from this thread that even numbers do not face the parked car area. So do we request something like Congress Park, outer building, even numbered room, DS view? Any insights would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Hey all, we will be returning to our home in 4 days and we cannot wait .  This was an impromptu trip that was just booked on Monday and we leave on Wednesday 8/10 for 5 nights.  What is crazy is that when I originally booked this trip, I was looking to see if there was any availability for our dates but nothing showed up (I was looking for a Studio) so I went ahead and booked at a Value resort instead.  Well, yesterday morning I happened to go on to MS again and decided to see if a 1 bedroom was available, and to my wonderful surprise, it was for all of our dates.  I happily booked the 1 bedroom and cancelled the Value resort.  I did request for the Paddock section (we stayed there the last time and loved it) and hoping to be in a building closest to the pool/bus stop .


----------



## MrsJobba1

Hi ,

Does anyone know, when were the SSR studios last refurbished? It's been a long time since our last visit & we r looking forward to coming home next year.  

Thanks


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MrsJobba1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Does anyone know, when were the SSR studios last refurbished? It's been a long time since our last visit & we r looking forward to coming home next year.
> 
> Thanks


It finished in late 2013, but took nearly a year to finish.  So depending on the section, 3-4 years ago.


----------



## yankeepenny

I stayed studio in April and the only thing that need sprucing was the bed mattress. I was in building 3 or 4.


----------



## 1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys

Anyone know how to get to Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach from Saratoga Springs? Using Disney transportation...


----------



## MrsJobba1

Thanks for the answers to my questions. Since we were last there they have built the bridge over the water to Disney springs. 

The Disney Springs map shows to coming out at the Market place, what section of SSR is at the other end of the bridge? Is it congress park? 

Thanks


----------



## Andyman33

yes congress park.  there is also another bridge which goes to the parking lot of disney springs(opposite side) which is right next to the main lobby. I think taht is the springs section


----------



## MrsJobba1

Andyman33 said:


> yes congress park.  there is also another bridge which goes to the parking lot of disney springs(opposite side) which is right next to the main lobby. I think taht is the springs section



Thanks - I'm really looking forward to seeing the changes to Disney Springs next year. We have requested the springs section.


----------



## 3 Hobbits 2 Disney

Soft goods were just completed in 2015. They worked around from CP to Carousel I believe. It changes the pillows in the seating area, drapes, carpet and converted to the duvet and triple sheet approach.


----------



## lubob

We will be staying at Saratoga in Oct. We are a group of 8  . We have 4 adults and 4 children ages 6 and under. We have a two bedroom DVC villa reserved.  What would be or best location request  or any other suggestions? We want to be close to the main pool high rock spring pool and the carriage house .  Thank you for any help


----------



## pinklotusflower

lubob said:


> We will be staying at Saratoga in Oct. We are a group of 8  . We have 4 adults and 4 children ages 6 and under. We have a two bedroom DVC villa reserved.  What would be or best location request  or any other suggestions? We want to be close to the main pool high rock spring pool and the carriage house .  Thank you for any help



Those are all in the Springs area or you could request Congress park which is a short walk away


----------



## Mom2darlingboys

Ive seen conflicting reports about pool towels at SSR. Are they available, and if so, can we grab a set for our family to take to the water parks, or should we pack beach towels from home?


----------



## MrsJobba1

Mom2darlingboys said:


> Ive seen conflicting reports about pool towels at SSR. Are they available, and if so, can we grab a set for our family to take to the water parks, or should we pack beach towels from home?


Pool towels are available at the pools, however these cannot be removed and taken to the water parks. They are just for use at the pool.


----------



## MrsJobba1

I think from memory you can hire towels at the water parks, not sure of price though


----------



## davper

I didn't bother with towels at the water parks. It is so warm, you dry quickly.


----------



## Mom2darlingboys

Great, thanks everyone... I think we will just pack towels.


----------



## Lauralaylin

I am renting points and staying here for the first time next month.  My husband wants to watch an 8pm football game the night we arrive.  Is there a good place here to watch besides in our room (I'd like the kids to sleep, early morning reservation the next day)?


----------



## smcabee

I always walk over to Disney Springs and watch football at the outside bar TV's at Splittsville.


----------



## davper

ESPN Zone


----------



## ajasmom

1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys said:


> Anyone know how to get to Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach from Saratoga Springs? Using Disney transportation...



You would need to go to Disney springs to get a bus for the water parks or a bus to Epcot and the monorail to ttc for a bus


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys said:


> Anyone know how to get to Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach from Saratoga Springs? Using Disney transportation...


Typhoon Lagoon shares a bus with Disney Springs, and Blizzard Beach shares a bus with Animal Kingdom.  You don't need to memorize that, though.  If the water parks are open, the signs on the buses will show both destinations.  Just look for the bus with the destination you want.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

lubob said:


> We will be staying at Saratoga in Oct. We are a group of 8  . We have 4 adults and 4 children ages 6 and under. We have a two bedroom DVC villa reserved.  What would be or best location request  or any other suggestions? We want to be close to the main pool high rock spring pool and the carriage house .  Thank you for any help


Check out post #2 in this thread.  There's a FAQ that lists pros and cons for each section.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Lauralaylin said:


> I am renting points and staying here for the first time next month.  My husband wants to watch an 8pm football game the night we arrive.  Is there a good place here to watch besides in our room (I'd like the kids to sleep, early morning reservation the next day)?


What size room are you in?  If it's anything larger than a Deluxe Studio, you'll have at least two TVs in the villa.  One in the living room and one in each bedroom.

There's a TV in the Turf Club Lounge, which is in the Carriage House at the opposite end of the hall from the main desk.  He could take a shot at having the game being on in there.





LOL, too bad it's the day you arrive.  If it were later in the trip, you could give him a load of laundry and send him to one of the laundry rooms.  There are TVs (and chairs) in there, too.

ESPN Club at the Boardwalk would be a really fun place to watch, but that involves a bunch of transportation.


----------



## Lauralaylin

Thank you BirdsOfPreyDave, that is very helpful!  We're in a studio, but we drive to Florida so maybe he could go to the ESPN Club alone if the Turf Club Lounge isn't an option.


----------



## kmrada

Really looking forward to our first stay at SSR for our Christmas trip!  Quick question: Do the bathrooms have a magnifying mirror like the other resorts do?  I watched some of the room videos but it is unclear.  My eyes need some help in the morning...


----------



## ajksmom

kmrada said:


> Really looking forward to our first stay at SSR for our Christmas trip!  Quick question: Do the bathrooms have a magnifying mirror like the other resorts do?  I watched some of the room videos but it is unclear.  My eyes need some help in the morning...


Here now. Our 2 BR villa does not have the magnifying mirror.


----------



## pinklotusflower

we didn't have one in a one bedroom last year


----------



## kmrada

ajksmom said:


> Here now. Our 2 BR villa does not have the magnifying mirror.





pinklotusflower said:


> we didn't have one in a one bedroom last year



Thank you all very much for the quick reply...will now add that to my packing list!

@ajksmom Have a magical time!!


----------



## autkidd

How crowded will the busses be when we are there from Sept 9-18th?

Reason I ask is we are wanting to try and stay in the Congress Park area for the views of Disney Springa but want to make sure we don't have any issues getting a seat (read not have to stand) on the busses. 

TIA


----------



## pinklotusflower

autkidd said:


> How crowded will the busses be when we are there from Sept 9-18th?
> 
> Reason I ask is we are wanting to try and stay in the Congress Park area for the views of Disney Springa but want to make sure we don't have any issues getting a seat (read not have to stand) on the busses.
> 
> TIA


We were there that time last year and at Congress park, there was a couple of times we had to stand in the morning to magic kingdom but always got on. Coming back from magic kingdom after the fireworks was always busy & quiet often we ended up standin.g


----------



## davper

Standing on the buses will always be a risk no matter how crowded the time of year.
Disney will adjust the number of buses down or up based on resort occupency.


----------



## autkidd

Thanks for the tips. I think we will request to be at the Grandstand to minimize the chances of having to stand.


----------



## 1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys

1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys said:


> Anyone know how to get to Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach from Saratoga Springs? Using Disney transportation...



Just a follow up...

We just returned from staying at Saratoga springs last week.  For Blizzard Beach we needed to take a bus to Animal Kingdom then transfer to the Blizzard Beach bus.

For Typhoon Lagoon before 1pm you can take a bus directly to Typhoon Lagoon (the bus would be labeled typhoon lagoon/Disney springs) or after 1pm take the bus to Disney Springs and then transfer to the Typhoon Lagoon bus.


----------



## DizDaD7

davper said:


> Standing on the buses will always be a risk no matter how crowded the time of year.
> Disney will adjust the number of buses down or up based on resort occupency.



 True, but selecting/ requesting which of the 5 areas to stay in will drastically change whether you stand or not...

Me, I just about always expect it, ( to stand that is ). For I'm always giving up my seat to the elderly, young, or women getting on...Honesly it's not a bother, & I'm in the minority I believe but I actually enjoy our bus rides to & from the parks.


----------



## Brian Noble

DizDaD7 said:


> Me, I just about always expect it, ( to stand that is ). For I'm always giving up my seat


I'm with you.  If the bus is even remotely full, I'll be standing eventually. So, I just don't sweat it. In fairness, I do usually rent a car as well, and use that some of the time.


----------



## PoohsFan1

We returned last Monday from our spontaneous trip (we had everything planned and booked in 6 days).  We stayed in the Paddock section right next to the Paddock pool and the bus stop (we were in the same location last time we stayed there but in the opposite building, on the other side of the pool).  We loved it...we were in a 1 bedroom which we all have grown to love on the 3rd floor.  The parks were crowded but very manageable as long as you utilized the FPs and of course the buses were filled (we stood most of the time on the way back to the parks) but we knew that was going to happen anyways, besides the Paddock section is a nice section to be in because the bus stop is kind of in the middle of the route so you aren't standing too long.  The only downside about the whole trip was that we all decided this will most likely be our last time going in August...It was so hot and muggy, at times we couldn't even breathe outside (the rain and thunderstorms that rolled in each day helped drastically, but until then, it was just too unbearable).  The temps rose to 96 degrees with a feel like temp of 107.  All in all, staying at SSR again made us realize how much we love this resort...it is so peaceful there, it's almost like you aren't even in the middle of WDW. We can't wait to go back .


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lauralaylin said:


> Thank you BirdsOfPreyDave, that is very helpful!  We're in a studio, but we drive to Florida so maybe he could go to the ESPN Club alone if the Turf Club Lounge isn't an option.



There may be a TV in the new DVC lounge at EPCOT? I have not been there yet so not sure. Anybody been?


----------



## jaysmom4285

davper said:


> Standing on the buses will always be a risk no matter how crowded the time of year.
> Disney will adjust the number of buses down or up based on resort occupency.





autkidd said:


> Thanks for the tips. I think we will request to be at the Grandstand to minimize the chances of having to stand.



Just to point out that you would just about never stand on your way into the parks if you were in the Grandstand section, since it's the first stop and the bus arrives empty.  There would have to be masses of people at the bus stop head of you for that to happen.  There's no guarantee about the return ride from the parks, of course, but at least Grandstand is the first to get dropped off, which would minimize standing time.


----------



## DizDaD7

jaysmom4285 said:


> Just to point out that you would just about never stand on your way into the parks if you were in the Grandstand section, since it's the first stop and the bus arrives empty.  There would have to be masses of people at the bus stop head of you for that to happen.  There's no guarantee about the return ride from the parks, of course, but at least Grandstand is the first to get dropped off, which would minimize standing time.



Not unless they sit for the first 3 bldgs, & then it gets so crowded where they would offer their seat up.


----------



## jaysmom4285

DizDaD7 said:


> Not unless they sit for the first 3 bldgs, & then it gets so crowded where they would offer their seat up.



My point was that they wouldn't be forced to stand because the bus was full when it pulled up, since it would arrive empty, thereby assuring them a seat.  If someone chooses to stand later because they gave up their seat voluntarily, it's their decision, not something forced on them by a full bus.


----------



## DizDaD7

I guess.


----------



## autkidd

i would be standing if it got so crowded that I needed to offer my seat to someone that could use it more than I would. 

Thanks for the tips. We all are extremely excited about staying here. Almost 2 weeks away!


----------



## davper

autkidd said:


> i would be standing if it got so crowded that I needed to offer my seat to someone that could use it more than I would.
> 
> Thanks for the tips. We all are extremely excited about staying here. Almost 2 weeks away!


Which is every time I get on the bus. There is always a parent carrying a sleeping child or an older person that needs a seat.


----------



## dcibrando

the SSR studios are a little crowded, but are there any rumors to it enabling 5 per room like some of the other DVC studios now?


----------



## Perelandra

Just joined DVC with SSR as my home resort last weekend and already booked my 1st stay in a 2br villa starting 2 weeks from tomorrow. Will be my 1st time staying here, and I cannot wait!


----------



## Babydreamz

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> LOL, too bad it's the day you arrive.  If it were later in the trip, you could give him a load of laundry and send him to one of the laundry rooms.  There are TVs (and chairs) in there, too.



Thanks for the great idea! haha I hope there's a "game" on when we go just so I can convince DH to do the laundry.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Perelandra said:


> Just joined DVC with SSR as my home resort last weekend and already booked my 1st stay in a 2br villa starting 2 weeks from tomorrow. Will be my 1st time staying here, and I cannot wait!



Welcome home! I hope you enjoy your new home resort as much as we do.


----------



## davper

Perelandra said:


> Just joined DVC with SSR as my home resort last weekend and already booked my 1st stay in a 2br villa starting 2 weeks from tomorrow. Will be my 1st time staying here, and I cannot wait!


Welcome home neighbor. You will find that you spend a lot of time in Disney Springs. I do. I was walking there almost daily on my last trip.


----------



## tgarre06

I'm currently booked in 2 rooms at POR Royal Rooms for 12/8 to 12/12. Traveling with me is my, my husband, my 1 and 4 yo, my dad and stepmom (in 50s), 26 yo stepbrother and 3 yo niece. I can switch to a 2 bedroom at SSR for only $200 more total. For you SSR pros, do you think we should switch resorts? I'm thinking the kitchen (not for cooking haha), living room, laundry and balcony will be much appreciated amenities! And, if the weather cooperates, I love the idea of zero entry pools for my 1 yo. Loved the zero entry at Kidani and Poly, so nice to not have to hold the kiddos the whole time in the water. Probably a no brainer I'm over analyzing right?


----------



## Perelandra

tgarre06 said:


> I'm currently booked in 2 rooms at POR Royal Rooms for 12/8 to 12/12. Traveling with me is my, my husband, my 1 and 4 yo, my dad and stepmom (in 50s), 26 yo stepbrother and 3 yo niece. I can switch to a 2 bedroom at SSR for only $200 more total. For you SSR pros, do you think we should switch resorts? I'm thinking the kitchen (not for cooking haha), living room, laundry and balcony will be much appreciated amenities! And, if the weather cooperates, I love the idea of zero entry pools for my 1 yo. Loved the zero entry at Kidani and Poly, so nice to not have to hold the kiddos the whole time in the water. Probably a no brainer I'm over analyzing right?


It sounds to me like you've already convinced yourself. I would think all the extra amenities would be worth $200. Not to mention a 2 bedroom will provide more of a homey feel and probably a little more privacy.


----------



## RachelTori

tgarre06 said:


> I'm currently booked in 2 rooms at POR Royal Rooms for 12/8 to 12/12. Traveling with me is my, my husband, my 1 and 4 yo, my dad and stepmom (in 50s), 26 yo stepbrother and 3 yo niece. I can switch to a 2 bedroom at SSR for only $200 more total. *For you SSR pros, do you think we should switch resorts?* I'm thinking the kitchen (not for cooking haha), living room, laundry and balcony will be much appreciated amenities! And, if the weather cooperates, I love the idea of zero entry pools for my 1 yo. Loved the zero entry at Kidani and Poly, so nice to not have to hold the kiddos the whole time in the water. Probably a no brainer I'm over analyzing right?



Absolutely!!


----------



## Brian Noble

Before switching, think about how the sleeping arrangements will work out. Someone is going to be on the pull-out.


----------



## DenLo

Brian Noble said:


> Before switching, think about how the sleeping arrangements will work out. Someone is going to be on the pull-out.



I like Brian's thinking on this change.  However, you will be going from two rooms to three for all of you to share with at least another 400 square feet.  I would be tempted to switch and hope that no one had back problems for the pull out couch.


----------



## tgarre06

DenLo said:


> I like Brian's thinking on this change.  However, you will be going from two rooms to three for all of you to share with at least another 400 square feet.  I would be tempted to switch and hope that no one had back problems for the pull out couch.


I didn't think about the bed situation  Since we are going to the parks every day of our trip, we are going to be in the rooms mostly to sleep. Even though the extra space would be wonderful, I'm not sure it outweighs someone having to sleep on a pullout couch. I have to think about that one...


----------



## davper

Bedroom1 - You your husband and 1yo in playpen that is included in closet.
Bedroom2 bed 1- Dad and Step-mon
Bedroom2 bed 2 - Brother and 3yo and maybe 4yo
Couch without pulling out - 4yo after falling asleep in bed and moved to couch after adults go to bed.

The kitchen will come in very handy even if you don't plan to cook.


----------



## tgarre06

davper said:


> Bedroom1 - You your husband and 1yo in playpen that is included in closet.
> Bedroom2 bed 1- Dad and Step-mon
> Bedroom2 bed 2 - Brother and 3yo and maybe 4yo
> Couch without pulling out - 4yo after falling asleep in bed and moved to couch after adults go to bed.
> 
> The kitchen will come in very handy even if you don't plan to cook.


Based on Disney's website, the other room will have the 2 beds, not 1 bed and a sofa. I think we are going to take the plunge! We won't have cars. Are the buses comparable to other resorts? Hit or miss? I just don't want bad bus service.


----------



## jaysmom4285

tgarre06 said:


> Based on Disney's website, the other room will have the 2 beds, not 1 bed and a sofa. I think we are going to take the plunge! We won't have cars. Are the buses comparable to other resorts? Hit or miss? I just don't want bad bus service.



The bus service is no better or worse than at any other resort, since buses are dispatched from a central location and the resort has no control over it.


----------



## 1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys

tgarre06 said:


> Based on Disney's website, the other room will have the 2 beds, not 1 bed and a sofa. I think we are going to take the plunge! We won't have cars. Are the buses comparable to other resorts? Hit or miss? I just don't want bad bus service.



I think this would depend on if you have a dedicated two bedroom or a lock-off.  A dedicated two bedroom would definitely have two queen beds in the second bedroom, a pull out sofa in the living room and a king bed in the "master".

The lock offs are a different set up.  I personally have not stayed in one but I think the second bedroom would have a bed and pull out sofa.  

Just make sure which you have so there are no surprises.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys said:


> I think this would depend on if you have a dedicated two bedroom or a lock-off.  A dedicated two bedroom would definitely have two queen beds in the second bedroom, a pull out sofa in the living room and a king bed in the "master".
> 
> The lock offs are a different set up.  I personally have not stayed in one but I think the second bedroom would have a bed and pull out sofa.
> 
> Just make sure which you have so there are no surprises.


There are two types of two-bedroom units.  A two-bedroom lock-off is a one-bedroom villa and a deluxe studio with a connecting door.  This setup would have two beds and two pull-out couches, as the "second bedroom" is actually a studio with it's own outside entrance, a kitchenette, queen-sized bed and a couch.

A dedicated two-bedroom (often listed simply as "Two-Bedroom Villa") will only have one outside door.  The second bedroom will have two queen-sized beds.

Both units are the same price.


----------



## kshark1958

First week of November( Jersey week) our family will be staying at SSR for an entire week. My mom will have an ECV so my question is about transportation to the theme parks. What would be the best building to stay at in regards to my mom being able to get on and off the bus with her ECV because of crowds since the bus makes five different stops within SSR. I know WDW does everything they can for people on ECVs I was just looking for some pointers. I was thinking grandstand but just want to be sure. Also can I request a certain building.Thank you ahead of time for all your suggestions and ideas.


----------



## DizDaD7

kshark1958 said:


> First week of November( Jersey week) our family will be staying at SSR for an entire week. My mom will have an ECV so my question is about transportation to the theme parks. What would be the best building to stay at in regards to my mom being able to get on and off the bus with her ECV because of crowds since the bus makes five different stops within SSR. I know WDW does everything they can for people on ECVs I was just looking for some pointers. I was thinking grandstand but just want to be sure. Also can I request a certain building.Thank you ahead of time for all your suggestions and ideas.[



You are correct. Grandstand would be the 1st stop to get on & also off after returning.

The next stop I believe is Carousel, followed by Paddock, Congress Park, and finally Springs.
We're also going for Jersey week, & also requested Grandstand.  What I would suggest as a request is, close to Transportation.  Either way, See ya down there..


----------



## ArielSRL

tgarre06 said:


> Based on Disney's website, the other room will have the 2 beds, not 1 bed and a sofa. I think we are going to take the plunge! We won't have cars. Are the buses comparable to other resorts? Hit or miss? I just don't want bad bus service.


There are 5 bus stops at SSR and in the morning the bus can get busy so you may want to make sure to get on at an early stop (or request a section with an early stop).


----------



## Sorrel

I have been slowly but surely reading through the thread, and want to say thank you for all of the info and photos. My partner and I are staying for 15 nights from 28th September, and are really excited as it is our first time at SSR. We did visit it last trip to walk through the resort and get a feel for it and decided it is somewhere we would like to try. The grounds seem full of green areas and water, and hopefully a bit of Florida wildlife as that is something we love to see.

We would really prefer to stay at Congress Park as we are on the DDP, and intend to spend quite a few evenings at DS. We are just trying to get our heads around a room request. Out of the 4 buildings in that area it looks like the middle 2 overlook the pool - is that right? We would really prefer not to do that. Could we request just the outer buildings? We would ideally prefer a DS view, and we have learned from this thread that even numbers do not face the parked car area. So do we request something like Congress Park, outer building, even numbered room, DS view? Any insights would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## davper

I made a request for an upper floor over looking Disney Springs at Congress Park. And that is exactly what I got. It was not the closest building to DS. Next time, I think I will make that might first choice. I spent more time walking there than I did admiring the view.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

We always ask for Congress Park with a Downtown (now Springs) view, when staying at SSR.

We don't find the walk to the Carriage House bad at all.  In fact, we have been known to get off the bus at the Grandstand, stop and fill mugs at the pool, walk up to the Artist Point and fill up again, and then walk on to Congress Park.   We sometimes Beat the Bus if it was crowded.  But, for the most part, we just don't care.

I have bad knees and have no problems doing this walk.


----------



## RachelTori

Conan the Librarian said:


> We always ask for Congress Park with a Downtown (now Springs) view, when staying at SSR.
> 
> We don't find the walk to the Carriage House bad at all.  In fact, we have been known to get off the bus at the Grandstand, stop and fill mugs at the pool, walk up to the Artist Point and fill up again, and then walk on to Congress Park.   We sometimes Beat the Bus if it was crowded.  But, for the most part, we just don't care.
> 
> I have bad knees and have no problems doing this walk.



Starting January 2017, that is the "new" higher point booking category, is that correct?


----------



## js

Hi. Im staying at THVs. We will not have a car. How far of a walk is it to the gym and is there a rowing machine?

Thank you.


----------



## Brian Noble

RachelTori said:


> Starting January 2017, that is the "new" higher point booking category, is that correct?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Sorrel

Conan the Librarian said:


> We always ask for Congress Park with a Downtown (now Springs) view, when staying at SSR.
> 
> We don't find the walk to the Carriage House bad at all.  In fact, we have been known to get off the bus at the Grandstand, stop and fill mugs at the pool, walk up to the Artist Point and fill up again, and then walk on to Congress Park.   We sometimes Beat the Bus if it was crowded.  But, for the most part, we just don't care.
> 
> I have bad knees and have no problems doing this walk.



Thank you. We aren't bothered at all about the distance to Carriage House either. Just the view!


----------



## kshark1958

Never requested a specific room or building before so I was wondering what the process was for doing this. Do I call DVC member services or somehow get in contact with someone at the front desk at SSR and do I have to do it at a certain time before I arrive,such as a week or month before or have to wait till check in.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

If booking a cash reservation with Disney for this resort in 2017, will the standard and preferred options apply?


----------



## Kellie_G3

kshark1958 said:


> Never requested a specific room or building before so I was wondering what the process was for doing this. Do I call DVC member services or somehow get in contact with someone at the front desk at SSR and do I have to do it at a certain time before I arrive,such as a week or month before or have to wait till check in.



I have called and requested as soon as I booked the room but if you do the online check in then you can request a building or by elevator and upper or lower level or with a balcony or by transportation.  You get 2 choices online... or I did today.  I call though because I feel a little better telling them that I need something closer because I am alone or with people who are older and would benefit from being closer esp since we dont travel by car to disney


----------



## JohnDaleswife

If we book a studio there in February I think I am just going to try to request a location in buildings 10, 9 or 8.  These are in the Paddock section.  Would like to be near the Paddock pool, but I dont really want a pool view, if that makes sense.

Wouldn't mind trying for the Springs section but I don't like the thoughts of being the last to be picked up on the bus route.  No seats?


----------



## Brian Noble

JohnDaleswife said:


> If booking a cash reservation with Disney for this resort in 2017, will the standard and preferred options apply?


It doesn't look like it---there is only one rate.
http://www.mousesavers.com/2017-saratoga-springs-room-rates-season-dates/

I have no idea if that means they are only going to book in one or the other, or if you might get either.


----------



## DenLo

DVC now give the rack rates on their DVC Quick Reference Guide, http://dvcexplorer.com/qm/staticAssets/pdfs/SSR_TariffCard.pdf?pageWidth=450&pageHeight=600

It only shows seasons and does not list views as an option.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

Brian Noble said:


> It doesn't look like it---there is only one rate.
> http://www.mousesavers.com/2017-saratoga-springs-room-rates-season-dates/
> 
> I have no idea if that means they are only going to book in one or the other, or if you might get either.



Ya, odd.  I guess if I were to add a  buildings 6 and 7 in the Springs section as a second request, we could just walk over to the bus stop at the Paddock to try and grab a seat.  But that got me to thinking, do a lot of people who stay in the Springs section do just that?  Walk over to the Paddock bus stop to catch a ride there?


----------



## DVCMadness

Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet.  But apparently Disney is discontinuing bus service from SSR to Disney Springs.  

http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...l-bus-service-and-other-transport-changes.htm

They will be adding an Internal Bus Route that connects the treehouse villas and runs every 20 minutes.  So the only options to get to Disney Springs now are the Sassagoula River or the walking paths.

Thoughts?


----------



## nonnasally

I am a little concerned about the bus announcement concerning Disney Springs.  Staying as a first time DVC owner for F and W.   I have 3 studios booked for my family for a week at SSR, our home resort.  DH is disabled and will be in a wheelchair ( manual one) the entire time.  Getting a bit nervous now that I will not only be contending with buses to parks plus wheelchair but now pushing it to Disney Springs.  Never stayed at SSR before and now getting flack from the " kids" about our ressies.  Please tell me we will love SSR.  So worried this is going to be too cumbersome for DH.   DKids are spoiled Monorail kids from way back! Yes, my fault!!


----------



## DVCMadness

Already being discussed here:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/di...-internal-bus-service-from-next-week.3539773/

But I thought I'd also post here for all you SSR fans!


----------



## Sorrel

We are staying for the first time in 3 weeks and so have no idea about the length of time the bus takes to get around the resort. We have stayed at OKW and so have experienced a resort that has a few bus stops around it, but 7 at SSR seems excessive. Can someone please give me an idea of how long the loop around the resort will take so I can prepare my mind for how long we will be on the bus? Thanks!!


----------



## georgejr

Anyone know what the current pool hours are? My trip is the first week of October, just trying to get an idea for planning.
Thanks


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sorrel said:


> We are staying for the first time in 3 weeks and so have no idea about the length of time the bus takes to get around the resort. We have stayed at OKW and so have experienced a resort that has a few bus stops around it, but 7 at SSR seems excessive. Can someone please give me an idea of how long the loop around the resort will take so I can prepare my mind for how long we will be on the bus? Thanks!!



I just read that SSR has a new internal bus system. Do you mean this? If so I would guess around 15 minutes based on the one that goes onto the parks. It depends on time of day and how many people waiting. If there are scooters loading etc. I have never clocked it as taking too long.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

georgejr said:


> Anyone know what the current pool hours are? My trip is the first week of October, just trying to get an idea for planning.
> Thanks



I think they are usually 10 am - 10 pm but somebody else might confirm?


----------



## Sorrel

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I just read that SSR has a new internal bus system. Do you mean this? If so I would guess around 15 minutes based on the one that goes onto the parks. It depends on time of day and how many people waiting. If there are scooters loading etc. I have never clocked it as taking too long.



Thank you. Yes, it was more about how much extra the loop that now goes to the Treehouses will take.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sorrel said:


> Thank you. Yes, it was more about how much extra the loop that now goes to the Treehouses will take.



I see. Sorry I do not know! Staying there ourselves in a weeks time will know more then!


----------



## Sorrel

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I see. Sorry I do not know! Staying there ourselves in a weeks time will know more then!



Oh well you will find out before me then! 3 weeks for me. It might be interesting to travel to the Treehouse area once, but I have a feeling i will get a bit annoyed with that extra journey!!


----------



## georgejr

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I think they are usually 10 am - 10 pm but somebody else might confirm?


Thanks Paula, that is about what I thought they'd be, although I hoped for some later hours after parks. Am I right that the pools at The Grandstand and Carriage House have no lifeguards and can be used later?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sorrel said:


> Oh well you will find out before me then! 3 weeks for me. It might be interesting to travel to the Treehouse area once, but I have a feeling i will get a bit annoyed with that extra journey!!



I would be delighted to find out for you! I am disabled as well mine will be a worse case scenario!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

georgejr said:


> Thanks Paula, that is about what I thought they'd be, although I hoped for some later hours after parks. Am I right that the pools at The Grandstand and Carriage House have no lifeguards and can be used later?



We stay a lot at The Grandstand and I have never seen a lifeguard. There are life guards at the Springs pool at the carriage house though. I assumed they all had the same hours with or without guards. I think they lock the gate but not Sure.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

DVCMadness said:


> Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet.  But apparently Disney is discontinuing bus service from SSR to Disney Springs.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...l-bus-service-and-other-transport-changes.htm
> 
> They will be adding an Internal Bus Route that connects the treehouse villas and runs every 20 minutes.  So the only options to get to Disney Springs now are the Sassagoula River or the walking paths.
> 
> Thoughts?


If we were to stay here in February, I could see us driving and parking over in the parking lot close to the boat launch, (assuming that could be done) and just walking over to the launch to head to Disney Springs.  Or would it be better to take the internal bus to the bus launch?

But is the West side dock the only place it would drop us off and pick us up?  Resulting in us having to walk all the way down once to get to the Marketplace, which would be fine, but then having to walk all the way back up to the West side to get back on the boat?


----------



## DVCMadness

I think there may be some confusion about the new Internal Bus loop.  The theme parks bus routes will stay the same, following this route and only making the five main stops (not seven) before heading to the park:

Theme Park --> Grandstand --> Carousel --> Paddock --> Congress Park --> The Springs --> Theme Park

They are adding a new "Internal Shuttle", or a bus that never leaves the resort.  THIS bus will stop at all seven stops, following this route:

THV North Stop --> THV South Stop --> Congress Park --> The Springs --> Grandstand --> Carousel --> Paddock --> Congress Park --> THV North Stop

This new internal shuttle comes with a cost, though.  Because of the new shuttle, Disney justified ridding SSR of its direct bus service to Disney Springs; assuming guests can take the internal shuttle to either Congress Park or The Springs and walk or take the Sassagoula Water Taxi.

*Boats:*
The Sassagoula Water Taxi from SSR will take you only to The Landing dock and back.  It will not drop you off at the West Side dock.


----------



## lgcountry

The water parks are the ones who really get shafted!  You can go to Congress Park and get one to Typhoon Lagoon.  To get to Blizzard Beach, you need to get to Disney Springs by walking or boat, then catch a bus to BB.  I have no clue why they didn't just leave the water parks on the Theme Park routes!


----------



## js

Sorrel said:


> Oh well you will find out before me then! 3 weeks for me. It might be interesting to travel to the Treehouse area once, but I have a feeling i will get a bit annoyed with that extra journey!!



I am staying in the THVs between Christmas and New Years.  So, is it correct now there is/are bus stop(s)? So I don't walk to SSR any longer
to get the bus? I'm very confused with the whole bus thing and just want to make sure I am where I am suppose to be LOL
Thanks!


----------



## js

DVCMadness said:


> I think there may be some confusion about the new Internal Bus loop.  The theme parks bus routes will stay the same, following this route and only making the five main stops (not seven) before heading to the park:
> 
> Theme Park --> Grandstand --> Carousel --> Paddock --> Congress Park --> The Springs --> Theme Park
> 
> They are adding a new "Internal Shuttle", or a bus that never leaves the resort.  THIS bus will stop at all seven stops, following this route:
> 
> THV North Stop --> THV South Stop --> Congress Park --> The Springs --> Grandstand --> Carousel --> Paddock --> Congress Park --> THV North Stop
> 
> This new internal shuttle comes with a cost, though.  Because of the new shuttle, Disney justified ridding SSR of its direct bus service to Disney Springs; assuming guests can take the internal shuttle to either Congress Park or The Springs and walk or take the Sassagoula Water Taxi.
> 
> *Boats:*
> The Sassagoula Water Taxi from SSR will take you only to The Landing dock and back.  It will not drop you off at the West Side dock.



Oh, thank you.
I am staying at THVs.  Where would I want to request that is not too far from the first SSR bus stop?
I also liked the idea of staying at a THV that overlooked the water where the boats go but maybe those are two different requests?
I am so confused LOL
We are a family of 4, kids are 22 and 18 so no strollers and we don't mind the walk but want something somewhat convenient since we are
going at an extremely busy time (between Christmas and New Years).

Thank you so much!


----------



## DisneyJo

georgejr said:


> Thanks Paula, that is about what I thought they'd be, although I hoped for some later hours after parks. Am I right that the pools at The Grandstand and Carriage House have no lifeguards and can be used later?


 We've just returned from the Grandstand and the official closing time at the Grandstand pool was 11pm however when we came home from MNSSHP a couple of nights ago at about 12.30 there were people in the pool!


----------



## JohnDaleswife

DisneyJo said:


> We've just returned from the Grandstand and the official closing time at the Grandstand pool was 11pm however when we came home from MNSSHP a couple of nights ago at about 12.30 there were people in the pool!


Is there a gate or fence around it?  (not that we would be swimming at that time in February though)


----------



## ArielSRL

JohnDaleswife said:


> If we book a studio there in February I think I am just going to try to request a location in buildings 10, 9 or 8.  These are in the Paddock section.  Would like to be near the Paddock pool, but I dont really want a pool view, if that makes sense.
> 
> Wouldn't mind trying for the Springs section but I don't like the thoughts of being the last to be picked up on the bus route.  No seats?


We did Springs and figured we would walk across the bridge to Paddock if we were riding a bus in the morning. Of course, we had our vehicle, so we weren't relying on buses and ended up not using them at all, so if I was using them daily, I might would have made a different choice.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

ArielSRL said:


> We did Springs and figured we would walk across the bridge to Paddock if we were riding a bus in the morning. Of course, we had our vehicle, so we weren't relying on buses and ended up not using them at all, so if I was using them daily, I might would have made a different choice.


Ya, I figure that a lot of people who get a room in the Springs may have the same idea about catching a bus at one of the Paddock stops.  I imagine that it is probably standing room only for many of the buses by the time it gets to the Springs.


----------



## DisneyJo

JohnDaleswife said:


> Is there a gate or fence around it?  (not that we would be swimming at that time in February though)


 Yes there is a fence around the Grandstand pool with gates but as far as I'm aware they were never locked.


----------



## DVCMadness

If someone at SSR could report back as soon as possible with their experience with the new Internal Shuttle and Disney Springs transportation options, that'd be great!


----------



## MrsJobba1

Could someone clarify how to get to the water parks when staying at SSR 

Does blizzard beach share the AK bus? 

How do u get to typhoon lagoon is there is no Disney springs bus? 

Thanks


----------



## JohnDaleswife

I might just switch to this resort when Disney releases their discounts for early 2017.  Then I am thinking about inquiring around two months out about renting points through a broker.  
Just to see if anything might be available.  If it is, that might be great, but if not, that will be ok too.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

I am still completely confused about getting to Disney Springs by boat.  The boat only has one point where it picks up, right, and just one or two points where it drops off at Disney Springs?


----------



## labdogs42

So, I just booked a week at SSR in February 2017 and I need all the scoop!  I've never stayed at SSR before, I have only walked around the property a bit when we wandered over from Disney Springs.  We booked a 1BR with my mom's RCI points!  From what I gather, in about a week I need to contact Disney to make sure they have the reservation and I should be able to get the dining plan (if I want it), DME, magic bands, etc, just like a regular resort guest.

So, as a first timer at this resort (25 times to Disney, not a newbie at that part!) -what do I need to know? We have an 11 year old son and will probably want to be near a pool.  We plan to go to Disney Springs pretty often, too.  Any suggestions for building requests?  Anything else I need to know?  Thanks!


----------



## DizDaD7

labdogs42 said:


> So, I just booked a week at SSR in February 2017 and I need all the scoop!  I've never stayed at SSR before, I have only walked around the property a bit when we wandered over from Disney Springs.  We booked a 1BR with my mom's RCI points!  From what I gather, in about a week I need to contact Disney to make sure they have the reservation and I should be able to get the dining plan (if I want it), DME, magic bands, etc, just like a regular resort guest.
> 
> So, as a first timer at this resort (25 times to Disney, not a newbie at that part!) -what do I need to know? We have an 11 year old son and will probably want to be near a pool.  We plan to go to Disney Springs pretty often, too.  Any suggestions for building requests?  Anything else I need to know?  Thanks!



Sure.....That the Turf Club is a true hidden gem.....Especially the Prime Rib...Delish.


----------



## TinkFan74

I am in need of some expert advice!
My vacation in July was a nightmare, take it from me, never stay in a studio for 12 nights with four teenage girls as somebody may end up dead. That being said, my trip next summer will be all about relaxation so I am considering SSR for two weeks in late August. I am an owner at SSR, but I have never actually stayed here yet, so I would like some opinions on how relaxing this resort can be. Mt favourite resort I have tried so far has been OKW because of the chill vibe, and not feeling as though you are stacked on top of other vacation goers; I also like that you get to be close to your car, so you don't have a hike to get to your room. What I don't like are the lack of vegan food options close by, so we always had to travel to eat. Any advice would be appreciated,
Thanks
Stacey


----------



## DVCMadness

JohnDaleswife said:


> I am still completely confused about getting to Disney Springs by boat.  The boat only has one point where it picks up, right, and just one or two points where it drops off at Disney Springs?



The Blue Flag boats of the Sassagoula Steamboat Company transport guests to and from Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa and Disney Springs following this route:

_The Landing dock at Disney Springs --> Carriage House stop --> Treehouse Villa stop --> Carriage House stop --> The Landing dock at Disney Springs...
_
There are TWO stops along the Sassagoula River that pick up guests from the resort, as shown above, i.e. the Treehouse Villa Stop and the Carriage House stop.  The Blue Flag boats will ONLY stop at The Landing dock at Disney Springs.  Guests will have to walk or take Red Flag boats to travel to the West Side and the Marketplace.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

DVCMadness said:


> The Blue Flag boats of the Sassagoula Steamboat Company transport guests to and from Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa and Disney Springs following this route:
> 
> _The Landing dock at Disney Springs --> Carriage House stop --> Treehouse Villa stop --> Carriage House stop --> The Landing dock at Disney Springs...
> _
> There are TWO stops along the Sassagoula River that pick up guests from the resort, as shown above, i.e. the Treehouse Villa Stop and the Carriage House stop.  The Blue Flag boats will ONLY stop at The Landing dock at Disney Springs.  Guests will have to walk or take Red Flag boats to travel to the West Side and the Marketplace.


So if your waiting at the Carriage House stop, you will either go to a pick up at the Treehouse Villa Stop and another stop at the Carriage House on your way back, then head to the Landing dock or you will just head straight to the Landing dock?


----------



## MarkF0wle

JohnDaleswife said:


> So if your waiting at the Carriage House stop, you will either go to a pick up at the Treehouse Villa Stop and another stop at the Carriage House on your way back, then head to the Landing dock or you will just head straight to the Landing dock?



Correct. The boat captain will let you know what his next stop will be & whether it will be quicker to wait for another boat that will get you to Disney Springs sooner, or not. Generally as a boat is travelling from SSR to the Treehouses, there is another boat going the opposite direction.


----------



## pinklotusflower

TinkFan74 said:


> What I don't like are the lack of vegan food options close by, so we always had to travel to eat. Any advice would be appreciated,
> Thanks
> Stacey



Your not far from Sweet Tomato if you have a car, I'd also go for a one bedroom so you can make some meals


----------



## jerseygal

We will be at the Epcot Resorts for F&W, but our friends, 2 couples(also DVC members on points) will be staying at SSR, I believe standard studios. We have only stayed once about 5 years ago at SSR, Paddock pool area. I believe that they have some ADR's at DS, so I read that Grandstand "near pool bus stop" seems to be a good request for bus transportation as well as walking to DS. I also read that Congress Park is another good request, but that you must have a preferred category booked for this area and not standard?? Thanks in advance, would like to pass along some good advice from the "experts" on a request that both couples can make.


----------



## DizDaD7

jerseygal said:


> We will be at the Epcot Resorts for F&W, but our friends, 2 couples(also DVC members on points) will be staying at SSR, I believe standard studios. We have only stayed once about 5 years ago at SSR, Paddock pool area. I believe that they have some ADR's at DS, so I read that Grandstand "near pool bus stop" seems to be a good request for bus transportation as well as walking to DS. I also read that Congress Park is another good request, but that you must have a preferred category booked for this area and not standard?? Thanks in advance, would like to pass along some good advice from the "experts" on a request that both couples can make.


Grandstand is a good request, for it will be the 1st to be picked up & dropped off.  Some I've found get off here as well and walk back to springs , rather than wait to go all the way around.

Springs & Congress Park are eventually going to be Preferred, but judging by what you stated ( F& W) I'm guessing this year, so it isn't any more points for those 2 areas. At least not until next year.


----------



## Perelandra

I just got back from a 7 night trip to OKW and am a new DVC member, so I used some points to tack on another night at my new home resort SSR. We stayed in 2 bedroom villas at both resorts. I was convinced from what I've read on here and other blogs that I would prefer the atmosphere and rooms of OKW, but boy was I wrong. I'm so glad I bought in at SSR, I loved the coziness, cleanliness, and detail of the villas. I loved the pools at Paddock and Carriage House. OKW is showing too much wear and age for me. Don't get me wrong OKW is very nice, but I just wanted to throw in my 2 cents that SSR far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## jerseygal

DizDaD7 said:


> Grandstand is a good request, for it will be the 1st to be picked up & dropped off.  Some I've found get off here as well and walk back to springs , rather than wait to go all the way around.
> 
> Springs & Congress Park are eventually going to be Preferred, but judging by what you stated ( F& W) I'm guessing this year, so it isn't any more points for those 2 areas. At least not until next year.


Thanks, I appreciate the information and I will pass it alobg!


----------



## DizDaD7

jerseygal said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the information and I will pass it alobg!


No worries......


----------



## georgejr

4 sleeps away from our first stay at SSR. Cannot wait to be there, have watched so many videos of the grounds and the pool areas. Hoping for the Paddock area near the pool!!!!


----------



## DizDaD7

georgejr said:


> 4 sleeps away from our first stay at SSR. Cannot wait to be there, have watched so many videos of the grounds and the pool areas. Hoping for the Paddock area near the pool!!!!



Try and fight through the last 2 nights, for you'll be there soon enuff....Have fun


----------



## momof2gr8kids

How are the sleep sofas in the studio?  We have a studio booked at AKL for 6 nights then going to Coronado Springs.  Have an opportunity to stay here instead in a studio, however the only thing I worry about is the sleeper sofa for 10 days straight.  Kids 15 and 12 would be sharing.


----------



## Nanajo1

It depends on how well you kids share a bed. We have found the sofa beds comfortable but never shared with a teen.


----------



## ArielSRL

momof2gr8kids said:


> How are the sleep sofas in the studio?  We have a studio booked at AKL for 6 nights then going to Coronado Springs.  Have an opportunity to stay here instead in a studio, however the only thing I worry about is the sleeper sofa for 10 days straight.  Kids 15 and 12 would be sharing.


My 4 year old and I shared the sleeper sofa in the 1 bedroom at SSR in June. It was fine for us for 7 nights. Nothing wonderful, of course, but no complaints either.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Nanajo1 said:


> It depends on how well you kids share a bed. We have found the sofa beds comfortable but never shared with a teen.





ArielSRL said:


> My 4 year old and I shared the sleeper sofa in the 1 bedroom at SSR in June. It was fine for us for 7 nights. Nothing wonderful, of course, but no complaints either.



Thanks for the feedback.  We're campers - so we're all fine with sharing cramped quarters at times lol.  As long as it's comfy.


----------



## ajasmom

momof2gr8kids said:


> How are the sleep sofas in the studio?  We have a studio booked at AKL for 6 nights then going to Coronado Springs.  Have an opportunity to stay here instead in a studio, however the only thing I worry about is the sleeper sofa for 10 days straight.  Kids 15 and 12 would be sharing.


Call housekeeping when you get to your room and ask for the egg crate for the pull out.  It does make it more comfortable


----------



## Nanajo1

We have used the sleeper sofas at OKW,BWV,AKLK and never felt the need to get an egg crate. We had no complaints.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Thanks everyone - we're on a WL, so if it comes through will be back with more questions!


----------



## reddog

Room request help!

We've been to Disney many times but this will be our first stay at Saratoga Springs.  I'm trying to word a room-type request if possible and I'm not quite sure if it makes sense.  We will have a two bedroom villa and I know that I do want to request a lock-off with the studio as we will have another adult with us and I think that would make it more comfortable for them to have the kitchenette.  What I would like to add on to that request is the possibility of a lock-off with the "enclosed" balconies. These appear to me to be on the far ends and middle of the buildings so there are three of these types per floor(?).  They seem a bit more private (not a fan of the balconies that are open on all sides).  Does the term "enclosed" balcony make sense?  We're somewhat open on villa building location so this really would be the main request.  Any suggestions on how I might make a straightforward request for this type of set-up would be greatly appreciated.  I don't want to be as wordy as this post!


----------



## han22735

reddog said:


> Room request help!
> 
> We've been to Disney many times but this will be our first stay at Saratoga Springs.  I'm trying to word a room-type request if possible and I'm not quite sure if it makes sense.  We will have a two bedroom villa and I know that I do want to request a lock-off with the studio as we will have another adult with us and I think that would make it more comfortable for them to have the kitchenette.  What I would like to add on to that request is the possibility of a lock-off with the "enclosed" balconies. These appear to me to be on the far ends and middle of the buildings so there are three of these types per floor(?).  They seem a bit more private (not a fan of the balconies that are open on all sides).  Does the term "enclosed" balcony make sense?  We're somewhat open on villa building location so this really would be the main request.  Any suggestions on how I might make a straightforward request for this type of set-up would be greatly appreciated.  I don't want to be as wordy as this post!



First--Lock-off is a booking category did you book that?


----------



## reddog

han22735 said:


> First--Lock-off is a booking category did you book that?


We haven't booked yet but will be soon - this will be a cash reservation rather than points.


----------



## Brian Noble

I don't know if it is possible to book a lock-off on cash. If you want to guarantee that, you might want to rent through a Member instead. (It will probably also be cheaper, but it will be less flexible in terms of cancellation policy, etc.)


----------



## js

Hi. 

We are staying at SSR-THV between December 26-January 1. 

If the MK opens at 7 am, what time will the resort busses start running?  I would like to be on a bus stop no later than 5:30 am but not sure there would be a bus. 

Will it take me over 30 minutes to actually even get out of SSR. Would it be better if we walked from the THV to another part of SSR to get a bus?

Two years ago, we stayed at BLT and was walking down Main Street at 6:40 am so i want to make sure I am at MK at least 45 minutes prior to opening to be ahead of the crowds waiting to get in. 

If busses do not run that early, Does anyone have experience with using Uber between Christmas and New Years and have them available for pick up that early?  Would hey even be able to get me at THV?  My first option would be busses so hope it will work out. 

Thank you.


----------



## smcabee

THV only has internal buses.  If you want a seat I would walk over to Grandstand which is the first bus stop and closest to THV.  If you want to not wait too long on buses take the internal bus to the Springs or walk to the Springs bus stop which will be the final bus stop before departure to MK.  Note your walking distance will vary based on your THV location.


----------



## js

smcabee said:


> THV only has internal buses.  If you want a seat I would walk over to Grandstand which is the first bus stop and closest to THV.  If you want to not wait too long on buses take the internal bus to the Springs or walk to the Springs bus stop which will be the final bus stop before departure to MK.  Note your walking distance will vary based on your THV location.



Thank you. Im confused about the THV busses. When you say THV has internal busses do you mean the busses only run in a circle within the Treehouses? I am thinking, though, this is not the case if you are then saying to take a THV internal bus to Springs?

I am not sure yet where I even want to request (not even sure I would even have a shot getting my request since arriving there on December 26) since although I have a map, I still dont have a clue. I know we are spending lots of nights at DTD and if there is a TH by the boats to DTD I guess that would be a good option.

Anyway, sorry. What is my best option? Get to Springs? I am not sure it Would it make a difference if Im on the first bus if I get on first stop, whatever that may be, or last since its still the same bus so I may as well try to get a seat that early in the morning.

Thanks so much!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> Thank you. Im confused about the THV busses. When you say THV has internal busses do you mean the busses only run in a circle within the Treehouses? I am thinking, though, this is not the case if you are then saying to take a THV internal bus to Springs?
> 
> I am not sure yet where I even want to request (not even sure I would even have a shot getting my request since arriving there on December 26) since although I have a map, I still dont have a clue. I know we are spending lots of nights at DTD and if there is a TH by the boats to DTD I guess that would be a good option.
> 
> Anyway, sorry. What is my best option? Get to Springs? I am not sure it Would it make a difference if Im on the first bus if I get on first stop, whatever that may be, or last since its still the same bus so I may as well try to get a seat that early in the morning.
> 
> Thanks so much!



If you request a THV near either the boat landing or the South bus stop then you'll be pretty close to walk over to the Grandstand bus stop.  Otherwise, although it sounds like they've added SSR stops to the THV route making it an internal bus for the entire resort I'd suspect that early it would only be running between the two THV stops and the Springs stop.  So, you'd wait for that bus, ride it to the Springs where you'd get off and wait for the MK park bus.  I think I might bring a flashlight and just walk over to the Grandstand if I got a THV in the southern location.  Otherwise if you're more in the northern part I'd probably wait for the THV bus and ride it over to SSR to catch the park bus.


----------



## smcabee

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you request a THV near either the boat landing or the South bus stop then you'll be pretty close to walk over to the Grandstand bus stop.  Otherwise, although it sounds like they've added SSR stops to the THV route making it an internal bus for the entire resort I'd suspect that early it would only be running between the two THV stops and the Springs stop.  So, you'd wait for that bus, ride it to the Springs where you'd get off and wait for the MK park bus.  I think I might bring a flashlight and just walk over to the Grandstand if I got a THV in the southern location.  Otherwise if you're more in the northern part I'd probably wait for the THV bus and ride it over to SSR to catch the park bus.


This!!


----------



## js

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you request a THV near either the boat landing or the South bus stop then you'll be pretty close to walk over to the Grandstand bus stop.  Otherwise, although it sounds like they've added SSR stops to the THV route making it an internal bus for the entire resort I'd suspect that early it would only be running between the two THV stops and the Springs stop.  So, you'd wait for that bus, ride it to the Springs where you'd get off and wait for the MK park bus.  I think I might bring a flashlight and just walk over to the Grandstand if I got a THV in the southern location.  Otherwise if you're more in the northern part I'd probably wait for the THV bus and ride it over to SSR to catch the park bus.



Thanks so much for this information. 
I will see what THVs are by the boat landing and request those. If I get them, I can then walk over to Grandstand and wait for a bus. Is hhis correct?

If I do not get a bus by the boats and in the North section and we want to walk, do I still go to Grandstand? 

I want to start finalizing my plans. Thanks so much!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> Thanks so much for this information.
> I will see what THVs are by the boat landing and request those. If I get them, I can then walk over to Grandstand and wait for a bus. Is hhis correct?
> 
> If I do not get a bus by the boats and in the North section and we want to walk, do I still go to Grandstand?
> 
> I want to start finalizing my plans. Thanks so much!



The Grandstand bus stop will be the closest park bus stop to walk to from any part of THV - it's just fairly long if you are in a THV in the north section closer to the entry point into the THV section which is why I'd probably choose to ride the THV bus from that area over to SSR. 

This map from the first post might help you visualize if you haven't seen it already:


----------



## js

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The Grandstand bus stop will be the closest park bus stop to walk to from any part of THV - it's just fairly long if you are in a THV in the north section closer to the entry point into the THV section which is why I'd probably choose to ride the THV bus from that area over to SSR.
> 
> This map from the first post might help you visualize if you haven't seen it already:



Thanks SO much!! Tjis map helped me so much! So I want to request the Boat area. I want to request the area below the words "Tree Houses". So, I have the boat issue resolved. THANK YOU SO MUCH ALL! How exactly do I word that I want to be by the boat area and by Grandstand. That map is great. 

Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> Thanks SO much!! Tjis map helped me so much! So I want to request the Boat area. I want to request the area below the words "Tree Houses". So, I have the boat issue resolved. THANK YOU SO MUCH ALL! How exactly do I word that I want to be by the boat area and by Grandstand. That map is great.
> 
> Thanks.



I'd consider 3 possibilities - either close to boat dock or close to pool or close to south bus stop.  We've had one THV stay and I think my requests were close to pool and boat dock.  We could see the pool (although had to walk around the road to get to it) and were very close to the boat dock.  I'd guess we were in 7020.


----------



## js

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd consider 3 possibilities - either close to boat dock or close to pool or close to south bus stop.  We've had one THV stay and I think my requests were close to pool and boat dock.  We could see the pool (although had to walk around the road to get to it) and were very close to the boat dock.  I'd guess we were in 7020.



Hugs! You have been an excellent help!

I will say my request is...close to boat dock and pool" is that correct?

How and when do I do this? Just call DVC tomorrow?

Follow up closer?

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> Hugs! You have been an excellent help!
> 
> I will say my request is...close to boat dock and pool" is that correct?
> 
> How and when do I do this? Just call DVC tomorrow?
> 
> Follow up closer?
> 
> Thanks!



I always just put requests in with MS.  Never really do follow ups on it.


----------



## reddog

Brian Noble said:


> I don't know if it is possible to book a lock-off on cash. If you want to guarantee that, you might want to rent through a Member instead. (It will probably also be cheaper, but it will be less flexible in terms of cancellation policy, etc.)


We've rented points before and we decided this trip for a variety of reasons it makes more sense to book directly (however that may change if we don't get an AP discount!).  I'm just asking about making a general request when we book with Disney reservations directly.  Since DVC members have lock-off as a category already, I realize my question may not be something people have had experience with.  So, in addition to my original question about the wording of an "enclosed" balcony, here's another - if you request a specific area, like Paddock or Grandstand, and have a preferred building, do you request it by the building range number (like 9101-9436) or just Grandstand, prefer "9" (I realize this corresponds to two buildings since they are paired). 

Again, thank you for any input and I do realize that these are just requests and not even booking categories since we are dealing with a cash reservation.


----------



## ncgator

Thanks for posting all the excellent THV info!  I'm planning to book a week there for my 40th birthday next year as I thought it would be a good option to have friends and family stay with us at different times during the week.  Only a couple weeks left until I can book!


----------



## Dug720

Question...

I have booked a Studio for my one night pre-cruise stay in August 2017. I picked SSR primarily because I plan to spend the day and evening at Disney Springs, so I love the closeness and ability to walk.

I know I read on the first page that they are going to go to preferred and standard categories in 2017, but there was nothing on the website indicating standard or preferred - I just booked "Deluxe Studio". I was planning to request Congress Park through Touring Plans since it is the closest to the Disney Springs path, but per the first page that will be "Preferred". 

Does anyone know what they plan to do about bookings made prior to the split into Prefered and Standard? Will they be defaulted into Standard? Or just be either-or for those booked prior to the designation split?

Does that question make sense?

Thanks!


----------



## RachelTori

Dug720 said:


> Question...
> 
> I have booked a Studio for my one night pre-cruise stay in August 2017. I picked SSR primarily because I plan to spend the day and evening at Disney Springs, so I love the closeness and ability to walk.
> 
> I know I read on the first page that they are going to go to preferred and standard categories in 2017, but there was nothing on the website indicating standard or preferred - I just booked "Deluxe Studio". I was planning to request Congress Park through Touring Plans since it is the closest to the Disney Springs path, but per the first page that will be "Preferred".
> 
> Does anyone know what they plan to do about bookings made prior to the split into Prefered and Standard? Will they be defaulted into Standard? Or just be either-or for those booked prior to the designation split?
> 
> Does that question make sense?
> 
> Thanks!



Your question does make sense!  Are you not a DVC member?  How did you book? 

DVC points bookings for 2017 already require us to choose "Preferred" or "Standard".


----------



## Dug720

RachelTori said:


> Your question does make sense!  Are you not a DVC member?  How did you book?
> 
> DVC points bookings for 2017 already require us to choose "Preferred" or "Standard".



No. I had a one-night stay booked at another resort for the night before my cruise and SSR was an option when I went in to change it. I'll go look at my email and see what its wording is.

ETA: It just says "Deluxe Studio"


----------



## RachelTori

Dug720 said:


> No. I had a one-night stay booked at another resort for the night before my cruise and SSR was an option when I went in to change it. I'll go look at my email and see what its wording is.
> 
> ETA: It just says "Deluxe Studio"



While the "points" booking categories are clear, I don't know that any of us yet know what to expect on a cash reservation.  I would suggest requesting what you want and, hopefully, that is what you'll receive!   

If there is a studio available at Congress Park for your night, I think you stand a very good chance of getting it since DVC reservations are rarely upgraded.


----------



## zKatze

I rented DVC points to book a 2 night stay in January for a deluxe studio - standard view.  Ideally, I'd like to walk with my 7yr old son to Disney Springs (I love walking and he is a good walking buddy).  Since we have a standard view, we won't be able to request Congress Park, but if I prefer a room in the Southern End of the Paddock, how would I have that request added to my reservation?  This is my first time making requests on a reservation.  Ideally, I'd like to be in the souther most building (rooms 6501 - 6836).  I'd also prefer a higher floor.  Can I make both requests?


----------



## RachelTori

zKatze said:


> I rented DVC points to book a 2 night stay in January for a deluxe studio - standard view.  Ideally, I'd like to walk with my 7yr old son to Disney Springs (I love walking and he is a good walking buddy).  Since we have a standard view, we won't be able to request Congress Park, but if I prefer a room in the Southern End of the Paddock, how would I have that request added to my reservation?  This is my first time making requests on a reservation.  Ideally, I'd like to be in the souther most building (rooms 6501 - 6836).  I'd also prefer a higher floor.  Can I make both requests?



Yes, you can make both requests, listing them in order of importance.  What I would suggest is that you have the Owner call Member Services with your requests.  The wording can be very specific (just as you stated above) and will be helpful for the room assigners.  Then, should you do online check-in, do not make any requests on that form (the available requests on there are too generic anyway!).  Any requests you make during online check-in would cancel out the requests already made.


----------



## Lurch

Hello all!

I am at SSR now for my first visit to this resort. I own at BWV and VWL.  Checking in here to see if I am missing something. This feels more like a moderate or value resort with nicer rooms. Also, what's up with the unthemed concrete hallways to get to your rooms?  Ugh. Reminds me of Pop Century. 

I am assigned to a 76xx room I believe in the carousel section.  There is no food, pool, or even a beverage station to get my mugs refilled anywhere close!  Except for OKW, every other resort has many amenities very close at hand. Here, I would have to drive or take a bus just to get to the boat to get to DTD or any other amenity is there a location I am missing? We just got back from a drive to the carriage house for a walk around to see what I could be missing and think I saw everything there is to see. 

For those of you that love it here what am I missing?  If I didn't have a rental car I would be miserable.


----------



## pinklotusflower

we stayed at Congress park which is a short walk to Disney Springs, we would just walk over there to get something to drink or listen to one of the live acts. Congress park also has the quiet pool which was nice. I don't think we would have enjoyed it as much if we were in the carousel section as like you say your not near anything.


----------



## ArielSRL

Lurch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am at SSR now for my first visit to this resort. I own at BWV and VWL.  Checking in here to see if I am missing something. This feels more like a moderate or value resort with nicer rooms. Also, what's up with the unthemed concrete hallways to get to your rooms?  Ugh. Reminds me of Pop Century.
> 
> I am assigned to a 76xx room I believe in the carousel section.  There is no food, pool, or even a beverage station to get my mugs refilled anywhere close!  Except for OKW, every other resort has many amenities very close at hand. Here, I would have to drive or take a bus just to get to the boat to get to DTD or any other amenity is there a location I am missing? We just got back from a drive to the carriage house for a walk around to see what I could be missing and think I saw everything there is to see.
> 
> For those of you that love it here what am I missing?  If I didn't have a rental car I would be miserable.


I don't necessarily love it....I actually prefer more Disney theming, however, I think it's a good resort. We stayed in the Springs section though and it is near everything. It's quiet and the grounds are beautiful. My parents like that you can park close to the elevators. We liked the pools, too.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Hello. This has probably been asked, but can you request any section if you trade in through RCI?
I know when you trade into BWV, you can only get Garden/Pool view. Just wondering since SSR now has Standard and Preferred for 2017.
Thanks.


----------



## DisneyElite4

So excited to be staying here again in just two months! We have had many wonderful trips to SSR and it's great to be heading back!


----------



## TeeterTots

Greetings to all SSR lovers and owners,
I'm a DVC owner who just booked cash for a last minute princess half marathon weekend. This will first be my first SSR stay and I'm excited to try it out. My question is, as a newbie who will be catching a runDisney bus between 3:30-5:30 each morning what should I request? We always drive so I'm not familiar with bus routes and schedules. Thought I'd check with the experts first! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all,

Looking at photos it looks like the delux studios have a bed and a sofa, rather than 2 beds? Is this right? If it is I would love it!! It will give us so much more space!


----------



## TeeterTots

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at photos it looks like the delux studios have a bed and a sofa, rather than 2 beds? Is this right? If it is I would love it!! It will give us so much more space!


Yes! DVC studios have a queen bed and a pull out sofa bed!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at photos it looks like the delux studios have a bed and a sofa, rather than 2 beds? Is this right? If it is I would love it!! It will give us so much more space!



This is the set up for all DVC studios except at OKW.


----------



## DizDaD7

Lurch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am at SSR now for my first visit to this resort. I own at BWV and VWL.  Checking in here to see if I am missing something. This feels more like a moderate or value resort with nicer rooms. Also, what's up with the unthemed concrete hallways to get to your rooms?  Ugh. Reminds me of Pop Century.
> 
> I am assigned to a 76xx room I believe in the carousel section.  There is no food, pool, or even a beverage station to get my mugs refilled anywhere close!  Except for OKW, every other resort has many amenities very close at hand. Here, I would have to drive or take a bus just to get to the boat to get to DTD or any other amenity is there a location I am missing? We just got back from a drive to the carriage house for a walk around to see what I could be missing and think I saw everything there is to see.
> 
> For those of you that love it here what am I missing?  If I didn't have a rental car I would be miserable.



Unfortunately , you were put in that section, which some request because of it's quietness/ peaceful atmosphere.
The other 4 locations are completely different IMHO. Next time ( if there is a next time ) see if they have something else for ya.

This past trip We arrived late on Nov. 4th & they put us in the Paddock section bldg. closest to Carousel. I told them The only request that I had put in was to be close to Carriage House ( THATS IT ) I didn't care what section or bldg. We stayed in there 1 night & they were able to find a studio for us & a 1 br for my neighbors in the Grandstand ( which was very nice too.)

CP is probably the best location because of the views & proximity to DS & not too far from CH. The Paddock right across the bridge is very convenient too. Grandstand was good for it was the 1st bus stop, but there really wasn't anyone ( other than 3 or 4 people ) in the pool....I hate having a Private pool..lol Golf view rooms are sorta nice too, which you can get there..  Springs is so centrally located that everything is right there for ya.

SSR is our home resort & I was skeptical too about staying here for the 1st time, but was pleasantly surprised...True it is different from the other resorts, but that's kinda what I like about it.....And yes The UNTHEMED Hallways were kinda Bland & boring, which was a lil odd.


----------



## bbak30

So excited to be staying here again in February! We have a 1 bedroom booked through RCI points. We were in a 2 bedroom cash reservation in October 2015 and had a great time! I requested the Grandstand section and it was very convenient. We were the first on the busses and the first off. This time we would like to stay in a different section, I'm thinking of requesting the Carousel section.
Can't wait to be back!


----------



## DisneyRegulars

bbak30 said:


> So excited to be staying here again in February! We have a 1 bedroom booked through RCI points. We were in a 2 bedroom cash reservation in October 2015 and had a great time! I requested the Grandstand section and it was very convenient. We were the first on the busses and the first off. This time we would like to stay in a different section, I'm thinking of requesting the Carousel section.
> Can't wait to be back!



I can't think of anything at all special about Carousel. I really love the Paddock section though. The pool is awesome, and it's closer to Disney Springs than Carousel. It's also closer to the food court than Carousel.


----------



## bbak30

DisneyRegulars said:


> I can't think of anything at all special about Carousel. I really love the Paddock section though. The pool is awesome, and it's closer to Disney Springs than Carousel. It's also closer to the food court than Carousel.



I didn't realize that. Thanks!!!


----------



## canadiandisneynut

SUSIEQ said:


> Hello. This has probably been asked, but can you request any section if you trade in through RCI?
> I know when you trade into BWV, you can only get Garden/Pool view. Just wondering since SSR now has Standard and Preferred for 2017.
> Thanks.


Hey there! We trade in with RCI and always make requests. We like The Paddock though so am unsure if you wanted something in preferred. We call the resort directly with our request and also add a note when we do online check in. 
https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps


----------



## Brian Noble

SUSIEQ said:


> can you request any section if you trade in through RCI?


For the remaining few weeks of 2016, yes. For 2017 and beyond, no.  Your exchange was pulled from either Standard or Preferred.  If Standard, you can request Carousel, Paddock, or Grandstand. If Preferred you can request Springs or Congress Park.  Call the 800 number on your confirmation to find out which section your exchange is drawn from.



bbak30 said:


> We have a 1 bedroom booked through RCI points. We were in a 2 bedroom cash reservation in October 2015 and had a great time! I requested the Grandstand section and it was very convenient. We were the first on the busses and the first off. This time we would like to stay in a different section, I'm thinking of requesting the Carousel section.


See the comment above---depends on what section your exchange is drawn from.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Lurch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am at SSR now for my first visit to this resort. I own at BWV and VWL.  Checking in here to see if I am missing something. This feels more like a moderate or value resort with nicer rooms. Also, what's up with the unthemed concrete hallways to get to your rooms?  Ugh. Reminds me of Pop Century.
> 
> I am assigned to a 76xx room I believe in the carousel section.  There is no food, pool, or even a beverage station to get my mugs refilled anywhere close!  Except for OKW, every other resort has many amenities very close at hand. Here, I would have to drive or take a bus just to get to the boat to get to DTD or any other amenity is there a location I am missing? We just got back from a drive to the carriage house for a walk around to see what I could be missing and think I saw everything there is to see.
> 
> For those of you that love it here what am I missing?  If I didn't have a rental car I would be miserable.





Lurch said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am at SSR now for my first visit to this resort. I own at BWV and VWL.  Checking in here to see if I am missing something. This feels more like a moderate or value resort with nicer rooms. Also, what's up with the unthemed concrete hallways to get to your rooms?  Ugh. Reminds me of Pop Century.
> 
> I am assigned to a 76xx room I believe in the carousel section.  There is no food, pool, or even a beverage station to get my mugs refilled anywhere close!  Except for OKW, every other resort has many amenities very close at hand. Here, I would have to drive or take a bus just to get to the boat to get to DTD or any other amenity is there a location I am missing? We just got back from a drive to the carriage house for a walk around to see what I could be missing and think I saw everything there is to see.
> 
> For those of you that love it here what am I missing?  If I didn't have a rental car I would be miserable.



Hello. We love the understated elegance, which feels peaceful at the end of a crazy park day.  I don't mind the outside hallways, or the lack of Disney in the hall.  Does BCV have Disney Hallways?  I haven't been in the rooms part, only the public areas.    We love the Paddock area, but it is a bit of a walk. Congress  Park seems to be the designated smoking area anytime we are over there.  Grandstand is nice because you have the pool bar and refill station, but it is a short walk to Artist's Pallette and first bus stop.  I don't know if I could stand the scarey clown pool at BWV


----------



## PackYourPixieDust

I'm new to staying at SSR. Is it worth the extra points to book a preferred room? We are in a 2 bedroom for 3 nights. Thanks.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Brian Noble said:


> For the remaining few weeks of 2016, yes. For 2017 and beyond, no.  Your exchange was pulled from either Standard or Preferred.  If Standard, you can request Carousel, Paddock, or Grandstand. If Preferred you can request Springs or Congress Park.  Call the 800 number on your confirmation to find out which section your exchange is drawn from.
> 
> 
> See the comment above---depends on what section your exchange is drawn from.


Thanks. 
So, it's different than trading into BWV. If you trade into BWV thru RCI, you are put in the Preferred category rooms(not standard and not BW view).


----------



## Brian Noble

I don't think we know yet. They might all go to one or the other, or they might get drawn from both. As you say, BWV is just about always Preferred Pool/Garden, but AKL is usually either Standard or Savannah.


----------



## DenLo

The Carousel Section is the only section that does not have a laundry.  We stay in studios for 10 - 14 nights so a laundry is a must.  So the Carousel is one section I would not want, although some of the Paddock buildings are just across the street from the Carousel.


----------



## Brian Noble

Brian Noble said:


> I don't think we know yet. They might all go to one or the other, or they might get drawn from both. As you say, BWV is just about always Preferred Pool/Garden, but AKL is usually either Standard or Savannah.


My upcoming late-Feb/early-Mar exchange, confirmed on 12/15, is drawn from Standard.


----------



## crostorfer

I had to change dates, and resorts, for our February trip and have ended up at the SSR in a 1 bedroom villa. (Thank you military discount for an outstanding rate.) I'm glad that I sought out this thread, I had no idea about the preferred/standard category status, neither the WDW website or the phone CM's say anything about it for a cash customer, as of today.


----------



## js

We are at SSR THVs right now. My family of four has a dd-23 and ds-18 so the three bedrooms are key. We are close to pool and boat dock. Excellent location for "Tree People" as we are called from CMs. 

Would stay here again. Our location makes it easy to walk to Grand Stand for busses to parks and boat dock for DTD. I can see if you didnt have ideal location it would be somewhat an inconvenience. I did request this area and so happy we got it.


----------



## js

[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## jaysmom4285

Just a quick review of our 12/10-12/17 stay at Saratoga Springs.  We requested and received the Grandstand area, as that is the first bus stop, which is helpful, and it is also close to the Carriage House.   We were with our DD31 in a one bedroom, and she slept on the pull out sofa in the living room.  I would note for others that the mattress on the pull out sofa is a fairly thin (maybe 2  inch) foam mattress, and she found it very uncomfortable the first night, as she could feel some of the bedframe.  She mentioned this at the front desk the next morning to see if there were any alternatives, and they immediately offered her a piece of egg crate foam to put over the mattress (I would guess others have had the same concerns).  This improved matters greatly for her.   She also requested extra towels and pillows, which were brought in quantities sufficient to accommodate two more people.    Cast members were unfailingly pleasant and eager to accommodate.  A cast member from bell services drove us and our luggage  to our building and brought it into our room.  Every cast member we encountered, from front desk to groundskeepers and housekeeping, greeted us with a smile.  Bus service was fine, and we never waited what I consider to be an unacceptable amount of time.  There are screens at the bus stops to let you know when the next bus is coming for your destination - a nice addition.  Being at  the first bus stop for the resort is very helpful on days when the parks are going to be very busy.  The bus has four more stops in the resort after the Grandstand, and it can be full after three stops.  So it's nice to be guaranteed a seat. And you're the first to be dropped off at the end of a tiring day.


----------



## emilymad

I haven't stayed at SSR since the rooms were redone several years ago.  How comfortable is the bed in the studios?  I have back issues and can't have too hard of a mattress.  I have been fine at BWV, BLT, and the Poly but I think these have all newer mattresses than SSR.  I know this is highly subjective but any input is much appreciated.


----------



## Blondie Wolf

Headed to SSR in March through April, we are staying in preferred in a studio through DVC. Trying to determine congress park or at the springs for our stay. Which would better suit myself and DH for our trip. Any thoughts or suggestions  are helpful. TIA.


----------



## crostorfer

There is still no mention of the preferred/standard categories on the WDW website for bookings for cash customers. This is making me a little nervous, does this mean they are sticking all cash customers out in the boondocks?


----------



## DenLo

PackYourPixieDust said:


> I'm new to staying at SSR. Is it worth the extra points to book a preferred room? We are in a 2 bedroom for 3 nights. Thanks.



It really depends if you really prefer to stay in the Springs or Congress Park.  The Springs is across the street from the main pool and the Carriage House, and Congress Park has views of Disney Springs and is an easy 5 minute walk to DS with the new bridge.

If you are the type that likes to get more nights using less points then you would prefer to stay in the standard view rooms.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Hi!   I just booked a 2 br villa "cash" for August.   My family is 2 adults and 4 kids (oldest will be 17, youngest will be 11 a the time of the trip.)   I noticed that some of the 2 br units are "lock offs" and the 2nd bedroom in those has 1 queen and a sofa bed (as opposed to the dedicated 2 br that have 2 queens?)
With a cash booking, is it possible to request a dedicated 2br?   I found the different requests for online check in on another site, and it doesn't appear that is an option.   
Thanks for any help.


----------



## verleniahall

HI! We just switched from POP to SSR in a studio with the military discount for 900! 

We are hoping for the grandstand area so we are first on the bus


----------



## DizDaD7

Blondie Wolf said:


> Headed to SSR in March through April, we are staying in preferred in a studio through DVC. Trying to determine congress park or at the springs for our stay. Which would better suit myself and DH for our trip. Any thoughts or suggestions  are helpful. TIA.



Hard to say w/out the specifics.

View--> Obviously then CP Convenience to DS--> CP.  Close to main Pool & amenities/food --->Springs.
Bus stops for the parks. No real difference here, just CP is 1 stop earlier.
I'm not a huge fan of paying the extra points for Preferred here. I personally would go w/ Paddock 1st  or the Grandstand 2nd..


----------



## Blondie Wolf

This is my first time at SSR, DH second time. Last time he stayed in the Paddocks. We have interest in going to DS often, but were not sure how long the walk was from the springs at SSR or if not being near the main building was a significant issue.


----------



## DizDaD7

Blondie Wolf said:


> This is my first time at SSR, DH second time. Last time he stayed in the Paddocks. We have interest in going to DS often, but were not sure how long the walk was from the springs at SSR or if not being near the main building was a significant issue.


With wanting to go to DS, the walk from CP is so quick. It brings you out to the (MARKETPLACE)where the old bus stop used to be.
But with Springs you are close to everything as well as hopping onto the boat and therefore bringing you over to the (LANDING)--> centrally located.


----------



## Ginamarie

We had one quick night at SSR earlier this month and I liked it a lot, so we're staying for a few days in May (just DH and I).  We have a studio reservation on points.  We were in the grandstand area last time, and I liked that spot a lot, but may put in a request for the Paddock just to try something different.

I'm wondering if the SSR food court has any special items that we should try out. (like POFQ has beignets and AKL has zebra domes).  I just want to find all the hidden great spots at SSR.  We are traveling without park tickets, so enjoying Disney Springs and the resorts are at the top of our list.


----------



## DizDaD7

Ginamarie said:


> We had one quick night at SSR earlier this month and I liked it a lot, so we're staying for a few days in May (just DH and I).  We have a studio reservation on points.  We were in the grandstand area last time, and I liked that spot a lot, but may put in a request for the Paddock just to try something different.
> 
> I'm wondering if the SSR food court has any special items that we should try out. (like POFQ has beignets and AKL has zebra domes).  I just want to find all the hidden great spots at SSR.  We are traveling without park tickets, so enjoying Disney Springs and the resorts are at the top of our list.



Congrats on the upcoming stay...
We love it here, for different reasons than other resorts...We also just stayed at the Grandstand. The first night they had us in the furthest paddock bldg. right across from the Carousel...*( I only had 1 request when we booked ) Close to Carriage house. The next morning they moved us to the Grandstand bldg. It was the 1st next to the portico. very convenient..I'd imagine that the 2 paddock bldgs closer to the center would've been fine for us. Maybe you'll get one of those.

Not sure about hidden treats at the Artist Palette, but the Turf Club is definitely a hidden gem for sure....We've had some very good meals here every time, and the Prime Rib, is delicious!


----------



## TheBigErn

This might be answered somewhere in these 41 pages of posts but I'm not reading through them all to find out.  We're staying here for the 1st time in July.  7 adults in a 2BR.  I've rented a mini van due to concerns about the bus transportation to/from SSR.  It seems it has become fashionable for non-resort guests to bus to SSR then walk to DS which causes buses to fill quickly.  Is this true or just a few cranky people complaining?  Should I stick with my van and drive to the parks?


----------



## MamaBelle4

Can anyone tell me approximate driving times from SSR to each of the 4 main parks? We leave in 2 days and I'd like to have an idea of when we need to leave each morning. Thank you!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

TheBigErn said:


> This might be answered somewhere in these 41 pages of posts but I'm not reading through them all to find out.  We're staying here for the 1st time in July.  7 adults in a 2BR.  I've rented a mini van due to concerns about the bus transportation to/from SSR.  It seems it has become fashionable for non-resort guests to bus to SSR then walk to DS which causes buses to fill quickly.  Is this true or just a few cranky people complaining?  Should I stick with my van and drive to the parks?




I think this use to be an issue but it was more people parked at DS then got a bus to the parks from SSR to save parking fees. But now that the parking at Disney Springs is a little further away I don't think people do this as much. I haven't noticed it recently. I find with the buses it is more important what bus stop you get on at. I like The Grandstand or The Paddock. Anything but The Springs! This is the last bus stop so is full by the time it get there.


----------



## WDWRids

Hello!!  Thank you for all the wonderful information. This will be our first time staying at SSR and I know nothing but what Ive read on these forums about the resort layout.  Needing some advice on best location/request to use for online check in to get the best location for our situation.  It will be two adults no kids and we have a  one bedroom villa.  My husband has had 3 back surgeries in 2016 with the last two being Nov 2016.  I am wanting to get us in the best location of the resort for ease and comfort of getting around.  While he will do some walking etc at the parks, we will be taking it at a much slower pace this trip. He's had such a horrible time I want this to be as pleasant and relaxing a trip as it can be for him. I'm curious to know how far it is from Congress Park Building 2101-2436 to the Carriage House/food area and then headed the other way to Disney Springs.  By map, it doesn't appear far (less than 1/4 mile??)?? How is the Grandstand area? Looks like building 8501-8836 may be idea for us (requesting close to main building).  What's the distance to Disney springs if he were to be up for a walk over from Grandstand?  Sorry for all the questions.  Looking forward to being there in just a little over a month!! Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## DisneyRegulars

TheBigErn said:


> This might be answered somewhere in these 41 pages of posts but I'm not reading through them all to find out.  We're staying here for the 1st time in July.  7 adults in a 2BR.  I've rented a mini van due to concerns about the bus transportation to/from SSR.  It seems it has become fashionable for non-resort guests to bus to SSR then walk to DS which causes buses to fill quickly.  Is this true or just a few cranky people complaining?  Should I stick with my van and drive to the parks?



This was also more of an issue returning to the resort at night with everyone hitching a ride to Downtown Disney. Now they have direct to Disney  Springs busses at the parks which operate 4:00pm to close so that has removed some of the issue as well. We just stayed there and the busses were never too terrible. It was marathon week so it was a pretty busy week. We used the busses more than our car.


----------



## DizDaD7

TheBigErn said:


> This might be answered somewhere in these 41 pages of posts but I'm not reading through them all to find out.  We're staying here for the 1st time in July.  7 adults in a 2BR.  I've rented a mini van due to concerns about the bus transportation to/from SSR.  It seems it has become fashionable for non-resort guests to bus to SSR then walk to DS which causes buses to fill quickly.  Is this true or just a few cranky people complaining?  Should I stick with my van and drive to the parks?



UnTrue...At least not when we stayed... And we were there for Marathon weekend in Nov.2016...And also stayed 1 night in Nov. 2011

Me personally, I wouldn't drive.....I love to let WDW do the driving While I sit back and R E L A X....


----------



## DizDaD7

MamaBelle4 said:


> Can anyone tell me approximate driving times from SSR to each of the 4 main parks? We leave in 2 days and I'd like to have an idea of when we need to leave each morning. Thank you!


I'd say:
to AK- around 14-15 mins
to MK- 9 mins
to HS- 7 mins
to EP- 7 mins


----------



## MamaBelle4

DizDaD7 said:


> I'd say:
> to AK- around 14-15 mins
> to MK- 9 mins
> to HS- 7 mins
> to EP- 7 mins


Excellent! Thank you.


----------



## VeronicaZS

How long does it take to get to each of the parks from the time you get on the bus at the Grandstand? Trying to gauge how much time is spent stopping at all of the internal stops.

Thanks


----------



## marisabuzz

We have an upcoming split stay with one night in a standard one-bedroom villa at SSR then off to AKV. It'll be our first time staying here and I'm super excited (just went through all the pics from the SSR pics thread). From what I understand, if we want to be close to Disney Springs, the best place to request is Paddock? I'll be with DH, DS5 and DD3. Is there anything else we need to know for room requests at SSR?


----------



## disneyfantotheend

I have a couple questions.  This is our first time staying in a two bedroom villa and our first time at Saratoga Springs.  Does each room have access to the balcony?  Or is it only accessible from the living area?  Do most of the two bedrooms now have 2 queen size beds in the second bedroom or are they 50/50 between that and a queen bed and pullout?


----------



## SUSIEQ

Brian Noble said:


> My upcoming late-Feb/early-Mar exchange, confirmed on 12/15, is drawn from Standard.


Thank you for coming back and reporting this.


----------



## DizDaD7

VeronicaZS said:


> How long does it take to get to each of the parks from the time you get on the bus at the Grandstand? Trying to gauge how much time is spent stopping at all of the internal stops.
> 
> Thanks


We stayed in the Grandstand, but we never got on at their bus stop...We'd walk maybe 3 , 4 mins to the main bldg. to fill up w/ coffee & a snack before catching the bus right then & there...Upon returning though it was very convenient to get off at the 1st stop...

Sry this doesn't help you very much


----------



## DVCMadness

VeronicaZS said:


> How long does it take to get to each of the parks from the time you get on the bus at the Grandstand? Trying to gauge how much time is spent stopping at all of the internal stops.
> 
> Thanks



If you scroll down at the very bottom of this article you will find average commute times via Disney buses to the parks from SSR.

https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/hotels/disneys-saratoga-springs-resort-spa


----------



## bobbiwoz

disneyfantotheend said:


> I have a couple questions.  This is our first time staying in a two bedroom villa and our first time at Saratoga Springs.  Does each room have access to the balcony?  Or is it only accessible from the living area?  Do most of the two bedrooms now have 2 queen size beds in the second bedroom or are they 50/50 between that and a queen bed and pullout?


If you have a dedicated 2 bedroom, there are 2 queen beds.  If you have a lock off you have a queen bed and a pull out.  
I do not remember balcony access.


----------



## TeeterTots

I paid cash for my res in a few weeks due to low points, will I get daily housekeeping?


----------



## ArielSRL

TeeterTots said:


> I paid cash for my res in a few weeks due to low points, will I get daily housekeeping?


Unless there have been changes, yes, you will get daily housekeeping for a cash reservation. We did this past June.


----------



## backfire103

First time saying at SSR in a couple days. Does anyone know if artist's palette has freestyle machines like POFQ?
Thanks.


----------



## Dis5150

I have a request in for a points rental of a preferred studio at SS for marathon weekend next year! It will be our first DVC stay if it comes thru. The trip will be me, DD27, and my sister and brother in law. This was the plan last year too but I waited till 7 months and couldn't get anything. Taking no chances this year and booking at 11 months! Is it possible to request which preferred area we get? We aren't doing park tickets so would love to be in CP to make walks to Disney Springs easier. How far of a walk is it to a drink refill station from CP? DD27 and I always get refillable mugs on running trips to stay hydrated. We always more than get our money's worth out of them. Or if we get Springs and are closer to a drink station, how far of a walk is it to Disney Springs? Another question- how many towels do the studios come with? With 4 adults running races I anticipate a lot of showers, lol. If I opt for the daily towel exchange, can I request a certain number of towels? Thanks in advance! I've been following this thread for over a year and it is full of great info!


----------



## disneyfantotheend

I am assuming the refill station at the Grandstand pool is open limited hours.  Does anyone know the hours?


----------



## DizDaD7

disneyfantotheend said:


> I am assuming the refill station at the Grandstand pool is open limited hours.  Does anyone know the hours?


I don't recall seeing it opened at all on our recent trip back in Nov. We'd leave for the parks for opening time & then return at least after 8 or so. 1 day came back around 6 or 7...But didn't recall seeing it opened..The only other time was wehn we had a resort day, and hung around the main pool. I know this is no help but maybe someone on here has better knowledge.


----------



## Perelandra

disneyfantotheend said:


> I have a couple questions.  This is our first time staying in a two bedroom villa and our first time at Saratoga Springs.  Does each room have access to the balcony?  Or is it only accessible from the living area?  Do most of the two bedrooms now have 2 queen size beds in the second bedroom or are they 50/50 between that and a queen bed and pullout?


Balcony access from master and living room.


----------



## disneyfantotheend

DizDaD7 said:


> I don't recall seeing it opened at all on our recent trip back in Nov. We'd leave for the parks for opening time & then return at least after 8 or so. 1 day came back around 6 or 7...But didn't recall seeing it opened..The only other time was wehn we had a resort day, and hung around the main pool. I know this is no help but maybe someone on here has better knowledge.


Thank you!  It is a help.  I know not to count on it, if we are in that section.  Knowledge is power.


----------



## Mjkre

Dis5150 said:


> How far of a walk is it to a drink refill station from CP? DD27 and I always get refillable mugs on running trips to stay hydrated. We always more than get our money's worth out of them. Or if we get Springs and are closer to a drink station, how far of a walk is it to Disney Springs? Another question- how many towels do the studios come with? With 4 adults running races I anticipate a lot of showers, lol. If I opt for the daily towel exchange, can I request a certain number of towels? Thanks in advance! I've been following this thread for over a year and it is full of great info!



You can request an area.
The walk from Congress Park to Springs refill is 5-10 minutes.  Depending on where u are in Springs and where you are going in DSprings, I would say a minimum of 15 minute walk.  

Consider staying in Congress and just buying drinks (you will have a fridge and coffee maker).  

I have never heard of the daily towel exchange.


----------



## Dis5150

double posted.


----------



## Dis5150

Trash and Towel service is included in all stays of more than four days. If your stay is for less than eight nights, you will receive Trash & Towel service on day four. If your stay is for eight nights or longer, you will receive a full cleaning service on day four, and Trash & Towel service on day eight. After that, the cycle begins again on day twelve. Day one is check-in day. Daily housekeeping can be arranged and paid for at time of check-in. The following rates are subject to change:

*Additional Full Cleaning Rates:*
Studio - $30.00 for each day requested
One-Bedroom - $45.00 for each day requested
Two-Bedroom - $60.00 for each day requested
Three-Bedroom - $75.00 for each day requested
*Additional Trash & Towel Rates:*
Studio - $15.00 for each day requested
One-Bedroom - $20.00 for each day requested
Two-Bedroom - $25.00 for each day requested
Three-Bedroom - $35.00 for each day requested



Mjkre said:


> You can request an area.
> The walk from Congress Park to Springs refill is 5-10 minutes.  Depending on where u are in Springs and where you are going in DSprings, I would say a minimum of 15 minute walk.
> 
> Consider staying in Congress and just buying drinks (you will have a fridge and coffee maker).
> 
> I have never heard of the daily towel exchange.



Thanks for your replies!
I saw the above on another DVC thread. Am I reading it wrong maybe?


----------



## Darth Insidious

I have been waiting all my life to go to Disney World. Finally taking my kids in April. I am a very light sleeper and I have insomnia. If I get woken up, sometimes I can't get back to sleep that night. I'm not sure we will ever be able to go back, so I don't want the vacation messed up by me not sleeping.

Is SSR built like a hotel? Like thick floors where you won't hear the people above and below you? Or is it more like an apartment where you hear people walking and talking above you? How are the noise levels at night? Originally had thought about a Nemo suite at AoA since the kids love nemo, but I read that it could be very loud. Thank you for your answers.


----------



## jaysmom4285

We've stayed at SSR a few times and always found it to be very quiet.  I always request (and have received)  a top floor room to eliminate the possibility of hearing people overhead, and we've never heard our neighbors.


----------



## jaysmom4285

WDWRids said:


> Hello!!  Thank you for all the wonderful information. This will be our first time staying at SSR and I know nothing but what Ive read on these forums about the resort layout.  Needing some advice on best location/request to use for online check in to get the best location for our situation.  It will be two adults no kids and we have a  one bedroom villa.  My husband has had 3 back surgeries in 2016 with the last two being Nov 2016.  I am wanting to get us in the best location of the resort for ease and comfort of getting around.  While he will do some walking etc at the parks, we will be taking it at a much slower pace this trip. He's had such a horrible time I want this to be as pleasant and relaxing a trip as it can be for him. I'm curious to know how far it is from Congress Park Building 2101-2436 to the Carriage House/food area and then headed the other way to Disney Springs.  By map, it doesn't appear far (less than 1/4 mile??)?? How is the Grandstand area? Looks like building 8501-8836 may be idea for us (requesting close to main building).  What's the distance to Disney springs if he were to be up for a walk over from Grandstand?  Sorry for all the questions.  Looking forward to being there in just a little over a month!! Thank you all in advance!!



The Grandstand building you mentioned would be a good choice if you want to be central to most everything at SSR.  We have stayed in that building a few times.   It is very close to the Carriage House and is also a very short walk to the bus stop.  Grandstand also has the advantage of being the first bus stop on the property, so you're virtually guaranteed a seat on your way to the parks, and you'll be dropped off first at the end of a long day.  It is rather a long walk to Disney Springs, but the boat landing is just behind the Carriage House.  Boats start running to Disney Springs at 11 AM, I think, and come every 15-20 minutes.  That might be an easier way for your husband to get to Disney Springs than walking all that way.  Grandstand also has a very nice pool area with a snack bar.


----------



## ArielSRL

Darth Insidious said:


> I have been waiting all my life to go to Disney World. Finally taking my kids in April. I am a very light sleeper and I have insomnia. If I get woken up, sometimes I can't get back to sleep that night. I'm not sure we will ever be able to go back, so I don't want the vacation messed up by me not sleeping.
> 
> Is SSR built like a hotel? Like thick floors where you won't hear the people above and below you? Or is it more like an apartment where you hear people walking and talking above you? How are the noise levels at night? Originally had thought about a Nemo suite at AoA since the kids love nemo, but I read that it could be very loud. Thank you for your answers.


We stayed in a 1 bedroom in June and we never heard anyone else at night or during our midday breaks, or even in the morning getting ready.


----------



## Caseheidi

Sorry if this has already been answered, but I have not seen it. We will be at SSR March 5-12. I am trying to decide if I need to put in a food order. I read on here that there is a grocery store at the Carrage house. How good is this store? And is it reasonably priced, or basically a few things at Disney prices? 

Things we would be looking for are easy breakfast foods, fruit,  bottled water, juice and a few snacks. We usually order a case of water to save some money and juice as my DH is diabetic and will be more likely to have blood sugar lows due to lots of walking. We need to be prepared with some quick sugars. We really don't need much, but is it worth it to get just a few items if they have a decent selection at the grocery store there. I do have room to pack some breads and cereals in our luggage, but still want fruit and drinks.

TIA


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Heidi!  You will be able to find fruit, water, juice, and other items.  They will have cold cereal, granola bars, yogurt.  There are also sandwich fixings and frozen foods.  It is probably almost twice what you would pay at your local non discount grocery store.  We always put our order in for the grocery items at www.gardengrocer.Com  you may find you have more choices suitable to your husband's needs, and it is less expensive, even with the delivery charge.  They have never let us down.


----------



## ArielSRL

Caseheidi said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but I have not seen it. We will be at SSR March 5-12. I am trying to decide if I need to put in a food order. I read on here that there is a grocery store at the Carrage house. How good is this store? And is it reasonably priced, or basically a few things at Disney prices?
> 
> Things we would be looking for are easy breakfast foods, fruit,  bottled water, juice and a few snacks. We usually order a case of water to save some money and juice as my DH is diabetic and will be more likely to have blood sugar lows due to lots of walking. We need to be prepared with some quick sugars. We really don't need much, but is it worth it to get just a few items if they have a decent selection at the grocery store there. I do have room to pack some breads and cereals in our luggage, but still want fruit and drinks.
> 
> TIA


If you have Amazon Prime, you can get Prime Now delivered. I'm not sure if they have fruit though. But their required order amount is less than Garden grocer and it's free two hour delivery.


----------



## Darth Insidious

jaysmom4285 said:


> We've stayed at SSR a few times and always found it to be very quiet.  I always request (and have received)  a top floor room to eliminate the possibility of hearing people overhead, and we've never heard our neighbors.





ArielSRL said:


> We stayed in a 1 bedroom in June and we never heard anyone else at night or during our midday breaks, or even in the morning getting ready.



Thank you! I'm really looking forward to this trip and I think SSR is going to be a great break from the crowds at Easter.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

Darth Insidious said:


> I have been waiting all my life to go to Disney World. Finally taking my kids in April. I am a very light sleeper and I have insomnia. If I get woken up, sometimes I can't get back to sleep that night. I'm not sure we will ever be able to go back, so I don't want the vacation messed up by me not sleeping.
> 
> Is SSR built like a hotel? Like thick floors where you won't hear the people above and below you? Or is it more like an apartment where you hear people walking and talking above you? How are the noise levels at night? Originally had thought about a Nemo suite at AoA since the kids love nemo, but I read that it could be very loud. Thank you for your answers.



I've stayed at SSR many times and don't recall ever hearing anyone above us, below us, or to the sides. It's very very quiet, and I think will be a good choice for you. In contrast, BLT you can easily hear people's conversations in their rooms as you walk through the halls.


----------



## DizDaD7

Darth Insidious said:


> Thank you! I'm really looking forward to this trip and I think SSR is going to be a great break from the crowds at Easter.


You'll have a great time..This is a very nice resort, relaxing & really neat pools too.

Also---->  to the disboards


----------



## Darth Insidious

DizDaD7 said:


> You'll have a great time..This is a very nice resort, relaxing & really neat pools too.
> 
> Also---->  to the disboards



Thank you! There is so much good information here and so many nice,  helpful people


----------



## DizDaD7

Darth Insidious said:


> Thank you! There is so much good information here and so many nice,  helpful people



Cool Name too...


----------



## Bunless

I searched but couldn't find....
Is it new that only paper cups are in the studios? 
Or is that a mistake that we don't have any?


----------



## Darth Insidious

DizDaD7 said:


> Cool Name too...


Thanks


----------



## PackYourPixieDust

Another of a million where do we stay locations. 

I'm coming for a 3 night pre-cruise trip in early March.  We'll be traveling with my mother in a motorized scooter and will intend to go to Disney Springs often as family, we also want to swim. We have a non-preferred room.  We will be needing to eat some meals on property. My kiddo is 3.5. Where would you recommend we stay? 

(My husband and I will probably go to Epcot on our own one night and the kiddo, husband and I will hit the MK while we are there once as well. So we will need to go to the parks, but without Mom in the scooter.) THANKS   Excited!


----------



## MamaBelle4

PackYourPixieDust said:


> Another of a million where do we stay locations.
> 
> I'm coming for a 3 night pre-cruise trip in early March.  We'll be traveling with my mother in a motorized scooter and will intend to go to Disney Springs often as family, we also want to swim. We have a non-preferred room.  We will be needing to eat some meals on property. My kiddo is 3.5. Where would you recommend we stay?
> 
> (My husband and I will probably go to Epcot on our own one night and the kiddo, husband and I will hit the MK while we are there once as well. So we will need to go to the parks, but without Mom in the scooter.) THANKS   Excited!


Paddock area. 

Convenient and pleasant walkway to springs, great pool and drink refill station and 2 bus stops.


----------



## MamaBelle4

I just have to say, I was so excited to stay at SSR from this thread and the pictures. 

Then I stayed there. That was it. It was absolutely perfect for my family. Quiet and beautiful, peaceful and serene and just a  pleasant walk away from so much fun. 

DH and I are now scouring resale lists for the right size contract for us. We found our Disney home.


----------



## disneyfantotheend

Does anyone know how many sets of towels the 2 bedroom villas have?


----------



## DizDaD7

PackYourPixieDust said:


> Another of a million where do we stay locations.
> 
> I'm coming for a 3 night pre-cruise trip in early March.  We'll be traveling with my mother in a motorized scooter and will intend to go to Disney Springs often as family, we also want to swim. We have a non-preferred room.  We will be needing to eat some meals on property. My kiddo is 3.5. Where would you recommend we stay?
> 
> (My husband and I will probably go to Epcot on our own one night and the kiddo, husband and I will hit the MK while we are there once as well. So we will need to go to the parks, but without Mom in the scooter.) THANKS   Excited!



Paddock is a good choice, but I'd recommend Grandstand...It's a very short walk to the Main Bldg., Carriage House, for Food, Refills,Main Pool, & also the Boatride to DS too. Grandstand has it's own pool(Quiet) if that suits you as well. But the big plus is it's the first bus stop upon returning from the parks....So if you catch the bus at Springs section, you'll be heading 2 the parks immediately after... BTW The Turf Club is Excellent....


----------



## Jennasis

Usually, DH and I like to play "room roulette" when it comes to our room requests...just taking whatever we are assigned.  On our upcoming trip in September, we are staying at SSR and doing a totally non-park trip.  So where would you recommend we try to get?  We will need to be near our car, but I understand that parking is right outside the unit?  We also will use the pool and hot tub a lot and plan to frequent Disney Springs.  Don't care about park busses, mug refills etc.  It's just the two of us, adults, in a standard studio.


----------



## DizDaD7

Jennasis said:


> Usually, DH and I like to play "room roulette" when it comes to our room requests...just taking whatever we are assigned.  On our upcoming trip in September, we are staying at SSR and doing a totally non-park trip.  So where would you recommend we try to get?  We will need to be near our car, but I understand that parking is right outside the unit?  We also will use the pool and hot tub a lot and plan to frequent Disney Springs.  Don't care about park busses, mug refills etc.  It's just the two of us, adults, in a standard studio.



If it's in a Non Preferred room, That takes off Congress Park, & the Springs....Once again I'd recommend the Grandstand...It has a very nice quiet pool, with a Hot tub...They do have refills there I believe & the laundry facility is right next to their quiet pool.. As I stated earlier, the walk from the furthest room on the 1st bldg of the Grandstand to the boat launch (CARRIAGE HOUSE) was maybe 6 or 7 minutes leisurely...Thats convenient in heading over to DS...Just sayin


----------



## Mjkre

I have stayed at Grandstamd and Paddock. Both are great, but with a 3.5 year old, I would request Paddock.  Not only does it have its own feature pool and hot tub complete with cast member party and games in afternoon, but it also has a water play area that is fenced in with climbing and slides.  Love the bar/eating area there. The Grandstand is quieter for sure, but the food/drink area was never open when we were there.  

We walked to DSprings from Paddock and Grandstand but it may be too long for a tired 3.5 year old.  If so, you could take your car to Congress and walk or just take the boat.  

Really, you will have a great time at either---just say no to Carousel!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bunless said:


> I searched but couldn't find....
> Is it new that only paper cups are in the studios?
> Or is that a mistake that we don't have any?



Oooohhh - a new cupgate?!  

Nothing has changed - you should have glassware for drinking.


----------



## Bunless

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oooohhh - a new cupgate?!
> 
> Nothing has changed - you should have glassware for drinking.


 
ummm.... cup gate?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bunless said:


> ummm.... cup gate?



Infamous in 2008!  Everyone was in an uproar.  
All of a sudden DVC began removing glasses and coffee cups from the studios. 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-studios-fewer-amenities.1748067/

Complaints got them back.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/glassware-to-return-to-ssr-studios.1878025/


----------



## Bunless

We got a full cleaning today.
Got more of everything, including more paper cups... but no glassware.

My mom, however, made DH and I a Valentine's gift basket that happened to have two wine glasses and two coffee mugs in it... so we're good! I'll let DVC services know, though.


KAT4DISNEY said:


> Infamous in 2008!  Everyone was in an uproar.
> All of a sudden DVC began removing glasses and coffee cups from the studios.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-studios-fewer-amenities.1748067/
> 
> Complaints got them back.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/glassware-to-return-to-ssr-studios.1878025/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bunless said:


> We got a full cleaning today.
> Got more of everything, including more paper cups... but no glassware.
> 
> My mom, however, made DH and I a Valentine's gift basket that happened to have two wine glasses and two coffee mugs in it... so we're good! I'll let DVC services know, though.



Hmmmm - I'd contract housekeeping while there and ask them why you aren't getting the glassware.  Contacting MS later is likely going to be a non-answer.  Perhaps their dishwasher is down but if not it may be Cupgate part two!


----------



## MamaBelle4

Okay, we just got back from our trip a week ago. There were 9 of us in a 2 bedroom. One was an infant. I'm planning our 2018 trip now, my little one will still be under 3, so it isn't an issue for this trip that I'm just starting planning. 
I had thought that somewhere I had read that most 2 bedrooms accommodated 9 people? Is that not true for SSR?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MamaBelle4 said:


> Okay, we just got back from our trip a week ago. There were 9 of us in a 2 bedroom. One was an infant. I'm planning our 2018 trip now, my little one will still be under 3, so it isn't an issue for this trip that I'm just starting planning.
> I had thought that somewhere I had read that most 2 bedrooms accommodated 9 people? Is that not true for SSR?



It is allowed for SSR but there won't be an actual bed for the 9th person.  It's the same in the dedicated 2BR's at BCV, BWV and VWL.  A Treehouse actually has sleeping spaces for 9 but it's a very different layout than a 2BR.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MamaBelle4 said:


> Okay, we just got back from our trip a week ago. There were 9 of us in a 2 bedroom. One was an infant. I'm planning our 2018 trip now, my little one will still be under 3, so it isn't an issue for this trip that I'm just starting planning.
> I had thought that somewhere I had read that most 2 bedrooms accommodated 9 people? Is that not true for SSR?



Oh - and if you do book 9 people into the SSR 2BR you are not able to also have an infant under 3.  It's 9 total.  If you have the infant under 3 then 8 others are allowed in the villa.


----------



## crostorfer

We check in on Thursday.

Has anyone received and an answer as to if cash customers are being put in standard or preferred, since the WDW website does not designate one or the other? Does it matter at all for a cash customer?


----------



## 4ParkFamily

Is there a bus that goes to the TTC? We were going to check out the Monorail resorts one night and want to catch the resort monorail. If not we could just get the bus to MK and get on from there. Any other suggestions?


----------



## PackYourPixieDust

4ParkFamily said:


> Is there a bus that goes to the TTC? We were going to check out the Monorail resorts one night and want to catch the resort monorail. If not we could just get the bus to MK and get on from there. Any other suggestions?


 do you have any kids in a car seat? If not I'd taken Uber. It's so inexpensive and quick and easy. We use it everywhere around property (when we don't have my son)  and the average price is like $8. Sometimes it's less and it's rarely more.


----------



## PackYourPixieDust

Another question- how long on average should we plan to get to Disney springs via the resort transportation? I know it will depend on where our room is located but do you have average times.

And can a scooter (electric wheelchair) be loaded on the boats? I assume they are the small ones that can't handle a scooter but I want to confirm. 
Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

4ParkFamily said:


> Is there a bus that goes to the TTC? We were going to check out the Monorail resorts one night and want to catch the resort monorail. If not we could just get the bus to MK and get on from there. Any other suggestions?



The TTC really isn't the transportation hub it used to be so no, no bus from SSR to it.  Now the buses go to MK.


----------



## DisneyFamily17

Dis5150 said:


> Trash and Towel service is included in all stays of more than four days. If your stay is for less than eight nights, you will receive Trash & Towel service on day four. If your stay is for eight nights or longer, you will receive a full cleaning service on day four, and Trash & Towel service on day eight. After that, the cycle begins again on day twelve. Day one is check-in day. Daily housekeeping can be arranged and paid for at time of check-in. The following rates are subject to change:
> 
> *Additional Full Cleaning Rates:*
> Studio - $30.00 for each day requested
> One-Bedroom - $45.00 for each day requested
> Two-Bedroom - $60.00 for each day requested
> Three-Bedroom - $75.00 for each day requested
> *Additional Trash & Towel Rates:*
> Studio - $15.00 for each day requested
> One-Bedroom - $20.00 for each day requested
> Two-Bedroom - $25.00 for each day requested
> Three-Bedroom - $35.00 for each day requested
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies!
> I saw the above on another DVC thread. Am I reading it wrong maybe?



I just wanted to piggy back on the mousekeeping trash and towel service. Do that include more soap and shampoos too ? And If I call for more towels if we go to the quite pools will they bring them.  We are staying here for the 1st time  I'm just trying to understand. Thanks !


----------



## DVC4US

DisneyFamily17 said:


> I just wanted to piggy back on the mousekeeping trash and towel service. Do that include more soap and shampoos too ? And If I call for more towels if we go to the quite pools will they bring them.  We are staying here for the 1st time  I'm just trying to understand. Thanks !



I believe the trash and towel days include more soap and shampoo but if not and you need more you can just call mousekeeping.  All the pools have towels so no need to bring towels from the room.  If you call mousekeeping for towels they most likely will charge you for them.


----------



## jaysmom4285

We've stayed at SSR on RCI exchanges, which get you trash and towel service once during the week.  They did restock soap and shampoo, but, as was mentioned, the mousekeepers are quite willing to give you more if you just ask them when you see  someone in the hall.  We did ask for more towels and washcloths (our DD31 is a real clean towel fiend) and we were brought a large stack of both, and we weren't charged extra.  It never occurred to me that we might be.


----------



## jaysmom4285

PackYourPixieDust said:


> Another question- how long on average should we plan to get to Disney springs via the resort transportation? I know it will depend on where our room is located but do you have average times.
> 
> And can a scooter (electric wheelchair) be loaded on the boats? I assume they are the small ones that can't handle a scooter but I want to confirm.
> Thanks.



The boat ride is maybe five minutes across the lagoon, or whatever it is.  As far as a scooter on those boats - I can't say for sure, but from my experience riding them, I would doubt that there is room for a scooter, given the tight quarters and seat configuration.  But some of the seats do flip up for more space.  I've never seen a scooter on one of the boats to Disney Springs from SSR,  but that's not to say it absolutely can't be done . Your best bet would be to call to find out.  There are buses that go to Disney Springs, and it's so close that that is only a few minutes' ride as well, depending on which part of the resort you start from.  The buses do have to make five stops within the resort, and then on to Disney Springs.  But once you're out of the resort, you're practically there.


----------



## Perelandra

PackYourPixieDust said:


> Another question- how long on average should we plan to get to Disney springs via the resort transportation? I know it will depend on where our room is located but do you have average times.
> And can a scooter (electric wheelchair) be loaded on the boats? I assume they are the small ones that can't handle a scooter but I want to confirm.
> Thanks.


There was a scooter on the boat when we went to DS and it was easy and still plenty of room for everyone


----------



## Cadbury

Does the paddock pool still has recreation?


----------



## PackYourPixieDust

Just thought of a very important question!! what kind of coffee makers are in the room? We have a 2 bedroom. And will I have enough coffee and filters for 3 nights. Are they pods or regular coffee makers? With cone filters or the flat ones? I'm just there 3 mornings but I'll need coffee each morning. And I don't want to spend $3 on a cup when I can make it in the room. I'm frugal about some things.


----------



## ArielSRL

PackYourPixieDust said:


> Just thought of a very important question!! what kind of coffee makers are in the room? We have a 2 bedroom. And will I have enough coffee and filters for 3 nights. Are they pods or regular coffee makers? With cone filters or the flat ones? I'm just there 3 mornings but I'll need coffee each morning. And I don't want to spend $3 on a cup when I can make it in the room. I'm frugal about some things.


They are regular, normal coffee makers. Use flat filters, ground coffee. At least they were in June and I haven't heard of any changes since.


----------



## PackYourPixieDust

ArielSRL said:


> They are regular, normal coffee makers. Use flat filters, ground coffee. At least they were in June and I haven't heard of any changes since.


Cool. I'll bring some filters and a couple of servings of coffee.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Here's a picture of the kitchen, with the coffee maker on the counter, if that helps any.  That's what was in our kitchen in December.


----------



## eeyoresmom

They usually leave one package each of regular and decaf. 


PackYourPixieDust said:


> Just thought of a very important question!! what kind of coffee makers are in the room? We have a 2 bedroom. And will I have enough coffee and filters for 3 nights. Are they pods or regular coffee makers? With cone filters or the flat ones? I'm just there 3 mornings but I'll need coffee each morning. And I don't want to spend $3 on a cup when I can make it in the room. I'm frugal about some things.


----------



## toolmanjan

PackYourPixieDust said:


> Another question- how long on average should we plan to get to Disney springs via the resort transportation? I know it will depend on where our room is located but do you have average times.
> 
> And can a scooter (electric wheelchair) be loaded on the boats? I assume they are the small ones that can't handle a scooter but I want to confirm.
> Thanks.



There is room for scooters on the boats.  Up to four I believe


----------



## amytaylor2

We've just booked for November 10-18 in a 2 bedroom villa 4 adults, 4 kids ages 1-13. Looks like Grandstand might be our best bet for room request? Most of our time will be spent in the parks.


----------



## jaysmom4285

As I’ve noted in earlier posts, we like the Grandstand area.  It’s very close to the Carriage House and food court, and it has its own very nice pool area with a snack bar.  It also has the advantage of being the first bus stop on the property, assuring you of a seat on the way to the parks.  There are five stops within the property, and at busy times, the bus can fill up at the third stop, so people at the last couple of stops have to wait for another bus and hope there’s room.  And Grandstand is the first drop off on the way back from the parks, which can be nice at the end of a long day.


----------



## KalamityJane

We have a one night stay before we head over to AKV and I'm so excited about it! We will not be going in the parks and have stayed in Paddock (loved it) in 9/15. For a pool day and possibly time at DS, which would you recommend? I have youngish kids, and they really liked the pool areas (didn't play much in the water play area, they like the slides).


----------



## kansasdisneygal

My best friend and I just booked our stay at SSR for May 28th through June 3rd! Will be my first time at SSR. This forum has already helped me so much! How are the options at Artist's Palette? My one complaint on my last stay at Beach Club was lack of options at the quick service at the resort. Thanks!!!!


----------



## elaine amj

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh - and if you do book 9 people into the SSR 2BR you are not able to also have an infant under 3.  It's 9 total.  If you have the infant under 3 then 8 others are allowed in the villa.



Wait - I can book 9 ppl in a 2 bedroom? Right now I have a 2 bedroom villa at SSR booked for 7ppl (cash booking through UK Disney) for this August. I may possibly have another 2 people joining us so have been trying to get switched to OKW with no availability. I will be a lot less anxious if I can actually have all 9 of us at SSR.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

elaine amj said:


> Wait - I can book 9 ppl in a 2 bedroom? Right now I have a 2 bedroom villa at SSR booked for 7ppl (cash booking through UK Disney) for this August. I may possibly have another 2 people joining us so have been trying to get switched to OKW with no availability. I will be a lot less anxious if I can actually have all 9 of us at SSR.


There are not 9 beds but they are supposed to let you book 9 people and provide your own bed for the 9th person, at least when staying on points. I don't know if cash reservations have different rules. OKW has a sleeper chair in the living room that SSR does not have, hence the listed occupancy differences.


----------



## elaine amj

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> There are not 9 beds but they are supposed to let you book 9 people and provide your own bed for the 9th person, at least when staying on points. I don't know if cash reservations have different rules. OKW has a sleeper chair in the living room that SSR does not have, hence the listed occupancy differences.



I'd Have no problems with it if I can book for 9 ppl. This is good to know. Gives me hope!


----------



## jaysmom4285

kansasdisneygal said:


> My best friend and I just booked our stay at SSR for May 28th through June 3rd! Will be my first time at SSR. This forum has already helped me so much! How are the options at Artist's Palette? My one complaint on my last stay at Beach Club was lack of options at the quick service at the resort. Thanks!!!!



Here's a link to the menu at Artist's Palette:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=462.    You'll find that there are many more options here than at the Beach  Club.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

elaine amj said:


> Wait - I can book 9 ppl in a 2 bedroom? Right now I have a 2 bedroom villa at SSR booked for 7ppl (cash booking through UK Disney) for this August. I may possibly have another 2 people joining us so have been trying to get switched to OKW with no availability. I will be a lot less anxious if I can actually have all 9 of us at SSR.



That is only with point bookings.  It is not allowed with cash bookings.


----------



## elaine amj

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That is only with point bookings.  It is not allowed with cash bookings.



Oh  

Well, I'll keep trying for a switch to OKW then. And there's a possibility only one or no grandparents will come so for now, things can still work with SSR.


----------



## toolmanjan

PackYourPixieDust said:


> Cool. I'll bring some filters and a couple of servings of coffee.



Bring bottled water also.  The WDW tap water does not make for good coffee!!!


----------



## CJK

Is anyone there now with the Saratoga Springs recreation guide for March? Some friends are leaving in a few days, and I was hoping to get the schedule for them.


----------



## PackYourPixieDust

CJK said:


> Is anyone there now with the Saratoga Springs recreation guide for March? Some friends are leaving in a few days, and I was hoping to get the schedule for them.


I'll be there tomorrow. I will try and figure out how to post it.   (And I'll try and remember)


----------



## CJK

PackYourPixieDust said:


> I'll be there tomorrow. I will try and figure out how to post it.  (And I'll try and remember)


Thanks so much!!! Have a great trip!


----------



## jaysmom4285

Kenny the Pirate has the March schedule posted on his website: http://kennythepirate.com/wp-content/uploads/ss_recreation.pdf


----------



## Cadbury

Are there still activities at the paddock pool?


----------



## Wakey

Just over on the ROFR thread. We know SSR is being bought up vigorously on ROFR by Disney at moment (people are wondering why). Someone was just speaking to a DVC salesman about SSR and he reportedly said a big revamp coming to SSR. Has anyone else heard any rumours?


----------



## Varina

I heard a rumor about SSR being upgraded and adding murphy beds to their studios (similar DVC resorts have already done this). Would this increase the capacity of the studios from 4 to 5? We are a family of 5 and will be closing on our SSR DVC in a few weeks so I would be super excited if this rumored improvement increases the capacity.


----------



## michelle06

We just booked a stay but are not owners. I read reviews and found something about how wonderful the daily mousekeeping was. However, it seems here that costs extra. Is there a difference between a regular customer booking vs DVC owner? What can I expect? Will I have to pay extra if we run out of towels?


----------



## michelle06

How comfortable are the sleeper sofas? Would adults be comfortable? Are they the same mattresses as when the resort was opened?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

michelle06 said:


> We just booked a stay but are not owners. I read reviews and found something about how wonderful the daily mousekeeping was. However, it seems here that costs extra. Is there a difference between a regular customer booking vs DVC owner? What can I expect? Will I have to pay extra if we run out of towels?



Points reservations do not have daily housekeeping.  Cash reservation thru Disney do have it just like any other hotel stay.  If you rented a reservation from a DVC owner your housekeeping will depend on the length of stay.  If it's 7 days or less you will have Trash and towel service on day 4.  They will take out trash and replace towels and any other things like toilet paper, paper towels etc.  If your stay were 8 days or longer you would receive full housekeeping service on day 4 and then trash and towel service on day 8 and continue on that schedule for the length of your stay.  If you wanted fresh towels daily you would pay for that.  You also can pay to have housekeeping service daily.


----------



## eeyoresmom

If we check I'll on a Saturday will we get trash  and towel service Tues or Wed?


----------



## RachelTori

eeyoresmom said:


> If we check I'll on a Saturday will we get trash  and towel service Tues or Wed?



Tuesday (day 4)


----------



## Brian Noble

toolmanjan said:


> Bring bottled water also.  The WDW tap water does not make for good coffee!!!


This is why I keep a Brita filter in my Owner's Locker. However, it seems that they are better at filtering, or my sense of taste are dying, because the water doesn't smell of Orlando at all this week (I'm sitting in SSR for my last night as I type).



Cadbury said:


> Are there still activities at the paddock pool?


Not this week. During warmer weather there might be.



Wakey said:


> Someone was just speaking to a DVC salesman about SSR and he reportedly said a big revamp coming to SSR.


Be a little careful; sales folks will sometimes forward "rumors" if it somehow helps them make a sale.


----------



## jaysmom4285

michelle06 said:


> How comfortable are the sleeper sofas? Would adults be comfortable? Are they the same mattresses as when the resort was opened?



My DD31 slept on the sofa bed in December and found the mattress to be quite uncomfortable the first night she slept on it.  It's only about a two inch foam mattress, and she could feel the supports and bars underneath.   She asked at the front desk if anything could be done, and they immediately offered her an egg crate foam mattress, and one was brought to the room.  She found that to be a substantial improvement, but she asked for a second egg crate foam, which they provided, and that did the trick for her.  I have to say that she's more fussy about her sleeping situation than most, so one might do it for most people.  If whoever is sleeping on a sofa bed finds the mattress to be too thin, they should ask for some egg crate foam.


----------



## jaysmom4285

michelle06 said:


> We just booked a stay but are not owners. I read reviews and found something about how wonderful the daily mousekeeping was. However, it seems here that costs extra. Is there a difference between a regular customer booking vs DVC owner? What can I expect? Will I have to pay extra if we run out of towels?



Others have explained the mousekeeping situation.  I will offer that, when we were at SSR on an RCI exchange with our DD31 in December, she asked for extra towels and washcloths (she likes to use a clean one every time), and they brought a big stack of each and didn't charge us.  We only asked the one time, so I don't know what they would do if there were multiple requests.


----------



## TeeDisney1025

kansasdisneygal said:


> My best friend and I just booked our stay at SSR for May 28th through June 3rd! Will be my first time at SSR. This forum has already helped me so much! How are the options at Artist's Palette? My one complaint on my last stay at Beach Club was lack of options at the quick service at the resort. Thanks!!!!



We will be at SSR at the same time!  It will be my first time at the resort.  My mom and sister stayed here in December and loved it.  We will be taking my baby boy on his first trip who will be 7 months and am looking forward to the relaxed atmosphere and proximity to Disney Springs.  Can't wait!


----------



## DizDaD7

TeeDisney1025 said:


> We will be at SSR at the same time!  It will be my first time at the resort.  My mom and sister stayed here in December and loved it.  We will be taking my baby boy on his first trip who will be 7 months and am looking forward to the relaxed atmosphere and proximity to Disney Springs.  Can't wait!


B T W ---> to the disboards...


----------



## Nicoal13

Today is the day I can do online check in. I have a standard view studio booked at SSR. When I went to do online check in, the Paddock is not a choice for location. I know I picked the Paddock last fall and got my request. The list I get to choose from says: 

Near Transportation
Ground Floor
Near Walkway to Disney Springs
Carriage House
Lower Floor
Congress Park
Near Lobby
Grandstand
Near Pool
Upper Floor

Any idea why Paddock won't come up?


----------



## Wakey

Nicoal13 said:


> Today is the day I can do online check in. I have a standard view studio booked at SSR. When I went to do online check in, the Paddock is not a choice for location. I know I picked the Paddock last fall and got my request. The list I get to choose from says:
> 
> Near Transportation
> Ground Floor
> Near Walkway to Disney Springs
> Carriage House
> Lower Floor
> Congress Park
> Near Lobby
> Grandstand
> Near Pool
> Upper Floor
> 
> Any idea why Paddock won't come up?


Because you only booked a standard?


----------



## Nicoal13

Wakey said:


> Because you only booked a standard?



Paddock is standard. Congress Park which is in the list is preferred. So that is why I'm confused.


----------



## Wakey

Nicoal13 said:


> Paddock is standard. Congress Park which is in the list is preferred. So that is why I'm confused.


That is odd- I suppose the worry is that you select CP and they then dismiss it because you booked standard, otherwise I'd be picking there. Maybe call them up and let us know, as I am interested in what is happening myself as I own here.


----------



## Nicoal13

Wakey said:


> That is odd- I suppose the worry is that you select CP and they then dismiss it because you booked standard, otherwise I'd be picking there. Maybe call them up and let us know, as I am interested in what is happening myself as I own here.



I'll give a call tomorrow when I'm home and report back. The only thing I can think of is that I added on a night at the start of my reservation. When I added it, preferred was the only thing available. So I waitlisted a standard view and the waitlist came through. So I wonder if that screwed up my check-in options. Odd that the list is a mix of standard/preferred views though. We love the Paddock, so that is what I want to request and be close to the pool for the kids.


----------



## Wakey

I haven't stayed there yet, but I have visited (ran round it when I was staying at OKW). Not sure when we will stay there- may be some time as we go end of August in a 1 bed and can stay anywhere, so if you can book it, there's always the temptation to go elsewhere because you figure you can stay at your home resort any time. 
Sounds like you may be correct re it being messed up.
Just for future reference, we are not bothered about a bit of a walk, good to be near drinks refill and also good to be on/ off the bus early, like it quiet (no road noise) where would you say is best standard place to stay that meets this criteria? Thanks.


----------



## Nicoal13

Wakey said:


> I haven't stayed there yet, but I have visited (ran round it when I was staying at OKW). Not sure when we will stay there- may be some time as we go end of August in a 1 bed and can stay anywhere, so if you can book it, there's always the temptation to go elsewhere because you figure you can stay at your home resort any time.
> Sounds like you may be correct re it being messed up.
> Just for future reference, we are not bothered about a bit of a walk, good to be near drinks refill and also good to be on/ off the bus early, like it quiet (no road noise) where would you say is best standard place to stay that meets this criteria? Thanks.



SSR is my home resort as well and I've stayed there a few times. First few times were in Carousel which I would not recommend, too far away from everything. We like the Paddock near the pool. There is a quick service restaurant at the pool, can refill your mugs and the bus stop is also located right by the pool. It's the middle bus stop both directions. You can easily walk across the bridge over a pond to get to the main building and other large pool area.


----------



## Nicoal13

Nicoal13 said:


> Today is the day I can do online check in. I have a standard view studio booked at SSR. When I went to do online check in, the Paddock is not a choice for location. I know I picked the Paddock last fall and got my request. The list I get to choose from says:
> 
> Near Transportation
> Ground Floor
> Near Walkway to Disney Springs
> Carriage House
> Lower Floor
> Congress Park
> Near Lobby
> Grandstand
> Near Pool
> Upper Floor
> 
> Any idea why Paddock won't come up?



Update: I called today and there is a glitch that is showing the wrong options for room requests. They are aware and trying to get it fixed. MS was able to add my requests directly.


----------



## Dawnywog

Hi! I'm going to be staying at SSR for the first time in September and have a question about bus transportation to an early morning character breakfast. How early does the breakfast bus start running? Also does it still stop at all of the internal stops this early?

Thanks for your help. I can't wait to stay here!


----------



## kayteekt

Curious about how long the walk would be from Paddock area to DS. Is it better to walk or boat? About how long is the boat ride? Thanks for your help


----------



## jaysmom4285

kayteekt said:


> Curious about how long the walk would be from Paddock area to DS. Is it better to walk or boat? About how long is the boat ride? Thanks for your help



Check out the map on the first page of this thread.  It looks as if it would be a fair hike to the walkway to DS that's at the far end of Congress Park. It is a little shorter to walk to the Carriage House and go behind it, past the golf clubhouse, to the boat landing.  The boat ride takes only minutes, as it goes straight across the pond to the landing at DS.


----------



## jaysmom4285

Dawnywog said:


> Hi! I'm going to be staying at SSR for the first time in September and have a question about bus transportation to an early morning character breakfast. How early does the breakfast bus start running? Also does it still stop at all of the internal stops this early?
> 
> Thanks for your help. I can't wait to stay here!



I can't say exactly when they start running, but they do start early enough to get you where you need to be. When MK opens at 9 and I've had a CP ADR for 8:05, there has always been a bus by 7 AM.   And yes, they would stop at all the internal bus stops to get anyone else who is going to an early breakfast ADR.


----------



## kayteekt

jaysmom4285 said:


> Check out the map on the first page of this thread.  It looks as if it would be a fair hike to the walkway to DS that's at the far end of Congress Park. It is a little shorter to walk to the Carriage House and go behind it, past the golf clubhouse, to the boat landing.  The boat ride takes only minutes, as it goes straight across the pond to the landing at DS.



Thanks  I was looking at map, but i thought i saw posted or a comment, that the boat goes to tree houses then DS? I have no clue, never stayed here before. Just trying to sort it out as we do plan to go to DS a few times during our trip.


----------



## jaysmom4285

You do have to pay attention to the color flag that is on the bow of the boat.  I think there's a sign at the boat landing that will tell you what the colors mean in terms of which way that boat is going.  Sometimes a boat will be going from SSR to the Treehouses and sometimes to DS.  The boat operator will also make it clear which way that particular boat is going.


----------



## kayteekt

jaysmom4285 said:


> You do have to pay attention to the color flag that is on the bow of the boat.  I think there's a sign at the boat landing that will tell you what the colors mean in terms of which way that boat is going.  Sometimes a boat will be going from SSR to the Treehouses and sometimes to DS.  The boat operator will also make it clear which way that particular boat is going.


Thx


----------



## ashmac8

Hi, We are staying at SSR twice this year.  We hadn't planned on it that way but we rented points for our July trip and then moved over for November when CBR construction became an issue for our party.  I'd like to have breakfast at Olivia's (OKW) one morning.  It appears to be about a mile walk?  So my question is, is it a tough walk?  Is it flat, a clear path and with signage?  I can't imagine a taxi would want to take that low of a fare.  We will only need a one way transfer because we plan to proceed to the parks after breakfast.  Appreciate your insight.
Thanks In Advance


----------



## jaysmom4285

ashmac8 said:


> Hi, We are staying at SSR twice this year.  We hadn't planned on it that way but we rented points for our July trip and then moved over for November when CBR construction became an issue for our party.  I'd like to have breakfast at Olivia's (OKW) one morning.  It appears to be about a mile walk?  So my question is, is it a tough walk?  Is it flat, a clear path and with signage?  I can't imagine a taxi would want to take that low of a fare.  We will only need a one way transfer because we plan to proceed to the parks after breakfast.  Appreciate your insight.
> Thanks In Advance



The roads around WDW aren't built for pedestrians - traffic is heavy and there aren't sidewalks or crosswalks.  It would really be quite unsafe to try to walk even that short distance.   I think a taxi or Uber would be your best and safest option.


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

ashmac8 said:


> Hi, We are staying at SSR twice this year.  We hadn't planned on it that way but we rented points for our July trip and then moved over for November when CBR construction became an issue for our party.  I'd like to have breakfast at Olivia's (OKW) one morning.  It appears to be about a mile walk?  So my question is, is it a tough walk?  Is it flat, a clear path and with signage?  I can't imagine a taxi would want to take that low of a fare.  We will only need a one way transfer because we plan to proceed to the parks after breakfast.  Appreciate your insight.
> Thanks In Advance





jaysmom4285 said:


> The roads around WDW aren't built for pedestrians - traffic is heavy and there aren't sidewalks or crosswalks.  It would really be quite unsafe to try to walk even that short distance.   I think a taxi or Uber would be your best and safest option.



Looking at Google Maps, looks like there is a walking path that Google calls the Saratoga Springs Nature Path.  So looks completely doable.  There is definitely a golf cart path.  Never done this, so no first hand knowledge.  And, Florida is all relatively flat.


----------



## jaysmom4285

I wasn't aware of this so-called nature path, which looks as if it may be an option.  It does appear to go right through the golf course, which could be an issue in terms of avoiding the golfers and flying golf balls.  I wonder if it's a cart path.  It might be good to check with SSR to be sure that this is in fact intended to be a pedestrian path.  If it is, you may be good to go.


----------



## ashmac8

jaysmom4285 said:


> The roads around WDW aren't built for pedestrians - traffic is heavy and there aren't sidewalks or crosswalks.  It would really be quite unsafe to try to walk even that short distance.   I think a taxi or Uber would be your best and safest option.





GoofyDisneyDaddy said:


> Looking at Google Maps, looks like there is a walking path that Google calls the Saratoga Springs Nature Path.  So looks completely doable.  There is definitely a golf cart path.  Never done this, so no first hand knowledge.  And, Florida is all relatively flat.





jaysmom4285 said:


> I wasn't aware of this so-called nature path, which looks as if it may be an option.  It does appear to go right through the golf course, which could be an issue in terms of avoiding the golfers and flying golf balls.  I wonder if it's a cart path.  It might be good to check with SSR to be sure that this is in fact intended to be a pedestrian path.  If it is, you may be good to go.



Thanks all for the info.  I certainly don't have a problem booking a cab, I was worried they would not want to take the trip with such a small fare involved/short distance.  I'll continue to research and worse case ask upon arrival.


----------



## Brian Noble

There definitely is a pedestrian path between SSR and OKW. It is only open dawn to dusk. It is open to pedestrians, though there are places where it intersects with cart paths.  There is a photo tour of it in the OKW->SSR direction here:
http://www.mousesteps.com/wdw-resor...from-the-hospitality-house-to-downtown-disney

The nature path part starts about halfway down after many OKW photos.


----------



## ashmac8

Brian Noble said:


> There definitely is a pedestrian path between SSR and OKW. It is only open dawn to dusk. It is open to pedestrians, though there are places where it intersects with cart paths.  There is a photo tour of it in the OKW->SSR direction here:
> http://www.mousesteps.com/wdw-resor...from-the-hospitality-house-to-downtown-disney
> 
> The nature path part starts about halfway down after many OKW photos.



Thanks for the link. The pictures were helpful. I appreciate the info.


----------



## PackYourPixieDust

michelle06 said:


> We just booked a stay but are not owners. I read reviews and found something about how wonderful the daily mousekeeping was. However, it seems here that costs extra. Is there a difference between a regular customer booking vs DVC owner? What can I expect? Will I have to pay extra if we run out of towels?


There are a TON of towels in the rooms. Obviously it depends on the size of the party and the room size. But the one-bedrooms and above also have a washer and dryer in the unit, you can just bring some detergent.


----------



## ckb_nc

Brian Noble said:


> There definitely is a pedestrian path between SSR and OKW. It is only open dawn to dusk. It is open to pedestrians, though there are places where it intersects with cart paths.  There is a photo tour of it in the OKW->SSR direction here:
> http://www.mousesteps.com/wdw-resor...from-the-hospitality-house-to-downtown-disney
> 
> The nature path part starts about halfway down after many OKW photos.



I both ran it from OKW to SSR and Disney Springs and back plus rode bikes from OKW to SSR with my wife. Great little path.


----------



## ckb_nc

Just back - stayed in 1301 which is the very last room on the south east edge of Disney property. room was Ok; the bathroom needed a little work. It was truly far from the lobby but we could be in Disney Springs in seconds.


----------



## DizDaD7

ckb_nc said:


> Just back - stayed in 1301 which is the very last room on the south east edge of Disney property. room was Ok; the bathroom needed a little work. It was truly far from the lobby but we could be in Disney Springs in seconds.


Which section where you in?, If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

We just stayed in 4712, a studio in the furthest Paddock building from Disney Springs. It was super convenient to the Carousel bus stop. My son wasn't feeling well this trip, and it was really easy to hop on any bus and head over to the Springs pool and Artist's Pallete.  Our room was absolutely spotless. I was doing all these crazy body weight exercises all over the room, mostly on the floor, including under the sink, and it was all super clean!! I'm used to seeing at least something grubby or mold somewhere in the bathroom, but this time I'm happy to report things were great!


----------



## MrsJobba1

Hello I can't wait to go home to SSR in May its been sooooo long since our last visit. Could I ask a question about going to the water parks from SSR. We won't have a car. Previous trips (Way back) we've always used the Disney bus - think the animal kingdom bus also went to BB and the DTD bus also went to TL. However I've read that the buses don't go to the water parks any more? Is this true? How would I get there using disney transportation? Thanks


----------



## ckb_nc

DizDaD7 said:


> Which section where you in?, If you don't mind me asking.



Congress Park in the last building; close to Disney Springs and the bus stop was not bad - good hike to the lobby and no place for drinks close by.


----------



## DizDaD7

ckb_nc said:


> Congress Park in the last building; close to Disney Springs and the bus stop was not bad - good hike to the lobby and no place for drinks close by.


Theres no refill station over there? What about food ?


----------



## ckb_nc

DizDaD7 said:


> Theres no refill station over there? What about food ?



Nope


----------



## DizDaD7

@ckb_nc --->


----------



## bisney

Question about the balconies in the two bedroom:

Is the balcony shared in either the dedicated or lock-off two bedroom? In all the videos I've watched it looks like it's a separate balcony for both the main living area and the bedroom but some online floor plans suggest that the balcony might be shared.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

I was in the 1BR side of a lockoff last month. They were separate.


----------



## MrsJobba1

MrsJobba1 said:


> Hello I can't wait to go home to SSR in May its been sooooo long since our last visit. Could I ask a question about going to the water parks from SSR. We won't have a car. Previous trips (Way back) we've always used the Disney bus - think the animal kingdom bus also went to BB and the DTD bus also went to TL. However I've read that the buses don't go to the water parks any more? Is this true? How would I get there using disney transportation? Thanks


Just bumping- anyone? Thanks


----------



## Murron

MrsJobba1 said:


> Just bumping- anyone? Thanks


Hey I don't know for absolute sure because we do not normally do water parks, but I can't believe there are no Disney transportation buses from SSR to the water parks.  If I recall, the Disney Springs bus would also stop at TL.  I'll help you bump this.   Anyone heard anything new about transport from the resorts (especially SSR) to the water parks?


----------



## BobNed

MrsJobba1 said:


> Hello I can't wait to go home to SSR in May its been sooooo long since our last visit. Could I ask a question about going to the water parks from SSR. We won't have a car. Previous trips (Way back) we've always used the Disney bus - think the animal kingdom bus also went to BB and the DTD bus also went to TL. However I've read that the buses don't go to the water parks any more? Is this true? How would I get there using disney transportation? Thanks


No more direct bus services to the Water Parks.  You have to take a bus to Animal Kingdom for Blizzard Beach or Disney Springs for Typhoon Lagoon, then get off, transfer buses and then you'll reach your destination. Same applies for the way back.  Makes you stop and wonder if it is worth the trouble.


----------



## hopeforus

I was just given a quote with for a studio with a 30% off pin. I have never stayed at SSR and I have some concerns since I can't seem to find much on Disboards. It will be myself 48, DH 46, boys 14 and 10. We have stayed at POP and Animal Kingdom Lodge, but this is our first DVC property. The studio is "preferred" in the Paddock section. Any tips or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## MrsJobba1

hopeforus said:


> I was just given a quote with for a studio with a 30% off pin. I have never stayed at SSR and I have some concerns since I can't seem to find much on Disboards. It will be myself 48, DH 46, boys 14 and 10. We have stayed at POP and Animal Kingdom Lodge, but this is our first DVC property. The studio is "preferred" in the Paddock section. Any tips or suggestions are appreciated.



Hi I'm a dvc member at SSR - I believe the preferred sections are congress park ( closest to Disney springs) and the springs section ( closest to the main reception & pool). The paddock section is standard ? I would check this with your travel agent. 
Having said that we love SSR as for us it's very relaxing a great place away from the busy parks


----------



## DizDaD7

hopeforus said:


> I was just given a quote with for a studio with a 30% off pin. I have never stayed at SSR and I have some concerns since I can't seem to find much on Disboards. It will be myself 48, DH 46, boys 14 and 10. We have stayed at POP and Animal Kingdom Lodge, but this is our first DVC property. The studio is "preferred" in the Paddock section. Any tips or suggestions are appreciated.


I believe if you have preferred, it would be in Congress Park or the Springs.

It's a nice resort, with some amazing views.... The Turf Club TS at the Carriage House is a true hidden Gem. Some of the best Prime Rib I've had.
Boat ride over to DS is a nice little ride. Or if in CP a nice lil stroll..


----------



## Nicoal13

Paddock is standard view, preferred sections are Congress Park and The Springs. 

Just be advised that a studio has one queen bed and a pull out sofa. Your boys would have to share the pull out.


----------



## hopeforus

DizDaD7 said:


> I believe if you have preferred, it would be in Congress Park or the Springs.
> 
> It's a nice resort, with some amazing views.... The Turf Club TS at the Carriage House is a true hidden Gem. Some of the best Prime Rib I've had.
> Boat ride over to DS is a nice little ride. Or if in CP a nice lil stroll..


Thanks, I will double check this with reservations.


----------



## js

Nicoal13 said:


> Paddock is standard view, preferred sections are Congress Park and The Springs.
> 
> Just be advised that a studio has one queen bed and a pull out sofa. Your boys would have to share the pull out.



Hi.  I have a one bedroom standard next month.
I didn't book preferred due to needed to save points.
We would like to walk/take boat to DTD a few evenings, playing golf on site and going to three parks.
We are also spending some days just hanging by the pool.
Where would I want to request for just two adults.

Thank you.


----------



## tractorsexy

bump


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

Have a 2-bedroom booked for next month. Even though VGF and Poly are our home resorts, we find ourselves staying at SSR more and more due to the point values and proximity to Disney Springs. Can't wait.


----------



## js

Tar_Heels_Love_WDW said:


> Have a 2-bedroom booked for next month. Even though VGF and Poly are our home resorts, we find ourselves staying at SSR more and more due to the point values and proximity to Disney Springs. Can't wait.



I LOVE that we have DTD in our backyard.  My dd is going there next month with her boyfriend and although it was the last resort available for their full dates (just booked this week), it was the first resort she actually chose since they wanted to be at DTD at night for shopping, dining and drinks and not having to wait for busses at the
end of the night is a huge bonus.  They are also playing golf right on site.  I'm happy not too many prefer to stay here since it keeps our inventory open LOL


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

js said:


> I LOVE that we have DTD in our backyard.  My dd is going there next month with her boyfriend and although it was the last resort available for their full dates (just booked this week), it was the first resort she actually chose since they wanted to be at DTD at night for shopping, dining and drinks and not having to wait for busses at the
> end of the night is a huge bonus.  They are also playing golf right on site.  I'm happy not too many prefer to stay here since it keeps our inventory open LOL



I definitely love golfing at LBV course and love that it's on site at SSR. Huge part of why we booked there the first time we went. I actually prefer the scenery around the LBV course to the scenery around Palm. Just my opinion.


----------



## mbtohill

When walking from Congress Park to DS, does the path lead out to Buena Vista Dr and then over to DS or is there some type of walkway/bridge?


----------



## han22735

mbtohill said:


> When walking from Congress Park to DS, does the path lead out to Buena Vista Dr and then over to DS or is there some type of walkway/bridge?



There's a newish bridge that connects the two.


----------



## Boxerluver

Just purchased at SSR after many trips and staying at numerous resort hotels.  We will be going in June for our first trip and to celebrate our 25th Wedding Anniversary.  Is there anyway to request a room or at least a building?  We'd love Congress Park so we can sit on our deck and watch the comings and goings at DS.


----------



## Brian Noble

Boxerluver said:


> Is there anyway to request a room or at least a building?  We'd love Congress Park so we can sit on our deck and watch the comings and goings at DS.


You will want to book a Preferred room, which guarantees you a location in either Congress Park or Springs. You can request to be in the Congress Park area, but that part is just a request.


----------



## mdelano4

js said:


> Hi.  I have a one bedroom standard next month.
> I didn't book preferred due to needed to save points.
> We would like to walk/take boat to DTD a few evenings, playing golf on site and going to three parks.
> We are also spending some days just hanging by the pool.
> Where would I want to request for just two adults.
> 
> Thank you.



Personally, we prefer Grandstand.  It's close to Carriage House, has a pool next to the first 2 buildings and is the first bus stop, on and off.   Also, close enough to carry your sticks to LBV pro shop if you want.


----------



## mdelano4

Boxerluver said:


> Just purchased at SSR after many trips and staying at numerous resort hotels.  We will be going in June for our first trip and to celebrate our 25th Wedding Anniversary.  Is there anyway to request a room or at least a building?  We'd love Congress Park so we can sit on our deck and watch the comings and goings at DS.



You can request location through on-line check-in, or call and ask a CM to put a note on your reservation.


----------



## DizDaD7

Boxerluver said:


> Just purchased at SSR after many trips and staying at numerous resort hotels.  We will be going in June for our first trip and to celebrate our 25th Wedding Anniversary.  Is there anyway to request a room or at least a building?  We'd love Congress Park so we can sit on our deck and watch the comings and goings at DS.


to the disboards.


----------



## Conno

Hi!

I'll be arriving at SSR on the 25th of April with some friends, and I had a quick question about SSR 2B villas. Air con... are those units now using digital thermostats; and if so - what's the lowest the thermostat can be set to? (I'm from the UK, and if the temp is above 63~65F, I won't be able to sleep!).

I also want to avoid the AC turning its self off in the middle of the night. Waking up sweating at 3am is never pleasant 

My sanity thanks you in advance!

-C


----------



## RLRDA

Hi everyone! We will be staying in October for F&W. I was looking for thoughts on a room request for a studio in the Congress Park section (we have "preferred" reserved and as I understand it, that's CP or the Springs). Does anyone have a good building # and/or room # that would overlook Disney Springs? Also, can anyone provide a link to a map to the CP section only?

Thanks for any information!


----------



## jcanary

js said:


> Hi.  I have a one bedroom standard next month.
> I didn't book preferred due to needed to save points.
> We would like to walk/take boat to DTD a few evenings, playing golf on site and going to three parks.
> We are also spending some days just hanging by the pool.
> Where would I want to request for just two adults.
> 
> Thank you.




we stayed in building 85-88 which is actually the same building but different floor numbers. you walk out the side and you are basically at the pro shop, a little further ( maybe .1 mile) you are at the boat for DTD plus you are real close to the carriage house. I loved that building. to me that is more convenient than the springs because you don't have to cross a main road with traffic.


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

Conno said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'll be arriving at SSR on the 25th of April with some friends, and I had a quick question about SSR 2B villas. Air con... are those units now using digital thermostats; and if so - what's the lowest the thermostat can be set to? (I'm from the UK, and if the temp is above 63~65F, I won't be able to sleep!).
> 
> I also want to avoid the AC turning its self off in the middle of the night. Waking up sweating at 3am is never pleasant
> 
> My sanity thanks you in advance!
> 
> -C



I believe the lowest that the thermostat will go is 65 (maybe 67) I can't quite recall. However, this thread may be useful to you: https://www.disboards.com/threads/room-thermostat-override.2260730/


----------



## Sean91

Got our official welcome home letter today for SSR, So I feel we are now official owners! Cannot wait for trip number one as DVC members


----------



## Wakey

Sean91 said:


> Got our official welcome home letter today for SSR, So I feel we are now official owners! Cannot wait for trip number one as DVC members


Well done, you did a good deal buying SSR resale, yours seems to have taken a long time to come through though.Did you get your magnets with the letter? Mine's on the fridge.


----------



## HappyGrape

we are not owners, but loved our first stay and booked to stay again next year! Joining so I can follow up on news


----------



## Sean91

Wakey said:


> Well done, you did a good deal buying SSR resale, yours seems to have taken a long time to come through though.Did you get your magnets with the letter? Mine's on the fridge.



We didn't get magnets, just a little A4 letter with out membership number. Maybe internationals don't get them. I just want to book now  Get me back to Congress Park!


----------



## MamaBelle4

I'm almost 100% sure I've asked this before but I can't remember or find it, so please forgive me. 

We will be a party of 10. 2 under 3. Can we fit in 2 studios? I understand it will be cramped and what not, but we only stay in the rooms overnight, otherwise we aren't there at all.


----------



## DJFan88

Just trying to get a grip on the size of this place.  If you were to walk from one end to the other, how many minutes do you estimate it would take?  Or would it take like as far as the Main gate at Epcot to The American Adventure?  Or is that too far?


----------



## Wakey

Sean91 said:


> We didn't get magnets, just a little A4 letter with out membership number. Maybe internationals don't get them. I just want to book now  Get me back to Congress Park!


I got them in Feb. I'm in UK. They came with a second welcome letter. You should get it soon.


----------



## Wakey

DJFan88 said:


> Just trying to get a grip on the size of this place.  If you were to walk from one end to the other, how many minutes do you estimate it would take?  Or would it take like as far as the Main gate at Epcot to The American Adventure?  Or is that too far?


I would say 10 mins.


----------



## DenLo

I think it is about a 10 minute walk to the Carriage House from the far side of Congress Park.  So to walk further to the Treehouse Villas could be 20 minutes.  But usually you would only be walking 10 minutes as you can get a water taxi to DS from the Carriage House or walk from the Congress Park bus stop to the DS bridge and into the Marketplace in 10 minutes.  Or you could take SSR's internal bus to another section, or sometimes a Disney park bus depending on where you are staying.   The whole resort might be 1 mile square as a crow flies, but no more than 1.5 - 2 miles walking anywhere using sidewalks but these estimated figures are out to the public roads using google maps.


----------



## wdw4rfam

We just booked SSR for the first time. Can someone tell me which order the buses pick up? We booked preferred, but if that's the last pick up, I'll switch to standard.


----------



## madchatter

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> *Bus Transportation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR does not share buses with other resorts. Buses to/from SSR will stop only at Saratoga Springs. There are five internal stops on the theme park bus route, corresponding with the five sections of the main resort.
> 
> All theme park buses follow the same route. Theme Park -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park -> Springs -> Theme Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Downtown Disney bus does not follow this same route. It starts at the Springs, then stops at the other four internal bus stops before departing the resort to head to Downtown Disney. This allows you to use the Downtown Disney bus as transportation back to your villa if you're at the High Rock Spring Pool or Carriage House and are staying in one of the sections that's not close to this area of the resort. The Downtown Disney bus route is DTD -> Springs -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park -> DTD.





wdw4rfam said:


> We just booked SSR for the first time. Can someone tell me which order the buses pick up? We booked preferred, but if that's the last pick up, I'll switch to standard.


----------



## DVCMadness

wdw4rfam said:


> We just booked SSR for the first time. Can someone tell me which order the buses pick up? We booked preferred, but if that's the last pick up, I'll switch to standard.



Route is _Theme Park --> Grandstand --> Carousel --> Paddock --> Congress Park --> The Springs --> Theme Park_.  Recently, Disney has been changing the way the Disney Springs buses have been running through the resort, and Disney has also added an internal resort shuttle.  

Maybe someone here can verify the routes of the Disney Springs bus and/or the Internal Shuttle in its most current form?


----------



## Jbmia13

Buses go to tree houses, grandstand, carousel, paddock, congress park, and carriage house Then the loop repeats....aboit 20 mins.


----------



## Hendlaw

Just put a down payment on 100 points!  Brand new to DVC.  We are soooo excited.  Happy Anniversary Honey (and christmans, and birthday, .....(for the next several years))


----------



## RachelTori

Jbmia13 said:


> Buses go to tree houses, grandstand, carousel, paddock, congress park, and carriage house Then the loop repeats....aboit 20 mins.



You have to catch the Treehouse bus at the Springs stop.  It is a dedicated bus that only runs between Springs & Treehouse Villas.  

SSR is our home resort since 2006.  We were there last week; bus service was inconsistent.  There were several times when the bus we needed took 45-60 minutes.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

We're in th closing process of SSR, really excited about it. What are the chances for a January trip , for THV to be available.


----------



## DVCMadness

RachelTori said:


> We were there last week; bus service was inconsistent.  There were several times when the bus we needed took 45-60 minutes.



Was the Internal Shuttle servicing all 7 stops?  Also was there a bus to Disney Springs?


----------



## RachelTori

DVCMadness said:


> Was the Internal Shuttle servicing all 7 stops?  Also was there a bus to Disney Springs?



The Internal Shuttle is the Disney Springs bus!  It arrives at The Springs (carriage house) the first time as "Internal Shuttle", then its sign says "Disney Springs" as it proceeds to the next stops - Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park, and back to The Springs!  After its second stop at The Springs, it's on the way to Disney Springs!

I hope I didn't just confuse you, but the only time you will see a bus stating "Internal Shuttle" is if you are at The Springs.  There is an entirely different bus for the THV which only runs between The Springs and the Treehouse Villas.


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> We're in th closing process of SSR, really excited about it. What are the chances for a January trip , for THV to be available.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!  

The Treehouse Villas usually book up quickly.  SSR owners can book at 11 months out; owners at other resorts can book them at 7 months.  Two things in your favor are that you are still outside the 7-month window so you're only competing with SSR owners; and January tends to be one of the "slower" months -- although it's still pretty popular!  

If your dates are unavailable, you can "wait list" although I don't know what the success rate is for THVs that are wait-listed.  Obviously, the shorter the stay, the better the chances!


----------



## js

jcanary said:


> we stayed in building 85-88 which is actually the same building but different floor numbers. you walk out the side and you are basically at the pro shop, a little further ( maybe .1 mile) you are at the boat for DTD plus you are real close to the carriage house. I loved that building. to me that is more convenient than the springs because you don't have to cross a main road with traffic.



Hi. I want to call today to note my request, arriving on Wednesday.
Are you commenting that Building 85-88 is the Grandstand Building? I want to make sure I request Grandstand and then the building number.
What would be my second choice.

Thank you so much and thank you all!


----------



## jcanary

they call them buildings but they are actually floors, yes 85-88 is in the grandstand area. after requesting  the specific buildings I would then request a grandstand building that is near the pool. those would be the most convenient.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Hi, I will be saying in a 2 bedroom in August and I have a few questions.  I have a cash reservation that was made in february (originally made for CBR but received a complimentary switch to SSR 2 br).  At the time, there was no distinction on Disney's site between standard and preferred bookings, and nothing was said to us when we switched here.  Our reservation also makes no note of it, and I can't go off of pricing since we are paying CBR rate.  I would assume we would be considered standard, but does anybody know a way to tell for sure?  

If we are standard, I would like to put in a request for a room either in Paddock in one of the buildings that starts with 5 or Grandstand in a building that starts with 8.  What would be the best way to request this?  Should I just say "near pool" since all those buildings are closest to the pools, or should I request those areas of buildings in a certain way?

Also, is there a (dry) playground in Paddock or is the only one in Congress Park?

Is the Grandstand pool now fenced like the others?

Are there any refillable mug stations open late or 24 hours?

Are cash reservations all dedicated 2 bedroom or is there a chance I could get a lockoff?  Would I need to request a dedicated 2 br?

Thank you so much!


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

RachelTori said:


> Congratulations and Welcome Home!
> 
> The Treehouse Villas usually book up quickly.  SSR owners can book at 11 months out; owners at other resorts can book them at 7 months.  Two things in your favor are that you are still outside the 7-month window so you're only competing with SSR owners; and January tends to be one of the "slower" months -- although it's still pretty popular!
> 
> If your dates are unavailable, you can "wait list" although I don't know what the success rate is for THVs that are wait-listed.  Obviously, the shorter the stay, the better the chances!



We've finally completed our closing, spoke with MA out of curiosity to see if we're in the system, we are!!!  Treehouses are available.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

Can you request a specific area for the Treehouses, going to have a scooter and will be using the shuttle service.


----------



## Brian Noble

LongLiveRafiki said:


> If we are standard, I would like to put in a request for a room either in Paddock in one of the buildings that starts with 5 or Grandstand in a building that starts with 8. What would be the best way to request this?


Ask for "Near pool."


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> Can you request a specific area for the Treehouses, going to have a scooter and will be using the shuttle service.



Yes you can make a request for a certain area.  Of course not guaranteed but on our one stay there our request was met pretty well.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Brian Noble said:


> Ask for "Near pool."


 
Thanks!


----------



## ParrotBill

Hendlaw said:


> Just put a down payment on 100 points!  Brand new to DVC.  We are soooo excited.  Happy Anniversary Honey (and christmans, and birthday, .....(for the next several years))





DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> We're in th closing process of SSR, really excited about it. What are the chances for a January trip , for THV to be available.



Welcome Home to both of you!  Be sure to ask your questions in the right areas (DVC Misc is good for all those non-membership, non-resort questions.)  SSR is almost always the last to "sell out" and so is available at almost all times of year and on short notice.  I am going in 2 weeks and booked just 2 weeks ago.  January should not be a problem EXCEPT watch out for special events.  The WDW Marathon is held in early January each year and all rooms sell out for that time far ahead.


----------



## JakeAndHooksMom

We are staying at SS for the first time this November, and have reserved a 1 bedroom suite. When the online checkin opens, what area should I request? We've never even visited SS before, so I don't know where to begin! 

Being close to transportation would be nice. =)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JakeAndHooksMom said:


> We are staying at SS for the first time this November, and have reserved a 1 bedroom suite. When the online checkin opens, what area should I request? We've never even visited SS before, so I don't know where to begin!
> 
> Being close to transportation would be nice. =)



The buses run all thru the SSR resort so you're never terribly far from a stop.  What did you book - preferred or standard?  That's going to dictate what area's you will be staying in and can form requests from that.  Preferred is Congress Park and The Springs.  Standard is Paddock, Grandstand and Carousel.


----------



## JakeAndHooksMom

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The buses run all thru the SSR resort so you're never terribly far from a stop.  What did you book - preferred or standard?  That's going to dictate what area's you will be staying in and can form requests from that.  Preferred is Congress Park and The Springs.  Standard is Paddock, Grandstand and Carousel.


Good question! I'm not sure...I'm looking at my reservation right now and it just says 1 Bedroom Villa. It doesn't say anything about standard or preferred.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JakeAndHooksMom said:


> Good question! I'm not sure...I'm looking at my reservation right now and it just says 1 Bedroom Villa. It doesn't say anything about standard or preferred.



Did you book it thru CRO (ie, Disney cash reservations?)  If so then maybe they aren't designating there and it's only different on point bookings.  If it's a cash booking then it's probable that you could be placed in any section and could request any of them.

Besides close to transportation what might you like?  Close to the main pool?  Close to dining? Close to any pool?  Hope for a Disney Springs view?  Close access to Disney Springs?  Those tend to be things that one might request for at SSR.


----------



## JakeAndHooksMom

I booked it through the regular website like our previous vacations. I just chatted with Disney and they said when the reservations part opens back up to call to request a certain view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JakeAndHooksMom said:


> I booked it through the regular website like our previous vacations. I just chatted with Disney and they said when the reservations part opens back up to call to request a certain view.



Post #2 on this thread has a map and LOTS of infomation on the different areas that might help you decide what sounds most appealing.


----------



## jaysmom4285

JakeAndHooksMom said:


> We are staying at SS for the first time this November, and have reserved a 1 bedroom suite. When the online checkin opens, what area should I request? We've never even visited SS before, so I don't know where to begin!
> 
> Being close to transportation would be nice. =)



We prefer the Grandstand section.  It's very close to the Carriage House and those amenities, and it has a very nice pool, children's splash area, and snack bar.  Plus it is the first bus stop for the resort, which can be significant.  You're virtually guaranteed a seat on a bus to a park on busy mornings since the bus arrives empty.  There are five, I think, stops within the resort, and more than once we've gotten on at the Grandstand and had the bus fill up by the third stop and have to bypass the remaining stops.  And it's nice being the first place to be let off after a long day in the parks.


----------



## DizDaD7

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Hi, I will be saying in a 2 bedroom in August and I have a few questions.  I have a cash reservation that was made in february (originally made for CBR but received a complimentary switch to SSR 2 br).  At the time, there was no distinction on Disney's site between standard and preferred bookings, and nothing was said to us when we switched here.  Our reservation also makes no note of it, and I can't go off of pricing since we are paying CBR rate.  I would assume we would be considered standard, but does anybody know a way to tell for sure?
> 
> If we are standard, I would like to put in a request for a room either in Paddock in one of the buildings that starts with 5 or Grandstand in a building that starts with 8.  What would be the best way to request this?  Should I just say "near pool" since all those buildings are closest to the pools, or should I request those areas of buildings in a certain way?
> 
> Also, is there a (dry) playground in Paddock or is the only one in Congress Park?
> 
> Is the Grandstand pool now fenced like the others?
> 
> Are there any refillable mug stations open late or 24 hours?
> 
> Are cash reservations all dedicated 2 bedroom or is there a chance I could get a lockoff?  Would I need to request a dedicated 2 br?
> 
> Thank you so much!


1) Near pool would be my choice for a request
2) I believe it's a wet play area @ the paddock
3) Yes, Fenced in...
4) I believe that there is one over by the Grandstand pool, and I believe it's always on?
5) not sure of that


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

DizDaD7 said:


> 1) Near pool would be my choice for a request
> 2) I believe it's a wet play area @ the paddock
> 3) Yes, Fenced in...
> 4) I believe that there is one over by the Grandstand pool, and I believe it's always on?
> 5) not sure of that



Thank you!


----------



## goofy4tink

Silly question, I know. But...I'm in the Paddock and will be checking my bags with RAC on Monday. Will they send a golf cart, if I call, so I don't have to lug the bags?


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

We have a 3 night stay mid July.  This will be a no park trip, just water parks, downtown, movies, mini golf...Can anyone tell me how long the walk to the marketplace side from the springs the main lobby/springs area?  I would love a nice view from congress park but I don't want a 10 min walk just for a drink refill.


----------



## jaysmom4285

4HOLIDAYS said:


> We have a 3 night stay mid July.  This will be a no park trip, just water parks, downtown, movies, mini golf...Can anyone tell me how long the walk to the marketplace side from the springs the main lobby/springs area?  I would love a nice view from congress park but I don't want a 10 min walk just for a drink refill.



The first post in this thread will probably answer your questions . There's a map and an extensive listing of the pros and cons of each area.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

jaysmom4285 said:


> The first post in this thread will probably answer your questions . There's a map and an extensive listing of the pros and cons of each area.


I read through there but did not see any times listed, just pros and cons, talk of walking pathes, boats, but no times.  I hoped maybe someone who stayed had an idea.  or do people from other sections take the bus to congress area then walk?


----------



## jaysmom4285

There is a scale on that map, way down in the lower right corner, but it's too small to read, and enlarging it only makes it more blurry.  If you could read it, it would give you an accurate idea of distance, and you could extrapolate that to your walking time.  Perhaps BirdsOf PreyDave, who might have an original map to read, could provide the numbers on that scale?  If he doesn't see this, you could send him a PM.  Or perhaps another reader has a map on hand and could help out.


----------



## madchatter

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I read through there but did not see any times listed, just pros and cons, talk of walking pathes, boats, but no times.  I hoped maybe someone who stayed had an idea.  or do people from other sections take the bus to congress area then walk?


Depending upon exactly how you meander along, it appears to be about a half mile to the beginning of the marketplace area from the main pool area. Google maps has some better scales. So that would be a short walk.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

madchatter said:


> Depending upon exactly how you meander along, it appears to be about a half mile to the beginning of the marketplace area from the main pool area. Google maps has some better scales. So that would be a short walk.


 Thanks for the info!


----------



## amytaylor2

Need some input from those who know! We are staying at SSR for the first time November 27-December 5. We have a 2 bedroom villa with 4 adults and 4 boys ages 14 months to 13. The boys are really excited about the pool area at the Paddock section (temperatures permitting), but I wasn't sure how buses were to and from the parks in this section. I had originally planned on requesting the Grandstand section. Any advice? The parks are definitely where we will be spending 95% of our time.


----------



## kayteekt

amytaylor2 said:


> Need some input from those who know! We are staying at SSR for the first time November 27-December 5. We have a 2 bedroom villa with 4 adults and 4 boys ages 14 months to 13. The boys are really excited about the pool area at the Paddock section (temperatures permitting), but I wasn't sure how buses were to and from the parks in this section. I had originally planned on requesting the Grandstand section. Any advice? The parks are definitely where we will be spending 95% of our time.



The paddock pool is great. We only have 1 stay at SSR, we requested the paddock and got it. I think it was right in the middle as far as bus stops. So...a good compromise.


----------



## amytaylor2

kayteekt said:


> The paddock pool is great. We only have 1 stay at SSR, we requested the paddock and got it. I think it was right in the middle as far as bus stops. So...a good compromise.


Thank you! I think that would be manageable


----------



## Dayzee1026

JakeAndHooksMom said:


> Good question! I'm not sure...I'm looking at my reservation right now and it just says 1 Bedroom Villa. It doesn't say anything about standard or preferred.


 I just booked a one bedroom villa at Saratoga Springs through Disney this morning and they also didn't give me an option of preferred or standard view. My reservation doesn't specify either.


----------



## michelle06

I have 3 questions. First, what time do buses and boats start running at SSR? 
Second, when checking in, can I request both a location and be near others we are vacationing with? If I only request a building and not a floor or something like that?
Third, are there elevators or stairs only?
Thanks!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all!

Just getting ready to do my online check-in in a few days and I believe that I can request an area to stay in. I ideally wanted to be in easy walking distance of Disney Springs, but I believe that would be Congress Park which is a preferred area? Is that correct, or are there standard rooms in that area also?  My back up request if it is all preferred will be Grandstand - which doesn't seem to be anywhere near DS but is at least first on the bus loop!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just getting ready to do my online check-in in a few days and I believe that I can request an area to stay in. I ideally wanted to be in easy walking distance of Disney Springs, but I believe that would be Congress Park which is a preferred area? Is that correct, or are there standard rooms in that area also?  My back up request if it is all preferred will be Grandstand - which doesn't seem to be anywhere near DS but is at least first on the bus loop!


There is not a " standard " area of Congress Park.  
If you are in Grandstand, you could always get on a bus and get off at Congress Park to walk to Disney Springs.


----------



## bobbiwoz

michelle06 said:


> I have 3 questions. First, what time do buses and boats start running at SSR?
> Second, when checking in, can I request both a location and be near others we are vacationing with? If I only request a building and not a floor or something like that?
> Third, are there elevators or stairs only?
> Thanks!


Request that "traveling with" be put on all the reservations.  Do this as soon as you can.
All buildings have elevators and stairs.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dayzee1026 said:


> I just booked a one bedroom villa at Saratoga Springs through Disney this morning and they also didn't give me an option of preferred or standard view. My reservation doesn't specify either.


If there is no designated area, it is standard.  Preferred is mentioned.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Thank you!


----------



## honey3684

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just getting ready to do my online check-in in a few days and I believe that I can request an area to stay in. I ideally wanted to be in easy walking distance of Disney Springs, but I believe that would be Congress Park which is a preferred area? Is that correct, or are there standard rooms in that area also?  My back up request if it is all preferred will be Grandstand - which doesn't seem to be anywhere near DS but is at least first on the bus loop!



We stayed in the Paddock section 2 weeks ago but our room was close to the congress park bus stop (we could see the bus stop from our balcony). I would think that would be the closest you could get in a standard room


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

honey3684 said:


> We stayed in the Paddock section 2 weeks ago but our room was close to the congress park bus stop (we could see the bus stop from our balcony). I would think that would be the closest you could get in a standard room


Oh lovely thank you - you'd recommend that over grandstand?


----------



## honey3684

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh lovely thank you - you'd recommend that over grandstand?



I have never stayed in the grandstand section so I can't compare the 2 but I really liked our location at the paddock section.  It may look like a far walk on the map but check in and artists palette were not far at all


----------



## SL6827

If I booked a preferred room there I would really want to be in the Springs area.  If I were assigned to Congress Park I would try to change my location if at all possible.  I know I would really be disappointed to be placed in the Carousel section with a standard view reservation, but that is a chance you take.


----------



## kddlm

I do not think there is, but can't totally recall.....is there a way to take the boat transport to OKW or would have to go to DS first and get the OKW boat back to resort?


----------



## DizDaD7

Grandstand was actually pretty good. We were originally booked in Carousal bldg. Not fun.....They changed us to Grandstand in the 1st bldg next to baggage/ bell services...Not bad actually.  Decent pool too. & Bus stops there first for when you return from the parks, which is nice.


----------



## Brian Noble

kddlm said:


> is there a way to take the boat transport to OKW


I vaguely remember that there was a route that did this once upon a time, but I don't think you can anymore. I think now you have to go to Disney Springs first.


----------



## SL6827

DizDaD7 said:


> Grandstand was actually pretty good. We were originally booked in Carousal bldg. Not fun.....They changed us to Grandstand in the 1st bldg next to baggage/ bell services...Not bad actually.  Decent pool too. & Bus stops there first for when you return from the parks, which is nice.


Is Carousal the absolute worst section to be in?  I am thinking possibly so.


----------



## monica31671

I'm staying in a studio next month and wondering how comfortable the fold -out double bed is. Does anyone have any experience with the couch/bed? Any horror stories of not being able to walk the next day due to sleeping with a bar in the middle of their back? Thanks!


----------



## izzylovesmickey

We just had our first stay at SSR and can see why you all are fans! We had a 2 bedroom in the Grandstands. The location was great.The room was in good condition. Housekeeping did a good job. Loved being the first bus stop. We enjoyed the pool there. It felt like a vacation there-we found we relaxed in the room more than usual. It was nice to go over to DS to eat and wander. Can definitely see us staying here again.


----------



## DizDaD7

SL6827 said:


> Is Carousal the absolute worst section to be in?  I am thinking possibly so.


Unless of course you'd like quiet and don't care much about a decent walk to the pools and/ or carriage house?


----------



## kddlm

monica31671 said:


> I'm staying in a studio next month and wondering how comfortable the fold -out double bed is. Does anyone have any experience with the couch/bed? Any horror stories of not being able to walk the next day due to sleeping with a bar in the middle of their back? Thanks!


My DD who is only 95 lbs and a friend are the only ones who sleep on it and say its just "ok".  IMO it may be a bit uncomfortable for a regular weight adult.


----------



## SSaddler

We are heading over soon for a two week stay. We are thinking of requesting Paddock, buildings 10 or 11, 4th floor, rooms 5827,5821,6427,6421.

Its a 2 bed villa, there are 4 adults, a 3 year old and a 6 year old in our party. We won't be using Disney transportation very much and will spend a fair bit of time at springs. this is a cash booking.

Anything thoughts on these room requests?


----------



## bobbiwoz

August 9....tethered balloon as seen from Congress Park!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Regarding Carousel section.  A friend is staying there now, and she and family are very happy.  Close to parking, bus stop and especially the Paddock pool.


----------



## Monykalyn

monica31671 said:


> I'm staying in a studio next month and wondering how comfortable the fold -out double bed is. Does anyone have any experience with the couch/bed? Any horror stories of not being able to walk the next day due to sleeping with a bar in the middle of their back? Thanks!


I slept on it last night with my daughter.  It is "firm" and I prefer softer but I slept fine. Does take a bit of wriggling to find a comfortable spot but I'm not sore or anything today.  
Grandstand section, villa, building 80. Perfect location- room by elevator 4th floor) and steps to pool and bus stop. First time here and now a fan!


----------



## jaysmom4285

monica31671 said:


> I'm staying in a studio next month and wondering how comfortable the fold -out double bed is. Does anyone have any experience with the couch/bed? Any horror stories of not being able to walk the next day due to sleeping with a bar in the middle of their back? Thanks!



I'm not sure if the pull out sofa bed in the one bedroom units is the same sofa bed as in the studios.  Our DD31 slept on the pull out sofa bed in our one bedroom unit and found that the mattress was very thin, and she was very uncomfortable and dreaded the thought of sleeping on it for a week.  She asked at the front desk if there was anything that could be done, and they promptly offered to send up an egg crate foam mattress.  So I guess that wasn't the first time someone complained about the sofa bed.  The egg crate foam did the trick for her, so it may be an option of you find the sofa bed not to your liking.


----------



## jules13

Sorry if this has been asked before, the Disney website mentions a jogging trail around SSR has anyone got a map of this or is it just a case of run wherever you want.  thanks


----------



## Firepath

My 18yo daughter, 120 lbs. also said the 1 BR pullout was horrible. She had to sleep sideways to avoid the bar. Wish we'd known about the egg crate option.


----------



## michelle06

I don't understand how they insist that this room holds 8 adults when counting a pull out that everyone says is terribly uncomfortable. I would be very upset if I paid good money to sleep on that! Luckily we won't need to use it but I know many expect to have beds for 8 and use it.


----------



## KLEONARD

jules13 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, the Disney website mentions a jogging trail around SSR has anyone got a map of this or is it just a case of run wherever you want.  thanks


Running around SSR was one of my favorite morning routines at WDW. I would suggest that you start out running on the widest of the concrete paths. This will take you around the lake between the Springs and Paddocks sections. You can then explore how to add in Congress Park, Carousel and Grandstand. The last 3 sections require crossing a few of the roads within the resort. It is one of the prettiest resorts for jogging. Good Luck!


----------



## jules13

KLEONARD said:


> Running around SSR was one of my favorite morning routines at WDW. I would suggest that you start out running on the widest of the concrete paths. This will take you around the lake between the Springs and Paddocks sections. You can then explore how to add in Congress Park, Carousel and Grandstand. The last 3 sections require crossing a few of the roads within the resort. It is one of the prettiest resorts for jogging. Good Luck!



Thanks Kevin i'll give it a go


----------



## mjhtvchick

jules13 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, the Disney website mentions a jogging trail around SSR has anyone got a map of this or is it just a case of run wherever you want.  thanks



A couple of things I found...

*Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa* 
Run on paved pathways through this spacious Resort hotel and along the manicured greens of Disney’s Lake Buena Vista Golf Course. Designated jogging trails include 1.44-mile and 0.8-mile loops.


----------



## nelsonj3

Here is a video overview I did of the Saratoga Springs Resort.  Hope it is helpful and enjoyable!


----------



## Jamye666

We are a month away now!! Can I fax a room request to SSR? Does anyone have the number??


----------



## DVC4US

Jamye666 said:


> We are a month away now!! Can I fax a room request to SSR? Does anyone have the number??



I don't think DVC resorts accept fax requests any longer.  If you are staying on DVC points or cash through DVC then contact MS and add the requests to your reservation.  You can also select some things while doing your online check-in.  However, if you list requests through MS it is best to not add them when doing online check-in.


----------



## Jamye666

Thanks! I rented points and asked the member first and he didn't think he could put in a room request. He must be mistaken.


----------



## DVC4US

Jamye666 said:


> Thanks! I rented points and asked the member first and he didn't think he could put in a room request. He must be mistaken.



Yes, he is mistaken.  All he needs to do is call Member Services and put the request on the reservation.  Just remember it is only a request and not a guarantee.


----------



## Dis5150

Jamye666 said:


> Thanks! I rented points and asked the member first and he didn't think he could put in a room request. He must be mistaken.



I confirmed with Touring Plans and if you are a member with them, they will also put in a room request for you. $15 a year I think, and they have lots of other great benefits.


----------



## DVC4US

Dis5150 said:


> I confirmed with Touring Plans and if you are a member with them, they will also put in a room request for you. $15 a year I think, and they have lots of other great benefits.



Can Touring Plans put a request on a reservation made by a member?  This seems strange to me since DVC reservations are different then reservations made through CRO.


----------



## Dis5150

DVC4US said:


> Can Touring Plans put a request on a reservation made by a member?  This seems strange to me since DVC reservations are different then reservations made through CRO.



They say if you join Touring Plans they can make a room request for you. They didn't list any exceptions. I will ask though.


----------



## DVC4US

Dis5150 said:


> They say if you join Touring Plans they can make a room request for you. They didn't list any exceptions. I will ask though.



Maybe they have connections with the room assignment people, but Member Services and the member are the usually the only ones who can access a member's reservation for making requests.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVC4US said:


> Maybe they have connections with the room assignment people, but Member Services and the member are the usually the only ones who can access a member's reservation for making requests.



It's not until the reservation reaches the hotel that a request is even looked at and matched up though.  That is why Touring Plans fax works for anyone.


----------



## DVC4US

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's not until the reservation reaches the hotel that a request is even looked at and matched up though.  That is why Touring Plans fax works for anyone.



I guess that makes sense - but I thought DVC resorts no longer accepted fax requests.


----------



## SL6827

I wonder which is more requested with a preferred room, the Springs section or Congress Park?


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Good morning all, 

A few weeks ago I did my online check in for SSR... as we have not paid for a preferred room I requested a Grandstand room, near transportation.

I logged on this morning to check something, and noticed that the only room request showing was "near transportation" - the other one requesting Grandstand area had vanished.

I pressed the drop down and the only options now for room location are either "Congress Park" or "near carriage house" - which I thought were both preferred areas?

Is this a recent change, or am I hallucinating that I requested Grandstand?!


----------



## kittyab

Is the laundry free for DVC Members at SSR or is it coin op?  We are thinking staying there in one of SSR's studio's.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

kittyab said:


> Is the laundry free for DVC Members at SSR or is it coin op?  We are thinking staying there in one of SSR's studio's.


Free for everyone staying I think, if its like OKW was last year.


----------



## DenLo

kittyab said:


> Is the laundry free for DVC Members at SSR or is it coin op?  We are thinking staying there in one of SSR's studio's.





Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Free for everyone staying I think, if its like OKW was last year.



It is definitely free for guests, the machines look like you need to pay but you just slide the coin slot without adding coins.  Our experience at SSR didn't even require a keycard to enter the laundry room in Congress Park.  Other resorts do require a guest keycard to even get into the laundry room.


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

Joining the thread.

I'm not an owner here, or a lover, yet.  We landed at Saratoga when Irma blew us away from our September stay at the Floridian.  We do own there. 

I hope to love it during our 9 night stay in January.


----------



## SL6827

DenLo said:


> It is definitely free for guests, the machines look like you need to pay but you just slide the coin slot without adding coins.  Our experience at SSR didn't even require a keycard to enter the laundry room in Congress Park.  Other resorts do require a guest keycard to even get into the laundry room.


Lawd, well just anyone could go do their laundry there then.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SL6827 said:


> Lawd, well just anyone could go do their laundry there then.



You need a room key or room linked to your MB to access the laundry rooms.


----------



## SL6827

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You need a room key or room linked to your MB to access the laundry rooms.


That has always been my experience as well.  I could get into the pool at POFQ without my band but I forgot it going into the laundry room and had to get someone to let me into it just to do my laundry.


----------



## DenLo

I was surprised.  I don't know if it was just a fluke but it was like that for the entire 9 days we were staying at Congress Park.  I know when we stayed at the Paddock the laundry room was locked.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Headed to SS for the first time this January. We are vacationing with another family who are also staying at SS. We have a preferred studio booked and they have a preferred 1 bedroom booked. It sounds like we can make requests by calling in to MS, but do you think that if we asked and we happened to be placed next to each other, they would open the door between the studio and 1-bedroom that adjoins the two for us? If not, that's okay...but I know the girls (2 9 year olds and an 8 year old) would love being "in the same room."  

Also, in reading through, it looks like the Springs area, which we were hoping to reserve, is the last stop on the way to the parks. We know we will be there at a busy time (January 1-6), what are the odds of us having a hard time getting space on the busses - especially in the morning/for rope drop? Would it be much better requesting Congress Park instead?  It's one bus stop closer, but I like the location of the Springs better. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DVC4US

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> A few weeks ago I did my online check in for SSR... as we have not paid for a preferred room I requested a Grandstand room, near transportation.
> 
> I logged on this morning to check something, and noticed that the only room request showing was "near transportation" - the other one requesting Grandstand area had vanished.
> 
> I pressed the drop down and the only options now for room location are either "Congress Park" or "near carriage house" - which I thought were both preferred areas?
> 
> Is this a recent change, or am I hallucinating that I requested Grandstand?!



The room request section on MDE has been messed up for a while.  Other hotels that are not SSR have Congress Park as a selection.  I have several requests noted on my reservation for BWV but the only one showing up on MDE is "Upper Floor".  I would say just make sure your requests are noted on your reservation with MS and don't make any corrections to the request section on MDE - it will override any requests made with MS.


----------



## DVC4US

Disneymom1126 said:


> Headed to SS for the first time this January. We are vacationing with another family who are also staying at SS. We have a preferred studio booked and they have a preferred 1 bedroom booked. It sounds like we can make requests by calling in to MS, but do you think that if we asked and we happened to be placed next to each other, they would open the door between the studio and 1-bedroom that adjoins the two for us? If not, that's okay...but I know the girls (2 9 year olds and an 8 year old) would love being "in the same room."
> 
> Also, in reading through, it looks like the Springs area, which we were hoping to reserve, is the last stop on the way to the parks. We know we will be there at a busy time (January 1-6), what are the odds of us having a hard time getting space on the busses - especially in the morning/for rope drop? Would it be much better requesting Congress Park instead?  It's one bus stop closer, but I like the location of the Springs better. Thanks in advance!



If you are lucky enough to be placed next to each other, you can just open the doors - they are like connecting doors in any hotel room.

I have stayed at SSR many times in the Springs and Congress Park sections and do not remember having issues getting on a bus.  If you are concerned about about the bus being too full you can always walk across the bridge to Paddock and catch the bus at that stop.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

DVC4US said:


> The room request section on MDE has been messed up for a while.  Other hotels that are not SSR have Congress Park as a selection.  I have several requests noted on my reservation for BWV but the only one showing up on MDE is "Upper Floor".  I would say just make sure your requests are noted on your reservation with MS and don't make any corrections to the request section on MDE - it will override any requests made with MS.


Oh I see! Thank you! sorry, whats MS?!


----------



## DVC4US

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh I see! Thank you! sorry, whats MS?!



MS = Member Services


----------



## HelenParr

Hey SSR folks.  Does anyone know what coffee goes in the 2-Bedroom coffee makers?  I know there will be some coffee there -- but if I was going to get more, what pod or filter or version fits?  TIA!!


----------



## DizDaD7

The Laundry room over at the Grandstand was never locked...Nor was the gate to get into the pool area..   Just sayin!


----------



## michelle06

Does this resort have the Minnie Vans?


----------



## DVC4US

HelenParr said:


> Hey SSR folks.  Does anyone know what coffee goes in the 2-Bedroom coffee makers?  I know there will be some coffee there -- but if I was going to get more, what pod or filter or version fits?  TIA!!



They are regular 12 Cup Mr. Coffee coffee makers.


----------



## madchatter

michelle06 said:


> Does this resort have the Minnie Vans?


Not as of today


----------



## BunnyDiva

madchatter said:


> Not as of today


Any rumors as to when they might expand it to SSR? If not, is someone willing to review (or point to one) about getting Uber or Lyft pickups close to the room. (parking lot etc) as to avoid walking as much as possible?


----------



## madchatter

BunnyDiva said:


> Any rumors as to when they might expand it to SSR? If not, is someone willing to review (or point to one) about getting Uber or Lyft pickups close to the room. (parking lot etc) as to avoid walking as much as possible?


Uber is definitely a good option to most places. Everywhere except MK really. It's been hit or miss on whether the driver will come to your building or only to the main pickup area. We've been told both things. For drop off especially, your chances are good for getting dropped close to your room.


----------



## BunnyDiva

madchatter said:


> Uber is definitely a good option to most places. Everywhere except MK really. It's been hit or miss on whether the driver will come to your building or only to the main pickup area. We've been told both things. For drop off especially, your chances are good for getting dropped close to your room.


Thanks! actually great advice. As I think about it, waiting in the AM is not going to be an issue unless FPs fail me and I need to rope drop. but evening might be great since we have several after hours stuff planned ( Jingle Jam Bam, MVMCP and Moonlight Magic) which would be great to Uber back from.  That said the MVMCP might be better by Bus since the P/U is right outside, and not at TTC, also we would not be leaving with a crowd.


----------



## michelle06

We have purchased an inexpensive but decent stroller for our trip in order to have it with us at night and and to save money over renting. Currently, it is new in box. We plan to open it when we get there and hope to find someone else who would like to share the expense by using a 1 week old stroller starting 10/27. We are staying at SSR. Is anyone interested? You could do whatever you want with it at the end of your stay!


----------



## psimon

Will a SS 1 Br sleep 5? The DVC site suggests yes, but then says they offer no bedding, towels, etc. Can someone please explain how that works out? Are there really three sleep areas, like at OKW or is it some other configuration? Many thanks...

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## bobbiwoz

psimon said:


> Will a SS 1 Br sleep 5? The DVC site suggests yes, but then says they offer no bedding, towels, etc. Can someone please explain how that works out? Are there really three sleep areas, like at OKW or is it some other configuration? Many thanks...
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



You have to provide an air mattress and linens, pillows for the fifth person and find a place to put it.  In OKW, there is a sleeper chair , in SSR, there is not.


----------



## SL6827

Is there a lot of bike riding at this resort?  I mean, regular bikes, not so much the surrey type.  When we get around to trying out this resort, I would really like to do so when the temps are generally cooler and we could explore it on bikes for a few hours a day.  But I also don't see us renting bikes from Disney with it being like $20 for 30 minutes, correct?  We would have to look elsewhere to rent bicycles from.

Having been to the parks with every trip since 2005, I am actually now looking to just stop and smell the roses with the Disney resorts for a while.  Sit back, relax, and enjoy what some of the resorts that we haven't stayed at have to offer without heading into a single park.  I have my first trip with this game plan in mind booked for several nights at the end of May at the Beach Club.  I also want utilize this idea at SSR, AKL, the Poly and perhaps OKW.


----------



## Ms. WDW

*Good Morning!  I'm heading to SSR next week and it's been awhile since I stayed there.  Are the busses still an issue?  I remember having very long waits for a bus to even show up; regardless if you could get on or not!    This past  May I was over at the Boardwalk and the new system of having monitors tracking the busses seemed to help.  

Thanks in advance!!
*


----------



## bobbiwoz

SL6827 said:


> Is there a lot of bike riding at this resort?  I mean, regular bikes, not so much the surrey type.  When we get around to trying out this resort, I would really like to do so when the temps are generally cooler and we could explore it on bikes for a few hours a day.  But I also don't see us renting bikes from Disney with it being like $20 for 30 minutes, correct?  We would have to look elsewhere to rent bicycles from.
> 
> Having been to the parks with every trip since 2005, I am actually now looking to just stop and smell the roses with the Disney resorts for a while.  Sit back, relax, and enjoy what some of the resorts that we haven't stayed at have to offer without heading into a single park.  I have my first trip with this game plan in mind booked for several nights at the end of May at the Beach Club.  I also want utilize this idea at SSR, AKL, the Poly and perhaps OKW.


I've seen people ride bikes around SSR.  I've seen people with their own bikes.


----------



## SL6827

bobbiwoz said:


> I've seen people ride bikes around SSR.  I've seen people with their own bikes.


I think it is probably the best resort on property in which to cycle through.  But would have to rent from an outside company instead of Disney because of their prices.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Ms. WDW said:


> *Good Morning!  I'm heading to SSR next week and it's been awhile since I stayed there.  Are the busses still an issue?  I remember having very long waits for a bus to even show up; regardless if you could get on or not!    This past  May I was over at the Boardwalk and the new system of having monitors tracking the busses seemed to help.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!*



We were there the last two weeks of August and didn't really have issues with the buses at SSR. The monitors were fairly accurate. I think there was one time where the bus (I think for MK) was delayed. Every couple of mins, the time on the board read a few mins later. Obviously, your waits have to do with when you get to the bus stop in relation to when the last bus left/ next bus will be arriving, but I'd say that generally we didn't end up waiting longer than maybe 10 mins for a bus (except that one MK one). 

Now, waiting at the parks for a bus definitely took much longer, especially at park closing. After EMH at MK one night, we had to wait for the third bus to SSR and it took about an hour and a half. The wait for buses from DS to SSR also seemed to take forever. The boat was much quicker between DS and SSR, but it does stop running if the tides are high. We were in Grandstand so it was a short walk from our room to the boat dock. You could also hop on any bus and get off at the Springs/ main hub stop and walk to the boat dock. 

Being the first stop at the resort, we never had to stand on the bus going to the parks. Occasionally people who got on at the Springs did. When coming home, lots of people had to stand. We lucked out a little with that one though, because we tended to be first in line for a bus/ waited for the next one when the bus was full on the way home and we never stood for that either.

The only complaints I really had about the buses were that they should really have more running back to the resort at the end of the night (but it seemed like every resort sort of had that issue), and the bus ride from DS to SSR seemed to take forever, especially given it's close proximity. Oh, and I would love if Disney would install a bathroom next to the bus stops, especially at the parks, but that's a completely different rant.


----------



## SL6827

If I were staying in the Springs section, I would most certainly walk over to either the Grandstand or Paddock stop to get on a bus, in hoping of getting a place to actually sit.


----------



## SL6827

Is the Carousel section the least popular or least requested?  I am thinking it might be.  But I guess thats a chance you take with a standard view location.  Any good reviews of it?


----------



## Ms. WDW

LongLiveRafiki said:


> We were there the last two weeks of August and didn't really have issues with the buses at SSR. The monitors were fairly accurate. I think there was one time where the bus (I think for MK) was delayed. Every couple of mins, the time on the board read a few mins later. Obviously, your waits have to do with when you get to the bus stop in relation to when the last bus left/ next bus will be arriving, but I'd say that generally we didn't end up waiting longer than maybe 10 mins for a bus (except that one MK one).
> 
> Now, waiting at the parks for a bus definitely took much longer, especially at park closing. After EMH at MK one night, we had to wait for the third bus to SSR and it took about an hour and a half. The wait for buses from DS to SSR also seemed to take forever. The boat was much quicker between DS and SSR, but it does stop running if the tides are high. We were in Grandstand so it was a short walk from our room to the boat dock. You could also hop on any bus and get off at the Springs/ main hub stop and walk to the boat dock.
> 
> Being the first stop at the resort, we never had to stand on the bus going to the parks. Occasionally people who got on at the Springs did. When coming home, lots of people had to stand. We lucked out a little with that one though, because we tended to be first in line for a bus/ waited for the next one when the bus was full on the way home and we never stood for that either.
> 
> The only complaints I really had about the buses were that they should really have more running back to the resort at the end of the night (but it seemed like every resort sort of had that issue), and the bus ride from DS to SSR seemed to take forever, especially given it's close proximity. Oh, and I would love if Disney would install a bathroom next to the bus stops, especially at the parks, but that's a completely different rant.


Thank you for the update!!!


----------



## Ms. WDW

SL6827 said:


> If I were staying in the Springs section, I would most certainly walk over to either the Grandstand or Paddock stop to get on a bus, in hoping of getting a place to actually sit.


That's an option.  I'll see when I arrive there.  I'm not too sure exactly where the Grandstand stop is.  But if it's not too far I may do that the mornings I want an early start.  Thanks!


----------



## CheetoGuido

We are SSR owners and finally staying at our home resort this March.  Preferred was the only choice available.  We would like to check out the new DT area since this trip is an Adult only trip.  (Our DD will be in WDW with her Marching Band and we are going just to watch her march)  I am not sure which to pick btw Springs and Congress.  Any advice?


----------



## Ms. WDW

Congress Park is closer to Disney Springs  and the walkway to DS.    If you want to be closer to the Carriage House and the restaurant, then the Springs.


----------



## msaseifert

Hey all!  I cant wait till the 27th for our food and wine ADULT trip!  We LOVE SSR and always request Congress Park but we booked standard.  Can we still request Congress Park?  We were going to request Grandstand as we do love that location as well.  I want to request also that we are near the pool but also near transportation...I had foot surgery in July, I would rather do all my walking in the parks rather than at the resort.  Question 2 is that our flights originally were scheduled to arrive before 10pm - now my flight schedule is changed and we are "scheduled" to arrive at 10:04pm....I know after 10pm arrivals need to claim their own luggage but what if my scheduled 10:04pm flight arrives early..say at 9:55?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## michelle06

Just called Saratoga with requests and questions. In that conversation, they indicated that they would not service the room each day, i.e. bring soap, towels, etc. We booked through Disney and are not owners. I had read here that since we are not owners, we would have a typical hotel experience. Can anyone say for sure? Was she wrong?


----------



## SL6827

Is part of SSR older than the rest?  Or are all the buildings the same age?  I was thinking some were built before others were added.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

michelle06 said:


> Just called Saratoga with requests and questions. In that conversation, they indicated that they would not service the room each day, i.e. bring soap, towels, etc. We booked through Disney and are not owners. I had read here that since we are not owners, we would have a typical hotel experience. Can anyone say for sure? Was she wrong?



If you're a cash reservation as opposed to DVC, then the room will be serviced every day. We stayed in August and this was what happened then. On days where we had the Do Not Disturb sign out in the morning, we saw a laundry basket full of supplies outside our door, and they cleaned/ put away the supplies after we finally left. Had we actually left the Do Not Disturb sign out all day, my guess is that the laundry basket full of supplies would have just been left for us to do as we please with.


----------



## DVC4US

msaseifert said:


> Hey all!  I cant wait till the 27th for our food and wine ADULT trip!  We LOVE SSR and always request Congress Park but we booked standard.  Can we still request Congress Park?  We were going to request Grandstand as we do love that location as well.  I want to request also that we are near the pool but also near transportation...I had foot surgery in July, I would rather do all my walking in the parks rather than at the resort.  Question 2 is that our flights originally were scheduled to arrive before 10pm - now my flight schedule is changed and we are "scheduled" to arrive at 10:04pm....I know after 10pm arrivals need to claim their own luggage but what if my scheduled 10:04pm flight arrives early..say at 9:55?  Thanks in advance!



Since you booked standard you will not be able to request Congress Park - it is in the Preferred Category.  

I think if your flight lands before 10pm then your bags could be tagged but with a flight that close I would just collect my bags.  Remember it takes 3-4 hours from checking in too your hotel for your bags to arrive so that means it could be 3am or 4am before your bags arrive in your room.  If you tag your bags and your flight arrives before 10pm you could let bell services know not to deliver your bags until the next day, but personally I would not want to wait that long to make sure my bags arrived.  For me personally, if I was not arriving before 1pm I always grabbed my own bags.


----------



## DVC4US

SL6827 said:


> Is part of SSR older than the rest?  Or are all the buildings the same age?  I was thinking some were built before others were added.



Yes, there are parts that are older - they were originally part of the old Disney Institute.  I believe those sections are Congress Park and the Springs, maybe some of the Paddock too.  But all of these sections have been redone over the years.  Grandstand & Carousel are the newest sections.


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

100 Days! ! ! ! !

We are 100 days from arriving at Saratoga Springs for our 10 day stay.

We got blown away by Irma, and had to reschedule.  We landed at Saratoga, a little apprehensive about it as a resort.   But I think we are quite a bit more open minded, now. 

We are staying Preferred, and I think we are going to request the Springs.  I have a scooter and we can get over to Grandstand if it looks like they won't be able to load me at the Springs.  Although I'm not sure how they do it during the day, when people are coming and going.  It doesn't seem like the bus will ever be empty enough.


----------



## amytaylor2

We are staying at SSR for the first time next month. I was trying to do the online check in stuff today and when I got to room requests the only building option was Martinique, which I know is a different resort. Is this a common problem? I guess I’ll guess I’ll call to make room requests.


----------



## 1stTimeDisneyer

Good morning, We are staying at SSR next month for the first time.  We have a preferred room and we will be traveling with a 9 month old and stroller.  For the buses would it be better to requestion a room in the Springs in hopes that we can walk to the Grandstand to catch the first bus?  Our son is exteremly tall and very active, so I know we won't be able to hold him while standing on the bus.


----------



## Megsmachine

Are there blenders in the 1 bedrooms at SSR?


----------



## Dis5150

Megsmachine said:


> Are there blenders in the 1 bedrooms at SSR?



Here is a link to a list of everything available:

http://allears.net/acc/bwv_kit.htm

Looks like you can request a blender.


----------



## TavieP

Dis5150 said:


> Here is a link to a list of everything available:
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/bwv_kit.htm
> 
> Looks like you can request a blender.



Last week stayed at a SSR 1 bedroom that had a blender already in it.


----------



## TavieP

AVOID THE PULL-OUT SOFABEDS IN THIS RESORT. Worst, worst, worst I've ever slept on. I've slept on pull-out sofas at BWV, WLV, OKW, BLT, and SSR, and all of them were absolutely fine (WLV as of last August!) except for SSR, which was incredibly difficult and required two people to pull it out/hold the sofa in place while the other person pulled the bed out with difficulty, and sleeping on them was like sleeping on concrete. And when I called Mousekeeping they had never heard of the foam topper/egg crate topper, so I was stuck sleeping on this awful, awful sofabed all week. 

If you're going to stay in one of the villas with more than one person, highly recommend you bring your own mattress topper.

I wrote Guest Services about this issue because it's so bad that I would actively warn people against staying at SSR until they fix this issue.


----------



## poohbear6

Our fist contract was BCV, we stayed at SSR on a last minute get away three years ago, and fell in love with the resort, it is quiet and very relaxing. WE actually ended up adding on points at SSR.  Our favorite location is either Paddock, Grandstand, or Springs


----------



## dcassetta

Am I correct in thinking the studios do not have a washer/dryer?

If so, is there a laundry area at the resort? 

And, if there is, what does it cost to wash and dry a load?

Thanks!


----------



## Dis5150

dcassetta said:


> Am I correct in thinking the studios do not have a washer/dryer?
> 
> If so, is there a laundry area at the resort?
> 
> And, if there is, what does it cost to wash and dry a load?
> 
> Thanks!



Studio's don't have a washer/dryer. The laundry rooms are located by the pools. And they are free.


----------



## madchatter

dcassetta said:


> Am I correct in thinking the studios do not have a washer/dryer?
> 
> If so, is there a laundry area at the resort?
> 
> And, if there is, what does it cost to wash and dry a load?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...high-tech-laundry-rooms-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## MAGICFOR2

If you are DVC members, or renting points, , there are washers and dryers at tge pool areas free to use.  You just need to purchase or bring the detergent.  I'm not sure about cash stays.


----------



## Belle5

Dis5150 said:


> Studio's don't have a washer/dryer. The laundry rooms are located by the pools. And they are free.



The two bedrooms will have a washer/dryer, correct?


----------



## Dis5150

Belle5 said:


> The two bedrooms will have a washer/dryer, correct?


Yep!


----------



## SL6827

I am hoping to purchase a small 50 point contract via resale next year and SSR is on my short list for sure.  Either here or at OKW or AKVs.  I just have a feeling that I will have better opportunities with available contracts, prices, ect here.  Plus I do love the lower dues.


----------



## SL6827

Has anyone booked with the preferred section and not got the section you were hoping for?  You wanted Springs, but got Congress Park or vice versa?  Is one section more requested than the other?  Would it really be worth it to cough up the extra points, but still taking a chance on the section you want?


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

SL6827 said:


> Has anyone booked with the preferred section and not got the section you were hoping for?  You wanted Springs, but got Congress Park or vice versa?  Is one section more requested than the other?  Would it really be worth it to cough up the extra points, but still taking a chance on the section you want?



I personally haven't had that happen. Every time I've booked preferred, I've specified Congress Park because I love that view over Disney Springs. I've been lucky enough to stay at The Springs when I didn't book preferred and I personally won't request to stay there again. Being close to the carriage house is nice, but being the last bus stop is not. Additionally, I don't mind walking the pretty grounds of SSR with my coffee in the morning to go get breakfast. I would estimate that Congress Park is more requested than Springs, but Congress Park has 4 buildings and Springs has 3.


----------



## SL6827

I did notice that even if you were placed in Congress Park, say the first two buildings, that didn't look like a long walk at all the Springs.


----------



## poohbear6

SL6827 said:


> Is the Carousel section the least popular or least requested?  I am thinking it might be.  But I guess thats a chance you take with a standard view location.  Any good reviews of it?


That is the absolute worst spot in SSR, and one of the reasons I know choose to use preferred view.  I think that many times, cash reservations end up in the carousel area, but I could be wrong.  I actually think carousel should be a third category of value points - it is near nothing, has no pool associated with it and is the farthest out.  Absolutely must have a car if you are staying in this area.  Four years ago, we spent 4 nights at SSR before changing to BCV for 12 nights.  The first night at SSR was on cash, the rest on points.  We were booked in a 2 bedroom lock-off in the carousel.  I did not really mind, because we had a car, but I had my then 80 year old mother, and everything was far for her and she was dependent on us for everything, even just to go to the main building.  The next morning, I explained the situation to the CM at the front, and they very graciously moved us closer to the main building in the "Springs".  The Springs has become our favorite SSR spot.  Prior to, we would always ask for Paddock pool area, which is still my preferred standard points area.
If Carousel was marked as "value" points with the same spread as value AKV, then it would be desirable IMO, but not now in the current location or current point spread.  Hence SSR should have preferred, standard, and value points.


----------



## poohbear6

Tar_Heels_Love_WDW said:


> I personally haven't had that happen. Every time I've booked preferred, I've specified Congress Park because I love that view over Disney Springs. I've been lucky enough to stay at The Springs when I didn't book preferred and I personally won't request to stay there again. Being close to the carriage house is nice, but being the last bus stop is not. Additionally, I don't mind walking the pretty grounds of SSR with my coffee in the morning to go get breakfast. I would estimate that Congress Park is more requested than Springs, but Congress Park has 4 buildings and Springs has 3.


I have not had a problem.  I have booked Springs the last two years, and have gotten the springs.  We choose the springs to make it an easier walk for my mother to the main building


----------



## SUSIEQ

Just checking - if you trade in through RCI, do you get standard or preferred? I know at Boardwalk, you get  preferred. Thanks.


----------



## downontheBW

SUSIEQ said:


> Just checking - if you trade in through RCI, do you get standard or preferred? I know at Boardwalk, you get  preferred. Thanks.


I just got a match at SSR for April 2018 and it's a standard view.  The match I had back in April 2016 was SSR preferred.


----------



## SUSIEQ

downontheBW said:


> I just got a match at SSR for April 2018 and it's a standard view.  The match I had back in April 2016 was SSR preferred.


Thank you!


----------



## Gramof2boys

We are new DVC owners, we are going in May for 1 week staying in a 2 bdrm villa. I requested the Paddock, can someone tell which building to request? I'm pretty sure I requested close to pool.
Thanks


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Gramof2boys said:


> We are new DVC owners, we are going in May for 1 week staying in a 2 bdrm villa. I requested the Paddock, can someone tell which building to request? I'm pretty sure I requested close to pool.
> Thanks


Welcome Home! We always request bldg 9 because it is right next to the pool and bus stop.


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

Just got an email informing me that there will be construction noise and that the On the Rocks Pool Bar and the Rock Springs Pool will be closed.

Guess that means that preferred isn't so preferred any more.


----------



## downontheBW

MaryLovesPoohBear said:


> Just got an email informing me that there will be construction noise and that the On the Rocks Pool Bar and the Rock Springs Pool will be closed.
> 
> Guess that means that preferred isn't so preferred any more.


Where the construction/closure dates specified?


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

downontheBW said:


> Where the construction/closure dates specified?


They didn't give me dates.  Only during my trip which is Jan 17 - 26.  And that the Rock Springs pool will be closed as well as the On The Rocks Bar.

Also that there will be construction noise after 9am until dusk. 

Dang it.  Now I have to figure out where to request.  I have preferred but wanted close to a mug refill station.  I also have a scooter, so we were going to walk over to the first bus stop, if we needed to.


----------



## downontheBW

MaryLovesPoohBear said:


> They didn't give me dates.  Only during my trip which is Jan 17 - 26.  And that the Rock Springs pool will be closed as well as the On The Rocks Bar.
> 
> Also that there will be construction noise after 9am until dusk.
> 
> Dang it.  Now I have to figure out where to request.  I have preferred but wanted close to a mug refill station.  I also have a scooter, so we were going to walk over to the first bus stop, if we needed to.


If you were in The Springs - Building 7, it wouldn't be that far to take the bridge over to the Paddock to refill.  I assume it would be doable with a scooter but definitely not optimal.


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

downontheBW said:


> If you were in The Springs - Building 7, it wouldn't be that far to take the bridge over to the Paddock to refill.  I assume it would be doable with a scooter but definitely not optimal.


Okay, so I am guessing that the quick service also has a refill station.

Or of course, we could simply go without the mugs.  We like them to take home, but I just went through some cabinets and found 4 that belong to me.  Plus whatever we have for my guys.


----------



## kungaloosh22

MaryLovesPoohBear said:


> Just got an email informing me that there will be construction noise and that the On the Rocks Pool Bar and the Rock Springs Pool will be closed.
> 
> Guess that means that preferred isn't so preferred any more.



I got the same email for a mid-January trip in a preferred villa. 

I guess I can live without that pool, especially in January. Am I correct that the Saratoga Springs spa is close to that pool? I was thinking about booking a massage, but now I'm not sure it would be a very good experience, due to construction noise.


----------



## Wakey

kungaloosh22 said:


> I got the same email for a mid-January trip in a preferred villa.
> 
> I guess I can live without that pool, especially in January. Am I correct that the Saratoga Springs spa is close to that pool? I was thinking about booking a massage, but now I'm not sure it would be a very good experience, due to construction noise.


Wonder if the refurb could be kicking off. It's coming, and like OKW, they can start with the pool area first.
SSR is missing a really nice bar and restaurant, I'd love to see a nice place like what the built at Copper Creek for a bar/ quick serve and the Turf Club given a total overhaul to make it a destination restaurant rather than a 1980s golf club vibe.


----------



## GoofyK

We arrive next Friday! I just received the email if I had a room request (standard studio, Grandstand, Paddock, Carousel) can anyone help!?!?
Wife and I will have a car and do plan to spend some night time once parks close at Disney Springs.
Pool isn't i.portant to us or walking since we will have our own car.

I believe Paddock would be beneficial because of driving ourselves and using the back gate. Also the proximity to Disney Springs.

Anyone have room recommendations for Paddock?


----------



## jcanary

i have been looking thru all of the postings and I still can not find the one that shows what room types are in each building.  I saw it once before but I can't locate it now.  I am looking for locations and the number of one bedrooms in each building.  thanks in advance


----------



## madchatter

https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/36/building?hotel=46&filters[rate_date]=12/12/2017&filters[view]=any&filters[lobby_distance]=any&filters[transportation_distance]=any&filters[accessibility]=any&filters[floors]=any&filters[rack_rate]=any&filters[ug]=&filters[sound]=&filters[balcony]=any&date=2017-12-12

Touringplans.com has lots of room finder options and view photos from most rooms


----------



## WALTSAGOD

I’ve got an image of Caddyshack in my mind now,.....


----------



## dogsmom

Does anyone know to whom I would address an email or letter to recognize a cast member for outstanding service?  Just got back from our first DVC stay at SSR. Had a bit of a bumpy start with our late arrival and no help in finding our room. But, the next day, one of the cast members at the desk went out of his way to turn things around and help me to feel so much better about our stay.  We ended up really liking SSR!


----------



## davper

There is a place to send kudos, but I don't no where. Try asking in the DVC Misc board. You will get better response there.


----------



## madchatter

dogsmom said:


> Does anyone know to whom I would address an email or letter to recognize a cast member for outstanding service?  Just got back from our first DVC stay at SSR. Had a bit of a bumpy start with our late arrival and no help in finding our room. But, the next day, one of the cast members at the desk went out of his way to turn things around and help me to feel so much better about our stay.  We ended up really liking SSR!


You can tweet with #castcompliments to @WDWToday with whatever details you have. They will get it.


----------



## mrs_coco

great info! love ssr!


----------



## SL6827

I figure if we are able to go down in October, Columbus Day week, maybe the 8th-12th, most likely SSR will be possibly be my best option due to demand.  I would really like a preferred studio in the Springs section.  If not, I will be happy anywhere at SSR because I will be at Disney.  I really don't think the place has a room with a bad view.  It is so beautiful!


----------



## PrincessDuck

We spent a week in a Treehouse December 11-17, 2017.  It was once again a great stay.  We most likely will not book a Treehouse again though.  The bunkbeds just do not work for us.  I actually wish it had two twins or a full/queen size bed in that room. My 14 year old daughter did sleep in the lower bunk, but said that it was very uncomfortable.  She could feel the bunky board thru the thinner mattress.  My 11 year old son, who has a bunk bed at home, would not sleep in the top bunk.  We ended up folding out the couch for him. We had my parents with us for this stay, so they had the guest room with the queen bed and my husband and I had the master with the queen bed.


----------



## Spartan86

I asked this question on another board I frequent and thought I’d ask here too:

I was on the OCC website looking at SSR Condo drawings and declarations. We signed a sales contract for .xxxx% of unit 10, which corresponds exactly to the seller’s deed as recorded in ‘04. However, the drawings for phase 10 have units 10A and 10B. Our current SSR holdings are for 122A and 67B. I’m not concerned but just curious as to what might explain the difference in the legal description vs. the drawings for the phases. We have had fun walking up to the buildings we own in and thinking “hey, I think we maybe own that doorknob ”.


----------



## Snowy_pvb

we are arriving in 3 days!!! can not wait.  It's been 12 years since I have stayed at SSR


----------



## ktate82

We just booked our first stay at SSR in a Deluxe Studio for three nights at the end of our July vacation.  Super excited as we have a few days to just enjoy the resort and pools!


----------



## Firepath

I can't seem to recall so maybe someone can help. Are the barbeques at SSR all charcoal and where are they located?


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

Firepath said:


> I can't seem to recall so maybe someone can help. Are the barbeques at SSR all charcoal and where are they located?


The ones I saw were at Grandstand by the pool and they were charcoal.


----------



## NJMomto2

does anyone know if the pool reopened yet?


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

MaryLovesPoohBear said:


> 100 Days! ! ! ! !
> 
> We are 100 days from arriving at Saratoga Springs for our 10 day stay.
> 
> We got blown away by Irma, and had to reschedule.  We landed at Saratoga, a little apprehensive about it as a resort.   But I think we are quite a bit more open minded, now.
> 
> We are staying Preferred, and I think we are going to request the Springs.  I have a scooter and we can get over to Grandstand if it looks like they won't be able to load me at the Springs.  Although I'm not sure how they do it during the day, when people are coming and going.  It doesn't seem like the bus will ever be empty enough.



I'll write more later, but we have been back a week and I wanted to let people with scooters know to NOT request the Springs.  Ugh.

*Basically we had to travel to Grandstand Every Single Morning, if we wanted on the bus. *

Our first trip, to Epcot, included a 40 minute wait for a bus that could take a scooter.  In fact, a bus driver for Hollywood called for a bus to come directly to the Springs and get me. That was the last 10 minutes of the wait.  The bus arrived empty and was fully loaded after our stop.


----------



## hayesdvc

We love SSR and have always stayed in CP.  Like most, we want to be as "frugal" with our points as possible.   We love DS and the close proximity to SSR.   I am looking for recommendations as to where to stay if not in one of the two preferred area that is "easiest" to get to DS.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

hayesdvc said:


> We love SSR and have always stayed in CP.  Like most, we want to be as "frugal" with our points as possible.   We love DS and the close proximity to SSR.   I am looking for recommendations as to where to stay if not in one of the two preferred area that is "easiest" to get to DS.



We stayed in Grandstand last time and were pretty close to the boat dock. Some of the further Grandstand buildings would be a bit more of a walk, but if you're in one of the buildings closer to the Springs, the walk is less than 5 mins and we found the boat ride to be peaceful and relaxing. Its also nice having the drink station in the pool area and being a close walk to the Springs. Another benefit is it's the first stop on the bus route, so you will always get a seat. 

Keep in mind though that the boats occasionally aren't running depending on the water depth (happened once during our trip after it rained), and they do stop at I THINK 11 pm. 

Other than that, you could always take any bus over to Congress Park and then take the walkway over to DS.


----------



## hayesdvc

In looking at the map, is room 8501 the closest room to the Grandstand pool?


----------



## SL6827

Hoping to be able to book in a week or so at SSR.  Wanting two nights in a studio in early June to stay at before a one night stay at the Beach Club (cash room, already booked) for my birthday!!!  I really would like a preferred studio, but will take what I can get.  I am planning on taking my daughter and one of her friends with me and my husband.  We are just doing a resort/Disney Springs trip at SSR, and then a one night stay at the Beach Club utilizing the best pool on property!  I might even add on another night before hand somewhere else if it is a possibility.  Never done a resorts only trip, but really looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Spartan86

hayesdvc said:


> We love SSR and have always stayed in CP.  Like most, we want to be as "frugal" with our points as possible.   We love DS and the close proximity to SSR.   I am looking for recommendations as to where to stay if not in one of the two preferred area that is "easiest" to get to DS.


We are pretty comfortable walkers. Two experiences to share 1) we walked from Deluxe Burger at DS to the Congress park bus stop, on tho the paddock pool and then to the main building and it was not bad. Enjoyed it actually. 2) we stayed at the Paddock during our December stay, 54xx near the Carousel stop and walked to or from DS a few times. It was not a big deal for us. It’s not a short walk, but comfortable for comfortable walkers. So, Paddock would be my recommendation. I like the pool area there anyway.


----------



## SL6827

I am hoping by next week I will get my membership number and such and will be able to book.  I know I want to book in the preferred section, but with on-line check-in, is there a choice of which preferred section you want or maybe which building you would prefer in your booking category?  Or do you need to call the request into member services?


----------



## bobbiwoz

SL6827 said:


> I am hoping by next week I will get my membership number and such and will be able to book.  I know I want to book in the preferred section, but with on-line check-in, is there a choice of which preferred section you want or maybe which building you would prefer in your booking category?  Or do you need to call the request into member services?


Once you book preferred, you then can contact Member Services with your requests.  You can email, or call, maybe even “chat” your requests.
Once you give your preferences to Member Service do not add any requests via on line check in, go through Member Servives.


----------



## disneyholic family

we stayed at SSR for 3 weeks in August in two 2 bedroom villas....

overall, we had a great time however, there were some things that we encountered that were of concern.

when we first checked in, we were given two 2 bedroom villas quite far from each other (how stupid are they that they would do this for linked reservations where it was noted they should be nearby?)...it was a 10 minute walk from one room to the other.....my, how close....not....

so after fighting with them for two hours (after flying halfway around the world for over 30 hours), they finally agreed they would move us as soon as a 2 bedroom came up that was close to our son's..

this meant we had to stay in the distant location for 2 days...

ok...so that was inconvenient to be sure....far away and living out of a suitcase until we can move....

but even worse, the 2 bedroom we were in seemed to be in pretty bad shape....

how bad? 

the bed DH and i slept in was broken.  Literally, broken. 

i thought - ok...it's an old resort....lousy beds.... waking up in the morning with a bad back...oh well....what can you do....

but then we moved rooms on saturday and voila....a wonderful brand new bed in the 2 bedroom we moved to.

how is it that they're giving a room that has a broken bed....broken....not bad, but actually broken....

And the oven was missing one of the racks.

and the refrigerator was missing main shelves and door shelves

i could go on and on.

not very encouraging.

and i won't even talk about how bad mousekeeping was there.

but again, overall we had a wonderful time - once they finally moved us within the same time zone as my son's family's room.

we loved community hall

loved the springs pool

enjoyed the boat to disney springs..


on the down side, we were less than impressed by the CMs working reception, and completely horrified by the quality of mousekeeping...(and i say that as someone who's been visiting WDW every year since 1974, and has never had a mousekeeping experience like at SSR)..

.


----------



## SL6827

Now that parking has went up another $2, I wonder if this will encourage more people to park at Disney Springs and walk over to the Congress Park bus stop.  I envision Disney actually looking into this at some point.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

disneyholic family said:


> we stayed at SSR for 3 weeks in August in two 2 bedroom villas....
> 
> overall, we had a great time however, there were some things that we encountered that were of concern.
> 
> when we first checked in, we were given two 2 bedroom villas quite far from each other (how stupid are they that they would do this for linked reservations where it was noted they should be nearby?)...it was a 10 minute walk from one room to the other.....my, how close....not....
> 
> so after fighting with them for two hours (after flying halfway around the world for over 30 hours), they finally agreed they would move us as soon as a 2 bedroom came up that was close to our son's..
> 
> this meant we had to stay in the distant location for 2 days...
> 
> ok...so that was inconvenient to be sure....far away and living out of a suitcase until we can move....
> 
> but even worse, the 2 bedroom we were in seemed to be in pretty bad shape....
> 
> how bad?
> 
> the bed DH and i slept in was broken.  Literally, broken.
> 
> i thought - ok...it's an old resort....lousy beds.... waking up in the morning with a bad back...oh well....what can you do....
> 
> but then we moved rooms on saturday and voila....a wonderful brand new bed in the 2 bedroom we moved to.
> 
> how is it that they're giving a room that has a broken bed....broken....not bad, but actually broken....
> 
> And the oven was missing one of the racks.
> 
> and the refrigerator was missing main shelves and door shelves
> 
> i could go on and on.
> 
> not very encouraging.
> 
> and i won't even talk about how bad mousekeeping was there.
> 
> but again, overall we had a wonderful time - once they finally moved us within the same time zone as my son's family's room.
> 
> we loved community hall
> 
> loved the springs pool
> 
> enjoyed the boat to disney springs..
> 
> 
> on the down side, we were less than impressed by the CMs working reception, and completely horrified by the quality of mousekeeping...(and i say that as someone who's been visiting WDW every year since 1974, and has never had a mousekeeping experience like at SSR)..
> 
> .



What section of the resort did you stay in? We were also there at the end of August and had a couple of minor issues with Mousekeeping, but our Villa itself was in fine condition. Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## disneyholic family

LongLiveRafiki said:


> What section of the resort did you stay in? We were also there at the end of August and had a couple of minor issues with Mousekeeping, but our Villa itself was in fine condition. Sorry you had a bad experience.




again, the bad villa was the one we were in for the first 2.5 days...
after that we were in a great villa....basically in the same section....but much closer to where our son and family were....and their room was also in great shape..

so maybe they don't keep track of what they've upgraded / replaced?

we were in the grandstand section....i really liked the location...

don't get me wrong....we really did enjoy our stay there....enjoyed the grandstand pool and the springs pool - our 3 year old grandson must have gone down that little springs slide into the pool at least 100 times...

and we thought the community hall activities were fantastic and the CMs running the pool and community hall activities were outstanding!!  best we've had on property..

this was our first time staying at SSR....we'd stayed at OKW many times before...as well as almost every other resort on property, but with the entire family in tow for this trip and with 3 full weeks there, i thought SSR would be the best fit..

and again, we very much enjoyed it.....just the condition of that room was so very odd.....

.


----------



## Linda67

Hey all.  
I am checking in to Saratoga Springs a week from today and have a preferred room booked.  I'll be heading over to Disney Springs a couple of times during my stay so have requested a room in Congress Park.
I'm now second guessing myself and think that I'd perhaps be better off in the Springs section to be close to the main lobby.
Not quite sure what I am asking you guys to do for me ....... pros/cons ?   Make my decision for me maybe!


----------



## disneyholic family

Linda67 said:


> Hey all.
> I am checking in to Saratoga Springs a week from today and have a preferred room booked.  I'll be heading over to Disney Springs a couple of times during my stay so have requested a room in Congress Park.
> I'm now second guessing myself and think that I'd perhaps be better off in the Springs section to be close to the main lobby.
> Not quite sure what I am asking you guys to do for me ....... pros/cons ?   Make my decision for me maybe!




if it were me,  and i'd booked preferred, i would definitely request the springs...

you can take the boat from there to disney springs..

but you have the super convenience of being near the food court and near the great springs pool...



.


----------



## SL6827

I am being paranoid that we will be put in the Congress Park section, when I am hoping soooo much for the Springs section.  Trying not to get to worked up over it, but I really think I will be so disappointed if we aren't put in the Springs.  I will still be thankful to be at Disney regardless, I am just really hoping for the Springs.  Maybe a tip that it is a birthday trip might help my chances.  Would you guys advise on a very early arrival to raise my chances?  I mean, we just be over at the AKL.


----------



## disneyholic family

SL6827 said:


> I am being paranoid that we will be put in the Congress Park section, when I am hoping soooo much for the Springs section.  Trying not to get to worked up over it, but I really think I will be so disappointed if we aren't put in the Springs.  I will still be thankful to be at Disney regardless, I am just really hoping for the Springs.  Maybe a tip that it is a birthday trip might help my chances.  Would you guys advise on a very early arrival to raise my chances?  I mean, we just be over at the AKL.



i asked for the springs, but they gave us grandstand..

at first, i was disappointed, but in the end i was REALLY happy with grandstand!!!

it was a very short walk over to the springs pool, the food court/lobby, we had the first bus stop, and we had our own pool with a bar and mug refill...

.


----------



## Conno

I always request the grandstand - as we don't drive when visiting. Being first on/off the bus is the single deciding factor for me!


----------



## yaksack

Subscribing


----------



## bobbiwoz

disneyholic family said:


> i asked for the springs, but they gave us grandstand..
> 
> at first, i was disappointed, but in the end i was REALLY happy with grandstand!!!
> 
> it was a very short walk over to the springs pool, the food court/lobby, we had the first bus stop, and we had our own pool with a bar and mug refill...
> 
> .


Springs is preferred, Grandstand is standard.  Was this a recent request?


----------



## disneyholic family

bobbiwoz said:


> Springs is preferred, Grandstand is standard.  Was this a recent request?




we made the reservation a year prior, before they introduced preferred and standard (we booked with Disney.UK)
so our request on our reservation was for springs.
Months later when they made the change, i figured they might not give us springs, and that was what happened..
but our location in the grandstands was perfect...close to the lobby, foodcourt, springs pool, the boat, close to the grandstand pool with the splash play area for the kidlets, and the first bus stop....actually pretty perfect...


----------



## yaksack

I noticed there are pool bars.  What time do the pool bars close?


----------



## hayesdvc

Using some of the room finders, I have been unsuccessful determining which room section in Paddock views the pool.  Can someone help?


----------



## Spartan86

Buildings 9 & 10 have end units that will overlook the paddock pool. I looked on the touringplans.com room finder.


----------



## hayesdvc

Thank for the reply.  Are there rooms at the Grandstand that overlook the pool?


----------



## ef22

I just got back from Saratoga Springs and loved it!!! We stayed in the Paddock Section (building 6101 - 6436) and it was perfect - it was close to Springs and a very short walk to Congress Park. I think CP is the nicest section, but it's preferred and we only had standard.  I loved being just a short walk to Disney Springs.


----------



## yaksack

What is the “newest” section?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Checking in on Sunday! We would like to be near a pool with a mug refill station but are they open even if the pool isn’t open? When we stayed at GF last year, the drink station by the villas was open in the morning and had coffee too when the pool wasn’t open yet. 
Thanks!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Hello, all.  I'm happy to join this thread in preparation for an upcoming trip of firsts.  This will be our first visit to SSR, our first mother-daughter WDW trip, and our first visit to WDW during the Christmas season.  I have reserved a preferred studio for my daughter and I for the first week of December.  We have requested the Springs section in hopes of being close to the Carriage House and main pool, but I know CP has its advantages as well, so we will be happy with either section.  We plan to spend our arrival day just enjoying the resort.  SSR looks so beautiful and peaceful that I could be easily persuaded to make this a resort only trip, but I'm afraid my ride loving daughter will not be up for that.  We normally visit WDW as a family and have previously only stayed at AKL and BWV. We have never ventured over to DS, so we might take advantage of our close proximity to it this time and check it out.  That would be another first to add to this trip.  We don't really love shopping, but World of Disney sounds like it might be worth a visit.  I've spent some time reading the first few pages and the last 15 pages of this thread as well as binge watching youtube video walk-throughs and reviews of SSR, so I feel like I have a decent idea of what to expect and look forward to learning even more while hanging out here.


----------



## madchatter

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hello, all.  I'm happy to join this thread in preparation for an upcoming trip of firsts.  This will be our first visit to SSR, our first mother-daughter WDW trip, and our first visit to WDW during the Christmas season.  I have reserved a preferred studio for my daughter and I for the first week of December.  We have requested the Springs section in hopes of being close to the Carriage House and main pool, but I know CP has its advantages as well, so we will be happy with either section.  We plan to spend our arrival day just enjoying the resort.  SSR looks so beautiful and peaceful that I could be easily persuaded to make this a resort only trip, but I'm afraid my ride loving daughter will not be up for that.  We normally visit WDW as a family and have previously only stayed at AKL and BWV. We have never ventured over to DS, so we might take advantage of our close proximity to it this time and check it out.  That would be another first to add to this trip.  We don't really love shopping, but World of Disney sounds like it might be worth a visit.  I've spent some time reading the first few pages and the last 15 pages of this thread as well as binge watching youtube video walk-throughs and reviews of SSR, so I feel like I have a decent idea of what to expect and look forward to learning even more while hanging out here.


Welcome! You’ll have a great visit. All of your inclinations sound exactly right to me. DS is def worth a visit and so easy and quick to get to.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

yaksack said:


> I noticed there are pool bars.  What time do the pool bars close?



I have really enjoyed the pool bars and drink stations at SSR!  However my experience has been that the bar closes whenever they feel like it.  The sign says 10pm, but they will close at 8 sometimes. I' still excited to be heading home in 5 days!!!!


----------



## sarah4770

Disney Springs has entertainment in the evening over the Christmas Season.  It's a lot of fun just to listen to the musicians while having a sundae from Ghiradelli.

OOPS, meant to quote Twilight Sparkle


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

sarah4770 said:


> Disney Springs has entertainment in the evening over the Christmas Season.  It's a lot of fun just to listen to the musicians while having a sundae from Ghiradelli.
> 
> OOPS, meant to quote Twilight Sparkle



Ghiradelli and live music?  Okay, you convinced me.  We'll add that to our plans.  Thank you!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Staying at SSR w/ a few friends and have some questions. Checked previous threads, but they are rather old, so asking for updates, if you're able to answer:
1. Looks like coffee pots are Mr. Coffee types? Do they require the flat-bottom filters, or are they cone shaped? Are they full-sized coffee makers?
2. Can we expect to find a pitcher in the kitchen? Say a 1/2 gallon size? Placing an order thru GG and frozen concentrate OJ is much cheaper than the non-reconstituted, but won't work if there's no pitcher...
3. Do you know if they're still using individual toiletries or have they switched to the pump dispensers in the bathroom? With 4 women in a 2 bedroom, we will probably need more than what's provided in the individual containers, and we're trying to travel w/ carry-on's only - so have to be frugal w/ liquids.
4. Will the balcony have table & chairs? If so, how many balcony chairs are provided in a 2-bdrm?
5. Is there boat transportation to DS, or just a walking path? Any shortcuts? Of course, we don't know which bldg we're staying yet - just that we've booked non-preferred.
Thank you for any info you can provide, and please don't hesitate to add any helpful info or further info!
TIA!!!


----------



## madchatter

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Staying at SSR w/ a few friends and have some questions. Checked previous threads, but they are rather old, so asking for updates, if you're able to answer:
> 1. Looks like coffee pots are Mr. Coffee types? Do they require the flat-bottom filters, or are they cone shaped? Are they full-sized coffee makers?
> 2. Can we expect to find a pitcher in the kitchen? Say a 1/2 gallon size? Placing an order thru GG and frozen concentrate OJ is much cheaper than the non-reconstituted, but won't work if there's no pitcher...
> 3. Do you know if they're still using individual toiletries or have they switched to the pump dispensers in the bathroom? With 4 women in a 2 bedroom, we will probably need more than what's provided in the individual containers, and we're trying to travel w/ carry-on's only - so have to be frugal w/ liquids.
> 4. Will the balcony have table & chairs? If so, how many balcony chairs are provided in a 2-bdrm?
> 5. Is there boat transportation to DS, or just a walking path? Any shortcuts? Of course, we don't know which bldg we're staying yet - just that we've booked non-preferred.
> Thank you for any info you can provide, and please don't hesitate to add any helpful info or further info!
> TIA!!!


1. Standard, flat bottom, 10-12 cup
2. Yes. There is a pitcher
3.  Individual
4. Yes. Two
5. Yes. Behind the carriage house (main building). Very easy to find. Very short walk from Grandstand section (which is non preferred and my recommendation)


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you,Madchatter!


----------



## Bbbethei

We stayed at SSR about two years ago through a RCI Exchange and enjoyed enough to return in a couple months.  Since it's been a couple years, have there been any changes we should be made aware of?  Any tips?

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## florep1

64 days before checking in on a 2 bedroom preferred lock off. I’m hoping for a Disney Springs view. What’s your favorite Congress Park room/ building?


----------



## Smbmoyers

Jumping in to say hi! We’ve booked December 7th through 15th on rented dvc points at SSR! We actually are a larger family that all rented individual studios to have our own personal space vs one big grand villa.(way more cost effective as well) I’m assuming with a standard villa our best bet is grandstand section? Also, how soon do we need to request this section? I am familiar with the touring plans fax. Anything else I need to do?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Smbmoyers said:


> Jumping in to say hi! We’ve booked December 7th through 15th on rented dvc points at SSR! We actually are a larger family that all rented individual studios to have our own personal space vs one big grand villa.(way more cost effective as well) I’m assuming with a standard villa our best bet is grandstand section? Also, how soon do we need to request this section? I am familiar with the touring plans fax. Anything else I need to do?



Hi.  We are also renting points for an SSR studio in December.  I included a request to be added to my initial reservation this time, but we have also had excellent luck using Touring Plans.  If it's too late to have the request added to your reservation info, then give Touring Plans a try.  

I love your idea of everyone having their own space rather than renting a grand villa.  If you have anyone in your party who needs time alone to decompress, they will appreciate this plan.


----------



## mrs moon

my requests are for corner room v lower or higher studio ,which should i choose,i have never stayed here before...


----------



## Smbmoyers

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hi.  We are also renting points for an SSR studio in December.  I included a request to be added to my initial reservation this time, but we have also had excellent luck using Touring Plans.  If it's too late to have the request added to your reservation info, then give Touring Plans a try.
> 
> I love your idea of everyone having their own space rather than renting a grand villa.  If you have anyone in your party who needs time alone to decompress, they will appreciate this plan.


I’ll go see if I can add it on! Last time we stayed in a 3br villa offsite and I feel like we were constantly being judged by other family and even though it was separate bedrooms we were in each other’s space. This seems to be the best option and if someone in our party can’t go and drops out it doesn’t effect any of the other people


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Bbbethei said:


> We stayed at SSR about two years ago through a RCI Exchange and enjoyed enough to return in a couple months.  Since it's been a couple years, have there been any changes we should be made aware of?  Any tips?
> 
> Thanks, in advance!



Hello!  Just got back a couple of days ago from our stay at SSR.  The only change I noticed was that the toiletries are larger, and we got trash taken out every day for some reason, which was nice.  That was probably a glitch.  The boat transportation to the Springs worked out good, and of course there is a bridge that makes the walk alot shorter than it used to be.  There are a ton of new places to eat and shop in the Springs, so make sure you have time in your itinerary for some fun there!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hello!  Just got back a couple of days ago from our stay at SSR.  The only change I noticed was that the toiletries are larger, and we got trash taken out every day for some reason, which was nice.  That was probably a glitch.  The boat transportation to the Springs worked out good, and of course there is a bridge that makes the walk alot shorter than it used to be.  There are a ton of new places to eat and shop in the Springs, so make sure you have time in your itinerary for some fun there!



Daily trash removal is the new normal.  It's part of Disney's new security measures.  They put eyes on every room every day. Daily trash removal is how they accomplish this with DVC.  Daily housekeeping covers the room check for normal rooms.


----------



## beachmom14

Hi all!! 1st time staying at SSR this June. On departure day our flight out is at 7p.m., are there lockers and showers we can use before we leave for the airport? TIA


----------



## yaksack

Do they come into your room and get the trash of do you place it outside the door?


----------



## madchatter

yaksack said:


> Do they come into your rooma dnget the trash of do you place it outside the door?


They come in. Dual purpose to check the room and get the trash.


----------



## yaksack

How far of a walk is to Disney Springs from the main dining area?


----------



## DenLo

yaksack said:


> How far of a walk is to Disney Springs from the main dining area?



You can take a boat over from dock below the Carriage House.  Just exit by either the door by Turf Club or on the other side of the balcony via the store.  Walking might take 11 minutes from the path near the boat dock.


----------



## Euby

My first visit to SSR (and staying at a DVC property) this June.  Aside from the initial page of this thread, is there a site to go to that has detail info on the resort?  I'm looking for information like what type of coffee filters do I need to bring (or do I?) and things like that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Euby said:


> My first visit to SSR (and staying at a DVC property) this June.  Aside from the initial page of this thread, is there a site to go to that has detail info on the resort?  I'm looking for information like what type of coffee filters do I need to bring (or do I?) and things like that.



I don't know of any single place to learn things like that.

The coffee makers are the same at all DVC - 12 cup that take a flat bottom filter.  Well, a 4 cup maker appears in some studios now and then although it shouldn't.  But still flat bottom.  You'll get 1 or 2 pre packaged packs of coffee when you arrive and they are replaced on full cleaning or trash and towel days and then you have to fill in the rest with filters and coffee.


----------



## Euby

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The coffee makers are the same at all DVC - 12 cup that take a flat bottom filter.  Well, a 4 cup maker appears in some studios now and then although it shouldn't.  But still flat bottom.  You'll get 1 or 2 pre packaged packs of coffee when you arrive and they are replaced on full cleaning or trash and towel days and then you have to fill in the rest with filters and coffee.



Thanks!  That's exactly what I was looking for.  Are there any "quirks" to staying at Saratoga Springs?  I'm going to request to be in The Grandstand section. (Pretty sure that the "preferred" areas are off limits to RCI exchanges.


----------



## princess sparkle p

We have a split and now disjointed stay planned for October. There is not a single available studio (using points) for 10/3! Which is smack in the middle of the trip. When I talked to MS, the CM was surprised and double checked the system. I have been stalking the night for a month with no luck. I am searching all resorts and will take any studio. I do have a wait list for SSR for 10/3 and 10/4, I thought it was likely my best choice. I do have the night of the 4th covered at Kidani and a wait list for 10/3, but I am not confident about that night.  What do you think my chances are of getting it covered at SSR?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

princess sparkle p said:


> We have a split and now disjointed stay planned for October. There is not a single available studio (using points) for 10/3! Which is smack in the middle of the trip. When I talked to MS, the CM was surprised and double checked the system. I have been stalking the night for a month with no luck. I am searching all resorts and will take any studio. I do have a wait list for SSR for 10/3 and 10/4, I thought it was likely my best choice. I do have the night of the 4th covered at Kidani and a wait list for 10/3, but I am not confident about that night.  What do you think my chances are of getting it covered at SSR?



I'd give that very good odds of coming thru.  SSR is huge so lots of opportunities for cancellations.


----------



## princess sparkle p

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd give that very good odds of coming thru.  SSR is huge so lots of opportunities for cancellations.


Thanks for helping me take a deep breath! I have been worried, and exhausted so many options. How on earth are all the studios booked on a week night?!  We rented points to a friend for her honeymoon and put my focus on that trip so they got what they wanted not considering I needed to jump on mine. Will keep my fingers crossed. Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

princess sparkle p said:


> Thanks for helping me take a deep breath! I have been worried, and exhausted so many options. How on earth are all the studios booked on a week night?!  We rented points to a friend for her honeymoon and put my focus on that trip so they got what they wanted not considering I needed to jump on mine. Will keep my fingers crossed. Thanks!



That seems to happen a lot with Wed and Thursdays - probably people staying a little longer or arriving a couple days early before the weekend.  Good luck!  I think you'll get it and hope I'm correct!


----------



## Euby

I'm thinking of requesting to stay in The Grandstand section of the resort.  Are the buildings assigned numbers?  There is a particular building that appeals to me more than the others.  However, all of the maps that I have seen show a range of room numbers for the buildings, but no designation for the buildings themselves.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Euby said:


> I'm thinking of requesting to stay in The Grandstand section of the resort.  Are the buildings assigned numbers?  There is a particular building that appeals to me more than the others.  However, all of the maps that I have seen show a range of room numbers for the buildings, but no designation for the buildings themselves.


 

We last stayed in Grandstand in the building labelled on the map as 8501-8836. I can't recall if the buildings themselves were physically labelled at the resort or not, but I did just check the email that let me know my room was ready and it says Building 85. Our actual room number was 8711 on the third floor on the half of the building that's closest to Carriage House. It was a great location by the way. If you were looking for a different building in Grandstand, I'm not totally sure what their numbers are.


----------



## Euby

Are there luggage carts available to use for unloading and loading your car?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Euby said:


> Are there luggage carts available to use for unloading and loading your car?


No.  Bell Services will do it, but nothing self service.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> No.  Bell Services will do it, but nothing self service.



Strangely I'm seeing luggage carts sitting around CCV and a guest was using one.  Not SSR of course but I've never seen it other than at VB.


----------



## AlisonDawn

Hey everyone! My husband and I will be staying at SSR in December for the first time! I do have a few questions that I am hoping someone can help me with! 
1) What equipment is available in the gym? Specifically, is there a squat rack, barbell bench, and chin-up bar? Or is it mostly free weights and treadmills, etc?
2) We are booked in a preferred room, which I understand means we are either near the main lobby area or close to Disney Springs. Which one is the better location to catch the bus to the parks in the morning? 
3) Are the busses to the parks on time, and how long do they take? I have read a lot of negative reviews regarding the bus system at SSR and I need someone to ease my mind! I have only been to WDW once before and we stayed at POFQ. If the buses are comparable to that hotel, then I know everything will be fine. We will likely be rope dropping a few times, so I just want to know how far in advance to be at the bus stop.

Thanks!


----------



## McMonsters

AlisonDawn said:


> Hey everyone! My husband and I will be staying at SSR in December for the first time! I do have a few questions that I am hoping someone can help me with!
> 1) What equipment is available in the gym? Specifically, is there a squat rack, barbell bench, and chin-up bar? Or is it mostly free weights and treadmills, etc?
> 2) We are booked in a preferred room, which I understand means we are either near the main lobby area or close to Disney Springs. Which one is the better location to catch the bus to the parks in the morning?
> 3) Are the busses to the parks on time, and how long do they take? I have read a lot of negative reviews regarding the bus system at SSR and I need someone to ease my mind! I have only been to WDW once before and we stayed at POFQ. If the buses are comparable to that hotel, then I know everything will be fine. We will likely be rope dropping a few times, so I just want to know how far in advance to be at the bus stop.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello!  We are also going in December in a standard room.  The gym is extensive, much more than free weights and treadmills.  I believe it has nautilus equipment, free weights and cardio machines. I've never had issues with the busses at SSR, they usually run every 20-30 minutes. The buses shouldn't be a issue for rope drop which they start running very early.  Check with the front desk upon arrival for exact times as they fluctuate depending on events and time of year.


----------



## madchatter

1.  no idea...I love the humble brag though 
2.  preferred room is either Congress Park (nearest Disney Springs) or the Springs section (nearest the main building).  Springs section might be worst for the buses in the morning as there's a higher chance of being full.  The grandstand section is the first bus stop to load and the first to unload.  You can walk to that bus stop from the main building in under 5 minutes if you'd rather not risk it.
3.  Buses are about the same as everywhere.  POFQ may be a little closer to the parks but not by much.  It is also in the Disney Springs area.  We've had pretty good luck with the buses at SSR and definitely did not note anything worse than most other places we've stayed.  There is an internal bus that hits all the stops at SSR and then becomes the Disney Springs bus when it gets back to the Springs bus stop.

I wouldn't stress about logistics to and from the parks.  It's a great resort with a nice Community Hall and lots to do.


----------



## AlisonDawn

McMonsters said:


> Hello!  We are also going in December in a standard room.  The gym is extensive, much more than free weights and treadmills.  I believe it has nautilus equipment, free weights and cardio machines. I've never had issues with the busses at SSR, they usually run every 20-30 minutes. The buses shouldn't be a issue for rope drop which they start running very early.  Check with the front desk upon arrival for exact times as they fluctuate depending on events and time of year.



Awesome, good to know, thank you so much!! And I am so glad to hear you've never had a problem with the busses. Definitely makes me feel better! 



madchatter said:


> 1.  no idea...I love the humble brag though
> 2.  preferred room is either Congress Park (nearest Disney Springs) or the Springs section (nearest the main building).  Springs section might be worst for the buses in the morning as there's a higher chance of being full.  The grandstand section is the first bus stop to load and the first to unload.  You can walk to that bus stop from the main building in under 5 minutes if you'd rather not risk it.
> 3.  Buses are about the same as everywhere.  POFQ may be a little closer to the parks but not by much.  It is also in the Disney Springs area.  We've had pretty good luck with the buses at SSR and definitely did not note anything worse than most other places we've stayed.  There is an internal bus that hits all the stops at SSR and then becomes the Disney Springs bus when it gets back to the Springs bus stop.
> 
> I wouldn't stress about logistics to and from the parks.  It's a great resort with a nice Community Hall and lots to do.



Oh my goodness, I absolutely did not mean to sound braggy, sorry about that! The chances of me working out on a vacation is pretty slim, but DH is overly optimistic that he will, so we'll see how THAT goes.
It sounds like the grandstand section might be better for us then. Seems like its the easiest way to grab some food and be on our merry way! I'll try not to stress about the logistics to and from the parks. I remember I did the same thing before our stay at POFQ, and in the end everything was perfect! Thanks for all the info


----------



## Bbbethei

AlisonDawn said:


> Hey everyone! My husband and I will be staying at SSR in December for the first time! I do have a few questions that I am hoping someone can help me with!
> 1) What equipment is available in the gym? Specifically, is there a squat rack, barbell bench, and chin-up bar? Or is it mostly free weights and treadmills, etc?
> 2) We are booked in a preferred room, which I understand means we are either near the main lobby area or close to Disney Springs. Which one is the better location to catch the bus to the parks in the morning?
> 3) Are the busses to the parks on time, and how long do they take? I have read a lot of negative reviews regarding the bus system at SSR and I need someone to ease my mind! I have only been to WDW once before and we stayed at POFQ. If the buses are comparable to that hotel, then I know everything will be fine. We will likely be rope dropping a few times, so I just want to know how far in advance to be at the bus stop.
> 
> Thanks!



I can't comment on the buses because we typically rent a car. However, when we stayed there last (three years ago) I was impressed with the fitness center.  There were a lot of cardio options, but much more space dedicated to strength and functional training than typical resort gyms.  I have some pictures stored in Shutterfly.  Let me see if I can figure out a way to link them.

(Also, I didn't read that as a humble brag. We happen to own a gym, so health and fitness are an important part of our lifestyle. We don't workout the same while on vacation, but usually squeeze in a couple workouts to balance all the walking we do.  No judgement from us!)


----------



## Bbbethei

AlisonDawn said:


> Hey everyone! My husband and I will be staying at SSR in December for the first time! I do have a few questions that I am hoping someone can help me with!
> 1) What equipment is available in the gym? Specifically, is there a squat rack, barbell bench, and chin-up bar? Or is it mostly free weights and treadmills, etc?
> 2) We are booked in a preferred room, which I understand means we are either near the main lobby area or close to Disney Springs. Which one is the better location to catch the bus to the parks in the morning?
> 3) Are the busses to the parks on time, and how long do they take? I have read a lot of negative reviews regarding the bus system at SSR and I need someone to ease my mind! I have only been to WDW once before and we stayed at POFQ. If the buses are comparable to that hotel, then I know everything will be fine. We will likely be rope dropping a few times, so I just want to know how far in advance to be at the bus stop.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I thought I saw a map with the various pools at the resort circled, but can't find it now.
We'll be taking a girl's trip in May and will be spending some time at the pools, so looking for advice.
We're thinking of booking a Preferred 2 bdrm.
Can you recommend an area with a pool w/in easy walking distance? (Preferably one w/ a bar/grill.) No need for water slides or anything like that.
Thank you.


----------



## yaksack

Alison we didn’t mind the wait for the buses.  We have a habit of drinking a few too many sodas.


----------



## madchatter

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I thought I saw a map with the various pools at the resort circled, but can't find it now.
> We'll be taking a girl's trip in May and will be spending some time at the pools, so looking for advice.
> We're thinking of booking a Preferred 2 bdrm.
> Can you recommend an area with a pool w/in easy walking distance? (Preferably one w/ a bar/grill.) No need for water slides or anything like that.
> Thank you.


Both preferred areas have a pool. The Springs area has the main pool and a pool bar/restaurant. The other preferred area, Vongress Park I don’t think has its own food/bar location. It’s a ‘quiet pool’. 

If you stay non-preferred, request grandstand section. Very close to main area, boat to Disney Springs and has its own pool/bar.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you, madchatter.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

My family stayed at SSR a few years ago.  We had a huge 2 bdrm - don't remember the area.
In May a group of 3 ladies & I will be staying again in a 2 bdrm preferred - mainly for the proximity to DS and possibly bus/boat transportation.
My question is about the desirability of the higher floors.
I remember when we stayed a few years ago that I dreaded the trek up the stairs to the 3rd or 4th floor everyday! Especially w/ luggage or after a long day at the park.  Those outside corridors were pretty brutal in the sun, too.
Looking at Touring Plans, they recommend 3 preferred rooms (none are on the ground floor - 2 are  on the 3rd floor & 1 is on the 2nd).
Is there some reason why first floor rooms are less desirable.  They don't indicate why they chose the rooms they did.
Thanks for any input you can provide.


----------



## florep1

Upper floors are preferable to us due to view and less chances of upstairs neighbors jumping on the floor or dragging furniture. We’ve stayed on the ground floor one time. It was actually our best location because it was on Grandstand right next to the pool and a very short walk to Springs. SSR has elevators unlike OKW so we’re not worried about stairs.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you, florep1.
I don't remember elevators - I must be getting old.  That changes everything!


----------



## florep1

I understand completely. Our last stay was at a GV at OKW. I hated those walks up the stairs after park closing, then having to go upstairs to tuck the kids in bed.


----------



## midnightlouise

Thanks everyone for all the great info in this thread! We booked SSR for the whole family for our upcoming trip. We're looking forward to trying a new-to-us resort.


----------



## MinnieTink

Hey everyone....we are heading back to SSR in September for the third time....and yet I still have questions.   

We have previously stayed in Grandstand and Springs. This time looking to stay closer to the walkway to DS but not too far from a pool. Any suggestions?

Also this time, for the first time in a LONG time, we are flying instead of driving from NJ. If we wanted to go to Animal Kingdom Lodge for dinner or Beach Club for ice cream, can we walk to DS and pick up a resort bus there or is that a huge hassle and we should just Uber?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I am by no means an expert Minnie Tink, but according to this map, the walkway to DS is near the Paddock section and the pool is between bldg #5101-5436 and bldg # 5501-5836





Sorry, I can't answer the question about going to AKL, but I'd beinterested in hearing the answer too.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

MinnieTink said:


> Also this time, for the first time in a LONG time, we are flying instead of driving from NJ. If we wanted to go to Animal Kingdom Lodge for dinner or Beach Club for ice cream, can we walk to DS and pick up a resort bus there or is that a huge hassle and we should just Uber?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!



It’s not a huge hassle... you could be looking at up to a 20 minute walk and then a wait for the bus. Uber will be a lot faster (on average ours took 3 minutes to arrive at our SSR building ) but will cost you, so it depends on how much time you have spare versus whether you want to spend on an Uber.


----------



## madchatter

MinnieTink said:


> Hey everyone....we are heading back to SSR in September for the third time....and yet I still have questions.
> 
> We have previously stayed in Grandstand and Springs. This time looking to stay closer to the walkway to DS but not too far from a pool. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also this time, for the first time in a LONG time, we are flying instead of driving from NJ. If we wanted to go to Animal Kingdom Lodge for dinner or Beach Club for ice cream, can we walk to DS and pick up a resort bus there or is that a huge hassle and we should just Uber?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!


Congress Park is closest to DS. However it is preferred. So if you’re staying in a standard villa, I would probably shoot for the end of Padddock as a request. Maybe building 65-68. Another option would be Grandstand. It is further from DS but very close to where the boat picks up. It’s a nice, short boat ride from there. 

To get to AKL, or really any resort very far away, I would just Uber. The timing of the walk, the wait and the bus ride would certainly take longer than the Uber ride and it’ll only cost you about $10. Also the new bus stop at DS is down in the center and no longer down by the marketplace. This makes it further of a walk from anywhere at SSR. 
You’ll have a great time no matter what you decide.


----------



## mrsclark

Hello SSR lovers!  DH and I are long-time WDW lovers and visitors, but have never stayed at SSR before.

This year we are taking my mom (66) and my MIL (58) with us too - my mom was last at WDW in 2005 during a trip we took during my college spring break and MIL was last there in 2002 so they will have a ton of new things to see!


I just booked a THV for the four of us and I have questions! For additional background, we are going to US/IOA first (staying at RP) and then coming to SSR - our trip is in the first two weeks of September.

1. Where on the map in the first post would the THVs be located (SE or SW of the map maybe?)?
2.  How far is the walk from the THV to the first bus stop on the loop? And how far to the last stop on the loop (I know we may have to stand if we get on at the last stop, but we would have the benefit of then going straight to the parks)?
3. DH and Mom are both concerned about the bus service to and from the parks - I know the first post said it is not any better or any worse than any other resort, but if anyone has additional opinions they would like to give on the topic, feel free!  My dad and stepmom took our family on a trip last year and we stayed at the cabins at FW - I am wondering if the transportation at SSR is similar - meaning you first have to plan the time to get from your room/cabin/THV to the bus stop and then the time for the bus.  How long does it take from the first stop to the last stop internally at the resort - if you get on at the first stop how much time does that add to your commute time to the parks?


----------



## yaksack

Which pool is best suited for an 8 year old? We have only been to the main pool.


----------



## Bertie131

Looks like we will be staying at Saratoga for our next visit to WDW!  I have stayed at quite a few resorts on property, but this will be the first time for SS.  Booked One Bedroom preferred.  Now to read over these threads to learn about the area.  I usually always stay in the MK resorts, but maybe I will find a new favorite!


----------



## yaksack

The only thing lacking was a good bar.


----------



## SL6827

Is there a SSR refurb planned anytime soon?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

This will be our first visit to SSR, and I'm trying to make plans for our arrival and departure days.  I have a few questions.

1)  We've never been to Disney Springs.  About how much time does it take to explore?  My daughter doesn't love shopping, so her patience might wear out sooner than most.  I am mostly interested in World of Disney, and she's mostly interested in the Ghirardelli store.  We would probably grab quick service at Wolfgang Puck's.

2)  Any idea what the typical pool hours are at SSR in early December?

3)  How likely is it to receive a late checkout on departure day and what time is late checkout?

4)  Is there a pool locker room with showers at High Rock Springs or the Paddock pool?  If so, do the showers have the wall shampoo and conditioner units or do you provide your own?

I think we will arrive at the resort between 1 and 2 pm on arrival day, and our plane departs at 7:15 pm on departure day.  We've never used ME before, so I don't know what time we will have to be on ME to catch a 7:15 pm plane.  My thoughts are possibly visit Epcot on arrival day so we can see Illuminations or Candlelight Processional (or both?) and hang out at the pool or Disney Springs on departure day.  Or just do the resort/Springs thing both arrival and departure days and only have three park days, most likely skipping Epcot.  Is Epcot especially wonderful in December? 

Almost forgot, another option would be resort/Springs on arrival day and only a few hours at Epcot on departure day.  We would miss out on the nighttime events, though, so maybe not as ideal of a plan? 

Thank you for any answers or advice you might be able to share.


----------



## SL6827

Twilight Sparkle said:


> This will be our first visit to SSR, and I'm trying to make plans for our arrival and departure days.  I have a few questions.
> 
> 1)  We've never been to Disney Springs.  About how much time does it take to explore?  My daughter doesn't love shopping, so her patience might wear out sooner than most.  I am mostly interested in World of Disney, and she's mostly interested in the Godiva store.  We would probably grab quick service at Wolfgang Puck's.
> 
> 2)  Any idea what the typical pool hours are at SSR in early December?
> 
> 3)  How likely is it to receive a late checkout on departure day and what time is late checkout?
> 
> 4)  Is there a pool locker room with showers at High Rock Springs or the Paddock pool?  If so, do the showers have the wall shampoo and conditioner units or do you provide your own?
> 
> I think we will arrive at the resort between 1 and 2 pm on arrival day, and our plane departs at 7:15 pm on departure day.  We've never used ME before, so I don't know what time we will have to be on ME to catch a 7:15 pm plane.  My thoughts are possibly visit Epcot on arrival day so we can see Illuminations or Candlelight Processional (or both?) and hang out at the pool or Disney Springs on departure day.  Or just do the resort/Springs thing both arrival and departure days and only have three park days, most likely skipping Epcot.  Is Epcot especially wonderful in December?
> 
> Almost forgot, another option would be resort/Springs on arrival day and only a few hours at Epcot on departure day.  We would miss out on the nighttime events, though, so maybe not as ideal of a plan?
> 
> Thank you for any answers or advice you might be able to share.


Not sure if they offer late check out at DVC resorts.


----------



## kittyab

I hear they have taken out ceramic mugs in SSR studios.   Is this true?   What will be in the room for us to use?    We usually have breakfast in the room and sometimes lunch.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

SL6827 said:


> Not sure if they offer late check out at DVC resorts.



I was wondering if that would be an issue.  I know it's never a sure thing, anyway, but wondered if it was a thing at all here.  Thanks!


----------



## SL6827

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I was wondering if that would be an issue.  I know it's never a sure thing, anyway, but wondered if it was a thing at all here.  Thanks!


Like I said, I am not sure.  Others will be more certain.


----------



## Cirlonde

kittyab said:


> I hear they have taken out ceramic mugs in SSR studios.   Is this true?   What will be in the room for us to use?    We usually have breakfast in the room and sometimes lunch.



Here now, in a studio, and there are no ceramic mugs.  There are sturdy paper cups; the kind that are almost like a slick cardboard?  They're designed to hold hot liquid and have lids that go with them.  I think they'd hold about 10-12 ounces.

In the room, there are paper plates, plasticware, the cups, a coffee pot, paper towels.  I'm assuming they don't get replaced every day, so there may not be enough for multiple meals over multiple days.


----------



## kittyab

Cirlonde said:


> Here now, in a studio, and there are no ceramic mugs.  There are sturdy paper cups; the kind that are almost like a slick cardboard?  They're designed to hold hot liquid and have lids that go with them.  I think they'd hold about 10-12 ounces.
> 
> In the room, there are paper plates, plasticware, the cups, a coffee pot, paper towels.  I'm assuming they don't get replaced every day, so there may not be enough for multiple meals over multiple days.



Can you call down to the front desk to get real cups?


----------



## Bbbethei

Cirlonde said:


> Here now, in a studio, and there are no ceramic mugs.  There are sturdy paper cups; the kind that are almost like a slick cardboard?  They're designed to hold hot liquid and have lids that go with them.  I think they'd hold about 10-12 ounces.
> 
> In the room, there are paper plates, plasticware, the cups, a coffee pot, paper towels.  I'm assuming they don't get replaced every day, so there may not be enough for multiple meals over multiple days.


Oh no!  I hadn't heard this!  We usually eat one or two meals in the room each day of a week-long visit.  I guess we'll need to add this to our shopping list.


----------



## The Jackal

SL6827 said:


> Is there a SSR refurb planned anytime soon?



Yes I believe it starts in 2019.


----------



## The Jackal

SL6827 said:


> Not sure if they offer late check out at DVC resorts.




I do not think they offer late checkout . We were just at WDW staying PVB and grabbed a 0930 breakfast at Ohana. They were running about 30 minutes late on seating. We talked to a CM and they stated that there is no late check out, but would make sure that we could access the room to get our bags. We had everything packed ready to go. She stated that they might go in and start to clean it. We got back to the room around 1110 and no one had been in.


----------



## Cirlonde

kittyab said:


> Can you call down to the front desk to get real cups?



That I do not know. We usually only eat light snacks in the room (if anything) and it is just two of us, so the provided cups have been sufficient.  

I forgot to mention that there is also a microwave and a toaster.  Oh, and our fridge works really well! Not sure if we just got lucky or what, but I wasn’t expecting it to get our drinks as cold as it has.


----------



## arminnie

I’m at SSR right now. I called and requested glasses and mugs. I had 2 of each delivered about 15 minutes later.


----------



## Jennasis

We checked in yesterday for our first stay at SSR. got exactly the requests we made...close to pool and ground floor. They gave us a room in the paddock right near the pool. It's perfect. The view is stellar. We even walked to he boat launch and it was super easy. Very much enjoying our stay so far.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

My husband and I are staying at Saratoga Springs in a one bedroom preferred location for one night this week. I've never stayed in this resort before so I'm wondering the location of the trash bins for DVC Members to dump their trash at the end of their stay.

Even though we are only there for one night, I still want to take care of our garbage when we leave.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arminnie

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My husband and I are staying at Saratoga Springs in a one bedroom preferred location for one night this week. I've never stayed in this resort before so I'm wondering the location of the trash bins for DVC Members to dump their trash at the end of their stay.
> 
> Even though we are only there for one night, I still want to take care of our garbage when we leave.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are some near the elevators. May be others too.


----------



## MinnieTink

We have SSR booked through RCI for September.  Anyone know if these are Standard or Preferred? Or does it vary?


----------



## MinnieTink

Just called dvc and we have a standard booked through rci.  We were hoping to try Congress park but that is preferred, so I’m wondering if I should request Paddock, closest to CP? Are there any DS views from that closest building in Paddock? Is it still an easy walk to the DS walkway?


----------



## Bbbethei

MinnieTink said:


> Just called dvc and we have a standard booked through rci.  We were hoping to try Congress park but that is preferred, so I’m wondering if I should request Paddock, closest to CP? Are there any DS views from that closest building in Paddock? Is it still an easy walk to the DS walkway?



We stayed in Paddock three years ago and enjoyed the location. My kids ended up liking that pool better because it was a little quieter and less crowded. There aren't any DS views, but it is still easily walk-able, especially when you use the bridge. Don't let the non-preferred location get you down, we liked Paddock enough to request it again for next month.

Have a great time!


----------



## MinnieTink

Thank you! I’m debating whether to ask for Paddock close to CP or Paddock close to pool so we will have the pool and the QS food area close by. 


Unrelated question.... is pizza delivery available at SSR?


----------



## Bbbethei

MinnieTink said:


> Thank you! I’m debating whether to ask for Paddock close to CP or Paddock close to pool so we will have the pool and the QS food area close by.
> 
> 
> Unrelated question.... is pizza delivery available at SSR?



Access to food wasn't a high priority to us, but our kids loved having the pool so close by. They were nine and six at the time and will be twelve and nine this time around. I'm guessing you really can't go wrong either way; it's such a peaceful resort.


----------



## kddlm

Jennasis said:


> We checked in yesterday for our first stay at SSR. got exactly the requests we made...close to pool and ground floor. They gave us a room in the paddock right near the pool. It's perfect. The view is stellar. We even walked to he boat launch and it was super easy. Very much enjoying our stay so far.



Where did you make your request that you were able to get it?  We have a preferred view studio booked (all that was available), but I actually prefer Paddock in building next to pool (which is standard).  Should I request through DVC or fax the resort?


----------



## kddlm

Twilight Sparkle said:


> This will be our first visit to SSR, and I'm trying to make plans for our arrival and departure days.  I have a few questions.
> 
> 1)  We've never been to Disney Springs.  About how much time does it take to explore?  My daughter doesn't love shopping, so her patience might wear out sooner than most.  I am mostly interested in World of Disney, and she's mostly interested in the Ghirardelli store.  We would probably grab quick service at Wolfgang Puck's.
> 
> 2)  Any idea what the typical pool hours are at SSR in early December?
> 
> 3)  How likely is it to receive a late checkout on departure day and what time is late checkout?
> 
> 4)  Is there a pool locker room with showers at High Rock Springs or the Paddock pool?  If so, do the showers have the wall shampoo and conditioner units or do you provide your own?
> 
> I think we will arrive at the resort between 1 and 2 pm on arrival day, and our plane departs at 7:15 pm on departure day.  We've never used ME before, so I don't know what time we will have to be on ME to catch a 7:15 pm plane.  My thoughts are possibly visit Epcot on arrival day so we can see Illuminations or Candlelight Processional (or both?) and hang out at the pool or Disney Springs on departure day.  Or just do the resort/Springs thing both arrival and departure days and only have three park days, most likely skipping Epcot.  Is Epcot especially wonderful in December?
> 
> Almost forgot, another option would be resort/Springs on arrival day and only a few hours at Epcot on departure day.  We would miss out on the nighttime events, though, so maybe not as ideal of a plan?
> 
> Thank you for any answers or advice you might be able to share.



Not sure which of your questions have been answered, but I can confirm that there are showers inside the spa that are available for use near High Rock Springs pool (none near Paddock, but there is laundry there).  There was dispensers inside the shower units.  Bell services will hold your luggage after check out until your flight.  Magical Express will pick you up 4 hrs before your flight time.  I don't believe there is an official "late check out time", but we have spoken to housekeeping in the past and requested our room be done last (tip included), which has bought some extra time.


----------



## Jennasis

kddlm said:


> Where did you make your request that you were able to get it?  We have a preferred view studio booked (all that was available), but I actually prefer Paddock in building next to pool (which is standard).  Should I request through DVC or fax the resort?



I made the requests online when I did our online check in. The CM at check in specifically mentioned those requests and said they had been fulfilled. We are in the Paddock right next to the pool.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

kddlm said:


> Not sure which of your questions have been answered, but I can confirm that there are showers inside the spa that are available for use near High Rock Springs pool (none near Paddock, but there is laundry there).  There was dispensers inside the shower units.  Bell services will hold your luggage after check out until your flight.  Magical Express will pick you up 4 hrs before your flight time.  I don't believe there is an official "late check out time", but we have spoken to housekeeping in the past and requested our room be done last (tip included), which has bought some extra time.



Thank you very much.  This info helps a great deal.


----------



## Cirlonde

If we rented points, are paid in full, and have a credit card on file (even though we didn’t charge anything to the room), am I correct in thinking that we do not have to go to the front desk to check out?

And totally unrelated to my question...this was our first stay at SSR and I’m pretty sure we have fallen in love with it!


----------



## kddlm

Cirlonde said:


> If we rented points, are paid in full, and have a credit card on file (even though we didn’t charge anything to the room), am I correct in thinking that we do not have to go to the front desk to check out?
> 
> And totally unrelated to my question...this was our first stay at SSR and I’m pretty sure we have fallen in love with it!



You are correct. No need to check out at front desk.  Glad you loved the resort.  It's really peaceful!


----------



## yaksack

What are the newly renovated sections?


----------



## MinnieTink

Is there an Internal SSR bus that just loops around? If I were to walk back from Disney Springs to the CP section, could I hop on a bus to go back to Grandstand?


----------



## madchatter

MinnieTink said:


> Is there an Internal SSR bus that just loops around? If I were to walk back from Disney Springs to the CP section, could I hop on a bus to go back to Grandstand?


A Disney springs bus will say “internal” until it makes its second and final stop at carriage house. You could ride it to there but not on to grandstand. Depending which part you’re in, your grandstand building may be very close to there.
You can also take the boat from DS and come up right behind the main building. That is also a very short walk to grandstand and would shorten the first part of your journeys possibly depending where you start.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Hi everyone. I'm staying at Saratoga Springs for the first time over July 4th. I'm trying to get my plan scheduled, and I'm just wondering if anyone knows what time the pools close? I have a studio in a preferred room section, and I'm hoping to get into Congress Park since it is a short walk to Disney Springs. Thank you for any info.


----------



## lfortin16

How is the internet at SSR?
My husband has to work from the room for our 1st 2 days there.
He will need good internet.


----------



## lfortin16

I have another question- besides the strength of the internet.
With the daily security checks- how big are the in-room safes?
Will they hold a good-size laptop?

A bit concerned.  I'll be there in 5 weeks.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Hi everyone. I'm staying at Saratoga Springs for the first time over July 4th. I'm trying to get my plan scheduled, and I'm just wondering if anyone knows what time the pools close? I have a studio in a preferred room section, and I'm hoping to get into Congress Park since it is a short walk to Disney Springs. Thank you for any info.



We were there the last two weeks of August last year and I'm pretty sure the pools all closed at 10 everyday. I remember asking this same whestion before my trip and was told it's difficult to know for sure as the pool hours can change seasonally, but I would definitely think mid-summer they would stay open until at least 10. We were in Grandstand and were able to stay in that pool later a couple of times. I asked the CM if we would need to leave since it was 10 and they said we were fine since we weren't being loud. I wouldn't guarantee them always allowing it, but we had good luck with it.



lfortin16 said:


> How is the internet at SSR?
> My husband has to work from the room for our 1st 2 days there.
> He will need good internet.



I used the internet a fair bit when we were there and didn't have any issues, but it was primarily for things like MDE and YouTube. There were a couple times were a video would freeze for a second or two, but no real issues. If he's needing it for something like a Skype meeting with a fancy client, I wouldn't trust it not to freeze up at some point, but overall, I would say my experience with it was better than the internet at the parks.



lfortin16 said:


> I have another question- besides the strength of the internet.
> With the daily security checks- how big are the in-room safes?
> Will they hold a good-size laptop?
> 
> A bit concerned.  I'll be there in 5 weeks.



I can't recall exact dimensions or anything. They aren't particularly large. This isn't the greatest picture, but hopefully it helps.


----------



## lfortin16

LongLiveRafiki said:


> We were there the last two weeks of August last year and I'm pretty sure the pools all closed at 10 everyday. I remember asking this same whestion before my trip and was told it's difficult to know for sure as the pool hours can change seasonally, but I would definitely think mid-summer they would stay open until at least 10. We were in Grandstand and were able to stay in that pool later a couple of times. I asked the CM if we would need to leave since it was 10 and they said we were fine since we weren't being loud. I wouldn't guarantee them always allowing it, but we had good luck with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the internet a fair bit when we were there and didn't have any issues, but it was primarily for things like MDE and YouTube. There were a couple times were a video would freeze for a second or two, but no real issues. If he's needing it for something like a Skype meeting with a fancy client, I wouldn't trust it not to freeze up at some point, but overall, I would say my experience with it was better than the internet at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall exact dimensions or anything. They aren't particularly large. This isn't the greatest picture, but hopefully it helps.
> View attachment 327128




THANKS!!


----------



## lfortin16

I'll be checking into SSR in 34 days!
Can't wait!!

Is it possible to walk to PORFQ?
I'd like to get some beignets for breakfast on our day-stay at the resort.
I'm not sure if the boats will be running early in the morning.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

lfortin16 said:


> I'll be checking into SSR in 34 days!
> Can't wait!!
> 
> Is it possible to walk to PORFQ?
> I'd like to get some beignets for breakfast on our day-stay at the resort.
> I'm not sure if the boats will be running early in the morning.



I don't believe there's any walking path to FQ.


----------



## lfortin16

Does anyone know what time the boat goes from Disney Springs to FQ?


----------



## lfortin16

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I don't believe there's any walking path to FQ.



Thanks!  Do you know when the boat transportation goes to FQ from Disney Springs?


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

lfortin16 said:


> Thanks!  Do you know when the boat transportation goes to FQ from Disney Springs?



It starts at either 10 or 1030. I can't remember which.


----------



## DizDaD7

It's a constant running thing too.(The boats that is )....I'll be on one of the boats heading up to grab a bunch of Beignets...for sure


----------



## jaygalterio

lfortin16 said:


> I have another question- besides the strength of the internet.
> With the daily security checks- how big are the in-room safes?
> Will they hold a good-size laptop?
> 
> A bit concerned.  I'll be there in 5 weeks.



Just came back...  And I doubt it will fit. The safe itself is just under the size of a 17 inch laptop. A 15 inch might fit, if the various bits of the safe weren't in the way (door hinges, flanges, etc.).

Disney provided wifi was decent in coverage and speed. Cellular data can be iffy depending on the carrier and the location in the resort. We have been in rooms that had great connection and others that barely had any.

Oh, and if anyone just checked into room 2425, take a look in the cabinets above the fridge. We left behind a couple of frying pans that we took with us. Wondering if housekeeping found and took them.


----------



## DenLo

yaksack said:


> What are the newly renovated sections?



They were all renovated back in 2011 or maybe 2012.  They have a hard goods renovation coming up next year.



lfortin16 said:


> I have another question- besides the strength of the internet.
> With the daily security checks- how big are the in-room safes?
> Will they hold a good-size laptop?
> 
> A bit concerned.  I'll be there in 5 weeks.



It will really depend on the size of your laptop.  Some of them are very big.   You could lock it a suitcase and put it in the closet.


----------



## Euby

For those who might be interested, the June activities calendar can be found here...

http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/resorts/wdw/pdf/SSRCalendar.pdf


----------



## yaksack

Euby - Are the movies the same for every week in June?


----------



## Euby

yaksack said:


> Euby - Are the movies the same for every week in June?



That's what it looks like.


----------



## jmpurdy

kittyab said:


> Can you call down to the front desk to get real cups?



Yes you can call Housekeeping and they will bring you mugs


----------



## karansue

Going to stay at Saratoga Springs in September-will the Paddock bar be open? Also do the bars make/serve Bloody Marys-Thanks


----------



## yaksack

I noticed on the monthy activity calendar there is an animator class.  Does anyone know if you need reservations or do you just show up?


----------



## likesdisney

Curious if they have a dvd player in the rooms.  Specifically would be a 2 bedroom dedicated villa.   In the hotel rooms I've been in  they haven't had any, but curious if the 2 bedrooms might still have something I can play a couple movies on for a movie night.


----------



## yaksack

I am pretty sure they do.


----------



## likesdisney

I just want to make sure I've got this correct.   Standard vs Preferred is based on the different sections not the view?   So I could call up with a request of a view of Disney Springs and it could still be classed as a standard room?


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks, I'm hoping that they still will next year when we go.  It's not the best movie night when you have to all crowd around the tablet lol.


----------



## arminnie

likesdisney said:


> I just want to make sure I've got this correct.   Standard vs Preferred is based on the different sections not the view?   So I could call up with a request of a view of Disney Springs and it could still be classed as a standard room?


Some of the rooms might have a DS view at Grandstand (standard).   Congress Park (preferred) has a lot of rooms with a view of DS, but not all do.


----------



## jaygalterio

likesdisney said:


> Curious if they have a dvd player in the rooms.  Specifically would be a 2 bedroom dedicated villa.   In the hotel rooms I've been in  they haven't had any, but curious if the 2 bedrooms might still have something I can play a couple movies on for a movie night.



Yes. They all have a Blu Ray player, a USB port for memory sticks (I've had hit and miss results with this), and two open HDMI connections on the back of the TVs.

We've had pretty good luck attaching our FireTV stick / box and connected it to the room Wi-Fi. Connection has always been strong enough to handle streaming from Netflix and Amazon with very little stutter.


----------



## toontoy

we are staying here for my first time in September. Doing some research it appears we may be better off if we rent a car. I used to be a CP so I am very familiar with the area. I am wondering how the bus transportation is at this resort. I am from the west and we drive everywhere so I am not sure if I will enjoy the buses.


----------



## jmpurdy

toontoy said:


> we are staying here for my first time in September. Doing some research it appears we may be better off if we rent a car. I used to be a CP so I am very familiar with the area. I am wondering how the bus transportation is at this resort. I am from the west and we drive everywhere so I am not sure if I will enjoy the buses.



We've moved on from using the buses. Having a car gives us so much more freedom/time. The trams at the parks are literally one after the other, so wait time is next to nothing to parks/back to parking lot compared to the varying wait times for a bus. We've waited 5 to 45 minutes for a bus.  Love that we can walk to Springs from this resort. This is a large resort, so there are several stops in the loop.


----------



## madchatter

toontoy said:


> we are staying here for my first time in September. Doing some research it appears we may be better off if we rent a car. I used to be a CP so I am very familiar with the area. I am wondering how the bus transportation is at this resort. I am from the west and we drive everywhere so I am not sure if I will enjoy the buses.


We also live in an area where public transport isn’t really an option and we drive everywhere. 
We use Disney transportation quite a bit as well as Lyft. After many, many stays, I can say that the excessively long bus waits are not terribly common. And many times it is 10-15 minutes. Also, please don’t forget to calculate in the cost of the car as well as nightly parking fees if you aren’t staying on points. 

Additionally it’s pretty quick through the entrance areas at the parks and not much waiting to get into parking lots in general. 

Requesting a Grandstand area room will get you First on and off the bus. 

Driving can certainly result in more freedom and we do mix in ride shares once in a while when we know it’s not a really convenient bus situation.


----------



## yaksack

Is there a gym guests can use?


----------



## The Jackal

yaksack said:


> Is there a gym guests can use?


 
Yes SSR and many others do have a gym to use.


----------



## yaksack

I found the gym.  It is very nice.


----------



## DenLo

Someone is reporting that SSR no longer has bottled shampoo and condition but a pump system on the wall.   Is this rumor true?


----------



## yaksack

We are here now and there are containers of shampoo, conditioner, body wash and bar soap.  We are in the Grandstand.


----------



## Mutant

I’m also here today & the unit I’m in has pump dispensers on the wall for shampoo, conditioner & body wash. It’s still the same H2O products, but no longer in individual, travel-size bottles. I’ll try to post a picture. We also have bar soap.


----------



## jaygalterio

We were in Congress Park in a one bedroom at the beginning of June. At that time there were no pump dispensers, just bottles.


----------



## DenLo

Mutant said:


> I’m also here today & the unit I’m in has pump dispensers on the wall for shampoo, conditioner & body wash. It’s still the same H2O products, but no longer in individual, travel-size bottles. I’ll try to post a picture. We also have bar soap.





jaygalterio said:


> We were in Congress Park in a one bedroom at the beginning of June. At that time there were no pump dispensers, just bottles.



Thanks for confirming this information.  I found it hard to believe it could possibly be true.


----------



## Robn752

I have always done room request when I do online check in.  Will I have a better chance of getting request if I call MS?


----------



## madchatter

Robn752 said:


> I have always done room request when I do online check in.  Will I have a better chance of getting request if I call MS?


Neither way is guaranteed but we’re two for two at Saratoga this year calling MS


----------



## lfortin16

madchatter said:


> Neither way is guaranteed but we’re two for two at Saratoga this year calling MS



What is MS?  And how do I call?


----------



## Robn752

MS is member services


----------



## lfortin16

Thanks!  Do you know how many days ahead we can make the request?


----------



## carolinejay

Hello friends! Husband and I rented DVC points for an anniversary trip/baby's first visit in late Feb early March. My in-laws are coming with us as they are going to a wedding in Tampa, so after we all check out they are going to drive to Tampa for the weekend. This is our first time at a deluxe, we are both really excited!!

We have a few questions:
In-laws usually stay club level @ AKL but now are considering SSR so they can help with the baby if my husband and I want a date night. They are not interested in renting DVC points and would just book through Disney's website - their parents are elderly and are concerned that there may be some health issue so they might need to cancel last minute. I understand that my husband and I will get full housekeeping service on the fourth day since we rented DVC, but if my in-laws book through Disney, will they get daily housekeeping service?

Secondly, does the whole resort charge parking fees, or is it just charged for guests who book a room only or vacation package through Disney (AKA - not DVC owners using points, or guests renting DVC points)? So if my in-laws booked SSR through Disney, and rented a car, would they be charged parking fees? If so, it would make sense for the rental car to be under me & my husband's room, right?

Thirdly, if we end up not renting a car at MCO, can we rent one on Disney property somewhere then turn it in at Tampa? 

Fourthly, could we do DME on the way there but NOT on the way back? Thinking my husband and I may drive w/ in-laws to Tampa to say hello to extended family, then fly home from Tampa. In this scenario, my in-laws would also DME TO resort, but would rent a car from WDW and drive it down to Tampa to turn it in.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robn752

lfortin16 said:


> Thanks! Do you know how many days ahead we can make the request?


You can call now and have them put any request on your reservation.


----------



## lfortin16

Robn752 said:


> You can call now and have them put any request on your reservation.


Thanks!!


----------



## jaygalterio

carolinejay said:


> Thirdly, if we end up not renting a car at MCO, can we rent one on Disney property somewhere then turn it in at Tampa?
> 
> Fourthly, could we do DME on the way there but NOT on the way back? Thinking my husband and I may drive w/ in-laws to Tampa to say hello to extended family, then fly home from Tampa. In this scenario, my in-laws would also DME TO resort, but would rent a car from WDW and drive it down to Tampa to turn it in.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I can't answer the other questions, but I can answer these...

You can rent from Disney property, just depends on your preferred rental company. We have rented (or returned) one ways at both the Swan and Dolphin, and the Motor Plaza just outside of the Ticket and Transportation Center. There are probably other rental locations along Hotel Plaza Blvd (in the hotel lobbies). 

As far as I know, there is no direct rental locations right inside a Disney Resort. 

We also do the one way Magical Express all the time too. When you fill out the request, it will specifically ask about each leg.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

carolinejay said:


> I understand that my husband and I will get full housekeeping service on the fourth day since we rented DVC, but if my in-laws book through Disney, will they get daily housekeeping service?



This is the only question I know the answer to. If they book directly through Disney, they will get daily housekeeping.


----------



## Mutant

Mutant said:


> I’m also here today & the unit I’m in has pump dispensers on the wall for shampoo, conditioner & body wash. It’s still the same H2O products, but no longer in individual, travel-size bottles. I’ll try to post a picture. We also have bar soap.



Here’s a picture of the soap dispenser. I have been in a 2-bedroom unit in Grandstand.


----------



## SL6827

Why would Disney put in the soap dispenser in SSR but not other DVC units?


----------



## Robn752

what is the difference between the Preferred and regular villas?


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Robn752 said:


> what is the difference between the Preferred and regular villas?



The Springs and Congress Park are the preferred areas. Grandstand, Carousel, and Paddock are standard. The villas themselves are the same, the categories just have to do with the section they are located in. The Springs section has the main hub area for the resort and Congress Park has the bridge to Disney Springs.


----------



## Carlymouse

SL6827 said:


> Why would Disney put in the soap dispenser in SSR but not other DVC units?


I don't know this for sure, but from what I've heard I think they aren't targeting only SSR- I think they may be just slowly integrating them across many resorts.


----------



## SwanVT2

I got a quote for SSR. It would be 300.00 more to stay in a preferred room vs. standard. Is this worth the cost?  If we are in a standard room, roughly what would the farthest walk to Congress Park or the Springs be?  It would be me, DH and DD age 6.  We don't mind walks, but if it is a mile, we might want preferred. Thank you!


----------



## SwanVT2

The Jackal said:


> Yes I believe it starts in 2019.


We are planning a visit the end of February 2019.  Will these refurbishments just be the rooms? Hoping it is not too much of a disturbance. Thank you.


----------



## SwanVT2

Jennasis said:


> I made the requests online when I did our online check in. The CM at check in specifically mentioned those requests and said they had been fulfilled. We are in the Paddock right next to the pool.


How far is the walk from the Paddock section to the main pool area/community hall? Thanks!


----------



## Jennasis

SwanVT2 said:


> How far is the walk from the Paddock section to the main pool area/community hall? Thanks!


About 7 minutes.


----------



## SwanVT2

Jennasis said:


> About 7 minutes.


Great. What is the longest trek one has to make from a standard room?


----------



## lfortin16

Does the living room in a 1 bedroom unit have a pull out chair- along with the pull-out couch?
We'll be there on Sunday!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

lfortin16 said:


> Does the living room in a 1 bedroom unit have a pull out chair- along with the pull-out couch?
> We'll be there on Sunday!



SSR doesn't have pull out chairs.


----------



## SwanVT2

I just made the deposit on SSR standard deluxe studio villa with a request for the Paddock area.  Now the "to get excited part!"  It will be me, DH and DD age 6.  We look forward to visiting the two main pools and eating at Artist's Point.
Can someone tell me about their Community Hall? When we stayed at BWV, DD loved Community Hall.  Any other tips for kids at this resort? Thank you!!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

SwanVT2 said:


> I just made the deposit on SSR standard deluxe studio villa with a request for the Paddock area.  Now the "to get excited part!"  It will be me, DH and DD age 6.  We look forward to visiting the two main pools and eating at Artist's Point.
> Can someone tell me about their Community Hall? When we stayed at BWV, DD loved Community Hall.  Any other tips for kids at this resort? Thank you!!



Artist Point is at Wilderness Lodge. Artist's Palette is at SSR, but it's a QS. The restaurant is The Turf Club. We never tried The Turf Club. We loved the Paddock Grill (QS by Paddock pool), but didn't really care for Artist's Palette. It does look like the menu has been expanded since we went though.

There were lots of fun games and activities around the main pool that she would probably like and participants could usually win a prize. We never checked out the Community Hall- we just didn't have the time. The pools and slides were great.


----------



## SwanVT2

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Artist Point is at Wilderness Lodge. Artist's Palette is at SSR, but it's a QS. The restaurant is The Turf Club. We never tried The Turf Club. We loved the Paddock Grill (QS by Paddock pool), but didn't really care for Artist's Palette. It does look like the menu has been expanded since we went though.
> 
> There were lots of fun games and activities around the main pool that she would probably like and participants could usually win a prize. We never checked out the Community Hall- we just didn't have the time. The pools and slides were great.


Sorry, yes, Artist's Palette.


----------



## madchatter

SwanVT2 said:


> I just made the deposit on SSR standard deluxe studio villa with a request for the Paddock area.  Now the "to get excited part!"  It will be me, DH and DD age 6.  We look forward to visiting the two main pools and eating at Artist's Point.
> Can someone tell me about their Community Hall? When we stayed at BWV, DD loved Community Hall.  Any other tips for kids at this resort? Thank you!!


Community Hall is pretty diverse. There is one large room with various crafts including a bunch of different ceramics to paint. This was a fun activity for a few hours one day. There are also a variety of other crafts available with some organized, guided things but mostly work at your own pace stuff. Younger kids can also choose to color or do other paper crafts on large activity tables. 

The other main room has non-stop Disney movies playing and a few different video game consoles available for use with several game choices. 

The cast members who staff the community hall at SSR are wonderful and friendly. 

In addition to the indoor activities, there are tons of outdoor games and sports equipment that you can check out for use in the inner courtyard/lawn area. Various bikes are also for rent. 

The community hall hosts some organized walks, runs and yoga gatherings. There is also a ‘club’ atmosphere for teens on certain nights. 

Movies are available for rental to go back to your villa and watch. 

We were very impressed and had a great time.


----------



## MarBee

Staying for two nights in September before moving resorts.  We definitely want to be close to the Paddock pool as our kids are obsessed with water slides.  However, given the transportation setbacks, I was wondering how the Minnie Vans worked at SSR.  Would the van pick us up from outside our room?  Or would we have to go to the carriage house to be picked up? (Same question applies to Uber/Lyft as well.)


----------



## madchatter

MarBee said:


> Staying for two nights in September before moving resorts.  We definitely want to be close to the Paddock pool as our kids are obsessed with water slides.  However, given the transportation setbacks, I was wondering how the Minnie Vans worked at SSR.  Would the van pick us up from outside our room?  Or would we have to go to the carriage house to be picked up? (Same question applies to Uber/Lyft as well.)


They’ll pick you up in the parking lot near your section.


----------



## SwanVT2

What paper goods are provided in the studios? I don't know if I should bring paper bowls, cups and utensils for cereal and tea in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## RachelTori

carolinejay said:


> Hello friends! Husband and I rented DVC points for an anniversary trip/baby's first visit in late Feb early March. My in-laws are coming with us as they are going to a wedding in Tampa, so after we all check out they are going to drive to Tampa for the weekend. This is our first time at a deluxe, we are both really excited!!
> 
> We have a few questions:
> In-laws usually stay club level @ AKL but now are considering SSR so they can help with the baby if my husband and I want a date night. They are not interested in renting DVC points and would just book through Disney's website - their parents are elderly and are concerned that there may be some health issue so they might need to cancel last minute. I understand that my husband and I will get full housekeeping service on the fourth day since we rented DVC, but if my in-laws book through Disney, will they get daily housekeeping service?
> 
> Secondly, does the whole resort charge parking fees, or is it just charged for guests who book a room only or vacation package through Disney (AKA - not DVC owners using points, or guests renting DVC points)? So if my in-laws booked SSR through Disney, and rented a car, would they be charged parking fees? If so, it would make sense for the rental car to be under me & my husband's room, right?
> 
> Thirdly, if we end up not renting a car at MCO, can we rent one on Disney property somewhere then turn it in at Tampa?
> 
> Fourthly, could we do DME on the way there but NOT on the way back? Thinking my husband and I may drive w/ in-laws to Tampa to say hello to extended family, then fly home from Tampa. In this scenario, my in-laws would also DME TO resort, but would rent a car from WDW and drive it down to Tampa to turn it in.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I know some of your questions have been answered, but I want to clarify that you will not get a full housekeeping service on day 4. Trash emptied and towels replaced plus they may replenish  toiletries but they do not do a cleaning - that’s day 8.

Guests staying on points get free parking, but if your parents book through Disney while they do get daily housekeeping, they would be charged for parking a car. I guess you can claim it on your room.

I hope all your questions have been answered. Have a magical trip!


----------



## Doingitagain

SwanVT2 said:


> I got a quote for SSR. It would be 300.00 more to stay in a preferred room vs. standard. Is this worth the cost?  If we are in a standard room, roughly what would the farthest walk to Congress Park or the Springs be?  It would be me, DH and DD age 6.  We don't mind walks, but if it is a mile, we might want preferred. Thank you!


I don’t think it is worth the cost, unless you have mobility issues. We have stayed in the last building of Paddock and it is almost as close to Disney Springs, and close to the Congress Park bus stop.  I don’t think anything is a mile, unless you stay at the furthest treehouse villas and don’t take the internal bus.


----------



## SwanVT2

SwanVT2 said:


> What paper goods are provided in the studios? I don't know if I should bring paper bowls, cups and utensils for cereal and tea in the morning. Thanks.


I found my answer!

http://allears.net/acc/dvcstudioamenities.htm


----------



## SwanVT2

Doingitagain said:


> I don’t think it is worth the cost, unless you have mobility issues. We have stayed in the last building of Paddock and it is almost as close to Disney Springs, and close to the Congress Park bus stop.  I don’t think anything is a mile, unless you stay at the furthest treehouse villas and don’t take the internal bus.


Thank you.  I went with standard with a request for Paddock. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Robn752

How hard is it to drive our car from the carousel or paddock areas to the Carriage house? Is there parking available by the Carriage house?


----------



## DVC4US

Robn752 said:


> How hard is it to drive our car from the carousel or paddock areas to the Carriage house? Is there parking available by the Carriage house?



The only parking at Carriage House is 30 min for check in/out.  You can park across the street at the Springs and walk over to Carriage House.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

I'm considering a SSR studio for the Princess Half Marathon weekend in February (anywhere from 2-3 people besides me).  My one hesitation is that I've read some horror stories about the comfort (or lack thereof) of the sofabeds.  Is it something where a mattress pad would make the sofabed comfortable or would I be better off bringing an air mattress for the third & fourth person?

Thanks!!!


----------



## MarBee

This is prob a really dumb question but I just wanted to double check.  We want to stay as close to the Paddock pool as possible.  We have a standard studio booked.  
Would the best room request just be “The Paddock?”

Seems like it would be but just wanted to see if you experts have any other tips to get us close to the pool.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

1) Paddock
2) Near pool

If you call to put the request in, they may let you combine the two requests as near Paddock pool. There are some buildings in Paddock that are a bit of a walk from the pool, so just being in Paddock will not necessarily mean you're close to the pool.

For what it's worth, I really wanted to be near the Paddock pool as well, but didn't really want to be in some of the further Paddock buildings. I decided that being near any pool was most important and would put me in a good location so "near pool" was my only request. We ended up being placed in Grandstand in the building that's both right next to the pool and closest to the Springs/main hub section. Although the pool didn't have a slide and the cool kiddie section that Paddock has, it was also less crowded and the kids still had a blast in the fountain play area they have. There's also a drink station and it was a short walk to the main pool, restaurant, quick service, etc. Also being at Grandstand meant we always had a seat on the bus when we went to the parks and were the first ones dropped off at the resort.

I'm not trying to change your mind or anything, just explaining why we put our request the way we did and how it worked out for us, even though Grandstand wouldn't have been my first choice.


----------



## brehede1

We spent 12 days at SSR last month, in a 1 bed in Paddock (Building 10: 5501 - 5836, closest to the pool and bus stop).  We made our request through Touring Plans with 1st choice Grandstand near pool, and 2nd this bldg in Paddock which we got. Pool was great (not huge but usually not too crowded), quick serve food with burgers etc., and only 5 mins walk to the Carriage House. This was our first visit to SSR and we were pleasantly surprised by how nice it was. I was worried given the mixed reviews in Disboards, especially all the comments about the size of the resort but it was great.  I am fairly lazy about walking in Florida heat but I found the trip to carriage house / DS/ and boat all fine. We went to DS a number of times for lunch or dinner, it was great to have it so close and we enjoyed the short boat trip.  

Sofa bed seemed to be OK too - my teenage sons (both tall) slept there for 12 nights and thought it was fine, no complaints!


----------



## jaysmom4285

MeridaMonkey said:


> I'm considering a SSR studio for the Princess Half Marathon weekend in February (anywhere from 2-3 people besides me).  My one hesitation is that I've read some horror stories about the comfort (or lack thereof) of the sofabeds.  Is it something where a mattress pad would make the sofabed comfortable or would I be better off bringing an air mattress for the third & fourth person?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Somewhere buried back in this thread is a post I wrote about the sofa beds.  My DD32 slept on one a couple years ago, and the first night she was extremely uncomfortable.  The mattress is quite thin and she could feel the supports underneath it.  She asked at the front desk if there was anything that could be done, and they promptly offered to have some egg crate foam delivered to our room,  which tells me that this is not the first time they have heard about this issue.    She used one layer of it and found it to be an improvement, but she asked for a second layer, and that did the trick.  I will say she is fussier about her sleeping accommodations than most, but I can see where the mattress alone would probably not be comfortable.   Again, that was a couple years ago, and perhaps they have changed out the sofa beds or mattresses.  But the egg crate foam seems to be readily available, if you don't want to haul your own mattress pads around.


----------



## jaysmom4285

toontoy said:


> we are staying here for my first time in September. Doing some research it appears we may be better off if we rent a car. I used to be a CP so I am very familiar with the area. I am wondering how the bus transportation is at this resort. I am from the west and we drive everywhere so I am not sure if I will enjoy the buses.



Bus transportation at SSR is no better or worse than at any other resort.  Buses are dispatched from a central location, so the individual resorts have no control over bus service.  I second the suggestion to consider the Grandstand section if you're using the buses.  It's next to the central area where food and activities are, and it's the first bus stop of the resort, so you're guaranteed a seat when you leave for the parks, and you're the first ones dropped off at the end of a long day.  On several occasions, we've had the experience of getting on the bus at the Grandstand,  and the bus has had to bypass the last couple stops because it filled up on the third stop.  Of course, if you rent a car, that isn't an issue.


----------



## SL6827

Gotta noise question here.  I usually always prefer either the ground floor or the very top floor of resorts, (as long as the aren't over like four stories).  Ground floor for not having the need to use the elevators and the top floor for no noise above your room.  Are the rooms at SSR noisy?  If you are on a lower floor, how well are the rooms above you sound proofed?  I am going to put in the Paddock area for my first request, but not sure if I want a ground floor or fourth floor request for my second, so I thought I would ask.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have not noticed noise from above during any SSR stay.  I suppose it could be just luck.  I have never felt elevators were a problem at SSR.  You may get a nicer view from a higher floor because of trees.  

I have never made a room location request, just a section request.  I hope you are happy with whatever you get!


----------



## LSUmiss

Are the entrances to the rooms outside like the moderates & value resorts? Like more motel style? I can’t tell tell in pics & have never been there.  But on pics, it looks like you don’t enter a bldg first like the other villas.  It looks like the entry doors are off of outside corridors.  Is this correct?


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

LSUmiss said:


> Are the entrances to the rooms outside like the moderates & value resorts? Like more motel style? I can’t tell tell in pics & have never been there.  But on pics, it looks like you don’t enter a bldg first like the other villas.  It looks like the entry doors are off of outside corridors.  Is this correct?



That is correct.


----------



## LSUmiss

LongLiveRafiki said:


> That is correct.


Thanks!


----------



## bgdude

We just bought our first SSR resale contract. February U/Y


----------



## bgdude

bgdude said:


> We just bought our first SSR resale contract. February U/Y


Purchased from a member that purchased in 2004, so I guess you could say we are continuing their journey!


----------



## MinnieTink

Looks like it would be $24 a night to park our car at SSR. Do they still give you the paper parking pass? When do you pay the parking fees?


----------



## bigAWL

Are you a DVC member?  The following can be found on the WDW website under Parking:

*Disney Vacation Club Members* 
Members will not be charged for standard overnight self-parking when staying at a DVC Deluxe Villa, regardless of whether they use vacation points or another form of payment. Members also will not be charged to park when using vacation points to stay at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel.


----------



## MinnieTink

No not dvc members.  Used RCI points to book SSR.


----------



## Greta

Has anyone seen a movie/activity guide for September yet?


----------



## Lisa P.

MinnieTink said:


> Looks like it would be $24 a night to park our car at SSR. Do they still give you the paper parking pass? When do you pay the parking fees?





MinnieTink said:


> No not dvc members.  Used RCI points to book SSR.


From what I've read...

1) When people trade in via RCI for a week, they are not being charged the parking fee, and
2) everyone staying onsite may use the magic band to enter the theme park parking lots during their stay and they wave you through.  Not sure whether they still provide a paper parking pass since some people don't even go to the front desk to check-in, doing so via their smart phones.

If someone has had a different experience, hopefully they'll correct this.


----------



## jaygalterio

SL6827 said:


> Gotta noise question here.  I usually always prefer either the ground floor or the very top floor of resorts, (as long as the aren't over like four stories).  Ground floor for not having the need to use the elevators and the top floor for no noise above your room.  Are the rooms at SSR noisy?  If you are on a lower floor, how well are the rooms above you sound proofed?  I am going to put in the Paddock area for my first request, but not sure if I want a ground floor or fourth floor request for my second, so I thought I would ask.



My wife and I fled hurricane Irma and ended up at Saratoga. Even during that, we hardly heard any noise.


----------



## DaisyNY

LongLiveRafiki said:


> 1) Paddock
> 2) Near pool
> 
> If you call to put the request in, they may let you combine the two requests as near Paddock pool. There are some buildings in Paddock that are a bit of a walk from the pool, so just being in Paddock will not necessarily mean you're close to the pool.
> 
> For what it's worth, I really wanted to be near the Paddock pool as well, but didn't really want to be in some of the further Paddock buildings. I decided that being near any pool was most important and would put me in a good location so "near pool" was my only request. We ended up being placed in Grandstand in the building that's both right next to the pool and closest to the Springs/main hub section. Although the pool didn't have a slide and the cool kiddie section that Paddock has, it was also less crowded and the kids still had a blast in the fountain play area they have. There's also a drink station and it was a short walk to the main pool, restaurant, quick service, etc. Also being at Grandstand meant we always had a seat on the bus when we went to the parks and were the first ones dropped off at the resort.
> 
> I'm not trying to change your mind or anything, just explaining why we put our request the way we did and how it worked out for us, even though Grandstand wouldn't have been my first choice.



I agree...We always request the Grandstand section. I had heard that they were considering making this a preferred section. I hope not!


----------



## Greta

jaysmom4285 said:


> Somewhere buried back in this thread is a post I wrote about the sofa beds.  My DD32 slept on one a couple years ago, and the first night she was extremely uncomfortable.  The mattress is quite thin and she could feel the supports underneath it.  She asked at the front desk if there was anything that could be done, and they promptly offered to have some egg crate foam delivered to our room,  which tells me that this is not the first time they have heard about this issue.    She used one layer of it and found it to be an improvement, but she asked for a second layer, and that did the trick.  I will say she is fussier about her sleeping accommodations than most, but I can see where the mattress alone would probably not be comfortable.   Again, that was a couple years ago, and perhaps they have changed out the sofa beds or mattresses.  But the egg crate foam seems to be readily available, if you don't want to haul your own mattress pads around.



Good to know.   Thank you


----------



## dcibrando

DaisyNY said:


> I agree...We always request the Grandstand section. I had heard that they were considering making this a preferred section. I hope not!



if they did they would have to lower points for standard again which would be fine with me  or drop preferred points which I doubt they would do


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all - just preparing for our SSR stay next month... did I read somewhere that there is now a charge for using the washing machines and dryers that are near the pools? They were free of charge last year.

Thank you


----------



## Wakey

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all - just preparing for our SSR stay next month... did I read somewhere that there is now a charge for using the washing machines and dryers that are near the pools? They were free of charge last year.
> 
> Thank you


I doubt they can legally charge if you are staying on points- the owners pay for those washing machines.


----------



## SL6827

Wakey said:


> I doubt they can legally charge if you are staying on points- the owners pay for those washing machines.


Exactly.


----------



## Cirlonde

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Hi all - just preparing for our SSR stay next month... did I read somewhere that there is now a charge for using the washing machines and dryers that are near the pools? They were free of charge last year.
> 
> Thank you



We were there in May 2018 (on rented points) and used the laundry facilities at one of the pools.  There was no charge at that time.  We didn't have to scan our bands or anything to use them, just to get into the actual laundry room.  I mention this because I don't know how they would have differentiated between a guest staying on points versus someone paying cash.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Thank you all! We are paying cash for the resort but it doesn't sound like it has changed since last year, which is good.


----------



## Madame

Really enjoying our 2 night stay at SS which we booked at the last minute.  

The only villas left were preferred & we are in the Springs.  Honestly though I’d book preferred going forward.  We did not like POR in part b/c we were so far away from everything, but loved CBR after booking preferred.  So worth the extra points for us to be able to quickly access the main pool, community centre, food etc. 

We’ve really enjoyed our stay - Artist’s Palette, pools, etc.  Our first stay as SS owners, but we’ll be back next summer.


----------



## MinnieTink

Does anyone know if SS still has the small bottles of toiletries? Or have they installed the large bottle dispensers?


----------



## Madame

MinnieTink said:


> Does anyone know if SS still has the small bottles of toiletries? Or have they installed the large bottle dispensers?


We had small bottles when we checked in Sunday - studio in the Springs section.


----------



## Jennieg78

Just back from our first stay at SSR and we loved it! Was a bit worried after reading a few reviews but we found everything lovely (and actually preferred it to our previous stay at Beach Club)! One thing that did surprise me was, after speaking with others that have stayed here, I thought the sofa bed would have the sheets on ready for us to add blankets and pillows. Is this no longer the case?


----------



## Madame

Jennieg78 said:


> Just back from our first stay at SSR and we loved it! Was a bit worried after reading a few reviews but we found everything lovely (and actually preferred it to our previous stay at Beach Club)! One thing that did surprise me was, after speaking with others that have stayed here, I thought the sofa bed would have the sheets on ready for us to add blankets and pillows. Is this no longer the case?


We had to make ours at SSR last Sun but it was already made up at BRV on Tues.  I think it’s hit or miss.


----------



## The Jackal

Count down is on 3 weeks till our trip. First time in a 2 bedroom. Going to be there for a week. We were lucky enough to get moonlight magic at HS, also going MNSSHP.    We have have stayed in studios at SSR and they were good. I know it’s hit or miss on the condition of the rooms.  Hopefully the weather will be good. Might hit Blizzard Beach for part of a day.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

The Jackal said:


> Count down is on 3 weeks till our trip. First time in a 2 bedroom. Going to be there for a week. We were lucky enough to get moonlight magic at HS, also going MNSSHP.    We have have stayed in studios at SSR and they were good. I know it’s hit or miss on the condition of the rooms.  Hopefully the weather will be good. Might hit Blizzard Beach for part of a day.


We arrive three weeks today too! See you there!


----------



## Spencerfamilynj

Can anyone tell me if there are showers at the Pool in the Grandstand section?  Cannot find an answer reading through various sites.  Thanks!


----------



## MinnieTink

I just called to request Paddock for our trip that begins on 9/21.  I was told that I could not make any requests until 9/12.  Is this the case? You can’t make room requests until you’re within 10 days of your trip?


----------



## Cirlonde

MinnieTink said:


> I just called to request Paddock for our trip that begins on 9/21.  I was told that I could not make any requests until 9/12.  Is this the case? You can’t make room requests until you’re within 10 days of your trip?



I didn't know it was a "rule" but I'd always been advised (unofficially, not by staff) that it's best to make your room requests via phone or fax about 5 days before your arrival since that's supposedly when room assignments are made.  You can do the requests through the online check-in process WAY earlier than that, but you're more limited in what you can ask for.


----------



## bigAWL

MinnieTink said:


> I just called to request Paddock for our trip that begins on 9/21.  I was told that I could not make any requests until 9/12.  Is this the case? You can’t make room requests until you’re within 10 days of your trip?


Whom did you call?  DVC Member Services?  I've always emailed my room requests to Member Services as soon as I make the reservation.  I always get a reply that my request has been noted in the reservation.  I have always been satisfied at arrival that they took my request seriously and made an effort to honor it.  For instance, both stays at SSR resulted in getting the requested area... once at the Springs and once at Congress Park.


----------



## MinnieTink

bigAWL said:


> Whom did you call?  DVC Member Services?  I've always emailed my room requests to Member Services as soon as I make the reservation.  I always get a reply that my request has been noted in the reservation.  I have always been satisfied at arrival that they took my request seriously and made an effort to honor it.  For instance, both stays at SSR resulted in getting the requested area... once at the Springs and once at Congress Park.



Hi there, I called what I *think* is DVC member services.   It is a number I was given by RCI to call to tell them the names of the people included in the reservation.


----------



## MinnieTink

Another question (sorry!) what kind of coffee maker is in SSR rooms? A Keurig or one of those sort of mini “Mr Coffee” style brewers?


----------



## The Jackal

MinnieTink said:


> Another question (sorry!) what kind of coffee maker is in SSR rooms? A Keurig or one of those sort of mini “Mr Coffee” style brewers?



Mr Coffee 12 cup. There might be a few with a 4 cup Mr Coffee. I do not believe there are any Keurigs at any DVC resort.


----------



## MinnieTink

Does SSR have anything to put on the pull out bed to make it more comfortable? Like maybe those egg crate cushion things?


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

MinnieTink said:


> Does SSR have anything to put on the pull out bed to make it more comfortable? Like maybe those egg crate cushion things?



Yup. Just call and request one when you get to the resort. I don't know if you can request them in advance.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Checked in today! All lovely as usual apart from the mugs in the room have been replaced with plastic cups! Anyone had any luck getting a proper mug from housekeeping? I HAVE to drink tea in the mornings (im English!) and I can’t microwave the water in plastic in case it melts


----------



## Bing Showei

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Checked in today! All lovely as usual apart from the mugs in the room have been replaced with plastic cups! Anyone had any luck getting a proper mug from housekeeping? I HAVE to drink tea in the mornings (im English!) and I can’t microwave the water in plastic in case it melts


Sorry about the tea! Is this unique to studios? Or are they doing this in the larger villas as well?


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

They’re bringing me two mugs over which is good, but I’m quite surprised at this environmental step backwards I must say!


----------



## Wakey

Lisa P. said:


> From what I've read...
> 
> 1) When people trade in via RCI for a week, they are not being charged the parking fee, and
> 2) everyone staying onsite may use the magic band to enter the theme park parking lots during their stay and they wave you through.  Not sure whether they still provide a paper parking pass since some people don't even go to the front desk to check-in, doing so via their smart phones.
> 
> If someone has had a different experience, hopefully they'll correct this.



When I was at AKL they put a paper parking pass in the room. They didn't at BWV though. This was July/ August. I was suprised to see the paper parking pass for AKL. No one ever asked me if I had driven in, and the security guard when first driving in couldn't find me on the reservation list- I had my reservation though.


----------



## Wakey

Just a heads up, apparently they have got the test room(s) up and running for the SSR refurb, although they will not let guests go and see them if they ask.


----------



## The Jackal

Wakey said:


> When I was at AKL they put a paper parking pass in the room. They didn't at BWV though. This was July/ August. I was suprised to see the paper parking pass for AKL. No one ever asked me if I had driven in, and the security guard when first driving in couldn't find me on the reservation list- I had my reservation though.


I have never seen a paper parking pass. Been to WDW 4 times in past 2 years. Have been to SSR, OKW, AKV, BWV and PVB. Never a pass and we take our car every time.


----------



## The Jackal

Wakey said:


> Just a heads up, apparently they have got the test room(s) up and running for the SSR refurb, although they will not let guests go and see them if they ask.


Too bad I want to see what they look like we just got down here today. Still waiting on the room.


----------



## js

Hi. I have a preferred view studio booked from January 4-12. I would love to be able to have a view of DTD. Is this something that is a possibility?  If so, would I request Springs or would it be Congress Park, high floor?

I do not care about the walk to the bus or quick service. I prefer the view of DTD and the ease of walking to/from DTD in the evenings.

Thank you very much!


----------



## madchatter

js said:


> Hi. I have a preferred view studio booked from January 4-12. I would love to be able to have a view of DTD. Is this something that is a possibility?  If so, would I request Springs or would it be Congress Park, high floor?
> 
> I do not care about the walk to the bus or quick service. I prefer the view of DTD and the ease of walking to/from DTD in the evenings.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Definitely CP. it’s the closest area. You can request congress Park and Disney Springs view. 

I would recommend you going to touringplans.com and taking a look at the view from each room. 

But if you tell member services that you want CP with DS view, you should be ok. It’s not guaranteed but I think your chances are good. And the walk will certainly be minimal to DS.


----------



## JenEeyore

Bing Showei said:


> Sorry about the tea! Is this unique to studios? Or are they doing this in the larger villas as well?



We have a 2 BR villa and have real mugs and plates etc. Last year we had a Studio and got stuck with the disposables. Was disappointing. Glad OP was able to get real mugs brought over. I think last year I ended up buying a souvenir mug and used that all week for coffee.


----------



## The Jackal

We have the new pump dispensers for soap and shampoo in our 2 bedroom. No more little bottles.


----------



## JenEeyore

The Jackal said:


> We have the new pump dispensers for soap and shampoo in our 2 bedroom. No more little bottles.



What buildings? We are in Carousel and still getting the little bottles.


----------



## JenEeyore

madchatter said:


> Definitely CP. it’s the closest area. You can request congress Park and Disney Springs view.
> 
> I would recommend you going to touringplans.com and taking a look at the view from each room.
> 
> But if you tell member services that you want CP with DS view, you should be ok. It’s not guaranteed but I think your chances are good. And the walk will certainly be minimal to DS.




We were in CP last year and loved the walk to Springs on the path. Very convenient. We had a first floor villa but could still see the sights nicely! Enjoy my if you get it.


----------



## js

madchatter said:


> Definitely CP. it’s the closest area. You can request congress Park and Disney Springs view.
> 
> I would recommend you going to touringplans.com and taking a look at the view from each room.
> 
> But if you tell member services that you want CP with DS view, you should be ok. It’s not guaranteed but I think your chances are good. And the walk will certainly be minimal to DS.



Thank you very much! I am a member of touringplans and will go on and take a look at the view. I have always had very good luck
with requesting a room directly with touringplans but will do that and also call and request Congress Park, Disney Springs View.

THANK YOU!


----------



## The Jackal

JenEeyore said:


> What buildings? We are in Carousel and still getting the little bottles.


We are  in The Grandstand.   The room is very nice. Going to moonlight magic tomorrow.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

The Jackal said:


> We are  in The Grandstand.   The room is very nice. Going to moonlight magic tomorrow.


We’re just back - what a great night!


----------



## ppppiglett

Gearing up for our SSR stay in March 2019! This will be our first trip to WDW since 2011 and our belated 30th Anniversary trip.  Hoping to get the same room in Congress Park we had for our 25th Anniversary. It was the best, 1st floor overlooking Disney Springs, (at that time it was still DDD I believe).  This trip would not be possible without our DVC membership.  

For those considering SSR, I really don't find it so far to walk from Congress Park to the Carriage House at all.  And the walk to Disney Springs is so easy!  OR just hop on the boat and go across the water.  So easy.  You'll love it, I'm sure.


----------



## ppppiglett

Wakey said:


> Just a heads up, apparently they have got the test room(s) up and running for the SSR refurb, although they will not let guests go and see them if they ask.[/QUOT



Oh no! When are they planning on doing the refurb?  Please don't say March 2019!
I don't want to cancel my 30+ belated anniversary trip!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

ppppiglett said:


> Oh no! When are they planning on doing the refurb?  Please don't say March 2019!
> I don't want to cancel my 30+ belated anniversary trip!
> View attachment 355017


Why would it make you cancel?


----------



## ppppiglett

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Why would it make you cancel?



Chemical Sensitivities. The chemicals from new building materials, carpet, paint, will make me really sick.
I know, it makes no sense.  Traveling is always a gamble.


----------



## Wakey

ppppiglett said:


> Oh no! When are they planning on doing the refurb?  Please don't say March 2019!
> I don't want to cancel my 30+ belated anniversary trip!
> View attachment 355017


Doubt it will start that early but may do, they've just said 2019. They may say more at member's meeting.
They'll do blocks / floors one at a time so suspect you will be able to steer clear.


----------



## Wakey

Is this what you have? Never seen that before:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_chemical_sensitivity


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Can anyone please post a link to the October 2018 Resort Activities Calendar for SSR?

The places I've checked still have last month's calendar and not this month's.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ppppiglett

Wakey said:


> Is this what you have? Never seen that before:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_chemical_sensitvity



Yes, that's what I have, although I am more functional right now then most.  
Trying to keep it that way by limiting exposures.  
Sadly, most people just think we are crazy.


----------



## PirateJeni

The Jackal said:


> We have the new pump dispensers for soap and shampoo in our 2 bedroom. No more little bottles.


I'm actually looking forward to that.. although I do have shampoo in my Owners locker


----------



## Cirlonde

So...I'm struggling with deciding about room requests for an upcoming trip and I was hoping to hear some opinions from people who have more experience staying at Saratoga than I do...since I've only been once!

Last May, we stayed in the southern-most Paddock building (6501-6836 according to the map I'm looking at).  We really enjoyed the spot.  We had a water view, a relatively close walk to Disney Springs and easy access to the Congress Park bus stop.  Now I'm trying to decide if I should make an effort to get a room in the same area or try something a little different.

We're going again in February for a short resort-only trip, so we will be spending a lot more time in and around the resort as well as going to Disney Springs.  I'm very tempted by some views I've seen from the second building (5101-5436) using Touring Plan's room finder tool.  I also like that it faces more south...one of the only downsides to our room in May was that it faced west so in the evenings, the glare (and heat) from the setting sun could be problematic.  I'm also torn regarding the longer walk to Disney Springs...but we won't be doing long days at the parks so our feet should theoretically be able to handle the extra steps and part of what we love about Saratoga IS getting out to enjoy the ambiance and scenery, plus we could always take a bus either all the way to DS or just to the Congress Park stop and walk from there.  

Well, I've rambled without getting a specific question out...but basically, does anyone have any experience staying in that second building north of the Paddock pool?  Are the views worth the extra distance from Disney Springs?  Can you hear noise from the pool or much noise from the fire department located across the road?


----------



## The Jackal

ppppiglett said:


> Oh no! When are they planning on doing the refurb?  Please don't say March 2019!
> I don't want to cancel my 30+ belated anniversary trip!
> View attachment 355017




I believe it is late 2019 when they finish OKW then they go to SSR.


----------



## MinnieTink

Cirlonde said:


> So...I'm struggling with deciding about room requests for an upcoming trip and I was hoping to hear some opinions from people who have more experience staying at Saratoga than I do...since I've only been once!
> 
> Last May, we stayed in the southern-most Paddock building (6501-6836 according to the map I'm looking at).  We really enjoyed the spot.  We had a water view, a relatively close walk to Disney Springs and easy access to the Congress Park bus stop.  Now I'm trying to decide if I should make an effort to get a room in the same area or try something a little different.
> 
> We're going again in February for a short resort-only trip, so we will be spending a lot more time in and around the resort as well as going to Disney Springs.  I'm very tempted by some views I've seen from the second building (5101-5436) using Touring Plan's room finder tool.  I also like that it faces more south...one of the only downsides to our room in May was that it faced west so in the evenings, the glare (and heat) from the setting sun could be problematic.  I'm also torn regarding the longer walk to Disney Springs...but we won't be doing long days at the parks so our feet should theoretically be able to handle the extra steps and part of what we love about Saratoga IS getting out to enjoy the ambiance and scenery, plus we could always take a bus either all the way to DS or just to the Congress Park stop and walk from there.
> 
> Well, I've rambled without getting a specific question out...but basically, does anyone have any experience staying in that second building north of the Paddock pool?  Are the views worth the extra distance from Disney Springs?  Can you hear noise from the pool or much noise from the fire department located across the road?



Hi! We just returned from there a few days ago. (Post Disney Depression is so real) We stayed in room 5414 which is a one bedroom, right in the corner of the building, overlooking the Paddock pool.  We absolutely loved it! We stayed in Grandstand and Springs before, but we all said this was probably our favorite spot. The Paddock Grill was convenient, the pool and pool slide were great! There were plenty of other people there but there were always chairs available, and it didn’t feel like “people soup” in the pool. The fire department is across the street and yes you can hear it.  Outside, on the balcony or in the pool area, it was loud.  Inside was quieter of course but could still hear it a tiny bit but it did not bother us.  From our balcony we enjoyed watching the Balloon going up over at Disney Springs.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MinnieTink

This was our view from 5414 in the Paddock.  (Not the best photo but some of my better ones are not uploading because they are too large)


----------



## Cirlonde

That's a pretty view!  

Ideally, we'd love to be able to get a water view room with a view similar to this one (from TouringPlans).  This is room 5101, so I think it's on the end of the building closest to the pool which is why I'm a little worried about possible noise.  But for that view...I could put up with a little racket! 





This was our view in May, from the southern-most building.


----------



## MinnieTink

Cirlonde said:


> That's a pretty view!
> 
> Ideally, we'd love to be able to get a water view room with a view similar to this one (from TouringPlans).  This is room 5101, so I think it's on the end of the building closest to the pool which is why I'm a little worried about possible noise.  But for that view...I could put up with a little racket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our view in May, from the southern-most building.



We could see that walkway to the Springs section across the pond if we looked to the right. Our room was right on top of the pool.  That view looks like it would be just towards the back of the same building.  Which would also put you a bit farther from the firehouse noise too.  We called 10 days in advance of check in and just requested “near Paddock pool”. Good luck with your requests!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Anyone here right now? We have two gallons of bottled water and about 12-15 bottles of corona that we won’t touch before we check out Friday... if you’d like them let me know. We’re in Grandstand


----------



## SL6827

So are they going to put the pumps of toiletries in all the resorts?  I had read that they weren't going to do that with the Deluxes, but really have no idea.  But with SSR in the Deluxe category it made me wonder.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

First trip to SSR in January. If I order a Minnie Van where will it pick me up? Do I have to be at the main location? The Carriage  House?


----------



## madchatter

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> First trip to SSR in January. If I order a Minnie Van where will it pick me up? Do I have to be at the main location? The Carriage  House?


No. There’s a stop in each area of the resort. But not the bus stop. 
If you play around in the Lyft app with a Minnie van it will show the locations.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Perfect! Thank you.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Can anyone please post a link to the October 2018 Resort Activities Calendar for SSR?
> 
> The places I've checked still have last month's calendar and not this month's.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's October 8, and I still can't find the October SSR Resort Activities Calendar online anywhere. The September calendars are still up.


----------



## E2ME2

Who has stayed in the SSR_GVs?
Are there 4 Bathrooms in the GV??
Sorry if that question has been answered previously in this thread, but I did not scan all 71 pages!


----------



## The Jackal

E2ME2 said:


> Who has stayed in the SSR_GVs?
> Are there 4 Bathrooms in the GV??
> Sorry if that question has been answered previously in this thread, but I did not scan all 71 pages!


Yes there is 4.


----------



## E2ME2

The Jackal said:


> Yes there is 4.


Thanks for confirming that!


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Staying at SSR for the first time 3 night before thanksgiving... we have a 2 bedroom preferred.. what location should we request to be convenient to bus, food, great pool etc?  Thanks so much, KIM


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Kim Gillihan said:


> Staying at SSR for the first time 3 night before thanksgiving... we have a 2 bedroom preferred.. what location should we request to be convenient to bus, food, great pool etc?  Thanks so much, KIM



The 2 preferred areas are the Springs and Congress Park. The Springs is where the main hub of the resort is. Check-in, a restaurant, a quick service, gift shop, and the main pool with a waterslide are all here. 

Congress Park is closest to the walkway for Disney Springs, which is why it is considered preferred. There is a quiet pool, but no water slide, and no food options, unless you walk to the Springs section, the Paddock section (where there's also a QS by the pool there), or go to Disney Springs. 

There are 5 bus stops at SSR. Congress Park is picked up 4th on the way to the parks and 4th to be dropped back off when returning to the resort. The Springs is last on the bus order.


----------



## jaysmom4285

We like the Grandstand area.  It's right next to the Carriage House where the food, gift shop and front desk are, and there's boat service right behind the Carriage House to take you to Disney Springs.   It also has the added advantage of being the first bus pick up  and the first bus drop off point  in the resort. This virtually guarantees you a seat in the morning when you're going to a park.  On many occasions,  we've gotten on a bus at the Grandstand, only to have it fill completely at the third stop and have to bypass the last two. And it's nice to be the first drop off at the end of along day when you're tired and just want to get to your room.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

jaysmom4285 said:


> We like the Grandstand area.  It's right next to the Carriage House where the food, gift shop and front desk are, and there's boat service right behind the Carriage House to take you to Disney Springs.   It also has the added advantage of being the first bus pick up  and the first bus drop off point  in the resort. This virtually guarantees you a seat in the morning when you're going to a park.  On many occasions,  we've gotten on a bus at the Grandstand, only to have it fill completely at the third stop and have to bypass the last two. And it's nice to be the first drop off at the end of along day when you're tired and just want to get to your room.



I wholeheartedly agree with this. We too often had times that the bus would fill up by Paddock and have to skip the last two stops. When we did have room and stop at the Springs, everybody who got on there usually had to stand. We loved everything about Grandstand.


----------



## js

Hi. We will be in a one bedroom preferred view and I am requesting Congress Park since a lot of our evenings will be in DTD and I want that view. I do not mind walking. My mom will be in a scooter. I think I may be one or if not the last stop before going to the parks, which will not be good, scooter-wise and will get passed up Im thinking (we will be ther January 4-12).

Where should we walk so we can be one of the first stops so I can hopefully get us on one of the first few busses in the morning since I plan on utilizing EMHs in the morning.

Thank you.


----------



## chelynnah

js said:


> Hi. We will be in a one bedroom preferred view and I am requesting Congress Park since a lot of our evenings will be in DTD and I want that view. I do not mind walking. My mom will be in a scooter. I think I may be one or if not the last stop before going to the parks, which will not be good, scooter-wise and will get passed up Im thinking (we will be ther January 4-12).
> 
> Where should we walk so we can be one of the first stops so I can hopefully get us on one of the first few busses in the morning since I plan on utilizing EMHs in the morning.
> 
> Thank you.


Grandstand is the first stop, so if you don’t mind the walk I’d go there so you can be sure to get the scooter on.


----------



## js

chelynnah said:


> Grandstand is the first stop, so if you don’t mind the walk I’d go there so you can be sure to get the scooter on.



Thank you very much. When we arrive, and if Im hopefully at CP, Ill find out how to get to Grandstand. Thanks again. Ill print this tomorrow and put with my notes.


----------



## Callie

Last time for the pull out, we purchased an egg crate topper (twin for $10) and checked it in a suitcase and brought it down. I just bought another to do the same. I now see you can request one. How good is it? I'm thinking we might still bring it and have double the cushness and our luck they wouldn't have any extra. 

It's just my mom and I, but with a queen its a bit of a tight fit because we both like to sprawl out and I like a body pillow.


----------



## jaysmom4285

My daughter used the egg crate when she slept on the sofa bed, as she found the matress too thin.  One layer was an improvement, but she ended up using two.  Admittedly, she is fussier about her sleeping accommodations than most.  One layer of the egg crate would probably be sufficient.


----------



## Callie

Last year we just had the one and it was still a bit too hard for me. Will they give us more than 1? I like a softer bed, and I will likely be sleeping on it for 6 or 7 nights in a row


----------



## jaysmom4285

Yes, see above.  My daughter had one and  then asked for a second one because the first didn't do the trick.


----------



## newarknut

Our last couple stays at SSR have been a little disappointing. I know FL is a hot, humid place, however, are all the rooms typically a little musty and smelling of mildew? I really enjoy the resort except for the condition of the rooms. How soon will they do a room refresh/refurb? Are there some areas less prone to getting musty? Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

newarknut said:


> Our last couple stays at SSR have been a little disappointing. I know FL is a hot, humid place, however, are all the rooms typically a little musty and smelling of mildew? I really enjoy the resort except for the condition of the rooms. *How soon will they do a room refresh/refurb?* Are there some areas less prone to getting musty? Thanks!



Refurb is scheduled to begin in 2019.


----------



## E2ME2

Does anyone on this thread have pictures of the view of Disney Springs from an SSR 3BR Grand Villa.  I can't find online anywhere.
I'm weighing that GV vs the AKV GV with Savanna View, and would really love to see some photos.


----------



## DizDaD7

E2ME2 said:


> Does anyone on this thread have pictures of the view of Disney Springs from an SSR 3BR Grand Villa.  I can't find online anywhere.
> I'm weighing that GV vs the AKV GV with Savanna View, and would really love to see some photos.


I'm sure there are some in this thread....Albeit there are quite a few pages, but you can browse through it.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/post-your-dvc-pictures-here.996898/


----------



## E2ME2

DizDaD7 said:


> I'm sure there are some in this thread....Albeit there are quite a few pages, but you can browse through it.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/post-your-dvc-pictures-here.996898/


Thanks DizDad
I did find one view of Disney Springs from an SSR GV. 
Wishing we had selected that view before CP became “preferred” and started costing more in points.


----------



## andy117

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> Refurb is scheduled to begin in 2019.


That's good to hear, I didn't love the mattress last time I was there.


----------



## LSUfan4444

No clue where we will be at yet during our SS stay but curious what people think has the best pool vibe.

Not looking for quiet or serenity (I can get that in my room) but more of a nice social structure...best pool bar, social scene, friendly barstaff, etc?


----------



## Louis morrell

Any new info on 2019 refurb, or photos of concept rooms?


----------



## DisneyRegulars

LSUfan4444 said:


> No clue where we will be at yet during our SS stay but curious what people think has the best pool vibe.
> 
> Not looking for quiet or serenity (I can get that in my room) but more of a nice social structure...best pool bar, social scene, friendly barstaff, etc?



The Springs pool definitely has more going on and is more ‘social’ than the smaller paddock pool. It’s always packed and is also close to Artist’s point and the community hall for added food and entertainment options. However we prefer the paddock pool because the slide is better.


----------



## kayteekt

Louis morrell said:


> Any new info on 2019 refurb, or photos of concept rooms?



Was actually checking in on this thread to ask the same. We have an upcoming stay, second week of January. I didn't realize a refurb was going on. I saw on a FB group a pic of a re-done studio. It looked great! Was wondering how far along they are...if any 2 bedrooms were finished and if so in what area(s).


----------



## Louis morrell

Do you have a copy of the image or a link?


----------



## The Jackal

Refurb has has not started yet.  What you saw was a test room.  They do this to get feed back. Then they choose which route to go.


----------



## kayteekt

The Jackal said:


> Refurb has has not started yet.  What you saw was a test room.  They do this to get feed back. Then they choose which route to go.



Oh ok, that makes sense.


----------



## kayteekt

Louis morrell said:


> Do you have a copy of the image or a link?



I don't saw it on a fb page, but i can't remember which and i can't find it again. Looked pretty similar to what they've done at OKW.


----------



## js

Hi. 
I have a one bedroom preferred view at SSR.
I want to request Congress Park and have a view of DTD.
What exactly do I request? Is there a certain building I should specifically request?
High floor.
A good view of DTD is my first choice.
We had a GV one year that faced DTD and I loved it.

Thank you very much.


----------



## js

Hi.
I looked on the first page for the answer but have a question please:

What is the difference between:

2 bedroom lock off villa
vs
2 bedroom villa

Thank you.


----------



## Kevin D

js said:


> Hi.
> I looked on the first page for the answer but have a question please:
> 
> What is the difference between:
> 
> 2 bedroom lock off villa
> vs
> 2 bedroom villa
> 
> Thank you.



Yeah, I tried to link to another site but it looks like it's not allowed.


----------



## jaysmom4285

js said:


> Hi.
> I looked on the first page for the answer but have a question please:
> 
> What is the difference between:
> 
> 2 bedroom lock off villa
> vs
> 2 bedroom villa
> 
> Thank you.



The 2 bedroom lock off  has the capacity to have the second bedroom be a separate unit,  "locked off" from the one bedroom.  The second bedroom has its own separate entrance from the corridor and is like a studio and will have a small kitchenette.   I think the two can be sold separately, one as a one bedroom, and then the separate studio, if Disney chooses.   The 2 bedroom regular villa has the second bedroom connected to the rest of the unit, with no separate outside entrance, and there is no kitchenette - just more sink and closet space.  If you go to this page: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...resort-and-spa/points-rooms/#default=1/0/0/3/  and click on  "view floor plans" under the  type of room, you'll be able to see it.


----------



## The Jackal

And a 2 bedroom dedicated has 2 queens in the second bedroom, the lock off since it is a studio has a queen and a sleeper sofa, the only exception is OKW since all studios have 2 queen beds.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Anyone have the refurb test room numbers? I know it is a long shot, but wanted to possibly request that room if possible.


----------



## js

jaysmom4285 said:


> The 2 bedroom lock off  has the capacity to have the second bedroom be a separate unit,  "locked off" from the one bedroom.  The second bedroom has its own separate entrance from the corridor and is like a studio and will have a small kitchenette.   I think the two can be sold separately, one as a one bedroom, and then the separate studio, if Disney chooses.   The 2 bedroom regular villa has the second bedroom connected to the rest of the unit, with no separate outside entrance, and there is no kitchenette - just more sink and closet space.  If you go to this page: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...resort-and-spa/points-rooms/#default=1/0/0/3/  and click on  "view floor plans" under the  type of room, you'll be able to see it.



Thank you very much!




The Jackal said:


> And a 2 bedroom lockoff has 2 queens in the second bedroom, the lock off since it is a studio has a queen and a sleeper sofa, the only exception is OKW since all studios have 2 queen beds.



Thank you. This is great information for me! If I had a choice, then for this trip I would choose a dedicated two bedroom since it would be my dd and myself in the second bedroom and having two real beds would be best for us.


----------



## js

Kevin D said:


> Yeah, I tried to link to another site but it looks like it's not allowed.



Thank you so much for trying! I appreciate it!


----------



## js

Thank you again.

I put a WL in for a 2 bedroom standard and preferred view for January 9-12 at SSR on Monday and yesterday (Tuesday) evening it was filled, although
I am surprised since the beginning of the week is available and thought someone would have been WL the full week (January 5-12).
Anyway, I matched to a dedicated 2 bedroom so I'm happy to have two real beds in the second bedroom.  Going to keep looking for preferred view.
It will be nice having the two real beds since we (my mom, dd-25 and I) will be coming from five nights at BLT LV Studio so my dd and I will be
on the pullout (although I have two WL for BLT one bedroom and stalking, which has worked beautifully for me since I only booked this trip end of September).

Thanks again for the clarification on the dedicated and lock off.


----------



## ppppiglett

Last time we stayed at SSR, the spa had a "Length of Stay" pass that you could purchase for access to just the hot tub/sauna.  Anyone know if they still offer that?  We haven't been since 2011 and finally getting to go back in March. Really loved that pass tho at the end of the day!


----------



## js

Hi.
For those that have stayed in Standard Views, do you usually request lower or upper floors.
Right now, I have a two bedroom, standard view. I am going to request, Grandstand (my mom has a scooter so I want to make
sure we are at the first stop) and odd number. When I am on TP and looking at views, it seems most upper views have the
trees blocking the view. I was going to request Pool View but it doesn't seem there are too many of the rooms that overlook the pool
so I was going to request golf course view. I would rather look at people and activity when I'm in Disney but I want to hopefully stay
away from parking lot view, which would seem more even number rooms.
I was going to request either Building 15 or 17.


----------



## Cirlonde

Has anyone ever done the painting activity at SSR, "Win, Paint, Show"?  I just saw it on @WDWToday's Twitter feed and it looks interesting, but I can't find any details...like what time it happens or how much it costs?  The tweet says every Thursday.

https://twitter.com/WDWToday/status/1070437667802898432


----------



## PrincessNelly

Didn't see it mentioned anywhere... photos of the upcoming refurbished rooms

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...6NPZLZmDGQmxGPcLsRsuqxV2cj-ioAzC23TDxrlaC6uuA


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

PrincessNelly said:


> Didn't see it mentioned anywhere... photos of the upcoming refurbished rooms
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...6NPZLZmDGQmxGPcLsRsuqxV2cj-ioAzC23TDxrlaC6uuA



We just returned from our first stay at SSR.  While we loved our studio as is, the images of the new sofa bed in this article have me excited about an extra bed that might actually be comfy.


----------



## Wakey

I think the new SSR rooms look really nice.


----------



## Franrose

We checked in a few days ago as hotel guests, and I could not for the life of me get someone to pop some linen & blankets on the sofa bed for my children.  No matter who I spoke to, I kept getting the story that as this is a DVC hotel, guests must make their own sofa bed (despite the fact that we have daily full housekeeping service).  They kept telling me too that if I'd bought an extra bed for a 5th person, I'd have to make that up as well... hotel booking guests can't bring a 5th bed so that whole issue is completely irrelevant to my stay.

Eventually a housekeeping CM bought sheets and blankets but he almost threw a fit when I asked if he would please make up the bed - he huffed and muttered under his breath, put one sheet on, and then turned and walked out leaving the rest for me.  My husband had not made it to the hotel yet (we had a death in the family back in Australia a few days after we first arrived here in the US, and he'd had to fly back at short notice) so I was already stressed and felt so worried we'd made the wrong choice for our stay.  As it happens, since then the bed has been made up beautifully each morning, but it is so disappointing when the staff here have zero idea of what they are are supposed to provide when they sell these rooms as full-fare hotel reservations.   Are non-DVC bookings *that* rare and unusual?


----------



## Franrose

Oh and I also arrived to no working phones.  One had no cords at all and the other was unplugged behind the sofa bed... someone got sick of the daily info calls


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Franrose said:


> Oh and I also arrived to no working phones.  One had no cords at all and the other was unplugged behind the sofa bed... someone got sick of the daily info calls



That's weird. When we stayed there as a cash guest, we had zero issues with the sofa bed being made up. When we arrived, the sheets were already on it. When the room was cleaned each day, the bed was re-made and folded back up inside the sofa. We did unplug the phone a couple of times as my toddler jept calling the fire department , but the front desk kept calling my cell until we plugged it back in, stating they had to have the phone connected in case of an emergency.

I'm sorry you've had some bad luck there, but hope everything goes smoothly for the rest of your trip.


----------



## Franrose

LongLiveRafiki said:


> That's weird. When we stayed there as a cash guest, we had zero issues with the sofa bed being made up. When we arrived, the sheets were already on it. When the room was cleaned each day, the bed was re-made and folded back up inside the sofa. We did unplug the phone a couple of times as my toddler jept calling the fire department , but the front desk kept calling my cell until we plugged it back in, stating they had to have the phone connected in case of an emergency.
> 
> I'm sorry you've had some bad luck there, but hope everything goes smoothly for the rest of your trip.




It's been funny.  Day one - refused to make up the bed (I spoke to no less than 5 people and all said, "nope, we don't do that, too bad how sad sucks to be you" (ok, maybe that's not a direct quote but that's how it felt!) and phones not working; day 2: bath tap stopped working, day 4: all lights and the power to the desk in the main bedroom have stopped working, that's the next thing to call maintenance about.  It's like we bought the haunted mansion ghosts back with us lol (although I found the day 1 stuff upsetting as I was without my husband & stressed, we are from Australia and a couple of days into our vacation his Father died suddenly and he had had to fly back to help arrange a funeral, so I was on my own with kids, loads of luggage, and a front desk who were completely indifferent to what I was asking.  $700 a night or whatever it is for 13 nights - no, I don't expect to have to put linen on any beds).


----------



## Blessings2018

Just returned from a stay as a cash guest and the sofa bed was already made upon arrival.  Mousekeeping made up the sofa bed each day but never folded it back into the sofa.  It was fine as we were always exhausted coming back from the parks each day and ready for bed!  

Our location was perfect, I requested to be near a pool (to avoid carousel because we had no car) and also requested Grandstand because of bus route.  Stayed in building 85, best location for its proximity to Artists Palette and close to the bus stop.  Also right next to the pool there although it was too cold to use it.  We loved using the MDE app to find when the next buses were coming!  Very accurate and a great time saver!


----------



## Franrose

Blessings2018 said:


> Just returned from a stay as a cash guest and the sofa bed was already made upon arrival.  Mousekeeping made up the sofa bed each day but never folded it back into the sofa.  It was fine as we were always exhausted coming back from the parks each day and ready for bed!
> 
> Our location was perfect, I requested to be near a pool (to avoid carousel because we had no car) and also requested Grandstand because of bus route.  Stayed in building 85, best location for its proximity to Artists Palette and close to the bus stop.  Also right next to the pool there although it was too cold to use it.  We loved using the MDE app to find when the next buses were coming!  Very accurate and a great time saver!



That is where we are - building 85 - I am loving the location!  Perfect for everything and so quiet.

Can you tell me where on the app the bus info is?  I've looked but not found it.  Either way, we have had such good luck with busses this stay!


----------



## Blessings2018

Franrose said:


> That is where we are - building 85 - I am loving the location!  Perfect for everything and so quiet.
> 
> Can you tell me where on the app the bus info is?  I've looked but not found it.  Either way, we have had such good luck with busses this stay!


When you open the app, click on Saratoga Springs.  Then it gives you options to review your bill, dining plan credits and buses.  Took me a few days to find it


----------



## Franrose

Blessings2018 said:


> When you open the app, click on Saratoga Springs...


Thanks!!


----------



## SwanVT2

I just put in a room request for the Paddock because the pool looks awesome for DD.  How far is the farthest walk from Paddock to the Carriage House/ Artist's Palette?  Likewise, how far is the walk from the Paddock to DS?  DD will be 6 and we are all able walkers. Finally, how frequently do the internal buses run? Thank you.


----------



## Blessings2018

My DH and I took a walk to see the Paddock pool and grill.  It’s very nice.  You can walk to Disney Springs from there or even take the internal bus from Paddock to the Congress Park stop then walk to Disney Springs from there ( we did that from Grandstand one day)  Finally, you can take the boat over to Disney Springs.  We are able walkers and found getting around was fine.  We walked back from Disney Springs also.  

We found the buses ran about every 20 min.  I mentioned in an earlier post we found the bus schedule on the mde app to be very useful.


----------



## Tink10

Well...I never thought I'd say this, but I'm now a SSR junkie.

My first stay, I hated it & left after one day. 
My second stay was only one night, but dreadful. 

I have to say that now, I think of SSR as the best kept DVC secret out there. We've stayed there 4 more times since the second stay and are totally & completely sold on NOT planning a darned thing...taking things day by day & just letting the cards fall where they may is just amazing.

We were at BWV 2 weeks ago and I was just horrified by the crowds at the resort. Shocked that kids were hanging out in the Bellevue Lounge at 11:00 at night and was really horrified by the condition of the room. So ty ty ty to this thread for teaching so much about SSR.


----------



## SweetSerenity

Tink10 said:


> Well...I never thought I'd say this, but I'm now a SSR junkie.
> 
> My first stay, I hated it & left after one day.
> My second stay was only one night, but dreadful.
> 
> I have to say that now, I think of SSR as the best kept DVC secret out there. We've stayed there 4 more times since the second stay and are totally & completely sold on NOT planning a darned thing...taking things day by day & just letting the cards fall where they may is just amazing.
> 
> We were at BWV 2 weeks ago and I was just horrified by the crowds at the resort. Shocked that kids were hanging out in the Bellevue Lounge at 11:00 at night and was really horrified by the condition of the room. So ty ty ty to this thread for teaching so much about SSR.


Why did you not like it before? Considering a trip there in May with my mother.


----------



## Tink10

SweetSerenity said:


> Why did you not like it before? Considering a trip there in May with my mother.



We have always been Bwv, Bcv, Akv people and I always felt that SSR was just too removed. But now, that’s what I love about it. 

The parks just get more and more crowded, but at SSR, we just don’t feel it at all.


----------



## Cirlonde

SweetSerenity said:


> Why did you not like it before? Considering a trip there in May with my mother.





Tink10 said:


> We have always been Bwv, Bcv, Akv people and I always felt that SSR was just too removed. But now, that’s what I love about it.
> 
> The parks just get more and more crowded, but at SSR, we just don’t feel it at all.



This is my favorite thing about SSR as well.  For me, the hotel is a break from the hustle and bustle of the parks so I don't want to come home to a place that feels almost as crowded as the parks.  SSR provides the most peaceful and serene setting for relaxing downtime.  My second favorite thing is the close proximity of Disney Springs, which is great for when we want to do a resort-only day (or whole trip).  This way, we still have lots of good options for dining as well as easy access other resorts via the bus loop.

I've also never been one to get hung up on the distance between my hotel and the parks.  Granted, I've never stayed at a WDW hotel that was within walking distance of the parks, but we did stay one year at the Royal Pacific at Universal Studios and I ended up dreading the walk between the hotel and the parks!  My feet were already tired by the time we got into the actual park, and don't even get me started on how the walk mysteriously doubles in length when you're headed home at the end of the day, haha!!  So for me, I'd honestly rather have a hotel that involves having to take a bus because it means I get dropped off so much closer to the gates than if I had to walk from my hotel room door.


----------



## E2ME2

Cirlonde said:


> This is my favorite thing about SSR as well.  For me, the hotel is a break from the hustle and bustle of the parks so I don't want to come home to a place that feels almost as crowded as the parks.  SSR provides the most peaceful and serene setting for relaxing downtime.  My second favorite thing is the close proximity of Disney Springs, which is great for when we want to do a resort-only day (or whole trip).  This way, we still have lots of good options for dining as well as easy access other resorts via the bus loop.
> 
> I've also never been one to get hung up on the distance between my hotel and the parks.  Granted, I've never stayed at a WDW hotel that was within walking distance of the parks, but we did stay one year at the Royal Pacific at Universal Studios and I ended up dreading the walk between the hotel and the parks!  My feet were already tired by the time we got into the actual park, and don't even get me started on how the walk mysteriously doubles in length when you're headed home at the end of the day, haha!!  So for me, I'd honestly rather have a hotel that involves having to take a bus because it means I get dropped off so much closer to the gates than if I had to walk from my hotel room door.



I agree with your sentiments about SSR - we have taken several trips without going into the parks, and being close to Disney Springs is a great central location for the reasons you listed.  We're going to spend 19 nights in January (10 in SSR/9 just off property in an SPG resort), and are just looking forward to the Rest & relaxation.


----------



## Tink10

We too have fallen in love with Disney Springs to just hang out & listen to Mitch at Dockside Margaritas, grabbing appetizers at T-Rex & Rainforest (Love Landry Select) and our favorite restaurants are now off-property. 

We actually really don't ever take busses anymore, so Uber & Lyft are our main methods of transportation around WDW, to/from the airport and dining off property.

All I can say is that SSR has really transformed the way we vacation. 

(The only thing that could make it any better would be if Disney let DVC members purchase the Epcot After 4 pass)


----------



## ksibrel

Cirlonde said:


> This is my favorite thing about SSR as well.  For me, the hotel is a break from the hustle and bustle of the parks so I don't want to come home to a place that feels almost as crowded as the parks.  SSR provides the most peaceful and serene setting for relaxing downtime.  My second favorite thing is the close proximity of Disney Springs, which is great for when we want to do a resort-only day (or whole trip).  This way, we still have lots of good options for dining as well as easy access other resorts via the bus loop.
> 
> I've also never been one to get hung up on the distance between my hotel and the parks.  Granted, I've never stayed at a WDW hotel that was within walking distance of the parks, but we did stay one year at the Royal Pacific at Universal Studios and I ended up dreading the walk between the hotel and the parks!  My feet were already tired by the time we got into the actual park, and don't even get me started on how the walk mysteriously doubles in length when you're headed home at the end of the day, haha!!  So for me, I'd honestly rather have a hotel that involves having to take a bus because it means I get dropped off so much closer to the gates than if I had to walk from my hotel room door.



I'm so happy to hear this. We are staying at SSR for the first time next month with my still-napping toddler. I wanted a hotel with a one bedroom suite so we can close her off while she naps and we can watch TV or whatever without waking her. Since we are somewhat budget-conscious, I figured the DVR resorts were out of the question and we booked at AoA. I knew it would be noisy but was hoping to be somewhere away from the main pool to try to mitigate noise. After the AP discounts came out, I looked into the DVR resorts again and found SSR wasn't that much more than AoA. It just looked so peaceful and serene, I didn't even question cancelling AoA and booking there instead. Reading your posts has just reinforced that I made the right call.


----------



## arminnie

I own contracts at BLT, SSR and just sold an OKW contract.  I've stayed at many other DVC resorts back when it was fairly easy to book at a non home resort.

But my DH and I almost exclusively stay at SSR as it's our favorite.  We splurged with 2 nights in a Poly Bungalow last year as I had points that were going to expire, and it was too late to rent them out.  The bungalow was fantastic - but we were happy to move on over to an SSR 1 BR afterwards.

We drive to WDW and love the convenient parking by our room.  As we have a van with a lift for my power chair we often drive to the parks.  But as we tend to go and leave other than park opening and closing the buses are never a problem if we do use them.  We like to go off property to eat sometimes so enjoy the easy access to exit Disney as compared to BLT.

By my very, very favorite reason for staying at SSR now is Disney Springs.  I love the ease of hopping over there to have a nice meal, pick up good QS food,  have a drink, enjoy the nighttime entertainment, and shop for souvenirs.  We like to stay at Congress Park which is so close.  My DH loves to walk around at night and just enjoy the serenity.

Our New Orleans home is a high rise condo without a square inch of grass - so we especially enjoy the open landscaping at SSR.


----------



## drjackal31

Cirlonde said:


> This is my favorite thing about SSR as well.  For me, the hotel is a break from the hustle and bustle of the parks so I don't want to come home to a place that feels almost as crowded as the parks.  SSR provides the most peaceful and serene setting for relaxing downtime.  My second favorite thing is the close proximity of Disney Springs, which is great for when we want to do a resort-only day (or whole trip).  This way, we still have lots of good options for dining as well as easy access other resorts via the bus loop.
> 
> I've also never been one to get hung up on the distance between my hotel and the parks.  Granted, I've never stayed at a WDW hotel that was within walking distance of the parks, but we did stay one year at the Royal Pacific at Universal Studios and I ended up dreading the walk between the hotel and the parks!  My feet were already tired by the time we got into the actual park, and don't even get me started on how the walk mysteriously doubles in length when you're headed home at the end of the day, haha!!  So for me, I'd honestly rather have a hotel that involves having to take a bus because it means I get dropped off so much closer to the gates than if I had to walk from my hotel room door.



SSR owner here who has also stayed at Royal Pacific, we only walked the distance once. The boat that takes you back and forth to the parks is a godsend.


----------



## mannym

We are looking forward to our stay this coming March.  This is our home resort and have never stayed.  We are excited to check it out.


----------



## SL6827

Well I switched to SSR from OKW for our trip in June.  Got three nights booked in a standard veiw studio, going to add one more night on either with renting extra points, or possibly a cash reservation.   With two teens in my party they would rather be at SSR vs. OKW.  With room request I put down first, close to a pool and second close to the Paddock.  I know the renovations will start next year so we could end up in the Carousel, but I really hope not.  I will need to rent an extra 12 points for a standard view for the fourth night, but 20 points for the preferred view.  If for some reason we don't add on a fourth night, I might switch it up to a preferred studio reservation as long as I can see that the Springs section will not be under renovations then.


----------



## Franrose

Having just gotten home from a two week stay, I want to say, "shh!  Stop saying it's that good!" - because it really is that good.  Don't give away its secrets!  It was truely the ideal location, we had a quiet spot with a tranquil view but we walked (both ways) and boated to DS often and it was always an easy trip.  Busses to parks ran so incredibly well compared to other resorts we have stayed at.  And in our actual building, in a two week stay we saw two other (guest) parties ever, despite it being pretty full at the time (the holiday period!).  Daily housekeeping was thorough and unobtrusive.  Besides the stress we had at check-in (which would be easily sorted with a bit of extra training and Disney going over their own systems), I think it is a winner.  But I don't necessarily want too many people to know that lol, and nor do you guys probably, so shhhhhhhh


----------



## Wakey




----------



## RobinEJ

Hi! Going to visit Saratoga Springs the end of the month and want to watch one of the movies under the stars, trying to figure out where the Disney vacation club courtyard is where they show the movie? Does anyone have experience doing this… Do you need to bring a blanket or are there chairs? Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## madchatter

RobinEJ said:


> Hi
> 
> Circled in the photo. Probably no chairs.
> This is near the main buildings.


----------



## RobinEJ

Thank you, this is super helpful!


----------



## DizDaD7

RobinEJ said:


> Hi! Going to visit Saratoga Springs the end of the month and want to watch one of the movies under the stars, trying to figure out where the Disney vacation club courtyard is where they show the movie? Does anyone have experience doing this… Do you need to bring a blanket or are there chairs? Any help would be appreciated thank you


From what I remember, the movies were inside of the main pool area, near the 1 HOT tub...


----------



## Bev J

We are staying in a Deluxe Studio in May I am wondering whats included in the kitchen?  will I need to bring coffee filters and some paper dishware?
I am planning on using Prime Now for some groceries will we have to carry them all from Bell Services or will they deliver to our room?   First time at Saratoga Springs so not sure what to expece, but can't wait to find out!


----------



## DizDaD7

Bev J said:


> We are staying in a Deluxe Studio in May I am wondering whats included in the kitchen?  will I need to bring coffee filters and some paper dishware?
> I am planning on using Prime Now for some groceries will we have to carry them all from Bell Services or will they deliver to our room?   First time at Saratoga Springs so not sure what to expece, but can't wait to find out!



It'll have the basic stuff that you need. But remember it is a kitchenette, not a full kitchen...Has a microwave, sink, small fridge toaster and coffee maker (With Pods I believe) not kuerig kind. If you happen to run out then you can always ask for more..
Also Bell services will bring them up to the room for you.

Just curious, where did you request to be in?


----------



## Bev J

Thanks for the info, we just want to be able to have coffee and light breakfast in the room- I'm on vacation, not cooking 
I requested Grandstand upper floor, we reserved a non prefered room.  Celebrating our 45 anniversary, our usual resort is POP, so really looking forward to a more relaxing resort


----------



## DizDaD7

Bev J said:


> Thanks for the info, we just want to be able to have coffee and light breakfast in the room- I'm on vacation, not cooking
> I requested Grandstand upper floor, we reserved a non prefered room.  Celebrating our 45 anniversary, our usual resort is POP, so really looking forward to a more relaxing resort



Grandstand is a very good section...Stayed there twice....But Might I suggest To add to your request, Close to Carriage House. That first bldg. is real close to all the amenities...Our view and floor was not that important to us. Plus you'll be near the quiet pool if you get that 1st bldg...It's also nice to have Grandstand as the 1st drop off after coming back from the parks....
Generally, we would walk to Artist Pallette to grab some goodies & then just hop onto the bus at the Springs section, and then off to the parks...

Heres a map of it ...I was suggesting 8501-8836 bldg..

https://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/saratoga.jpg


----------



## arminnie

Bev J said:


> Thanks for the info, we just want to be able to have coffee and light breakfast in the room- I'm on vacation, not cooking
> I requested Grandstand upper floor, we reserved a non prefered room.  Celebrating our 45 anniversary, our usual resort is POP, so really looking forward to a more relaxing resort


Congratulation on your anniversary!  Many of my friends are celebrating 45 and 50 years of marriage.  I married very late in life so my marriage is much shorter - but I love this time of our lives.  My DH and I really enjoy our time at SSR.   I also enjoyed POP too in the past before DVC, but SSR is just so peaceful.


----------



## SL6827

The close to Carriage House room request was not one I selected because I have a standard view.  I figured that would mean if you had booked preferred view and wanted the Springs section.  Am I wrong here?
I chose close to a pool and then close to the Paddock.


----------



## SwanVT2

How long (on average) is the bus ride from SSR to MK...to Epcot? I just read it can take up to 45 minutes because this resort is farthest from the parks. Thank you!


----------



## Madame

SwanVT2 said:


> How long (on average) is the bus ride from SSR to MK...to Epcot? I just read it can take up to 45 minutes because this resort is farthest from the parks. Thank you!


We were at AKV and SSR last week (so very busy).  We all felt the ride from AKV was longer than the ride from SSR to every park except AK.  It might have been perception, but it felt that way.  SSR you have many stops (depending on which stop you are at), but AKV we had to go to Kidani before Jambo every time we came back from the parks.  We were in the Springs and did have a full bus once (standing room only as the last stop before the parks), but generally had good bus service.  HTH!


----------



## Gary Carter

Someone help recommend a good view from a studio for me!  I am bringing my brother on his first ever trip to Disney World and I really want it to be as good as possible.  We own at SSR but until now have not ever stayed there.  I have visited and the grounds are beautiful.  What studio rooms have the best or most impressive views?  we will have a car so being close to a bus stop isn't very important.  Also I have a standard room booked.


----------



## Henwen88

Wakey said:


> View attachment 373676 View attachment 373677 View attachment 373678



Love it! Did you stay there or see the rest of the room? Would love to know if there is a second nightstand on the other side of the bed, and also how comfortable the new 'murphy' sofa is?


----------



## Wakey

Henwen88 said:


> Love it! Did you stay there or see the rest of the room? Would love to know if there is a second nightstand on the other side of the bed, and also how comfortable the new 'murphy' sofa is?



I didn’t see it, people have been posting them up on Facebook, various people various sites. Someone obviously did stop there, or it was a cast member.

I’m still waiting to see if it has the mini Murphy under the TV. Should have but with them pushing 2 beds and points allocations, and SSR not forming part of a hotel (dues contribute to hotel running cost based on people in DVC rooms so encourages them to get more people in) I’m not hopeful.


----------



## Cirlonde

Bike rental question...if we were to decide to rent a bike at SSR, would we be able to (or allowed to?) ride over to Old Key West?  We've always meant to go explore at OKW a bit, but never have managed the walk over.  I thought renting a bike for the day might be a fun way to visit during out resort-only trip next month.


----------



## The Jackal

SwanVT2 said:


> How long (on average) is the bus ride from SSR to MK...to Epcot? I just read it can take up to 45 minutes because this resort is farthest from the parks. Thank you!



If you just missed a bus it might take 45 minutes, but all resorts do. Once you are on the bus and it is leaving, Epcot is very close around 10 minutes if not less. MK is around 12-14 and AK is closer to 18-20 min. There are 5 bus stops at SSR so this usually adds about 12 minutes if you got on the first stop. ECV’s add more time.  OKW has a has 5 bus stops too. Some of the other resorts say their buses are better because they are not stopping at 5 bus stops, but in reality their buses stop at other resorts. Like VGF bus stops at Poly. A little while ago someone did a thread on bus rides an OKW had the shortest average ride to all parks.


----------



## SL6827

We have a standard view studio booked for March 31-April 3rd, (hoping to extend that till the 4th though) and I am wondering which bus stop is the best one for trips to the parks?  I am thinking of one that might be middle ways, not the first stop but not the last stop.  One that will have other guest on it when we board, but still has room for us to have a seat as well.   Is this the correct order of stops? 
1. Grandstand, 2. Carousel, 3. Paddock, 4. Congress Park and 5. The Springs?  And will a lot of guest combine the Carousel and Paddock  stops into one?

Are there some destinations that are just better served by using Uber?


----------



## SL6827

Does anyone have an idea of when the refurb starts at SSR this year and/or which buildings they will start with and the direction they will go with it?


----------



## jaysmom4285

SL6827 said:


> We have a standard view studio booked for March 31-April 3rd, (hoping to extend that till the 4th though) and I am wondering which bus stop is the best one for trips to the parks?  I am thinking of one that might be middle ways, not the first stop but not the last stop.  One that will have other guest on it when we board, but still has room for us to have a seat as well.   Is this the correct order of stops?
> 1. Grandstand, 2. Carousel, 3. Paddock, 4. Congress Park and 5. The Springs?  And will a lot of guest combine the Carousel and Paddock  stops into one?
> 
> Are there some destinations that are just better served by using Uber?



As far as I know, that is still the order of the bus stops.  I'm not sure what you mean by guests combining the Carousel and Paddock stops into one.  The bus will stop at each.  We always stay in the Grandstand, and it is not terribly unusual for the bus to have to skip the last two stops because it filled up at the first three, and it was standing room only for those getting on at the third stop.  Personally, I wouldn't try for anything beyond the third stop.  

As noted in a previous post, it really doesn't take that long to get to any of the parks once you're out of the resort.  Uber would take about as long; it just wouldn't have to make the several bus stops.  It would, of course, be most useful for going to another resort, since buses don't go from resort to resort.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

SL6827 said:


> We have a standard view studio booked for March 31-April 3rd, (hoping to extend that till the 4th though) and I am wondering which bus stop is the best one for trips to the parks?  I am thinking of one that might be middle ways, not the first stop but not the last stop.  One that will have other guest on it when we board, but still has room for us to have a seat as well.   Is this the correct order of stops?
> 1. Grandstand, 2. Carousel, 3. Paddock, 4. Congress Park and 5. The Springs?  And will a lot of guest combine the Carousel and Paddock  stops into one?
> 
> Are there some destinations that are just better served by using Uber?



Your bus order is correct. As to whether or not guests combine the Paddock and Carousel stops into one, I'm not sure what you mean. Guests typically go to whichever stop is closest to their room, and in some cases with Carousel/Paddock, it might be the other section's stop. The bus driver will stop at every stop in order as long as there's room on the bus and they see people waiting. They will bypass a stop if the bus is completely full or there's no one out waiting for it-- that seemed to happen a lot when we went where no one was waiting at Carousel so we didn't stop.

For us, there were always at least a couple seats left until we got to Springs. There was once when we couldn't take everyone waiting, but every other time we could, though oftentimes many of them had to stand. We stayed at Grandstand and although that meant a slightly longer commute in the mornings, it was great for going home when we were really tired as we were off sooner. Also the buses home at night are always packed (sometimes you have to wait for a second or third bus) and lots of people have to stand. Standing for less time by getting off at Grandstand was also a huge perk.

Uber or other transportation would definitely be beneficial for going to water parks as otherwise you'd have to get to Disney Springs by walking/bus/boat, then take another bus to Typhoon Lagoon and do the reverse to get back. For Blizzard Beach, you have to bus to AK, then take another bus to BB. Also with going to another resort for an ADR, etc, an Uber would be easier so you again don't have to catch multiple buses. Going to the parks never really seemed to take that long once we left the resort. HS and Eocot were closest and if I recall correctly each only took maybe 10 mins. AK and MK seemed to be a toss up for which took longer depending on the traffic, but still probably no more than 15-20 mins each.


----------



## Bellecruiser

SL6827 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of when the refurb starts at SSR this year and/or which buildings they will start with and the direction they will go with it?



Not sure this has been announced.  Am interested too!


----------



## JGINPL

Hello I was wondering is there any standard rooms that have views of Disney Springs.  I'm a new buyer and will be taking my first trip in 2020.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bellecruiser

JGINPL said:


> Hello I was wondering is there any standard rooms that have views of Disney Springs.  I'm a new buyer and will be taking my first trip in 2020.  Thanks in advance.



I don’t think so...


----------



## SL6827

Got the night of the 3rd booked today at SSR.  So we are officially booked for March 31st-April 4th in a standard view studio.


----------



## qv09vvp

Wakey said:


> View attachment 373676 View attachment 373677 View attachment 373678[/QUOTEhi .
> 
> hi . Is this the dedicated  2bedroom or the studio?


----------



## The Jackal

That should be a studio, but a dedicated is a one bedroom with a studio attached.


----------



## Wakey

SL6827 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of when the refurb starts at SSR this year and/or which buildings they will start with and the direction they will go with it?



No one but DVCMC / DVD and the contractors know this yet. There could be some structural work as well, so how long it takes is anyone’s guess, but I’d say at least 18 months. 

It was due to origanally start late last year I think, but I can see them putting it back until summer when OKW is then hopefully finished.

All guesses of course.

I’m going Xmas but will try to switch out 7 months as chances of getting a refurb may be slim and I only want to stay there now when refurb is done.


----------



## SwanVT2

DD is too young to stay up late for fireworks ..but we have enjoyed viewing fireworks from our room at previous stays at boardwalk and dolphin. Can any fireworks be seen from.SSR inside room our outside on property? Thank you!


----------



## jaysmom4285

We were in a top floor room in the Grandstand building closest to the Carriage House.  The room faced the parking lot for the Grandstand buildings.  We could see the higher fireworks from both Illuminations and Wishes, although they were a fair distance away.  It isn't ideal, but it is something.  I can't speak to the views from any other buildings, since we've only stayed in Grandstand.


----------



## EdnaMarieMode

Trying to decide what to request for our May trip.  We are usually at BCV when we stay on points so I have little clue as to how far apart things actually are at SSR (and I've gone cross-eyed looking at maps, and reading threads). 

Originally I was going to request the Springs area (that pool would work better for our toddler because of the splash pad, and it's closer to Artist Palette).  My concern is that it's the last bus stop and I'm seeing above that it's not uncommon for busses to skip the last 2 stops (Congress Park or the Springs where we will be- all that's available for our stay are preferred rooms). This would mean either cramming ourselves (with toddler and umbrella stroller) onto nearly full busses in the morning or possibly having a full bus pull right by us and waiting for another one (which then might also pull up nearly full or pass by us entirely). 

Sooooo . . . do we request Congress Park with the hopes that being the 4th stop instead of the last stop will be to our advantage? Is the walk from the Springs area to another (earlier) bus stop prohibitive? How much of a walk is it from Congress Park to the Springs pool?


----------



## DizDaD7

SwanVT2 said:


> How long (on average) is the bus ride from SSR to MK...to Epcot? I just read it can take up to 45 minutes because this resort is farthest from the parks. Thank you!


On the contrary, This resort is one of the closest resorts to EPCOT...
When leaving the resort, I'm going to say its about 7 mins...to get there....EPCOT Is actually the shortest of all the 4 parks, then HS. then MK then AK

Maybe 10 mins to HS, 13-15 or so to MK and about 17 or so to AK....Mind you this is from when you leave the resort.


----------



## DizDaD7

Also FWIW. I've stayed in the Grandstand twice, & the Paddock section once,& we've always caught the bus at the Last stop(Near SPRINGS SECTION) to head to the parks...We've never had it where we had to wait for a second bus...But the beauty of the grandstand was, upon returning we can get off at that 1st stop...Best of both worlds.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

EdnaMarieMode said:


> Trying to decide what to request for our May trip.  We are usually at BCV when we stay on points so I have little clue as to how far apart things actually are at SSR (and I've gone cross-eyed looking at maps, and reading threads).
> 
> Originally I was going to request the Springs area (that pool would work better for our toddler because of the splash pad, and it's closer to Artist Palette).  My concern is that it's the last bus stop and I'm seeing above that it's not uncommon for busses to skip the last 2 stops (Congress Park or the Springs where we will be- all that's available for our stay are preferred rooms). This would mean either cramming ourselves (with toddler and umbrella stroller) onto nearly full busses in the morning or possibly having a full bus pull right by us and waiting for another one (which then might also pull up nearly full or pass by us entirely).
> 
> Sooooo . . . do we request Congress Park with the hopes that being the 4th stop instead of the last stop will be to our advantage? Is the walk from the Springs area to another (earlier) bus stop prohibitive? How much of a walk is it from Congress Park to the Springs pool?




I can’t answer your specific questions, as I was at Carousel during my trip last week. But the few times I tried to catch the bus at The Springs location I was extremely frustrated by the wait. This resort is huge! Beautiful but huge. We ended up using Minnie Van when we had to be somewhere or when we just wanted to get back to the room.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Also.... I had a morning brunch reservation at Raglan Road. I went to boat dock... boat doesn’t run until 10am. Reservation is for 9:45. I went to bus stop. The bus guide said under “Disney Springs” to “use boat transportation”. In other words, no bus was running to Disney Springs. I went into Carriage House to speak to CM, thinking I’m just a newbie and I’m misunderstanding. But, no. Per CM, only way to get to DS would be walk or Uber/lyft. I had time, and didn’t mind, so I walked. It was a beautiful cool morning. But something to be aware of if you’re planning being at DS before the boats start running.


----------



## EdnaMarieMode

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> Also.... I had a morning brunch reservation at Raglan Road. I went to boat dock... boat doesn’t run until 10am. Reservation is for 9:45. I went to bus stop. The bus guide said under “Disney Springs” to “use boat transportation”. In other words, no bus was running to Disney Springs. I went into Carriage House to speak to CM, thinking I’m just a newbie and I’m misunderstanding. But, no. Per CM, only way to get to DS would be walk or Uber/lyft. I had time, and didn’t mind, so I walked. It was a beautiful cool morning. But something to be aware of if you’re planning being at DS before the boats start running.


Oh no! Over the years and many trips I’ve become used to the transportation runaround. We have plans for dinner 1 night at Disney Springs (which is why I’m less worried about the walk there than I am about the walk to a bus stop or pool if that makes sense of my insanity).


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

EdnaMarieMode said:


> Oh no! Over the years and many trips I’ve become used to the transportation runaround. We have plans for dinner 1 night at Disney Springs (which is why I’m less worried about the walk there than I am about the walk to a bus stop or pool if that makes sense of my insanity).




I totally get it!


----------



## nelsonkg

We will be staying at SSR for the first time . I have booked a standard view studio for myself DS 17 and DS11 . I have requested Paddock because it looks closest to Disney Springs as far as walking and I am just wondering if I made the right choice? Thank you!!


----------



## MsMagical

My husband and I are heading out in early April for a trip sans children (first time without them!). We are staying in a studio (also a change for us, we usually stay in 1bdrm or 2bdrm villas). Saratoga is our home resort and we've been members for over 10 years so I am pretty familiar with the resort. I'm going to request Grandstand as that is our preferred section. My question is: Has anyone ever requested specific buildings in the section you want? If so, how did you note it?

I was thinking of saying Grandstand, upper floor, Rooms 8101-8436 or 8501-8836 but wasn't sure if it would be better to just request a specific room number. I don't overly care which specific room, I just want an upper floor in those two buildings. 

 Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## The Jackal

MsMagical said:


> My husband and I are heading out in early April for a trip sans children (first time without them!). We are staying in a studio (also a change for us, we usually stay in 1bdrm or 2bdrm villas). Saratoga is our home resort and we've been members for over 10 years so I am pretty familiar with the resort. I'm going to request Grandstand as that is our preferred section. My question is: Has anyone ever requested specific buildings in the section you want? If so, how did you note it?
> 
> I was thinking of saying Grandstand, upper floor, Rooms 8101-8436 or 8501-8836 but wasn't sure if it would be better to just request a specific room number. I don't overly care which specific room, I just want an upper floor in those two buildings.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Last fall we stayed in building 16 that’s rooms 8501-8836. It was a great location. We had a 2 bedroom on the 4th floor.


----------



## The Jackal

nelsonkg said:


> We will be staying at SSR for the first time . I have booked a standard view studio for myself DS 17 and DS11 . I have requested Paddock because it looks closest to Disney Springs as far as walking and I am just wondering if I made the right choice? Thank you!!



Yes paddock has the shortest walk for standard view. I would ask for a room in building 12 with rooms 6501-6836.   This building will the shortest walk of the paddock. Two years ago we were staying in a preferred room and requested Congress Park and then added room for our DD 29 last minute. The only rooms left were standard view. We asked them to try to get as close as possible she was put in building 12 and was a short walk to us in Congress Park.

https://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/Map_of_Saratoga_Springs_Resort/2I5rtwRv5F


----------



## SwanVT2

Does SSR have internal or external hallways? We will be in a studio. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## The Jackal

SwanVT2 said:


> Does SSR have internal or external hallways? We will be in a studio. Thanks for clarifying!


External, but on the ends of the building you will be walking between rooms.  The walkways are cement. No carpet like internal hallways.


----------



## SwanVT2

Do the quiet pools at saratoga have hot tubs? Thank you


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

SwanVT2 said:


> Do the quiet pools at saratoga have hot tubs? Thank you



Yes, they all have a hot tub.


----------



## quandrea

How badly in need of a rehab are these rooms?  Currently booked at AKV but considering a move to SSR. Just don want a worn villa. 

When is the rehab scheduled?  My trip is December/January 2020


----------



## SL6827

Have they installed the shampoo dispensers yet at SSR?


----------



## SL6827

Madame said:


> We were at AKV and SSR last week (so very busy).  We all felt the ride from AKV was longer than the ride from SSR to every park except AK.  It might have been perception, but it felt that way.  SSR you have many stops (depending on which stop you are at), but AKV we had to go to Kidani before Jambo every time we came back from the parks.  We were in the Springs and did have a full bus once (standing room only as the last stop before the parks), but generally had good bus service.  HTH!


Did you have the shampoo bottles on the wall at SSR?


----------



## Madame

SL6827 said:


> Did you have the shampoo bottles on the wall at SSR?


No, the little bottles.


----------



## SL6827

Madame said:


> No, the little bottles.


Ok, that is what I am thinking.  Gonna be packing the stuff one last time I reckon.


----------



## Bev J

We are thinking about renting a car for a day or 2 while we stay at SSR in May  We want to take a drive up north to check out a possible place to relocate  
Anyway whats the closest location we can pick up a car and how much is parking going to cost us at SSR or a parking garage at DS?
Thanks for any info!  Also we are not DVC members, I am sure that makes a difference on charges

Bev


----------



## The Jackal

Bev J said:


> We are thinking about renting a car for a day or 2 while we stay at SSR in May  We want to take a drive up north to check out a possible place to relocate
> Anyway whats the closest location we can pick up a car and how much is parking going to cost us at SSR or a parking garage at DS?
> Thanks for any info!  Also we are not DVC members, I am sure that makes a difference on charges
> 
> Bev


If you are renting points it is free to park. If you are a paying cash then there is a charge. I think they consider all DVC properties deluxe.


----------



## SL6827

Ok, what is the best way to put in your request for room locations at SSR?  These are the buildings in the order in which I would love to be in, #15, #16, #9, #10 and #8.

1.  An email to Member Services
2.  Call Member Services
3.  Email with Touring Plans


----------



## jaysmom4285

I'm not a DVC member ,but we have stayed at many DVC resorts through RCI swaps, and I can't honestly say who would be best to contact in advance.  I think the general rule for a room request is to make the list fairly short with only a couple items that are most important to you, such as a  particular building, near transportation.  first floor, etc.  I don't think just listing five or six buildings would be effective.  We've also had good luck with just making our case at the front desk if we didn't get the building we wanted.  At our last stay at SSR, we asked for the Grandstand building closest to the Carriage House, but they had us in the Paddock and said there was nothing in that Grandstand building.  I asked as politely as I could if there was anything they could do, and the CM called housekeeping to see who was checking out of the Grandstand that morning, and, lo and behold, we were in the Grandstand.    I think they just gave us that room and put whoever was slotted for it in a different room.


----------



## Cirlonde

SL6827 said:


> Ok, what is the best way to put in your request for room locations at SSR?  These are the buildings in the order in which I would love to be in, #15, #16, #9, #10 and #8.
> 
> 1.  An email to Member Services
> 2.  Call Member Services
> 3.  Email with Touring Plans



I had good luck on our stay by faxing my request to 407.827.4444.  We got the exact view and building we wanted, although we were on the first floor instead of an upper floor.  In my request, I specified that I wanted in the southernmost Paddock building and I used the room number range that is on the SSR map (i.e. 6501-6836 in my case).  And I said that it would be ideal if we could be on an upper floor, but that anything facing the water would be fine.  

I did try to keep my request as simple as possible, and I mentioned why we wanted in that specific building in case that helped them select my room based on my priorities if my exact request wasn't available.  For example, I mentioned that we wanted a west-facing water view and that we wanted to have convenient access to the Disney Springs walkway. So our room in the far southwest corner of the south Paddock building was perfect.


----------



## D-Trick

SL6827 said:


> Ok, what is the best way to put in your request for room locations at SSR?  These are the buildings in the order in which I would love to be in, #15, #16, #9, #10 and #8.
> 
> 1.  An email to Member Services
> 2.  Call Member Services
> 3.  Email with Touring Plans



I've only ever called (no Carousel!!!).  I've never tried requesting specific buildings.  In all fairness, most my stays are (extended) weekends, and nothing longer, so generally I'm fine with whatever Paddock or Grandstand I get.


----------



## Wakey

Live chat is the best way to contact member services about anything, give it a try. Unlike with email it is instant, and unlike with a call you can immediately obtain a copy of the chat for your record.


----------



## nelsonkg

"Hellooooo we are staying at SSR first time and I am wondering what time of coffee pot is in the room{studio}?  Thank you!


----------



## The Jackal

nelsonkg said:


> "Hellooooo we are staying at SSR first time and I am wondering what time of coffee pot is in the room{studio}?  Thank you!


10-12 cup Mr Coffee style


----------



## TinkFan74

I am sure this has been asked before, but I cannot find the answer. Does anybody have an educated guess as to when the refurb will start and when it will finish?
I bought SS points in 2011, but have never ended up staying there, but with the new studio murphy bed being introduced, and the combination of my daughter turning 21 in a few months and all of the lounges, restaurants, and entertainment that has popped up in Disney Springs, SS seems like it is now going to be a perfect fit for us. We would like to go the last two weeks of August 2020, do you think it will be finished?


----------



## arminnie

TinkFan74 said:


> I am sure this has been asked before, but I cannot find the answer. Does anybody have an educated guess as to when the refurb will start and when it will finish?
> I bought SS points in 2011, but have never ended up staying there, but with the new studio murphy bed being introduced, and the combination of my daughter turning 21 in a few months and all of the lounges, restaurants, and entertainment that has popped up in Disney Springs, SS seems like it is now going to be a perfect fit for us. We would like to go the last two weeks of August 2020, do you think it will be finished?


I certainly hope so.   We hated the broken down couches in early 2018.  But we love the location with all of the DS stuff now available.  We aren't going again until 2020 so hope all is better.


----------



## The Jackal

TinkFan74 said:


> I am sure this has been asked before, but I cannot find the answer. Does anybody have an educated guess as to when the refurb will start and when it will finish?
> I bought SS points in 2011, but have never ended up staying there, but with the new studio murphy bed being introduced, and the combination of my daughter turning 21 in a few months and all of the lounges, restaurants, and entertainment that has popped up in Disney Springs, SS seems like it is now going to be a perfect fit for us. We would like to go the last two weeks of August 2020, do you think it will be finished?


It should start right after OKW is finished. Should start somewhere in the Spring April/May.


----------



## SwanVT2

We arrive at SSR next Tuesday for our first stay at the resort (studio)!! What type of safe do they have? Key or combo? Will it fit a laptop? Thanks!


----------



## The Jackal

Key, will fit a 15 inch laptop


----------



## SwanVT2

The Jackal said:


> Key, will fit a 15 inch laptop


Thank you. Also, they supply hair dryers right?  And are there bowls and spoons in the kitchenette?


----------



## The Jackal

Studio I think has paper bowls and plastic silverware


----------



## Cirlonde

SwanVT2 said:


> Thank you. Also, they supply hair dryers right?  And are there bowls and spoons in the kitchenette?



They do supply hair dryers, though it's the kind that is tiny and mounted on the wall by the sink.  (Just got back from a studio stay a week ago.)


----------



## Iowamomof4

delete


----------



## SwanVT2

Sorry...another question. Are there water wings at the pools or just life vests? It would save us some packing room if we don't have to pack water wings. Thank.you!


----------



## The Jackal

SwanVT2 said:


> Sorry...another question. Are there water wings at the pools or just life vests? It would save us some packing room if we don't have to pack water wings. Thank.you!


I have only seen life vests, no water wings.


----------



## SwanVT2

Thursday we will be going to MK from.SSR and want to make rope drop. We are in paddock. How.much time should i give us? Thanks!


----------



## Wakey

TinkFan74 said:


> I am sure this has been asked before, but I cannot find the answer. Does anybody have an educated guess as to when the refurb will start and when it will finish?
> I bought SS points in 2011, but have never ended up staying there, but with the new studio murphy bed being introduced, and the combination of my daughter turning 21 in a few months and all of the lounges, restaurants, and entertainment that has popped up in Disney Springs, SS seems like it is now going to be a perfect fit for us. We would like to go the last two weeks of August 2020, do you think it will be finished?



I doubt it will be finished by August 2020, but well on with it by then.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SSR is our home and we haven’t stayed in a while. Just weighing all our options right now. We are going next February and can book SSR soon. 

Does anyone think any refurb rooms will be available by February? It seems soon given that they haven’t started.

If not, that’s fine. I don’t mind staying in an older villa but if we do, will we feel any other effects of refurbishment? Do they take a section of rooms out to work on at the same time? Or is there a chance the typically quiet and serene SSR would be loud with work being done in the villa next door?

Thanks for any input you can provide!


----------



## SwanVT2

MickeyWaffles said:


> SSR is our home and we haven’t stayed in a while. Just weighing all our options right now. We are going next February and can book SSR soon.
> 
> Does anyone think any refurb rooms will be available by February? It seems soon given that they haven’t started.
> 
> If not, that’s fine. I don’t mind staying in an older villa but if we do, will we feel any other effects of refurbishment? Do they take a section of rooms out to work on at the same time? Or is there a chance the typically quiet and serene SSR would be loud with work being done in the villa next door?
> 
> Thanks for any input you can provide!


I am watching this too. Currently at SSR and love it and want to stay here again next February!


----------



## Wakey

I'm currently booked in for 11 nights from 12/20 but I will move on 7 months if possible because I really only want to stay there once the refurb is done. If they'd done the refurb I would not try to move. I suspect very little will be done by then. They are building more test rooms now, so probably some time before it starts.

They'll block off buildings, perhaps just floors.


----------



## MamaBelle4

Did the occupancy change? On the 2 bedrooms on the RAT, it says "sleeps up to 9". I thought it was only 8?


----------



## Shellyb84

I just booked a short, 2 day trip for just DH and I for our anniversary.  This will be our first time at SSR, I'm really excited as I've been wanting to try it now that we're DVC.  We have a standard studio.  We will probably spend one day at Epcot, one day at the pool and then DS that night.  I don't really care about how far we are from anything, I'm mostly wanting a pleasant view, and to be close to a nice pool and hot tub.  Which pool has the nicest hot tub?  And what area has nice views for a standard room?  Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Mousewerks

So I'm looking in the My Disney Experience app and it shows a "Chip n' Dale's Cafe" as a quick service restaurant serving American fare.    It shows this at Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa.     I click on the "Find on Map" and it shows it at the Pro shop for the golf course.     

Having never seen this before, does anyone know what this is and where is it?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mousewerks said:


> So I'm looking in the My Disney Experience app and it shows a "Chip n' Dale's Cafe" as a quick service restaurant serving American fare.    It shows this at Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa.     I click on the "Find on Map" and it shows it at the Pro shop for the golf course.
> 
> Having never seen this before, does anyone know what this is and where is it?



Counter service breakfast, lunch and snacks located at the Lake Buena Vista golf course clubhouse. Outdoor seating.


----------



## Ginger R

Hi all! I tried doing a search but couldn't exactly find the answer I was looking for. We have a stay coming up in July in a SSR studio for 6 nights. We have stayed here before but only for part of our stay. My question is: are there dedicated laundry facilities for dvc members to use as opposed to the machines you have to pay for? I could only find on the map the laundry rooms by the pools. We own at BWV and I know they have a separate dvc laundry room but could not find anything that showed this for SSR. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Cirlonde

Ginger R said:


> Hi all! I tried doing a search but couldn't exactly find the answer I was looking for. We have a stay coming up in July in a SSR studio for 6 nights. We have stayed here before but only for part of our stay. My question is: are there dedicated laundry facilities for dvc members to use as opposed to the machines you have to pay for? I could only find on the map the laundry rooms by the pools. We own at BWV and I know they have a separate dvc laundry room but could not find anything that showed this for SSR. Thanks for any help!



We stayed on rented points in May 2018 and used the laundry facilities at the pool.  There was no charge, except to buy detergent, etc. if needed.  They weren't separate; anyone with a reservation could go into the laundry room (via hotel key, magicband).


----------



## Ginger R

Cirlonde said:


> We stayed on rented points in May 2018 and used the laundry facilities at the pool.  There was no charge, except to buy detergent, etc. if needed.  They weren't separate; anyone with a reservation could go into the laundry room (via hotel key, magicband).


Great! Thank you for the info


----------



## The Jackal

Ginger R said:


> Hi all! I tried doing a search but couldn't exactly find the answer I was looking for. We have a stay coming up in July in a SSR studio for 6 nights. We have stayed here before but only for part of our stay. My question is: are there dedicated laundry facilities for dvc members to use as opposed to the machines you have to pay for? I could only find on the map the laundry rooms by the pools. We own at BWV and I know they have a separate dvc laundry room but could not find anything that showed this for SSR. Thanks for any help!


SSR is a DVC only resort, Disney does rent a few rooms for cash, but there is no cash resort side. OKW and SSR are the only two DVC only resorts, well Riviera is also going to be just a DVC resort.  So all laundry areas are DVC laundry.


----------



## Ginger R

The Jackal said:


> SSR is a DVC only resort, Disney does rent a few rooms for cash, but there is no cash resort side. OKW and SSR are the only two DVC only resorts, well Riviera is also going to be just a DVC resort.  So all laundry areas are DVC laundry.


Thank you makes sense. I know I'll have to do laundry so just wanted to find out what the situation was there. Again thanks for the info


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

MickeyWaffles said:


> SSR is our home and we haven’t stayed in a while. Just weighing all our options right now. We are going next February and can book SSR soon.
> 
> Does anyone think any refurb rooms will be available by February? It seems soon given that they haven’t started.
> 
> If not, that’s fine. I don’t mind staying in an older villa but if we do, will we feel any other effects of refurbishment? Do they take a section of rooms out to work on at the same time? Or is there a chance the typically quiet and serene SSR would be loud with work being done in the villa next door?
> 
> Thanks for any input you can provide!



I've read in some places the work starts in April / May and in another place I read the "Fall"....


----------



## MickeyWaffles

How long of a walk is it from Congress Park (lets say the side closest to Disney Springs) to Artist Palette? We haven’t stayed in CP in a long time and I can’t recall.


----------



## madchatter

MickeyWaffles said:


> How long of a walk is it from Congress Park (lets say the side closest to Disney Springs) to Artist Palette? We haven’t stayed in CP in a long time and I can’t recall.


It’s a jaunt. Maybe around 12-15 minutes. 
You can make it in 10 if you cut through the DVC courtyard and walk quickly.


----------



## The Jackal

MickeyWaffles said:


> How long of a walk is it from Congress Park (lets say the side closest to Disney Springs) to Artist Palette? We haven’t stayed in CP in a long time and I can’t recall.


It’s less than a 1/2 mile walk to the furthest building. Depending on how fast you walk it should take about 10 minutes. It’s not bad we have stayed in CP before and it does not even feel that long.


----------



## BillPA

You can get on any park bus and get off at the Springs stop if it's raining or you just don't want to walk.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

The Jackal said:


> It’s less than a 1/2 mile walk to the furthest building. Depending on how fast you walk it should take about 10 minutes. It’s not bad we have stayed in CP before and it does not even feel that long.





BillPA said:


> You can get on any park bus and get off at the Springs stop if it's raining or you just don't want to walk.



Thank you!

(ETA: and thanks to you too, @madchatter! Just saw your response.)


----------



## Dawn&Vernard

we have a 2 night stay booked for the 1st weekend in May. It's our oldest daughters 21st birthday so we wanted something close to Disney springs for her and friends to be able to enjoy the the clubs at Disney Springs. I have a few questions... how late does the buses ran from Disney Springs to SSR?
I also have been looking for "movies under the stars" does SSR have that? We have stayed at other DVR and they did I couldn't find anything on them for SSR 
This is going to be our 3rd time at SSR the other two times we stay for Member Moonlight's so we never had time to just hung out at the resort at night. Looking forward to our stay, our younger daughter loves the theme of the room's/resort  (she loves horse!)


----------



## lovin'fl

I too want to know how late buses run from DS and how about boats? There are 2 boats, no? One from CP and on from the carriage house? Can you walk the path an bridge in the dark to get back to CP? The old path you could not but new bridge I think you can???

Trying to decide which to request for trip with 3 generations. DH and I and DS-22 will prefer the carriage house boat as we like that new section with shopping and stuff like Deluxe burger. MIL and FIL will like old section with Ghiradelli chocolate and Earl of Sandwich. But they's also like to be near Carriage house for Artist Palette.


----------



## The Jackal

lovin'fl said:


> I too want to know how late buses run from DS and how about boats? There are 2 boats, no? One from CP and on from the carriage house? Can you walk the path an bridge in the dark to get back to CP? The old path you could not but new bridge I think you can???
> 
> Trying to decide which to request for trip with 3 generations. DH and I and DS-22 will prefer the carriage house boat as we like that new section with shopping and stuff like Deluxe burger. MIL and FIL will like old section with Ghiradelli chocolate and Earl of Sandwich. But they's also like to be near Carriage house for Artist Palette.


One boat is for Tree House Villas and one for carriage house, you can walk the path at night, but you have to stay on the path along the water. The path that splits off thru the woods is closed at dusk due to animals .


----------



## lovin'fl

The Jackal said:


> One boat is for Tree House Villas and one for carriage house, you can walk the path at night, but you have to stay on the path along the water. The path that splits off thru the woods is closed at dusk due to animals .


ANd it looks like the DS boat goes from the Marketplace to the Landing to the  West Side and runs until 1am. The Marketplace dock is at the bridge near Congress Park. The Carriage House boat runs until 11pm.


----------



## Sinders99

DH & I have rented 7 nights of points to finish off our 18 night trip in Oct/Nov. We'd like to visit the Top of the World lounge at the Contemporary but we're not sure if we'll be able to? Does anyone know if we need to produce some kind of DVC membership proof or is it enough that we're booked at a DVC resort?


----------



## EdnaMarieMode

Sinders99 said:


> DH & I have rented 7 nights of points to finish off our 18 night trip in Oct/Nov. We'd like to visit the Top of the World lounge at the Contemporary but we're not sure if we'll be able to? Does anyone know if we need to produce some kind of DVC membership proof or is it enough that we're booked at a DVC resort?


We had to present a membership card when we went last September. I believe she also looked up our reservation to verify we were staying on DVC points.


----------



## Mickeysduck

DisneyTravelers2008 said:


> I've read in some places the work starts in April / May and in another place I read the "Fall"....



We were just there and were told work would start in April beginning in Congress Park. It will take 2 years to complete. If needed, adjacent buildings would also be closed to control the noise.


----------



## hsmamato2

The 1 bedroom, how many actual beds are in this unit? thanks- not including the pullout couch


----------



## msjprincess

hsmamato2 said:


> The 1 bedroom, how many actual beds are in this unit? thanks- not including the pullout couch


Just a King bed in the bedroom.


----------



## hsmamato2

msjprincess said:


> Just a King bed in the bedroom.


thanks


----------



## SL6827

Well I bought a full size foam topper to go on the sofa bed here in a couple of days.  But when we check in I am sure enough gonna ask them if they might have one we could use, if so I will take the one I bought back to Walmart.


----------



## SwanVT2

Just booked February 2020 for SSR! We immensely enjoyed our stay there this past February.  Anything on property we shouldn't miss? I did community Center yoga, we walked a lot to DS and one evening walked to OKW. DD enjoyed pool activities and painting ceramics. Enjoyed it All very much!


----------



## princesspaigey

I just booked 1 Bedroom Villa - Preferred at SSR!  This is our first Deluxe stay!  There is a great Florida Resident discount offer right now, less than I saw one of the common DVC rental points websites.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Shellyb84

We checked in to a studio yesterday for the weekend before heading to Poly tomorrow.  This is our first time staying here and first time in a villa. We are really impressed!  This resort has definitely exceeded our expectations. The grounds are beautiful, cast members are super friendly, and we have the absolute perfect room.  We’re in Paddock on the corner closest to the pool. Our room is in such a great location we almost wish we were staying here the whole trip!  Our room is in pretty good shape too, and very clean. Can’t wait to return to this resort.


----------



## Shellyb84

SwanVT2 said:


> Just booked February 2020 for SSR! We immensely enjoyed our stay there this past February.  Anything on property we shouldn't miss? I did community Center yoga, we walked a lot to DS and one evening walked to OKW. DD enjoyed pool activities and painting ceramics. Enjoyed it All very much!



I saw a sign yesterday, there is a fun run here on Thursdays, maybe something you would like to try. (We won’t be here on a Thursday unfortunately!) I think we’re going to go to the campfire tonight.


----------



## The Jackal

Shellyb84 said:


> We checked in to a studio yesterday for the weekend before heading to Poly tomorrow.  This is our first time staying here and first time in a villa. We are really impressed!  This resort has definitely exceeded our expectations. The grounds are beautiful, cast members are super friendly, and we have the absolute perfect room.  We’re in Paddock on the corner closest to the pool. Our room is in such a great location we almost wish we were staying here the whole trip!  Our room is in pretty good shape too, and very clean. Can’t wait to return to this resort.


Glad you enjoyed your stay. We love it SSR too. Unfortunately some rooms have been abused and that can ruin someone’s vacation. Our rooms have always been very good condition. The 2 bedroom we stayed in the fall was almost like new.


----------



## DizDaD7

Sshhh...Don't tell anyone about this resort, the rooms will get gobbled up....j/k of course...It is our home resort and it is waaay different than all the others, but we've come to Love our Home....It seems to be getting better and better each time we come back...

It'll just get that much better once the refurb is done....


----------



## Ginger R

We just purchased 75 SSR points direct over the weekend. We already have 210 BWV points resale. We have enjoyed our short stays at SSR and were so excited to come back in July in a 1 bedroom. We're doing a split between Poly and SSR. Can't wait to go. We are really looking forward to getting to actually spend some time to enjoy the resort!


----------



## Shellyb84

Ginger R said:


> We just purchased 75 SSR points direct over the weekend. We already have 210 BWV points resale. We have enjoyed our short stays at SSR and were so excited to come back in July in a 1 bedroom. We're doing a split between Poly and SSR. Can't wait to go. We are really looking forward to getting to actually spend some time to enjoy the resort!



We just got back a few days ago from a SSR/Poly split!  It was great - enjoy!


----------



## Ginger R

Shellyb84 said:


> We just got back a few days ago from a SSR/Poly split!  It was great - enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Shellyb84

Ginger R said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## princesspaigey

I actually just downgraded from a preferred to standard 1-bedroom, saved about $70/night.  We are requesting to be near the Paddock pool anyway!   So excited!


----------



## lvdis

Is there a place to change your clothes if you arrive early and your villa isn't ready yet?


----------



## The Jackal

lvdis said:


> Is there a place to change your clothes if you arrive early and your villa isn't ready yet?


There is at the pool bathrooms .


----------



## lvdis

So, my only "request" really is to be able to get the room as soon as possible. I'm not sure if that is really worth noting or not. Online checkin makes me pick another request before I can designate early room is more important than other requests. I put near carriage house just to put something. What would you do? We have a regular studio for one night  and will be arriving around  10 AM. Renting the points. Oh, and I would love to be near Disney Springs walk or boat. Thanks!


----------



## Mommoo

If they give you a place near Carriage House that will take care of near a boat. Boat dock is  behind Carriage House.


----------



## lizdis1

My family and I will be staying at SSR for the first time in Dec ( we own at a different DVC). My husband golfs and is really excited about SSR. Is the driving range within walking distance to the main resort area? Thanks!


----------



## brehede1

Hi all, we love SSR, stayed 12 nights through Disney in June 2018 in a 1 bed. Really loved the access to DS etc, and proximity to pool, bus and parking.  Quick question - do you expect many rooms to be closed due to renovation next year at any given time? Just wondering whether there is likely to be any vacancies May / June 2020 from Disney direct?

Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Have the renovations started and if so have some rooms been completed?


----------



## The Jackal

rteetz said:


> Have the renovations started and if so have some rooms been completed?


No has not started. I believe it will start this summer.


----------



## The Jackal

brehede1 said:


> Hi all, we love SSR, stayed 12 nights through Disney in June 2018 in a 1 bed. Really loved the access to DS etc, and proximity to pool, bus and parking.  Quick question - do you expect many rooms to be closed due to renovation next year at any given time? Just wondering whether there is likely to be any vacancies May / June 2020 from Disney direct?
> 
> Thanks


Disney owns roughly 3% of every resort. Will the renovation effect rooms, it will but May/June is usually not a big DVC time.  I just checked the 60 day availability and SSR has lots of available 1 and 2 bedrooms still for almost all of May and June. No studios though.


----------



## Murron

Heading to SSR in a week.  So sorry to hear renovations have not yet been done.  Last time we were there (2016) the room was really in dire need of update.   That being said, I still look forward to SSR.  We requested Congress Park so fingers crossed that comes to pass!


----------



## arminnie

Murron said:


> Heading to SSR in a week.  So sorry to hear renovations have not yet been done.  Last time we were there (2016) the room was really in dire need of update.   That being said, I still look forward to SSR.  We requested Congress Park so fingers crossed that comes to pass!


Our last trip was early 2018, and the couch was so bad we could not sit on it. The room was pretty shabby.  My DH only likes to stay at SSR (we are in a high rise in New Orleans so he likes the landscaping, etc.)  

So we skipped this year.  We were going 3 times a year (Flower and Garden, F&W, and Christmas).  But I just sold my OKW, and BLT contracts so we will most likely only going once a year now.  We've always gotten Congress Park when we asked for it so I hope you get it too.  I love being so close to DS.


----------



## dcibrando

does anyone know if after the renovations if the one bedrooms will be able to accommodate 5 guests instead of only 4 like many other dvc resorts?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dcibrando said:


> does anyone know if after the renovations if the one bedrooms will be able to accommodate 5 guests instead of only 4 like many other dvc resorts?



Nothing in the refurb photos indicated that would be changing.  The layout is virtually identical to VWL, BCV and BWV and they did not add a 5th sleeping spot to those either.


----------



## ktate82

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nothing in the refurb photos indicated that would be changing.  The layout is virtually identical to VWL, BCV and BWV and they did not add a 5th sleeping spot to those either.



They didn’t add a sleeping spot, but do allow a fifth guest to be listed if you provide the bedding.


----------



## TeeDisney1025

We just extended our July trip by 3 nights and are staying here in 2BR preferred before 5 nights at Grand Floridian villas.  I'm so excited! My mom always says this is her favorite.  We haven't been back since 2017 since with my toddler we've been staying on the monorail.  We love the pools and ability to go to Disney Springs so easily!


----------



## Firepath

lizdis1 said:


> My family and I will be staying at SSR for the first time in Dec ( we own at a different DVC). My husband golfs and is really excited about SSR. Is the driving range within walking distance to the main resort area? Thanks!
> 
> Yes. My husband loves SSR over all other DVC resorts for the golf. The club house is out the back door behind Turf Club restaurant (which is great by the way) and down stairs. We generally request a room in the Grandstand building near the pool which put us closer to the club house so he can walk back and forth. They will keep his clubs at the club house so he doesn't have to carry them back and forth each day.  We have almost always gotten our building request. Check out the Sunrise 9 and Sunset 9 rates. They are quite reasonable and include food and drinks. Have fun!


----------



## eporter66

Heading back to SSR this August for a week.  Did an overnight in March, always look forward to going home!


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Has SSR started their refurb yet? Will any of the rooms be done by late Aug?


----------



## Bellecruiser

I don’t think it has started yet, and few, if any will be done by August.  In my opinion.


----------



## Madame

Going home Aug 1-7 for my twins’ 10th.  Can’t wait!  We love our home resort


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hi question about boat transportation, the boat from DS close to the movie theater...does that go to SSR close to the Turf Club?


----------



## PatMcDuck

First time at SSR (studio preferred) starting Sept 29.  DVC since 1995 it is the only DVC we never stayed at !  So looking forward to it. I grew up in NY state so I never was interested, plus I mostly ignore Disney Springs.  But, I still wanted to try it someday and that will finally happen this year.  (we now own at WL BR, originally we owned at OKW, sold that for BCV, and sold that for WL BR.)


----------



## SwanVT2

We are considering a 2 bedroom lockoff for travel with my parents. If we rented points in advance do you think it would be more expensive, less, or the equivalent to 2 connecting rooms at POFQ? Thanks!


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Our first trip Home starts tomorrow.  Very excited!


----------



## madchatter

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hi question about boat transportation, the boat from DS close to the movie theater...does that go to SSR close to the Turf Club?


No. The boat launch near the Landing in the central area of Disney Springs is the one that goes to SSR. You’ll want a blue boat.


----------



## Bellecruiser

PsycProfPlum said:


> View attachment 409298
> Our first trip Home starts tomorrow.  Very excited!


Have a wonderful time!  It is such a great resort!  I wish I was there now.


----------



## waltfan1957

Going with my sister and her children and her grandson will be his first trip, can't wait till November to show them my home resort


----------



## DVC Mary

Test post bc I had trouble saving a new signature


----------



## Madame

DVC Mary said:


> Test post bc I had trouble saving a new signature


Your new signature is fantastic


----------



## Wakey

Someone posted on a Facebook group, with photos, 1101-1436 building Congress Park is now empty, and access to construction workers only.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Wakey said:


> Someone posted on a Facebook group, with photos, 1101-1436 building Congress Park is now empty, and access to construction workers only.


We walked the path to Disney Springs today by Congress Park and noticed some exterior work there but it looked small scale. Can't comment on the interior work but I'm very much looking forward to it.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

I'm just back from my first stay Home at SSR.  Lovely resort, incredible cast members, and my family had a fantastic meal at Turf Club!  It really is a hidden gem.


----------



## Goldfish Are Feral

Super excited! Just booked my stay for me and my family for... May 2020


----------



## queenof2princesses

I have preferred studio booked for December with a waitlist for standard. I think I am cancelling the waitlist and crossing my fingers for the renovated studio!


----------



## DizDaD7

PsycProfPlum said:


> I'm just back from my first stay Home at SSR.  Lovely resort, incredible cast members, and my family had a fantastic meal at Turf Club!  It really is a hidden gem.


the turf club truly is a hidden gem...Love the prime rib there..


----------



## herewegooo

I’m looking into SSR for DVC and thinking of buying 150 points to use every two years. That will work out for a week every two years for my family of 5 in a 1 bedroom. Do 1 bedrooms work for 5 fairly comfortably?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

herewegooo said:


> I’m looking into SSR for DVC and thinking of buying 150 points to use every two years. That will work out for a week every two years for my family of 5 in a 1 bedroom. Do 1 bedrooms work for 5 fairly comfortably?


You are allowed 5 in the room but there are sleeping spaces for 4.  1 king bed in the master bedroom and a queen sleeper sofa in the living area which is soon to be a pull down murphy bed.  It does not appear that they are adding anything for a 5th person to sleep on so you would need to bring an air bed or something.  And it's 1 split bathroom there.  A toilet/sink/shower in part and a tub/sink that is in the master bedroom.


----------



## preemiemama

We will be heading to SSR in 2 weeks!  Couple quick questions I'm hoping someone can answer?  

First, I know I can refill the mugs at the Paddock pool (which is what we requested to be near), but can you get them there, or do they need to be purchased at AP?  Trying to figure out logistics upon arrival, and if we can get them at the Paddock pool we could possibly wait until the next morning to get them...

Second, anyone know the hours for the Paddock pool for July?  It is open until 11 pm?

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## tgropp

We have a 2 Bedroom Standard room in November. We will not be arriving till midnight and are travelling with two small children and using magical express. Will we need transportation within the resort (from front desk) to get to our room and is it provided. Also how far will the pool be from the standard room area. It looks like a vast resort


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

tgropp said:


> We have a 2 Bedroom Standard room in November. We will not be arriving till midnight and are travelling with two small children and using magical express. Will we need transportation within the resort (from front desk) to get to our room and is it provided. Also how far will the pool be from the standard room area. It looks like a vast resort



There are 3 areas you could be in with a standard room: Grandstand, Paddock, or Carrousel. A couple of the buildings in Grandstand are somewhat close (5 min walk) to the front desk building (which is called Carriage House and is located in the Springs section of the resort), but a couple buildings in Grandstand are more like a 10 minute walk. Paddock is a 10+ min walk across a bridge, depending on where your building is, and Carrousel is a little past Paddock. There should be a map on the first page of this thread that gives you a layout of the resort and where each section is. 

There are internal buses that run pretty late and depending on what section your room is in, you may want to hop on one to get to your room. The buses that say Disney Springs will stop first at the Springs section, which is where you'd get on after checking in, then go to Grandstand, Carrousel, Paddock, and Congress Park. If you will have luggage with you, I think you will need Bell Services to deliver it to your room as I don't think luggage is allowed on the resort buses. Bell Services is right where the Magical Express will drop you off at the resort.

As for pools, the main pool with a big water slide, small kids slide, and a small kids Splash area are in the Springs section. Paddock also has a feature pool with a water slide and a nice little kids water play area with fountains and slides. Grandstand has a pool with a spray/fountain area. There are also plain pools in the Treehouse Villas area and in Congress Park, but they are pretty far from the standard rooms and nothing special. Carrousel doesn't have its own pool, but it is fairly close to Paddock.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tgropp said:


> We have a 2 Bedroom Standard room in November. We will not be arriving till midnight and are travelling with two small children and using magical express. Will we need transportation within the resort (from front desk) to get to our room and is it provided. Also how far will the pool be from the standard room area. It looks like a vast resort



Bell service can assist you in getting to your room.  And there are pools in every section except Carousel.  If you don’t have a particular area you want to be in you could request to be close to a pool and will hopefully end up either close to the Grandstand pool or the Paddock pool - both are standard view sections.


----------



## igrsod

Does anyone know what type of drink refill machines they have on resort?  Is it the standard ones, or the new ones where you can choose a bunch of flavour options?


----------



## The Jackal

igrsod said:


> Does anyone know what type of drink refill machines they have on resort?  Is it the standard ones, or the new ones where you can choose a bunch of flavour options?


Standard ones last time we were there in the May.


----------



## hsmamato2

I want to thank the experts here for great advice... we had a great stay at Saratoga Springs ! We  got room 6534 in Paddock section. No great views, but a nice location ground floor.... short walk to congress bus stop and pool,and short walk to paddock pool. (the kids preferred congress pool!) easy walk to Disney Springs once we figured out the map too. I'd recommend this location and stay there again.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Very excited for our first stay at SSR in Dec Preferred 1 bedroom. I was able to transfer my BLT home resort booking at 7 months. I'm looking forward to easy access to Disney Springs & dining at the Turf Club. Hopefully renovations won't have any negative impact & I'd appreciate hearing any feedback about it from people who have stayed there recently.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

The Jackal said:


> Standard ones last time we were there in the May.


Standard as of mid June.


----------



## Wakey

Remember, the refurb is now underway, started in Congress. Will not affect you if staying as doing 1 building at a time like OKW.


----------



## MiniMN

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Has SSR started their refurb yet? Will any of the rooms be done by late Aug?


I heard they just started in Congress Park in the building closest to Disney Springs.


----------



## Chirple

Hi!  We are SSR and BLT owners, and normally it's just my husband and me in either a studio or 1 bedroom villa.  In 2020 we've invited my cousin, his wife, their two young daughters, and my aunt (cousin's mom) for a week in August.  If my aunt plans to join us, we will stay at SSR and put her in a studio and the rest of us in a 2 bedroom villa, both standard.  My questions to the group are:

1.  Based on the map, it looks like villas 8501-8836 are the closest section in The Grandstand to the Carriage House.  Is this correct?
2.  How difficult would it be to get the studio close to the 2 bedroom?  My aunt is a very active 70 year old right now, but I don't want her to feel isolated from us.  Side note:  we first offered her the pull-out sofa, but understandably she would like some privacy from the rest of us.  We have the points and are happy to use them for her.

I would like for her to have easy access to the Carriage House and the boat to Disney Springs if she chooses to not join us in the parks.  We will have a small rental car to make grocery runs, which will allow her to keep food and beverages in her room, too.


----------



## MiniMN

Chirple said:


> Hi!  We are SSR and BLT owners, and normally it's just my husband and me in either a studio or 1 bedroom villa.  In 2020 we've invited my cousin, his wife, their two young daughters, and my aunt (cousin's mom) for a week in August.  If my aunt plans to join us, we will stay at SSR and put her in a studio and the rest of us in a 2 bedroom villa, both standard.  My questions to the group are:
> 
> 1.  Based on the map, it looks like villas 8501-8836 are the closest section in The Grandstand to the Carriage House.  Is this correct?
> 2.  How difficult would it be to get the studio close to the 2 bedroom?  My aunt is a very active 70 year old right now, but I don't want her to feel isolated from us.  Side note:  we first offered her the pull-out sofa, but understandably she would like some privacy from the rest of us.  We have the points and are happy to use them for her.
> 
> I would like for her to have easy access to the Carriage House and the boat to Disney Springs if she chooses to not join us in the parks.  We will have a small rental car to make grocery runs, which will allow her to keep food and beverages in her room, too.


1.  Yes, those are the closest rooms in the Grandstand to the Carriage House.  I found a map from the sponsor of this site:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/saratoga.htm2.  Call and ask.  And Hurray for your aunt.  There's an internal bus that runs around the resort too.


----------



## The Jackal

1.   Yes that building is very close to the Carriage house. We stayed there i a 2 bedroom last fall the room was in great shape. We were on the 4th floor. 

2.  That just depends on scheduling. If they have a open studio near or in the same building at the same timeframe. They will try, but everyone loves Disney and DVC, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Bearrister

I’m looking forward to our first ever DVC vacation (coming up this Saturday July 6!) and we’ll be staying at SSR. 

I was wondering if the fitness center has a Keiser style spin bike.  The Grand Floridian fitness center had one of these bikes (or something very similar) and I’m really hoping SSR has one.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## KStash

I have my first stay coming up in early September, and I also put in my first DVC resale contract for SSR that I hope is not gobbled up in ROFR.

Looking forward to the first (of many, hopefully!) stays at SSR!


----------



## TeeDisney1025

Bearrister said:


> I’m looking forward to our first ever DVC vacation (coming up this Saturday July 6!) and we’ll be staying at SSR.
> 
> I was wondering if the fitness center has a Keiser style spin bike.  The Grand Floridian fitness center had one of these bikes (or something very similar) and I’m really hoping SSR has one.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 414136



I wish I could help but I’m very interested too!  We’ll be doing a split stay between SSR and GF starting on the 11th. I have been working out on a Peloton bike and would love to continue the trend on vacation.


----------



## Bearrister

TeeDisney1025 said:


> I wish I could help but I’m very interested too!  We’ll be doing a split stay between SSR and GF starting on the 11th. I have been working out on a Peloton bike and would love to continue the trend on vacation.


Haha nice!  We too have a Peloton and I’m hoping to do rides with the Peloton app while we’re there.  My LB name is #Bearister


----------



## hayesdvc

When i am staying at SSR, on check out day, do I need to take my luggage back to the Carriage House to check the luggage on through MCO?


----------



## jaysmom4285

Yes, assuming you're using Resort Airline Check-in.  The RAC desk is just outside the main entrance to the Carriage House. If you're taking ME, the bus picks you up there.


----------



## MinnieTink

Hi there.  We have a one bedroom stay coming up for myself, my husband, our 19 year old DD and 13 year old DS.  I am going to get a new air mattress to bring so each kid can have their own sleeping space.  Is there room for a full size air mattress? Maybe in the entry way/foyer area? Or in the master bedroom? Or should I stick with a twin size? 
Thanks for any input!


----------



## MonaMN

MiniMN said:


> I heard they just started in Congress Park in the building closest to Disney Springs.


Are they doing the preferred sections first?  We have preferred booked for mid-January and being in a refurbed room would be icing on the cake... our first stay at SSR (renting points before our cruise).


----------



## Wakey

MonaMN said:


> Are they doing the preferred sections first?  We have preferred booked for mid-January and being in a refurbed room would be icing on the cake... our first stay at SSR (renting points before our cruise).


All we know is they are doing Congress Park first.


----------



## MiniMN

MonaMN said:


> Are they doing the preferred sections first?  We have preferred booked for mid-January and being in a refurbed room would be icing on the cake... our first stay at SSR (renting points before our cruise).


My guess is yes.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jennasis

Which sections are preferred rooms again?  We have that booked for December and would like to request a refurbed room (assuming they're doing preferred first).


----------



## bobbiwoz

Jennasis said:


> Which sections are preferred rooms again?  We have that booked for December and would like to request a refurbed room (assuming they're doing preferred first).


Preferred are Congress Park and the Springs.


----------



## jaysmom4285

MinnieTink said:


> Hi there.  We have a one bedroom stay coming up for myself, my husband, our 19 year old DD and 13 year old DS.  I am going to get a new air mattress to bring so each kid can have their own sleeping space.  Is there room for a full size air mattress? Maybe in the entry way/foyer area? Or in the master bedroom? Or should I stick with a twin size?
> Thanks for any input!



For my money, there isn't room for an air mattress of any size in the master bedroom.  There may be room in the entryway as it's fairly spacious.  There  also may be room at the foot of the pull out sofa.  Another alternative may be to move the table enough out of the way for the night and put an air mattress there. If you google Saratoga Springs room layout, you'll see some diagrams of a one bedroom . It doesn't give you dimensions, but you can see the relative size of the spaces.


----------



## hooten

MinnieTink said:


> Hi there.  We have a one bedroom stay coming up for myself, my husband, our 19 year old DD and 13 year old DS.  I am going to get a new air mattress to bring so each kid can have their own sleeping space.  Is there room for a full size air mattress? Maybe in the entry way/foyer area? Or in the master bedroom? Or should I stick with a twin size?
> Thanks for any input!


I also have two teenagers and in 2016 I bought a queen size mattress off of Amazon, I had it delivered directly to the resort.   We blew that up and laid it directly on top of the pulled out sofa bed mattress.   I brought an extra set of sheets to use on air mattress.   The boys slept on that and we plan to do that again this year when we go.  I had read reviews where the sofa beds were in bad shape so this helped.  We weren't in our room a lot so we just left the bed down all the time instead of picking it up every day.  With that bed pulled out there is not room for another mattress in the living room space. If you don't pull out the sofa bed, I think you might be able to squeeze in two fulls but it would be very tight.   This really does it make difficult with teenagers, we struggle too.


----------



## Bearrister

TeeDisney1025 said:


> I wish I could help but I’m very interested too!  We’ll be doing a split stay between SSR and GF starting on the 11th. I have been working out on a Peloton bike and would love to continue the trend on vacation.



I just realized that you’re probably here at SSR by now, but I wanted to let you know that SSR unfortunately doesn’t have the Keiser spin bike that VGF has.  The fitness center is nice otherwise.  I actually ended up doing a lot of Peloton Tread workouts using the Peloton digital app.  I really enjoyed them - and this is coming from someone who doesn’t particularly like running and has never run for more than 20 minutes on a treadmill.  Have fun!


----------



## Louise Potts

*SSR Newbie!! *

Hello all!

I have just had an offer accepted on a SSR DVC resale, this is literally one my biggest wishes ever coming true! We are now heading to ROFR and will then hopefully close in December 2019 after the sellers final reservation. We will have 200 points per year every February.

*I am now looking for all the SSR TOP TIPS please! *

I have spent years researching the DVC and I am super confident with the decision we have made and I am now so excited to discover more about all the happy times we are going to have at SSR so please hit me with your must dos, favourite locations and hidden treasures! 

We love walking, golf, gym, spas, dining, shopping, having coffees, meals, drinks - we will be doing a mixture of family trips (step daughter is 12) and once she prefers holidaying with her friends elsewhere it will be romantic trips with my husband until hopefully, one day in the far future, we become grandparents!

I am so excited! I will look forward to finding out more from the experts here!

Thanks so much for anyones time 

Lou x


----------



## The Jackal

Louise Potts said:


> *SSR Newbie!! *
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> I have just had an offer accepted on a SSR DVC resale, this is literally one my biggest wishes ever coming true! We are now heading to ROFR and will then hopefully close in December 2019 after the sellers final reservation. We will have 200 points per year every February.
> 
> *I am now looking for all the SSR TOP TIPS please! *
> 
> I have spent years researching the DVC and I am super confident with the decision we have made and I am now so excited to discover more about all the happy times we are going to have at SSR so please hit me with your must dos, favourite locations and hidden treasures!
> 
> We love walking, golf, gym, spas, dining, shopping, having coffees, meals, drinks - we will be doing a mixture of family trips (step daughter is 12) and once she prefers holidaying with her friends elsewhere it will be romantic trips with my husband until hopefully, one day in the far future, we become grandparents!
> 
> I am so excited! I will look forward to finding out more from the experts here!
> 
> Thanks so much for anyones time
> 
> Lou x


The Turf Club is a hidden gem. Food is always great, for the sit down restaurant. Some people like the quick service restaurant, some do not. The food that we have eaten there has been good. I think it should be bigger for the size of the resort, but I also understand that most of the rooms have full kitchens in them. There are 3 pool bars, 1 at the main pool, 1 at the Paddock pool and 1 at the Grandstand pool. The Paddock pool is basically a second main poll. It has a water slide. I can’t think of another Disney resort that has 2 water slides at 1 resort. AKL/V has 2 but there are 2 resorts there. You can easily walk to Disney Springs or take the boat or bus. DS basically gives SSR the largest selection of restaurants on site, since it so close.


----------



## KStash

I feel so nervous waiting on ROFR.  I hope I hear this week so I can officially be a SSR owner (well, in a few weeks when closing and all happen!)


----------



## The Jackal

KStash said:


> I feel so nervous waiting on ROFR.  I hope I hear this week so I can officially be a SSR owner (well, in a few weeks when closing and all happen!)


ROFR seems  to take forever.  I remember when we did it back in 2017. I think it took About 2 weeks, but it felt like 6 months. As soon as we got our information we booked a quick fall trip at SSR.  Good luck


----------



## hooten

On tripadvisor - It was stated that the Grandstand Pool was recently closed for refurbishment.  I had not seen this anywhere else?  Can anyone provide an update?  We arrive on Saturday and this could change my room request.  Thank you.


----------



## Bearrister

hooten said:


> On tripadvisor - It was stated that the Grandstand Pool was recently closed for refurbishment.  I had not seen this anywhere else?  Can anyone provide an update?  We arrive on Saturday and this could change my room request.  Thank you.



I just got back from a stay at the Grandstand last week.  The kiddie area water play area is closed, but the main Grandstand pool is open.  We checked out on Friday 7/12 (miss it already lol).


----------



## Louise Potts

The Jackal said:


> The Turf Club is a hidden gem. Food is always great, for the sit down restaurant. Some people like the quick service restaurant, some do not. The food that we have eaten there has been good. I think it should be bigger for the size of the resort, but I also understand that most of the rooms have full kitchens in them. There are 3 pool bars, 1 at the main pool, 1 at the Paddock pool and 1 at the Grandstand pool. The Paddock pool is basically a second main poll. It has a water slide. I can’t think of another Disney resort that has 2 water slides at 1 resort. AKL/V has 2 but there are 2 resorts there. You can easily walk to Disney Springs or take the boat or bus. DS basically gives SSR the largest selection of restaurants on site, since it so close.



Thank you so much for your reply and top tips!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, don't know if I may have missed an answer on this somewhere, but is anything known about what the refurbished Treehouses will look like? Are there any photos yet of a prototype? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bearval

Does anyone have pictures of the SSR one bedrooms since the remodel?


----------



## Just654

Hi Everyone, My wife and I just started the process of buying DVC resale. We have an accepted offer on SSR for 100 points. I am hoping this is enough for 1-bedroom every other year to at least start. We have a 14 month old daughter. I can wait for her first trip to Disney. We are both really excited to getting into DVC. Just hoping ROFR goes good. Hope to have our first stay either End Jan/Feb of next year. 

How long is the refreb supposed to take?


----------



## The Jackal

The refurbishment will take around 2 years. There are no pictures of finished rooms since they just started. There were some pics of sample test rooms. Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

The Jackal said:


> The refurbishment will take around 2 years. There are no pictures of finished rooms since they just started. There were some pics of sample test rooms.


Is there a picture of a sample test treehouse?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Is there a picture of a sample test treehouse?



I really wonder if they are getting refurbed.  Maybe just freshened up if anything?  They opened after the main resort so might not be on the same schedule.  I do not think DVC announced anything specifically about them but I may have missed it.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I really wonder if they are getting refurbed.  Maybe just freshened up if anything?  They opened after the main resort so might not be on the same schedule.  I do not think DVC announced anything specifically about them but I may have missed it.


I'd prefer that they leave them pretty much the way they are. If they remove or drastically tone down the theming, as they have done for the other resorts that have been refurbed in recent years, then for me that would ruin what made it special.


----------



## The Jackal

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Is there a picture of a sample test treehouse?


Not that I am aware of. I’m not sure if they if they are up for a refurbishment since they were added later on to the resort.


----------



## MiniMN

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I really wonder if they are getting refurbed.  Maybe just freshened up if anything?  They opened after the main resort so might not be on the same schedule.  I do not think DVC announced anything specifically about them but I may have missed it.


SSR is getting a full refurb!  There are pictures somewhere on this site (although I can't remember where).  Couch will be a couch/murphy bed.  New floors, etc.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

MiniMN said:


> SSR is getting a full refurb!  There are pictures somewhere on this site (although I can't remember where).  Couch will be a couch/murphy bed.  New floors, etc.


We were talking specifically about the Treehouses. Are those also getting a full refurb?


----------



## MiniMN

DaisyDuck001 said:


> We were talking specifically about the Treehouses. Are those also getting a full refurb?


I apologize.  I don't know.  But I hope so.


----------



## MamaBelle4

It's been a while since I posted. I swear I read somewhere that 2 bedrooms sleep 9 (+ infant) and I was so excited I wouldn't have to book elsewhere for our trip in Dec 2020. Now, I'm not finding that. Was I mistaken? (Golly I hope not)


----------



## The Jackal

MamaBelle4 said:


> It's been a while since I posted. I swear I read somewhere that 2 bedrooms sleep 9 (+ infant) and I was so excited I wouldn't have to book elsewhere for our trip in Dec 2020. Now, I'm not finding that. Was I mistaken? (Golly I hope not)


SSR 2 bedroom is 8. 1 bedrooms is 5, but you have to provide bed and linens a towels. So it should be 9, but who knows.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

MamaBelle4 said:


> It's been a while since I posted. I swear I read somewhere that 2 bedrooms sleep 9 (+ infant) and I was so excited I wouldn't have to book elsewhere for our trip in Dec 2020. Now, I'm not finding that. Was I mistaken? (Golly I hope not)



There's only beds for 8 in a 2 bedroom (1 king, 2 queens, and a sleeper sofa that sleeps 2). I think DVC members are allowed a 9th person, but you have to provide your own sleeping surface and bedding. I'm not sure if they allow a 9th person for regular non-DVC rentals. There are some other resorts that have actual sleeping surfaces for 9 in the 2 bedroom villas. Old Key West is one of them. Also, the Treehouse Villas at SSR can sleep 9.


----------



## MamaBelle4

Whether I get the same answer in January (when it's time for me to book) or not, remains to be seen.


----------



## Just654

From my understanding is any child under 3 does not count to the total of the room. The 2 bedroom sleeps 8 but can hold a 9th. This is on the website.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just654 said:


> From my understanding is any child under 3 does not count to the total of the room. The 2 bedroom sleeps 8 but can hold a 9th. This is on the website.



I was always under the impression that if doing the "extra" person in a villa that it takes up the under 3 spot.  Ie, you could do 8 plus an infant or else 9 of any age in those 2 BR's that otherwise have sleeping spots for 8 but allow you to book 9.  But once you add that 9th then you lose the infant spot.


----------



## Just654

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was always under the impression that if doing the "extra" person in a villa that it takes up the under 3 spot.  Ie, you could do 8 plus an infant or else 9 of any age in those 2 BR's that otherwise have sleeping spots for 8 but allow you to book 9.  But once you add that 9th then you lose the infant spot.



I wondering the same thing and everything online was telling me that under 3 doesnt count towards total in the room. 

https://dvcreservations.com/dvc-occupancy.php


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just654 said:


> I wondering the same thing and everything online was telling me that under 3 doesnt count towards total in the room.
> 
> https://dvcreservations.com/dvc-occupancy.php



It actually is only for 1 infant.  If you have twins?  You have to use at least one occupancy for one of them.  That's why I'm fairly certain that the locations that allow an extra of any age tops off at that number.  ie, 5 for a 1BR or 9 for a 2BR.  The difference is that it isn't just an infant that doesn't count but instead any age doesn't count as the occupancy really still remains at 4 or 8 and it's a plus 1.


----------



## MamaBelle4

I can confirm that if you have 2 under 3, one counts towards occupancy (last trip I had a 6 month old and a 2 (almost 3) year old.


----------



## MamaBelle4

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was always under the impression that if doing the "extra" person in a villa that it takes up the under 3 spot.  Ie, you could do 8 plus an infant or else 9 of any age in those 2 BR's that otherwise have sleeping spots for 8 but allow you to book 9.  But once you add that 9th then you lose the infant spot.


That's precisely what I thought and why I am hesitantly hopeful with that answer


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MamaBelle4 said:


> That's precisely what I thought and why I am hesitantly hopeful with that answer



It used to be very easy to verify with the online booking tool and I tried to see but it doesn't seem to screen out any rooms anymore based on the number of occupants you put in.  Just doing a search for 9+1 was showing me studios!  It never used to do that.   If I were you I'd be prepared for something different or try a test booking for a 2BR that is within the current 11 month window.  I saw what you were quoted but if the CM can't book it in the system then no matter what the info they won't be able to book it.


----------



## MamaBelle4

I'm relatively new to this (only booked one vacation on my points so far). If I book a 2 bedroom for a night or two 11 months out, it will be fine since it is in my use year and when I cancel it, I can still bank those points for my 2020 trip, right?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MamaBelle4 said:


> I'm relatively new to this (only booked one vacation on my points so far). If I book a 2 bedroom for a night or two 11 months out, it will be fine since it is in my use year and when I cancel it, I can still bank those points for my 2020 trip, right?



Yes.  As long as you are not borrowing points for the reservation then the points will be returned in the status they were when you booked.  So current points will be returned as current points and you'll still be able to bank them.


----------



## MamaBelle4

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes.  As long as you are not borrowing points for the reservation then the points will be returned in the status they were when you booked.  So current points will be returned as current points and you'll still be able to bank them.


Great! I'm going to give it a shot now!


----------



## MamaBelle4

MamaBelle4 said:


> Great! I'm going to give it a shot now!


It worked!!! This makes me so happy! I love SSR and didn't want to stay elsewhere.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MamaBelle4 said:


> It worked!!! This makes me so happy! I love SSR and didn't want to stay elsewhere.



Happy it's going to work for you!


----------



## 40ariel

Can anyone comment on the comfort of the sofa bed in the Saratoga Springs studios in 2019?  Is it similar to the Kidani Village sofa bed?  Two children under 70 lbs each would be sleeping on it. 

An air mattress is not an option for us.  Thank you!


----------



## MaryAnne220

tgropp said:


> We have a 2 Bedroom Standard room in November. We will not be arriving till midnight and are travelling with two small children and using magical express. Will we need transportation within the resort (from front desk) to get to our room and is it provided. Also how far will the pool be from the standard room area. It looks like a vast resort


Hi!
FIrst, it will be easy. No worries...on our June trip due to late flights, we didn't arrive at SSR until 1:30 am. We had not used Magical Express for our bags, so we had them on the bus with us from MCO. A very kind bell services cast member, piled all of our luggage, my grocery order(which had been delivered earlier) and my family of 8 into a van a drove us to our building, took all the luggage up for us, which was great because I was able to settle in the kids, while he hauled the luggage up. It was so easy...and worth the tip we gave him. I did do ONLINE CHECK IN, and in fact had gotten a text our room was ready as my flight was delayed again! So, I would suggest online check in and then Bell Services will take you to your room. You should not need to visit the lobby, but if you do, I am sure Bell Services will still take you on to your building. They prefer this to bringing luggage on the busses.  Bell Services will also help you back to the carriage house at the end of your trip!


----------



## The Jackal

40ariel said:


> Can anyone comment on the comfort of the sofa bed in the Saratoga Springs studios in 2019?  Is it similar to the Kidani Village sofa bed?  Two children under 70 lbs each would be sleeping on it.
> 
> An air mattress is not an option for us.  Thank you!


I believe all sleeper sofas at all DVC properties are the same. The newer ones at RIV and the new refurbished rooms at SSR will be a Murphy style sofa bed with a real mattress. The first rooms should be going back into inventory soon.


----------



## Ginger R

40ariel said:


> Can anyone comment on the comfort of the sofa bed in the Saratoga Springs studios in 2019?  Is it similar to the Kidani Village sofa bed?  Two children under 70 lbs each would be sleeping on it.
> 
> An air mattress is not an option for us.  Thank you!


Hi, my daughter slept on the sofa bed at saratoga for 6 nights in July and slept fine on it. She weighs about 85 lbs. I would think children would generally be fine on it. Hope this helps. Enjoy!


----------



## 40ariel

Ginger R said:


> Hi, my daughter slept on the sofa bed at saratoga for 6 nights in July and slept fine on it. She weighs about 85 lbs. I would think children would generally be fine on it. Hope this helps. Enjoy!





The Jackal said:


> I believe all sleeper sofas at all DVC properties are the same. The newer ones at RIV and the new refurbished rooms at SSR will be a Murphy style sofa bed with a real mattress. The first rooms should be going back into inventory soon.


Thank you both for your replies.  I did not want to count on getting a refurbished room, and I had read posts complaining about the sofa beds.  But it sounds like it will be fine!


----------



## Brett Wyman

I know WDW is not a bike friendly place but how is it biking from SSR to DS? I have a cargo bike so my kids ride on the back of my bike and my wife follows.


----------



## The Jackal

Brett Wyman said:


> I know WDW is not a bike friendly place but how is it biking from SSR to DS? I have a cargo bike so my kids ride on the back of my bike and my wife follows.


They have bike rentals at SSR. DS is a short ride from SSR, so riding yours shouldn’t be a problem around the resort or to DS. Not sure if they let you bike through DS.


----------



## Coloradomom

Does anyone know when they will be finished with the rehab of the beverage area at the Artists Palette.? It was already underway when we were there in May and I thought for certain that it would be done by our next trip in October but now I hear they are giving out cans of soda for the refilllable mugs. Thanks


----------



## Coloradomom

Coloradomom said:


> Does anyone know when they will be finished with the rehab of the beverage area at the Artists Palette.? It was already underway when we were there in May and I thought for certain that it would be done by our next trip in October but now I hear they are giving out cans of soda for the refilllable mugs. Thanks


Bump...anyone?


----------



## Happy99

Anyone have any updates on the refurb? Have they completed the two buildings they were working on so far? I did see photos on a different website from about two weeks ago and everything was in furniture wise. The mattresses still had the plastic on them and the kitchen items such as coffee pot were not yet on the counters.  Haven't seen any updates since.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Just saw this awesome walkthrough of a renovated three bedroom:


----------



## jaysmom4285

Coloradomom said:


> Does anyone know when they will be finished with the rehab of the beverage area at the Artists Palette.? It was already underway when we were there in May and I thought for certain that it would be done by our next trip in October but now I hear they are giving out cans of soda for the refilllable mugs. Thanks



We were there last week, and the beverage area was operating normally.


----------



## PrincessNelly

One Bedroom Walkthrough:


----------



## PrincessNelly

Two Bedroom Walkthrough:


----------



## disney075

Any idea on when the room refubrs will be done on the standard rooms (not just the preferred rooms)?


----------



## bwvBound

I'd enjoy the video walkthroughs more if the couple would hand the camera to the person NOT doing the talking in the tour.  Have the camera person stand back to show the wall bed being opened, etc.  It might save on some of the camera movement, as well.

Updating as I watch the 1BR walkthrough:

"Very, very _large_ single vanity": Who are kidding?  Those shallow cubbies and counter space are rather stingy in my view.  I'm glad the sink next to the shower is no longer a pedestal (glad for the shelf!) but wish they'd made the sink's counter near the tub deeper.  Same for the tiny, "walk in" closet.  Poor use of available space and let's move the cleaning supplies to the foyer closet.  Oh, wait!  The unit didn't have a foyer closet!  BAD DISNEY, BAD DISNEY!  Ugh.  Too little storage in this redesign ... what were they thinking??


----------



## jlb727

Thanks for posting those videos! I absolutely LOVE the refurb. I feel like it gives my Saratoga points so much more value (for me, at least). I'm really excited to stay here now.


----------



## DisFanDad

Hello folks, anyone seen pictures or tours of a Renovated studio ??? anyone have info if they have completed the refurb in the first two buildings ? (I have to assume they have if people are getting room tours).  

Would really like to see what elements are, and are not, in the Studios.

Thanks


----------



## pepperandchips

DisFanDad said:


> Hello folks, anyone seen pictures or tours of a Renovated studio ??? anyone have info if they have completed the refurb in the first two buildings ? (I have to assume they have if people are getting room tours).
> 
> Would really like to see what elements are, and are not, in the Studios.
> 
> Thanks


Try this link, hopefully it takes you right to a post of studio pics:  https://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=14092214&postcount=273


----------



## Jenniebee

I really love this refurb. I just watched the entire video series posted above.  I think these rooms look great.  To be honest I have not been crazy about any of the refurbs in recent years like BC, YC, Coronado, and Pop Century.  Seems like the decor style they are doing lately has been so plain and blah, really dialed down themeing.  But this one I have to say I really think they got it right!  I love it.

I am attempting to purchase SSR and this makes me really look forward to staying there.

I am just in the contract stage right now and I am actually super nervous because I just listened to a DVC podcast yesterday where they mentioned that SSR is one of the most frequent to be taken at ROFR so now I am super worried that I am not going to get this.


----------



## PrincessNelly




----------



## THE BARRON

We absolutely love SSR, joined in 2003 and almost exclusively stay there. Disney Springs is one our favorite places being that most of our trips are couples only.


----------



## kshark1958

Staying at SSR our next trip. Going to Hoop Dee Doo Review one night. Just wondering the best way to get there from SSR. I'm thinking bus to MK then boat to Fort Wilderness. Is their any better way I'm thinking an hour to get there the way I'm thinking.


----------



## Jenniebee

Yes that is probably the best way.  You want to ultimately go to FW by boat, because you will arrive on the HDD side.  If you take a FW bus, like from Disney Springs for example, you will arrive at the opposite end of the property.


----------



## BobNed

kshark1958 said:


> Staying at SSR our next trip. Going to Hoop Dee Doo Review one night. Just wondering the best way to get there from SSR. I'm thinking bus to MK then boat to Fort Wilderness.


You way is fine but it still takes quite a while.  

The very easiest and fastest way is to take a Minnie Van.  Minnie Vans are allowed to drop you off right in front of Pioneer Hall.  Of course you do have to pay a pretty penny for that luxury.


----------



## LSUmiss

Does anyone know if I have a crib delivered to the resort & meet the delivery person at check-in in the lobby as required by Disney now, can I ask bell services to bring it to the room with my other luggage?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Not an owner but I rented pointed for a stay last month and I have to say, I loved SSR! The food court/QS area was still under construction but it wasn’t a problem in the least. The owner of the points upgraded me to a preferred room without my knowledge which was a nice surprise. Buses were decent most of the time, the boat to DS was so quick and convenient. Staff was the friendliest I’ve encountered at any resort in wdw. Room refurbs are underway but my non-refurbed room was great. Would definitely stay here again!


----------



## julie1218

hello, i'm not sure if this the right place to ask this, plz redirect me if i'm in the wrong spot.

does anyone know where the minnie vans pick up at SSR? i'm thinking of taking one to save time to RD at MK. will they pick us up right at our building or is there a specific place they pick up?

any idea what time i should request the minnie van to make emh rd at 8am at mk on 11/8?

thank you.


----------



## MonaMN

hereforthechurros said:


> Not an owner but I rented pointed for a stay last month and I have to say, I loved SSR! The food court/QS area was still under construction but it wasn’t a problem in the least. The owner of the points upgraded to a preferred room without my knowledge which was a nice surprise. Buses were decent most of the time, the boat to DS was so quick and convenient. Staff was the friendliest I’ve encountered at any resort in wdw. Room refurbs are underway but my non-refurbed room was great. Would definitely stay here again!


Glad to hear - we are renting points for a night before our cruise in January and I'm excited to check it out.

Anyone have any updates on the progress of the refurb?


----------



## Goldfish Are Feral

julie1218 said:


> hello, i'm not sure if this the right place to ask this, plz redirect me if i'm in the wrong spot.
> 
> does anyone know where the minnie vans pick up at SSR? i'm thinking of taking one to save time to RD at MK. will they pick us up right at our building or is there a specific place they pick up?
> 
> any idea what time i should request the minnie van to make emh rd at 8am at mk on 11/8?
> 
> thank you.



As far as I know Minnie Vans will pick you up at your door. When we used them on our last trip, we were in the Paddock area and our Minnie Van came straight to our door practically.


----------



## LSUmiss

Does anyone know if check in is still at 4 for cash reservations?


----------



## Palmettosweetheart

We just bought in at SSR!! We can't wait for our first stay, and I love looking at all of the pictures, videos, and information posted by everyone!


----------



## mrsap

Palmettosweetheart said:


> We just bought in at SSR!! We can't wait for our first stay, and I love looking at all of the pictures, videos, and information posted by everyone!



Congrats! We are also new SSR owners! Renovations look beautiful. Looks like the dues went up quite a bit for us.

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...020-disney-vacation-club-annual-dues-revealed


----------



## js

Hi. Booking a GV for next November. Are the GVs refurbed or will they be by then?


----------



## PrincessDuck

Grand Villas are all over the resort, so they will be refurbed as they move thru the resort.  I do believe that there is a video of a refurbed 3 bedroom in the section that they are currently working on.


----------



## js

PrincessDuck said:


> Grand Villas are all over the resort, so they will be refurbed as they move thru the resort.  I do believe that there is a video of a refurbed 3 bedroom in the section that they are currently working on.


Thank you. I would want one that faces DTD. Its an adult trip with the focus of golf, spa and DTD for music, drinks and food at night with 2-3 park days most.


----------



## js

Thank you. Just saw the refurbed GV. Going next year hope I get one. 
When looking at the video, it looked like there are four full bathrooms in the GV. Is that correct?
Thanks.


----------



## mickeymorse

We are staying at SSR for our 1st time for 3 nights precruise at the end of January. I just finished reading the 1st post from this thread and it brought me back to our first DVC presentation at SSR in 2007. We were staying at OKW and decided to check out ownership at that time. Being the Disney fans we were, it made sense to us. The best thing I can say about it was the lack of pushiness by the sales rep. We went home and were able to research ourselves and found a resale contract at VWL that we couldn't say no to. For us VWL was home. After almost 12 years of ownership we've managed to try a few others. Now its SSRs turn. I've yet to be disappointed by any of them. My biggest gripe would be AKVs distance to everything. Loved the resort, not the transportation. Okay enough with the long-windedness. Looking forward to checking out this resort and seeing what it has to offer. Polling everyone as to their favourite areas to stay. We're staying in a standard studio so our choices are such. Love to hear others perspectives.


----------



## arminnie

We like staying at Congress Park as I feel that we are just a few yards from DS. That is a preferred section. Paddock can be almost as close and is standard.

A decade ago I remember friends telling me how much more they liked the Boardwalk area because there was so much more to do. Now DS is the place with the most restaurants and entertainment.

We check in online and sometimes never even set foot in the Carriage House.


----------



## Bellecruiser

js said:


> Thank you. Just saw the refurbed GV. Going next year hope I get one.
> When looking at the video, it looked like there are four full bathrooms in the GV. Is that correct?
> Thanks.


Yes, there are 4 full bathrooms.


----------



## js

Bellecruiser said:


> Yes, there are 4 full bathrooms.



This is fabulous!
Thank you!
We will have three couples and so happy we all have our own full bathroom and the one by the kitchen will just be a bonus LOL
Thanks so much!


----------



## roux_crew

Hello!! My family is renting points at SS starting 12/1. I was curious if I am able to make specific room requests via fax even though I am not the DVC owner? When I asked the agent from the rental site she said I could request when I get to the hotel to check in. I was under the assumption that it would probably be too late at that point.


----------



## Sandisw

roux_crew said:


> Hello!! My family is renting points at SS starting 12/1. I was curious if I am able to make specific room requests via fax even though I am not the DVC owner? When I asked the agent from the rental site she said I could request when I get to the hotel to check in. I was under the assumption that it would probably be too late at that point.



To be honest, we have been told that for DVC reservations, they don’t really accept the faxes,  The owner of the reservation could put one in for you, but if the rental agency has already indicated that you should do it at check in, I’m going to venture to guess that they don’t bother owners to do that.

Once you check in, you can certainly ask and they will try to accommodate.  In my experience, I havent had much luck with requests unless I have asked for things i know is the opposite of what others want.

Have fun!


----------



## Brian Noble

roux_crew said:


> Hello!! My family is renting points at SS starting 12/1. I was curious if I am able to make specific room requests via fax even though I am not the DVC owner? When I asked the agent from the rental site she said I could request when I get to the hotel to check in. I was under the assumption that it would probably be too late at that point.


The room assignments are done by the resort staff, not DVC. If you are using e.g. the TouringPlans fax tool it should work. But you can’t call it in for a rented reservation; for that you need to be the Member.


----------



## justadreamaway77

We just signed the contract and sent in cashier's checks.....we can't wait to book our first trip to SSR, I mean HOME!!!!! (Already had a reservation with rented points at AKL this February so we will be sure to stop by and take it all in)


----------



## justadreamaway77

Wakey said:


> View attachment 373676 View attachment 373677 View attachment 373678


Is the Murphy bed a full or a queen?


----------



## Wakey

justadreamaway77 said:


> Is the Murphy bed a full or a queen?



A US queen size. UK King.


----------



## js

Just booked for my 30th anniversary a GV at SSR for November 10-15.  We specifically want to go to DTD in the evenings for drinks and dinners with maybe 1-2 park days and possibly golf and spa. I booked standard view since we will be staying out late and all in shape enough to walk.  

However, if I want to be closest to walkway for DTD, I am to request the Grandstand area, is that correct?
Would any Standard area get me a possibility of a DTD view?

I don't care about being close to bus stops or foodcourt since our days are ending in DTD, with the exception of my hopefully getting Highway in the Sky Dinearound and then TotW to end the night. Love that!


----------



## justadreamaway77

js said:


> Just booked for my 30th anniversary a GV at SSR for November 10-15.  We specifically want to go to DTD in the evenings for drinks and dinners with maybe 1-2 park days and possibly golf and spa. I booked standard view since we will be staying out late and all in shape enough to walk.
> 
> However, if I want to be closest to walkway for DTD, I am to request the Grandstand area, is that correct?
> Would any Standard area get me a possibility of a DTD view?
> 
> I don't care about being close to bus stops or foodcourt since our days are ending in DTD, with the exception of my hopefully getting Highway in the Sky Dinearound and then TotW to end the night. Love that!



Grandstand would be the farthest away for DTD.  For a standard view, you want to be in the Paddock, preferrably rooms 6500-6800


----------



## js

justadreamaway77 said:


> Grandstand would be the farthest away for DTD.  For a standard view, you want to be in the Paddock, preferrably rooms 6500-6800



Thank you so much! I do not know why I have "Request Grandstand" on a sticky in my folder LOL
Just made a new one, says, Request Paddock, rooms 6500-6800.

I will see if I can find views from that area.  Thank you so much!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

js said:


> Thank you so much! I do not know why I have "Request Grandstand" on a sticky in my folder LOL
> Just made a new one, says, Request Paddock, rooms 6500-6800.
> 
> I will see if I can find views from that area.  Thank you so much!



Some of the Grandstand rooms would put you quite close to a walkway to DS and also close to the boats.   And it's the first pick up and drop off for park buses which is why a lot of people like that section.   I'd have thought that those rooms would be much closer to DS access than many of the Paddock rooms but someone probably has done a google earth and definitely knows.


----------



## js

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Some of the Grandstand rooms would put you quite close to a walkway to DS and also close to the boats.   And it's the first pick up and drop off for park buses which is why a lot of people like that section.   I'd have thought that those rooms would be much closer to DS access than many of the Paddock rooms but someone probably has done a google earth and definitely knows.



Dang! I think I remember your telling me this exact thing.
I will add Grandstand and then go to touringplans and find out where exactly I want to be. Being close to the boats and first pick up/drop of for buses is nice, although we will only be at parks 1-2 days but that is also a nice perk.
I will add back my Grandstand too LOL
Thank you!


----------



## Spridell

Hi all, I have a question about the Treehouse's 

Staying next month for the first time.  I know you need to tap your MB to get through the gates, but my question is, will my MB band work to get through the gates in the morning BEFORE my room is ready?  Or do I need to wait for the text saying my room is ready before I can get through the gates?

thanks


----------



## DizDaD7

js said:


> Dang! I think I remember your telling me this exact thing.
> I will add Grandstand and then go to touringplans and find out where exactly I want to be. Being close to the boats and first pick up/drop of for buses is nice, although we will only be at parks 1-2 days but that is also a nice perk.
> I will add back my Grandstand too LOL
> Thank you!


That 1st bldg (8501-) is closest to the Carriage house, and GOLF!!! If you walk around the back ( where you check in for GOLF, you can actually head over the bridge abd follow the path around to the opposite end of DS's...I've done that before. Not sure if it's indeed shorter than the Closest Paddock bldg., but still another option. You'll come from the side where Bongo's is...If that helps


----------



## pepperandchips

Spridell said:


> Hi all, I have a question about the Treehouse's
> 
> Staying next month for the first time.  I know you need to tap your MB to get through the gates, but my question is, will my MB band work to get through the gates in the morning BEFORE my room is ready?  Or do I need to wait for the text saying my room is ready before I can get through the gates?
> 
> thanks


I can’t answer this for sure but I’ve had problems in the past if my magic band hadn’t been used already to open the room door (at parking gates in the returning guest lane). I’d stop by the lobby just to ensure it’s working/activated for that reservation. before trying the treehouse gate.


----------



## SL6827

Can't sing the praises enough for building #85!


----------



## sharadoc

Hi. Is it typical to get your room later than 4:00? We did online check-in for today months ago and I even updated to take first available but its 5:10 and still nothing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sharadoc said:


> Hi. Is it typical to get your room later than 4:00? We did online check-in for today months ago and I even updated to take first available but its 5:10 and still nothing.



Possible but I wouldn't say typical.  The notification system definitely can have issues so I'd recommend checking with the front desk.  It may be that there was just an issue with the text or email.


----------



## McMonsters

Of all the times we have checked in at SSR on a Saturday it is at least 5:00 or later before the room is ready.   Other days of the week it was closer to lunch time.


----------



## DizDaD7

Does anyone have an update on how many rooms/bldgs have been refurb'd yet?


----------



## preemiemama

DizDaD7 said:


> Does anyone have an update on how many rooms/bldgs have been refurb'd yet?


I'd love an answer to this as well.  I did find a thread about the murphy beds having issues like Riviera- wondering if that will impact the progress?
https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-ssr-murphy-beds-being-scrutinized.3783325/


----------



## The Jackal

DizDaD7 said:


> Does anyone have an update on how many rooms/bldgs have been refurb'd yet?


They were working on the third building, not too long ago. I would think at the most 3. It is taking a little longer than planned.  Wakey seems to always have the best latest info.


----------



## DizDaD7

preemiemama said:


> I'd love an answer to this as well.  I did find a thread about the murphy beds having issues like Riviera- wondering if that will impact the progress?
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-ssr-murphy-beds-being-scrutinized.3783325/


I did see that as well,
Crazy how after all that time, something as severe as that can still happen.


The Jackal said:


> They were working on the third building, not too long ago. I would think at the most 3. It is taking a little longer than planned.  Wakey seems to always have the best latest info.


Cool thank you, I'm debating on whether or not to book a Standard or premium studio for next fall. Not knowing is making it a lil difficult, but we shall see.


----------



## The Jackal

DizDaD7 said:


> I did see that as well,
> Crazy how after all that time, something as severe as that can still happen.
> 
> Cool thank you, I'm debating on whether or not to book a Standard or premium studio for next fall. Not knowing is making it a lil difficult, but we shall see.



On another  thread someone said they were done the third building in Congress Park and working on the fourth one.


----------



## piglet1979

We have a 2 bedroom (Standard) booked.  I am looking to request a room that is close to the main area also close to a bus stop.  Can any suggest the best place to request?  I know this is only a request and we may not get what we are looking for.


----------



## jaysmom4285

The Grandstand section is next to the Carriage House and the food court and restaurant, and the bus stop is close to any of the buildings. The dock for the boat to Disney Springs is also just behind the Carriage House, and that is very convenient. It also has the advantage of being the first stop for buses in the resort, so you're virtually assured of a seat in the morning going to the parks, and you're the first to be dropped off later when you're tired and just want to get to your room.  There are four other bus stops after the Grandstand, and it isn't at all unusual for the bus to be completely full after the third stop.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

piglet1979 said:


> We have a 2 bedroom (Standard) booked.  I am looking to request a room that is close to the main area also close to a bus stop.  Can any suggest the best place to request?  I know this is only a request and we may not get what we are looking for.



If you go to the first page of this thread, there is a map of the resort. Every section has a bus stop, so no matter where you're at, you will be relatively close to one. For standard, the closest area to the main hub is Grandstand in the 8501-8836 rooms. There's a walking path nearby that takes you to the main hub in 4-5 mins. The rest of the buildings in Grandstand are going to be a bit further of a walk though. In Paddock, rooms 5501-5836 are right near the bridge to the main hub. That would be a roughly 10 min walk to the main hub. Again, the other rooms in Paddock are going to be a further walk.


----------



## Wakey

They have virtually finished Congress and are moving to Springs for anyone who doesn’t know.
Thus if you want to be guaranteed a refurb from about May/ June (if they keep current pace), book preferred.


----------



## LoveToVisitDisney

I thought Grandstand was Standard (not preferred) and renovation had not started yet?


----------



## Katy G.

LoveToVisitDisney said:


> I thought Grandstand was Standard (not preferred) and renovation had not started yet?


It is Standard.  My understanding is that they're just wrapping up Congress Park and moving to The Springs.


----------



## Wakey

LoveToVisitDisney said:


> I thought Grandstand was Standard (not preferred) and renovation had not started yet?


Sorry don’t know what I was thinking, of course I meant Congress- doh. Now amended. Think it’s because I’d just been reading the Grandstand query post above!


----------



## piglet1979

Thank you for the help.


----------



## lundve

Wakey said:


> They have virtually finished Congress and are moving to Springs for anyone who doesn’t know.
> Thus if you want to be guaranteed a refurb from about May/ June (if they keep current pace), book preferred.



Would you still book preferred if going for a trip in the last weekend of August? Probably not enough standard rooms done to guarantee right?


----------



## js

Hi.
When is this refurb suppose to be completed?
I have a three bedroom GV booked for November 10-15 with two other couples for my 30th anniversary
and I booked Standard.

Thank you.


----------



## piglet1979

js said:


> Hi.
> When is this refurb suppose to be completed?
> I have a three bedroom GV booked for November 10-15 with two other couples for my 30th anniversary
> and I booked Standard.
> 
> Thank you.



What I have seen is that it will be 2 years before it is complete.


----------



## HelsBels16

bobbiwoz said:


> We were in Congress Park, and the pool was closed.


Out of interest was it bring refurbished in any way? We have just bought an SSR contract as we love it there for a chilled trip and it’s proximity to Disney Springs. The Congress Park pool is our favourite spot but last visit it seemed in need of a little TLC, especially the hottub.


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi, I'll be staying next week in a preferred studio that I rented thru David's DVC. Forgive me for my ignorance or if I missed this. Since it's preferred, does that mean I will be getting a refurb room? Also, is Congress the best area to be close to to food court and bus stop? Thanks


----------



## The Jackal

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi, I'll be staying next week in a preferred studio that I rented thru David's DVC. Forgive me for my ignorance or if I missed this. Since it's preferred, does that mean I will be getting a refurb room? Also, is Congress the best area to be close to to food court and bus stop? Thanks


No there are 2 Preferred area, Congress Park and the Springs. Most likely you will get a refurbished room since there are only 3 buildings in the Springs area and 1 will be under construction. Congress Park is not close to the food area and probably is the furthest from it besides the Tree House Villas. There is a bus stop in the middle of the 4 buildings in the Congress Park area. It is the fourth stop at SSR. The Springs is the fifth and last stop.


----------



## oufpat

We will be staying at SSR in a preferred studio for the first time in May. I originally requested Congress Park, but from reading above comments I think I should change my request to Springs for proximity to the food options and main pool. From pictures I've seen it doesn't lookalike there is a small table/chairs in these studios. And are the glasses and mugs all paper products now? Thank You


----------



## Wakey

Work being done on Springs now:


----------



## js

Wakey said:


> Work being done on Springs now:



Thank you.
Are there any Standard View GVs that are in buildings that have been updated?
I arrive in November and hoping to get a GV in an updated Standard View building.
I guess I'm not sure if all buildings have GVs, well I know I'm not sure of that LOL

Thanks.


----------



## Wakey

js said:


> Thank you.
> Are there any Standard View GVs that are in buildings that have been updated?
> I arrive in November and hoping to get a GV in an updated Standard View building.
> I guess I'm not sure if all buildings have GVs, well I know I'm not sure of that LOL
> 
> Thanks.



They have only done Congress (preferred) so far, then just started Springs last week (preferred). These are the only two preferred areas, and it is likely all of preferred will be thus upgraded by May ish- assuming they continue to work at roughly the same pace. There are 4 blocks in Congress, but only 3 in Springs, so they may get it done early May.
They will then start on the standard rooms. There are 11 blocks in total in the standard rooms, so this will take much longer to complete, - roughly 18 months is the thinking. So they will probably have done about 3-4 of those 11 by November. This means that there will probably only be about one third of the standard view done by then. Each building has two grand villas, so you could get any. By my best estimate, you would have around a one third chance of getting a Grand Villa in a standard by next November. You may be able to increase the odds by selecting and being lucky enough to be assigned the area which is done in standard by the time you go- but I would not count on getting it, as many making a special request will likely ask for the same area. I suspect Paddock will be after Springs,  then Carousel and then Grandstand- simply because that makes sense moving the gear. So if you select and get Paddock say (if indeed it is next) your chances by November would be very high. But my advice is unless you switch to preferred, be prepared to be disappointed I am afraid, keep an eye on where it goes after Springs, select that, and keep your finger's crossed.


----------



## Krystal41083

What’s the best place to order groceries from while staying at SSR? We have a 2 bedroom in Congress park booked for November. Usually we stop at wal mart but want to avoid that this trip.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Krystal41083 said:


> What’s the best place to order groceries from while staying at SSR? We have a 2 bedroom in Congress park booked for November. Usually we stop at wal mart but want to avoid that this trip.



you can order from Publix via Instacart.  They will deliver to the resort.  If you order alcohol then you have to be there in person, otherwise you can have it delivered to your room.


----------



## LoveToVisitDisney

Question on the boat from SSR to Disney Springs - I know it's the Blue Line, but where in Disney Springs does the boat dock - I've heard by the Boathouse but also heard by Circque.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Near the Boathouse, not Cirque.


----------



## Brett Wyman

So zero % of The Springs are completed at this time?


----------



## Bellecruiser

Correct.  They just started on the Springs.


----------



## quandrea

Just booked a last minute trip to SSR. I did a quick search this morning and all of February was available!  Must have completed some more rooms and put them back in the rotation!  Life has been super stressful and our family will really benefit from this time together. So thrilled!


----------



## Firepath

FYI: Just back from SSR. If you will be taking a non-folding wheelchair or scooter on a resort bus to HS in hopes of getting a boarding group for ROTR, I recommend taking the bus at the first stop, Grandstand. We drove right by the last two stops and couldn't take on more scooters after Carousel. I'm sure those left behind were pretty disappointed. Oh, that was at 6am.


----------



## disney075

We are staying in a two bedroom standard villa, do they come with wine bottle openers?


----------



## bobbiwoz

disney075 said:


> We are staying in a two bedroom standard villa, do they come with wine bottle openers?


it should have one.  Even studios come with wine bottle openers!


----------



## tgree9369

What is the likely-hood of getting a Refurb room in the Congress section (Deluxe Studio) when we arrive on July 5th, 2020?
We have and are going to continue to put in a request for Congress Park.


----------



## bananapepper

I am still trying to decide between SSR and AKL.  I am loving the new room renovations but wondered if the rest of the resort is getting refurbished too? Like the lobby, restaurants, and other common areas? From videos I've seen they look like they are in need of some freshening up. 

We plan on going on our first DVC stay Feb 2021 in a 2 bedroom suite...are those going to be ready by then?  

Thank you and I apologize if these questions have already been asked!


----------



## drcoulsey

Next month we will be staying at the Treehouse Villas.  Since we won’t have a car, I have requested a treehouse near the walkway to get to the Grandstand bus stop.   Taking the boat to The Springs would be another way to get to an alternative bus stop. What are the hours of the boats and how often do they come to the treehouse villa’s dock?


----------



## jaysmom4285

I've never stayed at the Treehouse Villas, but I have stayed in the Grandstand section several times.  The boats start at 10 or 10:30 A.M. and run about every twenty minutes or so, from whichever dock.


----------



## theresaruth

Quick overview: Back from Disney (12/29-1/6), stayed at SSR (Congress Park building 2, refurbished Studio Room), right on the path to Disney Springs.   I loved the room overall.  Very spacious, loved the wood floors and new bright decor, plenty of lighting.  A couple of things disappointed me though:  I missed having a table/chair to sit and have a light meal, table/chair replaced with storage bench (according to cast members, this is new norm. There's the murphy bed frame/structure, the bed had not been installed; the pullout couch was available.  Also the new large dresser (8 drawers, not to deep), main problem: drawers would not stay closed.  You close one draw and another would open.  Overall, I loved the refurbished room and would request to stay in Congress Park again.  Happy Travels.


----------



## dvcdis1864

We had a pre-refurbished room in Congress Park in late September 2019.  Looking forward to next time, when it'll be refurbished.

One thing that was also in a pre-refurbished state was the Congress Park pool, particularly the whirlpool spa, which was in a poor condition.

Has anyone heard if these are getting refurbished during the current project?


----------



## DVC2000

Rumor from cast members have said the pools will be the last phase of the project, but nothing official.


----------



## DVC2000

drcoulsey said:


> Next month we will be staying at the Treehouse Villas.  Since we won’t have a car, I have requested a treehouse near the walkway to get to the Grandstand bus stop.   Taking the boat to The Springs would be another way to get to an alternative bus stop. What are the hours of the boats and how often do they come to the treehouse villa’s dock?



We love the treehouses, but without a car you do a lot of walking or waiting for buses (in my opinion this is the only downside).  So if you are doing the parks everyday I would highly recommend renting a car from the Car Care Center.  Side note with the car you can drive to other DVC resorts and use their parking lot for easy access to the parks and if your AP holder you can use the standard Theme Park for free and if you have a disability sticker you will have access to the preferred parking spots.


----------



## dvcdis1864

DVC2000 said:


> Rumor from cast members have said the pools will be the last phase of the project, but nothing official.



Thanks.  At least it sounds like something's been mentioned.


----------



## chelynnah

DVC2000 said:


> We love the treehouses, but without a car you do a lot of walking or waiting for buses (in my opinion this is the only downside).  So if you are doing the parks everyday I would highly recommend renting a car from the Car Care Center.  Side note with the car you can drive to other DVC resorts and use their parking lot for easy access to the parks and if your AP holder you can use the standard Theme Park for free and if you have a disability sticker you will have access to the preferred parking spots.


 Nonono - Do not use other resorts’ parking for access to the parks. First it’s inconsiderate to those staying there who can’t find a place to park, second unless you have a reservation the guards may not let you in to park anyway, and third Disney does not allow it.  Plus why would you want to?  If you are staying on property parking at the parks is free, AP or not.

However parking at the resort is only free if you are staying on a DVC reservation.  If you are on a cash reservation you’ll need to pay for parking at the resort (I suspect since it’s treehouse villas it’s a DVC reservation)


----------



## pepperandchips

Back from a Disney trip that included 6 nights at Saratoga in a standard one bedroom villa. We were assigned building 95 in the Grandstand - far from what I preferred but it was so late when we arrived that I decided not to go to the front desk to ask about an alternate room assignment. 

I was surprised at how well-maintained the room seemed (except for a broken piece on the couch, which made it sag - it needs to be replaced). We were spoiled with the space as just a party of 2. I especially loved the jacuzzi tub for soaking tired feet and legs. I’m sad that the jetted tubs are being replaced with soaking tubs but understand why after running the one in our villa through a few cycles for cleaning before use. 

Overall I was surprised at how convenient the building ended up being - I’d have much rather been in the 85 building, but it wasn’t too long of a walk to the Springs bus stop and a short walk to the Disney Springs boat. We found if we really walked quickly we could just beat the bus to the Springs bus stop which was good if we saw the bus we wanted pulling away from the Grandstand bus stop when we were leaving the room. 

The building was very quiet and our room overlooked the golf course and Disney Vacation Club Way. Internet connection was good. No major issues. For anyone else planning, this resort does not have the wall-mounted toiletries, they are still the little bottles. We did encounter a situation I’d love to give feedback on if anyone staying soon can snap a picture of the letter left in the room with the manager’s information on it. I neglected to take down the information myself. 

I didn’t take room photos this time but let me know if I can help with any questions!


----------



## tpskult

Just got back from our first stay at SSR! Requested building 85 and was pleasantly surprised when the text came in and we were in room 8512. Room was in surprisingly good condition. Cant wait to go back.


----------



## tpskult

pepperandchips said:


> Back from a Disney trip that included 6 nights at Saratoga in a standard one bedroom villa. We were assigned building 95 in the Grandstand - far from what I preferred but it was so late when we arrived that I decided not to go to the front desk to ask about an alternate room assignment.
> 
> I was surprised at how well-maintained the room seemed (except for a broken piece on the couch, which made it sag - it needs to be replaced). We were spoiled with the space as just a party of 2. I especially loved the jacuzzi tub for soaking tired feet and legs. I’m sad that the jetted tubs are being replaced with soaking tubs but understand why after running the one in our villa through a few cycles for cleaning before use.
> 
> Overall I was surprised at how convenient the building ended up being - I’d have much rather been in the 85 building, but it wasn’t too long of a walk to the Springs bus stop and a short walk to the Disney Springs boat. We found if we really walked quickly we could just beat the bus to the Springs bus stop which was good if we saw the bus we wanted pulling away from the Grandstand bus stop when we were leaving the room.
> 
> The building was very quiet and our room overlooked the golf course and Disney Vacation Club Way. Internet connection was good. No major issues. For anyone else planning, this resort does not have the wall-mounted toiletries, they are still the little bottles. We did encounter a situation I’d love to give feedback on if anyone staying soon can snap a picture of the letter left in the room with the manager’s information on it. I neglected to take down the information myself.
> 
> I didn’t take room photos this time but let me know if I can help with any questions!



Stayed in a studio 8512 this past weekend which had the wall mounted toiletries.


----------



## Louise Potts

Bellecruiser said:


> you can order from Publix via Instacart.  They will deliver to the resort.  If you order alcohol then you have to be there in person, otherwise you can have it delivered to your room.


Hi there, i'm from the UK so apologies if this is a silly question but could I order groceries in advance or will I need to wait until i check in and receive my room number, if i did that do they deliver same day? Thanks!


----------



## Dizgirl0628

I’m excited to be staying at SSR for the first time this year! We are booked in a preferred 2 BR. I’m thinking I want to request Congress Park but I have two questions- is there a mug refill station at CP, and how quick is the walk between the lobby/Artist’s Palette from CP? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pepperandchips

tpskult said:


> Stayed in a studio 8512 this past weekend which had the wall mounted toiletries.


Thank you for the correction! Maybe it varies between room types - I just wish I had known so I could have brought more shower gel from home!


----------



## The Jackal

pepperandchips said:


> Thank you for the correction! Maybe it varies between room types - I just wish I had known so I could have brought more shower gel from home!


I think that they have put them in some buildings and not others yet. Since the refurbishment has started, they will change them when they redo the room. I stayed in building 85 in 2018 in a 2 bedroom and it had the wall mounted bottles. Can’t wait for the refurbishment to be completed.  That SSR 2 bedroom we stayed in was in better condition than the 2 bedroom VGF room we stayed in 2019. The major problem with the VGF room was the poor choice of materials for the kitchen cabinets and refrigerator door also the small pull down bed under the TV had made a hole in the floor. Besides these issues the room was gorgeous. We didn’t let these minor issues bother us. Our SSR room was dated, but almost flawless.


----------



## 2goofykiddos

Staying in SSR in a standard in May. Was told all of Springs and Congress Park are now preferred? Any ideas of what I should request then? Or nothing and cross my fingers for Pixie Dust. We are going on a relatively dead week.


----------



## pepperandchips

2goofykiddos said:


> Staying in SSR in a standard in May. Was told all of Springs and Congress Park are now preferred? Any ideas of what I should request then? Or nothing and cross my fingers for Pixie Dust. We are going on a relatively dead week.


What is important to you - convenience to a bus stop, close to main building, quiet, etc?

Next time I will request building 85 in the Grandstand which is next to a pool, close to the main building/lobby entrance, very close to the boat dock to Disney Springs, and a very reasonable walk to the Springs bus stop (the last one the park buses visit before departing the resort) as well as the Grandstand bus stop (the first one the buses visit upon returning to the resort except for the Disney Springs bus I believe).


----------



## 2goofykiddos

Thank you. I may call back and request it!


----------



## mla973

Any word if there are still issues with the murphy beds? That was a big selling point for us in the one-bedroom preferred room. We check in 2/16.


----------



## oufpat

I have a preferred studio booked for May, I requested the Springs. Which building is closest to the Grandstand bus stop? Never stayed at SSR before and from what I understand, the Grandstand is first pick-up and drop-off.


----------



## andykastell

I’m so excited. I will be checking in tomorrow at SSR, this is my first time renting points and also in Disney in over 10 years!


----------



## Wakey

DVC2000 said:


> Rumor from cast members have said the pools will be the last phase of the project, but nothing official.



I’ve seen very little about renovations in the remainder of the resort. If anyone is going can they try to find out- anything planned for reception, Turf Club etc ?


----------



## Louise Potts

Hi all, does anyone know if the studio kitchens come with any basics, like teatowels, cloths, washing up liquid - or do we need to pick those up to bring? April is our first DVC stay so I am unsure if anything is included as we are newbies to DVC!


----------



## han22735

Louise Potts said:


> Hi all, does anyone know if the studio kitchens come with any basics, like teatowels, cloths, washing up liquid - or do we need to pick those up to bring? April is our first DVC stay so I am unsure if anything is included as we are newbies to DVC!


There will be paper towels, a wash cloth, sponge and dish soap provided.


----------



## Louise Potts

han22735 said:


> There will be paper towels, a wash cloth, sponge and dish soap provided.


thats great thanks for letting me know, can i ask you another odd question, sorry we have never done DVC, seen as theres no housekeeping will i need to order toilet roll in my instacart delivery?


----------



## han22735

Louise Potts said:


> thats great thanks for letting me know, can i ask you another odd question, sorry we have never done DVC, seen as theres no housekeeping will i need to order toilet roll in my instacart delivery?


No toilet paper is also provided.  If there's anything you run out of it can be replenished at any point by calling housekeeping.


----------



## Louise Potts

han22735 said:


> No toilet paper is also provided.  If there's anything you run out of it can be replenished at any point by calling housekeeping.


great - thanks so much for replying, i really appreciate it. Can i ask you one last thing?! I feel nervous ordering instacart to the resort, it is allowed right? And do you know if they deliver it to your room or to bell services? Thanks so much


----------



## mla973

I called a few weeks ago in reference to a food delivery, and they will hold it. The guest name on the reservation and the word "guest" need to be on there. There is a $6 charge for the resort to receive the delivery. 



Louise Potts said:


> great - thanks so much for replying, i really appreciate it. Can i ask you one last thing?! I feel nervous ordering instacart to the resort, it is allowed right? And do you know if they deliver it to your room or to bell services? Thanks so much


----------



## han22735

Louise Potts said:


> great - thanks so much for replying, i really appreciate it. Can i ask you one last thing?! I feel nervous ordering instacart to the resort, it is allowed right? And do you know if they deliver it to your room or to bell services? Thanks so much


We use instacart through publix every trip and have never had a problem or felt weird.  Bell services will hold it till your ready.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Hi all,
Forgive me for not reading through to find this answer, but I have just booked our first 2 bedroom at SSR.  We are usually 1 bedroom people so we are looking forward to the extra space.  

I was looking at pics online and saw that some of the 2 bedrooms have double beds, but my memory is that a studio has one bed with a pullout.  I booked just a standard 2 bedroom.  Will I have double beds or the one bed with a pullout?  Thanks!


----------



## DizDaD7

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Hi all,
> Forgive me for not reading through to find this answer, but I have just booked our first 2 bedroom at SSR.  We are usually 1 bedroom people so we are looking forward to the extra space.
> 
> I was looking at pics online and saw that some of the 2 bedrooms have double beds, but my memory is that a studio has one bed with a pullout.  I booked just a standard 2 bedroom.  Will I have double beds or the one bed with a pullout?  Thanks!


I don't think they ever had dbl. beds, from my memory , maybe except for the couch pullout possibly. But moving forward everything will be queen.
Here's a link to the newly renovated 2br.
EDIT: BTW  it will sleep 9 now ,if need be.


----------



## Louis morrell

I think the dedicated 2br( called 2br villa on DVC site) have 2 beds in one room and the lockoffs (called 2br lockoff villa) have a bed and a pull out as the extra room can be rented as a studio. They are two different bookings. I just booked a 2br dedicated for thanksgiving. The 2 beds were the driving factor.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/2-br-lock-off-vs-dedicated.3790844/#post-61535558Here is a thread about what you are asking.


----------



## ssnelle

I’m an owner at SSR.  Visited twice but never stayed there.  It is immense


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Louis morrell said:


> I think the dedicated 2br( called 2br villa on DVC site) have 2 beds in one room and the lockoffs (called 2br lockoff villa) have a bed and a pull out as the extra room can be rented as a studio. They are two different bookings. I just booked a 2br dedicated for thanksgiving. The 2 beds were the driving factor.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/2-br-lock-off-vs-dedicated.3790844/#post-61535558Here is a thread about what you are asking.



Thank you so much for your response. You are correct!  I went back to the booking categories and the standard villa has the double beds while the lock-off has the double with a sleeper.  I didn't even realize that information was there--I just book and move on.  Thanks for teaching me something new!


----------



## PrincessDuck

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Thank you so much for your response. You are correct!  I went back to the booking categories and the standard villa has the double beds while the lock-off has the double with a sleeper.  I didn't even realize that information was there--I just book and move on.  Thanks for teaching me something new!


They are Queen size beds, not double beds.  The sofa bed in the living room is a queen sofa bed and the sofa bed in the studio portion of a lock-off is a double bed.  I am not nitpicking on you, but the size difference does matter to me when I am booking rooms.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

PrincessDuck said:


> They are Queen size beds, not double beds.  The sofa bed in the living room is a queen sofa bed and the sofa bed in the studio portion of a lock-off is a double bed.  I am not nitpicking on you, but the size difference does matter to me when I am booking rooms.


No, I'm glad you pointed that out! So happy that they are QUEEN and it does matter--especially if you have ever stayed at BLT with their sleeper(very small)!! Love BLT, but that was too small for us.


----------



## mla973

I've read on another thread that the Congress Park building refurbs are complete and that crews have moved to The Springs. Are there any official sources confirming this? We check in this weekend (preferred one bedroom), and like everyone else, are hoping we luck out with a room in CP. The new rooms look amazing and I hope we get a sprinkling of Disney magic.


----------



## PrincessDuck

There are no official sources......just feet on the ground that have been reporting what they have seen in that thread.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/ssr-renovations.3760497/


----------



## DisMomKY

We just booked our first stay home at SSR! We booked a preferred one bedroom for September  I’m hoping for a renovated room, they look beautiful!


----------



## The Jackal

DisMomKY said:


> We just booked our first stay home at SSR! We booked a preferred one bedroom for September  I’m hoping for a renovated room, they look beautiful!


All preferred rooms should be done well before September. Have fun and Welcome home.


----------



## kittyab

We just got back from SSR on Sunday.  They were still working on Congress park then.

We did have one of new Studios, very nice.  My DD loved the murphy bed.


----------



## morganms22

I have a Riviera Club deluxe studio booked for late April, but I can get SSR one bedroom either preferred or not instead. I'm thinking of switching as the idea of a full kitchen with a toddler plus the additional space is enticing me. What are the chances of getting a renovated room? Do I need to book the "preferred" one bedroom for it to be a potential option? Thanks!


----------



## Donna M

morganms22 said:


> I have a Riviera Club deluxe studio booked for late April, but I can get SSR one bedroom either preferred or not instead. I'm thinking of switching as the idea of a full kitchen with a toddler plus the additional space is enticing me. What are the chances of getting a renovated room? Do I need to book the "preferred" one bedroom for it to be a potential option? Thanks!



If only Congress Park is almost done, than yes, you need to book the preferred category.  In addition to the extra space and full kitchen you'll also get an in-unit washer and dryer which can come in very handy if needed.


----------



## morganms22

Donna M said:


> If only Congress Park is almost done, than yes, you need to book the preferred category.  In addition to the extra space and full kitchen you'll also get an in-unit washer and dryer which can come in very handy if needed.


Thank you for mentioning the washer and dryer! That can be a life saver these days with a little one!


----------



## SwanVT2

Where is Chip n Dale's Cafe near the golf course? Hope we get a room in the Paddock area, but the Cafe looks like it has some good options.  What do people think of their offerings? Thanks!


----------



## DizDaD7

SwanVT2 said:


> Where is Chip n Dale's Cafe near the golf course? Hope we get a room in the Paddock area, but the Cafe looks like it has some good options.  What do people think of their offerings? Thanks!


LoL, It took me a minute or 2 to find out what in the world you were talking about...I've been over at SSR numerous times and played golf there like 4 times, and I never even knew that it was there..LoL
It is on the backside of the carriage House, ground level, kinda below the Turf club *(going towards the boat launch area)....It does have a rather large menu, and now that I know about it, I'm definitely going to give it a visit this fall.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

DizDaD7 said:


> LoL, It took me a minute or 2 to find out what in the world you were talking about...I've been over at SSR numerous times and played golf there like 4 times, and I never even knew that it was there..LoL
> It is on the backside of the carriage House, ground level, kinda below the Turf club *(going towards the boat launch area)....It does have a rather large menu, and now that I know about it, I'm definitely going to give it a visit this fall.


Wow, no kidding.  I'm embarrassed to mention how many Disney bloggers/YouTubers, etc that I watch and I've never heard mention of this either.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

SwanVT2 said:


> Where is Chip n Dale's Cafe near the golf course? Hope we get a room in the Paddock area, but the Cafe looks like it has some good options.  What do people think of their offerings? Thanks!



We passed it several times on the way to the boat dock, but never stopped. They do not take the DDP for meals, just so you know.


----------



## Bbbethei

Does anybody know if pool hours are posted for March? I'm not sure if I need to temper my kids' expectations for swimming on our arrival day.


----------



## mla973

We arrived 2/16. Booked a one-bedroom preferred. Got to SSR about 12:45. Had lunch. Room was not yet ready. There were no seats at the main pool. Went to Congress Park pool. Room became ready at 3:55. We lucked out with a room in Congress Park. Will post room view and number once we check out. Main pool hours are 10-8, and most pool chairs are gone or saved by 10:05 am as they let people in a few minutes early.


----------



## SwanVT2

Here now..put a post of my experience on the main DVC resort page. This post is about busses. This morning at 6:30 dd and I went out to get the bus at carousel. We were crossing the street and running to the bus. The bus stopped, opened its door and left. I was waving trying to get the guy's attention.  He didn't see me, I get it, but why wouldn't the bus wait a minute to see if anyone is coming? We started racing to the paddock.stop..we were a sight. Then a disney van driver saw us and gave us ride to next stop on bus loop. We had a breakfast reservation and did not want to.wait 20 minutes for another bus. When returning from.MK we saw the Saratoga bus pulling out and we were right there getting to the gate...waved our arms..looked the guy in the eye and he just drove on. I bet they aren't allowed to stop but this morning kinda floored me. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## RachelTori

SwanVT2 said:


> Here now..put a post of my experience on the main DVC resort page. This post is about busses. This morning at 6:30 dd and I went out to get the bus at carousel. We were crossing the street and running to the bus. The bus stopped, opened its door and left. I was waving trying to get the guy's attention.  He didn't see me, I get it, but why wouldn't the bus wait a minute to see if anyone is coming? We started racing to the paddock.stop..we were a sight. Then a disney van driver saw us and gave us ride to next stop on bus loop. We had a breakfast reservation and did not want to.wait 20 minutes for another bus. When returning from.MK we saw the Saratoga bus pulling out and we were right there getting to the gate...waved our arms..looked the guy in the eye and he just drove on. I bet they aren't allowed to stop but this morning kinda floored me. Has anyone else had this experience?



It happens and it's really upsetting when it does!  If the driver has started to pull out, he/she is not supposed to stop and allow anyone to board.   However, we did once see someone running after a bus that had clearly left its slot at Epcot, had passed the last slot and was ready to make the right turn to exit; but this person wasn't going to give up and we were shocked to see the bus driver stop the bus and let the man on in the middle of the roadway!

We also saw a time at Disney Springs (while still Downtown Disney) where it was pouring rain, the driver had JUST closed his door; the bus was still in its slot and was almost empty; a couple arrived (drenched) and stood there practically begging for him to open the door and he proceeded to drive off.  The 6 or 7 of us on the bus were shouting at the driver to stop, but he proceeded to leave.  

I've seen many drivers wait when they see people walking toward their stop, even when it was fairly obvious the guests were going to another bus stop.  Those are the drivers who deserve our praise!  

My advice is if you can get the bus # - report it with the location and time of day.


----------



## The Jackal

SwanVT2 said:


> Here now..put a post of my experience on the main DVC resort page. This post is about busses. This morning at 6:30 dd and I went out to get the bus at carousel. We were crossing the street and running to the bus. The bus stopped, opened its door and left. I was waving trying to get the guy's attention.  He didn't see me, I get it, but why wouldn't the bus wait a minute to see if anyone is coming? We started racing to the paddock.stop..we were a sight. Then a disney van driver saw us and gave us ride to next stop on bus loop. We had a breakfast reservation and did not want to.wait 20 minutes for another bus. When returning from.MK we saw the Saratoga bus pulling out and we were right there getting to the gate...waved our arms..looked the guy in the eye and he just drove on. I bet they aren't allowed to stop but this morning kinda floored me. Has anyone else had this experience?


My DW and I were at Wilderness Lodge in December. We walked over to the boat to MK. As we walked up the dock the boat was there and was loading. The boat operator had closed the rope gate as we walked up the dock. The boat operator looked over at my DW and I, picked up the metal ramp to get on the boat, closed the door and took off. The other boat operator to go to the other resorts, walked over and said he should have had us board. No boat for 30 minutes due to Electric Water Parade. It’s frustrating.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Anyone know what the pools hours are in March? Seems our weekend is the start of spring break at WDW so I’m hoping that means expanded pool hours.


----------



## yaksack

We are planning a short trip in December.  We are looking to arrive 12/17 and leave 12/20.  How are the crowds?


----------



## sleepydog25

SwanVT2 said:


> Where is Chip n Dale's Cafe near the golf course? Hope we get a room in the Paddock area, but the Cafe looks like it has some good options.  What do people think of their offerings? Thanks!


We've been here since Sunday, and coincidentally, we stopped by Chip 'n Dale for a quick bite yesterday. I had the club sandwich, and it was tasty--not great but solid (they don't give you pickle). They can take any sandwich, by the way, and make it into a salad which they did for my wife (she had the club salad). Again, good but not amazing. They do have other options, such as a cucumber-based sandwich which sounds refreshing. Service was quick and efficient. You can ask for any item to go, as well, which we did as we went back to the room and ate there.



mla973 said:


> I've read on another thread that the Congress Park building refurbs are complete and that crews have moved to The Springs. Are there any official sources confirming this? We check in this weekend (preferred one bedroom), and like everyone else, are hoping we luck out with a room in CP. The new rooms look amazing and I hope we get a sprinkling of Disney magic.


Most of the major renovation at CP is done; however, there are still crews working on some rooms here, and given the number of trucks and personnel involved, it appears there is still some serious work being done (some of the trucks are electrical and cooling contractors). We are in 2123, so our room has been renovated, as well as the other rooms here in this particular building. Right next door, however, Villas 25xx-28xx, there appears to be quite a bit of refurb activity. On the other side of us, essentially the rest of CP, there is very little to no work being done that we can see.

As for the room itself (studio), overall, it's a huge improvement over the older style. Naturally,  being newer means it's shiny, largely undamaged, and quite clean.
- The new standard bed for the most recent refurbishments and construction is here, so plenty of storage underneath. No duvet, just white top spread, thin blanket, and sheet on top of fitted sheet.
- Big dresser with 6 drawers, a murphy bed mounted in the wall, a movable coffee table that shifts into table with storage inside, a sitting bench with two drawers, and two bedside tables with plugs and ports. The large dresser has power outlets and ports on both ends, as well, so your electronics should be well-served.
- Lighting is decent to good.
- The small fridge has no freezer.
- Utensils, plates, cups, are all plastic or paper.
- Automatic ventilation fan comes on with any activity in the bathroom area and stays on until it senses no movement after 5-10 minutes.
- Wall-mounted dispensers for shampoo, conditioner, and body wash. However, they still give you a couple of small soap bars and a small tube of lotion.
- TP is terrible as it is at every location within Disney, anymore.
- Big TV swings out from the wall which is convenient since the bed is off to one side.
- Furnishings are nice but as with most things dealing with Disney theming, quite bland and a bit monotonous. There is a touch of color in the wall behind the murphy bed which has a horse's head in a stable, but even that is mostly browns and grays. In fact, not one thing in the room is anything other than a variation of brown, black, cream, gray, or brass. The only noticeable Disney "artifact" in the room is a riding cap shaped with Mickey ears in one of the small wall prints. My wife calls it clean and minimalistic--I call it boring. Generic is a good word. 
- The shower/bath has good water flow and abundant hot water. There is a rainforest shower head along with a removable wand head shower nozzle.
- Coffee maker is typical drip style, not Keurig.
- Bathroom prep area has lighted mirror that swings out from the wall--nice touch says my wife. Oddly, on the opposite wall, the hand towel ring sits about six inches above the counter which makes it rather cumbersome as the towel then proceeds to take up room on the counter unless folded twice.
- Outdoor noise still a bit of an issue, though we've had good neighbors so far. Still, you can hear voices echoing along the hallways and the CM golf carts that roll by at all hours.
- Location is perfect for us--10 to 15 minutes to pretty much any place in DS, and our small verandah looks toward the quiet pool.* For the person wondering about pool hours, the main pools are 10-8. The quiet pool is 7-11 which is great for a late night soak in the hot tub. . .and for watching ducks swimming in the actual pool. * 

Overall, this has been a marvelous trip. Our walk to the gym in the morning is about 5 minutes. We can get to DS in 10. We drive to the parks, and that's been easy enough, too. Never an issue for parking, either. With this new, albeit bland, refurbishment, SSR has risen a few spots in our estimation. We're looking forward to coming back here in future visits.


----------



## sleepydog25

UPDATE: I'm typing this note early Friday morning, sitting on our verandah as the day begins to unfold, sipping coffee which we brewed in our room--we brought a Keurig and our own water. Anyway, it struck me last night that this newly refurbished room is reminiscent of the rooms we toured at Riviera. It has that same cream-brown-brass-gray color scheme, the similar minimalistic design to the artwork (only less color here), a very similar tile pattern in the bathroom and shower, and even the couch with the murphy bed looks almost the same. So, if you're a fan of Riviera, you'll love the new SSR. If not, then you may be disappointed. 

Also, one final point. Garbage cans. Disney must expect you to not have much refuse as there are only two small receptacles in the room. One of them is in the bathroom proper, and the other is located next to the bench with drawers. It has two sections, one for recyclables and one for plain trash. Neither side is very big, and there's a cover on it with openings indicating which is which. It doesn't take long to fill either side, and as there is no plastic bag in them, you have to dump out items, such as unconsumed coffee, before tossing the cup away. Both fill up quickly. 

The first four days, we had our trash emptied each day, so it wasn't an issue. Nothing happened yesterday: no trash, no towels, no spot check of which we were aware. Oddly, our very first day, we were visited and left with four extra towels and four extra hand towels. Go figure. 

We ate dinner at the Turf Club last night, sitting out on the patio. Overall, it was a solid meal. The fried shrimp with a faintly Asian remoulade was very good as the batter was very light, and the shrimp juicy. My wife's NY strip was ordered med-rare but most of it was medium. Still, it was close and it was tasty. When they describe the broccolini as having garlic, they weren't kidding! We devour garlic, but this particular presentation almost had too much. However, it and my asparagus were cooked perfectly. Despite my concerns about the cook on it, I ordered the duck breast with confit. It came out med to med-well (I ordered med-rare), so it was a little chewy. Part of that issue also had to do with not rendering the skin quite long enough, too. However, it was overall a nice effort on the chef's part, and the fennel-parsnip puree was excellent. I've had far worse duck (Monsieur Paul, I'm talking about you) and far better (pretty much every time we make it at home). I capped off the night with a slice of lemon meringue pie, another solid though unremarkable effort. It was more of an icebox pie consistency, and it could have used a bit more actual lemon flavor. Service was again, solid. On an average night for business, it took 35 minutes between our appetizer and our entree, with our server coming out twice to apologize. Between finishing my dessert and getting the check was another 15 minutes. Again, he apologized, and that was fine. Would we eat there again? Sure. Would we make an effort to go there if not staying at SSR? No. 

Finally, for those wondering about cleanliness, Disney has been better about wiping down things such as garbage cans and hand rails in resorts. They also have numerous self-dispensing hand sanitizer units at various entry points, such as the CP side entry to Disney Springs right past the boat dock. I've also noticed people taking greater care to wash hands and cough into their arms. We're heading out today for a one night stay at Kidani (long story) before heading home. It's been a marvelous trip.


----------



## DVCDUDE48

DizDaD7 said:


> LoL, It took me a minute or 2 to find out what in the world you were talking about...I've been over at SSR numerous times and played golf there like 4 times, and I never even knew that it was there..LoL
> It is on the backside of the carriage House, ground level, kinda below the Turf club *(going towards the boat launch area)....It does have a rather large menu, and now that I know about it, I'm definitely going to give it a visit this fall.


It|'s a hidden gem. There Turkey Club is very good!


----------



## SamFaniam

We are planning a December trip and wanted to ask about the renovations.  Does anyone know which of the standard sections they will start on after they finish the Springs area?  I know this is partly dependent on when real work can resume.


----------



## DizDaD7

SamFaniam said:


> We are planning a December trip and wanted to ask about the renovations.  Does anyone know which of the standard sections they will start on after they finish the Springs area?  I know this is partly dependent on when real work can resume.


If you want a guaranteed Refurbished room, then I'd suggest putting in for a preferred room instead. Those in Springs should definitely be done by then. & CP I believe are all done. 

In regards to your original question, I'm not sure which route they take next. My personal feeling would be Grandstand before Paddock, but who knows  .
The only drawback would be that you possibly can get stuck back in Carousel, which to me is Not where I'd like to be...Unless that is the only spot left on property.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

SSR owners here (2008) and the first time I noticed this forum.  YEAH.  

We have reservations for Congress Park 3 bedroom grand villa preferred in Sept.   My question is: what building number(s) should I "request" (when we get closer to the date) that is best located for access to DS _and_ the bus stop?  This will be for a family of 9 (family reunion vacation to MK and DCL).  I want the optimum location for herding everyone. TIA.


----------



## sleepydog25

Cruising Engineer said:


> SSR owners here (2008) and the first time I noticed this forum.  YEAH.
> 
> We have reservations for Congress Park 3 bedroom grand villa preferred in Sept.   My question is: what building number(s) should I "request" (when we get closer to the date) that is best located for access to DS _and_ the bus stop?  This will be for a family of 9 (family reunion vacation to MK and DCL).  I want the optimum location for herding everyone. TIA.


We were at CP in early March, and we were in building 2101-2436, specifically in room 2122. That building, as well as building 1501-1836 are the two closest to the bus stop in CP. To be fair, none of the buildings in CP are far from the stop. The closest building to DS is 1101-1436, though again, all of CP is relatively close. We loved our location in that we could walk to the Carriage House in five minutes and to DS in under 10. Even better, the quiet pool and hot tub was literally right outside our ground floor room, maybe 40 yards away. And the quiet pool area opens early and stays open late: 7 a.m. to 11 p.m., I believe. The pool sits between buildings 2101-2436 and 1501-1836, as a reference. It's easy to call up a map of Saratoga Springs to see just how all the buildings lie in relation to your needs. Hope this helps!


----------



## bernina

Hello!! Does anyone know if all Preferred studios have been refurbed? Thank you!!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

bernina said:


> Hello!! Does anyone know if all Preferred studios have been refurbed? Thank you!!


No they have not.


----------



## bernina

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> No they have not.



Thank you so much for the quick reply!


----------



## DisneyGal24

We’ve owned at SSR since 2012 and had our first stay there in 2015. We absolutely adore it! The grounds are beautiful and we enjoy the proximity to Disney Springs. We have always stayed in a studio but now we can’t come as often so we are staying in a 1BR. I am looking forward to staying here again soon! What do I need to know?


----------



## boswellnakia

Anyone with an idea of the closest grocery store?  We'll be flying in and didn't want to rent a car.  Hoping to take an Uber to the grocery store for some food for the 2BR.  With the changes, I thought I had heard that we couldn't ship packages to ourselves; anyone know for sure?  Thanks


----------



## Bullseye

[


boswellnakia said:


> Anyone with an idea of the closest grocery store?  We'll be flying in and didn't want to rent a car.  Hoping to take an Uber to the grocery store for some food for the 2BR.  With the changes, I thought I had heard that we couldn't ship packages to ourselves; anyone know for sure?  Thanks


Goodings is closest at the end of Hotel Plaza Blvd and S535. But, just a mile further on S535 is a nice Winn-Dixie with regular store prices. Plus, there's a fairly large ABC liquor store located right in the corner of their parking lot.

11957 S Apopka Vineland Rd, Orlando, FL 32836
https://www.winndixie.com/StoreDetails?search=2215


----------



## nelsonkg

We always use Winn-Dixie as well Gooding’s prices are outrageous!


----------



## scottb8888

Do the buildings (congress park) have number (when requesting a certain area)


----------



## sleepydog25

scottb8888 said:


> Do the buildings (congress park) have number (when requesting a certain area)


Yes. *1101-1436* (closest to DS-farthest from Carriage House); *1501-1836* (close to bus stop and leisure pool); *2101-2436* (close to bus stop and leisure pool); and* 2501-2836* (closest to Carriage House-farthest from DS). The buildings are set in a rough arc with the top of the arc being the two middle buildings above which are closest to the bus stop and leisure pool, and the two ends of the arc being close to DS or Carriage House, respectively. If you need more info, it's easy to google Saratoga Springs Disney map.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

scottb8888 said:


> Do the buildings (congress park) have number (when requesting a certain area)


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

When you get a room ready alert for SSR, it is the first 2 numbers from the room "block".  So, Congress Park has buildings #11, #15, #21 and #25.  However, touring plans has the building numbers listed differently.  You may be better off booking something descriptive vs specific building.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

scottb8888 said:


> Do the buildings (congress park) have number (when requesting a certain area)



Sorry forgot to quote you.  Response above.


----------



## boswellnakia

With the closure, we are still coming late June just to getaway.  Does anyone know if the walkway from the resort to Disney Springs is one of the official ways to enter Disney Springs and be screened?  I've read the screening locations, but I am not sure where some of them are.  I think the closest is the walk-bridge near the Disney Springs hotels. 

Is that correct?  Can I still walk easily from Saratoga to Disney Springs?  We have a preferred room and trying to figure out if I want to request Congress Park or Near Carriage House.  If the boats are running from the resort to the Springs, we would almost always take the boats.  If the walk way isn't open or easily accessible to a screening point, then I would rather request close to a pool.


----------



## 4ParkFamily

Which section is better Grandstand or Paddock. We are not in preferred section but want to be close to a pool and bar.


----------



## going/again

sleepydog25 said:


> We've been here since Sunday, and coincidentally, we stopped by Chip 'n Dale for a quick bite yesterday. I had the club sandwich, and it was tasty--not great but solid (they don't give you pickle). They can take any sandwich, by the way, and make it into a salad which they did for my wife (she had the club salad). Again, good but not amazing. They do have other options, such as a cucumber-based sandwich which sounds refreshing. Service was quick and efficient. You can ask for any item to go, as well, which we did as we went back to the room and ate there.
> 
> Most of the major renovation at CP is done; however, there are still crews working on some rooms here, and given the number of trucks and personnel involved, it appears there is still some serious work being done (some of the trucks are electrical and cooling contractors). We are in 2123, so our room has been renovated, as well as the other rooms here in this particular building. Right next door, however, Villas 25xx-28xx, there appears to be quite a bit of refurb activity. On the other side of us, essentially the rest of CP, there is very little to no work being done that we can see.
> 
> As for the room itself (studio), overall, it's a huge improvement over the older style. Naturally,  being newer means it's shiny, largely undamaged, and quite clean.
> - The new standard bed for the most recent refurbishments and construction is here, so plenty of storage underneath. No duvet, just white top spread, thin blanket, and sheet on top of fitted sheet.
> - Big dresser with 6 drawers, a murphy bed mounted in the wall, a movable coffee table that shifts into table with storage inside, a sitting bench with two drawers, and two bedside tables with plugs and ports. The large dresser has power outlets and ports on both ends, as well, so your electronics should be well-served.
> - Lighting is decent to good.
> - The small fridge has no freezer.
> - Utensils, plates, cups, are all plastic or paper.
> - Automatic ventilation fan comes on with any activity in the bathroom area and stays on until it senses no movement after 5-10 minutes.
> - Wall-mounted dispensers for shampoo, conditioner, and body wash. However, they still give you a couple of small soap bars and a small tube of lotion.
> - TP is terrible as it is at every location within Disney, anymore.
> - Big TV swings out from the wall which is convenient since the bed is off to one side.
> - Furnishings are nice but as with most things dealing with Disney theming, quite bland and a bit monotonous. There is a touch of color in the wall behind the murphy bed which has a horse's head in a stable, but even that is mostly browns and grays. In fact, not one thing in the room is anything other than a variation of brown, black, cream, gray, or brass. The only noticeable Disney "artifact" in the room is a riding cap shaped with Mickey ears in one of the small wall prints. My wife calls it clean and minimalistic--I call it boring. Generic is a good word.
> - The shower/bath has good water flow and abundant hot water. There is a rainforest shower head along with a removable wand head shower nozzle.
> - Coffee maker is typical drip style, not Keurig.
> - Bathroom prep area has lighted mirror that swings out from the wall--nice touch says my wife. Oddly, on the opposite wall, the hand towel ring sits about six inches above the counter which makes it rather cumbersome as the towel then proceeds to take up room on the counter unless folded twice.
> - Outdoor noise still a bit of an issue, though we've had good neighbors so far. Still, you can hear voices echoing along the hallways and the CM golf carts that roll by at all hours.
> - Location is perfect for us--10 to 15 minutes to pretty much any place in DS, and our small verandah looks toward the quiet pool.* For the person wondering about pool hours, the main pools are 10-8. The quiet pool is 7-11 which is great for a late night soak in the hot tub. . .and for watching ducks swimming in the actual pool. *
> 
> Overall, this has been a marvelous trip. Our walk to the gym in the morning is about 5 minutes. We can get to DS in 10. We drive to the parks, and that's been easy enough, too. Never an issue for parking, either. With this new, albeit bland, refurbishment, SSR has risen a few spots in our estimation. We're looking forward to coming back here in future visits.


 
Having a thick moment what does TP stand for ?


----------



## going/again

4ParkFamily said:


> Which section is better Grandstand or Paddock. We are not in preferred section but want to be close to a pool and bar.


I'd say paddock, best pool by far, and you can get hot food from the bar there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

going/again said:


> Having a thick moment what does TP stand for ?



Toilet paper I believe.


----------



## going/again

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Toilet paper I believe.



Thanks last thing I would of thought of


----------



## sleepydog25

going/again said:


> Having a thick moment what does TP stand for ?





going/again said:


> Thanks last thing I would of thought of


  Sorry, yes--toilet paper. There had been a few mentions and discussions re: the quality of toilet paper at Disney resorts over the past few weeks leading up to my post, albeit on other threads. The quality of TP is a rather low priority, I will agree; yet, I stand by my assertion that it's thin, low-quality stuff as you'd expect to see in a military base public restroom (I'm retired Air Force).


----------



## DisneyGal24

4ParkFamily said:


> Which section is better Grandstand or Paddock. We are not in preferred section but want to be close to a pool and bar.


Then you want to be at the Paddock.


----------



## bigAWL

boswellnakia said:


> With the closure, we are still coming late June just to getaway.  Does anyone know if the walkway from the resort to Disney Springs is one of the official ways to enter Disney Springs and be screened?  I've read the screening locations, but I am not sure where some of them are.  I think the closest is the walk-bridge near the Disney Springs hotels.
> 
> Is that correct?  Can I still walk easily from Saratoga to Disney Springs?  We have a preferred room and trying to figure out if I want to request Congress Park or Near Carriage House.  If the boats are running from the resort to the Springs, we would almost always take the boats.  If the walk way isn't open or easily accessible to a screening point, then I would rather request close to a pool.


This is a great question.  Here's the current statement on the Disney Springs site:

"At opening, we have also reduced Guest entryways to 4 locations: Orange and Lime garages, along with the Hotel Plaza Boulevard Pedestrian Bridge and the rideshare location."

The website describes rideshare locations as either bus loop at West End or Marketplace.  So I'm not sure what they mean when they say "the rideshare location."  The Marketplace bus loop looks to be directly accessible from the SSR bridge walkway, so I think that would be easy if it's open.  Depending on the barrier configurations, you may be able to walk from the SSR bridge behind the Marketplace buildings and access the checkpoint at the pedestrian bridge.  Or, theoretically, if you walk to the Buena Vista Dr gate for SSR, you could j-walk across that road to access the pedestrian bridge from the hotel plaza area (probably not recommended).

In any case, my guess is an entrance will be accessible from the SSR bridge when the resort opens.  That's my hope anyway.  I'm considering a trip in mid-August so please report back after our stay.


----------



## DizDaD7

4ParkFamily said:


> Which section is better Grandstand or Paddock. We are not in preferred section but want to be close to a pool and bar.


Yes I also would suggest Paddock.  Grandstand is fine, but the 2 times we were in that section, Quiet, Meant* Quiet*... Like literally no one..lol  I do enjoy when some people/kids are around TBH...Paddock had a good mixture of people/ families and yes their pool bar has some good drinks and snacks..


----------



## franbot

How far into the refurb is the resort?


----------



## The Jackal

franbot said:


> How far into the refurb is the resort?


I don’t know if anyone knows for sure what has happened since the closure. Before the closure Congress Park was just about finished or finished and work had started on the Springs buildings.


----------



## CastAStone

I haven't seen any livestreaming bloggers from SSR today, but presumably anyone there could figure out pretty quickly what the status of the renovation is. If anyone sees anything, let us know!


----------



## Janet McDonald

We are arriving on July 15 for our first stay at SS and we are so excited!  I looked up the grocery delivery and wal mart delivery looks like a good option.  I looked in the main grocery delivery thread and got the info from there, just wondering if anyone that had used the wal mart delivery at SS had any issues or insights.  The delivery fee is only 9.95 so I thought that was pretty good and cheaper than uber!


----------



## Doingitagain

Janet McDonald said:


> We are arriving on July 15 for our first stay at SS and we are so excited!  I looked up the grocery delivery and wal mart delivery looks like a good option.  I looked in the main grocery delivery thread and got the info from there, just wondering if anyone that had used the wal mart delivery at SS had any issues or insights.  The delivery fee is only 9.95 so I thought that was pretty good and cheaper than uber!


Are they allowing delivery to bell services, or do you have to meet the delivery person yourself? Not sure how to coordinate that now.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Doingitagain said:


> Are they allowing delivery to bell services, or do you have to meet the delivery person yourself? Not sure how to coordinate that now.


Oh dang I’m not sure.


----------



## Mflaherty

Any updates on the refurb? I have a standard view booked but I would love a refurbished room. Don’t want to waste more points when the parks aren’t fully open-


----------



## MI_firefighter

Does anyone know how to get to Disney Springs from SSR? Normally we walk or take a boat but I was wondering if they are options now


----------



## CastAStone

MI_firefighter said:


> Does anyone know how to get to Disney Springs from SSR? Normally we walk or take a boat but I was wondering if they are options now


I’ve seen confirmation that the Western pathway to DS is open. I haven’t seen word either way on the Eastern pathway


----------



## LadybugsMum

Joining this group as I've had an offer accepted on some SSR points and I'm waiting for all the contracts to be signed. I've sent my deposit but haven't heard back that it's gone to Disney yet for ROFR.


----------



## LadybugsMum

CastAStone said:


> I haven't seen any livestreaming bloggers from SSR today, but presumably anyone there could figure out pretty quickly what the status of the renovation is. If anyone sees anything, let us know!



Prince Charming Dev has posted from SSR and it appears he's in a renovated room:


----------



## LadybugsMum

My paperwork has been sent to Disney for ROFR and the clock is ticking! I'm hoping to close in mid Aug.


----------



## Upatnoon

MI_firefighter said:


> Does anyone know how to get to Disney Springs from SSR? Normally we walk or take a boat but I was wondering if they are options now


We are at SSR now, 

You can walk to Disney Springs. The entrance for the temperature check is by the Void. You can exit over by the Christmas shop.

There are no boats operating.

There is a bus to Disney Springs, but the frequency seems low.


----------



## CastAStone

Upatnoon said:


> We are at SSR now,
> 
> You can walk to Disney Springs. The entrance for the temperature check is by the Void. You can exit over by the Christmas shop.
> 
> There are no boats operating.
> 
> There is a bus to Disney Springs, but the frequency seems low.


Do you see any ongoing renovation work? Or is that still paused?


----------



## Mike1082

A


Upatnoon said:


> We are at SSR now,
> 
> You can walk to Disney Springs. The entrance for the temperature check is by the Void. You can exit over by the Christmas shop.
> 
> There are no boats operating.
> 
> There is a bus to Disney Springs, but the frequency seems low.



Are the pool hours 11am - 9pm?


----------



## Upatnoon

Mike1082 said:


> A
> 
> 
> Are the pool hours 11am - 9pm?


Yes they are. They also had some activities, but they ended at 5 p.m.


----------



## Upatnoon

CastAStone said:


> Do you see any ongoing renovation work? Or is that still paused?


I noticed the area they appear to be renovating near the High Springs bus stop, but I didn't see any workers there at the time,


----------



## CastAStone

Upatnoon said:


> I noticed the area they appear to be renovating near the High Springs bus stop, but I didn't see any workers there at the time,


Thank you!


----------



## ninafeliz

We were moved to SS 2 BR from AOA.  We are not preferred.  I don't know a lot about the resort, it's one I've never stayed at and really only superficially even visited once.  I was hoping for a renovated room that is walkable both to DS and the main building.  Does a room like that exist??


----------



## CastAStone

ninafeliz said:


> We were moved to SS 2 BR from AOA.  We are not preferred.  I don't know a lot about the resort, it's one I've never stayed at and really only superficially even visited once.  I was hoping for a renovated room that is walkable both to DS and the main building.  Does a room like that exist??


The rooms that are close to Disney springs and the main building are preferred rooms. I think the best you could hope for is building 12 in the Paddock.


----------



## Aardvark747

ninafeliz said:


> We were moved to SS 2 BR from AOA.  We are not preferred.  I don't know a lot about the resort, it's one I've never stayed at and really only superficially even visited once.  I was hoping for a renovated room that is walkable both to DS and the main building.  Does a room like that exist??


If you ask for the eastern side of the Grandstand it is not preferred and it is very near the lobby. You are also then halfway between the first drop off bus stop and the last pick up bus stop if you are going when the parks reopen for the buses. To my understanding at the moment though, these rooms have not been refurbished and are quite far from the DS entrance.


----------



## preemiemama

ninafeliz said:


> We were moved to SS 2 BR from AOA.  We are not preferred.  I don't know a lot about the resort, it's one I've never stayed at and really only superficially even visited once.  I was hoping for a renovated room that is walkable both to DS and the main building.  Does a room like that exist??





CastAStone said:


> The rooms that are close to Disney springs and the main building are preferred rooms. I think the best you could hope for is building 12 in the Paddock.





Aardvark747 said:


> If you ask for the eastern side of the Grandstand it is not preferred and it is very near the lobby. You are also then halfway between the first drop off bus stop and the last pick up bus stop if you are going when the parks reopen for the buses. To my understanding at the moment though, these rooms have not been refurbished and are quite far from the DS entrance.


Just wanting to add that Congress Park (preferred) is the only section confirmed to have been refurbished so far.  I believe they are now working on the other preferred section, the Springs.  @CastAStone is correct with recommending the Paddock.  My family and I have stayed here for several trips, most recently last summer.  The rooms are a bit worn, but we really didn't have a problem with it.  The Paddock section has a pool with food and drink options, so it isn't as far of a walk.  The buses also didn't give us any issues- Paddock is pretty much the middle stop.  You can also take a bus to then main building if you didn't want to walk.  You could try requesting close to the pool at Paddock if you want to be close to food and transportation.  

Another perk with staying in a 2 bedroom is the full kitchen/full fridge and the in-room washer and dryer...


----------



## ninafeliz

preemiemama said:


> Just wanting to add that Congress Park (preferred) is the only section confirmed to have been refurbished so far.  I believe they are now working on the other preferred section, the Springs.  @CastAStone is correct with recommending the Paddock.  My family and I have stayed here for several trips, most recently last summer.  The rooms are a bit worn, but we really didn't have a problem with it.  The Paddock section has a pool with food and drink options, so it isn't as far of a walk.  The buses also didn't give us any issues- Paddock is pretty much the middle stop.  You can also take a bus to then main building if you didn't want to walk.  You could try requesting close to the pool at Paddock if you want to be close to food and transportation.
> 
> Another perk with staying in a 2 bedroom is the full kitchen/full fridge and the in-room washer and dryer...


Wow, it seems like the only way to be close enough to things to easily walk at this resort is to be preferred?  My only experience with preferred rooms prior to this are just values and moderates, and for those resorts while I know some people say they are too big to walk comfortably we have always found you don't have to book preferred, and can easily walk from anywhere (even though preferred is nice, it isn't necessary).  I know it's hard to look a gift horse in the mouth during these circumstances, but i think if I ever book here with points I would want to do preferred.

Looking at the map on the first page it seems like the paddock section on the end by Congress park would be close enough to walk to DS, and maybe close enough to walk to the main building without feeling like it was a hike?  I imagine I'll put all of this thought into it and then end up in that far upper corner section that is far from anything and way far from DS   .  I can't say I've had a stellar track record with requests - not terrible but not lucky either.  

Hasn't construction been going on for like a year here?  When I first read this thread I saw when it had started and breathed a sigh of relief, figuring it had to have all been long done by now!  So I was surprised to find out only 1 section is done.  I'm either mistaken on the start date, or they've been taking their time on this one.


----------



## CastAStone

ninafeliz said:


> Hasn't construction been going on for like a year here?  When I first read this thread I saw when it had started and breathed a sigh of relief, figuring it had to have all been long done by now!  So I was surprised to find out only 1 section is done.  I'm either mistaken on the start date, or they've been taking their time on this one.


It’s a huge resort; it has almost 3000 rooms (literal rooms, not booking units) with beds or pull outs; by that measure, only pop century and Art of Animation are bigger. DVC renovations are slower than hotel rooms because Disney can only legally pull so many rooms out of inventory at a time. You’d never see something like what they’re doing at All Stars where they are closing 20% of the resort at once. So yeah, it’s slow. It was scheduled to take two years initially, and it’s been on pause for over three months because of the pandemic.


----------



## ninafeliz

CastAStone said:


> It’s a huge resort; it has almost 3000 rooms (literal rooms, not booking units) with beds or pull outs; by that measure, only pop century and Art of Animation are bigger. DVC renovations are slower than hotel rooms because Disney can only legally pull so many rooms out of inventory at a time. You’d never see something like what they’re doing at All Stars where they are closing 20% of the resort at once. So yeah, it’s slow. It was scheduled to take two years initially, and it’s been on pause for over three months because of the pandemic.


I didn't realize that DVC renovations were different from regular resort ones as far as the timeline went.  If AOA and Pop are bigger, then it seems like walking should be OK because I would have no problem walking around those resorts from any room on a regular basis  Or is it much more spread out, so less rooms but more acreage?


----------



## CastAStone

ninafeliz said:


> I didn't realize that DVC renovations were different from regular resort ones as far as the timeline went.  If AOA and Pop are bigger, then it seems like walking should be OK because I would have no problem walking around those resorts from any room on a regular basis  Or is it much more spread out, so less rooms but more acreage?


 Somewhat more spread out, with a lake providing some additional obstacle. But the walk from one end of Disney Springs to the other is roughly the walk from one  end of Saratoga springs the other, and the main building at SSR is centrally located, so you won’t have to do more than half of that.


----------



## preemiemama

ninafeliz said:


> Wow, it seems like the only way to be close enough to things to easily walk at this resort is to be preferred?  My only experience with preferred rooms prior to this are just values and moderates, and for those resorts while I know some people say they are too big to walk comfortably we have always found you don't have to book preferred, and can easily walk from anywhere (even though preferred is nice, it isn't necessary).  I know it's hard to look a gift horse in the mouth during these circumstances, but i think if I ever book here with points I would want to do preferred.
> 
> Looking at the map on the first page it seems like the paddock section on the end by Congress park would be close enough to walk to DS, and maybe close enough to walk to the main building without feeling like it was a hike?  I imagine I'll put all of this thought into it and then end up in that far upper corner section that is far from anything and way far from DS   .  I can't say I've had a stellar track record with requests - not terrible but not lucky either.
> 
> Hasn't construction been going on for like a year here?  When I first read this thread I saw when it had started and breathed a sigh of relief, figuring it had to have all been long done by now!  So I was surprised to find out only 1 section is done.  I'm either mistaken on the start date, or they've been taking their time on this one.


They apparently stopped construction when everything closed and have just now started it up again.  And yes, they were starting the Congress Park refurb last year when we were there.  It is a large resort with a lot of rooms, but it's also typically quiet and peaceful.

The Paddock section closest to Congress Park would probably work for walking to Disney Springs.  It wouldn't be much of a walk to the pool area for a snack either.  It would be longer to get to the main building, but not that much longer than from any other area in the Paddock.


----------



## Cathy baby RN

Here at SS now. It’s a ghost town. We’re in a 2 bedroom villa in Congress Park. The villa is beautiful. I do miss the hustle and bustle of going to the parks . Such a strange feeling of being so close and yet so far.


----------



## CastAStone

Cathy baby RN said:


> Here at SS now. It’s a ghost town. We’re in a 2 bedroom villa in Congress Park. The villa is beautiful. I do miss the hustle and bustle of going to the parks . Such a strange feeling of being so close and yet so far.


Let us know if you see construction workers activity working on renovations, and where!


----------



## Cathy baby RN

CastAStone said:


> Let us know if you see construction workers activity working on renovations, and where!


I noticed signs in the windows at The Springs section. There were no guest cars parked there, just work vans. In Congress Park, it seems like we’re grouped into a few buildings. No lights on in the windows of some buildings.


----------



## SwanVT2

LadybugsMum said:


> Prince Charming Dev has posted from SSR and it appears he's in a renovated room:


I love this! Thanks for posting. We were behind PC Dev on The Land ride last year. I had never heard of them until I watched his recording after.


----------



## CastAStone

We’re looking at buying here to stay here and are trying to understand the hit rate around room requests. 

My wife is very interested in The Paddock and specifically the buildings on either side of the pool there, at least so long as the kids are young enough to enjoy the small slides.

I know there are no guarantees but I’m curious as to people’s hit rates for room requests in general at SSR.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## preemiemama

CastAStone said:


> We’re looking at buying here to stay here and are trying to understand the hit rate around room requests.
> 
> My wife is very interested in The Paddock and specifically the buildings on either side of the pool there, at least so long as the kids are young enough to enjoy the small slides.
> 
> I know there are no guarantees but I’m curious as to people’s hit rates for room requests in general at SSR.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


We've stayed at SSR for several trips, most recently last summer (which was booked at 5 months out) and have never had an issue with a room request for Paddock.  We typically ask for "near pool", and have not been more than one building away from it.  One of the trips a few years back was booked with a group of family members- 18 of us- and we had no problem getting room near each other in the Paddock area.  Hope that helps?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

We have stayed here about 6 times and have always gotten our room request.  The first time was CP, and the last several were Paddock.  It is one of the more reliable resorts for requests.


----------



## CastAStone

preemiemama said:


> We've stayed at SSR for several trips, most recently last summer (which was booked at 5 months out) and have never had an issue with a room request for Paddock.  We typically ask for "near pool", and have not been more than one building away from it.  One of the trips a few years back was booked with a group of family members- 18 of us- and we had no problem getting room near each other in the Paddock area.  Hope that helps?





ABE4DISNEY said:


> We have stayed here about 6 times and have always gotten our room request.  The first time was CP, and the last several were Paddock.  It is one of the more reliable resorts for requests.


Thank you both. I'd be interested to hear if anyone else has a different perspective too.

I've been studying DVC resorts for several months and kind of ignoring SSR because my wife told me the theme was "boring" but then I showed her the pools this week and all of the sudden its where she wants to buy, and the pools are a huge part of that. I absolutely love the renovation they're doing and think my kids will appreciate the real bed in the living room as they get older (and the proximity to DS as they get older still). Can't beat the price either.


----------



## chicagoshannon

CastAStone said:


> Thank you both. I'd be interested to hear if anyone else has a different perspective too.
> 
> I've been studying DVC resorts for several months and kind of ignoring SSR because my wife told me the theme was "boring" but then I showed her the pools this week and all of the sudden its where she wants to buy, and the pools are a huge part of that. I absolutely love the renovation they're doing and think my kids will appreciate the real bed in the living room as they get older (and the proximity to DS as they get older still). Can't beat the price either.


we have a contract for SSR in ROFR right now.  The lower cost and lower point per night is what originally appealed to us.  We ended up buying at AKL last year because of the extra bed in a 1bedroom and the bathroom situation.  Last May we visited SSR for a couple of hours and ate at their quick service and toured the grounds.  The facility is gorgeous.  The pools are amazing.  The kids club (or whatever it's called) is very large with so many activities.

Those things along with the renovation of the 1 bed units to sleep 5 tipped us over the edge to add on there instead of more AKV points this time.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

CastAStone said:


> Thank you both. I'd be interested to hear if anyone else has a different perspective too.
> 
> I've been studying DVC resorts for several months and kind of ignoring SSR because my wife told me the theme was "boring" but then I showed her the pools this week and all of the sudden its where she wants to buy, and the pools are a huge part of that. I absolutely love the renovation they're doing and think my kids will appreciate the real bed in the living room as they get older (and the proximity to DS as they get older still). Can't beat the price either.



It is my kids' favorite resort.  Why?  They love the pools and the nature!  Warning:   If you stay in the Paddock area, it might take you ten minutes to walk across that long bridge to the main area.  My kids have to stop every few feet to look over at the fish, turtles, and occasionally, there are even otters!  They also really like Artist Palette which has a nice selection of food and desserts.  

We are super excited about the renovations as well!  SSR has a lot of extras especially being close to Disney Springs.  We are happy to own there and you will be too!!


----------



## Ginger R

CastAStone said:


> We’re looking at buying here to stay here and are trying to understand the hit rate around room requests.
> 
> My wife is very interested in The Paddock and specifically the buildings on either side of the pool there, at least so long as the kids are young enough to enjoy the small slides.
> 
> I know there are no guarantees but I’m curious as to people’s hit rates for room requests in general at SSR.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


Hi, we own here and whenever we book standard we always request paddock near the pool and we have gotten it every time so far. I'm not saying we always will but so far we've been lucky enough to get it when we requested it. We have been very happy owners here. Hope this helps.


----------



## pinkxray

CastAStone said:


> Thank you both. I'd be interested to hear if anyone else has a different perspective too.
> 
> I've been studying DVC resorts for several months and kind of ignoring SSR because my wife told me the theme was "boring" but then I showed her the pools this week and all of the sudden its where she wants to buy, and the pools are a huge part of that. I absolutely love the renovation they're doing and think my kids will appreciate the real bed in the living room as they get older (and the proximity to DS as they get older still). Can't beat the price either.



We have a contract sent to ROFR right now. We were debating between SSR and AKV. The pools was a big deciding factor for our family too. Dh isn’t a Disney fan so on the trips he comes we spend a lot of time as the resort. The kids will love the pool and I will love being able to get all the dining and shopping at Disney springs. I also really like the new rooms. I can’t wait for our first stay once we get our points.


----------



## Aussie RJ

The Paddock should be a bookable category.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! We are owners at SSR, just bought points last year! We are looking forward to our first stay (as owners) this Fall!  Stayed once a few years back! The renovations are beautiful!! I can’t wait to see them in person!!


We booked a 1Br. Preferred. Which location would you recommend? We are looking for a fun pool (one with with slide and music/activities for the kids - if possible).

Does the preferred location just mean you are closer to the lobby and/or parking? Any good views of DS in this area?

Thank you in advance


----------



## The Jackal

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! We are owners at SSR, just bought points last year! We are looking forward to our first stay (as owners) this Fall!  Stayed once a few years back! The renovations are beautiful!! I can’t wait to see them in person!!
> 
> 
> We booked a 1Br. Preferred. Which location would you recommend? We are looking for a fun pool (one with with slide and music/activities for the kids - if possible).
> 
> Does the preferred location just mean you are closer to the lobby and/or parking? Any good views of DS in this area?
> 
> Thank you in advance


There are 2 Preferred sections. Congress Park which is the section closest to Disney Springs and is the 4th bust stop and has a quiet pool. The Springs is the other Preferred section, close to the main feature pool, the Paddock feature pool and Carriage House, the main building, but it is the 5th and last bus stop.
The section circled in the middle is the Springs and lower right is Congress Park.


----------



## Upatnoon

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! We are owners at SSR, just bought points last year! We are looking forward to our first stay (as owners) this Fall!  Stayed once a few years back! The renovations are beautiful!! I can’t wait to see them in person!!
> 
> 
> We booked a 1Br. Preferred. Which location would you recommend? We are looking for a fun pool (one with with slide and music/activities for the kids - if possible).
> 
> Does the preferred location just mean you are closer to the lobby and/or parking? Any good views of DS in this area?
> 
> Thank you in advance


The preferred area with renovated rooms is in Congress Park. It the area closest to Disney Springs, so a quick walk there with nice views of the shopping center. There is a quiet pool there, but it is a bit of a walk to the main pool and activities area.

Another preferred area is the Springs, which is the closest to the main pool. However, it appears they are not done renovating that area, but I don't know this for 100% certainty. It did not appear anyone was staying in The Springs a couple of weeks ago when we were there, but Congress Park is open.

There is another smaller feature pool with a slide, drinks and food at the Paddock. It isn't preferred and I think it is a bit of a shorter walk to the main pool than the Congress Park.

For a trip with plans to spend a lot of time at the pool, I actually prefer the Paddock over Congress Park.

Saratoga Springs is a large and sprawling resort, and you may find pros and cons from the various areas. When we went to the parks every day last year, I liked staying at the Carousel because the busses arriving there were empty and you always got a seat. By the time the bus made it to Congress Park and the Springs the bus was packed.


----------



## Doingitagain

Upatnoon said:


> When we went to the parks every day last year, I liked staying at the Carousel because the busses arriving there were empty and you always got a seat. By the time the bus made it to Congress Park and the Springs the bus was packed.


Wonder what it is like now?  They can't pack the buses.  At peak times they may need to have buses go directly to Congress Park and/or Springs to make sure the people there get picked up.


----------



## Upatnoon

Doingitagain said:


> Wonder what it is like now?  They can't pack the buses.  At peak times they may need to have buses go directly to Congress Park and/or Springs to make sure the people there get picked up.


It really depends on occupancy. When we were there a couple of weeks ago with the parks closed, most of the busses were running empty or with only a family or two on them. They were only running to Disney Springs.

If occupancy is low, they won't have too many issues limiting ridership. They are also staggering the opening of the parks, which should help.

Most of our experience with Disney is with massive crowds, and if people stay away the issues of the past aren't valid.

If people start watching videos and seeing trip reports of tiny crowds, more will want to go, and that could boost crowds, but we will have to see.


----------



## mrte62

Joining this wonderful group .. Our offer for 150 points was accepted May 23rd and they hit our account today!  Our first week of May 2021 trip is booked..


----------



## LadybugsMum

mrte62 said:


> Joining this wonderful group .. Our offer for 150 points was accepted May 23rd and they hit our account today!  Our first week of May 2021 trip is booked..



Was 5/23 when it passed ROFR? I'm only on day 14 for my very first contract and am hoping to have my points by mid Sept so I can book at the 7 month window.


----------



## mrte62

LadybugsMum said:


> Was 5/23 when it passed ROFR? I'm only on day 14 for my very first contract and am hoping to have my points by mid Sept so I can book at the 7 month window.



Sorry for not being clear  (and slightly off...)  made our offer on 4/8 and it was accepted by the seller on 4/9....  contract documents received and returned to the broker on 4/10 ...  ROFR was waived on 4/22 ...  estoppel was waived on 5/23 ... contract closed and deed recorded on 5/26 ...  received our welcome home email on 6/26 and set up our account ... finally on 7/12 the points were dropped into our account ....


----------



## mrsap

Upatnoon said:


> The preferred area with renovated rooms is in Congress Park. It the area closest to Disney Springs, so a quick walk there with nice views of the shopping center. There is a quiet pool there, but it is a bit of a walk to the main pool and activities area.
> 
> Another preferred area is the Springs, which is the closest to the main pool. However, it appears they are not done renovating that area, but I don't know this for 100% certainty. It did not appear anyone was staying in The Springs a couple of weeks ago when we were there, but Congress Park is open.
> 
> There is another smaller feature pool with a slide, drinks and food at the Paddock. It isn't preferred and I think it is a bit of a shorter walk to the main pool than the Congress Park.
> 
> For a trip with plans to spend a lot of time at the pool, I actually prefer the Paddock over Congress Park.
> 
> Saratoga Springs is a large and sprawling resort, and you may find pros and cons from the various areas. When we went to the parks every day last year, I liked staying at the Carousel because the busses arriving there were empty and you always got a seat. By the time the bus made it to Congress Park and the Springs the bus was packed.






The Jackal said:


> There are 2 Preferred sections. Congress Park which is the section closest to Disney Springs and is the 4th bust stop and has a quiet pool. The Springs is the other Preferred section, close to the main feature pool, the Paddock feature pool and Carriage House, the main building, but it is the 5th and last bus stop.
> The section circled in the middle is the Springs and lower right is Congress Park.
> 
> View attachment 509124



Thank you both so much!! We do not need busses, since we drive. Our main focus is a big fun pool with a slide and activities!! My kids know what they want!!  The High Rock Springs pool looked nice in a YouTube video we watched Friday.  I wouldn’t mind that section if they are fully renovated by November. Might not even go over to Disney Springs - if we do, it would be for dinner one night. Thanks again!


----------



## pepperandchips

Super thrilled that we are hopefully returning to SSR next month. The AP discount is amazing right now. We are splurging on a one bedroom preferred - the renovated rooms look so luxurious and we know we’ll walk to DS for dinners so this was our top choice. I can’t wait!


----------



## LadybugsMum

I'm officially a SSR DVC owner! I was doing points math for the next few years and realized I need more.  I bought some points direct from Disney and I'm still waiting on ROFR for a larger contract. Addonitis is very real.


----------



## Bellecruiser

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm officially a SSR DVC owner! I was doing points math for the next few years and realized I need more.  I bought some points direct from Disney and I'm still waiting on ROFR for a larger contract. Addonitis is very real.


Congratulations, and welcome home!  Enjoy your membership and watch out for addonitis!


----------



## yaksack

subscribing


----------



## yaksack

We booked 6/24/21 to 7/3/21.  Let the countdown begin!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lately I have asked for Paddock, and we have gotten it, three times.  The last time, we were actually by Carousel bus stop.


----------



## LadybugsMum

yaksack said:


> We booked 6/24/21 to 7/3/21.  Let the countdown begin!



I've already got us scheduled for Apr 10-17 and my deed hasn't even been recorded yet.


----------



## yaksack

We booked a preferred room.  How long would it take to walk to the main pool from the last preferred room?


----------



## LadybugsMum

If you want to be by the main pool, request The Springs section.  Congress Park is other preferred section and has the walkway to DS.


----------



## CastAStone

yaksack said:


> We booked a preferred room.  How long would it take to walk to the main pool from the last preferred room?


Both main pools are about a 10 minute walk (for adults) from the rooms in Congress Park closest to Disney Springs, which is the furthest preferred room from the 2 main pools.


----------



## SL6827

bobbiwoz said:


> Lately I have asked for Paddock, and we have gotten it, three times.  The last time, we were actually by Carousel bus stop.


Did you ask to see if they had any other area available?  I think the Carousel units should be less points and maybe two of the Grandstand units go to more points.  I would not want to be in the Carousel section at all.


----------



## mickeysgirl81

Hello all! We are new DVC members (waiting for our closing date!!!!) with SSR being our home resort. We loved the charm, the pools, the bike paths and activities---it's the complete package. We need to wait to book our first trip until the points are available but I was interested in what people thought about location (I tried digging in this thread but it's so long...apologizes if this has been answered already). My son and husband really care about pools while I really care about bus service and actually getting a spot (even if it's a standing spot). Which section of the resort would you suggest has a great balance of access to pool(s) and a bus stop that isn't too packed so you aren't waiting around forever (barring the fact that there are a ton of stops we have to make--I'm used to that from our time at Caribbean Beach).


----------



## tpskult

mickeysgirl81 said:


> Hello all! We are new DVC members (waiting for our closing date!!!!) with SSR being our home resort. We loved the charm, the pools, the bike paths and activities---it's the complete package. We need to wait to book our first trip until the points are available but I was interested in what people thought about location (I tried digging in this thread but it's so long...apologizes if this has been answered already). My son and husband really care about pools while I really care about bus service and actually getting a spot (even if it's a standing spot). Which section of the resort would you suggest has a great balance of access to pool(s) and a bus stop that isn't too packed so you aren't waiting around forever (barring the fact that there are a ton of stops we have to make--I'm used to that from our time at Caribbean Beach).



For "standard" booking category we really like the Grandstand section specifically building 85. Grandstand is the first bus stop on your way to the parks so they are never crowded and you are the first off on the return trip. Grandstand is also a quick walk to main building/pool and Springs bus stop which is the last stop before leaving the resort. 
Has a smaller leisure pool and splash area for the littles.


----------



## mickeysgirl81

Thanks tpskult! We are so excited to join such a beautiful Disney property. Here; to many years of fun memories!


----------



## Brian Noble

mickeysgirl81 said:


> My son and husband really care about pools while I really care about bus service and actually getting a spot (even if it's a standing spot). Which section of the resort would you suggest has a great balance of access to pool(s) and a bus stop that isn't too packed so you aren't waiting around forever


I just wrote this in another thread, but if I have a Standard reservation, I ask for "near pool, upper floor" That likely puts you in one of four buildings: 51-54, 55-58, 81-84, or 85-88. The first two are in Paddock and near the "other" feature pool and the third of five bus stops. I've never seen a bus fill before it got to that stop, though I suppose it could happen. If you are in the 51-54 building, you are between the Carousel stop (2nd) and the Paddock stop, which increases your get-a-seat-on-the-bus odds.

The second two are in Grandstand. The pool there isn't quite as plush, but it has the first bus stop. Both pools are a reasonable walk to the main resort area. Grandstand is the closer of the two, but not by that much thanks to the bridge that connects the Paddock pool to the Springs.

Finally, making "near pool" your first request gives you the best odds of avoiding Carousel, because there isn't a pool in that section.

Edited to add: given your preferences, you might "prefer" the Standard section over the Preferred one. Standard lets you stretch points, while Preferred has the last two bus stops. You are either not close to a feature pool (Congress Park) or you are on the last bus stop (Springs).


----------



## yaksack

CastAStone said:


> Both main pools are about a 10 minute walk (for adults) from the rooms in Congress Park closest to Disney Springs, which is the furthest preferred room from the 2 main pools.


 Excellent very doable.  Thank you!


----------



## Mike1082

Does anyone know when they plan to reopen Turf Club?


----------



## smisale

Just Bought SSR looking forward to going this is all good info and advice such a big resort hard to figure out the best place to stay


----------



## disneyholic family

i'm counting down to booking day for our trip next july/august 2021....
i was hoping to be able to book standard, but with renovations as they are, i guess i should go for preferred....


----------



## The Jackal

disneyholic family said:


> i'm counting down to booking day for our trip next july/august 2021....
> i was hoping to be able to book standard, but with renovations as they are, i guess i should go for preferred....


By then a lot of the resort should be finished, if things don’t get shut down again.


----------



## disneyholic family

The Jackal said:


> By then a lot of the resort should be finished, if things don’t get shut down again.



does anyone know how long congress park took to refurb?


----------



## tpskult

Checked in to Saratoga Springs today and had a standard view deluxe studio booked.
Got our room number and was dusted with some serious magic and upgraded to a designated 2 bedroom in Congress Park! Refurb is fantastic we are going to be spoiled now.


----------



## disneyholic family

last time we were in a standard room, in the grandstand building 85, which was amazing!!
but this time i'm going to reserve a preferred room so that i'm sure to get a refurb ..
my question is, which preferred building should i request?
we've only stayed at SSR once, in that grandstand room. I didn't pay attention to the preferred buildings so i'm clueless.
we love the main pool, so i guess i should request the springs....do any of the springs buildings have an advantage over the others?
.


----------



## CastAStone

disneyholic family said:


> last time we were in a standard room, in the grandstand building 85, which was amazing!!
> but this time i'm going to reserve a preferred room so that i'm sure to get a refurb ..
> my question is, which preferred building should i request?
> we've only stayed at SSR once, in that grandstand room. I didn't pay attention to the preferred buildings so i'm clueless.
> we love the main pool, so i guess i should request the springs....do any of the springs buildings have an advantage over the others?
> .


Buildings 6 (rooms 3501-3836) and 7 (rooms 4101-4436) are closer to the pool than building 5. You should be able to request "Springs near Pool".


----------



## disneyholic family

CastAStone said:


> Buildings 6 (rooms 3501-3836) and 7 (rooms 4101-4436) are closer to the pool than building 5. You should be able to request "Springs near Pool".


thanks!


----------



## tkbk

tpskult said:


> Checked in to Saratoga Springs today and had a standard view deluxe studio booked.
> Got our room number and was dusted with some serious magic and upgraded to a designated 2 bedroom in Congress Park! Refurb is fantastic we are going to be spoiled now.


Oh how I hope this happens to us next week !  We have a standard studio booked but I requested congress park just hoping for something like this.   Did you put any requests in?


----------



## disneyholic family

tkbk said:


> Oh how I hope this happens to us next week !  We have a standard studio booked but I requested congress park just hoping for something like this.   Did you put any requests in?


please let us know if you're pixie dusted!!


----------



## tpskult

tkbk said:


> Oh how I hope this happens to us next week !  We have a standard studio booked but I requested congress park just hoping for something like this.   Did you put any requests in?



I requested paddock 65-68 and specified that we would like to be a close walk to Disney Springs. Checked out today after a 4 night stay and had a great time. 
Bell service told us that they are currently only using 8 of the 18 buildings on property. (3 being out for refurb in Springs area)


----------



## JennyDoesDisney

Which buildings (section) are they using?


----------



## smisale

is construction still going on or have they stopped


----------



## The Jackal

smisale said:


> is construction still going on or have they stopped


They resumed construction, when WDW opened back up.


----------



## Jennx36

We are planning a short trip to Disney this October and have booked a preferred room.  Have all of the preferred rooms been upgraded?  I am also wondering if the boats are running from SS to DS.  Also, are they renting the surrey bikes, or has are they unavailable due to current circumstances?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Jennx36 said:


> We are planning a short trip to Disney this October and have booked a preferred room.  Have all of the preferred rooms been upgraded?  I am also wondering if the boats are running from SS to DS.  Also, are they renting the surrey bikes, or has are they unavailable due to current circumstances?


THe boats are currently not running.  One section of the preferred rooms are done.  Don't know about the bikes.


----------



## LadybugsMum

The Congress Park section has been refurbed already and there have been reports that they are working on The Springs section now.


----------



## yaksack

Any idea what the completion date is for the Springs?  I hope the bikes are available in June.


----------



## omniscientmommy

JennyDoesDisney said:


> Which buildings (section) are they using?


Based on what some others have said about recent stays my guess would be that the paddock and congress park are open.


----------



## MBTigger

We are looking at getting a 2 Bedroom at SSR for our next trip (Our first as DVC owners! - We recently closed on an SSR contract). One of the people in our group has some minor mobility issues. (They can use stairs, but move slowly and rest frequently).  I was thinking the best "Standard" location would probably be Grandstand for its proximity to the DS boat and the carriage house. 

How might this compare to a 2BR at OKW (The other location likely to have 2 BR availability)?


----------



## CastAStone

MBTigger said:


> We are looking at getting a 2 Bedroom at SSR for our next trip (Our first as DVC owners! - We recently closed on an SSR contract). One of the people in our group has some minor mobility issues. (They can use stairs, but move slowly and rest frequently).  I was thinking the best "Standard" location would probably be Grandstand for its proximity to the DS boat and the carriage house.
> 
> How might this compare to a 2BR at OKW (The other location likely to have 2 BR availability)?


SSR everything is in the middle of the resort; OKW everything is at the one end. So SSR is probably a little better for dealing with mobility. Also there's only a few buildings at OKW with elevators where all SSR buildings have elevators - if you don't want to reserve an accessible room, SSR will give your group member the option of skipping the stairs whenever they want to.

When are you going?


----------



## MBTigger

Mid March. I was thinking SSR would probably be the better choice between the 2.


----------



## MarBee

I’m hoping to book an April trip in a studio.  Is my best bet at getting a refurbed room going to be with a preferred room?


----------



## The Jackal

MarBee said:


> I’m hoping to book an April trip in a studio.  Is my best bet at getting a refurbed room going to be with a preferred room?


All preferred rooms will be done shortly, maybe a month or two, just a guess. Then it’s on to standard rooms. Will some be done by April, most likely. Will there be many done? Who knows. Best bet is to book preferred for refurbished rooms.


----------



## tpskult

Jennx36 said:


> We are planning a short trip to Disney this October and have booked a preferred room.  Have all of the preferred rooms been upgraded?  I am also wondering if the boats are running from SS to DS.  Also, are they renting the surrey bikes, or has are they unavailable due to current circumstances?


All of Congress Park is renovated and they are working on the Springs. If you booked preferred you will have a renovated room.
No boats currently operating to DS.
Surrey bikes are available for rent!


----------



## preemiemama

To everyone asking about a timeline, I can tell you that the Congress Park section refurb took from mid to end of June 2019 through February 2020.  (We were staying in The Paddock and saw them start.)  They began at least some prep work on The Springs section just before they closed for the pandemic because there were reports of construction materials on site in that section at that time, but there was also some work finishing up on Congress Park. The bulk of The Springs work just resumed at the end of June when the resort reopened- no construction was happening as far as we know during the closure.  Just trying to temper peoples' expectations that the entire resort will be finished by spring or summer 2021...


----------



## LadybugsMum

preemiemama said:


> To everyone asking about a timeline, I can tell you that the Congress Park section refurb took from mid to end of June 2019 through February 2020.  (We were staying in The Paddock and saw them start.)  They began at least some prep work on The Springs section just before they closed for the pandemic because there were reports of construction materials on site in that section at that time, but there was also some work finishing up on Congress Park. The bulk of The Springs work just resumed at the end of June when the resort reopened- no construction was happening as far as we know during the closure.  Just trying to temper peoples' expectations that the entire resort will be finished by spring or summer 2021...



This helps. I'm hoping the Paddock area will be partially refurbed by the time we go in April.

Also, I'm a preemie mom too.


----------



## preemiemama

LadybugsMum said:


> This helps. I'm hoping the Paddock area will be partially refurbed by the time we go in April.
> 
> Also, I'm a preemie mom too.


I think it's probably reasonable to think that some/much of Paddock will be complete by then.  

And cool!  My preemie is now a few months shy of 21- he's come a long way from that 25 week,  1 1/2 pound baby!


----------



## CastAStone

LadybugsMum said:


> This helps. I'm hoping the Paddock area will be partially refurbed by the time we go in April.
> 
> Also, I'm a preemie mom too.


Permits would indicate that Paddock is next, and they’ll work West to East through that section.


----------



## LadybugsMum

preemiemama said:


> And cool!  My preemie is now a few months shy of 21- he's come a long way from that 25 week,  1 1/2 pound baby!


Wow, he has come a long way!

My twins were born at 33 weeks and are now 6.5 and going into first grade.


----------



## JennyDoesDisney

Hmm. I booked a standard 2 bedroom for November. In the room requests section, I am only given the option of grandstand or congress.


----------



## LadybugsMum

JennyDoesDisney said:


> Hmm. I booked a standard 2 bedroom for November. In the room requests section, I am only given the option of grandstand or congress.



If you want a refurbed room, ask for Congress Park.


----------



## JennyDoesDisney

I only booked standard though.


----------



## pepperandchips

I am converted. We have stayed at SSR twice in the older style rooms and liked it well enough but our preferred 1 BR villa this trip is so gorgeous and convenient. I can’t imagine a better resort for right now while offerings are limited. It’s like having the entirety of DS as your resort restaurants. This is my new favorite resort for this kind of a vacation!!

I had a hard time finding photos of the Congress Park pool before our trip so here’s one from today. There are 4 families here now - we are 25% of the people at the pool  Very very different from the reports I’m reading from other resorts.


----------



## tpskult

pepperandchips said:


> I am converted. We have stayed at SSR twice in the older style rooms and liked it well enough but our preferred 1 BR villa this trip is so gorgeous and convenient. I can’t imagine a better resort for right now while offerings are limited. It’s like having the entirety of DS as your resort restaurants. This is my new favorite resort for this kind of a vacation!!
> 
> I had a hard time finding photos of the Congress Park pool before our trip so here’s one from today. There are 4 families here now - we are 25% of the people at the pool  Very very different from the reports I’m reading from other resorts.
> 
> View attachment 518445


Felt the same about our stay last week at SSR!


----------



## Bellecruiser

SSR is our Adult  kids’s favorite Resort!  Beautiful, calm and walk to DS.


----------



## omniscientmommy

We are here now staying at Grandstand. Definitely needs a refurb but overall ok. Anyone know where I can take my trash? Also dh and the kids have already gone through 3 hand towels!!! Apparently if there's a mess anywhere using a hand towel is acceptable instead of grabbing a paper towel


----------



## pepperandchips

omniscientmommy said:


> We are here now staying at Grandstand. Definitely needs a refurb but overall ok. Anyone know where I can take my trash? Also dh and the kids have already gone through 3 hand towels!!! Apparently if there's a mess anywhere using a hand towel is acceptable instead of grabbing a paper towel


In our building there are signs for trash and vending on the first floor. I would check down there.


----------



## js

I currently have a 3 bedroom booked in standard view with two other couples for my 30th anniversary. Our focus is DTD so we can drink and eat at night and have two park days (AK and Epcot) during our five night stay.

When I booked we didnt really care about the view but I have the points and wonder if I should just book the Preferred. Are the GVs much nicer and is there somewhere I can see the upgraded GV pictures?

Thank you.


----------



## LadybugsMum

js said:


> I currently have a 3 bedroom booked in standard view with two other couples for my 30th anniversary. Our focus is DTD so we can drink and eat at night and have two park days (AK and Epcot) during our five night stay.
> 
> When I booked we didnt really care about the view but I have the points and wonder if I should just book the Preferred. Are the GVs much nicer and is there somewhere I can see the upgraded GV pictures?
> 
> Thank you.



Preferred Refurbed GV: 




Standard not refurbed GV:


----------



## js

LadybugsMum said:


> Preferred Refurbed GV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard not refurbed GV:


Thank you. I just went and watched them. I appreciate it.


----------



## pepperandchips

js said:


> I currently have a 3 bedroom booked in standard view with two other couples for my 30th anniversary. Our focus is DTD so we can drink and eat at night and have two park days (AK and Epcot) during our five night stay.
> 
> When I booked we didnt really care about the view but I have the points and wonder if I should just book the Preferred. Are the GVs much nicer and is there somewhere I can see the upgraded GV pictures?
> 
> Thank you.


When is your trip? I think preferred is worth it right now because the boats aren’t running to DS. If boats return then another area of the resort might be pretty convenient. Also for an adults only trip we really enjoyed the Congress Park pool. There’s not much there to appeal to kids so it definitely had an adult crowd. Very nice stay overall!


----------



## tkbk

So we did get pixie dusted with an upgrade at SSR this week . I booked a standard studio and we were assigned a Congress park studio.  I didn’t get the upgrade to a one bedroom but I am quite the happy camper being in CP.  refurb room is great!


----------



## js

pepperandchips said:


> When is your trip? I think preferred is worth it right now because the boats aren’t running to DS. If boats return then another area of the resort might be pretty convenient. Also for an adults only trip we really enjoyed the Congress Park pool. There’s not much there to appeal to kids so it definitely had an adult crowd. Very nice stay overall!



Thank you. Our trip begins November 10. I dont want to book based on what- ifs however we all do not mind walking and are all just turned 60 or in 50s so we are all active.  Last time I was in a SSR GV was peobably almost 9 or so years ago and loved it but that is a lot of wear and tear. I think my group would also prefer updated rather than not. 

If boats were running, I would seriously consider OKW too but that isnt an option right now for even availability and I wouldnt want to wait for a bus at the end of the night if we are out late at DTD. 

Thanks.


----------



## js

Just called MS and upgraded to Preferred view. We have a GV preferred view. I would LOVE a view of DTD and a refurb room. Refurb my first request. My trip begins November 10. Do I have a good chance and where do I want to request.

We are six adults, active, and our evenings are eating and drinking a few nights at DTD. It will be my dh and my 30th wedding anniversary celebration and our friendsgiving trip with our friends.

Thanks.


----------



## omniscientmommy

Not sure if anyone saw that Disney is in a lawsuit with their previous  contractor who was doing the remodel on SSR. I only mentioned it because the contractor is claiming there is an issue with the walls in the resort that violate the fire codes.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

omniscientmommy said:


> Not sure if anyone saw that Disney is in a lawsuit with their previous  contractor who was doing the remodel on SSR. I only mentioned it because the contractor is claiming there is an issue with the walls in the resort that violate the fire codes.


The Orlando Sentinel said it was a fire code hazzard between the floors was missing a fire retardant that he discovered. But instead of having it fixed Disney hired someone else to do the job for $13 million more.  https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200817-2pzqizr4ofegbdsmelueujxb7y-story.html


----------



## CastAStone

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> The Orlando Sentinel said it was a fire code hazzard between the floors was missing a fire retardant that he discovered. But instead of having it fixed Disney hired someone else to do the job for $13 million more.  https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200817-2pzqizr4ofegbdsmelueujxb7y-story.html


It sounded to me like Disney hires someone else to fix it and do the job and that the issue was one of speed/timing? I may have misunderstood though. Either way whoever at Disney was interacting with the contractor should be fired if they were really talking to her like that.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Interesting:

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200817-2pzqizr4ofegbdsmelueujxb7y-story.html


----------



## CastAStone

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Interesting:
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200817-2pzqizr4ofegbdsmelueujxb7y-story.html



Sounds like SSR owners could wind up getting an unplanned assessment. Yuck.


----------



## emilymad

CastAStone said:


> Sounds like SSR owners could wind up getting an unplanned assessment. Yuck.



If Disney was really operating with code violations for the past 15 years Disney should pay for that.  Now I am sure in reality the owners somehow will.  I really hope not but certainly something to think about as we are thinking of adding on a resale contract.


----------



## NoTime42

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Interesting:
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200817-2pzqizr4ofegbdsmelueujxb7y-story.html


Whelp, there goes any possible operating savings from being closed for 4 months.


----------



## LadybugsMum

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Interesting:
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200817-2pzqizr4ofegbdsmelueujxb7y-story.html


That’s really disappointing.


----------



## MarBee

In the 1 bedroom villas, I see that there is a stand up shower and a separate tub.  Does the tub also provide the ability to shower, or is it solely for soaking in a bath?
Also there are two sinks in the bathroom, correct?


----------



## LadybugsMum

MarBee said:


> In the 1 bedroom villas, I see that there is a stand up shower and a separate tub.  Does the tub also provide the ability to shower, or is it solely for soaking in a bath?
> Also there are two sinks in the bathroom, correct?



In the renovated rooms, it's solely a soaking tub. Here's a remodeled 1 bedroom:


----------



## _auroraborealis_

CastAStone said:


> Sounds like SSR owners could wind up getting an unplanned assessment. Yuck.


I would expect an assessment for the fire code violations if it could be established that the code was updated after initial resort construction.

In theory, the lawsuit should come out of management company profits. But the way the management contract is written, we probably pay that too.


----------



## omniscientmommy

Anyone at Saratoga springs right now who's just starting their stay? I have 4 cases of water and 3 gallon jugs of drinking water. We're leaving tomorrow. PM or quote or reply to my message to coordinate if you want this.


----------



## yaksack

omniscientmommy said:


> Anyone at Saratoga springs right now who's just starting their stay? I have 4 cases of water and 3 gallon jugs of drinking water. We're leaving tomorrow. PM or quote or reply to my message to coordinate if you want this.




Great idea!


----------



## Olafsdis

Can anyone confirm the pool hours of the leisure pools @ SSR? Are they open later than the main pool? TIA


----------



## omniscientmommy

@Olafsdis 
Grandstand pool is open until 11pm


----------



## yaksack

How far in advance can you do on line checkin?


----------



## chicagoshannon

yaksack said:


> How far in advance can you do on line checkin?


pretty much as soon as you make the reservation.


----------



## NoTime42

omniscientmommy said:


> @Olafsdis
> Grandstand pool is open until 11pm


I find it interesting that most reports say 11pm, but Disney’s main page, Covid information about resorts says:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


> Amenities and recreation have been modified based on physical distancing and health guidelines.
> 
> Pools
> Feature pools may operate with reduced hours; leisure pools are open 24 hours a day


----------



## yaksack

We booked a preferred room and now I am looking to do online check in.   What room location requests do I make to increase my chances of getting a room in the Springs?


----------



## CastAStone

yaksack said:


> We booked a preferred room and now I am looking to do online check in.   What room location requests do I make to increase my chances of getting a room in the Springs?


When are you going? Right now the Springs is closed for renovation.


----------



## yaksack

CastAStone said:


> When are you going? Right now the Springs is closed for renovation.




June 24, 2021.


----------



## The Jackal

yaksack said:


> June 24, 2021.


I would request Springs.  There are 3 buildings in the Springs and 4 in Congress Park the other preferred area.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Sorry if this has been answered here before.  Which parts of SSR have been renovated?  I want to put up some family members in a renovated room for early Dec, would booking a preferred room guarantee a renovated room?

Thanks!


----------



## CastAStone

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Sorry if this has been answered here before.  Which parts of SSR have been renovated?  I want to put up some family members in a renovated room for early Dec, would booking a preferred room guarantee a renovated room?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. Congress Park is done, and the entire Springs is closed right now for renovation. That’s all of the preferred rooms.


----------



## tikilyn

We're staying in a studio unit in September and wanted to know if we are allowed to use the laundry room to wash clothes?  I always do laundry the day before we leave.


----------



## tpskult

tikilyn said:


> We're staying in a studio unit in September and wanted to know if we are allowed to use the laundry room to wash clothes?  I always do laundry the day before we leave.





tikilyn said:


> We're staying in a studio unit in September and wanted to know if we are allowed to use the laundry room to wash clothes?  I always do laundry the day before we leave.



Laundry rooms were open on our August trip.


----------



## tikilyn

Thank you


----------



## Euby

I was just able to use RCI points to get 1-Bedroom villa for a week at the beginning of February 2021.  Previously was going to be staying at POP.  By using those points, I'm saving $1000.


----------



## js

CastAStone said:


> Yes. Congress Park is done, and the entire Springs is closed right now for renovation. That’s all of the preferred rooms.



Hi. I have a three bedroom GV for November 10-15 in a preferred section. I wanted to be close to DTD and possibly see
DTD, will this not be the case if only Congress Park is done? Wondering if I should just go back to standard?
We are three couples celebrating my dh/my 30th anniversary with a focus of DTD for drinks/food each evening.

Thank you.


----------



## Upatnoon

js said:


> Hi. I have a three bedroom GV for November 10-15 in a preferred section. I wanted to be close to DTD and possibly see
> DTD, will this not be the case if only Congress Park is done? Wondering if I should just go back to standard?
> We are three couples celebrating my dh/my 30th anniversary with a focus of DTD for drinks/food each evening.
> 
> Thank you.


Congress Park units have views of Disney Springs and are the closest walk to Disney Springs.

This is the exact area you want to stay in if planning to spend a lot of time there.

Downtown Disney was renamed Disney Springs a few years ago.


----------



## js

Upatnoon said:


> Congress Park units have views of Disney Springs and are the closest walk to Disney Springs.
> 
> This is the exact area you want to stay in if planning to spend a lot of time there.
> 
> Downtown Disney was renamed Disney Springs a few years ago.



Thank you so much! I will request Congress Park since our focus is DTD. 
I go to Disney a couple of times a year and SSR is our home resort but I can't get myself to call it
DS, just as I still call MGM, MGM LOL

Thanks again!


----------



## justadreamaway77

js said:


> Thank you so much! I will request Congress Park since our focus is DTD.
> I go to Disney a couple of times a year and SSR is our home resort but I can't get myself to call it
> DS, just as I still call MGM, MGM LOL
> 
> Thanks again!


I'm with you......on the name changes


----------



## Euby

About how many days after booking a villa via RCI should I wait before I can find out what the reservation number is to put in MDE?


----------



## Upatnoon

Euby said:


> About how many days after booking a villa via RCI should I wait before I can find out what the reservation number is to put in MDE?


That information is under the urgent info tab on the resort page. It says no sooner than 72 hours after confirming.

Make sure to add all the people staying in the room.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Is the path open from SSR to DS with temperature checks, or do you have to take the bus over?


----------



## CastAStone

CarlyMur09 said:


> Is the path open from SSR to DS with temperature checks, or do you have to take the bus over?


Both the path from Congress Park and the long, unlit path from The Grandstand are open with temperature checks.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Our payment was taken by Disney on Friday so it’s all official - we are SSR DVC owners! 200 points direct with Disney! This is one of our favourite resorts to stay at so we are so excited to own here!
Just need the world to sort itself out now so we can get there from the uk!


----------



## UA DVC Member

CarlyMur09 said:


> Is the path open from SSR to DS with temperature checks, or do you have to take the bus over?


We just got back on Sunday from a stay at SSR.   The walking path by Congress Park is open and there is a temp check station there. So you don’t have to drive. The boats are not running yet and the path through the golf course that lets you out at Cirque du Soleil is closed off.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Our payment was taken by Disney on Friday so it’s all official - we are SSR DVC owners! 200 points direct with Disney! This is one of our favourite resorts to stay at so we are so excited to own here!
> Just need the world to sort itself out now so we can get there from the uk!



welcome home!!!


----------



## js

Hi. We are two couples staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom preferred view next month.

A lock off two bedroom is available. Would I want that instead?  My dh and I will be in the master suite. 

Thanks.


----------



## LadybugsMum

js said:


> Hi. We are two couples staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom preferred view next month.
> 
> A lock off two bedroom is available. Would I want that instead?  My dh and I will be in the master suite.
> 
> Thanks.



A lock off would give the other couple a couch in their room and the door between the rooms could be closed for privacy if some separation is needed. It also has a kitchenette for them.

The dedicated version has 2 beds in the second room. I'm not sure how the bathrooms compare between the second bedroom and studio, but you could check youtube for some walk throughs.


----------



## js

cometdad2010 said:


> We're taking my MIL for her 50th birthday next year, and trying to book a OKW Grand Villa seven months out. Just a heads up -- they're the lowest point cost, at least for us when we're traveling in October.





LadybugsMum said:


> A lock off would give the other couple a couch in their room and the door between the rooms could be closed for privacy if some separation is needed. It also has a kitchenette for them.
> 
> The dedicated version has 2 beds in the second room. I'm not sure how the bathrooms compare between the second bedroom and studio, but you could check youtube for some walk throughs.



Thank you so much! I will do that now. I want to make sure nothing is taken away from the living space.


----------



## LadybugsMum

js said:


> Thank you so much! I will do that now. I want to make sure nothing is taken away from the living space.



Here with the Ears has some great walk throughs of refurbed rooms:

Studio






2 Bedroom:


----------



## js

Just booked a GV since my bff and her husband can go with us so we are three couples.

I was only able to get standard view for our five nights since preferred view GV only has four nights available. I have a WL and will stalk but really hoping I am able to get the preferred view. gggrrrr


----------



## disneyfreak202

Thinking of booking a standard studio for the second half of our trip. It's currently between SSR or AKL-Kidani. Which would you suggest? We would be coming from Pop the 1st half of our stay.


----------



## UA DVC Member

disneyfreak202 said:


> Thinking of booking a standard studio for the second half of our trip. It's currently between SSR or AKL-Kidani. Which would you suggest? We would be coming from Pop the 1st half of our stay.


I guess it depends on what you’re looking for. My wife and I just got back from WDW and a lot of things are shut down - especially at the resorts. My concern with AKL would be that a lot of the resort is not open so your dining and other amenity choices would be very limited. Couple that with the fact that the resort is very remote and you might be disappointed.

All of Disney Springs is open, so that was a big plus for staying at SSR this time. It felt like one of the only places that was lively and had lots of dining and other options.


----------



## js

I was only able to get a Standard GV for November 10-15 four our 30th anniversary trip with two other couples. Preferred has four nights available but not our last night. 

I have a WL for Preferred and stalking by auto refreshing every ten seconds. The Preferred GVs look beautiful and it seems everyone says out shabby the Standard GVs are right now.

Hope to get Preferred GV soon by stalking or WL. Wish me luck!


----------



## arihillfarm

CastAStone said:


> Yes. Congress Park is done, and the entire Springs is closed right now for renovation. That’s all of the preferred rooms.


Do you know if they have finished refurbishing any of the standard studios or will by next June?


----------



## Bellecruiser

None of the standard buildings have been touched yet.  Not sure what the schedule is for refurbishing other areas...Covid and the new contractor have thrown everything up in the air.


----------



## CastAStone

Bellecruiser said:


> None of the standard buildings have been touched yet.  Not sure what the schedule is for refurbishing other areas...Covid and the new contractor have thrown everything up in the air.


To be clear: Several of the standard buildings have been _started_, at least three, perhaps four - for sure two in the Paddock and at least 1, maybe 2 in the Carousel. None have been _finished_.


----------



## The Jackal

CastAStone said:


> To be clear: Several of the standard buildings have been _started_, at least three, perhaps four - for sure two in the Paddock and at least 1, maybe 2 in the Carousel. None have been _finished_.


People have reported staying in the Paddock in newly refurbished rooms.   I think 1 building is finished, with 2 under construction and 2 in the Carousel. It looks like they might be done in the late spring April/ May with all buildings.


----------



## CastAStone

The Jackal said:


> People have reported staying in the Paddock in newly refurbished rooms.   I think 1 building is finished, with 2 under construction and 2 in the Carousel. It looks like they might be done in the late spring April/ May with all buildings.


Wow! They're flying now. 

Good.


----------



## The Jackal

CastAStone said:


> Wow! They're flying now.
> 
> Good.


Being able to shut down and work on multiple buildings at once it’s easy to make progress fast. Demo crew in one,  painting crew in another and installation crew in another finishing crew in the last.


----------



## js

My WL came through today for a GV in Preferred View!!!!! SOOO Excited!
The CM asked me what section I wanted to request.  I said Congress Park.  Is this correct? LOL
I want to be able to see DTD. That is my first request and then close to the path walking to DTD second.

Thank you so much!


----------



## justadreamaway77

The Jackal said:


> Being able to shut down and work on multiple buildings at once it’s easy to make progress fast. Demo crew in one,  painting crew in another and installation crew in another finishing crew in the last.


I think the change in the construction company has helped as well.  It appears from the lawsuit that the relationship between DVC/Disney and the first company was not good.


----------



## UA DVC Member

js said:


> My WL came through today for a GV in Preferred View!!!!! SOOO Excited!
> The CM asked me what section I wanted to request.  I said Congress Park.  Is this correct? LOL
> I want to be able to see DTD. That is my first request and then close to the path walking to DTD second.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Yes - just make sure to specify that you want a water view.  Congress Park is the closest section to Disney Springs. It’s not a long walk at all.  We’ve stayed in the refurbed villas and they are really nice.  I think you’ll love it!  Have a great time!


----------



## nzdisneymom

js said:


> My WL came through today for a GV in Preferred View!!!!! SOOO Excited!
> The CM asked me what section I wanted to request.  I said Congress Park.  Is this correct? LOL
> I want to be able to see DTD. That is my first request and then close to the path walking to DTD second.
> 
> Thank you so much!



We were there last weekend in a GV Preferred View and they put us in the Springs which actually worked out okay for us because we ended up eating at the artist palette for lunch one day (we didn't do parks).  The walk to Disney Springs wasn't too bad except for having to wear a mask the whole way even when no one else was around.  And we could catch the bus from Congress Park back to the Springs if we wanted to.

The GVs are beautiful.  The only thing i wish was that the balcony was bigger - there's room for two people, maybe three if you bring an extra chair out with you.  It's also nice that there is a door on the 2nd level so whoever is staying upstairs can use that door rather than having to drag their luggage up the staircase inside.


----------



## The Jackal

nzdisneymom said:


> We were there last weekend in a GV Preferred View and they put us in the Springs which actually worked out okay for us because we ended up eating at the artist palette for lunch one day (we didn't do parks).  The walk to Disney Springs wasn't too bad except for having to wear a mask the whole way even when no one else was around.  And we could catch the bus from Congress Park back to the Springs if we wanted to.
> 
> The GVs are beautiful.  The only thing i wish was that the balcony was bigger - there's room for two people, maybe three if you bring an extra chair out with you.  It's also nice that there is a door on the 2nd level so whoever is staying upstairs can use that door rather than having to drag their luggage up the staircase inside.


DVC messed up big time on balcony space at SSR. A GV gets a slightly larger balcony than a studio. A 1 bedroom and dedicated 2 bedroom gets one the size of a studio. Get a 2 bedroom lock off and get 2 balconies. Next time I get a 2 bedroom at SSR, with the new refurbished rooms I’m getting a lock off. It now has real mattresses on the Murphy sofa bed. 

RIV and BLT on 1 bedrooms and 2 bedrooms have larger living rooms that extend to where the balconies end, not at SSR. All rooms at SSR are the same length. I prefer the AKV/ VGF design full balconies for the width of the Villa.


----------



## E2ME2

js said:


> My WL came through today for a GV in Preferred View!!!!! SOOO Excited!
> The CM asked me what section I wanted to request.  I said Congress Park.  Is this correct? LOL
> I want to be able to see DTD. That is my first request and then close to the path walking to DTD second.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Yes - that's the place to be at SSR.
I enjoyed Congress Park better when it wasn't "Preferred" 
& Then it was still DTD-Downtown Disney", but now its called Disney Springs (DS).
I have to remind myself, also.


----------



## Stargazer65

For standard, when people talk about requesting The Grandstand, The Haddock, etc...How and when do you do that? Can you call any time after reserving, or is that a check in day thing?


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

If I book preferred (studio), will I definitely get a refurbished room? I know this is probably discussed somewhere, but I searched and cannot find the answer. Thanks!


----------



## NoTime42

DisneyCowgirl said:


> If I book preferred (studio), will I definitely get a refurbished room? I know this is probably discussed somewhere, but I searched and cannot find the answer. Thanks!


Yes, refurbs are complete in all preferred buildings.


----------



## E2ME2

Stargazer65 said:


> For standard, when people talk about requesting The Grandstand, The Haddock, etc...How and when do you do that? Can you call any time after reserving, or is that a check in day thing?


Last time I requested the Haddock, it came with Fries and Malt Vinegar ! 
But seriously, you can call and have a CM denote your request at time of booking.
It's not a guarantee; we requested the Paddock in January, and wound up in the Carousel.
I'd say that, since owning in 2010, we've gotten about 75% of our requests.

ET


----------



## Stargazer65

E2ME2 said:


> Last time I requested the Haddock, it came with Fries and Malt Vinegar !


Oops,  autocorrect?  Now the Paddock is forever going to cemented to me "the Haddock" as a nickname when we stay there.


----------



## E2ME2

Stargazer65 said:


> Oops,  autocorrect?  Now the Paddock is forever going to cemented to me "the Haddock" as a nickname when we stay there.


I blame "SIRI" or "ALEXA" for all my typos!


----------



## linzjane88

We booked a 2 bedroom preferred. What should we request in hopes of getting a DTD view?


----------



## The Jackal

linzjane88 said:


> We booked a 2 bedroom preferred. What should we request in hopes of getting a DTD view?


Congress Park.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

We have a std view studio booked for May 2021.  Do you think all the room will be renovated by then?  I’m debating whether to switch to preferred view.  We want to be close to walk to Disney Springs.


----------



## LadybugsMum

TIGGERmetoo said:


> We have a std view studio booked for May 2021.  Do you think all the room will be renovated by then?  I’m debating whether to switch to preferred view.  We want to be close to walk to Disney Springs.


If you want to be close to DS, I would change to a preferred and request Congress Park.


----------



## js

Hi. We will be ordering alcohol with our Instacart food order, just as I have done in the past. However, most resorts are smaller than SSR and I just go to the lobby to meet the alcohol driver.

Next month, when we are at SSR, will I need to meet the driver at cjeck in or has anyone had them drive to your villa. We are staying in a GV hopefully in Congress Park. I will just have the food delivered and kept with Bell Services. For the fee they charge it will be worth it not having to wait and meet them too.

Also, what about Uber or Lyft. Do I need to go by check in or will they come to the Villa/ Building.

Thank you.


----------



## preemiemama

js said:


> Hi. We will be ordering alcohol with our Instacart food order, just as I have done in the past. However, most resorts are smaller than SSR and I just go to the lobby to meet the alcohol driver.
> 
> Next month, when we are at SSR, will I need to meet the driver at cjeck in or has anyone had them drive to your villa. We are staying in a GV hopefully in Congress Park. I will just have the food delivered and kept with Bell Services. For the fee they charge it will be worth it not having to wait and meet them too.
> 
> Also, what about Uber or Lyft. Do I need to go by check in or will they come to the Villa/ Building.
> 
> Thank you.


I can't answer the grocery question, but when we were there last summer (2019) we had a few Uber drivers pick us up directly at our building in the Paddock without an issue.


----------



## Shacka1

Hi Guys! We will be staying here for the first time and I don't know anything about the resort. 

Normally I would be so excited to be right next to DS, but sadly we will be avoiding eating out there . So I'm looking for options near by that are not DS restaurants.  Not sure which resorts are easy to get to from there.  Are the water taxis up and running? Do they go from SSR to other resorts?


----------



## js

preemiemama said:


> I can't answer the grocery question, but when we were there last summer (2019) we had a few Uber drivers pick us up directly at our building in the Paddock without an issue.



Thanks so much!



Shacka1 said:


> Hi Guys! We will be staying here for the first time and I don't know anything about the resort.
> 
> Normally I would be so excited to be right next to DS, but sadly we will be avoiding eating out there ☹. So I'm looking for options near by that are not DS restaurants.  Not sure which resorts are easy to get to from there.  Are the water taxis up and running? Do they go from SSR to other resorts?



Sorry, cant help too much but we are six adults staying in a GV and specifically chose SSR so we can walk back and forth to DTD.

Water taxis are not yet running and Turf Club is still closed.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## js

Hi.

We are six adults and will be at SSR in three weeks and have a preferred GV booked, hopefully in Congress Park.

I would like us to get on the bus at the first stop if I end up not using Uber/Lyft. We do t mind walking. Where do we need to go to wait for the first bus.

Thank you.


----------



## linzjane88

It looks like Congress Park buildings 1 and 4 have decent views of DS for the 2 bedroom dedicated--at least from clicking around Touring Plans. 

Is that accurate?


----------



## NoTime42

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> We are six adults and will be at SSR in three weeks and have a preferred GV booked, hopefully in Congress Park.
> 
> I would like us to get on the bus at the first stop if I end up not using Uber/Lyft. We do t mind walking. Where do we need to go to wait for the first bus.
> 
> Thank you.


Grandstand is the 1st bus stop.  It’s the other side of the resort, so you will get a good walk.
With Carousel under construction, I think Paddock may be the 2nd stop.


----------



## Shacka1

We will be staying in a preferred room, does anyone know which side of DS we will be on? Maybe we could walk over grab food and walk back? Or is that too much walking


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

LadybugsMum said:


> If you want to be close to DS, I would change to a preferred and request Congress Park.


Thank you.


----------



## The Jackal

NoTime42 said:


> Grandstand is the 1st bus stop.  It’s the other side of the resort, so you will get a good walk.
> With Carousel under construction, I think Paddock may be the 2nd stop.


The  carousel stop is used by 2 Paddock buildings, Unless they are closed for refurbishment too, I don’t see them skipping this stop.


----------



## Bellecruiser

CastAStone said:


> To be clear: Several of the standard buildings have been _started_, at least three, perhaps four - for sure two in the Paddock and at least 1, maybe 2 in the Carousel. None have been _finished_.



that is wonderful!  So glad to be wrong.


----------



## js

Hi. 

Years ago, I was in a GV (now it would be considered Preferred) in Congress Park, which the living area directly
overlooked DTD (I believe it was Cirque). 

I am heading back in a few weeks, in a GV Preferred View, requesting Congress Park but when I go on
touringplans, I only see the view from the side balcony.  Does anyone know what I would request so
I can actually overlook the water and DTD?

Thank you so much!

Oops, I found it! Room 2645


----------



## macman752

The Jackal said:


> The  carousel stop is used by 2 Paddock buildings, Unless they are closed for refurbishment too, I don’t see them skipping this stop.


The 2 Paddock buildings closest to the Carousel stop are also closed for renovation. The bus still stopped at the Carousel stop during the 5 days we used Disney transportation.


----------



## Savagekids

Are there still DVD players in the Treehouse Villas?


----------



## js

Hi. Is the pool bar that is open have food if we wanted to have a snack or lunch while hanging out. We will be having food delivered but our friends also asked this question this weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## Princessclab

Just booked a stay at SSR for the end of Jan 2021. Never stayed there before so I have some logistcal questions. It seems staying in  a DVC room is a bit different.

We are not DVC so booked with WDW just like a hotel guest, I am assuming.

Is there a gift shop and if so is it like other gifts shops at resorts?
We are in a studio and it seems there is a coffee pot with (like it when we first get up), does it include coffee and filters or do I need to bring those?
Any other glaring differences? When I booked they offered no housekeeping or every other day, which we chose.
So far that is it.

Really looking forward to stay there!
Any help is greatly appreciated.....


----------



## NoTime42

js said:


> Hi. Is the pool bar that is open have food if we wanted to have a snack or lunch while hanging out. We will be having food delivered but our friends also asked this question this weekend.
> 
> Thanks.


The Springs pool bar was open.  I don’t know if they were only serving drinks.  The side tables around the pool has a QR code for mobile ordering food and I thought I saw a CM delivering Artist Point (QS) food to the pool.
On the app, the Grandstand pool. At was closed and Paddock open (and their food menu) but I didn’t check either out.


----------



## Carol_

Paddock pool bar is open with yummy food.


----------



## NoTime42

Princessclab said:


> Just booked a stay at SSR for the end of Jan 2021. Never stayed there before so I have some logistcal questions. It seems staying in  a DVC room is a bit different.
> 
> We are not DVC so booked with WDW just like a hotel guest, I am assuming.
> 
> Is there a gift shop and if so is it like other gifts shops at resorts?
> We are in a studio and it seems there is a coffee pot with (like it when we first get up), does it include coffee and filters or do I need to bring those?
> Any other glaring differences? When I booked they offered no housekeeping or every other day, which we chose.
> So far that is it.
> 
> Really looking forward to stay there!
> Any help is greatly appreciated.....


Yes, there’s a typical Disney resort gift shop attached to the main QS, Artist Point. 

The coffee pot should be a flat bottom Mr Coffee 10-12 cup.  Some studios will have a smaller one but you can request the larger one.
While they include coffee pouches, those pouches are terrible. (The coffee inside is OK for 6 cups if you empty the pouch into a normal filter) 
The main difference in a DVC room is the pull out or Murphy couch instead of a 2nd bed, plus the microwave and toaster in the kitchenette.


----------



## Euby

If I have a stay booked using RCI points, is there a charge for parking?  My previous stay was before Disney started charging resorts guests for parking.


----------



## js

NoTime42 said:


> The Springs pool bar was open.  I don’t know if they were only serving drinks.  The side tables around the pool has a QR code for mobile ordering food and I thought I saw a CM delivering Artist Point (QS) food to the pool.
> On the app, the Grandstand pool. At was closed and Paddock open (and their food menu) but I didn’t check either out.





Carol_ said:


> Paddock pool bar is open with yummy food.



Thank you both very much!


----------



## pkrieger2287

https://dvcfan.com/2020/10/27/const...ms-have-been-refurbished-at-saratoga-springs/


----------



## js

I will be in a SSR GV in a couple of weeks.
We will be six adults, three couples.
Do I need to order extra paper towels and toilet paper?  If I need more I have always just asked the 
cleaning people in the hallways and they have given us extra towels or paper towels, toilet paper, maybe
I will just do the same? Not sure how much we get in each bathroom on a GV. The GV at SSR has four full bathrooms.


----------



## NoTime42

js said:


> I will be in a SSR GV in a couple of weeks.
> We will be six adults, three couples.
> Do I need to order extra paper towels and toilet paper?  If I need more I have always just asked the
> cleaning people in the hallways and they have given us extra towels or paper towels, toilet paper, maybe
> I will just do the same? Not sure how much we get in each bathroom on a GV. The GV at SSR has four full bathrooms.


Asking should be fine. (In person or calling housekeeping) there’s also a chat option in the MDE app.  It worked great at BLT earlier in the summer (but I never needed to try it at SSR last week).
In smaller villas I’ve always noticed some extra the kitchen and in each bathroom


----------



## Stargazer65

My new deed says I have interest in Unit 68A of SSR.  Is that the Paddock building on the far right near Congress Park? 
Just feeding my curiosity.


----------



## mhowens

Anyone that has been recently, were the surrey and regular bikes available to rent?


----------



## tiggerx3

Euby said:


> If I have a stay booked using RCI points, is there a charge for parking?  My previous stay was before Disney started charging resorts guests for parking.



The parking would be free.


----------



## The Jackal

mhowens said:


> Anyone that has been recently, were the surrey and regular bikes available to rent?


I haven’t been there yet, will be there in a few weeks, but I have heard that you can still rent bikes.


----------



## harmon54

If I am booking a GV is it worth it to spend the extra points for a preferred room?


----------



## NoTime42

harmon54 said:


> If I am booking a GV is it worth it to spend the extra points for a preferred room?


Right now, preferred = newly renovated and standard = older style.
So it depends on how much the style and location mean to your group.  (Preferred is Springs (bear main area) and Congress Park (Disney Springs view)


----------



## AvidDisReader

Just back from 8 nights at Saratoga, was in the Springs in a newly refurb room.  There were 3 adults, a 9 yo and 3 yo.   The pull down bed under the TV was a big hit with the 9 year old, he loved it.  My daughter  had the Murphy bed (with the 3 yo) and was over the top loving the comfort of a full mattress as opposed to the sofa pull bed thin mattress.  My wife an I enjoyed the new king size mattress.  Over all the room was well done and enjoyed by all.  If I had one complaint it would be that they could have put more hooks in the bathroom to hang clothes, especially in the morning when showering and getting ready for a day in the parks.  On the last day we rented the Surrey Bikes so yes they are available.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Also, it appeared there was multiple locations that they were refurbing at the same time, not just one building.


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...ax-rates-for-dvc-resorts-at-walt-disney-world


----------



## mrsap

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...021-disney-vacation-club-annual-dues-revealed


----------



## Beachmom0317

Thinking of booking a last minute room next week in the standard category requesting a refurbished room at the paddock. Is the construction a daytime only thing? Wondering how any noise impact would be. We’re up by 6am and don’t nap so I’m sure we’d be fine. I’d love a refurbished room without using the preferred points lol


----------



## The Jackal

Beachmom0317 said:


> Thinking of booking a last minute room next week in the standard category requesting a refurbished room at the paddock. Is the construction a daytime only thing? Wondering how any noise impact would be. We’re up by 6am and don’t nap so I’m sure we’d be fine. I’d love a refurbished room without using the preferred points lol


Last I heard there was only one standard building refurbished in the Paddock. Chances of getting one I think is small, but not impossible.


----------



## Carol_

When we bought in to DVC, I was thrilled to stay anywhere on property to include value resorts.
I stayed for my first time at SSR recently and I loved our unrefurbished Paddock room. My low standards paid off big time!


----------



## Beachmom0317

The Jackal said:


> Last I heard there was only one standard building refurbished in the Paddock. Chances of getting one I think is small, but not impossible.


We checked in today and I can’t believe it...we got a refurbished section in the Paddock. And our studio was upgraded to a dedicated 2 bedroom! I am still so shocked. It’s so pretty!


----------



## tiggerx3

Congratulations! Can’t wait for arrival there in a week!


----------



## Beachmom0317

tiggerx3 said:


> Congratulations! Can’t wait for arrival there in a week!


I’m so excited and I love this resort! I mean the wilderness lodge will always have my heart but geez this is gorgeous here. I like the paddock section I only used standard points and the paddock pool is amazing the paddock grill smells so good! Course my kids only wanted Mickey ice cream bars lol


----------



## Beachmom0317

So I’m thinking of walking to Disney Springs tonight or tomorrow. Being a weekend if Disney closes to capacity does that include people walking over from SSR or is that for parking garages only?


----------



## yaksack

Beachmom0317 said:


> We checked in today and I can’t believe it...we got a refurbished section in the Paddock. And our studio was upgraded to a dedicated 2 bedroom! I am still so shocked. It’s so pretty!



Can you post some pictures?  We are going in June 21.


----------



## Beachmom0317

yaksack said:


> Can you post some pictures?  We are going in June 21.


Sorry I could never figure out how to make them not sideways!


----------



## Beachmom0317

Here’s a couple more.


----------



## yaksack

I showed my daughters the picture of the small fold out bed. I am sure there will an argument over who sleeps in it.


----------



## Beachmom0317

yaksack said:


> I showed my daughters the picture of the small fold out bed. I am sure there will an argument over who sleeps in it.


There’s two fold out beds! One is a small one with goofy one the horse and the other is the one with the picture of Minnie, Mickey and daisy!


----------



## mrsap

yaksack said:


> I showed my daughters the picture of the small fold out bed. I am sure there will an argument over who sleeps in it.



My kids always fought for the ‘fun bed!!’ So we had them alternate every night (or split the week), so it was equal. Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## Stargazer65

Carol_ said:


> When we bought in to DVC, I was thrilled to stay anywhere on property to include value resorts.
> I stayed for my first time at SSR recently and I loved our unrefurbished Paddock room. My low standards paid off big time!


Same here, staying on property at SSR is a luxury not imagined in our childhood.  We tented at KOA or used a cockroach motel back then. 

BUT... my parents had it worse as kids going to Disney, they stayed in a cardboard box in a septic tank, ate thin gruel, and had to walk to the park and back (uphill, both ways).


----------



## Beachmom0317

Playground is open. Capacity is 10 guests. My kids are so excited!


----------



## codylamb18

Reading over this thread I am a bit nervous. I am in the process of renting DVC points for Dec 5-9. I was told that all rooms were renovated.... I would rather stay somewhere else if the room I get isn't done. How would I better my chances?


----------



## WithASmile&ASong

codylamb18 said:


> Reading over this thread I am a bit nervous. I am in the process of renting DVC points for Dec 5-9. I was told that all rooms were renovated.... I would rather stay somewhere else if the room I get isn't done. How would I better my chances?


All the preferred category of rooms are renovated.  The standard rooms are in process. So if you definitely want renovated you will need to book preferred.


----------



## Beachmom0317

codylamb18 said:


> Reading over this thread I am a bit nervous. I am in the process of renting DVC points for Dec 5-9. I was told that all rooms were renovated.... I would rather stay somewhere else if the room I get isn't done. How would I better my chances?


In my room request I had member services put down Paddock section, refurbished room. So if your renting be prepared to have the owner add any requests through member services since only the owner can do that. This is different than the generic room request on MDE when you do online check in


----------



## Beachmom0317

There are decorations in the lobby


----------



## tgree9369

Beachmom0317 said:


> There are decorations in the lobby


We are hoping for a remodeled room also. We will be arriving Dec 23rd and its our honeymoon - we are now in a Deluxe Studio. I am hoping they surprise us with an upgrade!


----------



## tgree9369

Beachmom0317 said:


> There are decorations in the lobby





Beachmom0317 said:


> There are decorations in the lobby


Are the boats to Disney Springs operating yet? I saw that some of the boats were back in operation but wasn't sure about the ones from Saratoga Springs to Disney Springs. How are the bus times?


----------



## Jenwdwfan

tgree9369 said:


> Are the boats to Disney Springs operating yet? I saw that some of the boats were back in operation but wasn't sure about the ones from Saratoga Springs to Disney Springs. How are the bus times?


I am here now and when I asked yesterday they said they are not running and did not have a date yet.  I didnt realize how much I miss them


----------



## tgree9369

Jenwdwfan said:


> I am here now and when I asked yesterday they said they are not running and did not have a date yet.  I didnt realize how much I miss them


Thank you! How are the Bus times to the parks?


----------



## Jenwdwfan

tgree9369 said:


> Thank you! How are the Bus times to the parks?


Hit or miss.  We waited 45min for bus to Disney Springs, but multiple park bus' came thru 10-15 min apart.


----------



## mjackson

Jenwdwfan said:


> Hit or miss.  We waited 45min for bus to Disney Springs, but multiple park bus' came thru 10-15 min apart.


Sounds like a better plan to walk to DS unless a bus is there when we are departing.  Thanks


----------



## justadreamaway77

AvidDisReader said:


> Just back from 8 nights at Saratoga, was in the Springs in a newly refurb room.  There were 3 adults, a 9 yo and 3 yo.   The pull down bed under the TV was a big hit with the 9 year old, he loved it.  My daughter  had the Murphy bed (with the 3 yo) and was over the top loving the comfort of a full mattress as opposed to the sofa pull bed thin mattress.  My wife an I enjoyed the new king size mattress.  Over all the room was well done and enjoyed by all.  If I had one complaint it would be that they could have put more hooks in the bathroom to hang clothes, especially in the morning when showering and getting ready for a day in the parks.  On the last day we rented the Surrey Bikes so yes they are available.


More hooks is my complaint in ALL the DVC rooms.  Something so simple goes a long way!!!


----------



## tgree9369

mjackson said:


> Sounds like a better plan to walk to DS unless a bus is there when we are departing.  Thanks


I think we will be hoofing it when we head over to DS. I think we can do a 15min walk rather than wait 45mins. Either way, we are so excited to be back on Disney property and at the holidays is a Bonus!


----------



## OKWFan88

Hoping someone can clarify if all the preferred studios have been remodeled and include the murphy bed? Or would I need to ask for a remodeled room if I have a booking for a preferred studio? Thanks


----------



## Mphduffy

The Springs and Congress are considered Preferred.  All of those buildings have been remodeled.  If you have a preferred booking you will be put in one of these two sections.  You may request which section you prefer.  The one br villas have a king in the bedroom, a queen size murphy bed and a smaller pull down bed under the TV.  The studio's have a queen bed and the pull down murphy bed (I think that may also be a queen).


----------



## mrsap

Hello from SSR! Thought I’d share some decor pictures!


----------



## CastAStone

mrsap said:


> Hello from SSR! Thought I’d share some decor pictures!
> 
> View attachment 539752View attachment 539753View attachment 539754View attachment 539755


Thanks for sharing! Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## mrsap

CastAStone said:


> Thanks for sharing! Have fun and stay safe!



Thank you!!!


----------



## mrsap

.


----------



## lauradenise4779

Hi everyone! I've booked a 2 bedroom villa for January 4-8, 2021.  I'm not sure if I booked a standard or preferred room (it doesn't say on my reservation).  My question is about the renovated rooms and construction.  I called reservations today and spoke with a cast member who told me that as of last week, ALL 2 bedroom villas had been renovated, however, there was still construction taking place at the resort.  I did request a room away from construction but I wanted to check if it was reasonable that ALL 2 bedroom villas had been renovated?


----------



## Wakey

Does anyone else now wish when the rooms are done the whole main building would be gutted and redone. It could be really nice like a Beach Club or Boardwalk. I always think the lobby looks just too sparse (no soul), and that exposed 1980s brick is horrible. Cheap looking furniture (are the massage chairs still there- I know they are in Wilderness Lodge but tucked down a corridor) and potted green plants. Outdated yellow internal paint, and cheap pictures on the walls in rubbish frames. Turf Club needs a gutting as well- as it is like a 1980's golf club. Any plans afoot does anyone know? I am an owner and love SSR by the way!


----------



## NoTime42

I used to think SSR’s lobby was nice and had better theming than the rest of the resort.  It was kinda a waste because you don’t walk through it daily between the bus stop and room.
Now, with online check in, there’s was reason to step foot in the “lobby” when I stayed there this fall, so why waste any money on the main lobby when it adds nothing to the guest experience?


----------



## CastAStone

lauradenise4779 said:


> Hi everyone! I've booked a 2 bedroom villa for January 4-8, 2021.  I'm not sure if I booked a standard or preferred room (it doesn't say on my reservation).  My question is about the renovated rooms and construction.  I called reservations today and spoke with a cast member who told me that as of last week, ALL 2 bedroom villas had been renovated, however, there was still construction taking place at the resort.  I did request a room away from construction but I wanted to check if it was reasonable that ALL 2 bedroom villas had been renovated?


No that’s impossible. Every building has 2BR villas and several haven’t been touched.

All the _preferred_ rooms have been renovated. Did you book through a 3rd party? It’s odd that it doesn’t say anything about room type.


----------



## mrsap

2022 Points Chart

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...ts/dvc-resorts/FINAL_2022_DVC_SSR_Pt_Chts.pdf


----------



## mrsap

Wakey said:


> Does anyone else now wish when the rooms are done the whole main building would be gutted and redone. It could be really nice like a Beach Club or Boardwalk. I always think the lobby looks just too sparse (no soul), and that exposed 1980s brick is horrible. Cheap looking furniture (are the massage chairs still there- I know they are in Wilderness Lodge but tucked down a corridor) and potted green plants. Outdated yellow internal paint, and cheap pictures on the walls in rubbish frames. Turf Club needs a gutting as well- as it is like a 1980's golf club. Any plans afoot does anyone know? I am an owner and love SSR by the way!



I completely agree! I had only stayed at SSR once before this trip, I’d say around 6 years ago, and I remember feeling disappointed in the lobby. I was hoping things changed when I walked in two weeks ago, but it didn’t. The Christmas decor was minimal. Even with online check in, you still can walk through the lobby to eat or shop, so why not make it more presentable? I, for one, LOVE lobbies. When I stay at VGF and WL, we literally go in there with a cup of coffee or a glass of wine and we just hang out in there!! It would be nice to see them sprinkle some pixie dust and make it a little more amazing.


----------



## SolPlyr

What kind of coffee pots are in the 2BR villas? Are they regular pots? Keurig pots?


----------



## NoTime42

SolPlyr said:


> What kind of coffee pots are in the 2BR villas? Are they regular pots? Keurig pots?


Regular Mr Coffee flat bottom 10/12 cup


----------



## SolPlyr

NoTime42 said:


> Regular Mr Coffee flat bottom 10/12 cup


Thank you. That will help with our grocery purchases.


----------



## xWilliam

Has anyone who has stayed recently been able to get some pixie dust and get a room upgrade without points??

I can see saratoga is wide open compared to most other resorts, and I'll be staying for two days before moving on to the poly. Currently on the magical express en route to resort and was contemplating whether I should ask. We have a preferred studio and it looks like both 1 and 2 bedrooms have availability


----------



## LadybugsMum

xWilliam said:


> Has anyone who has stayed recently been able to get some pixie dust and get a room upgrade without points??
> 
> I can see saratoga is wide open compared to most other resorts, and I'll be staying for two days before moving on to the poly. Currently on the magical express en route to resort and was contemplating whether I should ask. We have a preferred studio and it looks like both 1 and 2 bedrooms have availability


If you ask for an upgrade, then you need to have the points. Pixie dust is random and you’ll never when you’re going to get a free upgrade.


----------



## xWilliam

LadybugsMum said:


> If you ask for an upgrade, then you need to have the points. Pixie dust is random and you’ll never when you’re going to get a free upgrade.



We asked when we got to the resort, and apparently they're down with doing pixie dust upgrades when the resort was near empty last month, but the cast member said they're running at 90% capacity so it's a no can do. 


Edit: my wife decided to ask one more time since she forgot to pick up our magic bands at the front desk, and the nice lady upgraded us no problem. It was 100% free since all leftover points are 2022 points, so there's no way they could've charged me points for the upgrade


----------



## Lexxiefern

xWilliam said:


> We asked when we got to the resort, and apparently they're down with doing pixie dust upgrades when the resort was near empty last month, but the cast member said they're running at 90% capacity so it's a no can do.
> 
> 
> Edit: my wife decided to ask one more time since she forgot to pick up our magic bands at the front desk, and the nice lady upgraded us no problem. It was 100% free since all leftover points are 2022 points, so there's no way they could've charged me points for the upgrade



That‘s great! What upgrade did you get? I’m assuming you got a renovated room? I Check-in Friday and can’t wait!


----------



## xWilliam

Lexxiefern said:


> That‘s great! What upgrade did you get? I’m assuming you got a renovated room? I Check-in Friday and can’t wait!



Went from a preferred studio, to a preferred 1 bedroom. We're resort hopping for the next week and only here for two nights so I'm pretty sure that helped


----------



## MBTigger

I always get the "Pardon our Dust" instead of the pixie dust....


----------



## MJ NH

I am close to adding on at SSR to actually stay there. I hear a lot about the preferred areas of SSR.  Which are best standard rooms at the resort?  And why? Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## xWilliam

MJ NH said:


> I am close to adding on at SSR to actually stay there. I hear a lot about the preferred areas of SSR.  Which are best standard rooms at the resort?  And why? Thank you in advance for your answers.



I can't answer anything about standard rooms, but pre-refurb I wouldn't have even given saratoga springs a chance. Once all the rooms are refurbished, it's going to be a great resort


----------



## NoTime42

MJ NH said:


> I am close to adding on at SSR to actually stay there. I hear a lot about the preferred areas of SSR.  Which are best standard rooms at the resort?  And why? Thank you in advance for your answers.


It’s classified by buildings and not view.  The Congress Park section  (near the east side walking path to Disney Springs, and most room have DS views) and Springs section (nearest to the “main area” Artist point and Turf Club) are the 2 “preferred sections.  Ironically the preferred sections are the last 2 bus stops and it’s likely to have standing room-only or full busses in normal times.
Grandstand (1st bus stop, has a pool bar and some rooms are closer to main area), Carousel, and Paddock (2nd feature pool with QS, bar and best kids splash area) are the 2 standard sections.
THV are not divided into sections.

Right now all preferred are rennovated, and standard is in progress.

When SSR was initially sold/developed there was no classification and every building took the same points.. meaning DVC could add more categories or completely remove them.


----------



## MJ NH

NoTime42 said:


> It’s classified by buildings and not view.  The Congress Park section  (near the east side walking path to Disney Springs, and most room have DS views) and Springs section (nearest to the “main area” Artist point and Turf Club) are the 2 “preferred sections.  Ironically the preferred sections are the last 2 bus stops and it’s likely to have standing room-only or full busses in normal times.
> Grandstand (1st bus stop, has a pool bar and some rooms are closer to main area), Carousel, and Paddock (2nd feature pool with QS, bar and best kids splash area) are the 2 standard sections.
> THV are not divided into sections.
> 
> Right now all preferred are rennovated, and standard is in progress.
> 
> When SSR was initially sold/developed there was no classification and every building took the same points.. meaning DVC could add more categories or completely remove them.


Thank you, so Grandstand and Paddock are the best bets after preferred? Nothing good about Carousel?  Which of the three are closest to the boat to DS?


----------



## NoTime42

MJ NH said:


> Thank you, so Grandstand and Paddock are the best bets after preferred? Nothing good about Carousel?  Which of the three are closest to the boat to DS?


Carousel is closest to the exit, so if you are driving it’s quickest to go anywhere.  It’s also the 2nd bus stop.  It doesn’t have its own pool, but is next to Paddock.  Generally Carousel is least recommended as a preference.

The boat to DS isn’t really close to any room (it hasn’t operated since Covid).  The boat dock is beyond the Turf Club restaurant. Springs and Grandstand have the rooms “closest” to the boat dock.  Like most WDW boats, it may not be the quickest transportation, but can be a very pleasant waste of time.


----------



## lovin'fl

MJ NH said:


> I am close to adding on at SSR to actually stay there. I hear a lot about the preferred areas of SSR.  Which are best standard rooms at the resort?  And why? Thank you in advance for your answers.


Love Paddock and Grandstand. Carousel is far out and our last choice of all sections at SSR. Paddock has pool with food counter (that serves breakfast food) and easy walk over to main building. Grandstand has easy walk to boat down by the golf pro shop.


----------



## SwanVT2

We were in carousel last February but found we were still close enough for an easy walk to Paddock pool and food.


----------



## lovin'fl

MBTigger said:


> I always get the "Pardon our Dust" instead of the pixie dust....


Us too!


----------



## leebee

SO... renovations. We requested a standard studio in Paddock, in the building nearest to Congress Park. Trip is Jan 9-13, staying on points. Are we gonna be up to our eyeballs in construction dust and noise?


----------



## lovin'fl

@leebee  Paddock is near complete, I think. They started on building nearest to Carousel section. And moved towards CP. If you get that last building then they are done Paddock and onto Carousel (or Grandstand). Article below is from 2 months ago.

https://dvcfan.com/2020/10/27/const...ms-have-been-refurbished-at-saratoga-springs/


----------



## leebee

lovin'fl said:


> @leebee  Paddock is near complete, I think. They started on building nearest to Carousel section. And moved towards CP. If you get that last building then they are done Paddock and onto Carousel (or Grandstand). Article below is from 2 months ago.
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2020/10/27/const...ms-have-been-refurbished-at-saratoga-springs/



Thank you!


----------



## E2ME2

NoTime42 said:


> It’s classified by buildings and not view.  The Congress Park section  (near the east side walking path to Disney Springs, and most room have DS views) and Springs section (nearest to the “main area” Artist point and Turf Club) are the 2 “preferred sections.  Ironically the preferred sections are the last 2 bus stops and it’s likely to have standing room-only or full busses in normal times.
> Grandstand (1st bus stop, has a pool bar and some rooms are closer to main area), Carousel, and Paddock (2nd feature pool with QS, bar and best kids splash area) are the 2 standard sections.
> THV are not divided into sections.
> 
> Right now all preferred are rennovated, and standard is in progress.
> 
> When SSR was initially sold/developed there was no classification and every building took the same points.. meaning DVC could add more categories or completely remove them.


SSR was our first DVC Home, and we loved staying in Congress Park before it became "preferred"!
The only reason we booked there this January is because of the renovations.  We stayed in a 3BR-GV in Jan 2020, and it was really showing lots of wear & tear.
We didn't want to chance getting another outdated room on this trip. Once all are upgraded, we will go back to standard, and request Paddock, as close to CP as we can get.....


----------



## buzz1fan

Planning to book preferred studio room for one night.  
looking to swim- hot tub and downy springs.  Are all preferred rooms close to Disney springs walks? Which is the closest theme pool with slide?
If room is not ready can we keep luggage in car and still swim when we get there?


----------



## The Jackal

Congress Park  rooms are the closest to DS, but a 7-8 min walk to main pool. Springs section closer to main pool and Paddock pool ( the 2 themed pools with water slides), but a 6-7 min further walk to DS. Yes you can keep luggage in car and change in the bathrooms at the pools.  Congress Park also has a pool but it is smaller an not themed, no slide and usually has very few people there.


----------



## E2ME2

The Jackal said:


> Congress Park  rooms are the closest to DS, but a 7-8 min walk to main pool. Springs section closer to main pool and Paddock pool ( the 2 themed pools with water slides), but a 6-7 min further walk to DS. Yes you can keep luggage in car and change in the bathrooms at the pools.  Congress Park also has a pool but it is smaller an not themed, no slide and usually has very few people there.


I love the CP Pool & Hot-Tub - has a great view of the hot air balloon at DS, and is usually not crowded


----------



## Lexxiefern

Ok update on SSR construction- I just got home stayed Dec 18-22 at SSR. We had a 2 bed and a studio. Requested renovated room, high floor. We received 4835 & 4836. Paddock building closest to Carousel. Rooms are beautiful! We had a few minor issues (master shower clogged prob construction debris, toilet closet door in master wouldn’t shut) but a call down to maintenance and they were remedied same day.

Three Paddock buildings are renovated and had guests in them. Buildings 4501-4836, 5101-5436 and 5501-5836. The other two Paddock Buildings are still being worked on. Although 6101-6436 looked almost done. Looked like just need bedding put on and maybe a few small touches. Building 6501-6836 is still heavily under construction with lots of debris on the ground outside.

The first carousel building closest to the main gate had lots of construction vehicles parked there so I think they are starting that section. The other carousel building closer to Paddock has not started yet and I saw lots of guests staying in that building.

Hope this helps some of you planning!


----------



## Doug7856

Lexxiefern said:


> Ok update on SSR construction- I just got home stayed Dec 18-22 at SSR. We had a 2 bed and a studio. Requested renovated room, high floor. We received 4835 & 4836. Paddock building closest to Carousel. Rooms are beautiful! We had a few minor issues (master shower clogged prob construction debris, toilet closet door in master wouldn’t shut) but a call down to maintenance and they were remedied same day.
> 
> Three Paddock buildings are renovated and had guests in them. Buildings 4501-4836, 5101-5436 and 5501-5836. The other two Paddock Buildings are still being worked on. Although 6101-6436 looked almost done. Looked like just need bedding put on and maybe a few small touches. Building 6501-6836 is still heavily under construction with lots of debris on the ground outside.
> 
> The first carousel building closest to the main gate had lots of construction vehicles parked there so I think they are starting that section. The other carousel building closer to Paddock has not started yet and I saw lots of guests staying in that building.
> 
> Hope this helps some of you planning!


Thanks for the update! We are going in July and hoping for a refurbished room at the Grand Stand section.


----------



## quandrea

Do any of you think the refurb will be done by November 2021?


----------



## The Jackal

quandrea said:


> Do any of you think the refurb will be done by November 2021?


It is supposed to wrap up by summer 2021.


----------



## quandrea

The Jackal said:


> It is supposed to wrap up by summer 2021.


Thank you. We’ve fallen in love with SSR. Stayed again in Feb 2020 and was so impressed with the refurb. Fantastic location. We are hoping to return in 2021 and will splurge on a grand villa to use up banked points. Hoping a standard will be available at the Sven month mark, as I need to pool some AK points with SSR points. I’ll even have enough points to book a std studio to gift to a friend.


----------



## leebee

Should I do online check-in? I've never done it because I don't have a phone, but DH is traveling with me this time and has a phone, so they can text him when the room is ready. We are renting DVC points for a standard studio, requested Paddock (but through Touring Plans, so maybe didn't go through?) in the 65XX building which I think is currently being renovated. What kind of room requests can I make with online check-in? We want to be on an upper floor in a building near CP/walking path to DS. Check-in is 1/9/21.


----------



## lovin'fl

leebee said:


> Should I do online check-in? I've never done it because I don't have a phone, but DH is traveling with me this time and has a phone, so they can text him when the room is ready. We are renting DVC points for a standard studio, requested Paddock (but through Touring Plans, so maybe didn't go through?) in the 65XX building which I think is currently being renovated. What kind of room requests can I make with online check-in? We want to be on an upper floor in a building near CP/walking path to DS. Check-in is 1/9/21.


I just did my online check in for Jan. Stand view SSR studio. It only allowed selecting Grandstand, near pool, first floor....something like that. Did not show Paddock or Carousel for some reason. Either a glitch or they intentionally took those off because they are the sections with closed buildings being renovated (so they have less rooms in use than typically). I just asked MS to put in request for a renovated room. Considered doing a TP room request too but my membership will expire during trip and they are asking me to renew in order to do room request.


----------



## leebee

lovin'fl said:


> I just did my online check in for Jan. Stand view SSR studio. It only allowed selecting Grandstand, near pool, first floor....something like that. Did not show Paddock or Carousel for some reason. Either a glitch or they intentionally took those off because they are the sections with closed buildings being renovated (so they have less rooms in use than typically). I just asked MS to put in request for a renovated room. Considered doing a TP room request too but my membership will expire during trip and they are asking me to renew in order to do room request.



My guess is Paddock is almost finished being renovated and Carousel is next, so they are trying to divert requests to Grandstand. 

Stupid question, but... do I need to download the Disney app to do online check-in, or can I do it from my laptop? As mentioned I don't have a phone, and I'm somewhat techno-stupid so I am not sure how any of this works. Is it easy to download the app to a phone? I assume it's all explained somewhere- yes?


----------



## preemiemama

leebee said:


> My guess is Paddock is almost finished being renovated and Carousel is next, so they are trying to divert requests to Grandstand.
> 
> Stupid question, but... do I need to download the Disney app to do online check-in, or can I do it from my laptop? As mentioned I don't have a phone, and I'm somewhat techno-stupid so I am not sure how any of this works. Is it easy to download the app to a phone? I assume it's all explained somewhere- yes?



www.disneyworld.disney.go.com is the website for My Disney Experience on a laptop.  You can complete the online check in (and dining or park pass reservations) there as well as on the app.  The app is free and easy to download.  Go to the Apple app store (or the Google equivalent store for an android phone) to get it.  Once it downloads, just open it and sign in.  I sometimes prefer to make reservations or complete the online check in on the computer because it's easier to read.


----------



## leebee

@preemiemama  THANK YOU!!


----------



## Euby

Is there somewhere that I can see the January activity calendar/schedule for SSR?


----------



## Turk February

We are checking out tomorrow morning and have a lot of leftover water bottles, an (as of now) unopened jug of 1% milk, and some Powerade Zero bottles. If anyone would like them please message me. Happy to leave them outside our room when we leave. Staying in Congress Park.


----------



## disneyglitterglam

Turk February said:


> We are checking out tomorrow morning and have a lot of leftover water bottles, an (as of now) unopened jug of 1% milk, and some Powerade Zero bottles. If anyone would like them please message me. Happy to leave them outside our room when we leave. Staying in Congress Park.



I was wondering about this. Pre covid Id leave it in the laundry room with a note. Wasnt sure how it was being handled now.


----------



## kanga5roos

We have a standard  2br booked. I think we might prefer a lock-out over a dedictated unit. Is there a map anywhere that shows which 2 brs in each bldg are lock-outs and specifically which 2 brs are dedicated? (or do I just guess which 1 brs also connect with a studio to make a 2 br lock-out? Thanks!


----------



## NoTime42

kanga5roos said:


> We have a standard  2br booked. I think we might prefer a lock-out over a dedictated unit. Is there a map anywhere that shows which 2 brs in each bldg are lock-outs and specifically which 2 brs are dedicated? (or do I just guess which 1 brs also connect with a studio to make a 2 br lock-out? Thanks!


All studios connect to a 1BR.
The layout of each floor is back on the 1st page of this post under:
7b. What's the layout of each building?


----------



## BBdisfan

Has anyone been recently to know the status of the refurbs? Still working on Paddock section, and grandstand?


----------



## MissLiss279

BBdisfan said:


> Has anyone been recently to know the status of the refurbs? Still working on Paddock section, and grandstand?


As of the second week of January - yes and yes. There were at least one or two buildings at each being worked on, and the Carousel section was closed. Looked like they were staging stuff, getting ready to start work.


----------



## jtmaske

BBdisfan said:


> Has anyone been recently to know the status of the refurbs? Still working on Paddock section, and grandstand?


During the week of Jan 10-16 the two eastern buildings of The Paddock were still closed, there was also a lot of construction for an underground cable and the top boards from the walkway across the pond were being removed.  The middle Paddock building was completely open, refurbished and wonderful.  Carousel had construction vehicles in the parking lots during the day.  During online App checkin only Grandstand and Carousel were listed as available but the actual room assignment put us in a refurbished 1 bedroom at Paddock.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Euby

Does anyone know what (if any) activities are currently available?  I'm looking for something (other than pool) to do as a resort day.


----------



## disneyglitterglam

Euby said:


> Does anyone know what (if any) activities are currently available?  I'm looking for something (other than pool) to do as a resort day.



When I checked in 1/21 I was told they are doing ceramics and other art activites in the morning. Of course a few nights week there are pool activites.


----------



## tgarre06

Will the renovated studios sleep 5?


----------



## The Jackal

tgarre06 said:


> Will the renovated studios sleep 5?


Studios still 4, 1 bedrooms 5


----------



## OKWFan88

Is parking similar to OKW where there are places to park in front of the building your room is?


----------



## DisneyTexan

OKWFan88 said:


> Is parking similar to OKW where there are places to park in front of the building your room is?


Yes.


----------



## The Jackal

OKWFan88 said:


> Is parking similar to OKW where there are places to park in front of the building your room is?


Yes the parking lots are much larger than OKW ones, since the SSR buildings have more rooms. When we have gone there has always been plenty of room to park at SSR. At OKW we have had to park in front of other villas nearby due to few parking spaces. AKV Kidani has the best parking. It is under the building, the only challenge is getting a spot near the elevator that’s closest to your room.


----------



## debedo

So bridge work by Paddock is started....what work is being done, total renovation or replacing just the bottom boards?


----------



## OKWFan88

We have booked a 1 bedroom preferred and never stayed at SS. We will be there six nights and will have a car. Our main reason for booking at SS was to walk to Disney Springs. We have requested to be in Congress Park, not sure if that is available, but if we are put there, how long would you say the walk is to Disney Springs. We aren't in great shape but have no issues with walking. Also when you walk, where are you located in Disney Springs once you arrive on foot?


----------



## NoTime42

OKWFan88 said:


> We have booked a 1 bedroom preferred and never stayed at SS. We will be there six nights and will have a car. Our main reason for booking at SS was to walk to Disney Springs. We have requested to be in Congress Park, not sure if that is available, but if we are put there, how long would you say the walk is to Disney Springs. We aren't in great shape but have no issues with walking. Also when you walk, where are you located in Disney Springs once you arrive on foot?


When I was there in November, the walk to from Congress Park to Disney Springs meant you had to enter near Earl of Sandwich. (Because they have a temp check station)
Google says Earl of Sandwich is about  5 minute .25 mile walk from the closest Congress Park building.


----------



## OKWFan88

Arrived today, first time at resort and we love it. Reminds us of the laid back OKW feel. We got some pixie dust, was upgraded to a 2 bedroom villa preferred in Congress park. We originally had booked a 1 bedroom preferred. Only two of us so HE gets to use the other bathroom lol and maybe make him sleep in the other bedroom hahahah


----------



## Sfrenchies

Planning on booking a 3 bedroom GV for December of this year, 2021. Does anyone know if I should book preferred to get a renovated room or will the regular grand villas be upgraded as well? Thanks so much


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sfrenchies said:


> Planning on booking a 3 bedroom GV for December of this year, 2021. Does anyone know if I should book preferred to get a renovated room or will the regular grand villas be upgraded as well? Thanks so much


The refurb will be done this summer; so it won't matter if you book preferred or standard as all rooms will be done by then. The Paddock is nearly done now which means a set of standard building are already refurbed.


----------



## Sfrenchies

LadybugsMum said:


> The refurb will be done this summer; so it won't matter if you book preferred or standard as all rooms will be done by then. The Paddock is nearly done now which means a set of standard building are already refurbed.


 Great to hear thanks so much


----------



## DVCLee

Are the boats running between SS and DS? If not, any word on when they will resume? Thanks!


----------



## Shelleyfs

The boats aren't running right now and no announcement on when they will return.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I loved the refurbed studio room I had Monday and Tuesday night in Congress Park. (Feb 8 and 9th. I was supposed to stay until Friday the 12 and planned on walking more around the resort and walking to Disney Springs as well as more park time. I was so excited to really check out the resort. 
I ended up re-injuring my leg so I could hardly walk so I ended the trip early and came home - I was there solo. I briefly considering doing the scooter rental thing but figured that I wouldn't be able to deal with getting to the bus and into the parks to rent a scooter. (Seeing an ortho doc early next week.)

So I'll have to wait for another trip to really check Saratoga Springs out. I was surprised how tiny the store there was when I went to the front desk to let them know I had to leave early. 
Shortest Disney Trip for me ever - only a day and a half. LOL


----------



## OKWFan88

Checked out today. We stayed from 2/6-2/13 in a 2bedroom preferred in Congress Park (2311). First time at SS. Beautiful resort. Huge room, we were upgraded from a 1bedroom to a 2 bedroom even though it was only two of us. Easy walk to Disney Springs which we did almost every night for dinner. We rented the Surrey Bike and did the trail. It was very fun and with as hot as it was it was a workout but we had a blast. There was some construction on the trail so we were late coming back at the allotted time as we had to get creative in order to get around the construction. Well, they didn't even charge us because the construction people are supposed to tell them when part of the trail is blocked off and apparently they weren't told so we go to ride for free. That was a nice surprise. Highly recommend renting the Surry bike if you are able. 

The resort is HUGE. We usually always stay at OKW, but really enjoyed ourselves at SS and will definitely stay there again at some point. Parking wasn't an issue at all as we had a car. Buses were hit and miss in the morning. We had one bus coming back from a park that stopped at the Paddock station and the bus broke down, so we ended up walking to Congress Park. Was a nice way to walk around and see the resort. Very pretty. We didn't try any food options at the resort, but my significant other did enjoy going in one of the pools. I am not a pool person so I sat on the balcony and relaxed. We didn't see housekeeping but every time we came back to resort, our trash was taken out and we had more coffee cups, towels etc. Really enjoyed our stay


----------



## NJOGRE

When walking around SSR,  what is the situation with the masks?   If I walk from my room to the pool ,  do you see poeple without masks?  Hoping the answer is yes


----------



## Shelleyfs

You have to wear a mask everywhere except your room, when you are eating or drinking standing still  and the pool deck/pool.


----------



## The Jackal

Shelleyfs said:


> You have to wear a mask everywhere except your room, when you are eating or drinking standing still  and the pool deck/pool.


This goes for all of WDW property.


----------



## vbarry

We are headed to SSR in June. We normally stay at the GF or the Poly but this trip it is just my husband and I so I thought I would save some points and give it a try. We did a preferred studio. Any tips on things to enjoy as an adult only trip? Hoping the boat is running to Disney Springs by then. Are there any good restaurants at the resorts to try or places to have a drink?  Thanks for any info! It seems like yesterday I was posting about places to stay with toddlers and now we get to stay as adults only. Super excited to try a new resort!


----------



## tgarre06

vbarry said:


> We are headed to SSR in June. We normally stay at the GF or the Poly but this trip it is just my husband and I so I thought I would save some points and give it a try. We did a preferred studio. Any tips on things to enjoy as an adult only trip? Hoping the boat is running to Disney Springs by then. Are there any good restaurants at the resorts to try or places to have a drink?  Thanks for any info! It seems like yesterday I was posting about places to stay with toddlers and now we get to stay as adults only. Super excited to try a new resort!


I’ve not stayed at SSR, but I am excited for your adults only trip from one parent to another!


----------



## vbarry

tgarre06 said:


> I’ve not stayed at SSR, but I am excited for your adults only trip from one parent to another!


HAHA! Thanks....I look back when I joined in 2005 and I had a 4 year old and a 6 month old. All I was worried about was a zero entry pool! Oh how times have changed but we have raised 2 girls who love Disney as much as we do. We are just leaving them home this time around. It will be different but I am sure it will still be fun!


----------



## Shelleyfs

You are staying preferred - if you ask for Congress Park, you are in walking distance to Disney Springs, which is great since the boats aren't running.  The table service at SSR isn't open, but there are lots of great restaurants in Disney Springs.  Our favourites are Jaleo, Wine Bar George, and Boathouse.


----------



## tgarre06

vbarry said:


> HAHA! Thanks....I look back when I joined in 2005 and I had a 4 year old and a 6 month old. All I was worried about was a zero entry pool! Oh how times have changed but we have raised 2 girls who love Disney as much as we do. We are just leaving them home this time around. It will be different but I am sure it will still be fun!


My husband and I are just buying into DVC after renting points for a long time. We have a 5 and 8 years old, and we both said SSR will be our first adults only stay when we are able to, so good choice to you! Enjoy your time adults only time in DS!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I learned that if you ask the bus driver if they will be stopping at the front of the resort near the Carriage House and he or she says yes, you can take the bus to that bus stop from Congress Park to save on walking. 
That was a life saver for me my final evening when I could barely walk but still needed to get some dinner.

And it looked like it would have been a really nice walk to Disney Springs from Congress Park. The bridge was right by my building.


----------



## SwanVT2

How comfortable are the new murphy beds in the refurbished rooms? Trying to decide between SSR and OKW--DD didn't like the sofa bed in the unfurbished rooms at SSR. Thank you!


----------



## The Jackal

SwanVT2 said:


> How comfortable are the new murphy beds in the refurbished rooms? Trying to decide between SSR and OKW--DD didn't like the sofa bed in the unfurbished rooms at SSR. Thank you!


Haven’t slept on one yet, but it has a real mattress, it is just a little thinner than the one on the queen sized bed. People have stated that they are comfortable.


----------



## jbee

I'll be staying at SSR for the first time this April, very exciting! I have a very picky toddler and the menu for Chip and Dale's Deli actually has some of his favorites- is this location close to the lobby? I know Poly's is listed as a dining option when it's actually a hike away. Also, is the Paddock pool bar open and serving food?


----------



## Bellecruiser

vbarry said:


> We are headed to SSR in June. We normally stay at the GF or the Poly but this trip it is just my husband and I so I thought I would save some points and give it a try. We did a preferred studio. Any tips on things to enjoy as an adult only trip? Hoping the boat is running to Disney Springs by then. Are there any good restaurants at the resorts to try or places to have a drink?  Thanks for any info! It seems like yesterday I was posting about places to stay with toddlers and now we get to stay as adults only. Super excited to try a new resort!



We just got back from SSR and there is a quick service restaurant called Artist Pallet, that also had very basic stuff to purchase.  Also by the Paddocks pool there is a small grill that does breakfast and they lunch/dinner.  The food there is good but basic.  The main restaurant, Turf Club, is closed right now.  They do sell drinks and burgers/pizza in the evening out in the lounge area.  Mostly we went to Disney Spring for dinner or did take-out from there.


----------



## justadreamaway77

jbee said:


> I'll be staying at SSR for the first time this April, very exciting! I have a very picky toddler and the menu for Chip and Dale's Deli actually has some of his favorites- is this location close to the lobby? I know Poly's is listed as a dining option when it's actually a hike away. Also, is the Paddock pool bar open and serving food?


The chip and Dale restaurant is located BELOW the turf club and the backside of the main carriage house....I've never been down there but I believe it is right by the pro shop.


----------



## jbee

justadreamaway77 said:


> The chip and Dale restaurant is located BELOW the turf club and the backside of the main carriage house....I've never been down there but I believe it is right by the pro shop.


Thank you- this is helpful!


----------



## The Jackal

justadreamaway77 said:


> The chip and Dale restaurant is located BELOW the turf club and the backside of the main carriage house....I've never been down there but I believe it is right by the pro shop.


Yes this is a quick service for those playing golf mostly, but all are welcome.


----------



## PoohHappens

I would love some opinions, I hope this place is the best place to ask.  Taking a trip to celebrate my 50th birthday this fall, yes I was born the same week as WDW, it is also my mothers 78th birthday and my daughters 12th birthday that week.  My sister (54) is also joining us and if we are really lucky my niece (33) will join us for a couple days.   We are taking a girls only trip, my DH has had enough Disney and my son is in college.  Oct 3-9.  We are down to two choices for resort.  AoA family suite or a 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs.  The new rooms at SS look beautiful. I think we would love the extra space, kitchen, real mattress instead of pull out sofa and the peacefulness of the resort.  My daughter likes the theme at AoA, but I think would be willing to give that up for a pool slide.  I am concerned about the size of the resort and transportation.  We will be using Disney transportation.  I expect with our difference in ages that people will be coming or going from the parks at different times occasionally.  Our budget doesn't allow for a preferred location.  Please tell me what we would love about SS, if you think it would be a better choice than AoA for our group, any concerns there may be for our group at SS.


----------



## mrsap

*Saratoga Springs Refurbished Grand Villa Tour*
https://dvcfan.com/2021/02/25/saratoga-springs-refurbished-grand-villa-tour/


----------



## mrsap

*Saratoga Spring Refurbishment Update - February 2021*

https://dvcnews.com/resorts/saratog...oga-spring-refurbishment-update-february-2021


----------



## Carol_

PoohHappens said:


> I would love some opinions, I hope this place is the best place to ask.  Taking a trip to celebrate my 50th birthday this fall, yes I was born the same week as WDW, it is also my mothers 78th birthday and my daughters 12th birthday that week.  My sister (54) is also joining us and if we are really lucky my niece (33) will join us for a couple days.   We are taking a girls only trip, my DH has had enough Disney and my son is in college.  Oct 3-9.  We are down to two choices for resort.  AoA family suite or a 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs.  The new rooms at SS look beautiful. I think we would love the extra space, kitchen, real mattress instead of pull out sofa and the peacefulness of the resort.  My daughter likes the theme at AoA, but I think would be willing to give that up for a pool slide.  I am concerned about the size of the resort and transportation.  We will be using Disney transportation.  I expect with our difference in ages that people will be coming or going from the parks at different times occasionally.  Our budget doesn't allow for a preferred location.  Please tell me what we would love about SS, if you think it would be a better choice than AoA for our group, any concerns there may be for our group at SS.


I love both. Given current situation, I’d go SSR. More good varied options to eat at Disney Springs, two pools with slides, and more space.
AoA has a decent walk from the bus stop to any room and less food options. Still, it’s great, and you’ll have fun either way.


----------



## Boomatt

Room upgrades. Hello fellow SSR fans. I was there back in October and had a studio booked in Congress park. On that trip I got my very first room upgrade, when staying on points, to a 1 bedroom and boy, was that nice. 
We are returning next week and I am just curious to see if anyone else has been getting the ever so rare DVC stay room upgrades?


----------



## Bellecruiser

I don’t think the are so rare now, and you’re right, the renovation is amazing!


----------



## OKWFan88

Boomatt said:


> Room upgrades. Hello fellow SSR fans. I was there back in October and had a studio booked in Congress park. On that trip I got my very first room upgrade, when staying on points, to a 1 bedroom and boy, was that nice.
> We are returning next week and I am just curious to see if anyone else has been getting the ever so rare DVC stay room upgrades?


Was there two in a half weeks ago we had booked a 1 bedroom and was upgraded to a 2 bedroom. We rented DVC points. Really nice surprise and very short walk to Disney springs.


----------



## tiggerx3

I’ve heard of other upgrades, but when we went in November we weren’t upgraded, however our stay was for 10 nights.  We had a great view though!


----------



## PoohHappens

Do you request an upgrade, or when your room is assigned you just find out it has been upgraded. Have these been with online check in or in person?  Is it more with points, what about cash reservations?


----------



## OKWFan88

PoohHappens said:


> Do you request an upgrade, or when your room is assigned you just find out it has been upgraded. Have these been with online check in or in person?  Is it more with points, what about cash reservations?


We did online check in but still went to lobby as we had older magic bands and she activated them for us. Room wasn’t ready so we went to Disney springs. I checked the MDE app later on in day and saw the room description was a 2 bedroom and that’s how we first saw we were upgraded. We had a 7 day stay at SSR. I rarely do cash reservations so can only speak to the DVC points side.


----------



## Boomatt

PoohHappens said:


> Do you request an upgrade, or when your room is assigned you just find out it has been upgraded. Have these been with online check in or in person?  Is it more with points, what about cash reservations?


For us, I checked in online because our niece who goes to college in Florida was going to spend the week with  my wife, daughter and I but, she was going to be there few hours before our flight landed and I wanted her to have access to the room as early as possible. She had been on a few trips with us in past years and none of us had seen the refurbed rooms yet so, we called her when we landed to check in on her and we asked what she thought of the refurbed room?  She exclaimed “it’s amazing!!! They added a master bedroom and a full kitchen!!!” That’s when we found out we got upgraded.

I don’t think I would ever ask for an upgrade simply because of the fact that we only paid for a studio and, if we wanted a 1 bedroom, we could’ve used our points to pay for it. It just feels really cheap to me to ask.


----------



## JESSketeer

Hello everyone!  We just booked a very last minute trip for next week, arriving 3/7 and staying 6 days!  So excited but feeling under prepared  I was wondering if there are any specific services or locations that are currently closed due to the pandemic or refurbishment that we should be aware of?  This will be our second time staying at SSR, however this will be more of a resort stay than our last time here.


----------



## NoTime42

I believe they are refurbishing the Grandstand area.  The Turf Club restaurant is closed.  Now is a great time to walk over to Disney Springs for more dining options after parks close early. (And you’ll have to walk because there is currently no boat service to Disney Springs.)

Here’s Disney’s current SSR Covid info:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#drawer-card-saratogaSprings


----------



## The Jackal

JESSketeer said:


> Hello everyone!  We just booked a very last minute trip for next week, arriving 3/7 and staying 6 days!  So excited but feeling under prepared  I was wondering if there are any specific services or locations that are currently closed due to the pandemic or refurbishment that we should be aware of?  This will be our second time staying at SSR, however this will be more of a resort stay than our last time here.


The Turf Club is closed. That’s the table service at SSR. I think that and no boats to DS and the Spa is still closed.


----------



## MissLiss279

JESSketeer said:


> Hello everyone!  We just booked a very last minute trip for next week, arriving 3/7 and staying 6 days!  So excited but feeling under prepared  I was wondering if there are any specific services or locations that are currently closed due to the pandemic or refurbishment that we should be aware of?  This will be our second time staying at SSR, however this will be more of a resort stay than our last time here.


The walking path from the Springs/Carriage House area to the west side of DS was closed in January. You can still walk to DS from Congress Park area.


----------



## CP3uhoh

Can anyone who has visited recently report how soon the busses have been starting before park open?


----------



## JESSketeer

The Jackal said:


> The Turf Club is closed. That’s the table service at SSR. I think that and no boats to DS and the Spa is still closed.



Thank you! I just learned that the boats aren't running.  Kind of a bummer since we'll most likely head to DS a few times this trip. 



MissLiss279 said:


> The walking path from the Springs/Carriage House area to the west side of DS was closed in January. You can still walk to DS from Congress Park area.



Thank you! That's good to know.


----------



## Karen Willett

We will be going back to SS in early June. We have actually stayed her the last 3 visits. My question is we have always requested the Grandstand section as I like being the first on/off the bus. However I really want a refurbished room. What is staying in the Paddock section like? Is the pool very busy? Should I put in special requests? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## The Jackal

Karen Willett said:


> We will be going back to SS in early June. We have actually stayed her the last 3 visits. My question is we have always requested the Grandstand section as I like being the first on/off the bus. However I really want a refurbished room. What is staying in the Paddock section like? Is the pool very busy? Should I put in special requests? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


The refurbishment is set to be finished this summer. They are already working on one building in the Grandstand. By June I would guess that at least 2 buildings in the Grandstand would be finished if not all of them.  The company is working very quickly due to the virus and open buildings, working on 3 buildings at a time. The Grandstand is the last section to be finished.  We are hoping to stay in the Grandstand in the fall.


----------



## Brian Noble

Karen Willett said:


> What is staying in the Paddock section like?


I've been in both the 51-54 and 55-58 buildings for late February/early March trips. I like it there a lot! The Paddock pool seems to have enough space and chairs (with the Winter-trip caveat). The bridge makes the walk to Carriage House easy. The quick service location there is decent-to-good, minimizing the need to go to Carriage House at all. The 51 building is between the Carousel and Paddock bus stops, Carousel is the 2nd pick up. Even at the 55 building with the Paddock stop, I've never had a full bus, though I don't always get a seat.


----------



## bigAWL

Karen Willett said:


> We will be going back to SS in early June. We have actually stayed her the last 3 visits. My question is we have always requested the Grandstand section as I like being the first on/off the bus. However I really want a refurbished room. What is staying in the Paddock section like? Is the pool very busy? Should I put in special requests? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


If you have kids, you should be aware of some ongoing pool area closures.  Here's the quote from the article: "*the slide and kids play area at The Paddock pool are currently closed for updates. The project is slated for "winter" 2021 with no estimated completion date currently published. The Paddock pool itself remains open while the slide and kids play area are being renovated.* The _High Rock Spring_ main pool is also open, along with leisure pools in _Congress Park_ and _The Grandstand_."

https://dvcnews.com/resorts/saratog...oga-spring-refurbishment-update-february-2021


----------



## MarBee

bigAWL said:


> If you have kids, you should be aware of some ongoing pool area closures.  Here's the quote from the article: "*the slide and kids play area at The Paddock pool are currently closed for updates. The project is slated for "winter" 2021 with no estimated completion date currently published. The Paddock pool itself remains open while the slide and kids play area are being renovated.* The _High Rock Spring_ main pool is also open, along with leisure pools in _Congress Park_ and _The Grandstand_."
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/resorts/saratog...oga-spring-refurbishment-update-february-2021


Just a heads up- friends are there now, and the Paddock Pool itself is closed, even though online just said slide and play area.


----------



## heynowirv

Can anyone tell me if you can sleep 5 comfortably in a 1 bedroom? I just found out my MIL is joining us. 2 adults 2 children under 8 and a MIL


----------



## Brian Noble

heynowirv said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can sleep 5 comfortably in a 1 bedroom?


Even in a refurbished room, I think it would be tricky given your travel party. SSR is one of the "second generation" DVC resorts (together with BRV, BWV, and BCV), and all of them have small living areas that make even four a bit of a stretch. Furthermore, the single bed is not quite a full-size twin, so depending on your MIL's stature, that might not work for her---and that means one of the adults would be sharing a bed with one of the kids.

I think OKW is a better 1BR choice, because the sleeper chair is full sized (and reasonably comfortable), and the living room is *much* bigger. If you go this route, be sure *not* to book a "Hospitality House" room, and request a unit a building numbered 30 or higher---the ones 29 and below do not have a door between the living room and the bath.

I'd probably be looking for a 2BR in your situation, but then again I tried to book 2BRs with just my wife and two kids, so YMMV.


----------



## heynowirv

Brian Noble said:


> Even in a refurbished room, I think it would be tricky given your travel party. SSR is one of the "second generation" DVC resorts (together with BRV, BWV, and BCV), and all of them have small living areas that make even four a bit of a stretch. Furthermore, the single bed is not quite a full-size twin, so depending on your MIL's stature, that might not work for her---and that means one of the adults would be sharing a bed with one of the kids.
> 
> I think OKW is a better 1BR choice, because the sleeper chair is full sized (and reasonably comfortable), and the living room is *much* bigger. If you go this route, be sure *not* to book a "Hospitality House" room, and request a unit a building numbered 30 or higher---the ones 29 and below do not have a door between the living room and the bath.
> 
> I'd probably be looking for a 2BR in your situation, but then again I tried to book 2BRs with just my wife and two kids, so YMMV.


Brian OKW is always our go to but not available. I gave them 3 choices and we'll go from there. Poly, SSR, and AKV ( Kidani)
Thanks


----------



## CP3uhoh

Question for the vets, first timer going in a couple weeks. How do the bus to the parks work exactly.  Is there a bus for the resort that takes you to the main spot to get the parks or are there multiple stops for the parks buses. Contemplating whether it makes sense to drive instead of waiting for bus but want to hop later to MK from AK and we’re thinking it might be easier to use the buses to avoid parking at the TTC and making our way across via monorail or boat.


----------



## preemiemama

CP3uhoh said:


> Question for the vets, first timer going in a couple weeks. How do the bus to the parks work exactly.  Is there a bus for the resort that takes you to the main spot to get the parks or are there multiple stops for the parks buses. Contemplating whether it makes sense to drive instead of waiting for bus but want to hop later to MK from AK and we’re thinking it might be easier to use the buses to avoid parking at the TTC and making our way across via monorail or boat.


One bus, 5 stops.  To the parks: Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park, The Springs (which is where the gift shop/main pool/concierge/etc are).  Disney Springs buses go the opposite direction as does the internal shuttle. Not sure if there have been changes due to the limited capacity of buses now in the pandemic, but this is how it was prior to last March.


----------



## Brian Noble

CP3uhoh said:


> Question for the vets, first timer going in a couple weeks. How do the bus to the parks work exactly.  Is there a bus for the resort that takes you to the main spot to get the parks or are there multiple stops for the parks buses. Contemplating whether it makes sense to drive instead of waiting for bus but want to hop later to MK from AK and we’re thinking it might be easier to use the buses to avoid parking at the TTC and making our way across via monorail or boat.



As mentioned above, there are five internal stops. When I stay at SSR, I typically take the bus to MK, but often will drive to other locations. If I was planning to start at AK and hop to MK, it might be a tossup, but I'd likely take the bus.


----------



## justadreamaway77

Boomatt said:


> For us, I checked in online because our niece who goes to college in Florida was going to spend the week with  my wife, daughter and I but, she was going to be there few hours before our flight landed and I wanted her to have access to the room as early as possible. She had been on a few trips with us in past years and none of us had seen the refurbed rooms yet so, we called her when we landed to check in on her and we asked what she thought of the refurbed room?  She exclaimed “it’s amazing!!! They added a master bedroom and a full kitchen!!!” That’s when we found out we got upgraded.
> 
> I don’t think I would ever ask for an upgrade simply because of the fact that we only paid for a studio and, if we wanted a 1 bedroom, we could’ve used our points to pay for it. It just feels really cheap to me to ask.


If you ask for an upgrade they will, many times charge you points....because of this exact reason.  You get what you paid for, sometimes you get dusted with a little magic though!  I think of it like this, if you order a burger, would you then ask your waiter if they can just make it a filet mignon with no extra charge?  Of course you wouldn't! LOL


----------



## justadreamaway77

The Jackal said:


> The Turf Club is closed. That’s the table service at SSR. I think that and no boats to DS and the Spa is still closed.


the lounge is open though


----------



## justadreamaway77

is the bridge from Paddock to Springs open yet?


----------



## YourEveryDayAdam

justadreamaway77 said:


> is the bridge from Paddock to Springs open yet?


It is not. I am sitting on my patio right on the paddock side of the bridge as I type this. Still closed. Amazing view though!

see attached photo, far right. Closed sign. Taken just now.


----------



## Boomatt

justadreamaway77 said:


> the lounge is open though


Have you tried any of the food offerings they have now?


----------



## Goldfish Are Feral

YourEveryDayAdam said:


> It is not. I am sitting on my patio right on the paddock side of the bridge as I type this. Still closed. Amazing view though!
> 
> see attached photo, far right. Closed sign. Taken just now.



Have they posted when they think it would be done? Does it look like they are half way though? I love staying at the Paddock...but also thinking the bridge would at least be open and the pool =/


----------



## justadreamaway77

Boomatt said:


> Have you tried any of the food offerings they have now?


No but I heard there is a long drink list!


----------



## The Jackal

Boomatt said:


> Have you tried any of the food offerings they have now?


They have French fries, pizza, hamburger and Buffalo cheese dip.  I have had the buffalo cheese dip from the Turf Club and is was delicious.


----------



## PoohHappens

In the new refurbed 1 and 2 bedrooms is the ottoman by the sofa in the main room movable or is it attached like a chaise sofa?  Does it open for storage?  Also there appears to be a small cupboard door behind the round end table by the sofa, does it open?  Just curious and have not found these items addressed in any pictures or videos.


----------



## leebee

Is there a business center or such, from which we could scan/send/fax things?


----------



## The Jackal

PoohHappens said:


> In the new refurbed 1 and 2 bedrooms is the ottoman by the sofa in the main room movable or is it attached like a chaise sofa?  Does it open for storage?  Also there appears to be a small cupboard door behind the round end table by the sofa, does it open?  Just curious and have not found these items addressed in any pictures or videos.


The ottoman is move able, I do not think it has storage. The cabinet door behind the end table, I’m not sure, I would think it would open somehow, the phone cord goes into it, but my guess is they do not want you to open it. I don’t see a knob.


----------



## PoohHappens

Thank you so much The Jackal.  I'm trying to figure out where people staying in the Murphy beds would keep their belongings.  I do not like living out of suitcases.


----------



## The Jackal

PoohHappens said:


> Thank you so much The Jackal.  I'm trying to figure out where people staying in the Murphy beds would keep their belongings.  I do not like living out of suitcases.


There is storage in the coffee table, the top lifts up. With the trundle bed you lose a lot of storage, but gain a real bed.


----------



## PrincessNelly

So for those of us with standard rooms, is requesting the Paddock area the best way to ensure a renovated room?


----------



## bigAWL

PrincessNelly said:


> So for those of us with standard rooms, is requesting the Paddock area the best way to ensure a renovated room?


For an immediate future check-in, yes.  But all room renovations should be completed by this summer... perhaps early summer.


----------



## PrincessNelly

bigAWL said:


> For an immediate future check-in, yes.  But all room renovations should be completed by this summer... perhaps early summer.


great. we arrive on tuesday!


----------



## PoohHappens

Right now with the boat not running, is there an alternate way to get to Disney Springs other than walking?  We are planning a trip for October and staying standard, we are not DVC so the upgrade to preferred is cost prohibitive.  If using uber or similar, where would pick up and drop off at Saratoga Springs take place if my mom was worn out and didn't want to walk back?


----------



## PrincessNelly

PoohHappens said:


> Right now with the boat not running, is there an alternate way to get to Disney Springs other than walking?  We are planning a trip for October and staying standard, we are not DVC so the upgrade to preferred is cost prohibitive.  If using uber or similar, where would pick up and drop off at Saratoga Springs take place if my mom was worn out and didn't want to walk back?


they are still running buses to DS


----------



## CarolynFH

Is there parking near the feature pools?  How about near the quiet pools?  DH and I just booked an early June stay at SSR and plan to spend days by the pools or in our villa and not venture out to the parks until late afternoon when the sun isn't so hot.  We'd rather drive our car, unless parking is a problem.


----------



## The Jackal

CarolynFH said:


> Is there parking near the feature pools?  How about near the quiet pools?  DH and I just booked an early June stay at SSR and plan to spend days by the pools or in our villa and not venture out to the parks until late afternoon when the sun isn't so hot.  We'd rather drive our car, unless parking is a problem.


There is parking close to the Paddock pool by the buildings. The main pool by the Carriage House is a further walk. There is parking at the Springs buildings or in the parking lot by the DVC Center.   The quiet pools have parking by the buildings. Unless it is super busy, you should be able to find a spot pretty easy.   Odds are your room will be close to one of the pools.


----------



## Tink Fans

MarBee said:


> Just a heads up- friends are there now, and the Paddock Pool itself is closed, even though online just said slide and play area.


Hi ~ any update on the Paddock Pool?  DVC says it's open and only slide and bridge are closed. Maybe this was an isolated incident?  Hoping to be in that section for my April trip (pools, drinks and food)


----------



## MarBee

Tink Fans said:


> Hi ~ any update on the Paddock Pool?  DVC says it's open and only slide and bridge are closed. Maybe this was an isolated incident?  Hoping to be in that section for my April trip (pools, drinks and food)


Sorry, they are gone now.  They actually switched rooms to be near the main pool since the front desk said Paddock would be closed.  But that was a while ago.  Hopefully it’s open again


----------



## CarolynFH

Just booked an RCI trade into SSR for early June.  Do the buildings in Carousel get much road noise?  And, I've been searching this thread but apparently not using the right search terms - is Carousel finished refurbishment and Grandstand the last section being worked on, or is Carousel yet to be done?  TIA!


----------



## Bellecruiser

Ok.  We were at SSR recently, and the slide, only, was closed.  everything else was open.  I was in the pool daily.  We had an amazing time.  Everyone was happy to be there...cast members, DVC Members, bus drivers, ...everyone!!!  It is a great time to be there.


----------



## kmeurs521

Just booked a treehouse for our little family (me, DH, 2yo DD) and I am so excited!


----------



## CarolynFH

I've been studying the SSR map, contemplating whether to make any requests or not.  If I requested "water view," would that be pretty much any villa in the resort, therefore a meaningless request?  Are there any that don't have a water view?  We'll probably spend a fair amount of time in our villa, in the living room or on the balcony, during the day, so we'd like a nice view.  This will be a "parks in the evening only" kind of trip.


----------



## Boomatt

I just returned late last night and I miss is already. We stayed in Congress Park for the second time and I love the proximity to Disney Springs BUT as soon as the Grandstand area is done being refurbed and the boats/westside walkway are opened again i would go back to the grandstand area and save the points.

They are in the process of repainting the Carriage House a very dark blue with light teal trim... I don’t love it as I find it too dark and I fear that they are going to redo the entire resort with a darker palette.

Got some nice early morning photos of Disney Springs from the smoking area on the walkway just outside the Congress Park quiet pool. One of the Boathouse is attached here.


----------



## The Jackal

CarolynFH said:


> Just booked an RCI trade into SSR for early June.  Do the buildings in Carousel get much road noise?  And, I've been searching this thread but apparently not using the right search terms - is Carousel finished refurbishment and Grandstand the last section being worked on, or is Carousel yet to be done?  TIA!


Last I have heard 2 buildings in Carousel are closed, being refurbished, one should open up any day now and the second building in the Grandstand closed. They are working on 3 buildings at a time. I have never stayed in the Carousel, but the SSR buildings are the most sound proof DVC buildings built, due to the proximity to Disney Springs, they didn’t want guest being disturbed. The rooms are very quiet.


----------



## Bellecruiser

I don’t think the renovations in the Carousel neighborhood are done yet.  

I have stayed in every SSR neighborhood and with the exception of the Treehouse Villas, Carousel is the most peaceful.

hope this helps!


----------



## macman752

Bellecruiser said:


> I don’t think the renovations in the Carousel neighborhood are done yet.
> 
> I have stayed in every SSR neighborhood and with the exception of the Treehouse Villas, Carousel is the most peaceful.
> 
> hope this helps!


I was at SSR for 4 nights last week. Stayed in Bldg 45 at Paddock which is directly across the street from the Carousel. The Carousel buildings were not occupied but at night the drapes of several of the upper story windows were open and the larger TVs were on and visible. The size of the TV could mean that the rooms had been refurbished. I don’t know why the TVs were on but we noticed it on more than one night.


----------



## disneymd33

Just booked a Standard Studio at SSR for June.  I haven't stayed there in about a decade so I'm basically a newbie for SSR.  

I requested we be near a pool which should be either Paddock or Grand Stand.  Which area has the best pool for my wife and I to have a pool side drink while our DD (10) swims?  I don't mind taking the internal shuttle to go to one of the other pools.

The Paddock looks really nice, but I'm reading The Paddock Bridge is out. I haven't been able to find anything about when that will be back online.  Does anyone know?  

Thanks all for the help!


----------



## vbarry

I think we are going to save some points and move to a Standard Studio at the end of June. I plan to request the Paddock area since it will be refurbished. We are in Orlando for a volleyball tournament so will be up early and will want to have breakfast. Is there anywhere near Paddock that has a quick service breakfast or do we need to walk to the main building? If so, how far of a walk would this be? 

Also- will the renovations be complete by the end of June. Thanks!


----------



## LadybugsMum

vbarry said:


> I think we are going to save some points and move to a Standard Studio at the end of June. I plan to request the Paddock area since it will be refurbished. We are in Orlando for a volleyball tournament so will be up early and will want to have breakfast. Is there anywhere near Paddock that has a quick service breakfast or do we need to walk to the main building? If so, how far of a walk would this be?
> 
> Also- will the renovations be complete by the end of June. Thanks!



The Paddock Grill by the Paddock pool has a few options for breakfast: *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/saratoga-springs-resort-and-spa/paddock-grill/menus/*


----------



## PrincessNelly

Scored a renovated studio in Grandstand! Wahoo!


----------



## bigAWL

PrincessNelly said:


> Scored a renovated studio in Grandstand! Wahoo!View attachment 563006


Awesome!  So can you see how many buildings are still being worked on in Grandstand?


----------



## UA DVC Member

Bellecruiser said:


> I don’t think the renovations in the Carousel neighborhood are done yet.
> 
> I have stayed in every SSR neighborhood and with the exception of the Treehouse Villas, Carousel is the most peaceful.
> 
> hope this helps!


We’re at SSR right now and the CM at the front desk said that all renovations are done except for 2 buildings in the GS


----------



## UA DVC Member

Bellecruiser said:


> I don’t think the renovations in the Carousel neighborhood are done yet.
> 
> I have stayed in every SSR neighborhood and with the exception of the Treehouse Villas, Carousel is the most peaceful.
> 
> hope this helps!


We’re at SSR right now and the CM at the front desk said that all renovations are done except for 2 buildings in the GS


----------



## UA DVC Member

Tink Fans said:


> Hi ~ any update on the Paddock Pool?  DVC says it's open and only slide and bridge are closed. Maybe this was an isolated incident?  Hoping to be in that section for my April trip (pools, drinks and food)


The Paddock pool is open and so is the slide. We’re at SSR now, but the Paddock pool is super crowded.  It’s tough to find a lounge chair


----------



## UA DVC Member

vbarry said:


> I think we are going to save some points and move to a Standard Studio at the end of June. I plan to request the Paddock area since it will be refurbished. We are in Orlando for a volleyball tournament so will be up early and will want to have breakfast. Is there anywhere near Paddock that has a quick service breakfast or do we need to walk to the main building? If so, how far of a walk would this be?
> 
> Also- will the renovations be complete by the end of June. Thanks!


The walk to the main building depends on where in the Paddock you staying.  If the bridge is still out, you will want to stay in a building at either end.  If the bridge is finished by then (and by the looks of it it should be) then it won’t matter too much.  

And yes, I think all rooms should be renovated by the time you’re here.


----------



## Goldfish Are Feral

UA DVC Member said:


> The Paddock pool is open and so is the slide. We’re at SSR now, but the Paddock pool is super crowded.  It’s tough to find a lounge chair


 Is the bridge open from the Paddock to the main building? We plan on going there beginning of May and if it is still out then we have a different room request. Thanks for any update you can provide!


----------



## UA DVC Member

Goldfish Are Feral said:


> Is the bridge open from the Paddock to the main building? We plan on going there beginning of May and if it is still out then we have a different room request. Thanks for any update you can provide!


The bridge from the Paddock to the main building is still closed. We’ve been here since Saturday and have not seen any work being done on it at all. It looks like it’s completely finished and for the life of me I can’t see why it’s not open. I’d be shocked if it was still closed in May


----------



## Goldfish Are Feral

UA DVC Member said:


> The bridge from the Paddock to the main building is still closed. We’ve been here since Saturday and have not seen any work being done on it at all. It looks like it’s completely finished and for the life of me I can’t see why it’s not open. I’d be shocked if it was still closed in May


 Thanks for the update! Fingers crossed it will be!


----------



## PrincessNelly

bigAWL said:


> Awesome!  So can you see how many buildings are still being worked on in Grandstand?


Were in bldg 8101-8436 and all rooms to the right near the pool are done & open.
The rooms on the left are having applicances installed today. I would imagine it's complete within the next week


----------



## CarolynFH

Does the Grandstand pool tend to be less busy than Paddock? Or are they about the same? Talking early June.


----------



## UA DVC Member

UA DVC Member said:


> The bridge from the Paddock to the main building is still closed. We’ve been here since Saturday and have not seen any work being done on it at all. It looks like it’s completely finished and for the life of me I can’t see why it’s not open. I’d be shocked if it was still closed in May


Good news:  the bridge from the Paddock to the Springs *opened* on Thursday (March 18th).  But it’s open only from dawn to dusk, so they must still be working on the lighting on the bridge.  It’s a game changer.


----------



## DaniPoppins

PrincessNelly said:


> Scored a renovated studio in Grandstand! Wahoo!View attachment 563006



I love the new design!! Thanks for sharing! Is that a pull down Murphy bed?? What size bed it that? Are they only in the studio rooms?

Can't wait to get to stay there soon!


----------



## Tattylou

Hey all you SSR owners-
I’m looking at maybe getting my DVC feet wet with a 50 point contract. 
How hard or easy is it to get a standard studio at 11 months on a busy week (specifically Presidents’ Day week in February)?
Thanks!


----------



## NoTime42

Tattylou said:


> Hey all you SSR owners-
> I’m looking at maybe getting my DVC feet wet with a 50 point contract.
> How hard or easy is it to get a standard studio at 11 months on a busy week (specifically Presidents’ Day week in February)?
> Thanks!


Pre-covid, SSR studios had no problems 11 months out: (and as you can see, Fall through January marathon was peak DVC time, with early December being DVC’s most popular time.)
Thera some great charts in this link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...tember-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/#post-59393068


----------



## snowhyte

Staying at SSR for Easter week. Stayed many times, but it’s been a few years. Super excited. I have a question about alcholic beverages available to buy at the resort. I know you they usually have various beer and wine selections, but does anyone know if they sell any spiked seltzers? Like Truly or white claw? TIA


----------



## Tattylou

NoTime42 said:


> Pre-covid, SSR studios had no problems 11 months out: (and as you can see, Fall through January marathon was peak DVC time, with early December being DVC’s most popular time.)
> Thera some great charts in this link:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...tember-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/#post-59393068



awesome- good news 
Thanks for the link


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

Hello! I am a first-time message board user, and we just closed on our first DVC contract at SSR 3/18! I want to thank you all for all the great information on here!

We are super excited and have our first visit scheduled for 5 nights in June. We are a family of 4, with kids ages 6 & 9. We booked a standard studio (I foresee my future role as a point miser). As far as requests go, we were thinking the Grandstand 8501-8836 bldg or Paddock 5101-5436 or 5501-5836 bldg to be close to pool with water slides? It looks like you can walk fairly easily to the main feature pool from that particular Grandstand bldg? Is that a correct assumption? We also love being at the first bus stop. 

It also seems that from what I’ve read on here that renovations are nearing completion, and by June if anything hasn’t been completed it would likely be in progress and therefore requesting a renovated room seems unnecessary?

We can’t wait!!


----------



## The Jackal

DaniPoppins said:


> I love the new design!! Thanks for sharing! Is that a pull down Murphy bed?? What size bed it that? Are they only in the studio rooms?
> 
> Can't wait to get to stay there soon!


I believe they are queen size, they are in all rooms except the treehouses. The treehouses I don’t think are up for a refurbishment and I don’t see how they could put it in the living room. It would block windows


----------



## The Jackal

BeBopaSaurus said:


> Hello! I am a first-time message board user, and we just closed on our first DVC contract at SSR 3/18! I want to thank you all for all the great information on here!
> 
> We are super excited and have our first visit scheduled for 5 nights in June. We are a family of 4, with kids ages 6 & 9. We booked a standard studio (I foresee my future role as a point miser). As far as requests go, we were thinking the Grandstand 8501-8836 bldg or Paddock 5101-5436 or 5501-5836 bldg to be close to pool with water slides? It looks like you can walk fairly easily to the main feature pool from that particular Grandstand bldg? Is that a correct assumption? We also love being at the first bus stop.
> 
> It also seems that from what I’ve read on here that renovations are nearing completion, and by June if anything hasn’t been completed it would likely be in progress and therefore requesting a renovated room seems unnecessary?
> 
> We can’t wait!!


Welcome home. Yes, that building is a short walk to the Carriage house and the pool there. The Grandstand is also the first bus stop. It is the first of five. So first on, first off.   The Paddock pool is also a feature pool. SSR has two feature pools. The pool in the Grandstand does not have a slide, but it has a nice splash pad for small children.  Nothing wrong with maximizing your points, a lot of DVC’ers do. Some people will even pay for cash rooms at different resorts on Friday and Saturday nights to maximize points.  The newly refurbished rooms at SSR are amazing. Our first stay in them will be the Fall of this year and I can’t wait.


----------



## DaniPoppins

BeBopaSaurus said:


> Hello! I am a first-time message board user, and we just closed on our first DVC contract at SSR 3/18! I want to thank you all for all the great information on here!
> 
> We are super excited and have our first visit scheduled for 5 nights in June. We are a family of 4, with kids ages 6 & 9. We booked a standard studio (I foresee my future role as a point miser). As far as requests go, we were thinking the Grandstand 8501-8836 bldg or Paddock 5101-5436 or 5501-5836 bldg to be close to pool with water slides? It looks like you can walk fairly easily to the main feature pool from that particular Grandstand bldg? Is that a correct assumption? We also love being at the first bus stop.
> 
> It also seems that from what I’ve read on here that renovations are nearing completion, and by June if anything hasn’t been completed it would likely be in progress and therefore requesting a renovated room seems unnecessary?
> 
> We can’t wait!!



Congrats! Welcome Home! We love SSR! The Paddock is one of our favorite places to stay. The last time we were there, we got a first floor room facing the pool. We could walk straight out of our french doors and the pool was just a few steps away. Our 8 (at the time) yo daughter spent every minute she could in the pool. She loved the slide and play area! And I loved going to the Paddock Grill every morning to get coffee in my refillable mug! We thought it was the perfect location. We also never had a problem getting a seat on the bus.


----------



## primalJ

Can anyone explain the temp check to disney spings? is it a dedicated entry check point? where does it enter springs at
thanks


----------



## NoTime42

primalJ said:


> Can anyone explain the temp check to disney spings? is it a dedicated entry check point? where does it enter springs at
> thanks


There are several dedicated entry points. If walking from SSR Congress Park you have to walk a bit further (next to Earl of Sandwich) to before you reach the temp check.  Fortunately it’s a low volume one (vs the parking garages that can have crazy long lines)


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

DaniPoppins said:


> Congrats! Welcome Home! We love SSR! The Paddock is one of our favorite places to stay. The last time we were there, we got a first floor room facing the pool. We could walk straight out of our french doors and the pool was just a few steps away. Our 8 (at the time) yo daughter spent every minute she could in the pool. She loved the slide and play area! And I loved going to the Paddock Grill every morning to get coffee in my refillable mug! We thought it was the perfect location. We also never had a problem getting a seat on the bus.


Awesome! Thanks so much! The more I read this thread the more excited I get!


----------



## primalJ

NoTime42 said:


> There are several dedicated entry points. If walking from SSR Congress Park you have to walk a bit further (next to Earl of Sandwich) to before you reach the temp check.  Fortunately it’s a low volume one (vs the parking garages that can have crazy long lines)


thanks


----------



## limace

Contemplating starting our stay here in our May trip-have never stayed before. To make sure I understand-we have five, so we would need to book a one bedroom preferred to guarantee sleeping surfaces for five during first week of May?


----------



## lundve

limace said:


> Contemplating starting our stay here in our May trip-have never stayed before. To make sure I understand-we have five, so we would need to book a one bedroom preferred to guarantee sleeping surfaces for five during first week of May?


Yes, studios only sleep 4 at SSR.  A preferred one bedroom would be renovated for sure as those are all done.  By the sounds and reports on here there seems to be only two buildings left in the refurbishment so if you want to chose a standard one bedroom to save points it’s highly likely it would be done by May.  We are hoping the same for mid May.


----------



## limace

lundve said:


> Yes, studios only sleep 4 at SSR.  By the sounds there seems to be only two buildings left in the refurbishment so I’d think a preferred or a standard to save points would be fine to book.


Thanks yes-I wasn’t clear. One bedroom preferred vs standard-we definitely want a one bedroom.


----------



## lundve

limace said:


> Thanks yes-I wasn’t clear. One bedroom preferred vs standard-we definitely want a one bedroom.



I edited my reply above to make it more clear.   Have fun - we are actually owners at SSR but haven’t stayed there (other than a treehouse villa) since 2008.


----------



## Keen0420

Is there any word when boats might begin running again at Disney? We will be at SSR the end of July for resort only trip.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Currently looking at adding on at SSR. We would be staying to play golf and go to the spa. Looking at the map we'd like to stay at the Grandstand. How often do they pull through on room requests? Can you request a certain section in the standard sections? I've never done a room request before and aren't too sure how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## The Jackal

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Currently looking at adding on at SSR. We would be staying to play golf and go to the spa. Looking at the map we'd like to stay at the Grandstand. How often do they pull through on room requests? Can you request a certain section in the standard sections? I've never done a room request before and aren't too sure how it goes. Thanks!


They should be able to get you into the section you want most of the year pretty easy.  A certain room request is more difficult. Building request is easier but not guaranteed.


----------



## limace

Trying to decide if I gamble on standard with a building request for my party of five....


----------



## CarolynFH

limace said:


> Trying to decide if I gamble on standard with a building request for my party of five....


Word here on DISboards is that the only non-renovated buildings at SSR are currently closed and being worked on. So I say, go for it. It’s just a request after all, and the room assigners can see you have five.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Ok I caved! Offer accepted on a small 40 point contract! Looking forward to getting the DVC Golf Membership! I'm going to be living at LBV Golf Course! My wife will be so excited for the spa!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Prince Charming Dev stayed in a refurbed room in the Grandstand (room 8236) very recently. Room tour info and tour starts around 13:45


----------



## canals68

Is the bar open at the main pool?


----------



## puente0629

Hello, we are staying at SSR end of August. I requested to be near the BBQ grills at the Grandstand, is it currently under construction? do you think the bar/counter service will be open? Is the water taxi to DS still not operating? We are staying in a studio with my 1 yr old son and my parents, we will be sleeping on the murphy bed and wanted to know how comfortable is it? Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

puente0629 said:


> Hello, we are staying at SSR end of August. I requested to be near the BBQ grills at the Grandstand, is it currently under construction? do you think the bar/counter service will be open? Is the water taxi to DS still not operating? We are staying in a studio with my 1 yr old son and my parents, we will be sleeping on the murphy bed and wanted to know how comfortable is it? Thanks!


I can’t answer the other questions, but the mattress on the Murphy bed is the same as on the stationary bed, so just as comfortable!


----------



## Stargazer65

puente0629 said:


> Hello, we are staying at SSR end of August. I requested to be near the BBQ grills at the Grandstand, is it currently under construction? do you think the bar/counter service will be open? Is the water taxi to DS still not operating? We are staying in a studio with my 1 yr old son and my parents, we will be sleeping on the murphy bed and wanted to know how comfortable is it? Thanks!



All construction is supposed to be done before then.  By August things will be different than they are now, everything may well be open at that point.  

I haven't slept in a murphy bed, but I hear they are pretty comfortable.


----------



## Lisa P.

There are a couple of buildings in Grandstand under construction now but should be complete soon. The Grandstand pool is open but the racehorse sprayers are blocked off, closed. Not sure why (too close together? Covid?). At High Rock Springs Pool, all features are open except the kiddie splash area with Donald Duck, which is closed for maintenance for an unknown period. At Paddock Pool, all features are open. The bridge renovation is complete so the bridge connecting the Springs to the Paddock Pool is open from dawn to dusk now.

The bar/counter service at Artist's Palette, High Rock Springs Pool's bar, Paddock (bar &) Grill, Turf Club's Lounge (after 4 p.m.) and Chip & Dale (golf club) counter service are all open this week. Other bar/grills and restaurants at SSR are still closed. Sadly, the water taxi to DS is still not operating.

With limited seating due to social distancing, the 2 feature pools have each opened at 10 a.m. and reached full capacity on hot days (>86 degrees F) by noon. More guests are not allowed to enter the pool area. A CM takes your name and phone number, then text-messages you when your (cleaned) seats become available. They're held for you for 15 minutes. No choice of seats.

At ~2 p.m. today, we met guests returning to the HRS pool after a 2-hour+ wait and guests returning to the Paddock Pool after a 1-hour+ wait. We added ourselves to the Paddock waitlist and got our seats after a 35-minute wait in our room, nearby. Other guests told us they haven't seen the quiet pool hit capacity. There is no way to join a waitlist without showing up in person, FYI. Around 5:30 p.m., enough people have left to clear the waitlists so you can go right in. HTH someone with your planning.


----------



## laura001

Does anyone know the size of the 5th sleeper?  I know the new ones at Riviera do fit an adult, so wondering if these are the larger size also?


----------



## The Jackal

laura001 said:


> Does anyone know the size of the 5th sleeper?  I know the new ones at Riviera do fit an adult, so wondering if these are the larger size also?


I m not sure which ones are there. The two sizes are 33” by 65” or 33” by 72”. I cannot find any info on which they used. I would think the larger. We have a 2 bedroom booked for the fall.


----------



## asgaga

from congress park does anyone know how early the temp check station opens for Disney Springs? wanted to get in line early for Gideons cookies


----------



## heynowirv

Treehouse-Any idea which one to request? We are a group of 6 .All adults. Well sorta our kids and SO's are in their 30's.


----------



## linkelly

asgaga said:


> from congress park does anyone know how early the temp check station opens for Disney Springs? wanted to get in line early for Gideons cookies


We just got back. We had to wait for Security to open gate at the end of the bridge connecting Congress Park and DS.  The gate was opened at 9 am and we then had to walk to temp gate. We did go to our brunch at Homecomin’ and put our name on the virtual queue. We came back at night to pick up our cookies. Best of luck!


----------



## mrsap

*Saratoga Springs Refurbishment Update – April 2021*


----------



## dropd

This may have been covered elsewhere, but we just got back from a stay in a refurbed 1BR in Congress Park, and noticed that some things I've always seen in other 1BR were missing from this unit. Specifically, there was no dish draining rack, and there was no "large" skillet/frying pan, only the medium and small. Earlier in the trip we were staying at a Boardwalk 1BR that had both of those things. Both of them I actually think are pretty necessary for our stays, so I was surprised that our otherwise pristine renovated room was missing those things.

Does anyone know if it was just a one-off for our room, or is the standard set of kitchen equipment more pared down in the refurbished rooms?


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

I am new to DVC and have never stayed in a 2BR unit. I am planning a trip with extended family next year and would like to book a 2BR at SSR. Can you tell me the benefits or drawbacks of booking a dedicated 2BR vs. a 2BR lockoff? You’d get two patios and two pull down Murphy beds in the lockoff, right? Any other big differences? Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

For those of you who have Owners Lockers, any issues having them delivered or, in particular, picked up, given that Bell Services is such a distance from the villas? We might be on a somewhat tight schedule on checkout day, so if I need to allow an hour or more between call and pickup, I’ll plan for it.


----------



## Brian Noble

I don't think it's ever taken as long as an hour; they've been pretty quick. I can't remember how much time I've given myself in the past, but I don't try to cut it too close.


----------



## The Jackal

BeBopaSaurus said:


> I am new to DVC and have never stayed in a 2BR unit. I am planning a trip with extended family next year and would like to book a 2BR at SSR. Can you tell me the benefits or drawbacks of booking a dedicated 2BR vs. a 2BR lockoff? You’d get two patios and two pull down Murphy beds in the lockoff, right? Any other big differences? Thanks!


Yes dedicated will have 2 queen beds in second bedroom and a larger double sink for the bathroom. Lock off is a 1 bedroom with a attached studio. So the second bedroom is studio, so one queen and a Murphy queen sized bed, extra balcony, kitchenette smaller single bathroom sink and a second door to enter and exit the room.


----------



## Lisa P.

laura001 said:


> Does anyone know the size of the 5th sleeper?  I know the new ones at Riviera do fit an adult, so wondering if these are the larger size also?


Yes, they're larger. My DH is 5"9" and he stretched out on it to guess the length. There were a few inches above his head and also several inches below his feet.



dropd said:


> [Congress Park]...there was no dish draining rack, and there was no "large" skillet/frying pan, only the medium and small... Does anyone know if it was just a one-off for our room, or is the standard set of kitchen equipment more pared down in the refurbished rooms?


Our refurbed 1BR in Paddock was also missing these items. Very limited (_not sharp_) sharp knives and no blender either. Absolutely gorgeous room on the first floor! We really loved the decor and the murphy beds. All super-comfortable.


----------



## bigAWL

dropd said:


> This may have been covered elsewhere, but we just got back from a stay in a refurbed 1BR in Congress Park, and noticed that some things I've always seen in other 1BR were missing from this unit. Specifically, there was no dish draining rack, and there was no "large" skillet/frying pan, only the medium and small. Earlier in the trip we were staying at a Boardwalk 1BR that had both of those things. Both of them I actually think are pretty necessary for our stays, so I was surprised that our otherwise pristine renovated room was missing those things.
> 
> Does anyone know if it was just a one-off for our room, or is the standard set of kitchen equipment more pared down in the refurbished rooms?



I think there is normally an Amenities list posted on the back of one of the kitchen cabinet doors that lists what should be included in the kitchen (and the rest of the villa), and what can be requested on demand.  Maybe someone visiting can find this page and post a photo of it here.


----------



## leebee

We are staying in a studio at SSR for 5 nights next week (4/11-4/16) on rented points, hoping for Paddock. What should I expect regarding housekeeping? Will trash be picked up daily, towels resupplied? I am assuming we make our own beds and do our own dishes, which we'd do anyhow, but are these units stocked with "real" plates, glasses, mugs, and utensils, or just paper products? Should I bring additional? Also, how do we make "pool reservations," and are pool towels available? Between not having stayed at this resort previously and Covid restrictions, I just want to know what to expect (or what to bring with me)!


----------



## Lisa P.

DVC studio units have real coffee mugs and a modest supply of paper products otherwise.
Based on our recent stay at SSR:
Housekeeping visited daily, just to take out trash & recycling. On day 4, they changed out towels.  You could not make pool reservations in advance. The 2 "quiet" pools were first come, first serve and heavily utilized midday. If people tried to reserve seats but no one used them for a good while, others moved the items and used the seats anyway. As the 2 "feature" pools filled to capacity on hot days, CMs took arriving guests' names and cell phone number for a waitlist. We were text messaged when space was available and our seats (either 2 loungers or 1 table/4 chairs) were held for 15 minutes before moving down the waitlist. Most people didn't wait in line in the heat but returned when texted. Pool towels are plentiful, provided poolside at all 4 pools.


----------



## dropd

bigAWL said:


> I think there is normally an Amenities list posted on the back of one of the kitchen cabinet doors that lists what should be included in the kitchen (and the rest of the villa), and what can be requested on demand.  Maybe someone visiting can find this page and post a photo of it here.



Understood, I was just surprised that amenities that were standard at BWV (where we stayed earlier in the trip), and that we typically rely on (hard to "do dishes" otherwise, for one thing) were missing from the the "newer" SSR villa.


----------



## Princess Katelet

Hello, staying here for the first time next month. I have a dedicated two bedroom preferred villa.  

Should I request Springs or Congress Park?? Not having been there it’s hard to decide based on the pro/con list. What makes these two sections ‘preferred’ anyway?

It sounds like I want to request a front facing room, correct? Those have the best view?  Some descriptions say the buildings are clustered around a cul de sac or each other. Wouldn’t the front of the building then mean you’d actually just be looking at the other buildings and not the water or DDT?

I always prefer the top floor. Is there any reason to not choose that with a 2 bedroom preferred villa?

thank you!


----------



## MissLiss279

Princess Katelet said:


> Hello, staying here for the first time next month. I have a dedicated two bedroom preferred villa.
> 
> Should I request Springs or Congress Park?? Not having been there it’s hard to decide based on the pro/con list. What makes these two sections ‘preferred’ anyway?
> 
> It sounds like I want to request a front facing room, correct? Those have the best view?  Some descriptions say the buildings are clustered around a cul de sac or each other. Wouldn’t the front of the building then mean you’d actually just be looking at the other buildings and not the water or DDT?
> 
> I always prefer the top floor. Is there any reason to not choose that with a 2 bedroom preferred villa?
> 
> thank you!


You can check out https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/disneys-saratoga-springs-resort-spa# for room views and use their general descriptions for room locations, if you haven’t already. 

Choose the Springs if you want to be close to the Carriage House or The Rocks feature pool. Choose Congress Park if you want the shortest walk to DS (but you can always hop on any bus and get off at Congress Park or drive over there if you want a shorter walk).
Those two sections are preferred, because they are a shorter walk to amenities that a lot of people want (Carriage House/DS).


----------



## Princess Katelet

MissLiss279 said:


> You can check out https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/disneys-saratoga-springs-resort-spa# for room views and use their general descriptions for room locations, if you haven’t already.
> View attachment 567385
> Choose the Springs if you want to be close to the Carriage House or The Rocks feature pool. Choose Congress Park if you want the shortest walk to DS (but you can always hop on any bus and get off at Congress Park or drive over there if you want a shorter walk).
> Those two sections are preferred, because they are a shorter walk to amenities that a lot of people want (Carriage House/DS).



There looks to be a road or bridge connecting Congress Park to The Springs. Doesn’t that make it a short walk from Congress to The Carriage House?? Everything I read says it’s a long walk. Hard to tell from a map though, but they are right next to each other!


----------



## MissLiss279

Princess Katelet said:


> There looks to be a road or bridge connecting Congress Park to The Springs. Doesn’t that make it a short walk from Congress to The Carriage House?? Everything I read says it’s a long walk. Hard to tell from a map though, but they are right next to each other!


It just really depends on what you consider a short walk. And if the weather is great - short walk. If it is storming or hot and humid - maybe a long walk??

It’s a road and sidewalks. GoogleMaps show it at about 0.25-0.3 miles from the center of Congress Park (could be a little shorter or a little longer if you are at one end or the other).


----------



## The Jackal

When we stayed in Congress Park we didn’t find the walk to the Carriage House that long, but everyone is different.


----------



## Princess Katelet

Wow, so much to absorb in such a short period of time.  Yikes!  I went to the touring plans room view page and it was really hard to understand because when you look at the map of the buildings they face a different direction (and in every direction imaginable), but when you click on them they are ALL oriented just one way (forming a wide 'U') so it's hard for me to wrap my brain around which way they were looking per their situation on the map.  I HAVE determined that the most important thing to me is being on the fourth floor and facing OUT, not on either of the sides.  I'm not sure how to explain or word that for Disney.  But they make a U and I want to be at the bottom of that U and not the sides. 

Is there a dedicated page to interior room pics of the newly renovated rooms?  In the two bedroom dedicated rooms are there two murphy beds?  One above the couch and one below the tv?  Does either one have linens?

Thanks!


----------



## Princess Katelet

I can't figure these buildings out for anything!  The diagrams on the first page of this thread show VERY few rooms, across the width, yet when I see videos or pics of the outside they are HUGE with clearly more rooms!  I don't get it...

Also, what are the gorgeous turret balconies I see on the left of buildings??  You have the turrets, then no balconies, then a group of balconies that have an annoying angled boxed in look for what looks to be the third floor?  Then no balconies, and then nice balconies that are kind of rectangular and not turret.

Can anyone explain any of this?  I have a dedicated two bedroom.  Do those have turrets?


----------



## NoTime42

Princess Katelet said:


> Wow, so much to absorb in such a short period of time.  Yikes!  I went to the touring plans room view page and it was really hard to understand because when you look at the map of the buildings they face a certain way, but when you click on them they are ALL oriented just one way so it's hard for me to wrap my brain around which way they were looking per their situation on the map.  I HAVE determined that the most important thing to me is being on the fourth floor and facing OUT, not on either of the sides.  I'm not sure how to explain or word that for Disney.  But they make a U and I want to be at the bottom of that U and not the sides.
> 
> Is there a dedicated page to interior room pics of the newly renovated rooms?  In the two bedroom dedicated rooms are there two murphy beds?  One above the couch and one below the tv?  Does either one have linens?
> 
> Thanks!


In post 7a? It looks like the side rooms end in even numbers, so asking for a 4th floor, odd numbered room should work.

here’s a video I found of a refurbished dedicated 2BR, the living room has the couch Murphy bed and TV bed.  All official DVC beds (including hiding beds) are supposed to have linens, so you can ask if for some reason they are missing.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/l...-refurbished-2-bedroom.3808669/#post-62177034


----------



## The Jackal

Princess Katelet said:


> I can't figure these buildings out for anything!  The diagrams on the first page of this thread show VERY few rooms, across the width, yet when I see videos or pics of the outside they are HUGE with clearly more rooms!  I don't get it...
> 
> Also, what are the gorgeous turret balconies I see on the left of buildings??  You have the turrets, then no balconies, then a group of balconies that have an annoying angled boxed in look for what looks to be the third floor?  Then no balconies, and then nice balconies that are kind of rectangular and not turret.
> 
> Can anyone explain any of this?  I have a dedicated two bedroom.  Do those have turrets?


Well a 2 bedroom is the width of 3 studios. So floors going across from the 2 ends are 3-2 bedrooms wide ( 2 dedicated 2 bedrooms and a 2 bedroom lock off which is a 1 bedroom with an attached studio).  If they were studios that would be 9 rooms.  I think the turrets you see are the staircases on the sides of the building. There are one on each end and one in the back along with a set of 2 elevators.


----------



## Princess Katelet

The Jackal said:


> Well a 2 bedroom is the width of 3 studios. So most floors are 3-2 bedrooms wide.  If they were studios that would be 9 rooms.  I think the turrets you see are the staircases on the sides of the building. There are one on each side and one in the back along with a set of 2 elevators.



They are definitely balconies and are so beautiful!!  It still looks like way more than nine rooms (or window sets) to me, unless those are two buildings right next to each other, and I didn’t see any like that on diagrams. Hmmm...

Hope you can see my attached photo with arrows showing the turrets. I’m not tech savvy do I hope it works.


----------



## bigAWL

Princess Katelet said:


> They are definitely balconies and are so beautiful!!  It still looks like way more than nine rooms (or window sets) to me, unless those are two buildings right next to each other, and I didn’t see any like that on diagrams. Hmmm...
> 
> Hope you can see my attached photo with arrows showing the turrets. I’m not tech savvy do I hope it works.



Compare your photo to the floor diagrams on the first page.  Moving far left to right, let's look at the second floor (floor diagram is flipped, so we'll move right to left there)...




The first angled boxed in balcony is studio ending in x247.
The next boxed in balcony is half of the 1BR x245, with a non-balcony window blocked by trees.
The next three window bays (one blocked by trees, one huge window, and another without balcony), those are all for the grand villa x241.
2BR x235 is then blocked by trees.
Now we come to your arrows and the turret balconies.  Along with the two windows on either side, those make up the 2BR x227.
The next non-balcony window plus the first boxed in balcony is for the 1BR x225.
Then there's a boxed in studio x223.

The rest of the building continues off the right side of the photo.  So you're actually seeing only half the building, and yes it looks like a lot of window, but they all correspond to 12 different villas across the back, water-facing side of each building.

Hope that helps.


----------



## The Jackal

Princess Katelet said:


> They are definitely balconies and are so beautiful!!  It still looks like way more than nine rooms (or window sets) to me, unless those are two buildings right next to each other, and I didn’t see any like that on diagrams. Hmmm...
> 
> Hope you can see my attached photo with arrows showing the turrets. I’m not tech savvy do I hope it works.


That photo is taken at an odd angle. The turrets you point to are the balcony for a dedicated 2 bedroom.  What you see to the left of the turrets is the end of the building, since they are u shaped. The windows to the left and right of the balcony belong to the dedicated 2 bedroom. So 2 windows to the right of your turrets is a window for a one bedroom then the balcony in the living room, then the balcony for the studio. Next it will go window, balcony window for another dedicated 2 bedroom.   As for the turret they just simply have different style balconies based on roof lines I guess. Some nice architectural design.


----------



## Goldfish Are Feral

Lisa P. said:


> DVC studio units have real coffee mugs and a modest supply of paper products otherwise.
> Based on our recent stay at SSR:
> Housekeeping visited daily, just to take out trash & recycling. On day 4, they changed out towels.  You could not make pool reservations in advance. The 2 "quiet" pools were first come, first serve and heavily utilized midday. If people tried to reserve seats but no one used them for a good while, others moved the items and used the seats anyway. As the 2 "feature" pools filled to capacity on hot days, CMs took arriving guests' names and cell phone number for a waitlist. We were text messaged when space was available and our seats (either 2 loungers or 1 table/4 chairs) were held for 15 minutes before moving down the waitlist. Most people didn't wait in line in the heat but returned when texted. Pool towels are plentiful, provided poolside at all 4 pools.



Is the Paddock grill open to those that don't have a reservation? I had planned on using that as a QS meal here and there, while I dont mind doing our part and making  a reservation, I was wondering if you say cast members allow guests to order food and then eat it back in their room?


----------



## Princess Katelet

The Jackal said:


> That photo is taken at an odd angle. The turrets you point to are the balcony for a dedicated 2 bedroom.  What you see to the left of the turrets is the end of the building, since they are u shaped. The windows to the left and right of the balcony belong to the dedicated 2 bedroom. So 2 windows to the right of your turrets is a window for a one bedroom then the balcony in the living room, then the balcony for the studio. Next it will go window, balcony window for another dedicated 2 bedroom.   As for the turret they just simply have different style balconies based on roof lines I guess. Some nice architectural design.



SUPER helpful, thank you so much!! Those diagrams are very deceiving!


----------



## Princess Katelet

bigAWL said:


> Compare your photo to the floor diagrams on the first page.  Moving far left to right, let's look at the second floor (floor diagram is flipped, so we'll move right to left there)...
> 
> View attachment 567992
> View attachment 567993
> 
> The first angled boxed in balcony is studio ending in x247.
> The next boxed in balcony is half of the 1BR x245, with a non-balcony window blocked by trees.
> The next three window bays (one blocked by trees, one huge window, and another without balcony), those are all for the grand villa x241.
> 2BR x235 is then blocked by trees.
> Now we come to your arrows and the turret balconies.  Along with the two windows on either side, those make up the 2BR x227.
> The next non-balcony window plus the first boxed in balcony is for the 1BR x225.
> Then there's a boxed in studio x223.
> 
> The rest of the building continues off the right side of the photo.  So you're actually seeing only half the building, and yes it looks like a lot of window, but they all correspond to 12 different villas across the back, water-facing side of each building.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Oh my goodness, thank you so much!  SUPER helpful!! That simple diagram is very deceiving!


----------



## davper

Leaving in a couple of days and need to know...
Did the refurb change the coffee pot? Is it still a drip maker using filters and loose coffee grounds or did they change it to a keurig or some other pod type?

Thanks in advance


----------



## davper

davper said:


> Leaving in a couple of days and need to know...
> Did the refurb change the coffee pot? Is it still a drip maker using filters and loose coffee grounds or did they change it to a keurig or some other pod type?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just got my answer, Saw a video review from DVCFan and it shows a traditional drip coffee pot. Just needed to know to bring filters and buy coffee.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Has anyone taken this walkway to the west side of Disney Springs?


----------



## CastAStone

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> View attachment 568976
> Has anyone taken this walkway to the west side of Disney Springs?


What do you want to know about it?

Some FAQs: It’s theoretically only open during the day as it is isn’t officially considered to be lit at night. It is open during COVID and there is a spot for doing temperature checks over there as you walk over.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

CastAStone said:


> What do you want to know about it?
> 
> Some FAQs: It’s theoretically only open during the day as it is isn’t officially considered to be lit at night. It is open during COVID and there is a spot for doing temperature checks over there as you walk over.


Sorry should have been more clear. I wasn't sure if it was open to the public since it's close to the golf course. Also I completely forgot a temperature check. Is it a big time saver to use that if you're in the paddock or grandstand? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Brian Noble

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Is it a big time saver to use that if you're in the paddock or grandstand?


It might depend on where in DS you are headed. To a point I think of as reasonably central, it's a little shorter to go from the Paddock Pool through Congress Park than through the West Side walkway. From the Grandstand Pool the West Side is a little shorter, but not by much. In all cases, it's about a mile plus or minus.


----------



## pepperandchips

I know this is quite subjective but any recent reports on the bus frequency or any issues? Trying to decide whether we'll need a car during our upcoming stay. If we would need to walk to the first bus stop every time in order to get on a bus, we'd probably rather have a car.


----------



## FroZone the Pirate

We just wrapped up our trip to WDW with a stay at AKL. I recently (February) purchased 150 points at SSR resale. Buoyed by my points posting in my DVC account last Friday, I dragged my wife and brother, and sister-in-law to SSR to get a first-hand view of the new rooms.

My wife was really on the fence about SSR, she had a hard time visioning the rooms. From the first moment, we stepped through the doorway of the SSR models my wife told me 'great job picking this resort for us.'

We also toured the Rivera models - also beautiful. But we all agreed we liked the SSR a little more. Granted not a fair comparison looking at a Riveria model at SSR. 

I'm now itching to book a stay… maybe in the fall!!!


----------



## ParkHoppers

New SSR owners here. My first question is what are some room request people give for trying to stay in Congress Park. Do you request CP only or some combo of CP with Disney Springs view, closest to DS walkway etc. All comments and suggestions welcome.


----------



## crazymomof4

Following.  Been to WDW many times but in Oct we will be staying at SSR for the first time!  Rented points.  Seemed like a good fit since this trip will be less about parks (only 2 park days) and more about doing non-park things.  DH and DS29 are avid golfers and have played the WDW courses in the past but are doing two 18 hole rounds on THIS visit. 
I'm a planner so I will be reading through this thread with interest.


----------



## CarolynFH

ParkHoppers said:


> New SSR owners here. My first question is what are some room request people give for trying to stay in Congress Park. Do you request CP only or some combo of CP with Disney Springs view, closest to DS walkway etc. All comments and suggestions welcome.


I suggest sending your request via Chat or email through the Member website, so you can clearly state the priority order of your desires.  For instance, "First of all, we'd like to be in Congress Park, and if so, a villa as close to the DS walkway as possible would be wonderful."  That way they know what you want the most.  The fewer requests you have, the more likely they'll be fulfilled.  

Our first stay at SSR is coming up in June, but it will be Standard and I couldn't decide which of the three sections I wanted, so I simply requested a "water view" which gives them a lot of possibilities to work with.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

Our first stay is coming up in June too! So excited! We are staying standard as well, and after stalking this thread and the SSR map we decided to request a certain building, 8501-8836, in the Grandstand. We requested over the chat feature. I’m hoping this is close enough for my kids to easily walk to high rock springs pool, and close enough to the first bus stop to appease my husband’s desire to be on the first bus. I’ll let you know if we get it!


----------



## micheleq

Girls trip 9/23-26! This will be my third time staying at SSR since becoming a DVC owner in 2014.  Coming for Food & Wine and celebrating my friends 50th birthday  Three ladies in a preferred two bedroom (I had points expiring so went all out) requested CP.  Very excited to see the refurbished rooms.

What are your favorite pools at SSR for grown ups?


----------



## MBTigger

BeBopaSaurus said:


> Our first stay is coming up in June too! So excited! We are staying standard as well, and after stalking this thread and the SSR map we decided to request a certain building, 8501-8836, in the Grandstand. We requested over the chat feature. I’m hoping this is close enough for my kids to easily walk to high rock springs pool, and close enough to the first bus stop to appease my husband’s desire to be on the first bus. I’ll let you know if we get it!


For future SSR  stays, this will be our request as well. DS ended up not being a big draw for us, and we would have preferred to be close to the carriage house.


----------



## 1Robins

crazymomof4 said:


> Following.  Been to WDW many times but in Oct we will be staying at SSR for the first time!  Rented points.  Seemed like a good fit since this trip will be less about parks (only 2 park days) and more about doing non-park things.  DH and DS29 are avid golfers and have played the WDW courses in the past but are doing two 18 hole rounds on THIS visit.
> I'm a planner so I will be reading through this thread with interest.




We also own at SSR and my DH and I play a lot of golf when we’re there.  Generally,  I”ll make a request to stay the the Grandstand, which is considered standard not preferred, in the 2 buildings closest to pool.  It’s a short walk to the Pro Shop as well as the fitness center.  We also use to walk to Disney Springs West side by walking by the Pro Shop, cross the bridge, walk by the 1st hole and putting green and thru the parking lot (not sure you can do this now because of COVID and the temperature checks for Disney Springs).  Also, we would just leave our Clubs at the Pro Shop and if we play the other Disney golf courses (Magnolia, Palms or Oak Trail) we would tell them what day and they would transport  the clubs over there for us (not sure if they‘ll do this anymore because of COVID).  We do have an annual pass, but as you can tell the parks are not our primary focus.  There are times we do go to the parks and we’ll come back around 3pm and we’ll try to dash out to play 9 holes.  For us, that’s the benefit of staying at SSR.


----------



## crazymomof4

1Robins said:


> We also own at SSR and my DH and I play a lot of golf when we’re there.  Generally,  I”ll make a request to stay the the Grandstand, which is considered standard not preferred, in the 2 buildings closest to pool.  It’s a short walk to the Pro Shop as well as the fitness center.  We also use to walk to Disney Springs West side by walking by the Pro Shop, cross the bridge, walk by the 1st hole and putting green and thru the parking lot (not sure you can do this now because of COVID and the temperature checks for Disney Springs).  Also, we would just leave our Clubs at the Pro Shop and if we play the other Disney golf courses (Magnolia, Palms or Oak Trail) we would tell them what day and they would transport  the clubs over there for us (not sure if they‘ll do this anymore because of COVID).  We do have an annual pass, but as you can tell the parks are not our primary focus.  There are times we do go to the parks and we’ll come back around 3pm and we’ll try to dash out to play 9 holes.  For us, that’s the benefit of staying at SSR.


Great tips! Passing these on to DH and DS.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Dizznee Freak

Just a quick question: How far along is the refurb at SSR?


----------



## CastAStone

Dizznee Freak said:


> Just a quick question: How far along is the refurb at SSR?


It’s almost done, probably two or three months left


----------



## Dizznee Freak

CastAStone said:


> It’s almost done, probably two or three months left



Thanks! Looking at 2022 and just wanted to make sure.


----------



## akk

Why are there so many SSR haters?  SSR is the most available resort. When I rent my points and I say SSR is available people say "Ah well, I'll try again"  
I personally like SSR. I think the rooms are nice. Nice pools. You can walk to Disney Springs. I guess it is nice to be on the Monorail or Skyliner.  Rooms at Bay Lake are small, AKV and Wilderness are dark, the others are generally more expensive. I think we have to stop the SSR haters. Maybe they can put in a water park to make it more popular


----------



## CastAStone

akk said:


> Maybe they can put in a water park to make it more popular


It has two feature pools and three splash pads, what else can they do?


----------



## Carol_

SSR haters increase availability for those of us who own and enjoy . Bring on the haters.


----------



## CastAStone

[checks resale prices] I think the haters are coming around.


----------



## bigAWL

akk said:


> Why are there so many SSR haters?  SSR is the most available resort. When I rent my points and I say SSR is available people say "Ah well, I'll try again"
> I personally like SSR. I think the rooms are nice. Nice pools. You can walk to Disney Springs. I guess it is nice to be on the Monorail or Skyliner.  Rooms at Bay Lake are small, AKV and Wilderness are dark, the others are generally more expensive. I think we have to stop the SSR haters. Maybe they can put in a water park to make it more popular


Certainly, I think part of the reason for the "hate" is that you can't walk, monorail, skyline, or boat to a theme park.  That's the same with OKW and AKL, which are also generally still available when the park-proximity DVCs are booked.  Why SSR is the last available is also because it's sooooo big.  It just has so much more inventory than any other DVC - nearly as much as OKW and AKL combined.


----------



## igrsod

The "problem" with SSR is that there is nothing that makes it totally special (in many people's eyes).  You are not close to any parks, although being walking distance to Disney Springs is fun, but that isn't necessarily important to park goers.  Not the best theming.  No savannah, no storm along bay, no monorail, no skyliner.  Most other DVC resorts have a special draw to them, SSR doesn't really have that.  I'm not complaining.  I have always enjoyed my stays, but I can understand why renters might want something more special if they are going to the trouble of renting.


----------



## Ginger R

akk said:


> Why are there so many SSR haters?  SSR is the most available resort. When I rent my points and I say SSR is available people say "Ah well, I'll try again"
> I personally like SSR. I think the rooms are nice. Nice pools. You can walk to Disney Springs. I guess it is nice to be on the Monorail or Skyliner.  Rooms at Bay Lake are small, AKV and Wilderness are dark, the others are generally more expensive. I think we have to stop the SSR haters. Maybe they can put in a water park to make it more popular


We are SSR owners. We love it BECAUSE it serene and "away" from the hustle and bustle but still close enough to DS for great restaurants. We also own at BWV and when we do split stays its like having 2 different vacations in one!


----------



## UVACHRIS11

We will be staying in SSR  for the first time other than a one night stay last December. I'm trying to decide between requesting the Paddock or Grandstand as we are in a standard studio. We will have our car with us and will be staying mid-July. We are DVC members and will be staying on rented points.
I like Grandstand but want a refurbished room, while my wife wants the Paddock, tell me she's wrong.


----------



## Carol_

UVACHRIS11 said:


> We will be staying in SSR  for the first time other than a one night stay last December. I'm trying to decide between requesting the Paddock or Grandstand as we are in a standard studio. We will have our car with us and will be staying mid-July. We are DVC members and will be staying on rented points.
> I like Grandstand but want a refurbished room, while my wife wants the Paddock, tell me she's wrong.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/funny-memes.3796645/post-62919476


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

UVACHRIS11 said:


> I like Grandstand but want a refurbished room, while my wife wants the Paddock, tell me she's wrong.


I read that as of April 2, 2021 two of the four buildings in Grandstand were completed with refurb. All four may be completed by now. Not that I’m advocating arguing with your wife....


----------



## westfamilyof5

Looking for the best advice! 
We usually stay at OKW near Turtle Pond Pool. Next trip we are looking to stay at SSR (1 bdrm) from the research I've done here, thinking of requesting Grandstand area. We enjoy the quiet pools, but like the option of food service at the pool too, mostly I like to be very close to a quiet pool to go back and forth from pool area to room.  I believe Grandstand is a standard room, is this correct? Bus transportation isn't super important to us, as we will have our car. Which area is closest to walking to DS? One last question, is there a basketball court at SSR, that is something our son spends time on at OKW.


----------



## LadybugsMum

westfamilyof5 said:


> Looking for the best advice!
> We usually stay at OKW near Turtle Pond Pool. Next trip we are looking to stay at SSR (1 bdrm) from the research I've done here, thinking of requesting Grandstand area. We enjoy the quiet pools, but like the option of food service at the pool too, mostly I like to be very close to a quiet pool to go back and forth from pool area to room.  I believe Grandstand is a standard room, is this correct? Bus transportation isn't super important to us, as we will have our car. Which area is closest to walking to DS? One last question, is there a basketball court at SSR, that is something our son spends time on at OKW.



1. The Grandstand does not have a food service at the pool. The main pool at The Springs and The Paddock pool both have food options.
2. Yes, Grandstand is standard as are The Paddock and Carousel sections
3. Congress Park is the closest but is a preferred location. Some of the The Paddock buildings are close to Congress Park and DS would be easily walkable from there.

Touring plans map of SSR where you can play around with the different room options: https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/disneys-saratoga-springs-resort-spa


----------



## tpskult

CastAStone said:


> [checks resale prices] I think the haters are coming around.



Agreed, I also feel like the newly refurbished rooms will change peoples minds.


----------



## MissLiss279

westfamilyof5 said:


> Looking for the best advice!
> We usually stay at OKW near Turtle Pond Pool. Next trip we are looking to stay at SSR (1 bdrm) from the research I've done here, thinking of requesting Grandstand area. We enjoy the quiet pools, but like the option of food service at the pool too, mostly I like to be very close to a quiet pool to go back and forth from pool area to room.  I believe Grandstand is a standard room, is this correct? Bus transportation isn't super important to us, as we will have our car. Which area is closest to walking to DS? One last question, is there a basketball court at SSR, that is something our son spends time on at OKW.


There is a basketball court. I don’t know if you can see my little red circle, but it is in the lower right corner. Grandstand is the area in the upper left corner.


----------



## LadybugsMum

LadybugsMum said:


> 1. The Grandstand does not have a food service at the pool. The main pool at The Springs and The Paddock pool both have food options.


 
I need to correct myself. The Grandstand pool has the Backstretch Pool Bar which doesn’t open until 11, has a more limited menu and operates seasonally. The Paddock Grill opens at 7:30 and has breakfast and is open year round (from what I can find).


----------



## CastAStone

LadybugsMum said:


> I need to correct myself. The Grandstand pool has the Backstretch Pool Bar which doesn’t open until 11, has a more limited menu and operates seasonally. The Paddock Grill opens at 7:30 and has breakfast and is open year round (from what I can find).


It’s not quite the same as being at the pool but Chip & Dale’s (technically considered to be on the golf course) has breakfast and a full menu and is only about a 3 minute walk from the Grandstand pool.


----------



## Cadbury

Any idea what is going on with the availability this summer? 
Looks like the standard studio's are all booked until the end of August??


----------



## CastAStone

Cadbury said:


> Any idea what is going on with the availability this summer?
> Looks like the standard studio's are all booked until the end of August??


Are you booking with cash or points?


----------



## McMonsters

Cadbury said:


> Any idea what is going on with the availability this summer?
> Looks like the standard studio's are all booked until the end of August??


I just booked for a fall trip and could only get a preferred studio for half my trip and then did cash in the same room type to complete our stay.  Im guessing everyone who has an excess of points due to the last year are trying to use them ASAP which is creating availability issues. I see that you are new DVC membership from your signature, welcome home !  Unfortunately  it’s become increasingly difficult to book trips less than 6 months out for the studios.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

CastAStone said:


> It’s not quite the same as being at the pool but Chip & Dale’s (technically considered to be on the golf course) has breakfast and a full menu and is only about a 3 minute walk from the Grandstand pool.


Wow--never knew this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CastAStone

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Wow--never knew this! Thanks for sharing!


It doesn’t show up as an SSR dining option because of the golf course association but it’s in the resort! There’s not even a WDWInfo page for it. Menu:

https://allears.net/dining/menu/chip-n-dales-cafe/all-day/


----------



## LadybugsMum

Here’s the link from the Disney website:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/saratoga-springs-resort-and-spa/chip-n-dales-cafe/


----------



## MissLiss279

CastAStone said:


> It doesn’t show up as an SSR dining option because of the golf course association but it’s in the resort! There’s not even a WDWInfo page for it. Menu:
> 
> https://allears.net/dining/menu/chip-n-dales-cafe/all-day/


In MDE it doesn’t show its name on the map, but it does show the icon for it, and when you click on it, you can get to the menu.


----------



## preemiemama

Saw a www.dvcnews.com article on the construction- you can see it here.


----------



## bigAWL

preemiemama said:


> Saw a www.dvcnews.com article on the construction- you can see it here.


This says they are now working on the last remaining building in Grandstand, and that the Carrousel parking is blocked off as they work on those buildings.  So it would seem to be now impossible to get a non-refurbed room assingment.


----------



## sabrecmc

We have a standard 2 bdrm for June 25-July2.  Our online check in options are "The Grandstand," "Near Carriage House," or "Near Pool".  I selected Near Carriage House thinking that would be the most convenient and we wouldn't have to deal with the refurb, but with the bus situation, does anyone think Grandstand would be the better bet?


----------



## raven0855

Does anyone know if SSR is one of the locations that can refill their own mugs at the drink station.  We are going in 12 days (nope I'm not counting at all)!  I just want to be prepared if we will have to lug them around just to get a paper cup.

Thanks!


----------



## Dizznee Freak

sabrecmc said:


> We have a standard 2 bdrm for June 25-July2.  Our online check in options are "The Grandstand," "Near Carriage House," or "Near Pool".  I selected Near Carriage House thinking that would be the most convenient and we wouldn't have to deal with the refurb, but with the bus situation, does anyone think Grandstand would be the better bet?



I would go with Grandstand. The bus situation is the main reason, plus depending on which building you get, you may actually be closer to the Carriage House than other sections.


----------



## raven0855

sabrecmc said:


> We have a standard 2 bdrm for June 25-July2.  Our online check in options are "The Grandstand," "Near Carriage House," or "Near Pool".  I selected Near Carriage House thinking that would be the most convenient and we wouldn't have to deal with the refurb, but with the bus situation, does anyone think Grandstand would be the better bet?


I usually do Grandstand and near Carriage House, It has put me in the 8501 Building each time with a very short walk over to the Carriage house and main pool.


----------



## Michiel

Hi! I'm currently in the process of buying two resale contracts at SSR. Is there anywhere where you can preview the new refurbished rooms? (From what I understand, the preview center only has Copper Creek and Riviera preview rooms?)


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Michiel said:


> Hi! I'm currently in the process of buying two resale contracts at SSR. Is there anywhere where you can preview the new refurbished rooms? (From what I understand, the preview center only has Copper Creek and Riviera preview rooms?)


You can check out the video tours on youtube.  Just search there.  There are some really good, comprehensive tours to be found.


----------



## CastAStone

Michiel said:


> Hi! I'm currently in the process of buying two resale contracts at SSR. Is there anywhere where you can preview the new refurbished rooms? (From what I understand, the preview center only has Copper Creek and Riviera preview rooms?)


Currently if you go to SSR there’s a desk in the lobby and a guide who will tell you the room number for an unoccupied room to tour. We did that this past week at a different resort. I believe SSR is doing a Grand Villa tour and a 1 Bedroom tour. If you want to tour a treehouse you can do that too but you have to call ahead.


----------



## Michiel

CastAStone said:


> Currently if you go to SSR there’s a desk in the lobby and a guide who will tell you the room number for an unoccupied room to tour. We did that this past week at a different resort. I believe SSR is doing a Grand Villa tour and a 1 Bedroom tour. If you want to tour a treehouse you can do that too but you have to call ahead.



Great, thanks!


----------



## edk35

Which buildings in the grandstand section are the best to request?? We are staying there for a week starting on the 18th. We love to stay in the grandstand but I think there are a couple of preferred buildings as far as requests go. Thanks!!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Here with the Ears has done a whole slew of room tours including all sizes of remodeled rooms at SSR.

Studio:





1 bedroom:





2 bedroom:





Grand Villa:


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

We are considering a 75 point add on here but I won't buy anywhere without staying there first, so we just added on 2 nights to our July trip! 1 bedroom standard, I requested Paddock area near the pool for the kids.

How does that sound? No parks, that's for the BLT portion of the trip, planning on going to the Space Center and just poking around DS. We'll have a car.

Thanks for posting the room tours, that helped a lot! It's a beautiful resort.


----------



## CarolynFH

LadybugsMum said:


> Here with the Ears has done a whole slew of room tours including all sizes of remodeled rooms at SSR.
> 
> Studio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Villa:


Now I'm even more excited about our June stay.

I just hope that someone has told them that the picture of horses wearing hats at the entrance is from Disney's cartoon "Johnny Fedora" - I guess they're too young to have seen it!


----------



## LadybugsMum

CarolynFH said:


> Now I'm even more excited about our June stay.
> 
> I just hope that someone has told them that the picture of horses wearing hats at the entrance is from Disney's cartoon "Johnny Fedora" - I guess they're too young to have seen it!


It's mentioned in another video after they saw the comments.


----------



## MMSM

What part of SSR is closest to the golf course? I originally wanted to stay in CP but I think it’s the farthest away.


----------



## bigAWL

MMSM said:


> What part of SSR is closest to the golf course? I originally wanted to stay in CP but I think it’s the farthest away.


You're right, CP is nowhere near the golf course.  The Springs section would generally be closest to the clubhouse.  But if you want golf course views, go with Grandstand.  It's surrounded by fairways and is also pretty close to the clubhouse.


----------



## The Jackal

bigAWL said:


> You're right, CP is nowhere near the golf course.  The Springs section would generally be closest to the clubhouse.  But if you want golf course views, go with Grandstand.  It's surrounded by fairways and is also pretty close to the clubhouse.


The Grandstand is the closest to the clubhouse. As for the course itself it surrounds the Grandstand area, goes by the Carousel and goes through OKW.


----------



## bigAWL

The Jackal said:


> The Grandstand is the closest to the clubhouse. As for the course itself it surrounds the Grandstand area, goes by the Carousel and goes through OKW.


I guess Grandstand has the closest building to the clubhouse.  But I'd say the Springs has the next three closest, with the rest of Grandstand being at least as far and farther.


----------



## Princess Katelet

Here now and can’t believe how STRONG you have to be to open the door to the room AND the balcony door! My adult daughter and I have to push (or pull) together! Has anyone else experienced this? Should I report it to be looked at? We aren’t weaklings but wow it’s taking a toll on my arms and it’s only day two!


----------



## canyoncam

Princess Katelet said:


> Here now and can’t believe how STRONG you have to be to open the door to the room AND the balcony door! My adult daughter and I have to push (or pull) together! Has anyone else experienced this? Should I report it to be looked at? We aren’t weaklings but wow it’s taking a toll on my arms and it’s only day two!



OMG I thought it might only be my door. I literally have to kick it to open it! And I have to make sure it is closed tight when I leave. I haven’t mentioned it to anyone, mainly because I’ve been too busy to bother but I check out tomorrow and I will mention it then. The balcony door however slides super smooth.


----------



## Princess Katelet

The door closes tightly just fine, but opening it…I am SO SORE!! My whole upper body has to push it open. And last night SOMEthing began a LOUD wrenching noise every 12 minutes. I think it’s coming from the locked door behind the laundry and thermostat. We are all unpacked so I’m very disappointed if we have to move but I have another week here and can’t keep losing sleep and making my arms, shoulders, and back sore! Having to twist in an unnatural way to reach the toilet paper is also an issue. The placement is terrible. 
On another note, I never would have known this room was new If I hadn’t read it here. Sure, it looks modern and all but there are terrible black scuff marks along many of the baseboards and the kitchen table is soooo chipped and gouged, along with the woodwork above the TV. So sad how people can ruin things so quickly and easily.


----------



## blakefamily

Ginger R said:


> We are SSR owners. We love it BECAUSE it serene and "away" from the hustle and bustle but still close enough to DS for great restaurants. We also own at BWV and when we do split stays its like having 2 different vacations in one!


This is what Im hoping to try on our next trip.  we are not owners but have stayed twice now at SSR and LOVE IT.  ( really hoping the boats to DS start again soon )  We want to do a split to epcot resort area.  Sounds ideal !


----------



## Bellecruiser

Princess Katelet said:


> On another note, I never would have known this room was new If I hadn’t read it here. Sure, it looks modern and all but there are terrible black scuff marks along many of the baseboards and the kitchen table is soooo chipped and gouged, along with the woodwork above the TV. So sad how people can ruin things so quickly and easily.



you should definitely let the front desk know what you are seeing.  They have a team that goes around and fixes things like this.  It probably won’t happen while you are there, but they will put it on the list and will get to it.  Sounds like someone had a scooter in there.


----------



## purpliequeen

Princess Katelet said:


> Here now and can’t believe how STRONG you have to be to open the door to the room AND the balcony door! My adult daughter and I have to push (or pull) together! Has anyone else experienced this? Should I report it to be looked at? We aren’t weaklings but wow it’s taking a toll on my arms and it’s only day two!


Was at SSR last week in the Springs and did NOT have this issue in a one-bedroom villa. Def recommend asking for both doors to be looked at. Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Princess Katelet

purpliequeen said:


> Was at SSR last week in the Springs and did NOT have this issue in a one-bedroom villa. Def recommend asking for both doors to be looked at. Doesn't sound right to me.


I did. The guy said the balcony door was very messed up and would require a CARPENTER to fix it. I said no, not being disrupted like that so I have to live with it. It barely moves I don’t know where on earth their quality control is. He said there isn’t much he can do to the main door because it needs to be like that so it will slam shut completely. Guess I’ll just have sore arms to match my sore feet and calves…


----------



## BK2014

We are checking into SSR on Friday in a one-bedroom preferred room.  This is our first stay.  Couple of questions about getting to Disney Springs, and one about the pool:
1) Am I correct that the boat is not currently running?
2) Is there only one route to walk to Disney Springs - the pathway from the Congress Park Area?  We have two ADRs at restaurants on the West Side of Disney Springs - is there a walkway from the Grandstand/golf course side of SSR?  
3)  Does SSR have a Disney Springs bus?  If it is too hot, we may not want to walk.
4) What are the current pool hours?

Thanks!


----------



## The Jackal

BK2014 said:


> We are checking into SSR on Friday in a one-bedroom preferred room.  This is our first stay.  Couple of questions about getting to Disney Springs, and one about the pool:
> 1) Am I correct that the boat is not currently running?
> 2) Is there only one route to walk to Disney Springs - the pathway from the Congress Park Area?  We have two ADRs at restaurants on the West Side of Disney Springs - is there a walkway from the Grandstand/golf course side of SSR?
> 3)  Does SSR have a Disney Springs bus?  If it is too hot, we may not want to walk.
> 4) What are the current pool hours?
> 
> Thanks!


1.No boats yet
2.There is the second route by the Carriage house, it is open feel free to use it
3.Yes there is a bus to and from DS
4.The feature pools were 10am-11pm, the quiet pools were open 24 hours.


----------



## BK2014

The Jackal said:


> 1.No boats yet
> 2.There is the second route by the Carriage house, it is open feel free to use it
> 3.Yes there is a bus to and from DS
> 4.The feature pools were 10am-11pm, the quiet pools were open 24 hours.



Thanks, that is very helpful!


----------



## CarolynFH

Sorry, error.


----------



## Tink1017

Does anyone have an activity calendar for this month? Week? Just wondered what activities they still had going on.


----------



## brewhome

Hi SSR Lovers!  We are coming down for our first stay at the end of June for three nights.  We aren’t going to any parks this trip - we plan on a bunch of pool and Disney Springs time.

Usually we stay longer than three nights so we order water and beer from Garden Grocer, but for this short trip we are thinking we can just grab those things from the store onsite instead of paying delivery fees. Can anyone tell me if 12 or 24 packs of water and 6 packs of beer are available at the store? Thanks!


----------



## bp2412

The wife and I just got back from our first stay at SSR, and first trip as new DVC owners!  5 day trip with only 1 park day and the rest relaxing by the pool and lots of trips to Disney Springs.  Loved the room, the location was great as we were in The Springs and super close walk in the morning for coffee and then the pool, and the walk to Disney Springs was great we thought. 

We didn't explore the resort as much as I thought we would so one question I have is there anywhere on property to get an iced coffee?  We got coffee each morning at Artist's Palette but they only had hot coffee/hot specialty but we really would have loved an iced in that hot Florida weather.  We did go to Gideon's one morning for cookies and got their iced peanut butter coffee which was amazing, but didn't want to walk to DS each morning just for coffee, also wasn't sure what would be open there at the early hours we wake up.  We have another trip coming up in September, 8 days with 5 park trips this time so would want coffee pretty early those mornings.  Maybe we didn't look hard enough, or maybe they don't have it with DS so close by, but any info would be great as we'll have many more trips in our future!  Thanks


----------



## CarolynFH

bp2412 said:


> We have another trip coming up in September, 8 days with 5 park trips this time so would want coffee pretty early those mornings.


Would you consider making your own coffee in the room on those early mornings? As you know, you’ll have a nice drip coffeepot and access to ice, either in your room or down the hall. Or is it the various flavorings you need as well?


----------



## p8ntldy

brewhome said:


> Hi SSR Lovers!  We are coming down for our first stay at the end of June for three nights.  We aren’t going to any parks this trip - we plan on a bunch of pool and Disney Springs time.
> 
> Usually we stay longer than three nights so we order water and beer from Garden Grocer, but for this short trip we are thinking we can just grab those things from the store onsite instead of paying delivery fees. Can anyone tell me if 12 or 24 packs of water and 6 packs of beer are available at the store? Thanks!


I would like to know that also…. We used to be able to get a 12 pack from other resort stores that we stayed at in the past.  But, with so much changing in the last year - maybe packs of bottled water aren’t available now.


----------



## bp2412

CarolynFH said:


> Would you consider making your own coffee in the room on those early mornings? As you know, you’ll have a nice drip coffeepot and access to ice, either in your room or down the hall. Or is it the various flavorings you need as well?


Not opposed to the idea, didn't mind too much this time as it was only a couple of mornings and we ordered the latte's from Artist's Palette and they weren't as hot so with such a quick walk it was fine.  However in Sept. we didnt shell out for a Preferred room so I'm assuming we won't be as close and since we love to rope drop at parks time is precious in the morning so making coffee in the room is probably a smart idea.  But I will admit which might be a little embarrassing... I don't think I've ever made coffee in a drop coffee pot before!!  I've always had a Keurig.  I think I saw the packets in the room had a French Vanilla coffee so that would be fine, it's really just the cold coffee that is refreshing while down there in the heat (we're coming from CT).


----------



## MMSM

p8ntldy said:


> I would like to know that also…. We used to be able to get a 12 pack from other resort stores that we stayed at in the past.  But, with so much changing in the last year - maybe packs of bottled water aren’t available now.


We got a six pack of beer at beach club in April but there aren’t any cases of water there or Poly. We had those delivered by garden grocer.


----------



## kinkin201

bp2412 said:


> Not opposed to the idea, didn't mind too much this time as it was only a couple of mornings and we ordered the latte's from Artist's Palette and they weren't as hot so with such a quick walk it was fine.  However in Sept. we didnt shell out for a Preferred room so I'm assuming we won't be as close and since we love to rope drop at parks time is precious in the morning so making coffee in the room is probably a smart idea.  But I will admit which might be a little embarrassing... I don't think I've ever made coffee in a drop coffee pot before!!  I've always had a Keurig.  I think I saw the packets in the room had a French Vanilla coffee so that would be fine, it's really just the cold coffee that is refreshing while down there in the heat (we're coming from CT).



Honestly if I were you, I would pack my own flavor coffee. That way you know you’re getting what you want and like.


----------



## CarolynFH

bp2412 said:


> Not opposed to the idea, didn't mind too much this time as it was only a couple of mornings and we ordered the latte's from Artist's Palette and they weren't as hot so with such a quick walk it was fine.  However in Sept. we didnt shell out for a Preferred room so I'm assuming we won't be as close and since we love to rope drop at parks time is precious in the morning so making coffee in the room is probably a smart idea.  But I will admit which might be a little embarrassing... I don't think I've ever made coffee in a drop coffee pot before!!  I've always had a Keurig.  I think I saw the packets in the room had a French Vanilla coffee so that would be fine, it's really just the cold coffee that is refreshing while down there in the heat (we're coming from CT).


Well, the little packets make it easy! Put one in the basket, put the amount of water you need, and push the button! We like our coffee strong, so we’d probably only make 4 cups with one of those packets, but other people add more water. I need my coffee in order to get ready to go in the morning, and it’s hard to wait as long as it would take to walk across the street!  PS we used to bring our single-cup Keurig as well as pods, but it can be hard to pack. Now we just bring our favorite ground coffee, and we keep filters in our Owners Locker.


----------



## bp2412

CarolynFH said:


> Well, the little packets make it easy! Put one in the basket, put the amount of water you need, and push the button! We like our coffee strong, so we’d probably only make 4 cups with one of those packets, but other people add more water. I need my coffee in order to get ready to go in the morning, and it’s hard to wait as long as it would take to walk across the street!  PS we used to bring our single-cup Keurig as well as pods, but it can be hard to pack. Now we just bring our favorite ground coffee, and we keep filters in our Owners Locker.


It's funny you mention that because on day one we got there, and again this is our first trip as DVC and first time at SSR, we just put our bags in the room and head out to explore and be on vacation!  First thing we see is another couple taking their stuff out of their car and we see a Keurig box for the machine and at the time we laughed thinking why pack a Keurig machine.... haha and now here I am thinking of it.  But will probably just take your recommendation and make it in the room since I'm guessing they drove down and we're flying and gotta save as much room for souvenirs!


----------



## CarolynFH

bp2412 said:


> It's funny you mention that because on day one we got there, and again this is our first trip as DVC and first time at SSR, we just put our bags in the room and head out to explore and be on vacation!  First thing we see is another couple taking their stuff out of their car and we see a Keurig box for the machine and at the time we laughed thinking why pack a Keurig machine.... haha and now here I am thinking of it.  But will probably just take your recommendation and make it in the room since I'm guessing they drove down and we're flying and gotta save as much room for souvenirs!


Well, if you think you’ll continue visiting twice a year or more, you should consider an Owners Locker. DVC members get discounts! And a Keurig will fit nicely in that big purple tub. Check out *this thread *- somewhere in there is the link to the information on the DVC member website.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Here's a discussion on the Owner's Locker and the link is about half way down the first page: https://www.disboards.com/threads/whatss-in-your-dvc-locker.3815286/


----------



## bp2412

Thank you both, I think I will take a look into it!


----------



## mrsap

*Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort Sees Direct Price Increase*


----------



## LiamsDISMom

brewhome said:


> Hi SSR Lovers!  We are coming down for our first stay at the end of June for three nights.  We aren’t going to any parks this trip - we plan on a bunch of pool and Disney Springs time.
> 
> Usually we stay longer than three nights so we order water and beer from Garden Grocer, but for this short trip we are thinking we can just grab those things from the store onsite instead of paying delivery fees. Can anyone tell me if 12 or 24 packs of water and 6 packs of beer are available at the store? Thanks!



My husband got us a 6 pack of beer (Bud Light) a couple of weeks ago at Artist Pallette. Since I didn't get it personally I'm not sure of the other options, but they do have some at least.


----------



## PackPride

LiamsDISMom said:


> My husband got us a 6 pack of beer (Bud Light) a couple of weeks ago at Artist Pallette. Since I didn't get it personally I'm not sure of the other options, but they do have some at least.



That 6-Pack of beer costs as much as one DVC point at SSR.


----------



## MMSM

bigAWL said:


> I guess Grandstand has the closest building to the clubhouse.  But I'd say the Springs has the next three closest, with the rest of Grandstand being at least as far and farther.


I keep looking at maps and you tube videos and I cannot find one that actually will show me distance from springs to clubhouse or from grandstand to the clubhouse.  If I stay at Grandstand it is standard so it is cheaper.  However, I don't know if there is a refillable mug station at grandstand?  Also, will it be an incredible walk to Disney Springs? Is it super close to the main pool?  I have never stayed here before and am overwhelmed at the numerous maps and size of resort. I find no problem with walking but just want to know I am not super far away.


----------



## bigAWL

MMSM said:


> I keep looking at maps and you tube videos and I cannot find one that actually will show me distance from springs to clubhouse or from grandstand to the clubhouse.  If I stay at Grandstand it is standard so it is cheaper.  However, I don't know if there is a refillable mug station at grandstand?  Also, will it be an incredible walk to Disney Springs? Is it super close to the main pool?  I have never stayed here before and am overwhelmed at the numerous maps and size of resort. I find no problem with walking but just want to know I am not super far away.


There are definitely many ways to get around.  Below I've traced out the walkways from Grandstand and Springs buildings to the Clubhouse, also showing other parts of the main resort area.  The closest grandstand building is the closest, but other buildings there seem to me to be a bit farther away from it all.  Given the extra cost of the preferred Springs section, any chance of saved walking time might not be worth it to you.  I do prefer to be closer to the pool and quick service food.  I've also traced the walkways options to Disney Springs.  What matters most here is where you are starting from, and which part of DS you want to go to.  That's why Congress park is a Preferred choice for those who want the easiest access to DS.  And the Springs section is perhaps second best with roughly equal walks to each end of DS.


----------



## MMSM

bigAWL said:


> There are definitely many ways to get around.  Below I've traced out the walkways from Grandstand and Springs buildings to the Clubhouse, also showing other parts of the main resort area.  The closest grandstand building is the closest, but other buildings there seem to me to be a bit farther away from it all.  Given the extra cost of the preferred Springs section, any chance of saved walking time might not be worth it to you.  I do prefer to be closer to the pool and quick service food.  I've also traced the walkways options to Disney Springs.  What matters most here is where you are starting from, and which part of DS you want to go to.  That's why Congress park is a Preferred choice for those who want the easiest access to DS.  And the Springs section is perhaps second best with roughly equal walks to each end of DS.
> View attachment 578110
> 
> View attachment 578120


Thank you so much for this.  The clubhouse is right behind the carriage house?


----------



## madchatter

bigAWL said:


> There are definitely many ways to get around.  Below I've traced out the walkways from Grandstand and Springs buildings to the Clubhouse, also showing other parts of the main resort area.  The closest grandstand building is the closest, but other buildings there seem to me to be a bit farther away from it all.  Given the extra cost of the preferred Springs section, any chance of saved walking time might not be worth it to you.  I do prefer to be closer to the pool and quick service food.  I've also traced the walkways options to Disney Springs.  What matters most here is where you are starting from, and which part of DS you want to go to.  That's why Congress park is a Preferred choice for those who want the easiest access to DS.  And the Springs section is perhaps second best with roughly equal walks to each end of DS.
> View attachment 578110
> 
> View attachment 578120


Seems like current consensus is that the green path to DS from behind carriage house is closed. I wonder if we’ve had recent confirmation of that?


----------



## Louise Potts

Hi all, I am looking for to place a request on our first SSR DVC stay in October, we have a preferred 1 bdrm, i have tried the website where you can look at the different views but i havent managed to find one with a great Springs view, any tips or photos would be really appreciated!


----------



## CarolynFH

Louise Potts said:


> Hi all, I am looking for to place a request on our first SSR DVC stay in October, we have a preferred 1 bdrm, i have tried the website where you can look at the different views but i havent managed to find one with a great Springs view, any tips or photos would be really appreciated!


I usually just tell them what I want - in your case, I’d say “great view of Disney Springs.”  If you ask for a specific room number and it’s not available, they have no way of knowing why you wanted that room and just put you wherever.


----------



## Princess Katelet

I purchased an eight pack of water at Artist’s Palette. They were small bottles though, and we did not drink out of them. We poured the cold water into the provided cups in the room, and then immediately refilled the bottles with tap water and put them back in the fridge to chill. We never noticed a difference in taste.
The larger (normal sized) bottles were only sold separately.


----------



## Firepath

Does renovated studio have a Murphy bed or covertable sofa in addition to the regular bed?


----------



## LadybugsMum

It’s a queen size Murphy bed


----------



## The Jackal

MMSM said:


> I keep looking at maps and you tube videos and I cannot find one that actually will show me distance from springs to clubhouse or from grandstand to the clubhouse.  If I stay at Grandstand it is standard so it is cheaper.  However, I don't know if there is a refillable mug station at grandstand?  Also, will it be an incredible walk to Disney Springs? Is it super close to the main pool?  I have never stayed here before and am overwhelmed at the numerous maps and size of resort. I find no problem with walking but just want to know I am not super far away.


There is a mug refill station for soda at the Grandstand pool.


----------



## brewhome

Princess Katelet said:


> I purchased an eight pack of water at Artist’s Palette. They were small bottles though, and we did not drink out of them. We poured the cold water into the provided cups in the room, and then immediately refilled the bottles with tap water and put them back in the fridge to chill. We never noticed a difference in taste.
> The larger (normal sized) bottles were only sold separately.



Thanks… we actually don’t mind the tap water at Disney; I know a lot of people do… but figured we would buy some bottled if they have it.


----------



## BK2014

MMSM said:


> I keep looking at maps and you tube videos and I cannot find one that actually will show me distance from springs to clubhouse or from grandstand to the clubhouse.  If I stay at Grandstand it is standard so it is cheaper.  However, I don't know if there is a refillable mug station at grandstand?  Also, will it be an incredible walk to Disney Springs? Is it super close to the main pool?  I have never stayed here before and am overwhelmed at the numerous maps and size of resort. I find no problem with walking but just want to know I am not super far away.



We just got back from our stay at SSR.  We were in the Springs, in the building directly above the words "On The Rocks Pool Bar" in the map above.  We walked from Disney Springs (the West Side, near Jaleo and City Works) twice on the green path above, and both times it took us about 15 minutes max, and we are not fast walkers.  I would estimate the portion from the clubhouse to our room took 3-4 minutes.



madchatter said:


> Seems like current consensus is that the green path to DS from behind carriage house is closed. I wonder if we’ve had recent confirmation of that?



We were there this weekend and twice took the bus to Disney Springs and then walked back to SSR on the green path.  When we exited, they did ask us where we were headed as we exited the security check point.  There were signs stating that the West Side entrance only opened at 3:00pm.  The first time we were walking back before 3:00pm and saw no one walking from SSR to Disney Springs.  The second time was at 6:00pm and there were numerous people walking from SSR to the West Side.


----------



## bigAWL

MMSM said:


> Thank you so much for this.  The clubhouse is right behind the carriage house?


Yep.


----------



## neptuneflame

Absolutely loving it here! SSR was an add-on bc we couldn’t extend our stay at BWV (which we also loved!) But SSR has blown us away! This is the first time DH and I have seriously considered DVC.


----------



## PackPride

neptuneflame said:


> Absolutely loving it here! SSR was an add-on bc we couldn’t extend our stay at BWV (which we also loved!) But SSR has blown us away! This is the first time DH and I have seriously considered DVC.



Great view! Are you staying at the Grandstand? 

BTW, we had the same impression after staying at SSR for the first time 2 years ago. We loved it so much, we purchased 200 points at SSR direct last month; it's a very nice place to stay.


----------



## neptuneflame

Yep! Building 85


----------



## LSUmiss

neptuneflame said:


> Yep! Building 85


Are the rooms refurbished there yet?


----------



## neptuneflame

LSUmiss said:


> Are the rooms refurbished there yet?


Yes they are!


----------



## LSUmiss

neptuneflame said:


> Yes they are!


Was that bldg close to the main pool & carriage house?


----------



## neptuneflame

I think so — it faces the quiet pool over here


----------



## lynnfitz

We have reservations in August for a 2 bedroom preferred view! Can't wait! Looking forward to walking to DS for some shopping and cocktails in the evening! I personally think it's a very under rated resort, we drive now to most parks (except MK- we stay at Bay Lake), can't wait to see the new rooms.


----------



## PackPride

lynnfitz said:


> We have reservations in August for a 2 bedroom preferred view! Can't wait! Looking forward to walking to DS for some shopping and cocktails in the evening! I personally think it's a very under rated resort, we drive now to most parks (except MK- we stay at Bay Lake), can't wait to see the new rooms.



Agree completely! We stayed in a 1-bedroom at Congress Park last month, and it’s a great location to walk over to DS. If you do get Congress park, ask for the building nearest to DS, or if it doesn’t matter, ask for a room with a view of DS if that can be accommodated. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## CarolynFH

Here now in a 1BR in Paddock. The renovations were thoughtfully designed, especially in terms of USB/electrical outlets - they’re everywhere! Also, DH always uses the sink in the shower room, and it’s great that he has a couple of shelves to store his stuff instead of kind of balancing it on the narrow shelf like BWV has. One issue - no pancake turner! Fortunately the little skillet is nonstick enough that my egg slid out easily. But don’t try to make single servings of 1 minute oatmeal in the microwave - the bowls are too small!


----------



## tbelle3

CarolynFH said:


> Here now in a 1BR in Paddock. The renovations were thoughtfully designed, especially in terms of USB/electrical outlets - they’re everywhere! Also, DH always uses the sink in the shower room, and it’s great that he has a couple of shelves to store his stuff instead of kind of balancing it on the narrow shelf like BWV has. One issue - no pancake turner! Fortunately the little skillet is nonstick enough that my egg slid out easily. But don’t try to make single servings of 1 minute oatmeal in the microwave - the bowls are too small!


Ooh good to know thanks was planning on making the microwave oatmeal and would have learned the hard way! Will have to get the dixie paper bowls


----------



## CarolynFH

tbelle3 said:


> Ooh good to know thanks was planning on making the microwave oatmeal and would have learned the hard way! Will have to get the dixie paper bowls


FYI - We use the oats from the big canister, not the individual packets. The packets might work in the bowls. Also, there are some larger glass and ceramic containers that might work for microwaving multiple servings at once. But to be sure, bring the large paper bowls!


----------



## LadybugsMum

CarolynFH said:


> FYI - We use the oats from the big canister, not the individual packets. The packets might work in the bowls. Also, there are some larger glass and ceramic containers that might work for microwaving multiple servings at once. But to be sure, bring the large paper bowls!


No the packets don't work in the bowls. I had to use highball glasses in April so they wouldn't overflow. But you have to be careful with those too as I broke one with the microwave.


----------



## CarolynFH

LadybugsMum said:


> No the packets don't work in the bowls. I had to use highball glasses in April so they wouldn't overflow. But you have to be careful with those too as I broke one with the microwave.


Good to know!


----------



## tbelle3

lol so ok will def just use the paper ones now!  Hoping the flip spatulas are usually in there somewhere for pancakes/eggs as that is not something want to have to pack


----------



## dbprimeaux

We have been SSR owners since 2006. It’s our favorite resort of all! We love our “home.”


----------



## Michiel

In a YT video I saw somewhere, a cast member said that they are going to completely renovate the lobby building, after the summer, when all the room refurbs are done.

Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

We have a 2BR and Studio Std view booked for Jan 2022.  When people have booked two rooms here (or any DVC i guess) what is the best way to request the two rooms be in the same vicinity/building?  I know nothing is guaranteed but would love some data points from people who have been successful if asking in advance or when you arrive helped. 

Also, when are the room refurbishments expected to be 100% complete?  Thanks much!


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

chicagodisneyguy said:


> We have a 2BR and Studio Std view booked for Jan 2022.  When people have booked two rooms here (or any DVC i guess) what is the best way to request the two rooms be in the same vicinity/building?  I know nothing is guaranteed but would love some data points from people who have been successful if asking in advance or when you arrive helped.
> 
> Also, when are the room refurbishments expected to be 100% complete?  Thanks much!



I would call member services. No way to request that online, especially since they aren't in the preferred booking category. 

Refurb is scheduled to be done summer 2021, so you should be good.


----------



## CarolynFH

@chicagodisneyguy, i assume you have two confirmation numbers, one for each villa. So what you want is a “traveling with” notation to be placed on both reservations. If you’re the DVC owner, call, chat or email MS via the links on the member website, give them both reservation numbers, and ask for the “traveling with” notation. If you’re renting, the owner will need to do that for you. If you’re paying cash through Disney, call the reservations number and ask for the request to be added to your reservations. 

And as PP noted, renovations will be complete before you get here. They’re working on the very last two buildings now.


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

Thanks for the help!  I'll try chatting MS.


----------



## CarolynFH

chicagodisneyguy said:


> Thanks for the help!  I'll try chatting MS.


FYI if Chat isn’t available when you log on, I’ve read several times that it’ll pop up in a few minutes if you just kind of hang out or surf around on the member website.


----------



## LSUmiss

Do we expect more inventory to become available like in November this year once all buildings are done or is it assumed Disney has already accounted for those rooms to be completed?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Disney will have already accounted for that especially since the refurb was planned to finish in the summer.


----------



## mster425

Hello! Does anyone have the June entertainment schedule (pool movies, crafts etc)? Thanks!


----------



## UVACHRIS11

Arriving in a month and its my first time @SSR. Does anyone know the pool hours?


----------



## CarolynFH

UVACHRIS11 said:


> Arriving in a month and its my first time @SSR. Does anyone know the pool hours?


Here now, and the Paddock pool is open 10 AM to 11 PM currently.  I imagine the other pools are similar or same, but I couldn’t find the hours on the MDE app to confirm.


----------



## asgaga

I'm renting points and the owner placed my request for Grandstand area. For online checkin it allows me to request Grandstand and other options. Should I do online checkin and request Grandstand again or just dont do online checkin. thanks

excited about staying in SSR


----------



## LadybugsMum

asgaga said:


> I'm renting points and the owner placed my request for Grandstand area. For online checkin it allows me to request Grandstand and other options. Should I do online checkin and request Grandstand again or just dont do online checkin. thanks
> 
> excited about staying in SSR


Don't fill in any request for online check in. Have fun!


----------



## mster425

ok, I pulled the trigger. I will be staying in a 2br standard villa June 21-28. Carousel is closed, right? That’s probably the only section I wouldn’t want. First time at SSR and I’m really excited!


----------



## CarolynFH

mster425 said:


> ok, I pulled the trigger. I will be staying in a 2br standard villa June 21-28. Carousel is closed, right? That’s probably the only section I wouldn’t want. First time at SSR and I’m really excited!


Carousel is closed now, but I’m not sure when they’ll be finished and reopen, so you might want to request one of the other sections just in case


----------



## The Jackal

CarolynFH said:


> Here now, and the Paddock pool is open 10 AM to 11 PM currently.  I imagine the other pools are similar or same, but I couldn’t find the hours on the MDE app to confirm.


Quiet pools are open 24 hrs. Feature pools 10 AM-11PM


----------



## mster425

Are there still movies and marshmallows by the pool?


----------



## LSUmiss

How has bus transportation been lately. Read some reports on other threads of really extra bad bus service lately.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just booked a night at SSR before a DCL cruise in September.  I hope it sails, looking forward to seeing the refurbished SSR rooms!


----------



## madchatter

LSUmiss said:


> How has bus transportation been lately. Read some reports on other threads of really extra bad bus service lately.


We just got back yesterday from a week at SSR. I have to admit the bus service was pretty bad. I’m usually not a big bus basher. It’s always been pretty good with the odd exception. But on this trip we had multiple long waits of over 30 minutes and a couple over 40 minutes. The longest were usually at times you might expect. Like midday.

The majority of our rides were typical and pretty short. It was just enough times to make you really plan further ahead than you might normally. Just in case.


----------



## LSUmiss

madchatter said:


> We just got back yesterday from a week at SSR. I have to admit the bus service was pretty bad. I’m usually not a big bus basher. It’s always been pretty good with the odd exception. But on this trip we had multiple long waits of over 30 minutes and a couple over 40 minutes. The longest were usually at times you might expect. Like midday.
> 
> The majority of our rides were typical and pretty short. It was just enough times to make you really plan further ahead than you might normally. Just in case.


Was this both to & from the parks?


----------



## mrsap

*Disney’s Saratoga Springs, Old Key West to Undergo Phased Refurbishments*


----------



## bigAWL

mrsap said:


> *Disney’s Saratoga Springs, Old Key West to Undergo Phased Refurbishments
> 
> "Once complete, Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa will feature an enhanced check-in experience offering an open, free-flowing layout with a variety of smaller counters to help Guests prepare for their vacation."*


It sounds like self-serve kiosks to me - like many airports now have.  Maybe they'll have access to park pass, dining, and fastpass+ (if it comes back) reservations, too.


----------



## HairyChest

bigAWL said:


> It sounds like self-serve kiosks to me - like many airports now have.  Maybe they'll have access to park pass, dining, and fastpass+ (if it comes back) reservations, too.


Yes they will be doing check in on iPads. I was there in February and overheard a couple people in suits that work for Disney talking about the changes they were implementing.


----------



## brewhome

OMG, you guys... its our first time at SSR; we checked in yesterday.  We booked a standard room and I used Touring Plans to request a room in the Paddock area, with a little note added that it’s our first visit to SSR, we’re not doing parks this trip, and we can’t wait to spend lots of time hanging out at the resort and Disney Springs.  Guess what?  We got upgraded to preferred and are in the closest building to Disney Springs in Congress Park!  And to top that off, here’s our view from room 1347 (3rd floor end room right next to stairs, too!).  Pixie dust abounds!


----------



## Ginger R

brewhome said:


> OMG, you guys... its our first time at SSR; we checked in yesterday.  We booked a standard room and I used Touring Plans to request a room in the Paddock area, with a little note added that it’s our first visit to SSR, we’re not doing parks this trip, and we can’t wait to spend lots of time hanging out at the resort and Disney Springs.  Guess what?  We got upgraded to preferred and are in the closest building to Disney Springs in Congress Park!  And to top that off, here’s our view from room 1347 (3rd floor end room right next to stairs, too!).  Pixie dust abounds!
> 
> View attachment 585185


Beautiful view! We check in to SSR on this coming Friday. We booked preferred and requested Congress Park. Hoping for something similar to what you ended up with!  We've stayed in the Paddock section many times when we book standard and love that location....just for future reference. Enjoy your upgraded view!


----------



## zackiedawg

I'll also be checking in this Friday, and also requested Congress Park.  Building 1 is my favorite, and love the view to Springs.  The best of the best for me is to get one of the 'private' balconies that has walls on two sides rather than dividers (which I believe 1347 is one of), so sitting out there reading a book or Kindle can be relaxing and private.  Hope I get something similar for my 1-bedroom!


----------



## DisneyGal24

Checked into SSR today. We booked one night in a preferred studio using our points and requested Congress Park. We got our request and some pixie dust! We were upgraded to a one bedroom! What a great way to start our trip.


----------



## hauntedcity

That's so cool hearing about the magical upgrades.  

Only *once* have we ever received a room upgrade, and it was earlier this month at Boardwalk. Here's the setup... we had a pool room booked, but we hate overlooking a feature pool because we don't like the noise. SUDDENLY... a standard room opened up and we booked it! Then, we arrived at Boardwalk, and -- would you believe it -- we were given a free upgrade... to a Pool view. Hours of screaming children right outside our window.  At least the crazy clown slide was replaced, so we didn't have to look at that.  

Anyway, to get back on topic. we love SSR (Members since 2011!), and can't wait to see the refurbished rooms.  It's our favorite place to stay for Run Disney events, so they need to get some of those scheduled ASAP!


----------



## tbelle3

Arriving next week...can't wait! Can anyone there now post the July activity calendar if you see it please?


----------



## starfrenzy

brewhome said:


> OMG, you guys... its our first time at SSR; we checked in yesterday.  We booked a standard room and I used Touring Plans to request a room in the Paddock area, with a little note added that it’s our first visit to SSR, we’re not doing parks this trip, and we can’t wait to spend lots of time hanging out at the resort and Disney Springs.  Guess what?  We got upgraded to preferred and are in the closest building to Disney Springs in Congress Park!  And to top that off, here’s our view from room 1347 (3rd floor end room right next to stairs, too!).  Pixie dust abounds!
> 
> View attachment 585185


Wow, congrats!
I also used TP to request the southern-most building in The Paddock.

Now, after reading the first post here, I’m wondering if I should have picked The Grandstand instead!


----------



## DisneyGal24

hauntedcity said:


> That's so cool hearing about the magical upgrades.
> 
> Only *once* have we ever received a room upgrade, and it was earlier this month at Boardwalk. Here's the setup... we had a pool room booked, but we hate overlooking a feature pool because we don't like the noise. SUDDENLY... a standard room opened up and we booked it! Then, we arrived at Boardwalk, and -- would you believe it -- we were given a free upgrade... to a Pool view. Hours of screaming children right outside our window.  At least the crazy clown slide was replaced, so we didn't have to look at that.
> 
> Anyway, to get back on topic. we love SSR (Members since 2011!), and can't wait to see the refurbished rooms.  It's our favorite place to stay for Run Disney events, so they need to get some of those scheduled ASAP!


We absolutely love the refurbished rooms!


----------



## yankeepenny

just booked our first trip home in a few years(for next May) ....so damn excited. !!!!!!!! we have used points elsewhere, but two weeks ........i want to start packing now!


----------



## Hubie

How much does a six pack cost? Do they have any IPA's?


----------



## RyMickey

I've admittedly stayed away from the Disney scene over the past 16 months as I found it a bit too difficult to focus on it.  Now we're scheduled for a spur of the moment trip in August and I'm trying to bulk up on my Disney knowledge.

I saw now that there are security checkpoints at the Springs which I think is great.  That said, we're staying in Congress Park by choice since it's close to the Springs and I was wondering if there was still an option of (a) getting into the Springs via the walkway, (b) if the walkway is open in the morning, and (c) can you still walk through the Springs early in the morning before things really open up?  I remember a few years ago going to Wolfgang Puck Express for breakfast (RIP) and seeing folks jogging through the Springs.  I'm not saying I'm going to be ambitious enough to jog in the heat of the Florida summer morning, but a brisk walk may have been on the agenda if this was still a possibility at 8am.


----------



## The Jackal

RyMickey said:


> I've admittedly stayed away from the Disney scene over the past 16 months as I found it a bit too difficult to focus on it.  Now we're scheduled for a spur of the moment trip in August and I'm trying to bulk up on my Disney knowledge.
> 
> I saw now that there are security checkpoints at the Springs which I think is great.  That said, we're staying in Congress Park by choice since it's close to the Springs and I was wondering if there was still an option of (a) getting into the Springs via the walkway, (b) if the walkway is open in the morning, and (c) can you still walk through the Springs early in the morning before things really open up?  I remember a few years ago going to Wolfgang Puck Express for breakfast (RIP) and seeing folks jogging through the Springs.  I'm not saying I'm going to be ambitious enough to jog in the heat of the Florida summer morning, but a brisk walk may have been on the agenda if this was still a possibility at 8am.


Yes the walkway is open from CP.  I’m not sure about what time they allow early entry, they do have some stores like Everglazed Doughnuts that are open at 09:00AM. So my guess 08:00 could be allowed.   By the way the doughnuts there are delicious.


----------



## RyMickey

The Jackal said:


> Yes the walkway is open from CP.  I’m not sure about what time they allow early entry, they do have some stores like Everglazed Doughnuts that are open at 09:00AM. So my guess 08:00 could be allowed.   By the way the doughnuts there are delicious.



Thanks!  With Wolfgang Express closed, Everglazed is certainly on our list!  Not too many other options there beyond Earl of Sandwich and Starbucks which is a shame.  One of our favorite things was strolling to Wolfgang's early in the morning in an uncrowded Springs, sitting outside and enjoying a casual breakfast that wasn't a fast-food sandwich, and then taking a stroll around the shops before the chaos set in with the crowds.  Honestly, of all the changes that happened over the months of the pandemic at Disney this may be the saddest change for us!


----------



## Tigger's ally

RyMickey said:


> Thanks!  With Wolfgang Express closed, Everglazed is certainly on our list!  Not too many other options there beyond Earl of Sandwich and Starbucks which is a shame.  One of our favorite things was strolling to Wolfgang's early in the morning in an uncrowded Springs, sitting outside and enjoying a casual breakfast that wasn't a fast-food sandwich, and then taking a stroll around the shops before the chaos set in with the crowds.  Honestly, of all the changes that happened over the months of the pandemic at Disney this may be the saddest change for us!


Just a suggestion, but if you actually like to take a stroll in the morning for a good outdoor breakfast, take the walking path to Olivia's at OKW.  You can sit outside (covered) or inside and they actually have a good, full breakfast.  The eggs benedict is no longer on the menu but my wife loves the Bananna bread french toast.  After b-fast you could either stroll back or take a bus to Springs.   And did I mention Mimosa's?


----------



## RyMickey

Tigger's ally said:


> Just a suggestion, but if you actually like to take a stroll in the morning for a good outdoor breakfast, take the walking path to Olivia's at OKW.  You can sit outside (covered) or inside and they actually have a good, full breakfast.  The eggs benedict is no longer on the menu but my wife loves the Bananna bread french toast.  After b-fast you could either stroll back or take a bus to Springs.   And did I mention Mimosa's?



Oh, interesting.  I didn't realize there was a walking path to OKW for some reason.  Definitely an option we'll likely partake in!


----------



## Tigger's ally

The path is actually the red line showed.  That keeps you out of the way of the golfers.  Once you get to the South OKW section you could continue walking or hop on any bus as they hit the Hospitality House before they leave for their final destination.  Not a lighted path either but for breakfast it would be fine.


----------



## RyMickey

Tigger's ally said:


> View attachment 587084
> 
> The path is actually the red line showed.  That keeps you out of the way of the golfers.  Once you get to the South OKW section you could continue walking or hop on any bus as they hit the Hospitality House before they leave for their final destination.  Not a lighted path either but for breakfast it would be fine.


 
I was just going to go look up a map, but you beat me to it!  Thanks!


----------



## dancergirlsmom

I'm heading back to SSR in a couple of weeks and have requested Grandstand area which we really like.  Have all of the buildings in this area had the refurb now? and are the boats running to DS yet?  We stayed at OKW in March and really miss the boats.


----------



## LadybugsMum

dancergirlsmom said:


> I'm heading back to SSR in a couple of weeks and have requested Grandstand area which we really like.  Have all of the buildings in this area had the refurb now? and are the boats running to DS yet?  We stayed at OKW in March and really miss the boats.


All of the grandstand has been refurbed and they’re finishing up the carousel now. No boats are running to/from DS. I have the feeling they won’t start again until Port Orleans reopens.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Thanks for the info.  Sad the boats are running.  We really enjoyed those.


----------



## Shira Gertz

Quick question I secured a room at Saratoga using RCI points (win!!) from my non DVC timeshare...it's a 1 bedroom - anyone know if it is preferred or standard? I cannot figure it out - would like to know prior to submitting a room request.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Shira Gertz said:


> Quick question I secured a room at Saratoga using RCI points (win!!) from my non DVC timeshare...it's a 1 bedroom - anyone know if it is preferred or standard? I cannot figure it out - would like to know prior to submitting a room request.


Standard


----------



## HRCCrazy

Shira Gertz said:


> Quick question I secured a room at Saratoga using RCI points (win!!) from my non DVC timeshare...it's a 1 bedroom - anyone know if it is preferred or standard? I cannot figure it out - would like to know prior to submitting a room request.



I also got an SSR with RCI last September and we’re in the Springs, I think we were the first one in the room after the update, smell like paint,  
This year book again with RCI and only offer Grandstand.


----------



## CarolynFH

We booked a bargain RCI exchange into SSR and stayed there in early June.  We were in Paddock building 45.  I liked the location - the Carousel bus stop was right in front of our building, and the walk to Carriage House wasn't too bad.  We walked home from the Marketplace end of DS one night and found it to be a little long for us old folks, but then again the distance from where we were when we decided to go home to the DS bus stops was probably nearly the same distance  !


----------



## Lisa_M

We were at Saratoga Springs recently in the Paddock building next to the pool and bridge.   In the middle of the night each night there would be a brief jackhammer like sound that we thought were the pipes that woke us each night.   Has anyone else experienced this there?  If so,, do you know what it is?  Our stay was fantastic except for this.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Lisa_M said:


> We were at Saratoga Springs recently in the Paddock building next to the pool and bridge.   In the middle of the night each night there would be a brief jackhammer like sound that we thought were the pipes that woke us each night.   Has anyone else experienced this there?  If so,, do you know what it is?  Our stay was fantastic except for this.


Didn't see any just married cars in the lot or a couple in wedding ears did you?


----------



## 4fordisneyworld

Does anyone know how to connect to Disney + on TV’s at SSR? I tried the screen mirroring when you choose another source but it won’t show up on our apple phones.  I wish they had updated the TV’s like the Riveria ones where it was already part of the smart TV.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

This has probably already been answered, but if we stay at SSR the third week of August will all rooms be renovated?  Thanks


----------



## LadybugsMum

Yes.  The last section they worked on was The Carousel. I have not heard if it’s been completed, but all other buildings are done.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

LadybugsMum said:


> Yes.  The last section they worked on was The Carousel. I have not heard if it’s been completed, but all other buildings are done.


Thanks!


----------



## MMSM

I have read over tons of pages on this board and SSR resorts board.  I am at a loss. I am looking for April 2022 and was looking for resort only with my family (husband, 16 yr old son, 14 year old daughter).  We have stayed at BC, GF, and Poly before.  BC the first time we went was amazing. Last year, it was awful.  Very run down and did not want me to go back.  Loved GF but the pool situation (packed) and only one old hot tub made us not want to return. Loved Poly but it was when only DVC was open and it was not too packed.  SSR has a lot of different feelings on here. Some say its a pain to walk everywhere and others say its exaggerated and not that bad.  I have watched HUNDREDS of youtube videos to get a sense of how much walking.  I mean we walked GF to Magic Kingdom and BC to Hollywood Studios.  However, don't want to walk that far for a pool.  We are not doing any resorts so we will never be riding the bus.

My son wants to golf so I heard Grandstand is a great location to request.  We know we will be doing Disney Springs and it doesn't appear the walk from Congress Park is too far from the Carriage House.  Is "The Springs" really a great preferred category because its between the Paddock pool and Rock pool?

Does anyone know if the refillable station is now open at the Grandstand pool?  Is the Grandstand Pool a nice pool? Does anyone have a great room number (not ground floor) that overlooks Grandstand Pool? 

Most everyone on the DisBoards say their request is honored. We are going during Spring Break and I would hate it if I was placed in Carousel. Is this resort truly a HUGE resort that takes 10 min to go from one pool to the next?  

How long from CP to Paddock pool?


----------



## Bellecruiser

So the walking “issue” is over done IMO.  You can hop on the internal SSR bus to get anywhere on the resort if you don’t want to walk.  I am not a walker, and never had a problem at SSR.


----------



## MMSM

Bellecruiser said:


> So the walking “issue” is over done IMO.  You can hop on the internal SSR bus to get anywhere on the resort if you don’t want to walk.  I am not a walker, and never had a problem at SSR.


How likely to request paddock by pool?


----------



## Bellecruiser

You can’t request “paddock” by the pool.  All you can do is request “near a pool.”  You might end up in the Grandstand or Paddock.  Both are wonderful areas.


----------



## CarolynFH

MMSM said:


> How likely to request paddock by pool?


Request what you want but I'd recommend indicating your priority: e.g. 1) Paddock 2) near pool or 1) near pool 2) Paddock.  We were in building 45 in Paddock last month and it was at most a 10 minute walk to the pool.  There are buildings each side of the Paddock pool complex that would be even closer than building 45 was.  Paddock is a large section, so if you request it you're likely to get it, but some of the buildings are farther away from the pool than others, so I'd probably request "near pool" as my primary request and "Paddock" as secondary.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Shira Gertz said:


> Quick question I secured a room at Saratoga using RCI points (win!!) from my non DVC timeshare...it's a 1 bedroom - anyone know if it is preferred or standard? I cannot figure it out - would like to know prior to submitting a room request.



Pretty sure they are all standard now.  I too trade in with RCI and have done so for the past ten years.  We love SSR. , when we first traded in we were able to get a room in Congress Park overlooking Disney Springs.  That was before they became a preferred room.  Since then we have stayed in the Paddock and Grandstand.  Both are nice but we prefer and always request the Grandstand near the pool when we go now.  It is an easy five minute walk to the carriage house and the main pool if you want.  If using the bus, it is a short walk to the bus stop  too. So happy to be back next week since I haven't stayed in a refurbished room yet.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## SwanVT2

We love exploring the quiet pools at SSR and they are all lovely!  The walks aren't bad, we didn't think, and the grounds are beautiful.  It is very relaxing. Make sure to look for the turtles if you cross the bridge!


----------



## merry_nbright

Staying here for the first time ever with my best friend and my mom in November! I’m excited, I’ve never stayed in a 1 bedroom before! Which building do you guys prefer?


----------



## Bellecruiser

merry_nbright said:


> Staying here for the first time ever with my best friend and my mom in November! I’m excited, I’ve never stayed in a 1 bedroom before! Which building do you guys prefer?



it depends on what you are looking for.  All the neighborhoods are nice.  If you will be spending days in the Parks you might want the Grandstand as it is the first bus stop.  If you plan to spend most of your time at Disney Springs you might want Congress Park.  If you want to hang by the pool then the Paddocks or Springs are great.  If you want peace and quiet then Carousel is your best bet.


----------



## 1Robins

MMSM said:


> My son wants to golf so I heard Grandstand is a great location to request. We know we will be doing Disney Springs and it doesn't appear the walk from Congress Park is too far from the Carriage House. Is "The Springs" really a great preferred category because its between the Paddock pool and Rock pool?



We're big golfers and we always request the Grandstand in the 2 buildings closest to the Pro Shop (building room #s 8501-8836 and 8101-8436). Pre COVID, we would often leave our clubs at the Pro shop and if we were playing any of the other Disney Golf Courses (Magnolia, Palms or Oak Trail) we would let the Pro Shop know 24hours ahead and they would transport the Clubs to the other Pro Shop (all 3 of the courses are located near Shades of Green and share the same Pro Shop).

Also, you can walk over to the Westside of DS from the Grandstand. You'll need to walk by the Pro Shop and over the bridge. Make a left on the cart path and walk by the 1st tee box and putting green and continue walking thru the parking lot (near Cirque Du Soleil builing).


----------



## merry_nbright

Bellecruiser said:


> it depends on what you are looking for.  All the neighborhoods are nice.  If you will be spending days in the Parks you might want the Grandstand as it is the first bus stop.  If you plan to spend most of your time at Disney Springs you might want Congress Park.  If you want to hang by the pool then the Paddocks or Springs are great.  If you want peace and quiet then Carousel is your best bet.



I’m thinking the Paddock might be the perfect fit for us. We want to be close to Disney Springs, but we didn’t get preferred, just regular! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## jvalic33

We are huge DVC fans and a big family.  Kids range from little to my oldest who is now a teenager (I'm still in total disbelief).  Anyway, with schedules changing this will be our first trip in January and since it was planned late I could only get in to SSR.  At first it was a standard room but I switched to preferred, but we have to switch rooms after the first night because I could only get a 2BD lock off and then a 2BD dedicated for the last 6 nights.

I did this because I figured anything less than preferred might be a let down to the kids.

Is my thinking correct.  Since our home/usual resorts are BCV, AKV, BWV (and we squeeze GFV in there whenever we can), etc. I felt that it would be a big letdown to not be closer to the theming and action if we are going to do a stay at SSR.  Am I crazy? My kids are not hard to please.  With each vacation they tell me they couldn't imagine I could have planned it better.

They love everything about Disney, but this is probably the least exciting Disney themed resort they will have stayed in?

Would love some input from people who have stayed here with kids. Is it still just as fun?  Is the main pool the best or could I just have easily have requested Paddock and they would have been happy there as well? What are some things that are special or exciting for kids at SSR that I might want to take advantage of?

I'm going to try to get tickets to the new Cirque show...and thinking of ways to enjoy Disney Springs and they LOOOOVE to eat and I mean everything from raw oysters at the Boathouse to octopus sashimi at Morimoto.

Any input people have would be great.

I realize that it's all about perspective and from a DVC resort perspective, we've really been spoiled.  I mean Stormalong Bay is hard to compete with...imho


----------



## bigAWL

merry_nbright said:


> I’m thinking the Paddock might be the perfect fit for us. We want to be close to Disney Springs, but we didn’t get preferred, just regular! Thanks for the tips!


Depending on which building you get, and which part of Disney Springs you'll spend more time in, Grandstand may be a closer walk.  This is a map I posted a while back comparing the walk to DS from Grandstand to the Springs, but you can see the Paddock buildings continue up off the top of the image (the Paddock pool is ALMOST off the top).  But... don't sweat it too much.  It'll be great no matter where you are.


----------



## bigAWL

jvalic33 said:


> We are huge DVC fans and a big family.  Kids range from little to my oldest who is now a teenager (I'm still in total disbelief).  Anyway, with schedules changing this will be our first trip in January and since it was planned late I could only get in to SSR.  At first it was a standard room but I switched to preferred, but we have to switch rooms after the first night because I could only get a 2BD lock off and then a 2BD dedicated for the last 6 nights.
> 
> I did this because I figured anything less than preferred might be a let down to the kids.
> 
> Is my thinking correct.  Since our home/usual resorts are BCV, AKV, BWV (and we squeeze GFV in there whenever we can), etc. I felt that it would be a big letdown to not be closer to the theming and action if we are going to do a stay at SSR.  Am I crazy? My kids are not hard to please.  With each vacation they tell me they couldn't imagine I could have planned it better.
> 
> They love everything about Disney, but this is probably the least exciting Disney themed resort they will have stayed in?
> 
> Would love some input from people who have stayed here with kids. Is it still just as fun?  Is the main pool the best or could I just have easily have requested Paddock and they would have been happy there as well? What are some things that are special or exciting for kids at SSR that I might want to take advantage of?
> 
> I'm going to try to get tickets to the new Cirque show...and thinking of ways to enjoy Disney Springs and they LOOOOVE to eat and I mean everything from raw oysters at the Boathouse to octopus sashimi at Morimoto.
> 
> Any input people have would be great.
> 
> I realize that it's all about perspective and from a DVC resort perspective, we've really been spoiled.  I mean Stormalong Bay is hard to compete with...imho


The usual draw of SSR is its proximity to Disney Springs.  If that's something your family appreciates, then you won't be disappointed.  A new plus for a large family comes for anyone who is sleeping in the living room.  All the rooms as SSR are refurbished and have the pull down murphy bed (plus a bonus bed under the TV), which by all reports beats the sofa beds in the other resorts any day.


----------



## redboat45

jvalic33 said:


> We are huge DVC fans and a big family.  Kids range from little to my oldest who is now a teenager (I'm still in total disbelief).  Anyway, with schedules changing this will be our first trip in January and since it was planned late I could only get in to SSR.  At first it was a standard room but I switched to preferred, but we have to switch rooms after the first night because I could only get a 2BD lock off and then a 2BD dedicated for the last 6 nights.
> 
> I did this because I figured anything less than preferred might be a let down to the kids.
> 
> Is my thinking correct.  Since our home/usual resorts are BCV, AKV, BWV (and we squeeze GFV in there whenever we can), etc. I felt that it would be a big letdown to not be closer to the theming and action if we are going to do a stay at SSR.  Am I crazy? My kids are not hard to please.  With each vacation they tell me they couldn't imagine I could have planned it better.
> 
> They love everything about Disney, but this is probably the least exciting Disney themed resort they will have stayed in?
> 
> Would love some input from people who have stayed here with kids. Is it still just as fun?  Is the main pool the best or could I just have easily have requested Paddock and they would have been happy there as well? What are some things that are special or exciting for kids at SSR that I might want to take advantage of?
> 
> I'm going to try to get tickets to the new Cirque show...and thinking of ways to enjoy Disney Springs and they LOOOOVE to eat and I mean everything from raw oysters at the Boathouse to octopus sashimi at Morimoto.
> 
> Any input people have would be great.
> 
> I realize that it's all about perspective and from a DVC resort perspective, we've really been spoiled.  I mean Stormalong Bay is hard to compete with...imho


The pools are really fun and the activity center is really nice.  Make sure to waitlist that one night.  Hopefully that would come through and you won't have to switch rooms!


----------



## zackiedawg

A comment about the murphy bed - My trip over 4th weekend was solo in a 1-bedroom, but since I do other trips during the year with family, I really wanted to know how that murphy bed compared to the old couch-flip beds...so I tried it as soon as I got there.  HUGE improvement.  Very comfortable, mattress thick enough to pass for a normal bed, no lumps or bars, no metal bars or rims to bang your legs on getting out, and for anyone wanting to quickly clear the space in the morning when family comes out of their rooms, it's a cinch to just toss it up into the wall (you can do it even without making the bed or removing blankets).

I didn't try the small cabinet bed under the TV, as I'd likely never end up using it (the largest group I go with is 4, and that's with two couples).

As for SSR and kids - I can't imagine kids being too disappointed (and if they are, remind them they're at Disney World and they could be home doing homework if they'd prefer)...the main pool would definitely be fun, but even the quiet pools would entertain.  The walk over to Disney Springs is a great convenience - tons of restaurants and shopping, and even places for the kids to enjoy.  Depending on the kid...I know when I was young I considered going on the Disney boats or monorail to be nearly as fun as the rides in the parks...so you can also use the Disney Springs bus stop to get to the parks by taking the bus to a resort close to the park of choice, and then using that resort's boat or monorail (or Skyliner) transportation to head over to the park.  That has never left me as I grew up - I still love taking the boats or Skyliner into the parks rather than a bus, and usually go out of my way to use them.  When the Disney Springs boats are up and running again, I"ll use those too when returning to SSR from the parks - I'll jump on the Port Orleans French Quarter bus, walk out to the boat, and take that to the Marketplace bus stop, which is right next to Congress Park where I usually stay at SSR.


----------



## Stargazer65

zackiedawg said:


> Depending on the kid...I know when I was young I considered going on the Disney boats or monorail to be nearly as fun as the rides in the parks...so you can also use the Disney Springs bus stop to get to the parks by taking the bus to a resort close to the park of choice, and then using that resort's boat or monorail (or Skyliner) transportation to head over to the park. That has never left me as I grew up - I still love taking the boats or Skyliner into the parks rather than a bus, and usually go out of my way to use them.


Me too!  Actually sometimes we just ride around from one place to another just for fun without any plans in particular.


----------



## zackiedawg

BTW - I finally got around to downloading photos from my July 2-6 trip, staying at Saratoga, Congress Park, building 2, 3rd floor.  My room (1714) was facing Disney Springs from the left side of the building (you could still see building 1 to the left, but the view to DS was pretty clear.  On July 4th, I didn't have MK ressies, and was tired after a long hot day at DAK, so I resigned myself to not seeing any fireworks as I headed back to my villa at 8:30pm.  I was quite surprised to find that the Marriott Orlando World Resort does a 4th of July fireworks show, and it happens to be located precisely behind Disney Springs, so as I sat on the couch in my room, I saw flashes of light and heard booms right outside the window, and sure enough, I was able to sit right on the couch and watch a full fireworks show:











And one shot zoomed out to show that I am sitting on the couch, shooting this through the sliding glass door:





There were others from Buildings 1 and 2 gathering on the lawn below to watch the show as well.  It's not a 'Disney' fireworks show, but if you're there on the 4th and can't get into MK, or just don't feel like heading out somewhere to watch the MK show, you can just hang out around Saratoga Springs and watch this show...sometimes even from your room!


----------



## johnb3

jvalic33 said:


> We are huge DVC fans and a big family.  Kids range from little to my oldest who is now a teenager (I'm still in total disbelief).  Anyway, with schedules changing this will be our first trip in January and since it was planned late I could only get in to SSR.  At first it was a standard room but I switched to preferred, but we have to switch rooms after the first night because I could only get a 2BD lock off and then a 2BD dedicated for the last 6 nights.
> 
> I did this because I figured anything less than preferred might be a let down to the kids.
> 
> Is my thinking correct.  Since our home/usual resorts are BCV, AKV, BWV (and we squeeze GFV in there whenever we can), etc. I felt that it would be a big letdown to not be closer to the theming and action if we are going to do a stay at SSR.  Am I crazy? My kids are not hard to please.  With each vacation they tell me they couldn't imagine I could have planned it better.
> 
> They love everything about Disney, but this is probably the least exciting Disney themed resort they will have stayed in?
> 
> Would love some input from people who have stayed here with kids. Is it still just as fun?  Is the main pool the best or could I just have easily have requested Paddock and they would have been happy there as well? What are some things that are special or exciting for kids at SSR that I might want to take advantage of?
> 
> I'm going to try to get tickets to the new Cirque show...and thinking of ways to enjoy Disney Springs and they LOOOOVE to eat and I mean everything from raw oysters at the Boathouse to octopus sashimi at Morimoto.
> 
> Any input people have would be great.
> 
> I realize that it's all about perspective and from a DVC resort perspective, we've really been spoiled.  I mean Stormalong Bay is hard to compete with...imho


We visit Disney often and have DVC points, my girls (15 & 18) prefer SSR over the other resorts because they can visit Disney springs when the want.  We have stayed at BLT, AKV & BC as well as SSR and SSR is the girls fav.  I personally prefer AKV (coffee with savannah view is the best ) but my view is not very important


----------



## RyMickey

Does anyone know if there's an ability to hook an HDMI cable into an SSR tv?  We're taking a trip in a few weeks that is less park time and more just relax time at the hotel and we were maybe going to watch some movies.  Just wondering if we were to bring an HDMI cord, if it works to hook up a computer to the tv.


----------



## ColonialMouse

RyMickey said:


> Does anyone know if there's an ability to hook an HDMI cable into an SSR tv?  We're taking a trip in a few weeks that is less park time and more just relax time at the hotel and we were maybe going to watch some movies.  Just wondering if we were to bring an HDMI cord, if it works to hook up a computer to the tv.


Every TV we’ve had has had a spare HDMI input on the back to plug into.  We bring a laptop with an HDMI output and use it to stream movies.

We did have an issue the last stay where housekeeping had put the remote for the main TV in the wrong room and it was the only one with an “input” button. But other than that, worked perfectly fine.

Bruce


----------



## RyMickey

ColonialMouse said:


> Every TV we’ve had has had a spare HDMI input on the back to plug into.  We bring a laptop with an HDMI output and use it to stream movies.
> 
> We did have an issue the last stay where housekeeping had put the remote for the main TV in the wrong room and it was the only one with an “input” button. But other than that, worked perfectly fine.
> 
> Bruce



Excellent.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Brian Noble

Shira Gertz said:


> Quick question I secured a room at Saratoga using RCI points (win!!) from my non DVC timeshare...it's a 1 bedroom - anyone know if it is preferred or standard? I cannot figure it out - would like to know prior to submitting a room request.


It seems most often to be Standard, but it could be either. When you call Member Services to list the names of all guests and get the Disney reservation # to link to MDE, they can tell you whether it is Standard or Preferred.



jvalic33 said:


> I felt that it would be a big letdown to not be closer to the theming and action if we are going to do a stay at SSR.


I'm not sure what "closer to the theming" means, but when they were little, my kids had only three requirements of any WDW resort:

1: That it has a pool.
2: That the pool contains water.
3: That the water is wet.

If it were me, I'd rather be able to stay put in one room even if it meant a Standard reservation vs. being in a Preferred location but having to move. None of the locations are all that far from the main resort buildings--even the most remote corners of Carousel/Congress Park are only a half mile/10 minute walk to the area between Artists' Palette and the main pool entrance. Unless you have someone with mobility issues, it's no big deal.

You could waitlist that first night and see if it comes through, if you'd rather.


----------



## E2ME2

Brian Noble said:


> It seems most often to be Standard, but it could be either. When you call Member Services to list the names of all guests and get the Disney reservation # to link to MDE, they can tell you whether it is Standard or Preferred.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what "closer to the theming" means, but when they were little, my kids had only three requirements of any WDW resort:
> 
> 1: That it has a pool.
> 2: That the pool contains water.
> 3: That the water is wet.
> 
> If it were me, I'd rather be able to stay put in one room even if it meant a Standard reservation vs. being in a Preferred location but having to move. None of the locations are all that far from the main resort buildings--even the most remote corners of Carousel/Congress Park are only a half mile/10 minute walk to the area between Artists' Palette and the main pool entrance. Unless you have someone with mobility issues, it's no big deal.
> 
> You could waitlist that first night and see if it comes through, if you'd rather.



Your kids' demands are not much different than mine:
1: That it has a pool.
2: That the pool contains water.
3: That the water is HEATED!! 
(we vacation in Jan & Feb, and I can't jump into the cold water like I used to before I retired)


----------



## jvalic33

Brian Noble said:


> It seems most often to be Standard, but it could be either. When you call Member Services to list the names of all guests and get the Disney reservation # to link to MDE, they can tell you whether it is Standard or Preferred.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what "closer to the theming" means, but when they were little, my kids had only three requirements of any WDW resort:
> 
> 1: That it has a pool.
> 2: That the pool contains water.
> 3: That the water is wet.
> 
> If it were me, I'd rather be able to stay put in one room even if it meant a Standard reservation vs. being in a Preferred location but having to move. None of the locations are all that far from the main resort buildings--even the most remote corners of Carousel/Congress Park are only a half mile/10 minute walk to the area between Artists' Palette and the main pool entrance. Unless you have someone with mobility issues, it's no big deal.
> 
> You could waitlist that first night and see if it comes through, if you'd rather.


I seems like the Standard room for the week is gone and yes, I have waitlisted he first day so fingers crossed.

My kids have honestly never complained. Every resort we stayed in they found something to love about it.  I just don't know what to expect really. Maybe I'm the one worried about the lack of theme or lack of Disney feel at SSR.

I'm sure in the end they will love it and as far as the closeness to the pool, etc. is concerned, that is more for my Mom.  She is not doing the walking as well as she used to but enjoys going to the pool with the kids so I don't want her to have to walk extra far.  We will probably get her a scooter this trip, but sometimes she doesn't like to use it.

Thank you so much for the advice.....


----------



## Brian Noble

Mom is a good reason to book preferred and request Springs/near pool. Have fun!


----------



## kmeurs521

1Robins said:


> We're big golfers and we always request the Grandstand in the 2 buildings closest to the Pro Shop (building room #s 8501-8836 and 8101-8436). Pre COVID, we would often leave our clubs at the Pro shop and if we were playing any of the other Disney Golf Courses (Magnolia, Palms or Oak Trail) we would let the Pro Shop know 24hours ahead and they would transport the Clubs to the other Pro Shop (all 3 of the courses are located near Shades of Green and share the same Pro Shop).
> 
> Also, you can walk over to the Westside of DS from the Grandstand. You'll need to walk by the Pro Shop and over the bridge. Make a left on the cart path and walk by the 1st tee box and putting green and continue walking thru the parking lot (near Cirque Du Soleil builing).



Just an FYI, I'm pretty sure the Grandstand walking path to DS is currently closed. We are here right now and my husband wandered around our first day, he was gently scolded and led to the main entrance of DS, I think it's the only one opened currently. They told him the Westside entrance is currently only for employees.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

jvalic33 said:


> My kids have honestly never complained. Every resort we stayed in they found something to love about it. I just don't know what to expect really. Maybe I'm the one worried about the lack of theme or lack of Disney feel at SSR.


Your kids sound a lot like mine.  

We have never yet stayed at SSR either (we usually stay close to parks- or at AKL). However, I’ve been talking up wanting to stay at SSR so much (my first trip there is this Nov ) that all 6 of my kids (ages 10 to 20) want to stay there now too!!  I think if you ooze excitement, they’ll be hard pressed to find anything negative about it 

I hope you have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## lelew

Hi we rented points to stay here for the first time and it is a lovely resort, but I had one issue and wanted to know if this is common at DVC resorts. Housekeeping knocked on door at 8am waking us up on check out day and asked what time are we leaving and I told her 11 am at checkout then 30mins later someone else came with a large cart full of towels as if he was ready to restock the room and he also asked what time are we leaving. I felt rushed at that poinrt to get out of the room before checkout time. Just wondering if this is normal. Other than that we loved the resort despite  me sitting on the patio drinking coffe when a black snake leaped on the chair next to me chasing a lizard causing me scream to the top of my lungs and husband and kids laughing at me about to have a heart attack. Will definitely ask for balcony next time


----------



## BK2014

kmeurs521 said:


> Just an FYI, I'm pretty sure the Grandstand walking path to DS is currently closed. We are here right now and my husband wandered around our first day, he was gently scolded and led to the main entrance of DS, I think it's the only one opened currently. They told him the Westside entrance is currently only for employees.



When we were there over Memorial Day we took the bus to Disney Springs for lunch twice and too the Grandstand path back to SSR.  Both times there was a security guard on the way out of Disney Springs asking us where we were going, and once we told him he let us on our way.  The first day is when we realized there was a sign near the SSR part of the path stating that the path was closed until 3pm.  So it seemed that the entrance on that end of Disney Springs was employee only until 3pm.  That of course may have changed.


----------



## CarolynFH

lelew said:


> Housekeeping knocked on door at 8am waking us up on check out day and asked what time are we leaving and I told her 11 am at checkout then 30mins later someone else came with a large cart full of towels as if he was ready to restock the room and he also asked what time are we leaving. I felt rushed at that poinrt to get out of the room before checkout time. Just wondering if this is normal.


Let's just say it happens frequently at all the DVC resorts - I can't say it happens all the time, but there are numerous reports of it here on these boards.


----------



## Doingitagain

lelew said:


> Hi we rented points to stay here for the first time and it is a lovely resort, but I had one issue and wanted to know if this is common at DVC resorts. Housekeeping knocked on door at 8am waking us up on check out day and asked what time are we leaving and I told her 11 am at checkout then 30mins later someone else came with a large cart full of towels as if he was ready to restock the room and he also asked what time are we leaving. I felt rushed at that poinrt to get out of the room before checkout time. Just wondering if this is normal.


We leave our “do not disturb“ sign on the door almost the whole time we are on vacation to try to avoid this.


----------



## lelew

Doingitagain said:


> We leave our “do not disturb“ sign on the door almost the whole time we are on vacation to try to avoid this.


Yes I put it up after the second knock but that was the first time I used it during our 4day stay. I never ONCE thought I needed it since they wasn't doing housekeeping anyways.


----------



## jvalic33

HappyDisneyWife said:


> Your kids sound a lot like mine.
> 
> We have never yet stayed at SSR either (we usually stay close to parks- or at AKL). However, I’ve been talking up wanting to stay at SSR so much (my first trip there is this Nov ) that all 6 of my kids (ages 10 to 20) want to stay there now too!!  I think if you ooze excitement, they’ll be hard pressed to find anything negative about it
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful trip!!!


So, that is my standard Mommy brainwashing technique as well.  Before our first time riding slinky dog we must have watched Toy Story a million time and before Galaxy's Edge it was Star Wars marathons, BUT......I have decided to try for the very first time totally surprising them.  I told them I might be selling my DVC points and that we weren't going next year so as of right now they have no clue.

I honestly don't know how long this will last, but I guess that might also contribute to my worry because now it's going to be a big surprise and I don't want them to be let down when they get there, but honestly, the love the Riviera look and rooms and I was looking at the refurb and the rooms look lovely and they will appreciate all of that as well.

I'm starting to get excited because so many people say this resort is underrated and I'm just excited to stay there once finally!


----------



## PoohHappens

What would be the closest Publix to Saratoga Springs, or if you suggest another grocery.  We would like to pick some things up for our stay, but I think we need to go to hotel first as have 4 people and stuff in full size rental car from airport.


----------



## wnielsen1

PoohHappens said:


> What would be the closest Publix to Saratoga Springs, or if you suggest another grocery.  We would like to pick some things up for our stay, but I think we need to go to hotel first as have 4 people and stuff in full size rental car from airport.


Winn Dixie is probably your quickest bet from Saratoga.  Go down Hotel Plaza Blvd and make a left on FL-535.  Once on 535, stay straight (535 will turn off to the left) and it changes into S Apopka Vineyard Rd rather quickly and Winn Dixie is down on the right another half mile or so.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lelew said:


> Hi we rented points to stay here for the first time and it is a lovely resort, but I had one issue and wanted to know if this is common at DVC resorts. Housekeeping knocked on door at 8am waking us up on check out day and asked what time are we leaving and I told her 11 am at checkout then 30mins later someone else came with a large cart full of towels as if he was ready to restock the room and he also asked what time are we leaving. I felt rushed at that poinrt to get out of the room before checkout time. Just wondering if this is normal. Other than that we loved the resort despite  me sitting on the patio drinking coffe when a black snake leaped on the chair next to me chasing a lizard causing me scream to the top of my lungs and husband and kids laughing at me about to have a heart attack. Will definitely ask for balcony next time


I travel for work a lot, and I just had this happen a moment ago.  I am in the Doubletree in Cherry Creek (Denver) and my flight home doesn't leave till 7 tonight.  I asked for late checkout (and got 1 p.m.) today because of that.  But, the maid just hit the door despite me having the DND placard on the handle.  It happens.  They were not told.


----------



## CarolynFH

PoohHappens said:


> What would be the closest Publix to Saratoga Springs, or if you suggest another grocery.  We would like to pick some things up for our stay, but I think we need to go to hotel first as have 4 people and stuff in full size rental car from airport.


The closest Publix is in the Regency Village Shopping Center, 8145 Vineland Ave., Orlando 32821. As PP says above, the Winn Dixie is much closer and easier to get to. Maybe not as upscale but perfectly adequate.


----------



## Nice Work Pal

lelew said:


> Hi we rented points to stay here for the first time and it is a lovely resort, but I had one issue and wanted to know if this is common at DVC resorts. Housekeeping knocked on door at 8am waking us up on check out day and asked what time are we leaving and I told her 11 am at checkout then 30mins later someone else came with a large cart full of towels as if he was ready to restock the room and he also asked what time are we leaving. I felt rushed at that poinrt to get out of the room before checkout time. Just wondering if this is normal. Other than that we loved the resort despite  me sitting on the patio drinking coffe when a black snake leaped on the chair next to me chasing a lizard causing me scream to the top of my lungs and husband and kids laughing at me about to have a heart attack. Will definitely ask for balcony next time



They knocked on our door at 9:30am same issue. I said checkouts at 11 right? Then shut the door. It’s annoying especially in the middle of packing. I think a lot of housekeeping tries to get to check out rooms first because they know people usually leave tips the last day (we left $0 because they did absolutely nothing but remove the trash daily). In our case we stayed 7 nights at a preferred room at the springs, never once got housekeeping. Tried contacting  the front desk and housekeeping via phone numerous times to get more toilet paper (they gave us half a roll for the week…had to take  some from the artist pallet for my family to use ) and towels (had to steal some from the pools). Bartender at the turf club called a manager for us. 3 hours later they delivered toilet paper (gee thanks). A relative went to the front desk to complain and they said “services have been lackluster due to the pandemic” (no lie that was their excuse).  Beautiful resort, great pools, very lackluster eating options which gets sort of nullified with DS so close but housekeeping was atrocious.


----------



## MMSM

Is this happening everywhere or mainly SSR?


----------



## Carol_

It’s happening across Orlando. Housekeeping is strained wherever you go.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Carol_ said:


> It’s happening across Orlando. Housekeeping is strained wherever you go.


Not just Orlando. Not just Florida.


----------



## igrsod

HappyDisneyWife said:


> Your kids sound a lot like mine.
> 
> We have never yet stayed at SSR either (we usually stay close to parks- or at AKL). However, I’ve been talking up wanting to stay at SSR so much (my first trip there is this Nov ) that all 6 of my kids (ages 10 to 20) want to stay there now too!!  I think if you ooze excitement, they’ll be hard pressed to find anything negative about it
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful trip!!!


Honestly, it's a great resort.  My kids also have loved everywhere we have stayed and SSR is no different.  Each place has fun activities to do and places to explore.  Enjoy!


----------



## sarah4770

Does anyone know if the walkway to west side is open?
oops, I just read the above posts


----------



## ColonialMouse

Carol_ said:


> It’s happening across Orlando. Housekeeping is strained wherever you go.


Yes.  There's another thread with people complaining about rooms not being ready on time.  I don't think Disney has ever had enough staff to be able to turn over all rooms between 11AM and 4PM.

Bruce


----------



## lelew

ColonialMouse said:


> Yes.  There's another thread with people complaining about rooms not being ready on time.  I don't think Disney has ever had enough staff to be able to turn over all rooms between 11AM and 4PM.
> 
> Bruce


I hope the hospitality industry can get it together for the sake of their employees who depend on this work for a living and the guest who spend lots of hard earned money to enjoy these types of vacations. I save lots of money to take these kinds of trips and dont want to feel rushed to get out of my room before checkout. I do feel bad for housekeeping if they are being forced to hurry and clean rooms for the next guest I dont know the whats happening when it comes to Disney internal work but if I am paying top dollars for a hotel room I just ask let me enjoy the last few hours before check out.


----------



## Doingitagain

I hope people keep this in mind when they arrive at the resort hours before checkin and expect a room right away.  I don’t plan on a room before checkin, and if we are there and one comes through, great!   After checkin time, I will be a little bit more (politely) assertive.


----------



## CarolynFH

Doingitagain said:


> I hope people keep this in mind when they arrive at the resort hours before checkin and expect a room right away.  I don’t plan on a room before checkin, and if we are there and one comes through, great!   After checkin time, I will be a little bit more (politely) assertive.


I hope people keep this in mind when they think about asking for late checkout or plan to make rope drop and then return to the room at 10:55 to call for luggage assistance.


----------



## Doingitagain

CarolynFH said:


> I hope people keep this in mind when they think about asking for late checkout or plan to make rope drop and then return to the room at 10:55 to call for luggage assistance.


Good point.  I wonder if they offered and promoted free luggage storage more people would do that rather than leaving it in their room.


----------



## CarolynFH

Doingitagain said:


> Good point.  I wonder if they offered and promoted free luggage storage more people would do that rather than leaving it in their room.


They do offer it, just don’t promote it, and apparently some people don’t think about it.


----------



## Michiel

Hi there! Does anyone have an update on the refurb of the main lobby building? Saw on YouTube they were working on the lobby area between check in and Artist Palette last week. Doe anyone know how this is progressing and when it will be all done?


----------



## puente0629

Michiel said:


> Hi there! Does anyone have an update on the refurb of the main lobby building? Saw on YouTube they were working on the lobby area between check in and Artist Palette last week. Doe anyone know how this is progressing and when it will be all done?



Refurb on the lobby will continue into late Oct 2021


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

We may plan a trip to WDW in February and our usually resorts aren't available.  We like to stay at Boardwalk usually partly because of the convenience of location.  SSR and AKL are the only resorts available though and I've never stayed at SSR.  Please sell me on SSR.  Why should we stay there?  TIA


----------



## Doingitagain

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We may plan a trip to WDW in February and our usually resorts aren't available.  We like to stay at Boardwalk usually partly because of the convenience of location.  SSR and AKL are the only resorts available though and I've never stayed at SSR.  Please sell me on SSR.  Why should we stay there?  TIA


Could you give more info on size of group, number of adults, ages of kids, what you look forward to doing at WDW?  Then we can be more specific in replies.
I have stayed at both SSR and AKL.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Doingitagain said:


> Could you give more info on size of group, number of adults, ages of kids, what you look forward to doing at WDW?  Then we can be more specific in replies.
> I have stayed at both SSR and AKL.


Just me and DD who is an adult.  We will spend probably just one day at AK and divide the rest of the days between the other 3 parks.  2 days each.  We do like to spend sometime at the resort just hanging out but not big on going to the pool.  Won't spend too much time at DS but will go at least for a little bit.  We have actually gone ahead and booked for SSR since I made the original post but would still love any advice and tips that anyone has to offer.


----------



## bigAWL

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just me and DD who is an adult.  We will spend probably just one day at AK and divide the rest of the days between the other 3 parks.  2 days each.  We do like to spend sometime at the resort just hanging out but not big on going to the pool.  Won't spend too much time at DS but will go at least for a little bit.  We have actually gone ahead and booked for SSR since I made the original post but would still love any advice and tips that anyone has to offer.


For me the biggest advantage over other resorts is the walk to DS, so I say take advantage of that and explore everything there (potentially ideal spot for getting into Gideons Bakehouse?).  Another recent plus is that every room has been fully refurbed.  For you and your daughter (assuming you're in a deluxe studio), that means you'll each have your own decent bed.  They all have a regular queen plus a pull-down full murphy bed with a good mattress -- no fold-out sofa bed, which you'll find in most studios around WDW.  Another relatively unique feature is the Senses Spa, which most others don't have... if that's your thing.  Other than those things, I think it's a matter of taste.  I think the resort is picturesque with beautiful grounds, but others think it lacks some sort of Disney charm.  There are several of the same resort activity options you'll find at other resorts, and several nice pols dotted around.  And you'll have to accept buses as the only transportation option to the parks.  But if you have a car, you'll have easy access off property to I-4 and I-Drive.


----------



## TinkFan74

We are finally doing it, after 11 years of ownership at SSR, we are finally going to stay at our home resort. It will be me, my 23 yo daughter and her friend, and my 12 yo niece. We will be there over Easter for nine nights in a standard 2 bedroom, but I am unsure of what section to request. My gut tells me that the Paddock area is the best bet as the two most important factors are proximity to a pool and Disney Springs, but the resort is so big that I am unsure if this is a good choice. Are there any experts who can help me out? We will have a rental car, so access to a bus stop is not important. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bigAWL

TinkFan74 said:


> We are finally doing it, after 11 years of ownership at SSR, we are finally going to stay at our home resort. It will be me, my 23 yo daughter and her friend, and my 12 yo niece. We will be there over Easter for nine nights in a standard 2 bedroom, but I am unsure of what section to request. My gut tells me that the Paddock area is the best bet as the two most important factors are proximity to a pool and Disney Springs, but the resort is so big that I am unsure if this is a good choice. Are there any experts who can help me out? We will have a rental car, so access to a bus stop is not important. Thanks for the advice.


I posted this a couple weeks ago.  Paddock has a feature pool.  Grandstand has a quiet pool.


bigAWL said:


> Depending on which building you get, and which part of Disney Springs you'll spend more time in, Grandstand may be a closer walk.  This is a map I posted a while back comparing the walk to DS from Grandstand to the Springs, but you can see the Paddock buildings continue up off the top of the image (the Paddock pool is ALMOST off the top).  But... don't sweat it too much.  It'll be great no matter where you are.
> 
> View attachment 589333


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Well, I'm absolutely in love with SSR after our trip. Stayed in Grandstand and we were bowled over by how pretty the grounds were driving in every night. We always got a spot right in front and thought the renovation was done really well. This is my first choice for adding on points in the future!


----------



## figmentfinesse

Here now for my first stay here. Put our arrival time as 11 am, was hoping it would be ready by 4. No dice. Fingers crossed it is soon!!


----------



## kilik64

figmentfinesse said:


> Here now for my first stay here. Put our arrival time as 11 am, was hoping it would be ready by 4. No dice. Fingers crossed it is soon!!


In before some one points out the whole after 4pm thing


----------



## figmentfinesse

kilik64 said:


> In before some one points out the whole after 4pm thing



I know it’s after 4, that’s why I was hoping after 4 it would be ready. But it wasn’t. We got the text at 5pm. I was just tempering anyone’s expectations about what your arrival time meant.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So any suggestions on a room request that we should make?  Is there a room that will be closer to the bus stop maybe?  I think that would be our main concern.  We would like to be on the bus the least amount of time as possible.  I know when we stayed at OKW it's best to ask for a room near the hospitality house and I wasn't sure if it was like that at all at SSR.  We are staying in a standard room btw.


----------



## CarolynFH

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So any suggestions on a room request that we should make?  Is there a room that will be closer to the bus stop maybe?  I think that would be our main concern.  We would like to be on the bus the least amount of time as possible.  I know when we stayed at OKW it's best to ask for a room near the hospitality house and I wasn't sure if it was like that at all at SSR.  We are staying in a standard room btw.


The bus picks up at Grandstand first, then Carousel, then Paddock,  which are the three Standard sections. The Preferred sections College Park and Springs are 4th and 5th, respectively. We were in Paddock building 45 in June, with the Carousel bus stop directly in front of our building. It was also a short walk to the Paddock feature pool. We would request that building again. You could also consider Grandstand building 85, which is a very short walk to the Carriage House where the High Rock Springs feature pool is, not to mention close to the Grandstand quiet pool.


----------



## The Jackal

CarolynFH said:


> The bus picks up at Grandstand first, then Carousel, then Paddock,  which are the three Standard sections. The Preferred sections College Park and Springs are 4th and 5th, respectively. We were in Paddock building 45 in June, with the Carousel bus stop directly in front of our building. It was also a short walk to the Paddock feature pool. We would request that building again. You could also consider Grandstand building 85, which is a very short walk to the Carriage House where the High Rock Springs feature pool is, not to mention close to the Grandstand quiet pool.


Congress Park. Got to love spell check.


----------



## CarolynFH

The Jackal said:


> Congress Park. Got to love spell check.


Actually, it may be because I used to live near an area called College Park, and that name is just embedded in my brain!


----------



## starfrenzy

We just stayed in a two bedroom at Saratoga for 10 nights and absolutely loved the beautiful rooms.

We were in The Paddock right next to the pool there (building 55) and the location was great because we were near the pool, drink refill, and bus stop. Plus the Paddock Grill has really good fish tacos plus the chocolate croissants I somehow became infatuated with on this trip.

The lobby/QS/Community Hall was a quick five minute walk. I think I'd request The Paddock again.


----------



## Boomatt

Does anyone know if the walkway from Saratoga to the West side of Disney Springs is re-open? I tried searching but didn’t come up with anything since July.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

I just switched my Wilderness Lodge reservation to Saratoga Springs for early 2022. I never thought I'd want to stay at SSR, but I watched a YouTube video of the refurbished Studio room, and it looks absolutely perfect for my needs, especially for a solo trip.

I'm a light sleeper, so I requested the following....
- Top floor, Grandstand / Carousel (I don't mind the long walk to Disney Springs, I'm a walker!), away from elevator

I also saved about $800!


----------



## starfrenzy

EpcotPhoenician said:


> I just switched my Wilderness Lodge reservation to Saratoga Springs for early 2022. I never thought I'd want to stay at SSR, but I watched a YouTube video of the refurbished Studio room, and it looks absolutely perfect for my needs, especially for a solo trip.
> I also saved about $800!



Enjoy! It’s a beautiful place! And (other than the occasional day when they are mowing lawns or repairing sidewalks) it’s a very quiet, relaxed place too!


----------



## purpliequeen

EpcotPhoenician said:


> I just switched my Wilderness Lodge reservation to Saratoga Springs for early 2022. I never thought I'd want to stay at SSR, but I watched a YouTube video of the refurbished Studio room, and it looks absolutely perfect for my needs, especially for a solo trip.
> 
> I'm a light sleeper, so I requested the following....
> - Top floor, Grandstand / Carousel (I don't mind the long walk to Disney Springs, I'm a walker!), away from elevator
> 
> I also saved about $800!



You'll have a great time! Sounds perfect. I would also pick SSR for a solo trip. It's also a great location for a no-parks trip, speaking from experience back in May. 

I also felt the same as you. Despite owning at SSR, we never stayed except the first year as part of our welcome home purchase - this was back in May 2004. Back then, we were so eager to try the other resorts, the deluxe resorts (pre-DVC at  GF, AKL, Yacht), and Concierge Collection domestically in the US. We even went to Aulani... all this before returning to SSR! But man, now that it's been renovated & the shops & restaurants at DS are so terrific... it's hard to not want to go back....


----------



## MMSM

I know the laundry is located at pools.  Is there a laundry right at congress park pool? I have searched for videos, apparently no one thinks videos about laundry is interesting (just me).  thinking about staying in studio and not one bedroom.  Just have never been to SSR and will need access to laundry


----------



## Michiel

MMSM said:


> I know the laundry is located at pools.  Is there a laundry right at congress park pool? I have searched for videos, apparently no one thinks videos about laundry is interesting (just me).  thinking about staying in studio and not one bedroom.  Just have never been to SSR and will need access to laundry



There is, and the link below shows what’s available:
https://www.laundryview.com/home/5482/4573003/SARATOGA-SPRINGS-RESORT-&-SPA/CONGRESS-PARK


----------



## MMSM

Michiel said:


> There is, and the link below shows what’s available:
> https://www.laundryview.com/home/5482/4573003/SARATOGA-SPRINGS-RESORT-&-SPA/CONGRESS-PARK


Thank you. I saw this as well.  Is it at the pool or in the building?


----------



## Wakey

Anyone seen any pictures or videos or even plans of the lobby and corridor refurb so far? I think now the lobby is closing they should be opening the corridor (here’s hoping the airport massage chairs have gone lol) which should tell us the new lobby style.


----------



## bobbiwoz

MMSM said:


> Thank you. I saw this as well.  Is it at the pool or in the building?


The building with the laundry is right at the pool.  There are also rest rooms in the building. We really like the Congress Park pool, and the laundry is very convenient to it.


----------



## crazymomof4

lelew said:


> me sitting on the patio drinking coffe when a black snake leaped on the chair next to me chasing a lizard causing me scream to the top of my lungs and husband and kids laughing at me about to have a heart attack. Will definitely ask for balcony next time


O. M. G.!!!!!!!
note to self: Request balcony room.


----------



## crazymomof4

Our Oct stay in SSR will be our first.  Only one park day so will have plenty of resort time.
Tell me about your favorite activities while you stay here.  That includes both the "relaxing" ones like reading a book by the pool and the "active" activities available at SSR.


----------



## crazymomof4

starfrenzy said:


> We were in The Paddock right next to the pool there (building 55) and the location was great because we were near the pool, drink refill, and bus stop. Plus the Paddock Grill has really good *fish tacos*



OOOh good! Thx.  I have my eye on those for our arrival day, which is just going to be pool time!  Hoping for Paddock area too!


----------



## HRCCrazy

“”Other than that we loved the resort despite  me sitting on the patio drinking coffe when a black snake leaped on the chair next to me chasing a lizard causing me scream to the top of my lungs and husband and kids laughing at me about to have a heart attack. Will definitely ask for balcony next time””

Understand what you went through, I walk into the bathroom in my room when I was staying at POP and found a black snake on the floor, ever since then I ask for a non-snake room and upper floor.


----------



## crazymomof4

HRCCrazy said:


> *non-snake room* and upper floor.



Is that in the drop-down room request lists on the website?


----------



## Brian Noble

crazymomof4 said:


> Tell me about your favorite activities while you stay here. That includes both the "relaxing" ones like reading a book by the pool and the "active" activities available at SSR.


The walking paths at SSR are lovely, and among my favorites--second only to the WL/Ft.W area. Unlike OKW, the buildings are generally between the roads and the walking paths, making them very peaceful. It's a great way to appreciate the understated elegance of SSR.


----------



## bp2412

crazymomof4 said:


> Our Oct stay in SSR will be our first.  Only one park day so will have plenty of resort time.
> Tell me about your favorite activities while you stay here.  That includes both the "relaxing" ones like reading a book by the pool and the "active" activities available at SSR.


We stayed in May for 5 days and only did 1 park day as well.  Most of the other days was spent at the pool reading and swimming which was very relaxing, both at the main pool and the Paddock pool (Paddock pool slide was lots of fun!).  One thing we enjoyed very much, even though it was actually leaving SSR, was walking to Disney Springs in the mornings for coffee.  We went to Gideon's once and since it was around 9:20 we could just wait in the line and got their peanut butter coffee and cookies which were both great.  It was actually just really nice to leisurely walk around an empty Disney Springs and look around without the large crowds that are around when we normally go at night.  So I would recommend heading there one morning to take it in, get some coffee at Gideon's, Starbucks or Joffrey's and enjoy an empty Disney Springs.  Just keep in mind not everything will be open yet if you go early, I'm not sure what times all the stores open as we weren't planning on shopping.


----------



## HRCCrazy

crazymomof4 said:


> Is that in the drop-down room request lists on the website?



Found the photo, took as I was headed out the door, found some Disney officials in suits were walking by as I bolted out the door they asked what was wrong I told them they didn’t believe me I walked him in and he was out the door faster than I was they called and got somebody come take it out and let them free. It was fun sleeping in that room at night especially when I had to grab the suitcase and start packing but I never saw them again.


----------



## HRCCrazy

Keep forgetting to ask on here.
What’s the building number for the building in grandstands that’s closest to the main check-in and right across from the pool area. 
my reservation is next month in the grandstand area and I want to request the closest to the carriage house and be right by the pool.
Thanks


----------



## lelew

HRCCrazy said:


> Found the photo, took as I was headed out the door, found some Disney officials in suits were walking by as I bolted out the door they asked what was wrong I told them they didn’t believe me I walked him in and he was out the door faster than I was they called and got somebody come take it out and let them free. It was fun sleeping in that room at night especially when I had to grab the suitcase and start packing but I never saw them again.


I cant even imagine being welcomed by a snake when I walk into my hotel bathroom I thought the one jumping out on the patio was a heart attack waiting to happen this probably would have took me out. Lol


----------



## starfrenzy

We had a lizard in our tub one day last month but I thought, "Well, that's Florida." We did wonder, though why there was such a large opening under the hotel door. Now I'm SO thankful we never had a snake slide under!


----------



## HRCCrazy

Last year our stay at SSR we had a lizard in our tube also, we let him stay.
The staff at POP told me it got in while the maid clean to the room, not sure I buy that the bathroom was at the opposite side of the room.


----------



## asgaga

first time having groceries delivered to SSR, is this the address you use for delivery?
1960 Broadway, Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830 

thanks


----------



## starfrenzy

Yes, that's the right address for the resort. 

However, I found out if I plotted an Uber trip once I was at my room, it gave me the exact address of my building. From then on, I used that for Shipt deliveries.


----------



## The Jackal

HRCCrazy said:


> Keep forgetting to ask on here.
> What’s the building number for the building in grandstands that’s closest to the main check-in and right across from the pool area.
> my reservation is next month in the grandstand area and I want to request the closest to the carriage house and be right by the pool.
> Thanks


Building numbers at SSR are a little hard to find. There are two different numbers for each building. The one you want is building 16 also known as building 85.  The 85 stands for the room numbers that start in that building example 8501.   It would be nice if DVC would label the buildings.


----------



## HRCCrazy

The Jackal said:


> Building numbers at SSR are a little hard to find. There are two different numbers for each building. The one you want is building 16 also known as building 85.  The 85 stands for the room numbers that start in that building example 8501.   It would be nice if DVC would label the buildings.



Thank You very much
Yes it would be nice if DVC did


----------



## CarolynFH

HRCCrazy said:


> Thank You very much
> Yes it would be nice if DVC did


We were in Paddock building 45 in June. There was a sign out front with the building number as well as the range of room numbers in that building, and the same information was on the map in MDE that I could access via my reservation. It’s not on the general WDW map I can access now on MDE. Looking at my future reservations, I see the same details about those resorts under my reservations but not on the general WDW map. I think that if you look at the resort maps on DISboards it shows that detail though - Yes it does: *SSR map.*


----------



## Lyndylou

What is the difference between the preferred and standard rooms We have only stayed at SSR once and were not enamoured, but it was pretty new,  and we had smokers on balconies either side of us which put us off completely. Thinking of giving it another go next year as part of a 28 day stay. Any advice on which part to stay in ? We need a 2 bed and a studio . Many thanks


----------



## Brian Noble

Lyndylou said:


> What is the difference between the preferred and standard rooms


Location. Springs and Congress Park are preferred. The rest are standard.



Lyndylou said:


> We have only stayed at SSR once and were not enamoured, but it was pretty new


My initial reaction to SSR once it was built was "McMansions on a moonscape," because the landscaping was too immature for the scope and scale of the buildings. However, things have grown in nicely, and I've come to really like the resort. Give it a try, you might find the same.


----------



## fgaini

Lyndylou said:


> What is the difference between the preferred and standard rooms We have only stayed at SSR once and were not enamoured, but it was pretty new,  and we had smokers on balconies either side of us which put us off completely. Thinking of giving it another go next year as part of a 28 day stay. Any advice on which part to stay in ? We need a 2 bed and a studio . Many thanks


Preferred are closer to the entrance. If you are afraid of walking long distances in the morning / taking buses, preferred may be the way to go.


----------



## Stargazer65

Lyndylou said:


> What is the difference between the preferred and standard rooms We have only stayed at SSR once and were not enamoured, but it was pretty new,  and we had smokers on balconies either side of us which put us off completely. Thinking of giving it another go next year as part of a 28 day stay. Any advice on which part to stay in ? We need a 2 bed and a studio . Many thanks


You may be pleasantly surprised.  It's matured nicely over the years, and the refurbishment has really improved it as well.  I usually get a standard room, and either ask for close to the Paddock pool, or the Grandstand.
I don't usually spend the extra points booking preferred because we personally don't find it a big difference, but if I did...I would pick Congress Park, with the shortest walk to DS.


----------



## CarolynFH

Lyndylou said:


> we had smokers on balconies either side of us


I don’t know how long ago you stayed at SSR, but smoking is no longer allowed on the balconies. If someone is smoking on a balcony next to you, they should be reported. I’d either call Housekeeping or Maintenance or go in person to the front desk (to avoid the offsite call center). You could also Chat via MDE, but I’m not sure where they’re located either.


----------



## Lyndylou

CarolynFH said:


> I don’t know how long ago you stayed at SSR, but smoking is no longer allowed on the balconies. If someone is smoking on a balcony next to you, they should be reported. I’d either call Housekeeping or Maintenance or go in person to the front desk (to avoid the offsite call center). You could also Chat via MDE, but I’m not sure where they’re located either.


Oh it was a long time ago  July 2006 I think  Yes I realise smoking is no longer permitted but at that time the smell permeated through our villa the whole week It was such an awful stay it put us off the whole resort Going to give it another go I think Thank you


----------



## CarlaT

Are the boats running to Disney Spring? I need to do my resort check in and I'm trying to decide what to put in for.


----------



## LadybugsMum

CarlaT said:


> Are the boats running to Disney Spring? I need to do my resort check in and I'm trying to decide what to put in for.


No not yet. There's some educated guesses that the boats won't be back until the Port Orleans resorts are open again.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Brand new SSR owner here, happy to join y'all in the fraternity!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Welcome home!


----------



## The Jackal

Looks like there was a fire in one of the grandstand buildings the other day, in the middle of the night. Some fire and water damage on 3rd and 2nd floor.  Sounds like fire on 3rd floor room.


----------



## crazymomof4

Anyone ever DoorDash a breakfast from a local restaurant to SSR?  If so recommendations? Looking for something before heading off to BB for the day (in Oct). DS restaurants don't open til 10am, so would be too much of a rush since we want to get to BB at 11am opening.
TIA!


----------



## Michiel

Any updates yet on the refurb of the check in building? Will they also refurb the restaurants? Thanks


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Michiel said:


> Any updates yet on the refurb of the check in building? Will they also refurb the restaurants? Thanks


I was about to ask this!  Would love an update on the main building too!


----------



## HRCCrazy

Here now, check in is still closed, temp checkin is in the hall right next to the store. Even the driveway under the canopy is closed off


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

HRCCrazy said:


> Here now, check in is still closed, temp checkin is in the hall right next to the store. Even the driveway under the canopy is closed off


Ugh.  We will be there this weekend.  But thanks for the update!


----------



## crazymomof4

Anyone have a recent SSR Activities Schedule?  The most recent one I can find is from June.
TIA


----------



## crazymomof4

We rented points through an online vendor. No contact with the owner at all and were not given the option to make a room request that the owner could submit for us.

Does this mean there's no way I can make a simple room request? Mine would simply be "Paddock section, water view, Not first floor."

OR is there a way I can make a room request?


----------



## LadybugsMum

crazymomof4 said:


> We rented points through an online vendor. No contact with the owner at all and were not given the option to make a room request that the owner could submit for us.
> 
> Does this mean there's no way I can make a simple room request? Mine would simply be "Paddock section, water view, Not first floor."
> 
> OR is there a way I can make a room request?


I rented from DVC rental store and just emailed the associate handling the rental to ask the owner to put in my request. I also used Touring Plans and put in the exact same request. I got the room I wanted; so I'm not sure which worked.


----------



## Brian Noble

crazymomof4 said:


> We rented points through an online vendor. No contact with the owner at all and were not given the option to make a room request that the owner could submit for us.
> 
> Does this mean there's no way I can make a simple room request? Mine would simply be "Paddock section, water view, Not first floor."
> 
> OR is there a way I can make a room request?


At least some of those can be specified with online check in. The TouringPlans fax service might be an option as well.


----------



## TouchofTink

HRCCrazy said:


> Here now, check in is still closed, temp checkin is in the hall right next to the store. Even the driveway under the canopy is closed off


May be a silly question, are the bathrooms in the main building open then?


----------



## HRCCrazy

Yes they are


----------



## Brenle

Does anyone know what capacity SSR is running at right now?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Brenle said:


> Does anyone know what capacity SSR is running at right now?


Should be full capacity as the renovation is done on the rooms. Though there was a fire in one of the grandstand buildings a week or so ago and that will need repairs.


----------



## Brenle

LadybugsMum said:


> Should be full capacity as the renovation is done on the rooms. Though there was a fire in one of the grandstand buildings a week or so ago and that will need repairs.



Yikes.  I hope everyone is okay.
So not reduced capacity due to COVID?


----------



## kilik64

Brenle said:


> Yikes.  I hope everyone is okay.
> So not reduced capacity due to COVID?


Legally cant since its a timeshare.


----------



## Brenle

kilik64 said:


> Legally cant since its a timeshare.


Hmm.  I never knew that. Thanks.


----------



## Dizznee Freak

Question: We are staying in SSR in April on 2022. We have booked a Preferred Studio. As owners of SSR, we know the Preferred areas are CP and The Springs. However, when making the room request through MDE it shows CP as well as the Grandstand as preferred. Springs is not even an option. Has something changed?


----------



## bigAWL

Dizznee Freak said:


> Question: We are staying in SSR in April on 2022. We have booked a Preferred Studio. As owners of SSR, we know the Preferred areas are CP and The Springs. However, when making the room request through MDE it shows CP as well as the Grandstand as preferred. Springs is not even an option. Has something changed?


Interesting.  Image below is from the website still indicating that CP and The Springs are Preferred.  I don't think they could simply swap Springs for Grandstand, as there are more rooms in Grandstand.  That would mess up the point totals across the resort.


----------



## Dizznee Freak

bigAWL said:


> Interesting.  Image below is from the website still indicating that CP and The Springs are Preferred.  I don't think they could simply swap Springs for Grandstand, as there are more rooms in Grandstand.  That would mess up the point totals across the resort.
> View attachment 608550



Totally Agree!

I attached screenshots from MDE to show what I am talking about

Here shows the room category:


This shows the possible selections on room request:





So i am curious.


----------



## merry_nbright

Getting excited! Called today to put in my room request and just cannot wait to relax and unwind at this beautiful resort! I’ve never stayed here before.

Are all the 1 bedrooms the updated versions now?


----------



## tpskult

merry_nbright said:


> Getting excited! Called today to put in my room request and just cannot wait to relax and unwind at this beautiful resort! I’ve never stayed here before.
> 
> Are all the 1 bedrooms the updated versions now?



Yes, everything is updated and beautiful! We love this resort and how much brighter the new rooms are. Have a great trip!


----------



## CarolynFH

Dizznee Freak said:


> Question: We are staying in SSR in April on 2022. We have booked a Preferred Studio. As owners of SSR, we know the Preferred areas are CP and The Springs. However, when making the room request through MDE it shows CP as well as the Grandstand as preferred. Springs is not even an option. Has something changed?


Ignore MDE online checkin requests. They’re irrelevant and often mistaken, as you can see. Grandstand is not Preferred, as you know. DVC requests need to go from the DVC owner through MS, either via chat, email or phone call.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Dizznee Freak said:


> Question: We are staying in SSR in April on 2022. We have booked a Preferred Studio. As owners of SSR, we know the Preferred areas are CP and The Springs. However, when making the room request through MDE it shows CP as well as the Grandstand as preferred. Springs is not even an option. Has something changed?


There's no way they can change it without re-apportioning the points chart. Plus, there's no way you'd sell anyone on the idea that Grandstand is more preferable to The Springs. No way.


----------



## kilik64

Sassagoula boat service starting up again tomorrow!


----------



## Brian Noble

Dizznee Freak said:


> I attached screenshots from MDE to show what I am talking about


The MDE check in requests are generic to the resort, IIRC. They are not customized based on whether you are in Preferred or Standard.


----------



## Megsmachine

Just booked a preferred 1 bedroom for the end of April 2022.  How do we request Congress park and are there any pics of the 1 bedroom villas? Thanks!


----------



## Carol_

kilik64 said:


> Sassagoula boat service starting up again tomorrow!


So has it started again?


----------



## The Jackal

Carol_ said:


> So has it started again?


Yes they have.


----------



## Dizznee Freak

Brian Noble said:


> The MDE check in requests are generic to the resort, IIRC. They are not customized based on whether you are in Preferred or Standard.


I hear you. However when we switched to Standard category room, the available selections changed. I know it was not right just thought it a bit odd


----------



## merry_nbright

Megsmachine said:


> Just booked a preferred 1 bedroom for the end of April 2022.  How do we request Congress park and are there any pics of the 1 bedroom villas? Thanks!



If you look on YouTube, there are full room tours available! Just search for updated 1 bedroom Villa at Disney Saratoga Springs Resort! I’ve done this so I know there are tons!


----------



## kes601

I posted this in a separate thread, but seems relevant here too.  Looks like Artist's Palette is back to the extended, more eclectic menu.  It seemed pretty boring since reopening last year, but now more and different options are back.


----------



## merry_nbright

kes601 said:


> I posted this in a separate thread, but seems relevant here too.  Looks like Artist's Palette is back to the extended, more eclectic menu.  It seemed pretty boring since reopening last year, but now more and different options are back.



SO SO happy to hear this!


----------



## Megsmachine

Just watched the you tube video of the updated rooms.  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## js

Megsmachine said:


> Just watched the you tube video of the updated rooms.  GORGEOUS!!!



Yes, they are! We stayed last November in a 3 bedroom GV and I thought the furnishings reminded me a little of GF.
I was very happy with what they did and think it looks beautiful. I love our home resort and the fact that we don't need
to deal with Disney transportation in the evenings when we want food and drinks, since we can just walk to/from DTD/SSR.


----------



## DSLRuser

I have avoided SSR the last 15 years.  Just so happens that I will now stay here twice in 1.5 months.

1 night in a studio in late oct and 4 nights in a 2br early January.  Looking forward to giving it my honest review.


----------



## Michiel

Any news on the refurb of the main building?


----------



## Madteaparty001

Michiel said:


> Any news on the refurb of the main building? ☺



No updates but it's slated to finish late October 2021.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Madteaparty001 said:


> No updates but it's slated to finish late October 2021.


The SSR facebook group had a post today saying the new lobby was open and with photos.  I'm attaching one of the photos she posted.  Credit to the facebook poster Tracy Maselli


----------



## Michiel

Looks great, very elegant!


----------



## merry_nbright

The new portraits are GORGEOUS! Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wakey

As above credit to that poster Tracey who has posted these up on DVC fan. Looks great.


----------



## Wakey

it looks great to me, they substantially ‘upped’ the theming here with all the giant horse murals, probably because SSR was often criticised for lack of theming (these criticising don’t seem to see things like Grandstand pool!).


----------



## mrsap

Some additional lobby pictures…

*A look inside the all-new lobby at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort*


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Just back from our SSR stay and noticed the lack of Park to Disney Springs busses were impacting SSR buses. Every bus we took had at least one party get off at Congress Park to walk to DS. Bus drivers were getting off to point them in the right direction. One bus at night was almost entirely non SSR guests trying to get to DS. I'm glad drivers are helping guests but do worry some about impact on SSR owners and guests. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## zackiedawg

I haven't noticed it changing that much - but I often stay at SSR and 99% of the time I stay at Congress Park - and there have always been a lot of people on the bus intending to get to Disney Springs.  It's a regular topic of conversation on the bus for me - I overhear people wondering when to get off or where to go, and I'll let them know it's the Congress Park stop, and as I head to my building, I show them how to get to the lakefront and follow the sidewalk around to Marketplace.  That's been going on for many years - but I've never had it affect my ability to get on a bus (though leaving a park right at close there are so many people at the bus stops that you sometimes need to wait for the 2nd bus to board - I guess technically if 10 - 15 of those people are just headed to DS that might have forced some folks onto a second bus).  I've seen similar effects when staying at Boardwalk - with a few people on the bus just trying to get over to Epcot from another park and using the Beach/Yacht/Boardwalk bus to walk in through the Int'l Gateway.


----------



## pianomanzano

Will bell services take you (and your luggage) from the lobby to a treehouse villa if you don’t have a car? Have our welcome home trip in a couple weeks and we have to switch rooms from a 2BR halfway through the trip (waitlisting a 2BR for the TH portion, although it’s looking less likely that will come through) and wondering what our options are.


----------



## yaksack

We are planning a family trip in 11/2022.  My mother is in a wheelchair.    Is there a certain section for those in wheelchairs or do all areas have those accommodations?


----------



## zackiedawg

If referring to Saratoga, I believe all units would be considered wheelchair accessible as far as getting up to and into the rooms - all rooms are accessed by flat hallways, and all floors have elevator access in all buildings.  However, if you need other wheelchair accommodations such as flat shower access, kitchen sink access, shower and toilet bars, automatic doors, etc, they have specific wheelchair accessible rooms that would have all of that too.


----------



## kilik64

To add on to the prior poster, there is an option when booking to make the ADA compliant rooms pop up when viewing room choices, just select that and you'll see them with a description of what accommodations they have


----------



## yaksack

Luckily she doesn't require an ADA compliant room.  We are trying to figure out if it would be easier at BLT or  Wilderness Lodge since everything is not as spread out as SSR.


----------



## CarolynFH

yaksack said:


> We are trying to figure out if it would be easier at BLT or Wilderness Lodge since everything is not as spread out as SSR.


Keep in mind that there are no restaurants at BLT - everything is next door at CR.  Not terribly difficult to get to in a wheelchair, given the overhead walkway, but a longer trip than at WL, if proximity to dining is important to you.


----------



## MomEadon

Staying one room the first night (Added on last minute) then moving to another the rest of week… we plan to go to a park the second day (Day of move)

what services is available from bell services right now? Can we store things until we are back from park? Do they deliver? Help out? I know things have changed since COVID…


----------



## CarolynFH

MomEadon said:


> Staying one room the first night (Added on last minute) then moving to another the rest of week… we plan to go to a park the second day (Day of move)
> 
> what services is available from bell services right now? Can we store things until we are back from park? Do they deliver? Help out? I know things have changed since COVID…


They'll transfer luggage but not any refrigerated items from one resort to another.  If you're staying in the same resort, just switching rooms, they'll store your luggage and refrigerated items and bring it to your new room when you're in it - just call them to pick up in the morning and deliver in the afternoon.  Tips expected on both ends of the transfer, of course.


----------



## Wakey

PsycProfPlum said:


> Just back from our SSR stay and noticed the lack of Park to Disney Springs busses were impacting SSR buses. Every bus we took had at least one party get off at Congress Park to walk to DS. Bus drivers were getting off to point them in the right direction. One bus at night was almost entirely non SSR guests trying to get to DS. I'm glad drivers are helping guests but do worry some about impact on SSR owners and guests. Anyone else noticed this?


Yes and we owners are paying for the transport- will Disney start crediting us for bussing in their shoppers? This should be raised with DVC.


----------



## DVCDUDE48

I see no issue with this bus. It would have to stop at Congress Park anyway.


----------



## Louis morrell

DVCDUDE48 said:


> I see no issue with this bus. It would have to stop at Congress Park anyway.


It causes one of two things to happen. Increase my wait time for Disney transportation that my dues pay for or cause more busses to be needed to provide service for the increased ridership. More busses cause my dues to go up.


----------



## DVCDUDE48

Dues are like taxes. They will always go up. If you are worried about increased wait time then I advise renting a car and coming and going as you please. You save sooo much time. Thats what we do and never rely on Disney Transportation. SSR bussing has always been long waits due to the size of the resort as well.


----------



## Louis morrell

DVCDUDE48 said:


> Dues are like taxes. They will always go up. If you are worried about increased wait time then I advise renting a car and coming and going as you please. You save sooo much time. Thats what we do and never rely on Disney Transportation. SSR bussing has always been long waits due to the size of the resort as well.


I understand how dues work. My point is they will increase more than they would have if more busses are need to transport DS guest via SSR


----------



## DVCDUDE48

This has always been done and under the current leadership at WDW and Disney as a whole. It will not get better. Bussing has always been an issue and I don't see that changing.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

DVCDUDE48 said:


> I see no issue with this bus. It would have to stop at Congress Park anyway.


I suppose my issue would be if a bus heading to SSR filled up after fireworks at MK because most of the people aboard were not staying at SSR and were just heading to DS  I would not be fond of waiting the additional 15-30 minutes for another bus at the end of a long day.  I suspect many SSR guests would not be fond of this.


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone know if it’s possible to book a 1 bedroom & a studio & request that they be connecting? I know it’s just a request, but is it even something that can even be done? There are no 2 bedrooms available for our dates.


----------



## kes601

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone know if it’s possible to book a 1 bedroom & a studio & request that they be connecting? I know it’s just a request, but is it even something that can even be done? There are no 2 bedrooms available for our dates.


You could put in the request, but I would assume if there are no 2 bedroom lockoffs available to book then there would be no connecting studio / 1 bedrooms available either when you are there.


----------



## kes601

How has bus service been lately?  We have not stayed at a non-walkable resort in quite some time and have a 14 day stay coming up in December.  We are early park people so will plan to walk to the Grand Stand bus stop in the mornings......


----------



## Sfrenchies

Will be arriving next week, wondering if anyone knows if all grand villas are renovated?


----------



## kes601

Sfrenchies said:


> Will be arriving next week, wondering if anyone knows if all grand villas are renovated?


All rooms at SSR have been finished.  They are all renovated.


----------



## Sfrenchies

kes601 said:


> All rooms at SSR have been finished.  They are all renovated.
> Great! Thank you


----------



## Madame

Any golfers have any experience at WDW (specifically the LBV course) as a single player? I know that you can’t try to pre-book before 3 days out-ish.  

We’ll be at SSR (our HR ) Dec 18-24 for a park-lite vacation.  DH has zero desire to go to the parks with us, but would like to golf daily.  Any insights or tips would be appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## pixi509

Madame said:


> Any golfers have any experience at WDW (specifically the LBV course) as a single player? I know that you can’t try to pre-book before 3 days out-ish.
> 
> We’ll be at SSR (our HR ) Dec 18-24 for a park-lite vacation.  DH has zero desire to go to the parks with us, but would like to golf daily.  Any insights or tips would be appreciated.  TIA!



Park-lite sounds like my speed. Any word on Senses opening up as well?


----------



## Madame

pixi509 said:


> Park-lite sounds like my speed. Any word on Senses opening up as well?


Not that I’ve seen - just « temporarily unavailable » on MDE.  Things are re-opening though, so hopefully soon!


----------



## hauntedcity

kes601 said:


> All rooms at SSR have been finished.  They are all renovated.



Thanks for the confirmation! I just made a reservation, but I was worried because the DVC website still has the old information (old pictures and only 4 people in a 1BR instead of 5).


----------



## kes601

hauntedcity said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! I just made a reservation, but I was worried because the DVC website still has the old information (old pictures and only 4 people in a 1BR instead of 5).


Can't say that the DVC is particularly good with updates, they still indicate the monorail is not running at Poly.....its been open for several weeks.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Madame said:


> Any golfers have any experience at WDW (specifically the LBV course) as a single player? I know that you can’t try to pre-book before 3 days out-ish.
> 
> We’ll be at SSR (our HR ) Dec 18-24 for a park-lite vacation.  DH has zero desire to go to the parks with us, but would like to golf daily.  Any insights or tips would be appreciated.  TIA!



I have played LBV many times including as a solo a few times.  They will pair him up with a someone else whether it be another solo or twosome or threesome.  LBV is actually fairly open so it is a great course to play for me because I usually don't get to play in the winter so I am a bit rusty when I get there.  They have great practice facilities as well so he could spend a morning over there on the range and putting green then play the next day or do them both for a full day of time off from you "uh scratch that" I meant the parks.  

I actually prefer LBV over the Palm or Magnolia because LBV winds through OKW, SSR and has views of both PO hotels as well.  Holes #5 and #6 are a lot of fun.  Tell him to watch out for the gators.  Let the stray balls go.


----------



## Madame

Tigger's ally said:


> I have played LBV many times including as a solo a few times.  They will pair him up with a someone else whether it be another solo or twosome or threesome.  LBV is actually fairly open so it is a great course to play for me because I usually don't get to play in the winter so I am a bit rusty when I get there.  They have great practice facilities as well so he could spend a morning over there on the range and putting green then play the next day or do them both for a full day of time off from you "uh scratch that" I meant the parks.
> 
> I actually prefer LBV over the Palm or Magnolia because LBV winds through OKW, SSR and has views of both PO hotels as well.  Holes #5 and #6 are a lot of fun.  Tell him to watch out for the gators.  Let the stray balls go.


Thx so much!  He’s looking forward to time away from us… the hustle and bustle I’m sure


----------



## emilymad

Does an Amazon firestick still work post reservation?  On our last visit, not at SSR, we had issues with getting the firestick to connect to the tv.


----------



## pianomanzano

emilymad said:


> Does an Amazon firestick still work post reservation?  On our last visit, not at SSR, we had issues with getting the firestick to connect to the tv.



Brought a firestick with us during our welcome visit last week and it worked perfectly. Plugged it in and changed the source on the remote and it was just like at home


----------



## dez1978

zackiedawg said:


> I haven't noticed it changing that much - but I often stay at SSR and 99% of the time I stay at Congress Park - and there have always been a lot of people on the bus intending to get to Disney Springs.  It's a regular topic of conversation on the bus for me - I overhear people wondering when to get off or where to go, and I'll let them know it's the Congress Park stop, and as I head to my building, I show them how to get to the lakefront and follow the sidewalk around to Marketplace.  That's been going on for many years - but I've never had it affect my ability to get on a bus (though leaving a park right at close there are so many people at the bus stops that you sometimes need to wait for the 2nd bus to board - I guess technically if 10 - 15 of those people are just headed to DS that might have forced some folks onto a second bus).  I've seen similar effects when staying at Boardwalk - with a few people on the bus just trying to get over to Epcot from another park and using the Beach/Yacht/Boardwalk bus to walk in through the Int'l Gateway.


I wonder if the opposite is true in the mornings.  Do people who are staying at the hiltons cut across the road there to take SSR busses to the parks for early entry?


----------



## CarolynFH

dez1978 said:


> I wonder if the opposite is true in the mornings.  Do people who are staying at the hiltons cut across the road there to take SSR busses to the parks for early entry?


Yes they do.  Read the Orlando Resorts and Attractions board for more information.


----------



## Michiel

Just had our first stay at SSR - now our home resort, and it was wonderful! So happy we have purchased DVC with SSR as home resort.

The area is so peaceful and relaxed to walk around, the refurbed rooms are lovely, the staff of the resort is very friendly - liked everything about it!


----------



## purpliequeen

Michiel said:


> Just had our first stay at SSR - now our home resort, and it was wonderful! So happy we have purchased DVC with SSR as home resort.
> 
> The area is so peaceful and relaxed to walk around, the refurbed rooms are lovely, the staff of the resort is very friendly - liked everything about it!



So happy to hear this. My family stayed in May 2021 atfter not being back since the resort opened in 2004. We were so pleasantly surprised & fell back in love with it. Enjoy! 

The renovation is truly amazing. I think they did a great job.


----------



## yaksack

We are planning a family vacation 11/22.  There will be 9 of us.  We are looking at two 1br rooms.  The DVC website says 1br accommodates 4 people, the point chart for 2022 says 5.  Any one knows what the real # is?


----------



## LadybugsMum

The 1 br can now hold 5 as there is a pull down twin murphy bed under the TV. The website hasn't been updated yet even though the renovations have been completed for several months.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Will be there for a week in mid-February. 2BR Preferred!


----------



## E2ME2

Madame said:


> Any golfers have any experience at WDW (specifically the LBV course) as a single player? I know that you can’t try to pre-book before 3 days out-ish.
> 
> We’ll be at SSR (our HR ) Dec 18-24 for a park-lite vacation.  DH has zero desire to go to the parks with us, but would like to golf daily.  Any insights or tips would be appreciated.  TIA!


BUY THE DVC-GOLF MEMBER PACKAGE !
Last Year was my First Disney Golf experience.  My DW bought the DVC-Golf package for me as a retirement gift.
For $100 you get 4 Rounds at Oak-Trail (9-Hole Course), 4 Twilight Rounds at either  Palm/Magnolia/LBV , 6 Buckets of Range Balls, 4 Companion Passes, 6 Guest Passes, 8 Rounds of Foot Golf, a DVC-Golf Hat, and a DVC Golf-Bag Tag.
Well worth the $100!   I still have 2 Twilight rounds left, & 1-Oak Trail , that I will use in January 2022.  
Then I will buy the package again for 2022-2023
There's even a dedicated DVC Golf Concierge at 407-454-5081 x2209
& you can book 1 Week in advance..
ENJOY!


----------



## mrsap

2023 POINTS CHART RELEASED

*2023 POINTS CHART*

Thanks @pkrieger2287


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

Anyone know what the deal with this line on the 2023 point chart is?


----------



## mrsap

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> Anyone know what the deal with this line on the 2023 point chart is? View attachment 628098



Interesting!! Why the heck would they do that?! They’re new! Good find!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> Anyone know what the deal with this line on the 2023 point chart is? View attachment 628098


I hope they don’t. My kids don’t like to share a bed; so the single pull down is a nice addition.


----------



## The Jackal

Makes no sense why they would install them, then remove them.


----------



## zackiedawg

I wonder whether lack of drawer/storage space for the additional guests is playing a part for the possible removal?  I'll admit that was a bit of a challenge last time I went with someone staying in the living room murphy - they had every little cubby shelf around the bed stacked with their clothes and still had to put some on top of that mini-pulldown bed dresser, and even on the floor and bedside table.  I missed having the drawers under the TV personally, since I don't ever need that additional fold-down bed.


----------



## han22735

It has to be from when it fell off the wall.  They made all of them temporarily unavailable until an inspection was done.  My guess would be this "could" happen again if one did then they would make them unavailable.


----------



## zackiedawg

That would do it - I didn't realize one ever broke away from the wall.


----------



## Madame

zackiedawg said:


> That would do it - I didn't realize one ever broke away from the wall.


They had them screwed into the drywall at RIV - no anchors, no attempt to hit the studs at all


----------



## MMSM

So confused by this thread. Are you saying the murphy bed or the single down bed could be replaced.


----------



## CarolynFH

MMSM said:


> So confused by this thread. Are you saying the murphy bed or the single down bed could be replaced.


Both are Murphy beds.  The note on the new points charts refers to the single Murphy under the TV.


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

han22735 said:


> It has to be from when it fell off the wall.  They made all of them temporarily unavailable until an inspection was done.  My guess would be this "could" happen again if one did then they would make them unavailable.


Wrong resort and wrong bed type. That was a queen at Riviera


----------



## Madame

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> Wrong resort and wrong bed type. That was a queen at Riviera


There were reports of the little twin/bunks/murphies failing as well.


----------



## bigAWL

I don't see that note about the single pull-down on point charts for any of the other resorts that have them: Grand Cal, Grand Flo, Riviera, and Poly.  It only appears on the SSR chart.


----------



## The Jackal

bigAWL said:


> I don't see that note about the single pull-down on point charts for any of the other resorts that have them: Grand Cal, Grand Flo, Riviera, and Poly.  It only appears on the SSR chart.


BWV, BCV and BRV also have them in studios. Remove them from SSR, remove them from all.  Why is this only SSR?


----------



## woodleygrrl

I have two nights reserved Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.  Jut noticed that if I wanted to change to a Tree House Villa, rooms have suddenly become available.   I think I understand from the first post that there is a boat dock for transportation to Disney Springs in the Tree House section.  Is that right?  This thread is too long to read it all!


----------



## DonMacGregor

woodleygrrl said:


> I have two nights reserved Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.  Jut noticed that if I wanted to change to a Tree House Villa, rooms have suddenly become available.   I think I understand from the first post that there is a boat dock for transportation to Disney Springs in the Tree House section.  Is that right?  This thread is too long to read it all!


Yes, there is a boat dock. Boats are running now too.


----------



## woodleygrrl

DonMacGregor said:


> Yes, there is a boat dock. Boats are running now too.


thanks so much for the quick response.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Two questions... well three

1. We have two back to back stays - both standard studios however, the second portion is in a hearing accessible room.. any idea if this will complicate our chances of being able to stay in the same room the entire time? (we rented points from two different owners, so no way to let them know until we check in that we want to stay in the same room)
2. Any idea why they are only using the marketplace boat dock? 
3. Is Senses Spa still closed?


----------



## CarolynFH

PrincessNelly said:


> Two questions... well three
> 
> 1. We have two back to back stays - both standard studios however, the second portion is in a hearing accessible room.. any idea if this will complicate our chances of being able to stay in the same room the entire time? (we rented points from two different owners, so no way to let them know until we check in that we want to stay in the same room)
> 2. Any idea why they are only using the marketplace boat dock?
> 3. Is Senses Spa still closed?


I can only partly answer your first question.  If you can communicate with both owners, you could give them the confirmation numbers for the other's reservation and ask them to notify Member Services (via chat, email or phone call) that these are a "continuing stay."  Since the two studios are different booking categories, your chances of having to move are high even with that notification, especially if you need the hearing accessible room since there are fewer of those than of regular studios.


----------



## PrincessNelly

CarolynFH said:


> I can only partly answer your first question.  If you can communicate with both owners, you could give them the confirmation numbers for the other's reservation and ask them to notify Member Services (via chat, email or phone call) that these are a "continuing stay."  Since the two studios are different booking categories, your chances of having to move are high even with that notification, especially if you need the hearing accessible room since there are fewer of those than of regular studios.


Thanks Carol. We don't need the accessible room, that's just what was available. We rented through one of the DVC rental sites but they have a statement saying they charge for asking owners to make any changes, so i didnt want to bother them.


----------



## CarolynFH

PrincessNelly said:


> Thanks Carol. We don't need the accessible room, that's just what was available. We rented through one of the DVC rental sites but they have a statement saying they charge for asking owners to make any changes, so i didnt want to bother them.


Ah, sorry that option isn't open to you.  I think the only option is as you say, when you arrive, go to the front desk and give them the confirmation number of the 2nd room and tell them you'd be happy to stay in the same studio throughout your visit.  They'll try to keep you in the one room if possible - better for you and for the housekeepers - but if nothing else comes available then moving it is!


----------



## The Jackal

PrincessNelly said:


> Two questions... well three
> 
> 1. We have two back to back stays - both standard studios however, the second portion is in a hearing accessible room.. any idea if this will complicate our chances of being able to stay in the same room the entire time? (we rented points from two different owners, so no way to let them know until we check in that we want to stay in the same room)
> 2. Any idea why they are only using the marketplace boat dock?
> 3. Is Senses Spa still closed?


2.  Marketplace dock is used to send everyone through security.
3 I have not heard of Senses opening back up.


----------



## PrincessNelly

The Jackal said:


> 2.  Marketplace dock is used to send everyone through security.
> 3 I have not heard of Senses opening back up.


I understand. But it's still silly when people coming off buses or walking from Saratoga don't have to go through security.


----------



## The Jackal

PrincessNelly said:


> I understand. But it's still silly when people coming off buses or walking from Saratoga don't have to go through security.


Yes they do. If you walk from SSR you enter through the marketplace. You cannot enter like you used too it’s all blocked off and you can only enter through a security checkpoint. When you get off a bus, you have a security checkpoint to enter.


----------



## zackiedawg

I can confirm that as of last week when I was there, they were still using the Marketplace dock only - the boats for within Disney Springs were not running, so no access to central or west end.  All entries to Disney Springs go through security from busses or on foot, or the parking garages.  When walking over to Marketplace from Saratoga, you pass up the first entry spot by the Christmas store, and enter in between where the old Wolfgang Pucks used to be.  When exiting the busses, there's a security passthrough as you go through the portal next to the watch store.


----------



## PrincessNelly

The Jackal said:


> Yes they do. If you walk from SSR you enter through the marketplace. You cannot enter like you used too it’s all blocked off and you can only enter through a security checkpoint. When you get off a bus, you have a security checkpoint to enter.


We didn't go through any security check point when we walked from Saratoga (grandstand side) a few months ago. But maybe they added one recently. 
I guess I didn't think of the bus stop area as a security checkpoint because we've walked in a few times early in the day and there was non security or police there


----------



## PrincessNelly

zackiedawg said:


> I can confirm that as of last week when I was there, they were still using the Marketplace dock only - the boats for within Disney Springs were not running, so no access to central or west end.  All entries to Disney Springs go through security from busses or on foot, or the parking garages.  When walking over to Marketplace from Saratoga, you pass up the first entry spot by the Christmas store, and enter in between where the old Wolfgang Pucks used to be.  When exiting the busses, there's a security passthrough as you go through the portal next to the watch store.


We walked from Grandstand area at SSR and there was no security. But maybe they changed it recently because that's also where the 3rd party buses drop off and pick up


----------



## Madame

The Jackal said:


> Yes they do. If you walk from SSR you enter through the marketplace. You cannot enter like you used too it’s all blocked off and you can only enter through a security checkpoint. When you get off a bus, you have a security checkpoint to enter.


We went thru scanners when we walked from SSR Sunday (3 days ago), but no security other than a K9 unit when getting off the bus these last 2 days (Mon/Tues).  I was a but surprised, but never went to see if the pedestrian checkpoint was still there.


----------



## Madame

PrincessNelly said:


> Two questions... well three
> 
> 1. We have two back to back stays - both standard studios however, the second portion is in a hearing accessible room.. any idea if this will complicate our chances of being able to stay in the same room the entire time? (we rented points from two different owners, so no way to let them know until we check in that we want to stay in the same room)
> 2. Any idea why they are only using the marketplace boat dock?
> 3. Is Senses Spa still closed?


DH was at the gym yesterday (Tues) morning- Senses is still closed.


----------



## zackiedawg

I never checked from the Grandstand entry side - I was staying in Congress Park, so was walking in and out every day from the Marketplace bridge.  The first night I arrived, I had an early ADR at Wine Bar George and made the mistake of walking over to the boat, thinking it would conveniently drop me off right in the middle of Springs near Wine Bar, only to discover the hard way that it dropped me off at Marketplace, where I would have been closer to just walk from my room.  I never even considered that the boats might be going to Marketplace dock!


----------



## The Jackal

Madame said:


> We went thru scanners when we walked from SSR Sunday (3 days ago), but no security other than a K9 unit when getting off the bus these last 2 days (Mon/Tues).  I was a but surprised, but never went to see if the pedestrian checkpoint was still there.


Different entrances have different levels of security. I’m not sure how and what they decide. It should be the same for all entrances.


----------



## Madame

The Jackal said:


> Different entrances have different levels of security. I’m not sure how and what they decide. It should be the same for all entrances.


That makes sense.  I was surprised there was no scanners at the bus drop, but the k9 unit has been there each time we’ve arrived or departed.


----------



## elrod1

Curious about the kids splash play areas at the pools (High Rock, Paddock, Grandstand). For our upcoming trip we'll have a couple of 3 year olds who love the water. Do each of these three pools have a good setup for kids this age?


----------



## SwanVT2

Is the Turf club restaurant and lounge open?


----------



## SwanVT2

elrod1 said:


> Curious about the kids splash play areas at the pools (High Rock, Paddock, Grandstand). For our upcoming trip we'll have a couple of 3 year olds who love the water. Do each of these three pools have a good setup for kids this age?


Paddock definitely has the best of the three. If you google each pool name you can get photos.


----------



## Epcot Forever Forever

SwanVT2 said:


> Is the Turf club restaurant and lounge open?


No.


----------



## SwanVT2

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> No.


Sad!


----------



## The Jackal

SwanVT2 said:


> Sad!


No real reason why it’s not open. We would have eaten there on our November trip if it was open.


----------



## SwanVT2

The Jackal said:


> No real reason why it’s not open. We would have eaten there on our November trip if it was open.


I saw a review on Tripadvisor that said the lounge was open and they ate there. Pretty recent review. That is why I created my post.


----------



## Wakey

Was at SSR last week, definitely no security checkpoints etc when walking from Grandstand side (entering next to Cirque). Which kind of makes it all pointless really. I’m sure someone with nefarious intent could work that one out, but they’d have to go in via SSR gatehouse.
SSR was fantastic we thought. First time in new rooms, 1 bed, and it really was spot on. We were in the Grandstand building adjacent to Grandstand Pool (closest building to main building) and location was spot on. Loved the serenity of SSR during the park madness, and they have a good quick serve and Sunshine margarita.


----------



## Wakey

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> Anyone know what the deal with this line on the 2023 point chart is? View attachment 628098


Someone should question DVC on this, with teenage boy at 6 foot and teenage girl at 5 feet 2 she gets the single under TV Murphy and removing it would be highly detrimental.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Epcot Forever Forever said:


> Anyone know what the deal with this line on the 2023 point chart is? View attachment 628098


If only they changed the studio capacity from 4 to 5. If they did that I would be so happy!


----------



## laserpastry

Wakey said:


> Someone should question DVC on this, with teenage boy at 6 foot and teenage girl at 5 feet 2 she gets the single under TV Murphy and removing it would be highly detrimental.



Yeah, as a family of five, the ONLY reason we even purchased a contract at SSR was because they made the one bedroom have enough sleeping surfaces during the renovation.  If they ever do away with that, we'll have to sell our contract.


----------



## zackiedawg

SwanVT2 said:


> I saw a review on Tripadvisor that said the lounge was open and they ate there. Pretty recent review. That is why I created my post.


The lounge was serving both times I've been there, in September and December.  They have few tables - but were serving a limited menu - burgers, pizzas, and dip with drinks.


----------



## Bunless

Wakey said:


> Was at SSR last week, definitely no security checkpoints etc when walking from Grandstand side (entering next to Cirque). Which kind of makes it all pointless really. I’m sure someone with nefarious intent could work that one out, but they’d have to go in via SSR gatehouse.
> SSR was fantastic we thought. First time in new rooms, 1 bed, and it really was spot on. We were in the Grandstand building adjacent to Grandstand Pool (closest building to main building) and location was spot on. Loved the serenity of SSR during the park madness, and they have a good quick serve and Sunshine margarita.



There was security next to Cirque when we walked there yesterday.

...also, ditto on the renovation for the 1 bed. Love it.


----------



## Wakey

Bunless said:


> There was security next to Cirque when we walked there yesterday.
> 
> ...also, ditto on the renovation for the 1 bed. Love it.


Must have just put them in as zero there just before Xmas, we walked to and from DS from Grandstand multiple times.
The 1 beds are fantastic. Overall SSR became my new favourite resort this trip, we had some great meals at DS and we really appreciated how relaxing it was with the mental park situation. Losing Fastpass has ruined the parks for us rope droppers. We used to go rope drop, get 1 or 2 rides in, then 3 Fastpasses. Was all pretty relaxing. Now everyone floods in extra morning hour/ half hour to ride the paid for rides and even Mine Train was queuing right around the attraction to Little Mermaid at 8.05 am with 75 min waits. We also went into Epcot via International Gateway (did split with Boardwalk) and ran/ walked quickly to Test Track and a minute after getting in line, that was 75 minute wait also. This is in extra morning hours. Thanks Bob Chapek for destroying the USP of Disney parks. We are doing Universal instead next Xmas and using the points at Grand Cali and Vero. I am not sure we will attend Disney parks again. Long term I will use my points to stay at SSR for a month in Winter when I retire.


----------



## purrenh1

Wakey said:


> Was at SSR last week, definitely no security checkpoints etc when walking from Grandstand side (entering next to Cirque). Which kind of makes it all pointless really. I’m sure someone with nefarious intent could work that one out, but they’d have to go in via SSR gatehouse.
> SSR was fantastic we thought. First time in new rooms, 1 bed, and it really was spot on. We were in the Grandstand building adjacent to Grandstand Pool (closest building to main building) and location was spot on. Loved the serenity of SSR during the park madness, and they have a good quick serve and Sunshine margarita.


I'm trying SSR for first time in 2 weeks (AKL owner). What is good at quick serve? And do you mean the Artist's Palette? How is the pool bar food?


----------



## Wakey

purrenh1 said:


> I'm trying SSR for first time in 2 weeks (AKL owner). What is good at quick serve? And do you mean the Artist's Palette? How is the pool bar food?


We found most of it good at Artist’s Pallet. Saratoga Salad, cheese and ham toasted sandwiches, flatbread pizzas (they have a real pizza oven), roasted chicken. 
We only sat around High Springs pool where they just have the pre made meals (salads and wraps, wraps are average), they have some reportedly very good fish tacos at Paddock bar, but we never went.
We absolutely loved SSR, can’t wait to go back.


----------



## bp2412

My wife and I had the fish tacos at the Paddock pool bar on our trip last September and we both enjoyed them.  Came with french fries and we both thought it was a decent amount of food.  I'd recommend if you are at the pool or if your room is close by.


----------



## SwanVT2

bp2412 said:


> My wife and I had the fish tacos at the Paddock pool bar on our trip last September and we both enjoyed them.  Came with french fries and we both thought it was a decent amount of food.  I'd recommend if you are at the pool or if your room is close by.


Ditto!! I also like their salads


----------



## han22735

Turf club reopening 2/3!


----------



## Maleficent's Dad

The Jackal said:


> BWV, BCV and BRV also have them in studios. Remove them from SSR, remove them from all.  Why is this only SSR?


Just a quick note - I thought that I had read that the refurbished *studio* rooms at SSR had pulldown Murphy beds.  My kids spent a week in December in a studio, and there was definitely no pulldown.  DW and I spent one night in the studio with them.  Room 1532 Congress Park.
Not sure if I was misinformed about studios at SSR, but this studio definitely did not have the pulldown!


----------



## kes601

Maleficent's Dad said:


> Just a quick note - I thought that I had read that the refurbished *studio* rooms at SSR had pulldown Murphy beds.  My kids spent a week in December in a studio, and there was definitely no pulldown.  DW and I spent one night in the studio with them.  Room 1532 Congress Park.
> Not sure if I was misinformed about studios at SSR, but this studio definitely did not have the pulldown!


They do all have pull down beds.  This was completed around or before October.  Perhaps you / kids just didn’t notice it.  You pull down above the couch and the couch collapses.


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

Just got back from an 8 night stay at SSR ( 2BR and Studio) and the room refurb was very well done.  We own at BLT and BWV and these rooms are nicer in many ways.  Since we had a car location was not really a big deal.  We ate at Artist Palate and Paddock Grill for lunch and both had pretty good food.  Being close to Disney Springs was also really nice.

We've been thinking of adding more points and after this last stay SSR is definitely in the running!


----------



## LiamsDISMom

kes601 said:


> They do all have pull down beds.  This was completed around or before October.  Perhaps you / kids just didn’t notice it.  You pull down above the couch and the couch collapses.


There are a few random one bedrooms that do not have a pull down trundle bed too. I had one in May. Moved rooms due to an issue. First one had it, the second one did not. They were both refurbished rooms. Just a very slight difference in the setup.


----------



## kes601

LiamsDISMom said:


> There are a few random one bedrooms that do not have a pull down trundle bed too. I had one in May. Moved rooms due to an issue. First one had it, the second one did not. They were both refurbished rooms. Just a very slight difference in the setup.


The post I responded to was specifically about studios not having pull down Murphy beds….

ETA: The refurb also was not done in May so if in an non-refurbed room then you would not have had a trundle bed.


----------



## MMSM

LiamsDISMom said:


> There are a few random one bedrooms that do not have a pull down trundle bed too. I had one in May. Moved rooms due to an issue. First one had it, the second one did not. They were both refurbished rooms. Just a very slight difference in the setup.


So there are still one bedrooms that have pull out sofas?


----------



## LiamsDISMom

kes601 said:


> The post I responded to was specifically about studios not having pull down Murphy beds….


Oh sorry! Totally read that wrong! I had in my head the 5th sleeper pull down bed was what they were talking about.  It had a pull down Murphy bed, just not the 5th sleeper pull down single bed.


----------



## kes601

MMSM said:


> So there are still one bedrooms that have pull out sofas?


A trundle bed is the one that folds down from under the TV.  This is different from a Murphy bed above the couch.

ALL rooms have Murphy beds above the couch.


----------



## MMSM

kes601 said:


> A trundle bed is the one that folds down from under the TV.  This is different from a Murphy bed above the couch.
> 
> ALL rooms have Murphy beds above the couch.


I booked (rented points) a one bedroom for April because I thought all one bedroom had Murphy bed and trundle bed. I have two teenagers. Is this not true?


----------



## kes601

MMSM said:


> I booked (rented points) a one bedroom for April because I thought all one bedroom had Murphy bed and trundle bed. I have two teenagers. Is this not true?


They should all have them.  OP stated they stayed in May, this was prior to the refurb being done so not all rooms would have had them at that point in time.


----------



## LiamsDISMom

MMSM said:


> I booked (rented points) a one bedroom for April because I thought all one bedroom had Murphy bed and trundle bed. I have two teenagers. Is this not true?


I think it is only a few here and there that don't. I wish I remembered my room number but I did post it in a Saratoga Facebook group shortly after we got back. There was one other poster that had the same thing. It was Grandstand, Building right next to the pool. Definitely fully refurbished room at the time, brand new. Not an accessible room or anything else majorly different about it.  But it definitely did not have the trundle bed 5th sleeper.  ETA: it did have a connecting door in the living room on the far right when looking at the TV, which is why there wasn't enough room for the trundle. The first room did not have a connecting door there.


----------



## Maleficent's Dad

kes601 said:


> They do all have pull down beds.  This was completed around or before October.  Perhaps you / kids just didn’t notice it.  You pull down above the couch and the couch collapses.


Yes, you are right, the couch was a pull down.  I misspoke - I meant to say there was no 5th sleeper in a studio, which for some reason I thought there would be.  My mistake.


----------



## kes601

LiamsDISMom said:


> I think it is only a few here and there that don't. I wish I remembered my room number but I did post it in a Saratoga Facebook group shortly after we got back. There was one other poster that had the same thing. It was Grandstand, Building right next to the pool. Definitely fully refurbished room at the time, brand new. Not an accessible room or anything else majorly different about it.  But it definitely did not have the trundle bed 5th sleeper.  ETA: it did have a connecting door in the living room on the far right when looking at the TV, which is why there wasn't enough room for the trundle. The first room did not have a connecting door there.


So you are saying "trundle" bed which is something that would pull out from under another bed.  I'm referring to the smaller than twin bed that should flip down from the console under the TV.  I'm not understanding how a door to the right of the TV would prevent this from being in the room.  Just confused so seeking clarification.


----------



## LiamsDISMom

kes601 said:


> So you are saying "trundle" bed which is something that would pull out from under another bed.  I'm referring to the smaller than twin bed that should flip down from the console under the TV.  I'm not understanding how a door to the right of the TV would prevent this from being in the room.  Just confused so seeking clarification.



It's the 5th sleeper under the TV that was missing, not trundle. My first room before I moved had it and second one didn't. The second one bedroom only slept 4. King in bedroom and Murphy in living room. There was a small skinny console like table under the TV instead.


----------



## kes601

LiamsDISMom said:


> It's the 5th sleeper under the TV that was missing, not trundle. My first room before I moved had it and second one didn't. The second one bedroom only slept 4. King in bedroom and Murphy in living room. There was a small skinny console like table under the TV instead.


Odd.  Curious if maybe they ran out of the fold down beds and replaced (or will replace) once back available.


----------



## The Jackal

Maleficent's Dad said:


> Yes, you are right, the couch was a pull down.  I misspoke - I meant to say there was no 5th sleeper in a studio, which for some reason I thought there would be.  My mistake.


There is no 5th sleeping space in a SSR studio. The small fold down was put in 1 and 2 bedrooms at SSR. My point from above is that if DVC wants to remove them from SSR 1 and 2 bedrooms.  They should also remove them from BWV, BCV and BRV studios. Those studios are basically the same size and layout of SSR studios and are all within 1-3 square feet. Those studios were originally a queen size bed and a sofa bed. No fold down bed under the TV. They did not put them in the 1 and 2 bedrooms at those resorts (BWV has no dedicated 2 bedrooms all lock offs).  SSR and most other 1 bedrooms are rated for 5 to sleep plus 1 child under 3 years of age. So adding the small fold down bed makes sense. SSR owners paid for this to be added and if DVC were to remove it, they should have to credit the owners for the removal and they, themselves pay all the labor.   I just cannot find a reason to remove them. They have been installed in at least 6 other DVC resorts.  Remove it from one, I say remove them from all.  They probably cannot remove them from VGF, PVB and RIV, I do not own any of those and I would suspect it is written in the contract, just like OKW will have 2 queen beds.


----------



## MMSM

Are there any rooms in the Springs section that overlook the main pool?


----------



## kes601

MMSM said:


> Are there any rooms in the Springs section that overlook the main pool?


Doesn’t appear so.  You can see room views from the link below.

https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/disneys-saratoga-springs-resort-spa


----------



## DonMacGregor

MMSM said:


> Are there any rooms in the Springs section that overlook the main pool?


No. The closest rooms in The Springs are across Broadway..


----------



## SwanVT2

Are they still doing morning yoga at SSR? We will be there last week of February


----------



## NALA 24

Later this week, we will be staying at SSR for the first time.  Do they sell cases or 12 packs of bottled water at the gift shop or quick service area? We were able to purchase the bottled water at POP the last time we were there.

Thank you.


----------



## kes601

NALA 24 said:


> Later this week, we will be staying at SSR for the first time.  Do they sell cases or 12 packs of bottled water at the gift shop or quick service area? We were able to purchase the bottled water at POP the last time we were there.
> 
> Thank you.


I can’t specifically state for SSR, but we have not seen the multi-packs of water since July of ‘21.  We were back in September and December and there were no multi-packs anywhere.


----------



## peacefrogdog

Does the resort have rules regarding only being able to park near where your villa is located? Or for example, if my villa is in one of the non-preferred locations, could we actually park our car at Congress park for example to make it easier to walk over to Disney Springs.


----------



## MissLiss279

peacefrogdog said:


> Does the resort have rules regarding only being able to park near where your villa is located? Or for example, if my villa is in one of the non-preferred locations, could we actually park our car at Congress park for example to make it easier to walk over to Disney Springs.


If there are rules against that, I don’t know about them. I have done that previously. I just didn’t park too close to where the elevators for those rooms would be.


----------



## cwaltjen

peacefrogdog said:


> Does the resort have rules regarding only being able to park near where your villa is located? Or for example, if my villa is in one of the non-preferred locations, could we actually park our car at Congress park for example to make it easier to walk over to Disney Springs.


We did this all the time when we were there in July.  I don't know of any rule against it either.


----------



## CarolynFH

peacefrogdog said:


> Does the resort have rules regarding only being able to park near where your villa is located? Or for example, if my villa is in one of the non-preferred locations, could we actually park our car at Congress park for example to make it easier to walk over to Disney Springs.


Once you're in the gate, no one checks where you go or where you park.  As above, just be considerate of those who are actually staying there.


----------



## Nicoal13

Just went to do my online check in for a stay in February. We have a standard studio and love the Paddock area. However, in the options for room location during check in, the Paddock area was not available. All I could pick from was Grandstand, Near Pool or Near Bus Stop. I know I've requested Paddock in the past. Did something change?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Nicoal13 said:


> Just went to do my online check in for a stay in February. We have a standard studio and love the Paddock area. However, in the options for room location during check in, the Paddock area was not available. All I could pick from was Grandstand, Near Pool or Near Bus Stop. I know I've requested Paddock in the past. Did something change?



You are better off having MS put a note on your reservation to request The Paddock rather than using MDE.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

E2ME2 said:


> BUY THE DVC-GOLF MEMBER PACKAGE !
> Last Year was my First Disney Golf experience.  My DW bought the DVC-Golf package for me as a retirement gift.
> For $100 you get 4 Rounds at Oak-Trail (9-Hole Course), 4 Twilight Rounds at either  Palm/Magnolia/LBV , 6 Buckets of Range Balls, 4 Companion Passes, 6 Guest Passes, 8 Rounds of Foot Golf, a DVC-Golf Hat, and a DVC Golf-Bag Tag.
> Well worth the $100!   I still have 2 Twilight rounds left, & 1-Oak Trail , that I will use in January 2022.
> Then I will buy the package again for 2022-2023
> There's even a dedicated DVC Golf Concierge at 407-454-5081 x2209
> & you can book 1 Week in advance..
> ENJOY!


Do you have to have the Blue Card membership to purchase the DVC Golf package?  Hubby would love this, but we will only have the white card.


----------



## CarolynFH

Nicoal13 said:


> Just went to do my online check in for a stay in February. We have a standard studio and love the Paddock area. However, in the options for room location during check in, the Paddock area was not available. All I could pick from was Grandstand, Near Pool or Near Bus Stop. I know I've requested Paddock in the past. Did something change?


Ignore, skip over, leave blank the request section of online checkin.  Ask MS to note your request for Paddock.  Assuming that you're the DVC owner, you can contact them via the member website chat, email or phone; if you're not the owner, you'll need to ask the owner to submit your request.


----------



## cwaltjen

Nicoal13 said:


> Just went to do my online check in for a stay in February. We have a standard studio and love the Paddock area. However, in the options for room location during check in, the Paddock area was not available. All I could pick from was Grandstand, Near Pool or Near Bus Stop. I know I've requested Paddock in the past. Did something change?



We always have touring plans fax our request.  We've gotten the location we've wanted all but one time.


----------



## Djsbride

I'm second guessing my room request now! We have an upcoming reservation for a 1 bedroom villa, it's me, my DH and my sons ages 11 and soon to be 9. We're actually going to be celebrating my son's 9th birthday. This is our first time staying at SSR and our second time at WDW. As a family we usually prefer smaller boutique hotels and during our first stay we all loved the beach club. This trip we're not spending a lot of days at the park, as a matter of fact our trip is a 7 day stay and we're only going to be at the parks for 2 days. This is more of a relax by the pool, explore DS and explore other hotels type of trip. We booked using my father in law's RCI points and were able to get SSR for an extremely cheap price so that's why we're going there. I'm excited as it looks really nice but I'm concerned that the building I requested IF I get it was not the best. I requested paddock building 12 room 6645 through touringplans, mainly because of its proximity to DS springs. We have ADRs to eat at the DS almost every day and we plan on walking. My children prefer quieter pools / hot tubs than the more noisy one as they enjoy more swimming alone than with a lot of people around so I thought that even though bldg 12 is farther from the paddock pool, it was close enough to the congress park one which seems to be a quiet pool. My husband on the other side, prefers to have a pool bar nearby so he can drink and snack while the kids are at the pool.

We won't have our own car, we'll be taking the bus to the parks and walking or taking the boat to DS and taking an uber to the other hotels where we have activities planned. Having said all that, I'm not sure that the location is the best for us. I'm in very good shape but my kids hate walking and complain all the time, typical kids! My husband walks super slow and he's not the most athletic one. Is there a better location that you can suggest? I know it's just a request and nothing is guaranteed but we arrive in 10 days so if I have time to modify my request I'd like to do so.

One last question, do I have to bring my own dishwasher soap and laundry detergent? I'm placing an order on instant cart from publix and I don't know if that's something I need to *** as well or if I could buy it onsite or if the hotel provides it.
Thank you!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Djsbride said:


> I'm second guessing my room request now! We have an upcoming reservation for a 1 bedroom villa, it's me, my DH and my sons ages 11 and soon to be 9. We're actually going to be celebrating my son's 9th birthday. This is our first time staying at SSR and our second time at WDW. As a family we usually prefer smaller boutique hotels and during our first stay we all loved the beach club. This trip we're not spending a lot of days at the park, as a matter of fact our trip is a 7 day stay and we're only going to be at the parks for 2 days. This is more of a relax by the pool, explore DS and explore other hotels type of trip. We booked using my father in law's RCI points and were able to get SSR for an extremely cheap price so that's why we're going there. I'm excited as it looks really nice but I'm concerned that the building I requested IF I get it was not the best. I requested paddock building 12 room 6645 through touringplans, mainly because of its proximity to DS springs. We have ADRs to eat at the DS almost every day and we plan on walking. My children prefer quieter pools / hot tubs than the more noisy one as they enjoy more swimming alone than with a lot of people around so I thought that even though bldg 12 is farther from the paddock pool, it was close enough to the congress park one which seems to be a quiet pool. My husband on the other side, prefers to have a pool bar nearby so he can drink and snack while the kids are at the pool.
> 
> We won't have our own car, we'll be taking the bus to the parks and walking or taking the boat to DS and taking an uber to the other hotels where we have activities planned. Having said all that, I'm not sure that the location is the best for us. I'm in very good shape but my kids hate walking and complain all the time, typical kids! My husband walks super slow and he's not the most athletic one. Is there a better location that you can suggest? I know it's just a request and nothing is guaranteed but we arrive in 10 days so if I have time to modify my request I'd like to do so.
> 
> One last question, do I have to bring my own dishwasher soap and laundry detergent? I'm placing an order on instant cart from publix and I don't know if that's something I need to *** as well or if I could buy it onsite or if the hotel provides it.
> Thank you!


The Congress park pool is very quiet and a nice relaxing spot to swim. The walk to the Paddock pool would be a shlep for sure. As you pointed out, the Paddock Pool has Paddock Grill, whereas the Congress Park Pool has no food location. However, if you get that building, you won't be too far from The Carriage House as well, and the quick serve there, Artist's Palette.

As far as walking to DS, I think it's a toss-up between walking to the boat dock, or just taking the bridge at Congress. Neither is very far and both are pleasant walks. It depends on where you want to end up (IE how far you need to walk) AFTER you get to DS. We prefer to stay in the Preferred Villas (The Springs and Congress Park), and that Bldg. 12 is the next closest to Preferred without paying for Preferred.

Yes, there is DW and laundry detergent in the villa, and you can ask for more at any time.

As to transpo to and from the Parks, we always rent a car or Uber these days, so I'm not up on the bus situation (which is why we stopped using them regardless of resort). I do know that, depending on where you are in the loop, you could be at the last stop before the bus heads out and you could be faced with full busses and long waits. Others can tell you whether the stop at Congress Park (the closest for you) is at the beginning or the end of the loop.


----------



## The Jackal

The Congress Park bust stop is #4 out of 5 bus stops. Unless it is super busy getting on the bus there is snot bad. The Springs, the last stop does get passed by by busses that are full during busy times.


----------



## cwaltjen

Djsbride said:


> I'm second guessing my room request now! We have an upcoming reservation for a 1 bedroom villa, it's me, my DH and my sons ages 11 and soon to be 9. We're actually going to be celebrating my son's 9th birthday. This is our first time staying at SSR and our second time at WDW. As a family we usually prefer smaller boutique hotels and during our first stay we all loved the beach club. This trip we're not spending a lot of days at the park, as a matter of fact our trip is a 7 day stay and we're only going to be at the parks for 2 days. This is more of a relax by the pool, explore DS and explore other hotels type of trip. We booked using my father in law's RCI points and were able to get SSR for an extremely cheap price so that's why we're going there. I'm excited as it looks really nice but I'm concerned that the building I requested IF I get it was not the best. I requested paddock building 12 room 6645 through touringplans, mainly because of its proximity to DS springs. We have ADRs to eat at the DS almost every day and we plan on walking. My children prefer quieter pools / hot tubs than the more noisy one as they enjoy more swimming alone than with a lot of people around so I thought that even though bldg 12 is farther from the paddock pool, it was close enough to the congress park one which seems to be a quiet pool. My husband on the other side, prefers to have a pool bar nearby so he can drink and snack while the kids are at the pool.
> 
> We won't have our own car, we'll be taking the bus to the parks and walking or taking the boat to DS and taking an uber to the other hotels where we have activities planned. Having said all that, I'm not sure that the location is the best for us. I'm in very good shape but my kids hate walking and complain all the time, typical kids! My husband walks super slow and he's not the most athletic one. Is there a better location that you can suggest? I know it's just a request and nothing is guaranteed but we arrive in 10 days so if I have time to modify my request I'd like to do so.
> 
> One last question, do I have to bring my own dishwasher soap and laundry detergent? I'm placing an order on instant cart from publix and I don't know if that's something I need to *** as well or if I could buy it onsite or if the hotel provides it.
> Thank you!



I prefer to stay in Congress park, but when we had a standard room last summer we went with the same request you have in.  It is the closest standard view to Disney springs.  I also don't think the walk to the congress pool is far either.  My son enjoys quieter pools as well, and that's the pool we visited.  I don't think the resort is as spread out as it seems.  We've always stayed in Congress park or Paddock, and found that walking to the main pool, or Disney springs not to be bad at all.  My son also walks to the basketball courts and fitness center which are a little further away, but still not a bad walk in my opinion.

In my opinion I think you're requesting the perfect spot!  You'll be able to go to the paddock pool, which has the bar and food, and also congress park isn't far.  You can also walk to the main pool with food and drink options.


----------



## Louis morrell

Good luck with your request. We requested Grandstand for our December trip. We got Carousel I made the request by chat 10 months out. We got the farthest section from the Carriage House, the farthest building in that section from bus stop and the farthest room from the elevator. 3 strikes on the first day of our vacation.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Louis morrell said:


> Good luck with your request. We requested Grandstand for our December trip. We got Carousel I made the request by chat 10 months out. We got the farthest section from the Carriage House, the farthest building in that section from bus stop and the farthest room from the elevator. 3 strikes on the first day of our vacation.


But you were close to the treehouses...


----------



## Louis morrell

DonMacGregor said:


> But you were close to the treehouses...


Yes, yes we were.


----------



## cwaltjen

Louis morrell said:


> Good luck with your request. We requested Grandstand for our December trip. We got Carousel I made the request by chat 10 months out. We got the farthest section from the Carriage House, the farthest building in that section from bus stop and the farthest room from the elevator. 3 strikes on the first day of our vacation.


I've had good luck using touring plans for room requests.


----------



## DsneyDude1

I just emailed MS Friday from the DVC site. Got an email same day (evening) confirming my request with obligatory "no guarantees" verbiage.


----------



## Boomatt

Does anyone know if the walkway from SSR to the Westside of Disney Springs is reopened yet? it was closed all through COVID and during our last trip in October it was still closed. Heading down this weekend and again a week later.


----------



## BWVPam

Hi All,

We are planning a trip to SSR for May.  Usually stay at BWV, BCV, or OKW.  I want to request a room near the Paddock Pool area (2 BR Dedicated).  I was trying to look at the maps to get close to that area, and wondered if the rooms in 5501 area would be a good request.  I know they don't honor all requests, but thought I would try anyway.  For those of you who stay there often, would this be a good request?

P.S. - we will have our 6month old grandson with us, along with adult son, daughter and son-in-law.

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## CarolynFH

BWVPam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are planning a trip to SSR for May.  Usually stay at BWV, BCV, or OKW.  I want to request a room near the Paddock Pool area (2 BR Dedicated).  I was trying to look at the maps to get close to that area, and wondered if the rooms in 5501 area would be a good request.  I know they don't honor all requests, but thought I would try anyway.  For those of you who stay there often, would this be a good request?
> 
> P.S. - we will have our 6month old grandson with us, along with adult son, daughter and son-in-law.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pam


Based on our experience last June, yes, building 55 would be close to the Paddock pool as well as the bus stop there and would be a good location for your family. Building 51 would be an alternative because it’s on the other side of the pool complex, so just as close. To maximize your chances of getting what you want, I’d chat/email MS and request “building 55 or 51” and make that my only request.


----------



## Boomatt

BWVPam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are planning a trip to SSR for May.  Usually stay at BWV, BCV, or OKW.  I want to request a room near the Paddock Pool area (2 BR Dedicated).  I was trying to look at the maps to get close to that area, and wondered if the rooms in 5501 area would be a good request.  I know they don't honor all requests, but thought I would try anyway.  For those of you who stay there often, would this be a good request?
> 
> P.S. - we will have our 6month old grandson with us, along with adult son, daughter and son-in-law.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pam


That would be building 10 which is the building next-door to the paddock pool. You could also go with building nine which is on the other side of the paddock pool. So, if you’re looking to be next to the pool you’ve picked the right spot.


----------



## CarolynFH

BWVPam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are planning a trip to SSR for May.  Usually stay at BWV, BCV, or OKW.  I want to request a room near the Paddock Pool area (2 BR Dedicated).  I was trying to look at the maps to get close to that area, and wondered if the rooms in 5501 area would be a good request.  I know they don't honor all requests, but thought I would try anyway.  For those of you who stay there often, would this be a good request?
> 
> P.S. - we will have our 6month old grandson with us, along with adult son, daughter and son-in-law.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pam


Be aware that the numbering system for SSR buildings can be confusing.  When we stayed there in June 2021, our MDE account said that our room was in Building 45, which contains villas 4501-4836, and that's how it was labeled on the outside.  The building you are asking about is building 55, which contains villas 5501-5836, and I suggest you also request building 51, which contains villas 5101-5346 and is on the other side of the Paddock pool.  Those two buildings are also known as buildings 10 and 9, which makes it exceedingly confusing for making requests!


----------



## JCMCM

I feel like this is a super random question, but here goes . . . we're headed to SSR with wonderful friends and there will be a total of 7 of us (4 40-somethings and 3 teenagers) in a 2 bedroom.  We've opted for the dedicated 2 bedroom standard because that gives us more "real beds" but I hate that leaves us with 1 teensy patio/balcony with 2 measly chairs.  We're all big "fresh air and sunshine" people and clearly someone  with a different mindset designed this space.    I know at least we adults would love to sit outside for coffee in the morning and wine in the evening (or morning too -- no judgment here) and at least one of the kids usually hangs out with us outside as well.  

Any suggestions for conveniently located places we could easily pop over to and sit outside together?  Should I just request to be close to a pool?  I'm not familiar enough with SSR to know if they have benches, tables, etc. scattered about.  Thoughts?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BWVPam

Boomatt said:


> That would be building 10 which is the building next-door to the paddock pool. You could also go with building nine which is on the other side of the paddock pool. So, if you’re looking to be next to the pool you’ve picked the right spot.


thank you for your help


----------



## BWVPam

CarolynFH said:


> Be aware that the numbering system for SSR buildings can be confusing.  When we stayed there in June 2021, our MDE account said that our room was in Building 45, which contains villas 4501-4836, and that's how it was labeled on the outside.  The building you are asking about is building 55, which contains villas 5501-5836, and I suggest you also request building 51, which contains villas 5101-5346 and is on the other side of the Paddock pool.  Those two buildings are also known as buildings 10 and 9, which makes it exceedingly confusing for making requests!


Thank you Carolyn for the clarification.  This is quite helpful.


----------



## MinnieMouse3

Does anyone know what the current pool hours are? We will be at SS for the first night in early March and I am trying to get an idea of what to expect!


----------



## han22735

BWVPam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are planning a trip to SSR for May.  Usually stay at BWV, BCV, or OKW.  I want to request a room near the Paddock Pool area (2 BR Dedicated).  I was trying to look at the maps to get close to that area, and wondered if the rooms in 5501 area would be a good request.  I know they don't honor all requests, but thought I would try anyway.  For those of you who stay there often, would this be a good request?
> 
> P.S. - we will have our 6month old grandson with us, along with adult son, daughter and son-in-law.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pam


We usually request "Paddock area, upper floor, near pool" and have always had good success getting that.


----------



## BWVPam

Thanks so much.


----------



## mrsdoubie

I’m staying 1 night at SSR in a non preferred room before my stay at the Poly. I requested the grandstand area just for the ease of being near the main building but I know it’s not guaranteed. Few questions…I’m assuming bell services will assist in getting myself and my luggage to the room, correct? And also is there an internal bus system like OKW has just in case I’m far away from the main building?


----------



## CarolynFH

mrsdoubie said:


> I’m staying 1 night at SSR in a non preferred room before my stay at the Poly. I requested the grandstand area just for the ease of being near the main building but I know it’s not guaranteed. Few questions…I’m assuming bell services will assist in getting myself and my luggage to the room, correct? And also is there an internal bus system like OKW has just in case I’m far away from the main building?


Yes and yes - in the sense that you can catch any park bus and it will bring you to the main building.  The buses pick up from the standard areas - Grandstand, Carousel and Paddock, in that order - and then travel to Congress Park and finally to the Springs, which is the stop for the main building.  There's also a bus that goes to Disney Springs, but we didn't use it, and I'm not quite sure that it goes the same direction as the park buses vs. opposite.


----------



## preemiemama

CarolynFH said:


> Yes and yes - in the sense that you can catch any park bus and it will bring you to the main building.  The buses pick up from the standard areas - Grandstand, Carousel and Paddock, in that order - and then travel to Congress Park and finally to the Springs, which is the stop for the main building.  There's also a bus that goes to Disney Springs, but we didn't use it, and I'm not quite sure that it goes the same direction as the park buses vs. opposite.


Typically the Disney Springs bus goes in the opposite direction, but occasionally it's not the case.  Our last stay there, the CMs in the gift shop told us to always ask to confirm it was just starting its route and would be going in reverse.


----------



## The Jackal

preemiemama said:


> Typically the Disney Springs bus goes in the opposite direction, but occasionally it's not the case.  Our last stay there, the CMs in the gift shop told us to always ask to confirm it was just starting its route and would be going in reverse.


From what I remember the DS bus goes Springs, Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park the back to Springs, then leaves. It cannot go backwards, the bus pick up areas are only in one direction, so the bus would have to do about 5 loops of the property to hit all the bus stops.  We usually take the boat.


----------



## Louis morrell

Hi think what I'm aboutvt write is correct but correct me if I'm wrong.
The DS bus has resort displayed on its sign on its first round then reverses directions and changes to the DS bus on the way out. At least that is how I understood it during our December stay.


----------



## elrod1

I've seen pics of the remodel on the Carriage House. I thought there was also to be work done on the porte-cochère, but haven't seen anything on that. Was I wrong on that? Any visible changes?


----------



## BWVPam

So I had some posts earlier talking about our May stay in a 2BR.  I requested Paddock area near pool and ground floor.  On touring plans, I selected room 5527.  It seemed to have the best view and closest to the bridge to the Springs area.  We do want to stay downstairs if at all possible since my daughter will have her 6 month old with us.  Anyone stay in that room?  Is it easy to get to the Paddock pool from that location?  

Also, we have never eaten at the Turf Club.  Thinking that may be a good place to eat on our arrive evening.  Thoughts?


----------



## SwanVT2

Do they still provide plastic utensils in the studios, or should we bring spoons for breakfast in the room? Thanks!


----------



## The Jackal

SwanVT2 said:


> Do they still provide plastic utensils in the studios, or should we bring spoons for breakfast in the room? Thanks!


Yes still plastic. They do not give you many.


----------



## Ikaikalani

Djsbride said:


> I'm second guessing my room request now! We have an upcoming reservation for a 1 bedroom villa, it's me, my DH and my sons ages 11 and soon to be 9. We're actually going to be celebrating my son's 9th birthday. This is our first time staying at SSR and our second time at WDW. As a family we usually prefer smaller boutique hotels and during our first stay we all loved the beach club. This trip we're not spending a lot of days at the park, as a matter of fact our trip is a 7 day stay and we're only going to be at the parks for 2 days. This is more of a relax by the pool, explore DS and explore other hotels type of trip. We booked using my father in law's RCI points and were able to get SSR for an extremely cheap price so that's why we're going there. I'm excited as it looks really nice but I'm concerned that the building I requested IF I get it was not the best. I requested paddock building 12 room 6645 through touringplans, mainly because of its proximity to DS springs. We have ADRs to eat at the DS almost every day and we plan on walking. My children prefer quieter pools / hot tubs than the more noisy one as they enjoy more swimming alone than with a lot of people around so I thought that even though bldg 12 is farther from the paddock pool, it was close enough to the congress park one which seems to be a quiet pool. My husband on the other side, prefers to have a pool bar nearby so he can drink and snack while the kids are at the pool.
> 
> We won't have our own car, we'll be taking the bus to the parks and walking or taking the boat to DS and taking an uber to the other hotels where we have activities planned. Having said all that, I'm not sure that the location is the best for us. I'm in very good shape but my kids hate walking and complain all the time, typical kids! My husband walks super slow and he's not the most athletic one. Is there a better location that you can suggest? I know it's just a request and nothing is guaranteed but we arrive in 10 days so if I have time to modify my request I'd like to do so.
> 
> One last question, do I have to bring my own dishwasher soap and laundry detergent? I'm placing an order on instant cart from publix and I don't know if that's something I need to *** as well or if I could buy it onsite or if the hotel provides it.
> Thank you!


I love all of our non park days!  We always rent a pontoon boat one day, nothing like buzzing about in front of MK and exploring other areas. Also like to enjoy the mini golf over by Blizzard beach. Have fun!!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

If anybody is there now, would you let me know if they still have magnets for sale at the shop? Thanks!


----------



## BK2014

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> If anybody is there now, would you let me know if they still have magnets for sale at the shop? Thanks!



If you are asking about resort specific magnets, they did not as of last weekend.  We went to the gift shop specifically for a SSR magnet and they were out of stock.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

BK2014 said:


> If you are asking about resort specific magnets, they did not as of last weekend.  We went to the gift shop specifically for a SSR magnet and they were out of stock.


Yeah, that's what I was asking for. Sigh... they released one late last year but it seems they're gone everywhere, can't even find it on eBay. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## SwanVT2

Does the Turf Club restaurant allow walk ups?


----------



## BK2014

SwanVT2 said:


> Does the Turf Club restaurant allow walk ups?



There is an option in MDE app to join the walk up list.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

1st stay at SSR!! And SOLO!!! Very excited! 

Sorry if it's been answered already but are all Standard Studios renovated or are some not finished? 
Also, is there construction going on?

This is my R & R, I NEED QUIET trip. Hoping for top floor, away from elevator, road noise & pool parties. LOL! Best suggestions?


----------



## CarolynFH

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> 1st stay at SSR!! And SOLO!!! Very excited!
> 
> Sorry if it's been answered already but are all Standard Studios renovated or are some not finished?
> Also, is there construction going on?
> 
> This is my R & R, I NEED QUIET trip. Hoping for top floor, away from elevator, road noise & pool parties. LOL! Best suggestions?


SSR villa renovations have been complete since last summer. I’m not sure whether they've finished the Carriage House or not.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CarolynFH said:


> SSR villa renovations have been complete since last summer. I’m not sure whether they've finished the Carriage House or not.


Everything is done.


----------



## SwanVT2

BK2014 said:


> There is an option in MDE app to join the walk up list.


I couldn't find what the select on the app to get there. Can you help me please? Thanks!


----------



## SwanVT2

Can you get postcard stamps at the front desk at Saratoga?


----------



## CarolynFH

SwanVT2 said:


> I couldn't find what the select on the app to get there. Can you help me please? Thanks!


In the app, touch the magnifying glass at the bottom to pull up Search. Type in Turf Club and click on Turf Club Bar & Grill. The option to Join Walk-up List will be there. Tap it, and voilà!


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Is there elevators in all the building at Saratoga? If not is there somewhere that will let you know which buildings have them?


----------



## bluecruiser

Hoppy-tn said:


> Is there elevators in all the building at Saratoga? If not is there somewhere that will let you know which buildings have them?


All buildings at SSR have elevators (unlike OKW, where only a few buildings have elevators).


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Thank you,
 we are considering buying old key direct, we are 49 and thinking elevators might be nice 10 years down the road So Saratoga might be a better choice for home resort, from what I have read it’s not that hard to get old key 7 months out if that’s where we wanted to go some for The spacious 1 bedrooms.plus looks like better eating options at Saratoga.


----------



## SwanVT2

Just wanted to report that we are here now. Pools are all packed and it has been hard to find places to sit because people do the leave a towel on the chair thing. Otherwise resort is lovely and quiet as always. I do notice that the new toilets flush super loud and you can hear your neighbor’s toilet flush but it isn’t a deal breaker. Drop down bed is super comfy.


----------



## MinnieMouse3

SwanVT2 said:


> Just wanted to report that we are here now. Pools are all packed and it has been hard to find places to sit because people do the leave a towel on the chair thing. Otherwise resort is lovely and quiet as always. I do notice that the new toilets flush super loud and you can hear your neighbor’s toilet flush but it isn’t a deal breaker. Drop down bed is super comfy.


Thank you for the report! What are the pool hours currently?


----------



## SwanVT2

MinnieMouse3 said:


> Thank you for the report! What are the pool hours currently?


10-10


----------



## SwanVT2

Is the grandstand pool closed? Maybe that is why paddock isn’t so busy.


----------



## SwanVT2

SwanVT2 said:


> Is the grandstand pool closed? Maybe that is why paddock isn’t so busy.


I confirmed it is.


----------



## SwanVT2

Just at the hot springs pool and noticed Donald is not at the splash area anymore! So sad!


----------



## purpliequeen

We've noticed the loud toilets at Kidani (AKL) and most recently, two weeks ago at Riviera Resort. I think this is now the norm at all DVC resorts - probably a mix of more powerful (water efficient) toilets + less noise resistant construction materials.


----------



## DonMacGregor

purpliequeen said:


> We've noticed the loud toilets at Kidani (AKL) and most recently, two weeks ago at Riviera Resort. I think this is now the norm at all DVC resorts - probably a mix of more powerful (water efficient) toilets + less noise resistant construction materials.


Probably swapping in the new Ferguson units.



> "_Bud, the toilets of today aren't worthy of the name. They come in designer colors and they're too low. And when you flush them, they make this little weak, almost apologetic sound. Not the Ferguson. It only comes in white. And when you flush it, 'BA-WOOSH'. That's a man's flush, Bud. A Ferguson says, 'I'm a toilet. Sit down and give me your best shot'_."


Al Bundy


----------



## DonMacGregor

All kidding aside, they are installing pressure-assist toilets everywhere now, and eliminating the old gravity fed models. They use less water, clog less often, and don't have condensation issues in humid weather (yes, sweaty toilets are a thing).


----------



## MMSM

Weird question and off topic for toliets, but when you use Mears and say you are in paddock or carousel and you have all luggage how do you get to main pick up area w luggage. Are you walking with it all? Sorry. Newbie here.


----------



## preemiemama

MMSM said:


> Weird question and off topic for toliets, but when you use Mears and say you are in paddock or carousel and you have all luggage how do you get to main pick up area w luggage. Are you walking with it all? Sorry. Newbie here.


Bell Services have golf carts- they will get you to your room when you arrive or back to main building for departure if you request it.


----------



## MMSM

preemiemama said:


> Bell Services have golf carts- they will get you to your room when you arrive or back to main building for departure if you request it.


Thanks!


----------



## Maleficent's Dad

Just to let you know, the 10-10 is NOT enforced.  Congress Park had people in before 9 AM every day this week.  If you wanted a table and came in any time after 9:30, you were out of luck.  The Paddock was also filled to capacity daily, and from the few times we went there, it was by 10 AM.  The Main Pool usually let guests in around 9:40 where people scrambled for tables and lounge chairs.  No swimming there until 10 when the lifeguards announced the pool being opened.


----------



## MMSM

Maleficent's Dad said:


> Just to let you know, the 10-10 is NOT enforced.  Congress Park had people in before 9 AM every day this week.  If you wanted a table and came in any time after 9:30, you were out of luck.  The Paddock was also filled to capacity daily, and from the few times we went there, it was by 10 AM.  The Main Pool usually let guests in around 9:40 where people scrambled for tables and lounge chairs.  No swimming there until 10 when the lifeguards announced the pool being opened.


We are staying at SSR for first time in April. This pool report does not sound wonderful.


----------



## The Jackal

Maleficent's Dad said:


> Just to let you know, the 10-10 is NOT enforced.  Congress Park had people in before 9 AM every day this week.  If you wanted a table and came in any time after 9:30, you were out of luck.  The Paddock was also filled to capacity daily, and from the few times we went there, it was by 10 AM.  The Main Pool usually let guests in around 9:40 where people scrambled for tables and lounge chairs.  No swimming there until 10 when the lifeguards announced the pool being opened.


Unless they reverted back to normal pool hours. The quiet pools they were allowing you to swim 24 hours a day in 2021.


----------



## SwanVT2

Maleficent's Dad said:


> Just to let you know, the 10-10 is NOT enforced.  Congress Park had people in before 9 AM every day this week.  If you wanted a table and came in any time after 9:30, you were out of luck.  The Paddock was also filled to capacity daily, and from the few times we went there, it was by 10 AM.  The Main Pool usually let guests in around 9:40 where people scrambled for tables and lounge chairs.  No swimming there until 10 when the lifeguards announced the pool being opened.


Yes the gates open. Good clarification!! I was at paddock at 9 to get us seats


----------



## DVCKing

Does anyone know if the bridge to Disney Springs that is closer to the Grandstand side is open yet or do you still have to use the walkway through Congress Park to get to the Springs?


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! If anyone will be at SSR in the next couple weeks, would you please take a picture of the March Recreation Calendar for me so I can post it on the Monthly Resort Recreation Calendar Thread? I’d truly appreciate it! Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## SwanVT2

DVCKing said:


> Does anyone know if the bridge to Disney Springs that is closer to the Grandstand side is open yet or do you still have to use the walkway through Congress Park to get to the Springs?


There’s a bridge?! I had no idea. That’s super cool.


----------



## zounderz

peacefrogdog said:


> Does the resort have rules regarding only being able to park near where your villa is located? Or for example, if my villa is in one of the non-preferred locations, could we actually park our car at Congress park for example to make it easier to walk over to Disney Springs.


We stayed at Congress Park and on the weekends there were no parking spaces for us to use close to our unit. This was problematic since my wife was in a wheelchair and needed assistance. I was not a happy camper.


----------



## karen4546

HI all!  We are owners @ AKV and currently have a standard studio and CL studio booked for October 10 for 4 nights each.  

I was looking on the site just now and I can get 5 nights in September for roughly the same points in a STANDARD 2 bedroom @ SSR.  

I have never stayed here.  

Could you tell me would you cancel the 2 studios in October for a full 5 nights in the 2 bedroom?   any tips on staying here?  are the rooms refurbished?  

While I love club level and I love AKV Jambo house, I have rarely used my points there.  We have stayed at CCV, Poly V., Riviera, BCV and BWV using our points and this trip in October will be the second time using our points there.  

thanks for any suggestions/advice.


----------



## LadybugsMum

If you want to be closer to Disney Springs and all be in one room, then yes you should do it. The refurb was finished last summer; so it's all done and you'll have a refurbed room. You'll also have a full kitchen and laundry which tips in favor of SSR if it were me.


----------



## karen4546

LadybugsMum said:


> If you want to be closer to Disney Springs and all be in one room, then yes you should do it. The refurb was finished last summer; so it's all done and you'll have a refurbed room. You'll also have a full kitchen and laundry which tips in favor of SSR if it were me.


Thanks!  Canceled akv clstudio oct. 10-14 and the standard studio.  Booked the 2br standard at Saratoga for less points and the rooms look lovely.

my dad was a horse racing fan and I saw a couple of photo opps when I googled the resort.  

I have done a lot with my measley 125 points purchase and snagging a 2 br for 5 nights is great!  We are a party of 4 adults but I love a full kitchen and living room.  

I still would love tips/advice


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

SwanVT2 said:


> Just at the hot springs pool and noticed Donald is not at the splash area anymore! So sad!


I know  We saw the Donald Duck in the photos of the pool area (and the schedule on the resort channel referred to it as the Donald Duck splash pad) but no Donald Duck. The kids were looking forward to it. Plus, the whole splash pad stopped spraying water the afternoon we were there. One of the lifeguards said the statue was removed because it was a safety hazard due to kids climbing on it.

Thankfully, the kids had a great time at the Paddock Pool's water playground. We had a great first trip to SSR and hopefully the grandstand splash pad will be open if we ever stay there again.


----------



## SwanVT2

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> I know  We saw the Donald Duck in the photos of the pool area (and the schedule on the resort channel referred to it as the Donald Duck splash pad) but no Donald Duck. The kids were looking forward to it. Plus, the whole splash pad stopped spraying water the afternoon we were there. One of the lifeguards said the statue was removed because it was a safety hazard due to kids climbing on it.
> 
> Thankfully, the kids had a great time at the Paddock Pool's water playground. We had a great first trip to SSR and hopefully the grandstand splash pad will be open if we ever stay there again.


We love the paddock pool. My daughter went down that slide a million times. That is a shame about the Donald splash pad.


----------



## peacefrogdog

zounderz said:


> We stayed at Congress Park and on the weekends there were no parking spaces for us to use close to our unit. This was problematic since my wife was in a wheelchair and needed assistance. I was not a happy camper.



I can see why you would be upset. We will be sure NOT to park there just to go to Disney Springs.


----------



## nlenguyen

For an upcoming trip we are going to be needing a lot of rooms, essentially it is a family reunion. 6 different family units. We want to get at least 1-2BD standard for the kitchen, this could be for 3 families although one family has to be in the living room. 
The following are some options:

2-2BD
1-3BD +1 studio
1-2BD + 2 studio
1-2BD + 3 studio

Any experience with having to book this many rooms or ease of having rooms closer together? Thank you for any help


----------



## peacefrogdog

nlenguyen said:


> For an upcoming trip we are going to be needing a lot of rooms, essentially it is a family reunion. 6 different family units. We want to get at least 1-2BD standard for the kitchen, this could be for 3 families although one family has to be in the living room.
> The following are some options:
> 
> 2-2BD
> 1-3BD +1 studio
> 1-2BD + 2 studio
> 1-2BD + 3 studio
> 
> Any experience with having to book this many rooms or ease of having rooms closer together? Thank you for any help



Haven't tried to get this many close together at SSR, but for AKV the most they could do was take requests for the same area of the building. I suspect they would say this as well at SSR.  
I thinking getting 2 x 2-bedrooms would be the most straightforward to get.


----------



## karen4546

nlenguyen said:


> For an upcoming trip we are going to be needing a lot of rooms, essentially it is a family reunion. 6 different family units. We want to get at least 1-2BD standard for the kitchen, this could be for 3 families although one family has to be in the living room.
> The following are some options:
> 
> 2-2BD
> 1-3BD +1 studio
> 1-2BD + 2 studio
> 1-2BD + 3 studio
> 
> Any experience with having to book this many rooms or ease of having rooms closer together? Thank you for any help


To have more room to spread out, I would get three 2 bedroom villas.  Make a request to be area/building - you may get lucky and be in the same floor.  I would book standard because to save the points.  Happy Family reunion!


----------



## Wakey

DVCKing said:


> Does anyone know if the bridge to Disney Springs that is closer to the Grandstand side is open yet or do you still have to use the walkway through Congress Park to get to the Springs?


Yes it’s open, we walked it numerous times at Xmas. I’m not aware they ever closed it?


----------



## CarolynFH

nlenguyen said:


> For an upcoming trip we are going to be needing a lot of rooms, essentially it is a family reunion. 6 different family units. We want to get at least 1-2BD standard for the kitchen, this could be for 3 families although one family has to be in the living room.
> The following are some options:
> 
> 2-2BD
> 1-3BD +1 studio
> 1-2BD + 2 studio
> 1-2BD + 3 studio
> 
> Any experience with having to book this many rooms or ease of having rooms closer together? Thank you for any help


I would look carefully at floor plans and beds and figure out who would sleep on which sleeping surface. Also think about privacy and that each family should have space they don’t share with another family - everyone needs some down time!

No matter what accommodations you end up booking, give MS all the confirmation numbers and ask that a “traveling with” notation be put on each one. That tells the room assigners to keep you as close together as possible.

Have fun!


----------



## Doingitagain

CarolynFH said:


> I would look carefully at floor plans and beds and figure out who would sleep on which sleeping surface. Also think about privacy and that each family should have space they don’t share with another family - everyone needs some down time!
> 
> No matter what accommodations you end up booking, give MS all the confirmation numbers and ask that a “traveling with” notation be put on each one. That tells the room assigners to keep you as close together as possible.
> 
> Have fun!


This is good advice!  Also look at how many bathrooms…when traveling in larger parties, we find it helps if each family party has their private space and bathroom.


----------



## sjdrr1313

zounderz said:


> We stayed at Congress Park and on the weekends there were no parking spaces for us to use close to our unit. This was problematic since my wife was in a wheelchair and needed assistance. I was not a happy camper.


We had this issue too. Come back from a long day at the parks and nowhere to park our car... We were in Congress park building 1. We like being in the preferred section for the nicer views of disney springs but people taking all the parking spaces when they aren't even staying in that building stinks. We also have a handicapped parking tag and even all those spaces were gone.


----------



## karen4546

karen4546 said:


> Thanks!  Canceled akv clstudio oct. 10-14 and the standard studio.  Booked the 2br standard at Saratoga for less points and the rooms look lovely.
> 
> my dad was a horse racing fan and I saw a couple of photo opps when I googled the resort.
> 
> I have done a lot with my measley 125 points purchase and snagging a 2 br for 5 nights is great!  We are a party of 4 adults but I love a full kitchen and living room.
> 
> I still would love tips/advice


I guess we will see Saratoga Springs later this year.  I switched us to 2 bedroom at CCV for September but we will be @ SSR soon.  The rooms look great!


----------



## Louise Potts

Hello all, are SSR still allowing deliveries from Instacart on day of arrival and do these HAVE to go to check in?


----------



## Jennasis

Have an upcoming stay at SSR and putting in my room request. Last stay we were in the Paddock which we loved and would like to request there again. We will be spending a lot of time in DS at night. Are we better off requesting the 6500-6800 building to be closer to Congress Park and the walkway or the 5500-5800 building to be closer to the lake Bridge to the carriage house/boat to DS?? We love the pool atvthe Paddock too.


----------



## wannabee

what order do the busses pick up for the parks?-- thanks- I'm sure this is asked often.


----------



## CarolynFH

wannabee said:


> what order do the busses pick up for the parks?-- thanks- I'm sure this is asked often.


Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park, Springs.

Learned that by heart, finally, last June when we stayed in Paddock building 45.  The Carousel bus stop is directly in front of that building, actually closer to that building than to either of the two Carousel buildings.  So I requested that same building for our SSR stay this coming July!


----------



## ef22

Does anyone know if you can hook up either a Roku or Firestick to the tvs?  Thanks.


----------



## sjdrr1313

Did we all see the price increase for DVC at SSR, OKW, and AKL today?


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Since renovations, are there tricks to operating THERMOSTATS in studios?

Probably will end up in Paddocks or Grandstand, so, won't be PREFERRED if that matters.
THX!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

sjdrr1313 said:


> Did we all see the price increase for DVC at SSR, OKW, and AKL today?



Resales?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Resales?


No, the direct prices all increased to $200pp today for SSR, OKW and AKL.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Just read: Mousekeeping returning to pre-Covid schedule???


----------



## mrsap

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Just read: Mousekeeping returning to pre-Covid schedule???



Yes! I posted it on the News Thread on Thursday!! Here’s the article *HERE*

*It began again on 3/20…*

Guests staying at _Disney's Riviera Resort_, _Disney's Old Key West Resort_, and _Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort_ should be aware that housekeeping will soon be tending to guest rooms more frequently, as the original cleaning schedule (that is, the schedule that was followed before the pandemic began) will be officially restored at these resorts on March 20, 2022.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

mrsap said:


> Yes! I posted it on the News Thread on Thursday!! Here’s the article *HERE*
> 
> *It began again on 3/20…*
> 
> Guests staying at _Disney's Riviera Resort_, _Disney's Old Key West Resort_, and _Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort_ should be aware that housekeeping will soon be tending to guest rooms more frequently, as the original cleaning schedule (that is, the schedule that was followed before the pandemic began) will be officially restored at these resorts on March 20, 2022.



Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## The Jackal

ef22 said:


> Does anyone know if you can hook up either a Roku or Firestick to the tvs?  Thanks.


Yes you can


----------



## kmeurs521

ef22 said:


> Does anyone know if you can hook up either a Roku or Firestick to the tvs?  Thanks.


Yes, we hooked up a Roku in July


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

1st time SSR!!!  Solo R & R trip.
Best Grandstand studio for QUIET balcony? 
Top floor is fine (found noise above can be loud at OKW since they removed carpeting)
Hoping to avoid traffic noise? 
Am I dreaming?


----------



## The Jackal

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> 1st time SSR!!!  Solo R & R trip.
> Best Grandstand studio for QUIET balcony?
> Top floor is fine (found noise above can be loud at OKW since they removed carpeting)
> Hoping to avoid traffic noise?
> Am I dreaming?


I have never heard anyone above us at SSR. Just people running down the hallway. SSR rooms are probably the quietest ones in DVC.


----------



## Klinger13

I’m so excited to join this thread! My first DVC contract passed ROFR this morning so now I just have to wait for closing. Yay!!!   I’ve never even stayed at SSR but I love the proximity to Disney Springs & I grew up less than an hour from the actual Saratoga Springs NY, so it’s like a nod to my earlier years.  Super excited to read lots of this thread & start planning trips!


----------



## mrsap

Klinger13 said:


> I’m so excited to join this thread! My first DVC contract passed ROFR this morning so now I just have to wait for closing. Yay!!!   I’ve never even stayed at SSR but I love the proximity to Disney Springs & I grew up less than an hour from the actual Saratoga Springs NY, so it’s like a nod to my earlier years.  Super excited to read lots of this thread & start planning trips!



Congrats!! Welcome Home!!!


----------



## bp2412

Klinger13 said:


> I’m so excited to join this thread! My first DVC contract passed ROFR this morning so now I just have to wait for closing. Yay!!!   I’ve never even stayed at SSR but I love the proximity to Disney Springs & I grew up less than an hour from the actual Saratoga Springs NY, so it’s like a nod to my earlier years.  Super excited to read lots of this thread & start planning trips!


We were in the same position as you in mid-2020.  Bought resale without staying, and my wife is from Cohoes, NY and we see signs for Saratoga Springs on the highway whenever we visit family so she is originally from the area as well.  We have now stayed 3 times, just us but that will be changing soon for future trips, and had great times each time.  First trip was just a resort trip and we loved how close we were to DS as we had dinner and drinks there every night and loved being close enough to walk in the morning to Gideon's to have their coffees and not have to mess with the virtual queue.  You'll enjoy it- congrats!


----------



## Klinger13

mrsap said:


> Congrats!! Welcome Home!!!


Thank you!! 



bp2412 said:


> We were in the same position as you in mid-2020.  Bought resale without staying, and my wife is from Cohoes, NY and we see signs for Saratoga Springs on the highway whenever we visit family so she is originally from the area as well.  We have now stayed 3 times, just us but that will be changing soon for future trips, and had great times each time.  First trip was just a resort trip and we loved how close we were to DS as we had dinner and drinks there every night and loved being close enough to walk in the morning to Gideon's to have their coffees and not have to mess with the virtual queue.  You'll enjoy it- congrats!


Thank you & what a small world! My 2 grown children live in Cohoes so I visit them up there every month or two! My youngest & I live in South Jersey and we’re the travelers. She’s almost 11 & she’s such a leisurely Disney traveler. We’re early birds who like to hit the parks early then swim all afternoon & either hop back out in the evening or just go have a nice dinner and call it a day. With Disney Springs right next door, SSR will be a perfect fit for us.


----------



## Bjaiken77

Just checking - are all the pools currently open?  Thanks!


----------



## UrsulaTime

New here...I'm just wondering if we can book a spa service if we aren't staying at SSR that day?


----------



## Goldfish Are Feral

UrsulaTime said:


> New here...I'm just wondering if we can book a spa service if we aren't staying at SSR that day?


Absolutely. I think if you are driving you just have to tell them that you booked a spa service. Or you can just take a Disney bus from Disney Springs and get off at The Springs.


----------



## disneyfan123

Just finishing up our welcome home trip at SSR, here's a couple of pics from our 1 bedroom villa, room 5745 in Paddock. It was a great location, as the bus stop and pool were right down the stairs (which were a few steps from our doors), and the bridge to the Springs was, obviously, right there, too. That made it super easy to get to the main building/pool.

It was our first time in a 1 bedroom and it was great. We spent the first 3 nights in a studio at AKL so the extra room was greatly appreciated! 

I highly recommend this room/section of the resort.


----------



## UA DVC Member

We just got back this Saturday from a stay at SSR. To answer a couple questions above:  first, all pools are open. second, the Senses spa at SSR is not currently open. Normally when it’s open, you don’t need to be staying there to get an appointment, but currently it’s not open at all.


----------



## erionm

UrsulaTime said:


> New here...I'm just wondering if we can book a spa service if we aren't staying at SSR that day?


The Spa at SSR has not yet reopened.  No word on when it will.


----------



## UrsulaTime

UA DVC Member said:


> We just got back this Saturday from a stay at SSR. To answer a couple questions above:  first, all pools are open. second, the Senses spa at SSR is not currently open. Normally when it’s open, you don’t need to be staying there to get an appointment, but currently it’s not open at all.


Has anyone ever tried the spa treatments? I can't remember where, but somewhere I saw a few promotional clips and it looked amazing


----------



## lizdis1

Headed back to SSR in May! Our WL for one night came through. Does anyone know where the changing room/showers are? I figure we can change and use the pool before our room is ready. I know the bathroom is behind high rock, but not sure where the locker room is. thanks!


----------



## aleh021

Has there been any words on the Spa reopening?
I'm sure its been asked before lol.


----------



## kes601

aleh021 said:


> Has there been any words on the Spa reopening?
> I'm sure its been asked before lol.


Not yet.


----------



## NeutralNovice

Question about parking at SSR, specifically Congress Park.

Does parking at that area of the resort get congested compared to other lots in the resort because of its proximity to Disney Springs?

Part of me worries a bit that patrons want to be as close as possible to an attraction like DS so after a day at the parks, they'll park in the Congress Park area to go to DS then come back later to park closer to their actual section.


----------



## sticker231

NeutralNovice said:


> Question about parking at SSR, specifically Congress Park.
> 
> Does parking at that area of the resort get congested compared to other lots in the resort because of its proximity to Disney Springs?
> 
> Part of me worries a bit that patrons want to be as close as possible to an attraction like DS so after a day at the parks, they'll park in the Congress Park area to go to DS then come back later to park closer to their actual section.


We are currently in Congress Park, I’m the building closest to DS. Parking seems to empty and fill regularly as people are going to the parks. There doesn’t seem to be a huge increase for DS.


----------



## Doingitagain

sticker231 said:


> We are currently in Congress Park, I’m the building closest to DS. Parking seems to empty and fill regularly as people are going to the parks. There doesn’t seem to be a huge increase for DS.


Do cars have to stop at a guard gate to get in the resort? That would reduce DS traffic.


----------



## sticker231

Doingitagain said:


> Do cars have to stop at a guard gate to get in the resort? That would reduce DS traffic.


Yes, there is a guard gate at every resort.


----------



## Bjaiken77

Is there any place online that posts a list of the community hall events by date and time?


----------



## DonMacGregor

sticker231 said:


> We are currently in Congress Park, I’m the building closest to DS. Parking seems to empty and fill regularly as people are going to the parks. There doesn’t seem to be a huge increase for DS.


I have to be honest: we’ve parked in front of that building before, right by the little trail through the woods, on several occasions.


----------



## zounderz

NeutralNovice said:


> Question about parking at SSR, specifically Congress Park.
> 
> Does parking at that area of the resort get congested compared to other lots in the resort because of its proximity to Disney Springs?
> 
> Part of me worries a bit that patrons want to be as close as possible to an attraction like DS so after a day at the parks, they'll park in the Congress Park area to go to DS then come back later to park closer to their actual section.


It seems to fill up just on the weekends from my experience staying there


----------



## XoxoAmy

Hi - I am considering renting points to stay here for the Wine & Dine half marathon (first weekend of Nov).  All other epcot hotels are booked, so it's either SSR or Swan Reserve.  If we stay at SSR, can we get an uber from our room, or do we need to walk to the main lobby?  Same for uber drop offs.  We typically uber to all parks except MK, where the bus MK drop off/pick up is preferred (it's also why I don't love Swan Reserve as much - no bus to MK!).  Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

Bjaiken77 said:


> Is there any place online that posts a list of the community hall events by date and time?


Are you referring to the overall recreational activities offered by the resort?


----------



## Bjaiken77

mrsap said:


> Are you referring to the overall recreational activities offered by the resort?


Yes, but with specifics like the activity and time.


----------



## mrsap

Bjaiken77 said:


> Yes, but with specifics like the activity and time.


You can find Resort Monthly Recreation Calendars *HERE*! Hope that helps!


----------



## MMSM

sticker231 said:


> Yes, there is a guard gate at every resort.


Yes there is. Besides us checking in the first time ( and telling them we were checking in) that is the only time they asked for our magic band (to check hotel stay). Every time we left and came back all the guard said was “returning?” And we said yes and they let us through. Boardwalk, BC, GF, and Poly always required us to use our bands each time.  So I believe a lot of people prob come to park and then go to DS.


----------



## DVC4US

XoxoAmy said:


> Hi - I am considering renting points to stay here for the Wine & Dine half marathon (first weekend of Nov).  All other epcot hotels are booked, so it's either SSR or Swan Reserve.  If we stay at SSR, can we get an uber from our room, or do we need to walk to the main lobby?  Same for uber drop offs.  We typically uber to all parks except MK, where the bus MK drop off/pick up is preferred (it's also why I don't love Swan Reserve as much - no bus to MK!).  Thanks!


You can get an Uber pick up and drop off from your room (building you are staying in).  Uber will pinpoint your location for pick up - once I used this, I saved it for drop off locations.


----------



## lizdis1

Hi all! Does anyone happen to have a recent activities schedule? Thanks!


----------



## Doingitagain

lizdis1 said:


> Hi all! Does anyone happen to have a recent activities schedule? Thanks!


There is a thread for them https://www.disboards.com/threads/monthly-resort-recreation-calendars.3871996/


----------



## lizdis1

Doingitagain said:


> There is a thread for them https://www.disboards.com/threads/monthly-resort-recreation-calendars.3871996/



Thank you! I did not know that- I appreciate it.


----------



## cwaltjen

Anyone been recently and know if when walking to Disney Springs, they are still requiring you to enter down by Earl of Sandwich?


----------



## kes601

cwaltjen said:


> Anyone been recently and know if when walking to Disney Springs, they are still requiring you to enter down by Earl of Sandwich?


In March they were.  They funneled SSR walkers, people on the boat, and people arriving via rideshare through that entrance.  Had to walk through the security scanners.


----------



## sticker231

cwaltjen said:


> Anyone been recently and know if when walking to Disney Springs, they are still requiring you to enter down by Earl of Sandwich?


We were there last week. You are still required to enter by Earl.


----------



## cwaltjen

kes601 said:


> In March they were.  They funneled SSR walkers, people on the boat, and people arriving via rideshare through that entrance.  Had to walk through the security sca
> 
> 
> sticker231 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were there last week. You are still required to enter by Earl.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Water??? Does store at SSR sell Gallon jugs? Or does any store on property? If not, do they sell at least quart bottles?

Or is there an off-property store that would deliver water without a $25 delivery fee? I really won't need other groceries but I won't have a car & hoping to avoid Uber just to buy water.
Thanks! 1st stay SSR solo trip soon. Very excited.


----------



## kes601

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Water??? Does store at SSR sell Gallon jugs? Or does any store on property? If not, do they sell at least quart bottles?
> 
> Or is there an off-property store that would deliver water without a $25 delivery fee? I really won't need other groceries but I won't have a car & hoping to avoid Uber just to buy water.
> Thanks! 1st stay SSR solo trip soon. Very excited.


I can't recall if they have gallons, but they definitely had quarts of Dasani water.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

kes601 said:


> I can't recall if they have gallons, but they definitely had quarts of Dasani water.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Water??? Does store at SSR sell Gallon jugs? Or does any store on property? If not, do they sell at least quart bottles?
> 
> Or is there an off-property store that would deliver water without a $25 delivery fee? I really won't need other groceries but I won't have a car & hoping to avoid Uber just to buy water.
> Thanks! 1st stay SSR solo trip soon. Very excited.


They sell gallon jugs of distilled water, for those using CPAP machines. Sometimes it's out on the shelves, many times it must be requested.


----------



## wannabee

is there a boat dock at Westside? or a walking path to westside?  trying to figure out the best way to get to Cirque from SSR


----------



## lizdis1

Is anyone there who could snap a picture of the rec calendar? It’s not up on the resorts thread yet and I am trying to plan our day for Friday. Thanks!!


----------



## yaksack

I know you can rent bikes, but can you rent them for several days and keep them in your room over night?  I am an early riser and would like to go for a bike ride at 4-5am when I wake up.


----------



## DVC4US

wannabee said:


> is there a boat dock at Westside? or a walking path to westside?  trying to figure out the best way to get to Cirque from SSR


The only boat dock open at DS is the one at the Marketplace(down near Congress Park).  There is a walking path that is out behind the main lobby building which ends up in the west side area of DS.  You can also walk the other way(by Congress Park) but you will have to walk all the way through DS to get to Cirque.


----------



## The Jackal

wannabee said:


> is there a boat dock at Westside? or a walking path to westside?  trying to figure out the best way to get to Cirque from SSR


There is a boat dock but it has not opened since the shutdown. There is a walking path from SSR to the west side of DS. It is behind the Carriage house goes over the river, take a left and follow it to DS.


----------



## yaksack

Hello.  We have a trip planned in November and will be bringing my mother, who needs a wheelchair.   Does anyone know where or how I can find out how far it is from each building group to the dining area/main pool (EX 1 mile from Congress Park)?   I am trying to figure out if we should rent a car or if pushing her in a wheelchair is a viable option. 

Thank you


----------



## Laurieannc

Hi. Can anyone tell me how often the boats run from the resort to Disney Springs?  Also, does anyone know how long it takes to walk from Grandstand or Paddock to the boat docks?  Thanks so much!


----------



## mrsap

Might anyone be there this month that can take a picture of the activity schedule for me, please? Thank you!!


----------



## erionm

Laurieannc said:


> Hi. Can anyone tell me how often the boats run from the resort to Disney Springs?


Boats depart approx. every 20 minutes.


----------



## Laurieannc

erionm said:


> Boats depart approx. every 20 minutes.


Thank you!


----------



## spacemtn

Hi all,

Can someone give some insight for room recommendations? We're staying in a 1BR in July. We're looking to stay at either Grandstand or the Paddock and want to be near a bus stop at either location.

Thank you!


----------



## CarolynFH

spacemtn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone give some insight for room recommendations? We're staying in a 1BR in July. We're looking to stay at either Grandstand or the Paddock and want to be near a bus stop at either location.
> 
> Thank you!


Here's the *SSR map. *Last summer we were in Paddock building 45, a 1BR villa, room 4714.  The Carousel bus stop was directly in front of our building - in fact, we had a much shorter walk to it than anyone in either of the Carousel buildings.  It was a convenient walk to the Paddock pool and not too far from the Carriage House.  In Grandstand, you would want building 81 - bus stop directly in front, pool next to that building, and the Carriage House just a short walk away.


----------



## spacemtn

Thank you so much! Really appreciate it.


----------



## disneyfan123

spacemtn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone give some insight for room recommendations? We're staying in a 1BR in July. We're looking to stay at either Grandstand or the Paddock and want to be near a bus stop at either location.
> 
> Thank you!


We stayed in Paddock room 5745, which is a 1BR on the third floor right beside the stairs that led to the pool. Super convenient location as you are steps away from the pool, bus stop and the bridge to the main pool/Carriage House. Would definitely stay there again.


----------



## spacemtn

disneyfan123 said:


> We stayed in Paddock room 5745, which is a 1BR on the third floor right beside the stairs that led to the pool. Super convenient location as you are steps away from the pool, bus stop and the bridge to the main pool/Carriage House. Would definitely stay there again.



Thank you!!


----------



## wiggy500

CarolynFH said:


> Here's the *SSR map. *Last summer we were in Paddock building 45, a 1BR villa, room 4714.  The Carousel bus stop was directly in front of our building - in fact, we had a much shorter walk to it than anyone in either of the Carousel buildings.  It was a convenient walk to the Paddock pool and not too far from the Carriage House.  In Grandstand, you would want building 81 - bus stop directly in front, pool next to that building, and the Carriage House just a short walk away.



Now I'm getting confused.  Are the buildings you are mentioning also known as buildings 10 and 15?  I've seen a different numbering scheme elsewhere.


----------



## CarolynFH

wiggy500 said:


> Now I'm getting confused.  Are the buildings you are mentioning also known as buildings 10 and 15?  I've seen a different numbering scheme elsewhere.


Maybe - the sign on our building said it was building 45, containing villas 4501-4836.


----------



## Wakey

spacemtn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone give some insight for room recommendations? We're staying in a 1BR in July. We're looking to stay at either Grandstand or the Paddock and want to be near a bus stop at either location.
> 
> Thank you!


I’d stay in the building adjacent to Grandstand pool all day long. It is one of the closest buildings to the Carriage House, including preferred. It has a pool and drinks machine right outside. It’s the closest building to the boat. It can’t be beat. It is very quiet even though it’s near a pool, the rooms do not face a pool.
One downside is that the end rooms here overlook a quiet car park, no issue for us and this applies to numerous buildings but the only downside to this location.


----------



## spacemtn

Wakey said:


> I’d stay in the building adjacent to Grandstand pool all day long. It is one of the closest buildings to the Carriage House, including preferred. It has a pool and drinks machine right outside. It’s the closest building to the boat. It can’t be beat. It is very quiet even though it’s near a pool, the rooms do not face a pool.
> One downside is that the end rooms here overlook a quiet car park, no issue for us and this applies to numerous buildings but the only downside to this location.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

spacemtn said:


> Awesome, thanks!



To add, that building is building 85.  It is the one we request if we stay there!


----------



## seelyt2

Hello everyone! I'm sure it's buried in here somewhere but can someone please let me know at which section is the first bus stop to the parks?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## erionm

seelyt2 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm sure it's buried in here somewhere but can someone please let me know at which section is the first bus stop to the parks?  Thank you in advance!


The Grandstand which is part of the standard location booking category.


----------



## Doingitagain

erionm said:


> The Grandstand which is part of the standard location booking category.


It has been a while since we stayed at SSR, but isn't there a Paddock building close to the Grandstand bus stop?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Doingitagain said:


> It has been a while since we stayed at SSR, but isn't there a Paddock building close to the Grandstand bus stop?


No the Paddock section is far away from the Grandstand. There is a bus stop that is shared by Paddock and Carousel sections.


----------



## erionm

Doingitagain said:


> It has been a while since we stayed at SSR, but isn't there a Paddock building close to the Grandstand bus stop?


Paddock building 65 is close to Congress Park which makes it one of the closest standard locations to the walk way to Disney Springs.


----------



## I Run Long

Does anyone know the type of filters needed for the coffee maker in a 1 bedroom?  We'll be staying this September for a week and I want to know what filters to bring.


----------



## DonMacGregor

I Run Long said:


> Does anyone know the type of filters needed for the coffee maker in a 1 bedroom?  We'll be staying this September for a week and I want to know what filters to bring.


Flat bottom, 8-12 cup.


----------



## lizdis1

spacemtn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone give some insight for room recommendations? We're staying in a 1BR in July. We're looking to stay at either Grandstand or the Paddock and want to be near a bus stop at either location.
> 
> Thank you!



We love the first building of Grandstand near the pool and carriage house (our room number was 8711).


----------



## I Run Long

DonMacGregor said:


> Flat bottom, 8-12 cup.


Thank you!


----------



## cwaltjen

Anyone know if there is still complementary  laundry detergent in the  vending machines in the laundry room? (we have a studio so no in room washer)
If so what kind of detergent is it?


----------



## PsycProfPlum

lizdis1 said:


> We love the first building of Grandstand near the pool and carriage house (our room number was 8711).


I've never stayed at Grandstand, but we had a 1BR in Paddock in the building closest to the Paddock Pool and really enjoyed it.  7-8 minute walk to the Carriage House and right by the pool for drink refills/food.  The only downside was that Disney Springs was a bit of a hike.


----------



## XoxoAmy

We just booked SSR for Wine & Dine runDisney weekend in November.  I'm excited to have the spa there for a massage after the half marathon!  Is it open yet?  If not, I'm really hoping it will be by Nov.

Also I just read that the Congress Park pool will be closed from Oct-Dec.  We booked a pref room so I requested a room in the Spring so we are close to the High Rock pool (and Joffery's coffee in the morning!).


----------



## erionm

XoxoAmy said:


> We just booked SSR for Wine & Dine runDisney weekend in November.  I'm excited to have the spa there for a massage after the half marathon!  Is it open yet?  If not, I'm really hoping it will be by Nov.


The Senses Spa at SSR has not reopened.  The Senses Spa at the Grand Floridian is open.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

cwaltjen said:


> Anyone know if there is still complementary  laundry detergent in the  vending machines in the laundry room? (we have a studio so no in room washer)
> If so what kind of detergent is it?


The vending machine at Grandstand pool laundry didn't work last month. I called on house phone who said someone would be right over. I called an hour later & someone came in 20 minutes from housekeeping. Apologized lots & said machine would be repaired. Don't know if it was.
He have me a few bottles of an eco-style clear detergent. I used it & it was fine. There was that & Tide in the machine. 
I would ask housekeeping BEFORE planning your laundry adventure.

PS...The entire housekeeping staff in Grandstand was WONDERFUL. But they DO take their responsibility seriously regarding "Room-Checks."
They WILL knock on your door and ask if you need your trash taken out. That translates to: I MUST ENTER YOUR ROOM & REMOVE TRASH EVERY DAY. I assumed they'd come when I was out. But no. They wait for DO NOT DISTURB on door to see your room AND you!

Had a FABULOUS 1st time stay at SSR!


----------



## Marthasor

I just booked a 1-bedroom preferred at SSR and was hoping for thoughts on The Springs vs. Congress Park? We will walk to DS at least one day and then will visit the parks on other days.  We won't be using the pools, but are hoping to at least find spots on the bus to the parks!  Based on what I've read, The Springs seems to be the last stop on the bus loop - should we pick Congress Park?  Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## cwaltjen

Marthasor said:


> I just booked a 1-bedroom preferred at SSR and was hoping for thoughts on The Springs vs. Congress Park? We will walk to DS at least one day and then will visit the parks on other days.  We won't be using the pools, but are hoping to at least find spots on the bus to the parks!  Based on what I've read, The Springs seems to be the last stop on the bus loop - should we pick Congress Park?  Thank you for your thoughts!


I would choose Congress park as it is closest to the walking path to Disney springs.  We usually request this section and have not had issues having a spot on the bus.


----------



## cwaltjen

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> The vending machine at Grandstand pool laundry didn't work last month. I called on house phone who said someone would be right over. I called an hour later & someone came in 20 minutes from housekeeping. Apologized lots & said machine would be repaired. Don't know if it was.
> He have me a few bottles of an eco-style clear detergent. I used it & it was fine. There was that & Tide in the machine.
> I would ask housekeeping BEFORE planning your laundry adventure.
> 
> PS...The entire housekeeping staff in Grandstand was WONDERFUL. But they DO take their responsibility seriously regarding "Room-Checks."
> They WILL knock on your door and ask if you need your trash taken out. That translates to: I MUST ENTER YOUR ROOM & REMOVE TRASH EVERY DAY. I assumed they'd come when I was out. But no. They wait for DO NOT DISTURB on door to see your room AND you!
> 
> Had a FABULOUS 1st time stay at SSR!


Thank you!


----------



## Marthasor

cwaltjen said:


> I would choose Congress park as it is closest to the walking path to Disney springs.  We usually request this section and have not had issues having a spot on the bus.



Wonderful!  Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## cwaltjen

Marthasor said:


> Wonderful!  Thank you so much for your advice!


No problem.  We'll be there in 19 days!  I'll update the bus situation once we are there, in case it has changed since our last stay was last July.


----------



## SwanVT2

After much research to try something new, we looped back to our family favorite and booked SSR studio for Feb 28-March 7. DD just loves the paddock pool slide and we love the grounds and walk to DS!


----------



## CarolynFH

We’re arriving and departing via Sunshine Flyer in July. I assume Bell Services will bring us and our luggage from the Carriage House to our building in a golf cart - is that correct? And when we’re leaving, how far in advance should we call for pickup, i.e., if we want to be at the Carriage House at 10:30 AM, what time should we call Bell Services to request they come pick us up? TIA!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

CarolynFH said:


> We’re arriving and departing via Sunshine Flyer in July. I assume Bell Services will bring us and our luggage from the Carriage House to our building in a golf cart - is that correct? And when we’re leaving, how far in advance should we call for pickup, i.e., if we want to be at the Carriage House at 10:30 AM, what time should we call Bell Services to request they come pick us up? TIA!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Hi...Yes golf cart service for normal amount of stuff...I did see them use a van for a family that looked like they were moving in for year! LOL!

Last month I called Bell Desk day before to gauge how busy they'd be next morning to be at Carriage House by 8am
They said 7:30 was more than ok. I called 7:20 (I'm a nervous Nellie) & they arrived 7:35 in PLENTY of time to get me there on time.

Having said that, if they're at full occupancy or you're further from CH & you'll have a lot to load, I'd allow more time. 
A call day or 2 before or stopping by their desk/kiosk to get info won't hurt.

PS. Bell services AND housekeeping at SSR exceeded my expectations. It was my first stay there & I was very impressed. Not one CM didn't seem very appreciative to be at work during my stay. 

Wishing you lots of pixie dust


----------



## CarolynFH

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Hi...Yes golf cart service for normal amount of stuff...I did see them use a van for a family that looked like they were moving in for year! LOL!
> 
> Last month I called Bell Desk day before to gauge how busy they'd be next morning to be at Carriage House by 8am
> They said 7:30 was more than ok. I called 7:20 (I'm a nervous Nellie) & they arrived 7:35 in PLENTY of time to get me there on time.
> 
> Having said that, if they're at full occupancy or you're further from CH & you'll have a lot to load, I'd allow more time.
> A call day or 2 before or stopping by their desk/kiosk to get info won't hurt.
> 
> PS. Bell services AND housekeeping at SSR exceeded my expectations. It was my first stay there & I was very impressed. Not one CM didn't seem very appreciative to be at work during my stay.
> 
> Wishing you lots of pixie dust


Thanks! I appreciate the suggestion to call the day before. We won’t have more than two checked and two carryon bags, probably fewer, when we arrive, but when leaving we’ll also have an Owners Locker, and it will be a Friday morning, so definitely a good idea to check with them!


----------



## spacemtn

Thanks again to everyone who was so helpful in answering my question re: room requests.

I have another follow up question, how do I go about requesting the room I would like? From my understanding, I shouldn't put any requests in the MDE check in. I booked the reservation through Interval. I've read conflicting things online whether I can fax the request to Saratoga. Is my only option calling since I'm not a DVC member?


----------



## Brian Noble

You can call Member Services as an inbound exchanger. (This is what your $190 buys you).

You can also use the TouringPlans room request service, though there are conflicting reports about whether that still works.


----------



## spacemtn

Brian Noble said:


> You can call Member Services as an inbound exchanger. (This is what your $190 buys you).
> 
> You can also use the TouringPlans room request service, though there are conflicting reports about whether that still works.



Great, thank you. I was able to put in my room request through the MS chat!


----------



## cwaltjen

spacemtn said:


> Thanks again to everyone who was so helpful in answering my question re: room requests.
> 
> I have another follow up question, how do I go about requesting the room I would like? From my understanding, I shouldn't put any requests in the MDE check in. I booked the reservation through Interval. I've read conflicting things online whether I can fax the request to Saratoga. Is my only option calling since I'm not a DVC member?


I put in a request through touring plans. They fax the request and I usually get what I’m asked for or close to it.


----------



## yaksack

Any idea what the distance from the check in to the farthest building is?  Wondering if it is walkable.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

yaksack said:


> Any idea what the distance from the check is to the farthest building is?  Wondering if it is walkable.


I don't know but I imagine it is quite walkable.  I stayed by the Paddock Pool last trip and it was 7-8 minute walk (I timed it a few times) to check in.  We were right by the Carousel bus stop so I suspect you might add about 5-6 additional minutes to get to the furthest Carousel room.  In my head, SSR is a huge resort, but in practice it's easier to walk than I expected.


----------



## CarolynFH

yaksack said:


> Any idea what the distance from the check is to the farthest building is?  Wondering if it is walkable.


It’s definitely walkable, and many guests routinely walk from their villas to the Carriage House to eat - but I wouldn’t want to walk it while dragging luggage!


----------



## yaksack

Would you say less than a mile or more?


----------



## DonMacGregor

yaksack said:


> Any idea what the distance from the check in to the farthest building is?  Wondering if it is walkable.


According to Google Earth, the two furthest buildings from the Carriage House are in Congress Park and Carousel and are approximately 1,900' or a little over 1/3 of a mile away.


----------



## yaksack

Excellent.  TY


----------



## Nappy1380

Afternoon all, we have a 1 week stay at SSR in a few weeks and am looking for the best way to get to RIV for a 7:30 breakfast reservation. Are buses from DS running to resorts that early or is ride share the only option at that time?


----------



## CarolynFH

Nappy1380 said:


> Afternoon all, we have a 1 week stay at SSR in a few weeks and am looking for the best way to get to RIV for a 7:30 breakfast reservation. Are buses from DS running to resorts that early or is ride share the only option at that time?


I think you'll need rideshare.  DS doesn't open until 10:00 in the morning (although some places like Starbucks open at 9:00 for breakfast).  So it's unlikely that buses will be running from DS to resorts early enough to get you to Riviera for a 7:30 breakfast.


----------



## CVTmarie23

We are checking in the week to a preferred studio, any suggestions on location requests? Are any of the pools currently closed?


----------



## Michiel

CVTmarie23 said:


> We are checking in the week to a preferred studio, any suggestions on location requests? Are any of the pools currently closed?



The Grandstand pool has been closed for maintenance last Spring. The Congress Park pool will be closed for maintenance October 3 through mid December 2022. The High Rock Springs pool will be closed from early January through mid March 2023.

(From the DVC member website).


----------



## BigOnDis

Michiel said:


> The Grandstand pool has been closed for maintenance last Spring. The Congress Park pool will be closed for maintenance October 3 through mid December 2022. The High Rock Springs pool will be closed from early January through mid March 2023.
> 
> (From the DVC member website).


The Grandstand pool was open when we were there this last March.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

BigOnDis said:


> The Grandstand pool was open when we were there this last March.


I concur.


----------



## DavidF

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> I concur.


Correct, we were there two weeks ago and spent a bit of time in the grandstand pool.


----------



## Michiel

BigOnDis said:


> The Grandstand pool was open when we were there this last March.



Correct, it reopened early March.


----------



## kimmar067

We just got back from a split-stay [BRV and SSR] and had an AWESOME room location in The Springs, room 3503 [1BR].  Our patio faced the lake and fountain:





















and was steps from the bus stop and directly across from this:


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## lotsohugginbear

Nice pictures Kimmar! I just got back from Congress Park
staying in a studio. Nice to see the pictures of the one bedroom
in case we ever want more space. I really like the updated rooms at Saratoga -- they look really clean.


----------



## Wakey

Thanks for the photos Kimmar, really want to go back.

Here are some I took at Xmas. Ironically on the one evening it rained (we had glorious weather all vacation).


----------



## Wakey




----------



## kimmar067

lotsohugginbear said:


> Nice pictures Kimmar! I just got back from Congress Park
> staying in a studio. Nice to see the pictures of the one bedroom
> in case we ever want more space. *I really like the updated rooms at Saratoga -- they look really clean.*


...they were ever-so-clean! Especially after transferring from BRV [which really needs to be updated.]


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## lotsohugginbear

I'm not sure I love the lobby re-do. It's a bit awkward to queue
up in. It feels a bit chaotic, and it looks it in Kimmar's picture.
One of my favorite quiet pools is at Saratoga Springs. I love
the Congress Park pool. It's not S.S.'s biggest "quiet" pool,
but it overlooks Disney Springs. You can smell the food from
Disney Springs and watch the boats.


----------



## Frugal Fairy Tales

Can you take a boat between Saratoga Springs and Old Key West? We’ve requested the Paddock near the pool for our first SS stay… Any advice generally about staying at SS? Thanks


----------



## kimmar067

lotsohugginbear said:


> I'm not sure I love the lobby re-do. It's a bit awkward to queue up in. It feels a bit chaotic, and it looks it in Kimmar's picture.


...I know what it is - it must have been because that little kid dropped his giant rainbow lollipop [which broke in literally a million pieces!] and caused a ruckus!  [   ]


----------



## lotsohugginbear

I was wondering what was going on in that picture!


----------



## wiggy500

Frugal Fairy Tales said:


> Can you take a boat between Saratoga Springs and Old Key West? We’ve requested the Paddock near the pool for our first SS stay… Any advice generally about staying at SS? Thanks


You could do this, though it would involve stopping at Disney Springs to wait for the other boat.


----------



## SoonipiLady

Brian Noble said:


> You can call Member Services as an inbound exchanger. (This is what your $190 buys you).
> 
> You can also use the TouringPlans room request service, though there are conflicting reports about whether that still works.


This is great to know since we are first time inbound exchangers! Thanks’


----------



## wannabee

Are there bike racks near the pool? Or does anyone have any experience with leaving a bike with bell services while we wait for our room to be ready?


----------



## BigOnDis

wannabee said:


> Are there bike racks near the pool? Or does anyone have any experience with leaving a bike with bell services while we wait for our room to be ready?


I can’t say for sure, but I dont remember seeing any bike racks at SSR.


----------



## Jaymarkm

I bought in AKV but SSR will always have a special place in my heart. Rented points and got a 2-bdr to take my dad there after my mom passed from cancer. 6 of us in all—loved that resort! Highlight was when my dad couldn’t get Wi-Fi to work and handed me an iPad “to fix it” that said “your search for bikinis could not be completed”    My wife was like your dad has spent at least 80% of his time in the villa shirtless with flannel pants on. (Conservative estimate I’d say). He went to bed before his 7 and 5 year old roomies every day haha.  Such great memories—we loved the different pools! He loved them so much he skipped our last day in the parks to chill all day 

It was a great distraction for him. He’s not a Disney guy (kept asking if things were action rides—sorry Dad, I’m holding a baby so no I don’t think so). Finally put him on single rider coasters for extended periods of time. Seriously great distraction, and made a very sad time pretty hilarious and loads of fun. (He’s happily remarried now and remains the funniest character I know).

Looking forward to going back someday, probably just the 5 of us


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi, we will be in a preferred studio in Congress Park for a week and wasn't sure where the laundry facilities are in relation to that area? Are there laundry facilities in each building on a specific floor? Thanks for any help.


----------



## MissLiss279

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi, we will be in a preferred studio in Congress Park for a week and wasn't sure where the laundry facilities are in relation to that area? Are there laundry facilities in each building on a specific floor? Thanks for any help.


The laundry facility is in the pool building.


----------



## SwanVT2

kimmar067 said:


>


Thank you for sharing these photos! It gets me excited for our February trip!!


----------



## kimmar067

SwanVT2 said:


> Thank you for sharing these photos! It gets me excited for our February trip!!


...no problem! I didn't think I'd like this resort as much as I did...


----------



## Louis morrell

kimmar067 said:


> ...no problem! I didn't think I'd like this resort as much as I did...


Can I ask why? Just curious.


----------



## HockeySteve

With DVC indicating that the High Rock Springs pool will be closed from early January through mid March 2023, do we know date "early January" means? 

We're heading to SSR for marathon weekend (1/4-1/9) staying in a preferred studio. 

While we would like to stay near the main building, we're concerned about missing out on close proximity to a pool. 

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## pianomanzano

HockeySteve said:


> With DVC indicating that the High Rock Springs pool will be closed from early January through mid March 2023, do we know date "early January" means?
> 
> We're heading to SSR for marathon weekend (1/4-1/9) staying in a preferred studio.
> 
> While we would like to stay near the main building, we're concerned about missing out on close proximity to a pool.
> 
> Any advice? Thanks!


Just in case it closes while you’re there, the Paddock pool is not a far walk from the Springs.


----------



## SwanVT2

HockeySteve said:


> With DVC indicating that the High Rock Springs pool will be closed from early January through mid March 2023, do we know date "early January" means?
> 
> We're heading to SSR for marathon weekend (1/4-1/9) staying in a preferred studio.
> 
> While we would like to stay near the main building, we're concerned about missing out on close proximity to a pool.
> 
> Any advice? Thanks!


OH no! Where was this posted?  We will be there the first week of March and now I'm worried that the Paddock pool will be insanely busy!


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Does anyone know if I purchase the drink cup while staying at SSR, can I use it still when we move to YC?  We are doing a split stay.  Thanks.


----------



## CarolynFH

dancergirlsmom said:


> Does anyone know if I purchase the drink cup while staying at SSR, can I use it still when we move to YC?  We are doing a split stay.  Thanks.


The refillable mugs can be used at any resort, whether you’re staying there or not, usually for 14 days (or length of stay if less).


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

HockeySteve said:


> With DVC indicating that the High Rock Springs pool will be closed from early January through mid March 2023, do we know date "early January" means?
> 
> We're heading to SSR for marathon weekend (1/4-1/9) staying in a preferred studio.
> 
> While we would like to stay near the main building, we're concerned about missing out on close proximity to a pool.
> 
> Any advice? Thanks!


Chiming in... I was in Grandstand. Maybe 3 minute walk to bus across parking lot, 4 minutes to pool, 6 to Carriage House.
And I'm no spring chicken 

First stay SSR & REALLY REALLY enjoyed it.


----------



## elrod1

Parking question: My wife and I are planning a trip in a few months. Our first stay in a 3-Bdr Villa. We'll have 3 adult children joining us (one is a DVC owner himself, but with a different home resort). Don't know yet if they'll be flying in or driving, but how many cars can we have at SSR before we have to pay the daily parking fee?


----------



## CarolynFH

elrod1 said:


> Parking question: My wife and I are planning a trip in a few months. Our first stay in a 3-Bdr Villa. We'll have 3 adult children joining us (one is a DVC owner himself, but with a different home resort). Don't know yet if they'll be flying in or driving, but how many cars can we have at SSR before we have to pay the daily parking fee?


If you're a DVC member, there is no charge for parking at the resort.  No limit to number of cars, as long as the owner/driver of each car is registered as a guest in the villa.


----------



## elrod1

CarolynFH said:


> If you're a DVC member, there is no charge for parking at the resort.  No limit to number of cars, as long as the owner/driver of each car is registered as a guest in the villa.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Mexacajun

I need to swap from a preferred to a standard room because I need more days and they are not all available in preferred. However, this will be a mostly resort trip and I really wanted to be close to Disney springs. My family isnt scared if walking but I also dont want to be 100 miles away. Is there any room requests that I could make that would put me in a better position?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Mexacajun said:


> I need to swap from a preferred to a standard room because I need more days and they are not all available in preferred. However, this will be a mostly resort trip and I really wanted to be close to Disney springs. My family isnt scared if walking but I also dont want to be 100 miles away. Is there any room requests that I could make that would put me in a better position?


Ask for Building 12 (rooms 6501-6836) in The Paddock section. That's the building closest to Congress Park without being in CP. You should have a short walk through CP to get to DS.


----------



## E2ME2

dancergirlsmom said:


> Does anyone know if I purchase the drink cup while staying at SSR, can I use it still when we move to YC?  We are doing a split stay.  Thanks.


The refillable mugs can be extended through the length of your stay.  We've used them for as long as 7 weeks,  The length of stay must be contiguous across multiple reservations, however. ( ie - you can't stay off-DVC for any portion, mid-stay).
Just be sure to tell the CM when you purchase it to verify your DVC reservation(s), and extend it.  Worse case, as happened to us in Jan. 2021, they may need to grab a supervisor, but ours was approved and there was no issue using it at SSR/AKV/BCV, uninterrupted!


----------



## jennybvance

Do you find you wait a long time for buses ? Since they make a few stops


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> The refillable mugs can be extended through the length of your stay.  We've used them for as long as 7 weeks,  The length of stay must be contiguous across multiple reservations, however. ( ie - you can't stay off-DVC for any portion, mid-stay).
> Just be sure to tell the CM when you purchase it to verify your DVC reservation(s), and extend it.  Worse case, as happened to us in Jan. 2021, they may need to grab a supervisor, but ours was approved and there was no issue using it at SSR/AKV/BCV, uninterrupted!


Did you keep count of the number of times you refilled? If not , next time do and report back here.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Did you keep count of the number of times you refilled? If not , next time do and report back here.


I'll try to do that in 2023     I am an "Iced-Tea-Holic", and I usually have 3 or 4 large cups per day.
Our 2023 trip is for 50 Nights (16N at AKL, followed by 34N at SSR).  I should be able to break triple digits 
Hey - we didn't get to golf together in 2022; will you be down there in Jan/Feb of 2023??


----------



## sticker231

jennybvance said:


> Do you find you wait a long time for buses ? Since they make a few stops


In the airport now after a week at SSR. The longest we waited was 15 minutes for any bus and that was because we had just missed it. We experienced a little magic one day as a bus pulled up as we were waiting to go to AK. He didn't have a destination, just said Jiminy Cricket, he pulled up asked where we were going. He told us to get in and we went directly to AK, no additional stops.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon said:


> Did you keep count of the number of times you refilled? If not , next time do and report back here.
> 
> 
> E2ME2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to do that in 2023     I am an "Iced-Tea-Holic", and I usually have 3 or 4 large cups per day.
> Our 2023 trip is for 50 Nights (16N at AKL, followed by 34N at SSR).  I should be able to break triple digits
> Hey - we didn't get to golf together in 2022; will you be down there in Jan/Feb of 2023??
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe  we can ,but we are only going to be at AKV 1/25-2/1. Only spending the 1 week at the World because doing BCV 12/11-16 and VB  just before AKV.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfpack

Just booked out first stay and are super excited. 
We are staying in the Treehouse villas, I know technically it is part of SSR. (The treehouse worked for the best for our group and yes we will have a vehicle)

What is the best advice you can give for SSR?
For what’s is worth we have a mixed group of ages/abilities so really open for any information


----------



## Rhsoccersms

Check-in question:  Our flight gets in around 11:30 on 8/14 and our Sunshine Flyer should be roughly getting in about 1.  What are the odds that our 2-bedroom standard room will be available when we arrive?  Thanks!


----------



## sticker231

Rhsoccersms said:


> Check-in question:  Our flight gets in around 11:30 on 8/14 and our Sunshine Flyer should be roughly getting in about 1.  What are the odds that our 2-bedroom standard room will be available when we arrive?  Thanks!


Unlikely, we were just down two weeks ago and didn't get our alert until 3:30.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Hard to predict. 
As you probably know...Sunday check-ins are BUSY.
I'd hope for best & prepare for worst.
Unless going to parks anyway, maybe pack for pool time just in case?

I was very impressed with Housekeeping & Bell Service CMs at SSR.

Have a magical time


----------



## ActuallyLikesSSR

Have the buses been crowded for anyone who was  there lately?  We requested grandstand to be at the first stop (will have 3 toddlers and 2 strollers getting off and on the buses) but was curious how it has been.


----------



## Rhsoccersms

Thanks for the response!  We're traveling with our 21-month-old daughter and were trying to figure out if we would be able to possibly take a nap in our room or if we should walk around Disney Springs first.


----------



## Nivarm09

So I'm new to the DisBoards and DVC in general! My wife and I purchased DVC back in May while she was still pregnant, and now we have booked a trip for the end of Dec at SSR with our little one who will be 6 months when we go. We originally only planned for the 3 of us to go but the other day the in-laws mentioned they wanted to come along to help us with our bundle of joy, which would give us some alone time for portions of the trip. Unfortunately seems that wait listings are the only thing available for us to book for them, our trip is Dec 30-Jan 2. My question is what's their chances of actually getting a room? Anyone have some suggestions not only for my dilemma but in general for traveling with a 6 month old?


----------



## ActuallyLikesSSR

So I'm new to the DisBoards and DVC in general! My wife and I purchased DVC back in May while she was still pregnant, and now we have booked a trip for the end of Dec at SSR with our little one who will be 6 months when we go. We originally only planned for the 3 of us to go but the other day the in-laws mentioned they wanted to come along to help us with our bundle of joy, which would give us some alone time for portions of the trip. Unfortunately seems that wait listings are the only thing available for us to book for them, our trip is Dec 30-Jan 2. My question is what's their chances of actually getting a room? Anyone have some suggestions not only for my dilemma but in general for traveling with a 6 month old?



Can’t speak to your chances of getting, but have you tried checking if any confirmed reservations available on the dvc rental sites or on here for any resort?  Could be an option maybe?

And for traveling, if you’re flying make sure to have a bottle/feeding timed for take off or landing if you can and/or a pacifier if they use that to help with their ears (and distract them from noise).  Otherwise I’d say bring a couple little toys to keep them occupied and maybe download a soothing baby sounds app on your phone just in case!   Lastely if baby does well in a baby wearing carrier I’d vote for that and checking your stroller, rather than gate checking. Can just be a lot with your carry ones to get the stroller through security and then ready to check at the gate plus then someone has to carry the baby and can’t hold much else!  And just have a great time!


----------



## Nivarm09

ActuallyLikesSSR said:


> So I'm new to the DisBoards and DVC in general! My wife and I purchased DVC back in May while she was still pregnant, and now we have booked a trip for the end of Dec at SSR with our little one who will be 6 months when we go. We originally only planned for the 3 of us to go but the other day the in-laws mentioned they wanted to come along to help us with our bundle of joy, which would give us some alone time for portions of the trip. Unfortunately seems that wait listings are the only thing available for us to book for them, our trip is Dec 30-Jan 2. My question is what's their chances of actually getting a room? Anyone have some suggestions not only for my dilemma but in general for traveling with a 6 month old?
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t speak to your chances of getting, but have you tried checking if any confirmed reservations available on the dvc rental sites or on here for any resort?  Could be an option maybe?
> 
> And for traveling, if you’re flying make sure to have a bottle/feeding timed for take off or landing if you can and/or a pacifier if they use that to help with their ears (and distract them from noise).  Otherwise I’d say bring a couple little toys to keep them occupied and maybe download a soothing baby sounds app on your phone just in case!   Lastely if baby does well in a baby wearing carrier I’d vote for that and checking your stroller, rather than gate checking. Can just be a lot with your carry ones to get the stroller through security and then ready to check at the gate plus then someone has to carry the baby and can’t hold much else!  And just have a great time!


Thanks for the feedback and great plane trips I'll seriously take those in considerations as it will be our first flight with a child! Unfortunately I couldn't find what I was looking for on those rental sites. Has anyone been on the waitlist before and could speak on their experiences?


----------



## limace

It’s a really, really busy time of year. I can’t speak to your chances of a waitlist coming through.


----------



## ajksmom

Nivarm09 said:


> So I'm new to the DisBoards and DVC in general! My wife and I purchased DVC back in May while she was still pregnant, and now we have booked a trip for the end of Dec at SSR with our little one who will be 6 months when we go. We originally only planned for the 3 of us to go but the other day the in-laws mentioned they wanted to come along to help us with our bundle of joy, which would give us some alone time for portions of the trip. Unfortunately seems that wait listings are the only thing available for us to book for them, our trip is Dec 30-Jan 2. My question is what's their chances of actually getting a room? Anyone have some suggestions not only for my dilemma but in general for traveling with a 6 month old?


What size unit do you have booked currently? And are you looking for a bigger unit or a separate unit for the inlaws?


----------



## Nivarm09

ajksmom said:


> What size unit do you have booked currently? And are you looking for a bigger unit or a separate unit for the inlaws?


I was originally thinking of a separate unit but at this point I would be fine with a bigger unit possibly a 1 bedroom (My wife and I currently have a studio booked)


----------



## ajksmom

If you are not opposed (and the in-laws would be ok with it too) I would put in a waitlist for a 1BR hoping it comes through, but knowing they can still come and share the studio with you. 
Either way one couple is sleeping on the pull down Murphy style bed which from experience is very comfy. Baby is in the pack and play. It isn’t ideal but to me the trade off of sharing baby’s first visit (and extra hands) would be more important than the space in the unit.


----------



## kam0202

Nivarm09 said:


> So I'm new to the DisBoards and DVC in general! My wife and I purchased DVC back in May while she was still pregnant, and now we have booked a trip for the end of Dec at SSR with our little one who will be 6 months when we go. We originally only planned for the 3 of us to go but the other day the in-laws mentioned they wanted to come along to help us with our bundle of joy, which would give us some alone time for portions of the trip. Unfortunately seems that wait listings are the only thing available for us to book for them, our trip is Dec 30-Jan 2. My question is what's their chances of actually getting a room? Anyone have some suggestions not only for my dilemma but in general for traveling with a 6 month old?


Congratulations on joining the DVC family! That's so awesome that your in-laws offered to help you while on vacation with your baby (and date nights at the park!)  . I've had only 50% luck on wait-listing (depends on the resort). With SSR, you may have a chance for it to come through, but that's a busy time of year since it's Christmas break for kids and certainly the NYE holiday! I hope it does come through for you! I would consider a Plan B in case it doesn't. Can you book your in-laws at a studio at another DVC resort or pay out of pocket? There are also offsite hotels near Disney Springs that are walking distance that might work for them?


----------



## Nivarm09

Thanks everyone for all the helpful comments, I spoke with DVC member services and they also recommended that I waitlist a 1bedroom villa. As for reserving outside of DVC  hopefully it doesn't come to that but I guess I cross that bridge if I get there.


----------



## CarolynFH

Nivarm09 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the helpful comments, I spoke with DVC member services and they also recommended that I waitlist a 1bedroom villa. As for reserving outside of DVC  hopefully it doesn't come to that but I guess I cross that bridge if I get there.


Congratulations on your new baby!  I have nothing to add to your DVC search, but I will suggest that you look at the *Disney for Families board *if you haven't already.  Lots of help there!!


----------



## wannabee

sticker231 said:


> Unlikely, we were just down two weeks ago and didn't get our alert until 3:30.


3 weeks ago on Sunday we didnt get in our 2 bedroom until after 5pm


----------



## 2boysmommy

ajksmom said:


> If you are not opposed (and the in-laws would be ok with it too) I would put in a waitlist for a 1BR hoping it comes through, but knowing they can still come and share the studio with you.
> Either way one couple is sleeping on the pull down Murphy style bed which from experience is very comfy. Baby is in the pack and play. It isn’t ideal but to me the trade off of sharing baby’s first visit (and extra hands) would be more important than the space in the unit.


This ^^^ 1 Bedrooms come through much more frequently than Studios. Then you will also have a full kitchen. It will short you a bathroom but not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things IMO.


----------



## elrod1

Is there a dressing room at the Paddock pool? How about at High Rock Spring?
Thanks!


----------



## stichingfordisney

I have seen different reports of SSR 2 bedroom villa sleeping 8 OR 9. Our 9th is not an infant. Can anyone give me insight?? Thanks!


----------



## Lisa P.

2 in the MBR (king bed), 4 in the 2nd BR (2 queen beds?), 2 in the LR (queen murphy), 1 child in the LR (twin pull-down, supposed to be under age 3).

Not sure if the 2nd BR in a 2BR lock-off (the studio side) has 2 queen beds or 1 queen bed plus 1 queen murphy. But the 9th person is supposed to be a small child. Dinnerware and towels are for 8 people, I believe. HTH.


----------



## CarolynFH

The 2nd BR will have a queen bed and a queen Murphy bed. The small bed in the living room, the Murphy under TV , is slightly smaller than a twin so will sleep a child or smaller adult. 

The under-3 restriction is for an additional child in a crib an applies to pretty much any resort room in WDW.


----------



## Lisa P.

So since there's a small murphy in the LR, is 2BR occupancy now considered 9 for all ages, as long as someone fits on that bed?


----------



## CarolynFH

Lisa P. said:


> So since there's a small murphy in the LR, is 2BR occupancy now considered 9 for all ages, as long as someone fits on that bed?


I believe so - unless that note on the points chart, saying the small Murphy might not be there, means they won’t allow 9 to be booked. I’m not sure what the DVC Member website says is the capacity of that room.


----------



## The Jackal

CarolynFH said:


> I believe so - unless that note on the points chart, saying the small Murphy might not be there, means they won’t allow 9 to be booked. I’m not sure what the DVC Member website says is the capacity of that room.


Supposedly there are some either 1 bedrooms and or some 2 bedrooms that did not get the small bed under the TV in the living room for some reason. Not sure if they didn’t order enough or at the time they couldn’t get them. They should have been added later.  For some reason DVC put a line in the point charts that these could be removed at a later time?  Why would they want to remove them later on?  They did not add them to the studios and they could have. The studios are the same design as BWV, BCV and BRV all 4 studios are within a few square feet of another.


----------



## elrod1

Does the Paddock pool have a place to change into a swimsuit?


----------



## han22735

elrod1 said:


> Does the Paddock pool have a place to change into a swimsuit?


There are bathrooms at the paddock pool next to the bar/food area.  You could easily change in there.


----------



## Deano45m

Nivarm09 said:


> So I'm new to the DisBoards and DVC in general! My wife and I purchased DVC back in May while she was still pregnant, and now we have booked a trip for the end of Dec at SSR with our little one who will be 6 months when we go. We originally only planned for the 3 of us to go but the other day the in-laws mentioned they wanted to come along to help us with our bundle of joy, which would give us some alone time for portions of the trip. Unfortunately seems that wait listings are the only thing available for us to book for them, our trip is Dec 30-Jan 2. My question is what's their chances of actually getting a room? Anyone have some suggestions not only for my dilemma but in general for traveling with a 6 month old?


I loved traveling when my son was 3 & 6 months old. Have a front carrier to make it easier on yourself along with a battery operated fan that you can clip on just in case it is hot to keep the little one comfortable. Plan sit down dinners to relax and take your time. Being at SSR is great just in case you are out and the little one has a different plan then it is a short walk back to resort.


----------



## debedo

Hi everybody….. that’s it, just wanted to say hi and bump up the thread a little bit


----------



## I Run Long

Stayed for a 2nd time at this fabulous resort this September.  The last time we stayed here was in 2014 - so yeah a while ago now.   Both times was in a 1 bedroom.  We ended in the Carousel bldg number 13, in room 7203.  I was kind of bummed at first as I really wanted Paddock but we ended up loving it!  We were the 2nd bus stop, and the Carousel stop was literally down the stairs and across the road.  Couldn't get any closer.  We walked many time to and from Disney Springs and the the Carriage House - none of it was a difficult walk at all.  This resort is such a gem!  Views from our room and an evening walk back from Disney Springs.


----------



## Disdreaming479

debedo said:


> Hi everybody….. that’s it, just wanted to say hi and bump up the thread a little bit


Just finished the resale process of two contracts with a total of 400 SSR pts plus banked points from 2021They’re burning a hole in my pocket! Now I have two trips planned with another I’ll try at 7 months out.


----------



## kes601

We just booked for a 2 week stay in a 1 bedroom next summer.  Went ahead and booked (and borrowed points) so we won't do what we always do and talk ourselves into a walkable to the park resort.  We never spend time in the parks in the summer in the afternoon so having Disney Springs within walking distance will make the trip completely new for us.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## debedo

Disdreaming479 said:


> Just finished the resale process of two contracts with a total of 400 SSR pts plus banked points from 2021They’re burning a hole in my pocket! Now I have two trips planned with another I’ll try at 7 months out.


Congrats on the new contracts!  How long will your trips be?  My family loves SSR, it is a hidden gem so we mustn’t tell anybody so we can all pop on and reserve rooms at any time since it’s really starting to book up! .  

Love taking a cup of coffee and roaming around especially around the tree house villas!


----------



## Disdreaming479

debedo said:


> Congrats on the new contracts!  How long will your trips be?  My family loves SSR, it is a hidden gem so we mustn’t tell anybody so we can all pop on and reserve rooms at any time since it’s really starting to book up! .
> 
> Love taking a cup of coffee and roaming around especially around the tree house villas!


SSR trip will be a week and hopefully Aulani will be 9 or 10 nights.


----------



## sticker231

Heading back on Saturday!


----------



## dbprimeaux

Love our home resort SSR! DVC members since 2006


----------



## XoxoAmy

Hi - we are renting points and checking into a 1 bed preferred this Thurs.  On Friday I need to hit the runD expo to get my number before we head to AK for the day, but the expo doesn't open until 11am.  DH and kids will go to the pool for the morning.  Is there food at the High Rocks Spring Pool?  I assume that's our best bet for the pool since we have a preferred room and Congress Park pool is closed right now.  Do we have the option to get lunch at the High Rocks pool (the menu shows only drinks) or is it close enough to Artist's Palette that we should just grab food from there and eat at the pool?

OR, we will have a car so we could also head to Paddock and I understand there's food there.  Recommendations?  Thanks!


----------



## sticker231

XoxoAmy said:


> Hi - we are renting points and checking into a 1 bed preferred this Thurs.  On Friday I need to hit the runD expo to get my number before we head to AK for the day, but the expo doesn't open until 11am.  DH and kids will go to the pool for the morning.  Is there food at the High Rocks Spring Pool?  I assume that's our best bet for the pool since we have a preferred room and Congress Park pool is closed right now.  Do we have the option to get lunch at the High Rocks pool (the menu shows only drinks) or is it close enough to Artist's Palette that we should just grab food from there and eat at the pool?
> 
> OR, we will have a car so we could also head to Paddock and I understand there's food there.  Recommendations?  Thanks!


The pool only has a bar. Artist's Palette is right next to the pool, so it would be the most convenient location to get food from.  You can mobile order and just pick it up.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Hellooo!
looks like we will be returning to Saratoga springs for the first time in (I think) 10 years.  I’m excited to return
we will be staying Janusury 25-29 2023, in a 2BR.
couple questions-  are all the rooms refurbed now?  I watched a video of the refurbed rooms and they looked beautiful.  We’re not staying in a preferred building, and I wasn’t sure how far out the refurb went
Second- looks like the main theme pool will be closed when we are there.  Will they be providing transportation to OKW for the pool?  or is there another pool at this resort with a slide?  Depending on the weather it might not even come up, but we've got a water slide kid and I need answers for him hahaha
third- we booked cash thru Disney so I’m assuming we will be in one of furthest building out, is there an internal resort bus?  I know at OKW, all the busses stop at the main building before going to the parks, I’m curious if it is similar here?


----------



## CarolynFH

evilqueenmindy said:


> Hellooo!
> looks like we will be returning to Saratoga springs for the first time in (I think) 10 years.  I’m excited to return
> we will be staying Janusury 25-29 2023, in a 2BR.
> couple questions-  are all the rooms refurbed now?  I watched a video of the refurbed rooms and they looked beautiful.  We’re not staying in a preferred building, and I wasn’t sure how far out the refurb went


Yes, the SSR refurb was completed in 2021, so you’ll get a refurbed villa. 


evilqueenmindy said:


> Second- looks like the main theme pool will be closed when we are there.  Will they be providing transportation to OKW for the pool?  or is there another pool at this resort with a slide?  Depending on the weather it might not even come up, but we've got a water slide kid and I need answers for him hahaha


The Paddock pool has a nice slide and will be open. There are two other pools that don’t have slides. 


evilqueenmindy said:


> third- we booked cash thru Disney so I’m assuming we will be in one of furthest building out, is there an internal resort bus?  I know at OKW, all the busses stop at the main building before going to the parks, I’m curious if it is similar here?


SSR is laid out in neighborhoods. See the map *here. *The Congress Park and The Springs neighborhoods are Preferred (based on location, not view), and Grandstand, Paddock and Carousel are Standard. Your reservation should state whether you’re booked in Preferred or in Standard, and your villa can be in any building in any neighborhood in that category. Buses to the parks pick up at Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park and finally Springs. The Springs stop is the stop for the main building, the Carriage House.


----------



## DaniPoppins

evilqueenmindy said:


> Hellooo!
> looks like we will be returning to Saratoga springs for the first time in (I think) 10 years.  I’m excited to return
> we will be staying Janusury 25-29 2023, in a 2BR.
> couple questions-  are all the rooms refurbed now?  I watched a video of the refurbed rooms and they looked beautiful.  We’re not staying in a preferred building, and I wasn’t sure how far out the refurb went
> Second- looks like the main theme pool will be closed when we are there.  Will they be providing transportation to OKW for the pool?  or is there another pool at this resort with a slide?  Depending on the weather it might not even come up, but we've got a water slide kid and I need answers for him hahaha
> third- we booked cash thru Disney so I’m assuming we will be in one of furthest building out, is there an internal resort bus?  I know at OKW, all the busses stop at the main building before going to the parks, I’m curious if it is similar here?



My water slide kid loves the slide at the Paddock pool! Call Disney and ask them to put in a request for the Paddock. No guarantee that you will get it, but doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

DaniPoppins said:


> My water slide kid loves the slide at the Paddock pool! Call Disney and ask them to put in a request for the Paddock. No guarantee that you will get it, but doesn't hurt to ask!


Oh I will do that!  Thank you!


----------



## han22735

evilqueenmindy said:


> Hellooo!
> looks like we will be returning to Saratoga springs for the first time in (I think) 10 years.  I’m excited to return
> we will be staying Janusury 25-29 2023, in a 2BR.
> couple questions-  are all the rooms refurbed now?  I watched a video of the refurbed rooms and they looked beautiful.  We’re not staying in a preferred building, and I wasn’t sure how far out the refurb went
> Second- looks like the main theme pool will be closed when we are there.  Will they be providing transportation to OKW for the pool?  or is there another pool at this resort with a slide?  Depending on the weather it might not even come up, but we've got a water slide kid and I need answers for him hahaha
> third- we booked cash thru Disney so I’m assuming we will be in one of furthest building out, is there an internal resort bus?  I know at OKW, all the busses stop at the main building before going to the parks, I’m curious if it is similar here?


The high rock springs pool is larger but the slide at the paddock is way more fun.  Plus, they have food at the bar area in the paddock pool.  If you're in a standard room, then I'd request "Paddock area near pool"


----------



## evilqueenmindy

han22735 said:


> The high rock springs pool is larger but the slide at the paddock is way more fun.  Plus, they have food at the bar area in the paddock pool.  If you're in a standard room, then I'd request "Paddock area near pool"


I think I will!  I booked standard because that’s all that was available with an AP rate.

When we stayed last we were in the furthest buildings out, out by the road (from looking at the map I think it was the carousel section).  It was not a quick trip to any pool.


----------



## Doingitagain

evilqueenmindy said:


> I think I will!  I booked standard because that’s all that was available with an AP rate.
> 
> When we stayed last we were in the furthest buildings out, out by the road (from looking at the map I think it was the carousel section).  It was not a quick trip to any pool


If it is the building I am thinking of, it is close to a bus station and walk to Disney Springs, though!


----------



## Nurse_Mommy4

Good afternoon. Our home resorts are Poly and AKV. We are excited to experience our first stay at SSR in February. We have a 2 bedroom standard. I’m trying to decide which area would be the best for our group. We have one scooter, so early bus stop is important so she can get on and the young adults love Disney springs. Is Grandstand the best area for us?


----------



## CarolynFH

Nurse_Mommy4 said:


> Good afternoon. Our home resorts are Poly and AKV. We are excited to experience our first stay at SSR in February. We have a 2 bedroom standard. I’m trying to decide which area would be the best for our group. We have one scooter, so early bus stop is important so she can get on and the young adults love Disney springs. Is Grandstand the best area for us?


Grandstand is the first bus stop, so yes, with a scooter that would be the best, especially early in the morning when there aren't likely to be other scooters already on board, returning from the parks!  And Grandstand is a short walk to the DS boat dock, as well as not too terribly far from the walkway to DS, not to mention very close to the Carriage House where the restaurants and shops are.

Edited to add link to *SSR map. *


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

Has there been any word when the spa will reopen?  Would love to go in February.


----------



## DutchsMommy

We owned at SSR back in the mid 2000s. Sold when my son was a teenager.  Now going back over Christmas with my now 20yo son in a 2 bdrm and we all cannot wait to relive many amazing memories and make new ones.


----------



## bobbiwoz

In a one bedroom, has any adult slept on the bed in the cabinet?  Can you tell me how it felt?


----------



## sticker231

There was a fire yesterday on the second floor of the 3501-3856 building in Springs. Just drove by in the bus and looks like repairs are already being made. I’m not sure of the exact damage or rooms involved.


----------



## hlrubin507

Hi everyone!  I am looking forward to my first stay at SSR in a Preferred 2-BR in late February 2023.  We are two families traveling together with 3 kids aged 11, 11, and 8 between us.

Those of you experienced with this resort, can you answer these questions?

1 - I have requested the Congress Park section to be close to DS since the main pool near the Carriage House (which I know is closer to the Springs section) will be closed during our visit.  Any advice on making a more specific room request within Congress Park (views, quiet, convenience, etc.)?

2 - I am an early-bird die-hard rope dropper.  How do I find out the approximate time of the earliest/first buses leaving for MK?  (I will ride-share to the other parks but prefer the bus to the MK so I don't have to deal with the TTC).  If anyone has recent experience with this, it would be greatly appreciated.

3 - We will not have a lot of time to enjoy the resort as we have only 4 days there (1 park per day), but do you have any insider tips to make our stay there great?

Thank you so much!


----------



## lundve

bobbiwoz said:


> In a one bedroom, has any adult slept on the bed in the cabinet?  Can you tell me how it felt?


My teen who is 6 ft tall slept on it.  He loved it greatly preferring it to a sofa bed.  During that trip he also slept on the one at RIV.  I swear it seemed the mattress was 1-2 inches thicker at RIV then SSR.  That didn’t bother him at all though.


----------



## bobbiwoz

lundve said:


> My teen who is 6 ft tall slept on it.  He loved it greatly preferring it to a sofa bed.  During that trip he also slept on the one at RIV.  I swear it seemed the mattress was 1-2 inches thicker at RIV then SSR.  That didn’t bother him at all though.


Thank you.  It helps me!


----------



## debedo

Hi everyone!  whats the status for Christmas decorations at our Saratoga Springs?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

All the buildings have elevators, correct?


----------



## The Jackal

evilqueenmindy said:


> All the buildings have elevators, correct?


Yes. There are 2 elevators located in the front entrance of each building.


----------



## mousefan1972

Hi, my teen son and I are staying at SSR next weekend.  He is playing lacrosse nearby and I was able to snag us a 1 BR via stalking.  We will have to check out on our last day before he is done playing. He will definitely need a shower after.  2 questions:  did the public showers reopen yet?  and if yes, where are they located?  Thanks!


----------



## Tenkawa

Nurse_Mommy4 said:


> Good afternoon. Our home resorts are Poly and AKV. We are excited to experience our first stay at SSR in February. We have a 2 bedroom standard. I’m trying to decide which area would be the best for our group. We have one scooter, so early bus stop is important so she can get on and the young adults love Disney springs. Is Grandstand the best area for us?


Everyone I have seen have said that Grandstand is the 1st bus stop, so best for a scooter.


----------



## MGERV

does anyone know if the spa has reopened?


----------



## sticker231

MGERV said:


> does anyone know if the spa has reopened?


It was not open when we went at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Carol_

hlrubin507 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am looking forward to my first stay at SSR in a Preferred 2-BR in late February 2023.  We are two families traveling together with 3 kids aged 11, 11, and 8 between us.
> 
> Those of you experienced with this resort, can you answer these questions?
> 
> 1 - I have requested the Congress Park section to be close to DS since the main pool near the Carriage House (which I know is closer to the Springs section) will be closed during our visit.  Any advice on making a more specific room request within Congress Park (views, quiet, convenience, etc.)?
> 
> 2 - I am an early-bird die-hard rope dropper.  How do I find out the approximate time of the earliest/first buses leaving for MK?  (I will ride-share to the other parks but prefer the bus to the MK so I don't have to deal with the TTC).  If anyone has recent experience with this, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 3 - We will not have a lot of time to enjoy the resort as we have only 4 days there (1 park per day), but do you have any insider tips to make our stay there great?
> 
> Thank you so much!


If you’re near DS, you’ll likely be on a more full bus trying to get to rope drop. Ask at the front desk for bus times. MDE may not be reliable in telling you correct bus times. Don’t forget you’ll need to take a bus to the front of SSR, then the bus to MK. Edit: *It seems this is incorrect and you can go straight to MK without changing buses. I was incorrectly remembering a horror story about a family unable to board for over an hour as full buses would pass them by toward the back of SSR. Sorry for the confusion.* *Schedule time to hit a pool. Note that some walking paths to and from DS close after dark. Again, clear up what’s open at what times at the front desk.
Have a great time!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Carol_ said:


> If you’re near DS, you’ll likely be on a more full bus trying to get to rope drop. Ask at the front desk for bus times. MDE may not be reliable in telling you correct bus times. *Don’t forget you’ll need to take a bus to the front of SSR, then the bus to MK.* Schedule time to hit a pool. Note that some walking paths to and from DS close after dark. Again, clear up what’s open at what times at the front desk.
> Have a great time!


What do you mean by this?  Do you have to transfer from an internal bus to a park bus?  Or do you just mean don't forget it goes through all of SSR before it heads out to the park?


----------



## han22735

momof2gr8kids said:


> What do you mean by this?  Do you have to transfer from an internal bus to a park bus?  Or do you just mean don't forget it goes through all of SSR before it heads out to the park?


There's no transferring for park buses.  After you're on the MK bus that's it.  I believe they are trying to say if you're at Congress park or springs area they are the last 2 stops so potentially the bus may be full in the early AM and taking the internal shuttle to an earlier stop may help.  But we spent 11 days there recently and never had a bus so full we couldn't get on.


----------



## MGERV

sticker231 said:


> It was not open when we went at the beginning of the month.


that is disappointing ..thank you though!


----------



## CarolynFH

Carol_ said:


> Don’t forget you’ll need to take a bus to the front of SSR, then the bus to MK.


Sorry, this is not correct. The buses circulate through the resort, stopping in this sequence: Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park, The Springs (which is also the Carriage House).  Then the bus goes directly to the park. No need to transfer. 

And as with other Disney resorts, buses come roughly every 20 minutes, with emphasis on the “roughly”! In July, we did find that the screens at the bus stops were fairly accurate in terms of when the next bus would arrive, but again they couldn’t be counted on as exact.


----------



## Carol_

CarolynFH said:


> Sorry, this is not correct. The buses circulate through the resort, stopping in this sequence: Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park, The Springs (which is also the Carriage House).  Then the bus goes directly to the park. No need to transfer.
> 
> And as with other Disney resorts, buses come roughly every 20 minutes, with emphasis on the “roughly”! In July, we did find that the screens at the bus stops were fairly accurate in terms of when the next bus would arrive, but again they couldn’t be counted on as exact.


You’re right.  I was incorrectly remembering a horror story about a family unable to board for over an hour as full buses would pass them by toward the back of SSR. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## CarolynFH

Carol_ said:


> I was incorrectly remembering a horror story about a family unable to board for over an hour as full buses would pass them by toward the back of SSR.


Oh my, that is horrible!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

I’m interested in dining at Turf Club for dinner the last night of our trip.  I have been trying to book since my booking window opened, but nothing comes up as available. Is it THAT popular?  
recently I’ve noticed that tables of 4 are available but not 6 or 8 (we are 7, with a toddler) do they just not have larger tables?  Is this a restaurant I’d be better trying to walk up at?


----------



## Disdreaming479

evilqueenmindy said:


> I’m interested in dining at Turf Club for dinner the last night of our trip.  I have been trying to book since my booking window opened, but nothing comes up as available. Is it THAT popular?
> recently I’ve noticed that tables of 4 are available but not 6 or 8 (we are 7, with a toddler) do they just not have larger tables?  Is this a restaurant I’d be better trying to walk up at?


In my experience, booking two reservations of 4 works well. You’re the lead adult on one, and another adult is the lead guest on the other.


----------

